# Post your latest mix here v. dat fire, bruh!



## swilow

Alrightty DJ's, I have archived the previous thread due to its rather lengthy time span of exisssssstence....For the last few posts see here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=5876452#post5876452

Anyways, have at it- you know the drill, post your latest mix, a bit of info on what style, tracklisting, etc. 

Have fun


----------



## bansh33

this is a 28 minute mix of original hip hop beats by DJ Bull and remixes using his music. i mixed it obviously. a tracklist would be sort of pointless since it's mostly originals and he's an independent/unsigned dj, but there are remixes of Nas, MF Doom, Slug, Murs, Fleetwood Mac, and DJ Bull's own group Split Seconds. DJ Bull's music is instrumental hip-hop or downtempo, in the same vein as artists like DJ Shadow, Blockhead, Ratatat, etc.

Here's a direct link: http://splitseconds.org/dj_bull-2008_beatmix_mixed_by_banshee.mp3

And if you want to check out more music by him, http://www.splitseconds.org

Let me know what you think. All feedback/criticism is appreciated, this is one of my first mixes so don't be too harsh...


----------



## time traveler

Just wondering does anyone else have issues using upload or sendspace where most mixes here are commonly posted

Im not registered and havent been able to download a full mix for some time both on broadband and 56k. Those sites seem overloaded dodgy and broken.

It really isnt that hard to create a bit torrent tracker of any mix, its free and just  works.

So would anyone else like to see torrents instead of hosting ?


----------



## trancetasy

DJ HarmLess - Sunday Morning

Bitrate: 128
Length: 79:49
Genre: Uplifting HardTrance
Download: http://www.zshare.net/audio/10249910f8b873be/



> Aimee Bailey - Night Of Magic - Original Mix
> Sol Ray & Dark By Design - Nowhere To Hide
> Luca Antolini Dj - The Race (Hard Trance Mix)
> Axel Coon - Third Base (Energy Mix)
> Benicio - Don't Explain (Hard Edit)
> Luca Antolini Vs Steve Hill - Through My Memories (Steve Hill Vs Dark by Design Mix)
> Rocco - Street Knowledge (Megara Vs. Dj Lee Remix)
> DJ Vortex and Arpas Dream - Incoming (Arome Mix)
> Octagen & M.I.D.O.R. - Metropolitan (Hard Mix)
> Dark By Design - Get Your Freak On
> Sol Ray & Dark by Design - Dream Within A Dream
> Technikal - Doomed
> Andrew Dring - Darkest Desire (Technikal remix)
> Dark by Design & Mcbunn - Chasing Angels (Technikal Remix)
> Tony De Vit - The Dawn (Dark by Design Remix)


----------



## *IRISH*

*Arson DNB mix*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/c0njtu


Tracklisting:

Noisia- Painkiller
Noisia- Facade VIP
Subfocus- Swamp Thing
Bungle- Resized 
Baron- Squelch(Subfocus remix)
Xample- Infamous
Break- Surroundings
Sigma- El Presidente
????- Jamrock
DJ Pleasure- The Grinder
Gdub- Finding The Three
Benny Page- Turn Down The Lights
Culture Shock- The Bypass
?????- Its Goin Down
Nu Tone- The Missing Link
Break- The Drone
Commix- Electric
Spor- Molehill
Commix- Satellite Type 2
Spor- Power Monkey
DJ Hidden- Session 113(saw darkness in you)
Audio- Warehouse

Posting for a mate let me no wat ya's think


----------



## Scrimit

After a few months of going out in Berlin, one gains an appreciation for the way packed rooms of clubbers lose their shit over a key change, or a single 808 snare. These are some of some of my favourite minimal house and techno tracks, which I tried to put together without getting repetitive. Drop a comment if you’re feeling it.

Download here: http://blog.djemmett.com/2008/04/11/new-mix-concrete-speakers/

Tracklisting:

1. Mike Monday - Zum Zum (Audiojack remix)
2. Kerri Chandler - The Invaders The Panic (extended edit)
3. Sid Le Rock - Naked (DJ Koze remix)
4. Len Faki - My Black Sheep (L.B. Dub Corp remix)
5. Samuel L. Session - Smokestack (Shuffle mix)
6. Nathan Fake - The Sky Was Pink (Holden remix)
7. Azzido Da Bass - Dooms Night (Radio Slave’s Panorama Garage remix)
8. Samuel L. Session - Can You Relate (Instrumental mix)
9. Chikinki - Assassinator 13 (Ride On Take Off mix)
10. Lee Jones - Aria (Tiger Stripes remix)
11. DJinxx & Xpansul - Spanish Kebab
12. Laurent Garnier - Astral Dreams
13. Larry Tee - I Love U (Bart B More Secured dub)


----------



## raven_moonshae

*raven moonshae - jack is back (live 10.04.08)*







Have YOU met Jack yet? No? OMG!

Jack is a cool guy! He dropped by to say BOUNCE! It's 6 am while I'm posting this liveset just after I got home. Enjoy

TRACKLIST:
01. Jay West and Guy Herman - Hectic Day
02. Joey Youngman - Refreaked
03. Bryan Jones & Aaron Perez - The Message
04. Chris Harris & Dom Martin - Soul Groove
05. Digital Minds - Disco Hangover
06. Kinky Movement - Push Dis
07. Latenight Society and Sound Navigators -
Jackin the box (lns crushed mix)
08. Quality Control - Deep Down
09. DJ Sneak - Sticky Shiet (sneaks sticky iky og mix)
10. Joey Youngman - Uncondubtional
11. JR From Dallas - Disco Jack
12. d-t3ch - Chicago Soul (Jason Hodges Remix)

raven moonshae - jack is back (live 10.04.08)

more jackin & progressive sets @ my site - raven's sets and moods

enjoy! +)​


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm about to meet jack.

Downloading now


----------



## time traveler

I am Jacks Mix-tape. I pump out tunes while Jack gets high.

Muhahahaha


----------



## time traveler

Hey raven moonshae, i just met jack.

Normaly i cant stand house, but that mix is pretty grooovy


----------



## raven_moonshae

Heheheh.. Good to see some laidback funkers. .) Groove is in theee aiiiirrrr... .))) check my site for more various mixes/lives. Greeeeeetz.


----------



## raven_moonshae

Since the jackin went fine, we'll do some groovy electronica now.
Somehow I happen to be quite productive lately.. =)
Open Yourself for an epic trip thru the worlds beyond.
Dedicated to scarje, join us at #house @efnet. Now fly!

Tracklist:
01. Puzique - Suite 9 (Original Mix)
02. Matzak - Blackout (Original Mix)
03. Booka Shade - Darko (Bookas Funk Da Funk Mix)
04. Delon & Dalcan - Beyond Clouds (Original Mix)
05. Mark Mendes - Beneath You (Original Mix)
06. Koletzki and Meindl - Tiger (Original Mix)
07. Dada Life - Sweeter Than Fever (Style of The Eye Remix)
08. Junkie XL - Not Enough feat. Willoughby
(Nicole Morier Dub Mix)
09. Booka Shade - Planetary (Club Mix)
10. Alex Gopher - Aurora (Riot in Belgium & Knightlife Remix)
11. Brush & Wagner - Call The Preacher (Solee Remix)
12. Stephan Hinz - Diescinerum (Original Mix)
13. Diskjokke - Folk I Farta (Original Mix)
14. Soren LaRue - The Coming (Torin Remix)

Total time: 67:10

raven moonshae - another world cd​


----------



## Bowser22

*Simply Broken Beats!!*

Listen i know this is a big file but i really tried hard on this and would be obliged if you'd give it a few minutes and give comment please.....

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S7SSV26N

I'll post the track listing tommorow when i can see straight......

Straightness of the eyes prevails...

1. elite force - nympho
2. Redlight - play (elite force)
3. Dylan Rhymes - Superstar (elite)
4. Hybrid - I choose noise
5. Grandmaster Flash - white lines (elite)
6. Meat Katie - Lazer
7. Meat Katie - divine
8. Blatta inesha - Enter the dragon
9. Pirate Breaks - knights of cydonia
10. Distortionz - gravel muncha
11. Beat assasins - bebop alola
12. Screwface - apocalypse
13. Daft punk - Harder faster (acapella)
14. Cut and run - loneliness
15. Meat Katie vs U.N.K.L.E - In a state
16 Noisia - gutterpump (tom real remix)
17. Control z - Kung fu funk
18. Unbalanced Jack - Kickin rhyme
19. Ed solo - When i was a yout
20. Atomic Hooligan - lovin you (ils redub)
21. Scrobbius pip vs Dan le sac - letter from god


----------



## Bowser22

Sorry for bein a tit... mod can you move this to mixes please....apologies


----------



## Bowser22

If you like breakbeats with a twist of psychedelia then thats your medicine right there....


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/5yo5cr

1.  snap - (i`ve got) the power! (dub)
2.  t. p. heckmann - 21sr century toy
3.  eat static - eat static (1992 edit)
4.  skream - 2d
5.  beck vs. die fantastischen vier - mixed bizness
6.  skream - dutch flowerz
7.  rheingold - dreiklangsimensionen
8.  mr. oizo - last night a dj killed my dog
9.  younger brother - i`m a freak
10. welt in scherben - pogo
11. salt`n`pepa - push it (instrumental)
12. skream - tek-a-pill
13. alien project - who has the marijuana?
14. proper filthy naughty - (i just can`t stop) my fascination
15. tiefschwarz & eric d`clark - blow (dub)
16. technostalgia 02 - b
17. satoshi tomiie - love in traffic (dark path mix)
18. karma - morphing park vol.2 (abduction mix)


----------



## raven_moonshae

*Visions of Raven Moonshae & Benny Woodchopper*






Together with my friend Benny from Go Bananaz I'm happy to present the latest mixtape .It's over one hour of music to fit april's weather changes. This is a moodbringer for Your pleasure.


Tracklist:

01. John Acquaviva & Olivier Giacomotto - Sofa king (Mark Mendes Remix)
02. Booka Shade - Control me
04. Moonbeam feat. Chris Lunsford - Consumption (Dub Mix)
05. Kaliber - 17 (A1)
06. Mark Knight & Funkagenda - Man with the Red Face (Original Club Mix)
07. Simon and Shaker VS Groove Garcia - Soultech (Simon and Shaker Remix)
08. Cerf Mistika and Jaren - Me and You (Jody Wisternoff Vocal Mix)
09. Martin Eyerer & Oliver Klein - Babylon (Original Mix)
10. Butch - 1000 Lords (East)
11. Booka Shade - Mandarine Girl
12. David Ekenback, Tuna Scan - Schoenefeld (Original Mix)
13. John Dahlback - Spitzer
14. T4L - Alternative Route (Original Mix)<
15. Chapeau Claque - Reykjavik (Bukaddor & Fishbeck Remix)
16. Mark Mendes - Beneath You (Original Mix)
17. Wolfgang Gartner - Killer (Original Mix)

Total time: 68:56

http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/41228961/file.html​


----------



## djkileak

*Kileak - Existence*










Click *Here* to Download


----------



## Derek Purser

goto:  www.derekpurser.com

Either Stream this mix or download using the tabs to the left!
Make sure you sign up on my guestpage so I can send you news of where I will be playing next and to download new mixes and my own original tracks!

Derek Purser aka DJ Drek
Trance Embraced Vol. 28 – Your Spell, I’m Falling
02-27-2008
E2~Electronica Embraced

1.	Lish – Fresh (Vibrasphere Rmx)
2.	Marcel  Woods – New Feeling (Nic Chagall Remix)
3.	Markus Schulz – Fly to Colors (Genix Remix)
4.	Justin Timberlake – Love Stoned (Tiesto Remix)
5.	First State – Falling (Extended Mix)
6.	Mac Zimms + Randy Katana – 2 in 1 (Original Mix)
7.	Way Out West – The Fall (Richard Durand Remix)
8.	Mark Sherry + Terry Ferminal – Walk Away (Terry Ferminal Remix)
9.	Mike Koglin and Mark Pledger – All the Way (Nick Larson Remix)
10.	Dash Berlin – Til the Skies Fall Down (Vocal Mix)
11.	Mind One – Hurt of Intention ( Tyron and Matthews Remix)
12.	Marc Marberg  – Megashire (Kyau vs Albert Remix)
13.	Cicada – The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)


----------



## Lancematthew

I May have done this before so if i did...shoot me in the leg to remind me not to do it again.

Im posting my latest sets for all to download!!!

http://waxdj.com/djs/1557/

This track listing for my 2008 mix....

: t r a c k
l i s t :
Dj Dan - DJ Dan VS Green Day.
Groove Man - Don't Stop
Paul Anthony - Everybody Dance (Bryan Cox Remix)
Jon Pegnato - In My Head
Filter Freak - Stupid Disco Love
High Caliber - Pace
Bryan Jones & Paul Anthony - Got the Groove
Groove Man - YO
Kyle Pound - Get Fresh
High Caliber - Chicago Funk
High Caliber - Jazz Hands
The Bash Brothers - Stay Awake
Aaron Smith - Dancin
Hound Dogs - I like Girls (Olav Basoski Remix)
Bryan Cox - FU2
Kash - Rebel
Speaker Phreaker - Freaky Deaky


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Shoom - Back From Exile

01. Xenomorph - Haunted
02. Prodigal sun - Space Crawler
03. Orichalcum - Wicked Mile
04. Droidlock - Silly Rabbit
05. Para Halu on the Path - Babylon
06. Drumatik - Killing Zoo rmx
07. Guinea Pigs - Crowd Control
08. Furious - Tired 4 Night
09. Penta - Too Cold
10. Scorb vs Tenzing - Cack-o-Phony
11. Goblin - Bad Trip
12. GMS - Jaws
13. Shakta - Ten Times Around the Sun
14. Asia 2001 - The Prayer
15. Goasia - Space Travellers
16. Pigs in Space - Visitors (Part 2)
17. Digital Sun - Morning Glory
18. Dimension 5 - Omega Centaurus
19. Ra - Beyond Control
20. Slackbaba - The Divine Unity

Goa-Shoom.net


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Year of The Machine(Hard House mix)*

Here is a Hard House mix for those of you who like this style of music… 

Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4440105-7d5

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com 

If you have not already done so then add me 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978 
www.thedjlist.com/djs/DIGITAL_BILL

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill


----------



## tranquilbeats

Hello! Signed up a while ago and haven't gotten around to posting anything yet. There's some nice looking tracklists in here, I'll definitely have to give some of these the download when I get home. 
This is a live set recorded from the mixer at a party we had here in SC with D-Lerium & Faze back in February. A lot of Tech Trance in this one. I really need to record a new mix, it's been way too long lol. Hope you guys enjoy it!

Henry Wilson Live @ SoHo 2.15.08

tracklist

01 - Super 8 & Tab - Needs To Feel (Wippenberg mix)
02 - David Forbes & Dr. Willis - The Kracken (Mac & Mac mix)
03 - Phatzoo - Poop n Loop (Marco V. mix)
04 - Stoneface & Terminal - Inner Voice (Dub)
05 - Joint Operations Centre - Shortwave
06 - Fred Baker & Greg Nash - Atlantis City
07 - Simon Patterson - Bulldozer
08 - Bissen - Quicksand (Bissen's Infinite Harmonies mix)
09 - Markus Schulz feat. Departure - Cause U Know (M.I.K.E. mix)
10 - P.A.F.F. - From King To Finch
11 - Ben Gold - Ten 4 (Onova mix)

*all rights reserved by original artists, for promotional use only.


----------



## dj medieval

*DJ Medieval - Serious Business (189:05, Prog House)*

A three hour progressive mix with shades of deep classic, and electro house.  Posted to DJmix.net yesterday, this set has already climbed to #5 on the site's Top Mixes, following my chart-topping set "Take A Number."

You can stream and/or download any of my mixes, and your listens, downloads, and most importantly votes help me out. I appreciate your support!

_If you have trouble streaming the audio, you might need to download the MP3.  Their media server apparently has trouble serving this lengthy set to some people._

*DJ Medieval* - _Serious Business_ hosted at DJMix.net:  http://www.djmix.net/DJMedieval/mixes/SeriousBusiness

More great mixes can be downloaded from my website, http://www.djmedieval.com or streamed/downloaded at http://www.djmix.net/DJMedieval.

1. The Beard - Keep Hoping feat. Amma (Andy Caldwell Remix)
2. Andy Caldwell - Warrior (Andy Caldwell’s Electric Re-rub)
3. Jay Lumen - 1000 Miles Drive
4. Long Range - Just One More (Hybrid Mix)
5. Maindave - Roboacid
6. Trentemoller - Moan (Trentemoller Remix)
7. Hypno - Got Bread
8. Ikon - Signs - Jody Wisternoff Remix
9. Rowan Blades & Chris Lake - Malteser Geezer
10. ST-one - Backfire
11. Be As Deep - I Like My Life (Zinfandel Mix)
12. Brown Sugar, Niko De Luk - Live Me Up (Suka Mix)
13. Late Night Alumni - I Knew You When (Members Only Mix)
14. Bjrn Kaarud - When The Rain Falls (Christian Sol Remix)
15. Sumantri - Tell Me feat. Plural (Javith & Salazar Electribe Remix)
16. Jay Lumen, Monologue - Midnight Express
17. Andy Duguid - Dreamcatcher
18. Terry Ferminal - Deep Inside
19. Thee-O Steve Edwards - Girls Like Robots (Richard Earnshaw Main Mix)
20. Max Graham - Does She Know Yet?
21. Chris Lake - To The Point (BSOD Remix)
22. Groove Garcia - Code
23. Central Rush - Out of Focus (Tkac & Haverlik Mix)
24. Nikola Gala - One More Chance
25. Jerome Isma-Ae - Phantom Something On My Mind (Shik Stylko Remix)
26. Patch Park - Made In Mayhem
27. Thomas Langner Lucjan - Popcorn
28. Sucker DJ’s - Lotta Lovin’ (EDX’s Miami Sunset Remix)
29. Trentemoller - Kink
30. Josel - Digiboy (DJ Tarkan V-Sag Remix)
31. Out Of Office - Break Of Dawn 2008 (Dub Mix)
32. Santa Maffy - On The Top (Phunk Investigation Mix)
33. David Kassi - Paralyzed In Heaven (BiG AL & Dr. Tang’s Re-Rub)
34. Davide Bomben, Era Vulgaris - Bastard Acoustic (Dub Mix)
35. Catz n Dogz - A Chicken Affair (Vinyl Verison)
36. Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now (Redanka Mix)
37. Hatiras - Bass Monkeys (Instrumental Mix)
38. Josh Gabriel - Summit (Josh Gabriel Remix)
39. JaccoWork - 15Den Club (King Con Mix)
40. Johan Gielen - Okinawa Sunset (Andy Duguid Remix)
41. Nic Chagall - What You Need (NC’s In Love With Prog Mix)
42. Pole Folder - Babylon Days (Dousk Yadda Mix)
43. Matteo Malavasi - Turn Off The Light feat. Brigiel Huaroc (Java and Desk One Remix)
44. Piece Process - Solar Myth - (Jerome Robins Mix)
45. Utada Hikaru (Utada) - Exodus ‘04 (Kriya Vs. Velez Electro House Mix)
46. Snake Sedrick - Border
47. Overset - On The Dancefloor
48. Eelke Kleijn & Nick Hogendoorn - Luigi’s Magic Mushroom
49. Slytek - Spin Out (Neon Skin Mix)
50. Matt Samuels - Start To Finish
51. Jupiter Ace - 1000 Years
52. Sir Thomas - Spin Cycle (Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
53. Fine Taste - More Grey Than Blue
54. Fine Taste - Midnight Clash
55. Federico Epis - Silver Chordz
56. Johan Vermeulen - Luxury
57. Gianluca Luisi - Bitransducer
58. Thomas Schwartz - Jupiter Calling
59. Ashbury & Haight - Another Day (Erick E Remix)
60. Pablo Roma - Mykonos


----------



## stimutant

downloading!


----------



## daepromo

- RMXUG Promo May 2008 - Mixed by Adam the tree -
Bitrate: 192
Length: 60.00
Genre: downtempo, house, and techno.

Photo-Poetic - Sad and Crazy - Remix Underground
Landology - Motion Lotion - Unsigned
High Speed Dub - Going Up - Remix Underground **
Q23 - Intro Version - Remix Underground **
Adam the Tree - Minimal Dissonance(The Hamptons MXML RMX) - New Era Recordings
Adam the Tree – The Road - Remix Underground **
Tony Thomas - Operator(Nino Anthony RMX) - New Era Recordings
Dreek Sol - Rescue Me(Ignition Technician RMX) - Remix Underground* **
DJMaytag - Intensify - Unsigned
Stewart Walker - Fernbank 1991 - Persona
Photo-Poetic - Machine from Another Planet - Remix Underground

* Courtesy of Silent Techno Records
** Available on 12" Starting in June from  Remix Underground


----------



## trancetasy

DJ HarmLess - Power Dance
Bitrate: 128
Length: 71:22
Genre: Trance/Hard Dance
Download/Listen: http://www.zshare.net/audio/12515345568d148e/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Ben Gold - 10 - 4 (Onova Mix)  (Flux Delux Records)
2. Estiva Vs. Marninx - Casa Grande (Original Mix)  (Deepblue)
3. John Askew - The Advent Of Us (Pedro Delgardo Remix)  (Discover Dark)
4. Maor Levi - Lital (Daniel Kandi Remix)  (Anjunabeats)
5. Dave202 - Louvre (Original Mix)  (Captivating Sounds)
6. Greg Downey - Once Again (Activa's Airflow Remix)  (Discover)
7. Mekk - Resistance (Activa Vs Mekk Mix)  (Discover Dark)
8. Nu NRG - Last Experience (Digital Nature Remix)  (Monster Tunes)
9. Peter K & S-Dean - Take A Ride (Deepforces Remix)  (Caston)
10. Dark By Design & Andy Jackson - The Journey Into Sound  (Dark By Design)
11. Basshunter - Now You're Gone (Sound Selektaz Remix)  (Hard2Beat)
12. Dark by Design & Mcbunn - Chasing Angels (Technikal Remix)  (Tranzlation)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mcadb

*DJ Slipmatt w/ MC ADB Live Phoenix AZ 12/14/07!!*

DJ Slipmatt UK (Godfather of Hardcore!) http://www.slipmatt.net

MC ADB Lyrical Engineer USA
http://www.SpreeAndAdb.com

Banging live Happy Hardcore set in front of 1,500 mad ravers at Phoenix Arizona's best annual hardcore event. Relive the insanity from old skool hardcore to today's latest anthems and some nu-skool breaks thrown in for good measure. Enjoy!

http://www.spreeandadb.com/music/live/DJSlipmatt_MCADB_Kandieland4_12-14-07PhoenixAZ.mp3

Cheers, ADB


----------



## djalways420

*Smoke weed everyday dubstep mix sessions*

http://www.mediafire.com/?91v9sybnke3

Thanks for checking my mix sessions out this is the first in many. I did this half hour mix for practice reasons so i can get better at djing. Gonna try to do them very frequently so stay on the look out if you like. 


SP:MC - Trust Nobody
Tunnidge - Geddeon
Antiserum & Ripple - Dungeon Waltz
DZ - Bongo Dub
Babylon System & Noah D - Examination of Time
DZ - Get up
12th Planet - 28 hours later
Noah D & Babylon System - Take that
Evol - Sickness
Benny Page - Step up
Cease - Upper left side



Always420


----------



## waterheart776

*Tribute to Starscape 2008*

A Tribute to Starscape (a 40 minute musical journey)

I created this mix after Starscape. It contains the energy and the vibe that I felt, both of which were very sacred to me. This was the first large festival I've EVER been to, and it left quite an impression on me, so much so that I was inspired to put together a mix. Enjoy!


Tracklist:

Chicane - Time of your life
Daniel Kandi - Child (Original Mix)
Soulcry - A Life So Changed
Lemon & Einar K - Hope
Breakfast - The Horizon
Lemon & Einar K - Autumn Radicals
Mike Shiver - Morning Drive (Original Mix)

Bitrate: 224Kbps (Continuous Bitrate)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/gxt3sp


----------



## Mystic Styles

Haven't posted here in a long while... but here is a recent mix by me.   I might post another one up soon if i have time to record it this weekend.

link:
http://teknosounds.com/download/download.php?file=294


Tracklist:

01. Buck Naked - Stressed the Fuck Out
02. Ken ECB - I Heart Bougie (toka project)
03. Da Sounlounge - All LIfetime
04. Sound Diggers - Jazz Shit
05. Mazi & Colette - Do You Want Me? (20/20 vision)
06. Eddie Leader - Try To Remember
07. Vernon & Dacosta - As Darkness Falls (giom)
08. Chuck Love - Beatdown (troydon
09. Jay West - Turnin Around
10. ODB - Got Yer Money
11. Hippe - Le Freak
12. Clean Coates - Chameleon
13. Late Night Society - Disconnected (da sunlounge)
14. Ben Armstrong and Randal Soeung - Wrong turn (rhythm plate)


----------



## Juvenile

dj medieval said:
			
		

> A three hour progressive mix with shades of deep classic, and electro house.  Posted to DJmix.net yesterday, this set has already climbed to #5 on the site's Top Mixes, following my chart-topping set "Take A Number."
> .....



Listened to this the other day, awesome ! 
Best progressive set I have heard in ages.


----------



## stewbot

2 hours of deep, techy, vocal, disco, soulful, funkin, jackin, house jammy jams.

tracklistings are stupid and would take me forever.  so there.


----------



## Digitalbil

*Collecovision mix by Digital Bill & DJ EKIM*

Digital Bill vs DJ EKIM –tag team set
Collecovision Mix

Here is an electro mix that is sure to make you shake your booty…
Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4752684-801

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com

If you have not already done so then add us to your friends
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

DJ EKIM's myspace is 
www.myspace.com/djekim1

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill & DJ EKIM
Track list
Collecovision Mix Track list
1.	Lava Lava-Boys Noize
2.	My Dick-Digital Bill
3.	Kill The Kid-Boys Noize
4.	Washing up-Tiga Mix
5.	Waters of Nazereth-Justice
6.	Club Action-Yo Majesty
7.	Whats it gonna be-H2O
8.	Wolfmother-Mstrkrft
9.	Party Animal-Mark Knight
10.	Bom Bom Bom-The Living Things(Boys Noize Mix)
11.	Rise Up-Yves Larock
12.	The Whistler-Claud Van Stroke
13.	Stuk(hardwell mix)-The Partysquad
14.	Born Slippy(2007 Mix)-Underworld vs Electro Man


----------



## Taylor Norris

Here are 3 of my latest mixes.  The download links are direct and should automatically begin your download.  No need to *right-click / save-as*

DEMF 08 Promo
MINIMAL TECHNO
|320K||177mb|
http://www.divshare.com/direct/4531818-f1f.mp3

01. Huntemann & Winter - 'CRS'
02. Den - Basement (Sarah Goldfarb Remix)
03. Specktre - 'Flux'
04. Mustafa Advic, Matt Rissi - 'Them Crocks' (Dustin Zahn's Enemy Remix)
05. Decoy Linzatti - 'Quibble'
06. Shin Nishimura - 'Ying Tang'
07. Maetrik - 'Kamtron'
08. Bastien Grine - 'I Kome'
09. Gel Abril - 'Papa Dee'
10. Martin Eyerer - 'Memento' (It's Hot)
11. Gregor Tresher - 'A Thousand Nights' (Dubfire Quiet Storm Debstrumental Mix)
12. Pig & Dan - 'Vaporized'
13. Mathew Jonson - 'Symphony For The Apocalypse'
14. Mark Mendes - 'Beneath You'
15. Ramon Tapia - 'Addicted'
16. Lutzenkirchen - ''Paperboy' (D-Nox & Beckers Remix)
17. Ortin Cam - 'Omerta' 

PART 1
ELECTRO HOUSE
|320k||161MB
http://www.divshare.com/direct/4221447-aaa.mp3

01. Thomas Schumacher - 'Ferris'
02. Justin Martin - 'The Fugitive'
03. Martin H - 'Sounds Reviving'
04. Electrixx - 'Backstage Bitch'
05. Pryda - 'Remember'
06. Coburn - 'Give Me Love' (Lutzenkirchen Remix)
07. Martin H & Oliver Klein - 'Club Game' (Peter Bailey Remix)
08. Ian Pooley - 'Celtic Cross' (T n 'I Revival Mix)
09. Lutzenkirchen - 'Knight Moves'
10. Kaliber - '05 A1'
11. Magik Johnson Feat. James Dansey - 'I Give Up' (Magik's 07 Mix)
12. Booka Shade - 'Darko'
13. Huggotron - 'Pop It Bad'
14. Thomas Schumacher - 'Steady Digging'

PART 2
DEEP GROOVY TECHNO
|320k||164MB
http://www.divshare.com/direct/4221435-679.mp3

01. Booka Shade - 'Hide and Seek in Geisha's Garden'
02. Pig & Dan - 'I Want Your Mind'
03. Blackwall - 'Fast and Cheap'
04. Trentemoller - 'Kink'
05. Dominik Eulberg - 'Die Rotbauchunken Von Teqernsee' (Robag Wruhme's Bombina Bumm Remix)
06. Elektrochemie - 'Don't Go'
07. Delon & Dalcon - 'Beyond Clouds' (Gui Boratto Remix)
08. Mistress Barbara - 'Barcelona' (Holden Bell Dub)
09. Beroshima - 'Horizon' (Pig & Dan Remix)
10. Gui Boratto - 'The Blessing'
11. Pig & Dan - 'After Ibiza'
12. Robert Babicz - 'Sin'
13. Lazy Fat People - 'Dark Water'
14. Thomas Schumacher - 'Exhale'
15. Gui Boratto - 'Hera'


----------



## Digitalbil

*Collecovision mix by Digital Bill & DJ EKIM*

Digital Bill vs DJ EKIM –tag team set
Collecovision Mix

Here is an electro mix that is sure to make you shake your booty…
Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4752684-801

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com

If you have not already done so then add us to your friends
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

DJ EKIM's myspace is 
www.myspace.com/djekim1

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill & DJ EKIM
Track list
Collecovision Mix Track list
1.	Lava Lava-Boys Noize
2.	My Dick-Digital Bill
3.	Kill The Kid-Boys Noize
4.	Washing up-Tiga Mix
5.	Waters of Nazereth-Justice
6.	Club Action-Yo Majesty
7.	Whats it gonna be-H2O
8.	Wolfmother-Mstrkrft
9.	Party Animal-Mark Knight
10.	Bom Bom Bom-The Living Things(Boys Noize Mix)
11.	Rise Up-Yves Larock
12.	The Whistler-Claud Van Stroke
13.	Stuk(hardwell mix)-The Partysquad
14.	Born Slippy(2007 Mix)-Underworld vs Electro Man


----------



## RedCommiBastard

*dj MISJAH : X-trax Access X-treme : US tour : Miami 07/25*






The name Misjah has been synonymous with quality dance floor productions for over 17 years. An innovator, an inspiration and living legend to many. Misjah has his own funky style. His sets contain bits and pieces of almost all styles of dance music from techno to house and from minimal to electro and everything in between. He uses his records as tools, in order to create different sounds and tracks and is known for his flawless mixing on 3 turntables, and 2 cd players. 

on Fri July 25th ...

[DIRTY GRUV] proudly welcomes to Miami

dj MISJAH 
(Xtrax/ReRun/Wet Music/Zync, Netherlands)
www.djmisjah.com

+
Anatoli Russki (dirty gruv / piltdownsound, San Francisco)
Marcelo Dos Reis (dirty gruv, Miami)

...........................................................................................................

more info tba - stay tuned!!!

few recent mixes from Misjah - check it out, you gonna love 'em!

http://www.djmisjah.net/mixes/click.php?id=1

http://www.djmisjah.net/mixes/click.php?id=3

http://www.djmisjah.net/mixes/click.php?id=0608128


----------



## time traveler

Didnt even go out on Sat night. 

I ended up staying home and listening to this.

Wow, it definately has some "moments" if your sub can do 20hz 

Nice one Moonshae !


----------



## stimutant

*brainbug - 25 minute madness pt.3 - dubstep edition*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/kf0a90

apocalyptic earthshaking wobble-basses:

1. digital mystikz - thief in da night
2. uncle sam - round the world girls (tes la rok mix)
3. quest - hardfood
4. skream - rutten
5. caspa - rubber chicken
6. benga - evolution
7. shut up and dance - no doubt
8. search and destroy - candy floss (loefah mix)
9. digital mystikz - earth ah run red
10. kode 9 - 9 samurai
11. l.v. + dandelion - takeover (dub)


BASS & SPACE!!!


----------



## dj medieval

This month I was accepted as a resident DJ at AntiFM Radio. Hooray!

This June 2008 mix is a smooth blend of deep and progressive house. Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.djmix.net/DJMedieval/mixes/TheoryofEverything(June2008)

1. Loco Dice - Got Leaks In The Roof
2. Paronator - Oceanic
3. After Tea - 4 Minutes
4. Paronator - Believe
5. Afro Celt Sound System - My Secret Bliss (DJ Medieval & Delara Remix)
6. Manoo - Winter
7. 1st Class - Sharing Transparently (Jon Silva Deep House Mix)
8. Williams - Love On A Real Train (Williams Odyssey Mix)
9. Daclip - Vanity (Alex Douche Remix)
10. Ronan - Inside
11. Dean Baker - Mixed Emotions
12. Dean Baker - It’s Here To Stay
13. Sunburnt Octopus - Missin The Ocean Scent
14. The Craftsmen - One Day (Spiritchaser Terrace Mix)
15. EDX - Premiumline
16. The Last Atlant - A Priori (Eelke Kleijin Remix)
17. Outline - Assassin
18. John Digweed - Gridlock (Henry Saiz White Noise Rain Ceremony Mix)
19. Urban Absolutes - Sphere (Original Mix)
20. Medway - No Step (Stan Kolev Outer Limits Remix)


----------



## atri

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in a long while... but here is a recent mix by me.   I might post another one up soon if i have time to record it this weekend.
> 
> link:
> http://teknosounds.com/download/download.php?file=294
> 
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01. Buck Naked - Stressed the Fuck Out
> 02. Ken ECB - I Heart Bougie (toka project)
> 03. Da Sounlounge - All LIfetime
> 04. Sound Diggers - Jazz Shit
> 05. Mazi & Colette - Do You Want Me? (20/20 vision)
> 06. Eddie Leader - Try To Remember
> 07. Vernon & Dacosta - As Darkness Falls (giom)
> 08. Chuck Love - Beatdown (troydon
> 09. Jay West - Turnin Around
> 10. ODB - Got Yer Money
> 11. Hippe - Le Freak
> 12. Clean Coates - Chameleon
> 13. Late Night Society - Disconnected (da sunlounge)
> 14. Ben Armstrong and Randal Soeung - Wrong turn (rhythm plate)



good to see you back man, on the dl now.


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Civil War-DJ SO WHAT vs Digital Bill*

Here we are once again it is 5:15 in the A.M. in still hot as hell South Florida and Digital Bill and I have just finished a new hour long Mix for you guys to download, put on your iPod or burn it to listen to it where ever you would like! It goes by the name THE CIVIL WAR being that Bill and I are both from up north and just do not understand the laidbackness of south Florida. We hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed making it! Feel free to let us know what you think!! 

Keep it Classy! 
-DJ SO WHAT! & DIGITAL BILL- 

________________________________________

here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4837960-e94
TRACK LISTING 

DJ SO WHAT! 

1.Tittsworth- T's Diner 
2.DJ Kue - Don't Get High(BreakDown Remix) 
3.Crookers - Me Bota Pra Danca (Feat. Marina) 
4.Disco Sirens - (Boy 8 Bit Remix) 
5.Boys Noize - OH! 
6.Deadmau5 - The Reward Is Cheese 
7.Justice - Stress(B-More Remix) 
8.Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up 

Digital Bill 

9.Baxter Baxter - Straylight (Original Mix) 
10.Armand Van Helden - A Girl Like You (Dave Spoon Remix) 
11.Deadmau5 - Desychronised 
12.Electrixx - Just A Freak 
13.Vandalism - Smash Disco (The Cut Mix) 
14.Emjae - Ghetto Girl (Nino Anthony Platinum Filth Remix) 
15.Fear and Loathing


----------



## atri

Mystic Styles said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in a long while... but here is a recent mix by me.   I might post another one up soon if i have time to record it this weekend.
> 
> link:
> http://teknosounds.com/download/download.php?file=294
> 
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01. Buck Naked - Stressed the Fuck Out
> 02. Ken ECB - I Heart Bougie (toka project)
> 03. Da Sounlounge - All LIfetime
> 04. Sound Diggers - Jazz Shit
> 05. Mazi & Colette - Do You Want Me? (20/20 vision)
> 06. Eddie Leader - Try To Remember
> 07. Vernon & Dacosta - As Darkness Falls (giom)
> 08. Chuck Love - Beatdown (troydon
> 09. Jay West - Turnin Around
> 10. ODB - Got Yer Money
> 11. Hippe - Le Freak
> 12. Clean Coates - Chameleon
> 13. Late Night Society - Disconnected (da sunlounge)
> 14. Ben Armstrong and Randal Soeung - Wrong turn (rhythm plate)



awesome summer mix man. gonna be blasting this all weekend long :D


----------



## Mystic Styles

another one i made last night:

Track list:

01 Shagman - Ring My Thing
02 Kinky Movement - Back to My Roots
03 Jay West - Turn Ya On
04 Natalie Williams - You Don't Know Me (giom remix)
05 Lawnchair Generals - My Feeling
06 John Larner and Slater Hogan - Hipshaka (chuck love bidness class dub)
07 Qburns Abstract Message - Party as a Verb
08 Soul System - On and On (greenskeepers' funkdafied mix)
09 Chuck Love - Yellow Truth (atnarko remix)
10 Matt Shrewd - Need Your Love (vernon and dacosta remix)
11 Funktransplant - On Your Pussy (late night society spacecake mix)
12 Alexander East - Believe In Me (lawnchair generals remix)
13 Matthew Loots - Shake That
14 Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence 2008


link:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bcbz7s (permanent link coming soon)


http://www.sendspace.com/file/ut9vyb


zip file broken into tracks for CD burning.


----------



## stimutant

downloading!


----------



## Mystic Styles

http://teknosounds.com/download/details.php?file=311


permanent link to last mix i posted


----------



## stimutant

http://www.zshare.net/audio/15103489a5d33f7a/

dum'n'bass, dub,dubstep...
includes 2 of my own tracks (nr.1 & nr.4).

1. brainbug - acid drums (no label)
2. trinity - strings (v recordings)
3. mochipet - laffy taffy (peace off)
4. brainbug - dr.gnadenlos & dr.frost (no label)
5. fu-schnickens vs. pimp juice - ring the alarm (pimp juice's magic mix) (jive electro)
6. lemon d - bring the funk baby (test recordings)
7. barrington levy & beenie man - under mi sensi (x project remix) (greensleeves recordings / soul jazz records)
8. rufige kru - infamous (metalheadz)
9. asian dub foundation - pknb (dry & heavy connection dub)
10. kitachi - junkyard tactics (dope on plastic records / react music)
11. johannes heil - der löwe von judah a1 (jh special)
12. johannes heil - der löwe von judah d1 (jh special)
13. burial - uk (hyperdub)
14. zion train - great barrier reef (universal egg)
15. skream - stagger (tempa recordings)

warning: insufficient sound level may harm your listening pleasure.


----------



## BigBuz

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/be632cdbe4_59.2MB

92-96 Jungle mix done summer 2007

www.myspace.com/djbigbuz ...... couple more mixes up there

Peace


----------



## stimutant

*dubstep, dub, breaks...*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hxtcga

1. dub syndicate - love pt. 1 & 2
2. goth trad - evergreen
3. twilight circus - shaka dub plate
4. jacob miller - healing of the nation
5. skream - stagger
6. l.v. + dandelion - takeover (dub)
7. digital mystikz - i wait
8. burial - raver
9. nightwalker & dykast - biohazard
10. shonx - canton
11. mystic letter k - spirit fuel
12. michael forshaw - cheerleaders (si begg rmx.)
13. skram - tek-a-pill
14. mochipet - disco donkey (phono mix)
15. skream - check it (instrumental)


----------



## hardy

Latest offering from me - 

Keir Hardy

Mix for July 2008.

Deep House through to Techno.

1. Lemos + Kreon – Lookoosehere (Art Bleek Remix)
2. Two Armadillos – Snowflakes
3. Dan Berkson + James Watt – Keep On (Two Armadillos Remix)
4. Manuel Tur + D’Play – Clockshift
5. Nick Curly – On My Way (Ali Nasser Remix)
6. Solomun – Explicit
7. D Dub – Deep Blue (Stimming Remix)
8. Skylark - Movin (Joris Voorn’s Rejected Rave Dub)
9. Simon Baker – U
10. Christian Smith + John Selway – Red Eye
11. Miss Kitten – Grace (Martinez Remix)
12. Adam Beyer + Agaric – Call And Response
13. Joris Voorn – Deep Side Of The Moog
14. Martin Brodin – Semitone Shuffle (Guy Gerber Remix)
15. Robag Wruhme – Inrespekkt

http://hosted.filefront.com/KeirHardy/

To download -
1. Click the link above
2. Click the option "follow on to filefront" at the top of the screen.
3. The file is titled "Keir - July-08"
4. Click the download optinon and save as you normally would.


Hope you enjoy, thoughts and opinions welcome.

Keir.


----------



## fiend4house

*StarSteady (Summer 08 Promo Mixes)*

Mix 1

http://web.mac.com/djstarsteady/Site/Podcast/Entries/2008/7/18_July_Promo_Mix_2.html

1. Givin You All My Love (Micky Slim Remix)
2. Superstar Break (Twocker Remix)
3. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang (Twocker Remix)
4. Illectronigus (Jeff T Remix)
5. No Doubt (Dopamine Remix)
6. Self Control (Laidback Luke Remix)
7. Shingaling (Jean Claude Ades)
8. Hit The Club (Stupid Fresh Remix)
9. Get The Fuck Up (Stupid Fresh)
10. Oscillator (Kyle Watson Remix)
11. Superstar (Kyle Watson Remix)

Mix 2

http://web.mac.com/djstarsteady/Site/Podcast/Entries/2008/7/18_July_Promo_Mix.html

1. Where's your head at? (Klaas Remix)
2. Fired Up (Dabruck & Klein Remix)
3. Operator (Dabruck & Klein Remix)
4. Whop! (Trophy Twins)
5. Space & Time (Deadmau5 Remix)
6. Montezuma (Wolfgang Gartner)
7. Move Your Body (Robbie Rivera Remix)
8. Be (Angello VS Laidback Luke Vocal Remix)
9. Day 'N' Nite (Crookers)
10. Tomorrow (Jean Claude Ades)
11. Street Girls (Dabruck & Klein Remix)

Past Mixes:

http://web.mac.com/djstarsteady/Site/Podcast/Podcast.html

Links:

http://www.starsteady.com 
http://www.myspace.com/djstarsteady

http://www.letsplayhouserecordings.com
http://www.myspace.com/letsplayhouserecordings


----------



## elektroholic

http://www.mediafire.com/?0jv9gmixfn0

This is a mix that I'm submitting for the A.D.M.S. production crew. They're doing a mix compilation for an upcoming event in So Cal called Hard Minded 2 on August 29th 2008. When the final mix comes out, it will contain a total of 3 DJ mixes: 2 A.D.M.S. DJs and one special guest DJ. 25-26 min. per mix.

This is known as: A.D.M.S. first compilation disc (hardcore set)

Playlist is a short one:

Amnesys - Underground Revolution
Headbanger feat. Alee & Ruffian - Headbangers Theme (Evil Activities Remix)
Amnesys - I Justified
The Playah - I Call Tha Shots
G-Town Madness vs. The Viper - Buck Em Down
Art of Fighters - Getting Blowed Up
DJ Mad Dog - Dangerous
Ophidian & Ruffneck - So Many Sacrifices

This is something that will be passed out along with the flyers to the hard minded 2 event. However, seeing as we all don't live in So Cal, I figured I'd share my chunk of the compilation with everyone else.

I have a couple forthcoming projects in the works.

- Solo hardcore mix
- Solo drum n bass/breakcore mix
- Solo U.S. hard house mix
- Mix compilations w/various others

Til then, hope you dig this little teaser of a set.


----------



## mumblz

my latest techno mix... definitely would appreciate feedback..

just bought a kaoss pad so there are a 1 or 2 messy sounding fx spots...

http://www.mediafire.com/?y0pxmntc49x

1 - Numbers (Dj Kicks)  -  Booka Shade
2 - Jolly Joker (Supermayer Rmx)  -  Alter Ego
3 - Does Your Car Speak  -  Marc Houle
4 - Bongo Space (Bjorn Scheurmann Rmx)  -  Abonne
5 - I Am Not You  -  Utku Dalmaz
6 - 248k feat Oxia  -  Oxia, Delon, Dalcan
7 - Hide  -  Style of Eye
8 - Loro Feroz  -  Dj Nexus & Mon
9 - Charlotte (Dubfire Rmx)  -  Booka Shade
10 - People  -  Hemmann & Kaden
11 - Kill the Pain (Marc Houle Vocal Mix)  -  Slam
12 - Withdrawal  -  Gaiser
13 - California Gold  - Adam Beyer & Agaric
14 - Foreseen (Sarah Goldfarb Rmx)  -  Truss & Donor


----------



## Baker

Heres some minimal to help get your night started with some microhouse, progressive into clicky bouncey minimal techno.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y3B1ZBB5
44hertz – Minimal Warming (Set)

1. Killahertz – Café Abyss
2. Anja Schneider – Maki
3. Boris Brejcha – Schlafentzug
4. Audiofly X – No face for a name
5. Oblivion – Bones (Original Mix)
6. Fresh Fried – 50 Ways
7. Plastikman – Spastik (Dubfire Rework Mix)
8. P.Toile – Return of the Birds (Format B Baltimore Rmx)
9. Rainer Weichhold – Bamboo (Format B Rmx)
10. Nik Giovanelli – Andy Warhol (Original Mix)
11. Jesse Somfay – The days of my youth ended with broken bottles (Dominik Eulber & Riley Reinhold remix)



Comments appreciated, cheers


----------



## monstanoodle

Wrexile - Pissed as fuck mix



> 01. Wrexile - Monochrome
> 02. "--" - Kinda funky tonight innit
> 03. Skream - Blipstream
> 04. "--" - Tastes back then
> 05. "--" - Dissociation
> 06. "--" - Wobble like it's hot
> 07. Natasha - Ildebrand I Byen (2000F Remix)
> 08. Skream & Cluekid - Sandsnake
> 09. Rusko - Hammertime
> 10. Skream - Oskilatah
> 11. Benga & Coki - Night
> 12. El-B - Buck & Bury (feat. Juiceman)
> 13. "--" - Fear keeps me here
> 14. "--" - Square 1
> 15. Loefah - The goat stare
> 16. Geiom - Reminiscing
> 17. "--" - Something Heavy (feat. Amy Kamala)
> 18. "--" - Electric Line
> 19. Disrupt - Empress (feat. Mikey Murka)


----------



## monstanoodle

Cheers man 

I always have trouble explaining to people who are not from the UK that I'm drunk and not wanting to break a midget in two.


----------



## elektroholic

Here's a new drum n bass mix brought to you by DJs D-Vice & Elektroholic. We teamed up for a little over an hour and this is what we came up with:

http://www.mediafire.com/?laiyhgwzyoy

Playlist:

Audio - Fallout
Enduser - Blood & Metal
Spor - The Resistance
Evol Intent & Ewun - 8 Bit Bitch (Spor remix)
SPL - Fist
Evol Intent - Middle of the Night
Tech Itch - Cold Blood
Gein - Hate
Tech Itch & Dylan - The Legend (Evol Intent remix)
Tech Itch ft. Jakes MC - Critical Switch (Infiltrata & Hochi remix)
Current Value - Unleashed
DJ Hidden - The Resonators
SPL - Bullet of Truth
DJ Hidden - Times Like These
Limewax & The Panacea - Pigeons & Marshmallows
Astro & Physics - Movement 1 (Overcast remix)
Limewax - Scream War

There may be a couple minor errors, but overall we really had an awesome time recording this. Hope you all enjoy it just as much as we did recording.

Misc. links:

http://www.myspace.com/djdvice
http://www.myspace.com/elektroholic
http://www.drfreeclouds.com


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/eq9w62


1. high contrast feat. dynamite mc - high society
2. goldie presents rufige kru - shutting you down
3. ben intellect feat. ragga g - oh jungle
4. arcon 2 - shock
5. estelle & joni rewind - uptown top rankin
6. mild mannered janitors - winit
7. riko - ice rink vocal
8. skream - 2-d
9. electric universe - who are you?
10. stepfatherz - maschinenstaub
11. tippa irie - the telephone
12. rotortype - emulator
13. dis*ka - c 2064 - a2
14. nava - el chalao
15. the bug feat. warrior queen - poison dart


----------



## boltoncalling

I'll post the track listing tommorow when i can see straight......

Straightness of the eyes prevails...

1. elite force - nympho
2. Redlight - play (elite force)
3. Dylan Rhymes - Superstar (elite)
4. Hybrid - I choose noise
5. Grandmaster Flash - white lines (elite)
6. Meat Katie - Lazer
7. Meat Katie - divine
8. Blatta inesha - Enter the dragon
9. Pirate Breaks - knights of cydonia
10. Distortionz - gravel muncha
11. Beat assasins - bebop alola
12. Screwface - apocalypse
13. Daft punk - Harder faster (acapella)
14. Cut and run - loneliness
15. Meat Katie vs U.N.K.L.E - In a state
16 Noisia - gutterpump (tom real remix)
17. Control z - Kung fu funk
18. Unbalanced Jack - Kickin rhyme
19. Ed solo - When i was a yout
20. Atomic Hooligan - lovin you (ils redub)
21. Scrobbius pip vs Dan le sac - letter from god[/QUOTE]


This is a great mix mate

am well impressed, top stuff. 

Have you done any others in a similar style I could download ?



cheers


----------



## stimutant

who were you talking to?


----------



## boltoncalling

sorry, Bowser22, the breaks mix


----------



## stimutant

k, no problem


----------



## fengtau

A close friend of mine's new demo:

http://www.evilshare.com/fc5b3eae-c3a8-102b-8dfa-0007e90cfb90






Tribal Bag 2 by DJ Ben G (Demo 5/September 2008)

01. Love Show (Tom Novy Club Mix) - Skye
02. Iberis Complex (Original Mix) - Peter Gelderblom
03. Shake It! (Original Mix) - Marco Energy
04. Get Wild (Steve Angello Remix) - Sharam
05. Reach (TV Rock Mix) - Lil' Mo' Yin Yang
06. Tribal Rhythm (D-Unity's Underground Mix) - D-Unity
07. Back To The Jungle (Antoine Clamaran Mix) - Sandy Vee & Fred Pellichero
08. Just A Little More Love (Tuff House Tribal Remix) - David Guetta
09. No One (J. Verner Tribal Private Dub Remix) - Alicia Keys
10. Don't Stop The Music (J. Zuart Private Mix) - Rihanna
11. Just Fine (Dave Pellot Hartstoppa Tribal Mix) - Mary J. Blige
12. Welcome Back (Extended Mix) - Vecchii & Kitikonti


----------



## drugsarentcheap

Hers a mix I did a month ago.
Trance hard house and progressive
Ill have the set list up asap
http://www.imeem.com/people/aqBTot3/music/3xckHI2H/mixed_by_iceburg_8132008_trancitarian/

Thanks for listening
IceBurg


----------



## pr0ficient

*[Deep/Prog] Michael Faulkner - September 2008 Promo*

Michael Faulkner Sept Promo
192kbs - 126-127 bpm


Tracklist:
1. Soda Inc. – Deepah (Original Mix) [Catwalk Records]
2. Harold Heath – Smoke Em Out (Philly Blunt Remix) [Dutchie Music]
3. Neutortron – The Only Truth (Original Mix) [Neurotron Music]
4. Marc Romboy - Elif (Jimpster Remix) [Systematic]
5. Santiago Salazar – Materia Oscura (Original Mix) [Rush Hour]
6. James Talk, Tom Budden – Toad In The Whole (Original Mix) [Alive Recordings]
7. Sunshine Jones – If You Wouldn’t Mind (Tiger Stripes Remix) [King Street Sounds]
8. The Timewriter – Flicking ages (Budai & Vic Remix) [Plastic City]
9. Kube 72 – Flight Path (Original Mix) [Teggno Records]
10. DJ Remy – Mano (Original Mix) [68 Recordings (Armada)]
11. Luiz B – Amazonia (Original Mix) [Tek Ground Records]


----------



## Dalfir

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/24/1603313/Chemogen - Fine Product (DJ Mix).mp3


Time Twisters – Over Clocking 
Khopat – Connection To Green Paradise 
Khopat Vs Technodrome – Take Control 
Azax Syndrome – Cuttng Edge Science 
EMP – Crash-Bang 
Zion Linguist – Sticky 
Artifakt – Nos Feratu (Multistate Remix) 
Psychotic Micro Vs Nexus – Spectral Family 
Damage - Flipside 

Enjoy 

68MB


----------



## swilow

^Oh, I thought you were gonna post yer live set.... Oh well, d/ling this un, haven't got any of these trax. Bless up


----------



## Dalfir

Partner and I think it's better to hold back with the set before putting it online, wanna tighten up our sound first before getting it all out there to the world.


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, I understand...Keep it and re-package it when your famous and sell it for $500 and all that


----------



## Dalfir

Better to make a good first impression when our stuff is put online...We're taking a break from gigs as well until we have better material down.

Don't worry, I'll periodically post my tracks which are about 40% of the set


----------



## swilow

^Yeah cool....man, I am struggling to write at the moment. Psy at least...I've been making lotsa chill out glitchy stuff, just not happy with it yet. Something is developing, but I'd love to write a trance song again. The zest is gone 

Like the mix Dalfir, nice tracks and smooth flowing. My only complaint has nothing to do with your mixing or track selection, but just the general style of the trance. I can't handle those really punchy and short kicks...they lterally hurt my head. Plus all the crash cymbal/snare roll break downs make me kick myself. But, apart from that, awesome! :D Sorry, I'm still cold on trance to be honest...


----------



## Dalfir

mmmm, I love a kick that has much click as it does doef.  Got so many college projects at the moment I'm also struggling to fit in time for Psy. Need to recreate Madonna's track Music note for note and sound for sound by October 17th. :/


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.2 (global podcast/djmix) Hazardous Radio L.A.*

** Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.2 (global podcast/djmix) Hazardous Radio L.A. **


Howdy Disco Citizens Merlyn Martin here from Subdivisions global Podcast / Hazardous Radio Los Angeles. After a small summer break we are back at it and proud to present Subdivisions 2.2 (global podcast/djmix) featuring the ever changing progressive sounds of Techno. Subdivisions is currently downloaded globally in over 50 countries and features the best producers of techno music from around the globe.

This episode starts off on a more minimal Tech House tip and gets a bit harder as it progress’s on.  Includes cuts from DJ MIsjah, Peppelino, Pretap & Petter B,  Kali and many  many more.

Check out http://blog.myspace.com/merlyn_martin- for additional Subdivision episodes as well as Merlyn Martin San Diego Sessions containing old djmerlyn techno/trance mixes from the 90's Afterhours/Raves, San Diego Romperoom, and Los Angeles Insomnia days.

* To join the direct email list for Subdivisions email info@djmerlyn.com, or go to www.djmerlyn.com and fill out the form and submit.

This mix will be available as a podcast through the itunes music store soon. Please feel free to check it out, as well as Thee-O's Hazardous Radio podcast.

* Drop link below in browser and than open itunes, Subdivision podcasts should then be available for immediate download.
Includes Enhanced Podcast Feature which allows artist/track title, and track skipping
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...st?id=255495784

* Itunes users and non users can view all Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

- Mixed with Traktor Scratch, on two (2) Pioneer CDJ’s, Beringer DJX700 (mixer), Apple Powerbook G4

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

* Please right click link to download to your browser:

*DJ Mix (no vocal)*
http:www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions2.2_djmix.mp3

*Podcast (radio show style)*
Coming  Soon!


*Track Listing:

Artist, Track, Label

Limbo - Pioneer (Original Mix) - Tide Pool
Athos - Lo-File (Riccardo Ferri Remix) - Alchemy (Italy)
Kanio - Put That In Your Pipe And Smoke It (Levan Remix) - Stereo Seven Plus
Nemo - Starglider (Original Mix) - Restructured Recordings
Sound Diffusion - Squash (Original Mix) - Excel Recordings
Hertz - Priorities (Nihad Tule & Lasseman Remix) - Sway
DJ Misjah - Dragonfly (Bando Remix) - ReRun Records
Kali - Rocandy (Original Mix) - Keep On Techno Records
Wyrus And Dastin - Calcius - Techment Records
Peppelino - Forty Seven (Original Mix) - Stream Recording
Pratap & Petter B - Addictive (Petter B ReEdit) - Adult Rec.
The Source Experience - Distorted Reality (Original Mix) - H-Productions
DJ Veztax - Ne Me Fukat (Original Mix) - ReRun Records
Snuff Crew - Straighter (Original Mix) - Nature Records
SveTec - Just A Reminder - Techment Records
Jos Jacobs - Hold On - (Original Mix) - Total Wipes
Argy - Unreliable Virgin (Original Mix) - Poker Flat
Jtkryke - Val (Original Mix) - Impact Mechanics)*


Best Regards,
Merlyn Martin

*************************************
Richard " Merlyn" Martin
DJ/Producer
Subdivisions (global podcast)
Hazardous Radio Los Angeles
www.djmerlyn.com
www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
**************************************


----------



## DJ_KorKy

yo take a look at my track polluted sunrise on my myspace, first track I ever made and was done with no hardware. Would appreciate a listen and feedback, hit me at Hit A Blunt 420 on AIM.

http://www.myspace.com/djk0rky


----------



## DJ_KorKy

no one check out my first ever track yet huh? ;[ thats ok, new laptop coming soon along with some new midi keys


----------



## toa$t

Here's my set from Burning Man this year. Grittier stuff to suit the harsh climate. Techno and breaks I guess, but I've never been too picky with genres.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M1GYNTL8

Tracklisting:

01:: James Harcourt - Call & Response
*** SLG - Bleep Bleep
03:: Rene Sandoval - Bassboom (Play the Game rmx)
04:: Tadeo - Granada Granada (Mix 3)
05:: Shonky - Time Zero (Paul Ritch rmx)
06:: Alexi Delano and Xpansul - E Siete de Oros
07:: Elon - Noose
08:: Vandal - Idiots (Audiojack rmx)
09:: Bloody Mary and Sierra Sam - Daylight (Paul Ritch rmx)
10:: Leon and Greenbeam - Vakho Jaja
11:: Rino Cerrone and Danilo Vigorito - Aurum
12:: Aquilina and Venturi - Disco Bus
*** Jospeh Capriati and Markantonio - Naus
14:: Alex Under - Just Like That
13:: Par Grindvik - Do Us Part
14:: Marc Neyen - Mirror Maze
15:: Hertz - Acinium
16:: Rob Lemon - Perfect (Lutzenkirchen rmx)
17:: Andrea Bertolini - Maze (Mono rmx)
18:: Bini and Martini - Stop (The Dolphins 06 rmx)
19:: Lower East Side - Swordfight (Trent Cantrelle rmx)
20:: Rogue Element - Dead Drummers
21:: Jay Stewart - Don't Do It
22:: Vital Substance - Dropkick (Kickflip rmx)
23:: Obviously High - Ecto

69 minutes, 114 MB VBR

enjoy!


----------



## DJ_KorKy

Im grabbing now, however its only titled "8", is this just a mix you threw together or is it a blended mix by a pro dj? just wondering so i can name it, very OCD about organizing my music.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

Oh btw do you happen to have a .cue file for this mix?? (It cuts the tracks for when you wanna burn it etc.). Also this is a very nice mix, please hit me up via AIM: Hit A Blunt 420 if this is your mix. Im loving the breaks and got some questions for ya.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

*are you raven? lol*

Im grabbing this now two, the art work looks sick! Sorry if this is a stupid question but your not DJ Raven are you? Oh shit btw im on EFnet #house all the time, my nick is KorKy. Hit me up on IRC soon as you see this.




			
				raven_moonshae said:
			
		

> Since the jackin went fine, we'll do some groovy electronica now.
> Somehow I happen to be quite productive lately.. =)
> Open Yourself for an epic trip thru the worlds beyond.
> Dedicated to scarje, join us at #house @efnet. Now fly!
> 
> 
> raven moonshae - another world cd​


----------



## raven_moonshae

In fact, I am. =)


----------



## coolcat1869

Hi to all, 

I do not know if this is the place to share with you guys this link www.youmixit.com. 

You can check out all kinds of DJ mixes including commercially released mixes. You can even post your mixes up there for all to check out. The site is still in its infancy and has alot more to work on. 

Perfect for tripping! if you know what i mean.

Pls let me know if i posted this in the wrong place but don't ban me as i'm a newbie here. 

Thanks.


----------



## keygen

http://www.massamount.co.rn


----------



## pr0ficient

Here's my latest mix:

Download Michael Faulkner – October Mix [Deep/Progressive House]
79:33 minutes / 192kbs / 109MB

Tracklisting:
1. Pablo Bolivar – Across The City (Westpark Unit Heavy Dub Mix)
2. Nuno Simoes – Blue Soundscape EP (Original Mix)
3. Motorcitysoul – Change You feat. Ovasoul 7 (Shur-I-Kan Remix)
4. Synthcast – Sweetwater (Original Mix)
5. Sara Galli, Matteo Matteini – Confident (Original Mix)
6. Vakama – The Guest (Corrugated Tunnel Dub Mix)
7. Hirotaka Miyamoto – Living In The Synth (Original Mix)
8. Nuno Rozz – Sands Of Time (Mastercris Mix)
9. Scope – That Deep Track (Jon Silva’s Remix)
10. Sebo K – Far Out (Joris Voorn Remix)
11. Albin Myers – Retro Revival (Original Mix)
12. Noel Sanger – Natrual Selection (Original Mix)
13. Solee – Timba (Neurotron Remix)
14. Cid Inc. – The Grill (Original Mix)
15. Hideo Kobayashi – Endorphin (Original Mix)

http://www.myspace.com/djmichaelfaulkner


----------



## isoree

Hey there, this is my first post! :D
I've been a DJ of about 9 years now, starting with turntables way back, going to CDJs aboult halway through that, and about 2 years ago I started using Ableton Live which I will swear by.

I've been releasing a series of mixes over the past few months and they're up for download/streaming at:

http://waxdj.com/djs/6026/

My most recent "full length" mix is Iso 8 'DFHY'
Tracklisting as follows:

1. Parker - Western Soul (Miles Dyson Remix)
2. Ido Ophir & Miki Litvak - Shnorkel (Dousk Remix)
3. Rythm Code - Rise feat. Simone Denny (Popof Remix)
4. James Harcourt - Arachnofunk
5. MarT - Gentelmen (John Dahlback Remix)
6. Elite FOrce - Ghetto Fabulous (Dopamine Remix)
7. Shadow Dancer - Cowbois (Dilemn Remix)
8. Dj Dan - Needle Damage (Stupid Fresh Remix)
9. Dan Saenz & Ron Reeser - Cruel World (Wolfgang Gartener Kindergarten Slam Mix)
10. Ed Kane & Will Bailey - Will & Eds Excelent Adventure
11. Donald Glaude & Dj Dan - Stick Em (TJR Remix)
12. Josh The Funky 1 - Its The Music (Miles Dyson Remix)
13. PRO7 - Over (Z Listers Z Funked Remix)
14. Proxy - Dance in Dark
15. Three Drives - Greece 2000 (Chris Reece Remix)
16. Jay Lumen - Calypso
17. Jesse Garcia - Thinkin About You
18. Alex Metric - Pins
19. Trafik - Cut Your Teeth (Phonat Dub)
20. Backstage Sluts - LSD
21. Fukkk Offf - Rock Paper Scissors
22. Xinobi - Day Off (Anoraak Remix)
23. The Whip - Blackout (Shinichi Osawa Remix)
24. Kidda - Under The Sun (Herve Remix)
25. James Harcourt - Mea Culpa (Visionary Mix)
26. Skynet UK - Back To 89 (Calvertron Remix)
27. Circuit Freq - Black Chrome
28. Electrixx - Error
29. Far Too Loud & Specimen A - Headcase (Screwface Remix)
30. 4Kuba - Spacebuggy
31. Daniel Portman - Wellness Park
32. The Martin Brothers - Dum


----------



## toa$t

looks interesting. i've really been feeling james harcourt lately, and everything 4kuba touches turns to gold. on the dl.


----------



## ford442

It's Fall here in Nevada City, California and I've put together another free, bit torrent album. Here are seven tracks in a downtempo, happy-housish style. 

http://www.mininova.org/tor/1919333








I would love to hear your comments!


----------



## Djchris

*CRAZIK - RESOUND 003 on ETN.fm (october 2008)*

blend of Progressive house/trance, Tech-House & Electro  house  

Download link:
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_003.htm

Enjoy !!!!


----------



## stimutant

*brainbug gymnastics*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vdcliu

1.  depeche mode - strangelove
2.  keisuke kondo - air walker
3.  cari lekebusch - shaded (club mix)
4.  heckmann - kopfgeister
5.  daft punk - rock`n`roll (unreleased retro mix)
6.  oliver koletzki - der mückenschwarm
7.  rob acid - android
8.  gabriel ananda - ihre persönliche glücksmelodie (live)
9.  c.o.p. project - pornostar (msi connection rmx.)
10. wishmountain - radio
11. the bug feat. ricky ranking - murder we
12. emmanuel top - tone
13. green velvet - explorer
14. silent breed - the return of the acid fucker
15. mochipet feat. scissors for lefty - ghetto ways


----------



## stimutant

*brainbugs 25 minute madness pt.4: drum`n`bass/jungle*

brainbugs 25 minute madness pt.4: drum`n`bass/jungle

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ab2a7n 

1.  heinrich at hart - kur/???/duschen/sweep
2.  state of mind - different strokes
3.  ben intellect feat. ragga g - oh jungle
4.  bad company - street walker
5.  teebee, maldini & vegas - facing the sun
6.  daddy maza feat. el hermano l & jarry torres - mas fuego
7.  the upbeats - king sasquatch
8.  problem child - loop IV (disorder rmx.)


----------



## stimutant

*40 min. querbeat-mix, funny,funky,fresh!*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ihfv1h

1. kool & the gang - jungle boogie
2. body & soul - blow out
3. zion train - peace and justice (bommitommi rmx.)
4. goth trad - genesis
5. diffuse - pure consciousness
6. nava - el chalao
7. t.p.h. - 21st century toy
8. skream - tek-a-pill
9. k.d.a. - take me to aruanda - base 1
10. skream - 2d
11. crossbreed - brix (shattered mix)
12. son kite - colours (lemon8 rmx.)
13. 1200 micrograms - magic mushrooms


----------



## DJ_KorKy

brainbug said:
			
		

> brainbugs 25 minute madness pt.4: drum`n`bass/jungle
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ab2a7n
> 
> 1.  heinrich at hart - kur/???/duschen/sweep
> 2.  state of mind - different strokes
> 3.  ben intellect feat. ragga g - oh jungle
> 4.  bad company - street walker
> 5.  teebee, maldini & vegas - facing the sun
> 6.  daddy maza feat. el hermano l & jarry torres - mas fuego
> 7.  the upbeats - king sasquatch
> 8.  problem child - loop IV (disorder rmx.)




I am going to check this out as im a huge jungle dnb fan, hit me up if your looking for any vinyl rips of 0day dnb/jungle i server for dnbarena.net


----------



## DJ_KorKy

brainbug said:
			
		

> brainbugs 25 minute madness pt.4: drum`n`bass/jungle
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ab2a7n
> 
> 1.  heinrich at hart - kur/???/duschen/sweep
> 2.  state of mind - different strokes
> 3.  ben intellect feat. ragga g - oh jungle
> 4.  bad company - street walker
> 5.  teebee, maldini & vegas - facing the sun
> 6.  daddy maza feat. el hermano l & jarry torres - mas fuego
> 7.  the upbeats - king sasquatch
> 8.  problem child - loop IV (disorder rmx.)




I am about 18 minutes into this mix and I mus say its pretty damn good, anyone interested in DNB/Junglism give it a peep, for sure.


----------



## stimutant

thank you, nice to hear that. i`ll pm you tomorrow, i have to got bed...
best greets


----------



## stimutant

*did my first psytrancemix in months*

and it was fun!

1. adrenalin drum - the hypnotiser (spirit zone 4005 - 1995)
2. sun project - balagan (mash 005 - 1999)
3. pleiadians - time dilation (matsuri productions mplp 03 - 1996)
4. sheyba - trance africa express (flying rhino records afr lp 01 - 1995)
5. prometheus process - clarity fromm deep fog (twisted records twst 03 - 1997)
6. gms - juice by gms (spirit zone 117 - 2002)
7. eat static & lucas - primitive earthlings (tip.world lp 047 - 2006)
8. infected mushroom - over mode (balloonia balllp 005 - 1999)
9. hallucinogen - spiritual antiseptic (twisted records twst 03 - 1997)
10. astral projection - time began with the universe - (originaal mix) (matsuri productions mp 21 - 1996)
11. juno reactor - feel the universe (blue room released bro lp 009 - 1995)

only vinyl

http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=EBDDF82212

hope you like it, too. feedback appreciated


----------



## waterheart776

*Turning Colors (Fall 2008 Mix)*

Hey All.....


Here's my latest mix. The weather is getting colder, and while it may be dark times for the world in general, inside this community it's nice, warm, and there's a massive soundsystem with zone control and full lighting in this warehouse over here.....hmm.....interesting. (2,000 person capacity) Listen to the message, and enjoy the vibe.

(Note: This is is fall/winter mix. It's contents and progression are considerably darker than one made another time of the year)

Right in time for Halloween!

Rex Mundi - Perspective (Original Mix - Global Underground Release)
Lange - Out of the Sky (Kyau & Albert Mix)
P.A.F.F. - From King To Finch (Original Mix)
Jon O' Bir - Sunrise
Mike Shiver - Hurricane (Maor Levi Remix)
Dave 202 - Torrent (Leon Bolier Mix)
Breakfast & Mike Saint-Jules - Lifeforms (Original Mix)
Estiva vs. Marninx - Casa Grande (Original Mix)
Smith and Pledger - Believe (Smith and Pledger's 2004 Mix)
Daniel Kandi & Robert Nickson - Liberate (Original Mix)
Activa - Reflection
Signum - Any Given Moment

http://www.sendspace.com/file/eon3av

Any and all feedback appreciated.


----------



## daepromo

*Adam the Tree - October '08 Promo Mix*





*Adam the Tree - October '08 Promo Mix* (Click to Download!)
-Jackindabox - Feeling Naughty(Washing Ma Jazz Spirit Funk Mix)
-Christian George - Strangers (Wildboys Mix)
-DegreeZero - Fire (EB Mix)
-Starkiller - Killer (Mac Zimms Club Mix)
-Sultan & Ned Shepard f Kuba Oms - Jeopardy
-Adam the Tree - October f. Kasandra J (Marscruser Remix)*
-The Musicmaker - What Happens After (Matt Rock Electro Mix)
-Ertha Kitt - I Want To Be Evil '08 (The Young Punx Mix)
-Speakerbox f. Freedom Williams - Mind Bounce (Hybrid Hights Mix)
-Ryan Sematic - Techno 21*
-Alex Gaudino Vs Nari & Milani f Carl - Im a DJ (Fuzzy Hair Rock Dub) 
* DaeTree Recordings

_*OUT NOW*_




*Adam the Tree - "October" feat Kasandra J. - DaeTree Recordings
Release Date: October 28, 2008*
The "October" package contains tracks that will please the ears in your home, at a lounge, or dancing in a big room club. The original mix is a simple down tempo piece that brings a listener in and holds them, and the NuTribal Remix is a tweaked out dive into tribal music. The club gem of this package comes from a true dance floor technician and production master Marscruiser. The Marscruiser remix is a highly technical electro house composition that is sure to destroy any large system.

*Available At*
Amazon.com
Play.com
Juno Records
DJTunes.com
BeatsDigital
Dance-Tunes.com
Rhapsody

And many more. Check your favorite online shop.
More info @ DaeTree.com

*Upcoming Shows*
11.8.08 / Barn Yard Boogie 7 / IL
11.9.08 / UNHOLY @ Three / WI


----------



## stimutant

trancemix:


http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=48D8FB5313


1. moonman - dont be afraid (moonman mix)
2. york - the reachers of civilization
3. tomcraft - powerplant (tc-kw-mx)
4. trippex - the revolution (jones & santini after trip mix)
5. members of mayday - the bells of reformation (yves deruyter mix)
6. cherrymoon traxx - the house of house
7. members of mayday - the bells of reformation (members mix)
8. yves deruyter - rave city (cherry mix)
9. yves deruyter - factor y
10. amorph - sunflow (oliver lieb rmx.)
11. insider - wonderland is born (7"-mix)
12. cologne summer - sunshower


----------



## waterheart776

*DJ Plateau - Tech Tonic*

DJ Plateau - Tech Tonic 
Live mix 10.16.08

1. Outsiders (Jose Amnesia Remix) - Kirsty Hawkshaw & Tenishia
2. Chemistry - Dinka
3. Lights Over Austin - Tritonal 
4. Belmondo (Hammer & Funabashi Remix) - Cats & Sieja
5. These Shoulders (Club Mix) - Signalrunners
6. Not A Lot Left - Myon & Shane 54
7. Music Is Electric - Sentrafuge
8. A Sort Of Homecoming (Jaytech Saturday Mix) - Paul Keeley
9. Out Of The Sky (Kyau & Albert  Mix) - Lange feat. Sarah Howells
10. Battery Life - Chuck & Twist
11. Familiar Places (Bart van Wissen Remix) - Envotion
12. Hide & Seek - Kyau & Albert

CBR MP3 - 192Kbps

Enjoy! Feedback welcome!


http://www.sendspace.com/file/86h2ea



(By the way, Brainbug, your latest mix was SWEET! Thanks for sharing! The intro took me back)


----------



## I<3 tabs

30 minute dnb/atmospheric jungle mix


http://www.sendspace.com/file/dux36m

1. One in Ten- Axis
2. Aromatherapy- Adam F
3. Myriad- Blu Mar Ten
4. Universal Music- Seba + Lo tek
5. Close you eyes and listen- Chameleon
6. Elysian Fields- Artemis

feedback appreciated


----------



## @lterEgo

*exclusive techno/tech house mix*

the exclusive mix i did for QPOD several months ago is posted for public consumption at long last. it's mostly deep, melodic, and progressive techno with some tech house sprinkled in for good measure. check it out at www.qpod.org 

Qpod 011 ::: Mo Corleone


----------



## soundsystem00

*My first good drum and bass mix*

I've been Djing for over three years now and It IS very difficult. But this time I made a pretty good one. It starts off with gorillaz and mixes drum and bass into that and turns into a DNB Mix with hard hitting stuff. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UH1YUVHP

Feedback.. Please!


----------



## @lterEgo

brainbug said:


> 15. mochipet feat. scissors for lefty - ghetto ways



yeah! lots of love for the mochi, nice choice


----------



## stimutant

yeah, mochi is great


----------



## notauser

Here is my latest I've recorded

Full of old skool classics like red alert and mike slammer, future primitive, luna-c, slipmat, vibes
and 3 of my own productions

http://lushys.nrgsystems.net/DJ Lushys - Soundz of The Underground Volume 3.mp3

peace!


----------



## sense504

*live funky jackin house music from 9.11.08*

josh sense live @ dirty disco 9.11.08 baton rouge, louisiana

http://www.breventservices.com/joshsense9.11.08.mp3


----------



## cbalz

*Sinister Electro Sounding Minimal*

Its basically my hommage to Oliver Huntemann..
78mins
160kbps
90mb

http://rapidshare.com/files/166569403/Sinister_Minimal_Elecno.mp3

Old tracks, new tracks & yet to be released tracks & all mixed in key to make it even sexier

Rekorder - 8.1
Guy J - Skin
Alex Tepper - Grains (TG Remix)
Popof - Toxic Love
Oliver Huntemann & Andre Winter - DRP
Dubfire & Oliver Huntemann - Dios (Jon Gaiser Remix)
Oliver Huntemann - La Boum
Huggotron - Superkiller
Gel Abril - Very Wrong (Chaims Remix)
Da Fresh feat Xenia Beliayeva - Blur Vision
Rekorder - 10.1
Rex The Dog - I Can See You (Huntemann Remix)
Anthony Rother - Moderntronik
Zoo Brazil - Face


----------



## Djchris

*Resound 004 *on ETN.fm (November 2008 )[/SIZE]mixed by Crazik

Progressive, Tech & Electro

The first part of the mix will transport you in a Dark atmosphere...then the second in a more happy way. ... 

Put the volume up and have fun 

Download link:
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_004.htm

%)


----------



## Nyxie

*Nyx - "Flammable" Speed Garage/Bassline Mix [Seattle, WA]*

Hey everyone

New to this board, but I wanted to hop on and throw out a recent mix.
Here's a nice little mini mix "Flammable" I just got done with recently.
Around a half hour of Speed Garage & Bassline House.

Hope you like it!






http://djnyx.com/music/flammable.mp3 - Right Click Here to Save as & Enjoy!
Tracklist @ djnyx.com

Be sure to check out my other mixes as well
Addiction (2006 Breaks Mix)
and my Live Vortex Radio Downloads (Multiple live sets can be found either on my myspace or djnyx.com

Cheers!

Nyx


Hello to everyone here & Thanks again!


----------



## Nyxie

*Nyx - Live on the Vortex [DnB Mix] Seattle*

Hey all

Got a DnB set out LIVE on the VortexRadio from Seattle, WA.
If you're ready for some pounding bass and filthy beats, here you go!






http://www.djnyx.com/music/nyx_vortex11_08.mp3 - Right click to DL
Tracklist is below!

Cheers!

Nyx



Tracklisting :: DnB Vortex Mix :: November 2008

1. State of Mind & Chris Su – Flawless
2. Apex – Same Old Blues
3. Silent Witness & Break – Kickback
4. Dose – Crash Bunny (Black Sun Empire Remix)
5. Dabs – Stare Forward (Nhect Remix)
6. Dementia & Rregula - Fortress
7. Dementia & Nme Click – Always on my Mind
8. Hivedomrymelok – Future Slip
9. Ed Rush & Optical – Pacman (Upbeats Remix)
10. Sunchase – I'm Not Dead
11. Break & Silent Witness – Close 2 Zero
12. Allied – Concept
13. Lifted Crew - Lifted
14. Morebeat - Colours
15. Nu:Tone & Logistics – Hammerhead
16. T TECH - Essence

myspace.com/missdjnyx for links to other mixes for DL
Multiple breaks mixes & more

Nyx


----------



## stimutant

25-minute-madness part 5 - techno

http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=B39CFA3211

1.  matthias schaffhäuser - weissgefühl 2  (forcetracks)
2.  adam beyer - stocktown city b1  (rotation records)
3.  ellery cowles - thermo grip  (djax-up beats)
4.  cari lekebusch - stiff nex  (spirit fuel)
5.  dj esp aka woody mc bride - mind your own business  (nsc records)
6.  michael burkat - we fight back  (temper)
7.  boriqua tribez - panico   (highland beats)
8.  michael burkat - something must break   (highland beats)
9.  manu le malin - matrix (al ferox rmx.)  (bloc 46)


----------



## stimutant

http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=2022709412


1. the prodigy - firestarter (empirion rmx.)
2. brain recordings 36 - switch on your brain (the darkroom mix)
3. atari teenage riot - midijunkies (remix)
4. sven väth - shock ralley
5. the hacker - confusion
6. heckmann/gecko - mks
7. enertopia - into the energy field


----------



## Smiley Raver

BEST OF 2008 - UK HARDCORE MIX

Tracklisting

1. Nalin & Kane - Cruising (Beachball 06) (Darren Styles Remix)
2. Tukan - Light A Rainbow (Haze & Suae Remix)
3. Starkillaz - Diskoteka (Dougal & Gammer Remix)
4. Arkane Silver featuring Mandy Broken Hearted (Supreme and Sunset Regime Remix)
5. Dan McKie pres Sparta ft Emma J - Tears (Fracus Remix)
6. Darwin – Promise Me
7. Uplift, Sc@r featuring Vicky Fee - One
8. Gammer - Bust
9. Sc@r and Clodhopper - Subsonic
10.Lost Soul - Sacrifice


http://www.rawelements.net/mixdetail.php?recordID=13



ENJOY XXX


----------



## MightyMike

Bowser22 said:


> If you like breakbeats with a twist of psychedelia then thats your medicine right there....



Sweet mix bowser. thanks and keep up the good work! %)

edit: I really think you should have skipped the daft punk part though...

Download bowsers mix here:

--> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S7SSV26N <--


I just listened to Dj Raven -Another World, which was an exellent mix too. Thanks.


*Cheers to all djs who upload great mixes!*


----------



## AuralAssassin

Dubstep, IDM, Techno, Garage, Bassline mix from DJ Shiva. Big mix here, mostly exclusive and forthcoming tunes. LOVELY stuff!



			
				sapphic_beats said:
			
		

> These are just a few of our artists and tunes coming soon on Surface Tension, along with some other people's tunes that we love to pieces.  More mixes to come in the new year, for all the tunes I couldn't fit on here.  :D
> 
> Mixed live in one take on Ableton Live; no prearrangement bullshit.
> 
> Download here!
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 1. D1 - Sorrow RMX [Dub]
> 2. Indigo - Osiris [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 3. XI - Trinary [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 4. Stitcha & Erak - Dense [Upcoming ST Digital]
> 5. Phaeleh - Cheki [Upcoming Formant]
> 6. HxdB - Moneyshot [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 7. Simon/Off - Exit Now [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 8. Tri-Funk - Untitled 478,47 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 9. Narcossist - Stoned Love [Dub]
> 10. Simon/Off - Pretty Faces [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 11. Sigha - Dirty Boots [Dub]
> 12. XI - Dreaming Void [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 13. Overcast Radio - Solid State [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 14. Tri-Funk - Untitled 437,89 [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 15. Phaeleh - Lounge [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 16. Loop
> 17. Simon/Off - Sometimes [Upcoming ST Digital]
> 18. Indigo - Wanderer [ST Digital Extra]
> 19. XI - Drip [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 20. HxdB - Crooked Smile [Upcoming Echodub]
> 21. Phaeleh - Isolate [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 22. Overcast Radio - Midnight Sun [Upcoming Surface Tension]
> 
> Download here!
> 
> Massive props to the artists, and to my partner Fibrous Oxide for all of his hard work.  :D


----------



## stimutant

yeah thanx - got only 1 mix from dj shiva up to now and that one is absoultely GREAT!


----------



## SwingBreed

Telestic Madness Substrate 

Tracklist: 

AES DANA Aftermath #1
AKASHA PROJECT Electric Mantra (Earthly Year)
TROLL SCIENTISTS Hypnotized Scientists
HUX FLUX Cryptic Crunch
UMINUM Deviousness
AEROSIS Leap of Faith
TALPA Back the Dreaming
ETNICA Fade
MINDSHPERE Mindrama
NOBLE SAVAGE Uxaca 
DERANGO The Seed
RADICAL DISTORTION The Message
KOXBOX Colordrops
SOLAR FIELDS Air Song
ASURA Territories Pt. 1 
SHULMAN Shiogo


----------



## mike11

Here's a dubstep mix I did last weekend. A couple little messy spots but I'm still pretty pumped on it. I've been spinning for about 4-5 months so any comments, good or bad, would be cool.

http://rapidshare.com/files/173187369/Darko.mp3

Tracklisting:

m3t4 - Northern Skank
Mbz - Darko Dub
Distance - Fallen (Vex'd remix)
The Antiserum - Top Shottas
Mrk1 - Sensi Skank
Rob Sparx - Trooper (Bar 9 mix)
Bar 9 - Shaolin
Ed Solo - Age of Dub 
Ruf - Raw Love
Whiteboi - Hardlife
Starkey - Escape
Benga - The Future
Reso - Spooky
Slaughter Mob - No Big Deal
Toasty - Angel (Si Begg Remix)
Mundo - Beijing
Kwality - Doug Wilson


Total time: 40:16


----------



## stimutant

tracklist looks good, downloading.


----------



## stimutant

mike11 said:


> Here's a dubstep mix I did last weekend. A couple little messy spots but I'm still pretty pumped on it. I've been spinning for about 4-5 months so any comments, good or bad, would be cool.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/173187369/Darko.mp3
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> m3t4 - Northern Skank
> Mbz - Darko Dub
> Distance - Fallen (Vex'd remix)
> The Antiserum - Top Shottas
> Mrk1 - Sensi Skank
> Rob Sparx - Trooper (Bar 9 mix)
> Bar 9 - Shaolin
> Ed Solo - Age of Dub
> Ruf - Raw Love
> Whiteboi - Hardlife
> Starkey - Escape
> Benga - The Future
> Reso - Spooky
> Slaughter Mob - No Big Deal
> Toasty - Angel (Si Begg Remix)
> Mundo - Beijing
> Kwality - Doug Wilson
> 
> 
> Total time: 40:16




thats a really nice mix, good tracklist& solid mixing. surprisingly good for comin from somebody whos djing for such a short period of time, only.
keep pu the good work!


----------



## mike11

thanks brainbug... i really appreciate it.


----------



## stimutant

youre welcome


----------



## stimutant

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=4FB736A313

brainbug mixes skream: skreamizm vol.5 & hedd banger / percression ep

1.  filth
2.  rimz
3.  if you know
4.  fick
5.  one for the heads who remember
6.  percression
7.  simple city
8.  hedd banger


----------



## MightyMike

SwingBreed said:


> Telestic Madness Substrate
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> AES DANA Aftermath #1
> AKASHA PROJECT Electric Mantra (Earthly Year)
> TROLL SCIENTISTS Hypnotized Scientists
> HUX FLUX Cryptic Crunch
> UMINUM Deviousness
> AEROSIS Leap of Faith
> TALPA Back the Dreaming
> ETNICA Fade
> MINDSHPERE Mindrama
> NOBLE SAVAGE Uxaca
> DERANGO The Seed
> RADICAL DISTORTION The Message
> KOXBOX Colordrops
> SOLAR FIELDS Air Song
> ASURA Territories Pt. 1
> SHULMAN Shiogo



Great stuff! thx! 

Edit:
I just listened to another mix; Dj Shiva - Surface Tension. Fat mix!!! Thanks!!! 
Download it here >>>> http://www.surfacetensionrecs.com/Promo/DJShiva-SurfaceTensionPromoMix08.mp3 <<<


----------



## STIMULI

Please visit my podcast page to download my new mix, Twisted Psychosis. Very energetic Psy Trance. Please feel free to leave comments. You can also get a copy of my mix ReAnimation. Thanks.

http://djstimuli.podomatic.com/


----------



## stimutant

made a new goa/psy-mix. enjoy! 8-]

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=848D08FC11


1. hara gobi - get lost
2. hux flux - idiot
3. quadra - dust kickers
4. reflex - un human
5. shpongle - crystal skulls (dance mix)
6. electric universe - one step beyond
7. juno reactor - pistolero
8. kox box - life is
9. prometheus process - clarity from deep fog
10. 1200 mics - ecstasy


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 005 on ETN.fm *(December 2008)

*PROGRESSIVE HOUSE & TECH*

"Unique atmosphere with melancholic, dark, emotional melodies... and Tech beats !! ... "
Enjoy this new release 
*
DOWNLOAD Link + TL:*
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_005.htm

%)


----------



## Wacky

My fav. ambient/chill out album is:-

*Chill Out - The KLF* - NOT the usual sound that The KLF made. But,a real chill-out trip,with a great ambient sound,and just the right amount of samples such as "sheep noises" & 'radio dj". 

I've got this on vinyl too! Great to listen to after a big night out


----------



## stimutant

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=1909B7D411


1. lennie hibbert - real hot (brainbug rmx.)
2. shpongle - a new way to say hooray (prometheus rmx.)
3. der dritte raum - swing bop (tanz variante)
4. eat static - eat static ("unreleased" edit)
5. yello - oh yeah
6. infected mushroom - song pong
7. skream - filth
8. silent breed - knusperwald
9. skream - if you know
10. d-nox & beckers - switch (bulletproof rmx.)
11. skream - fick
12. hallucinogen - spiritual antiseptic
13. adam beyer - drumcode 2.0


----------



## Wunderkind

Hey, it's been over 2 years since I created a mix, but I picked up a BCD-3000 and Traktor for Christmas, and I love it.

This is a 30 minute mix of Hardstyle and Hard Techno with tracks from BK, IK & Viper, Kamui and a few others. If anyone likes it enough to want a tracklist, let me know and I'll put one together.

New Year's Resolution

Go to the site and you can either stream or download the mix, as well as a couple of my older DJ mixes.

Thanks for any advice or commentary. And yes, I know about the shoddy mix about 20 minutes in. Damn record started skipping right before I started mixing the next track in. It's stuff like that that makes me enjoy digital mixing even more. Also, I swear that at no time did I use any feature that synced the tempo of the records automatically, that's cheating and I wouldn't lie to anyone like that.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Did a practice mix /w traktor and by god I used the sync feature. haha I know how to beatmatch so whatevs it was fun. It is good trance. Honest. 

Promise Land - fullonlife(afternoonmix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/t1qw2s


----------



## stimutant

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=EC0CF4F811

goa-/psy-mix i did ca. 2 weeks ago. not the bst one i did, but a pretty sick selection, mostly from the golden era. im typing down the tracklist right now, follows in ca. 30 minutes

1. lani - sky contact (full moon mix)            (kairoo/belgium) 
2. hallucinogen - trance spotter                 (twisted/uk)
3. p.cok - this is not a game                       (krembo/israel)
4. bass chakra - mycetozoa (304046 mix)  (matsuri/uk/japan)
5. kox box - life is (...a gas) x-dream rmx.) (blue room/uk)
6. space tribe - heart beat                          (spirit zone/germany)
7. infected mushroom - ??? dont know at the moment...
8. alien project - i remember...                    (tip.world/uk)
9. prometheus process - clarity from deep fog (twisted/uk)
10.  no clue at the moment, sorry...


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Harmony Mix- Digital Bill & DJ EDog-Trance*

The Harmony Mix- Digital Bill & DJ EDog- 320 Bit Rate
Click Here to Download
http://www.digitalbillmusic.com/the-harmony-mix-digital-bill-and-dj-edog320-bit-rate/
Tracklist
1. Morgan page - longest road
2. Kascade - 4am (Adam K & Soha remix)
3. Coldplay - speed of sound ( Steve Porter remix)
4. Ercola ft Daniella - every word
5. Headstrong ft Kristy hawkshaw - love calls
6. Fragma - Toga me (Deadmau5 remix)
7. Cassandra Fox - touch me (Mike koglin vs Jono Grant remix)
8. Mike Foyle - shipwrecked (Sean Tyas remix)
9. Marc Marberg w/ kyau & Albert - megashira (Stoneface & Terminal remix)
10. Mike koglin & Mark Pledger - all the way (Nick Larson remix)
11. Mark Pledger vs Super8 & Tab - worldwide
12. Deadmau5 & Kaskade Move for me (extended mix)
Add us to your myspace
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978--
Digital Bill
www.myspace.com/edogtrance
DJ EDog


----------



## stimutant

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=C80C16D111


1. kraftwerk - die roboter (remix)
2. gabriel ananda - ihre persönliche glücksmelodie (extended live version)
3. christian smith & john selway - total departure (nihad tule remix)
4. malaria! vs. the modernist - kaltes klares wasser (modernes wasser mix)
5. cari lekebusch - the space suite
6. huntemann - wildes treiben
7. t. p. heckmann - dimensions-disco
8. harris & brooks - the night (clubnight mix)
9. torsten kanzler - my story b1
10. der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter version)
11. der dritte raum - swing bop (tanz variante)
12. lfo - freak
13. t. p. heckmann - 21st century toy
14. skream - fick


----------



## J-Walker

My latest bit of full on melodic psytrance:
http://www.suburbansound.co.uk/music/once_more_with_feeling.mp3

Track listing:
1. Funk-Daddy Breaks - Bio Genesis
2. Come With Me - Star-x
3. Vitality - Exaile
4. Lost Dimension - A Team
5. Mars Attacks - Puzzle vs Bio Genesis
6. Battleship (Krunch Remix) - Xerox and Illumination
7. Last One (Star X Remix) - Exaile
8. Pocco Picante - Pixel, Melica and Star-x
9. Bunos Naches - Dynamic
10. Let Loose - Exaile
11. Sex-A-Holica - Eskimo
12. Action (Void Remix) - Talamasca

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Brent Roberts

*Brent Roberts - Vegas Baby*

Hi everyone!

     Its been literally years since I've last had the time to post and hop online here.  I'm posting a link for a session that I recorded for my performance in Las Vegas in 2008.  The event went off perfectly and I can honestly say that I'm thankfull for silicone lol.  I hope the link works, if not shoot me an email @ brent_roberts@hotmail.com and I'll get it to you.  I'm also going to be posting my session from Ultra Music Festival 2007.  Yeah I know its a bit old, but I recorded a music video from it and it worked out fine lol.  I hope you all enjoy this rollercoaster you're about to take.  If you want a tracklisting let me know and I'll either email it to you or post it on here.  Its an upbeat dark progressive electro style session that quite frankly had something in it for everyone.  Hope you enjoy.

www.filefactory.com/file/c88907/n/VEGAS_BABY_Rendered_mp3

For bookings / bio / or contact email me @ brent_roberts@hotmail.com 

p.s. I've also got a little bit of a surprise that I'll post up on here if you guys would like to give it a listen.


----------



## L_gic

For anyone who is into minimal

http://uploads.savagemethods.com/L_gic_-_AM_Weather.mp3

L_gic

AM Weather

Receptor & Dieb - Receptor Propaganda(deb likes these vocals rmx)
Alex Medina - Aroma Tizado
CK two - Electric Arc Train
CK two - Weekend Purchases320
Choenyi - Submucosal
Mirco Violi - Hojuelas Calientes
Frequenzkiller - -+-0 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Red Arrow

heres a 25 min drum n bass mix i did

excuse the fuck ups but i was pretty drunk and stoned when doing it, it was just me playing some tunes that i just bought (never played them before)

anyway despite the couple of little mistakes theres some nice stuff on there from the likes of d bridge, klute, calibre etc

pz

STREAM or DOWNLOAD MP3

http://www.virb.com/brenganja


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.3 "Best of Techment 08 Vol.1" (global podcast/djmix)*

** Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.3 "Best of Techment 08 Vol.1" (global podcast/djmix) Hazardous Radio L.A. **






Happy New Year to all! Merlyn Martin here from the Subdivisions global Podcast / Hazardous Radio Los Angeles. I am proud to present Subdivisions 2.3 (Best of Techment 08 Vol.1) a collection of some of the finest Techment tracks and remixes featuring a selection of outstanding music from some the scenes biggest and best artists, including Wehbba, Cave, Olivier Giacomotto, Marco G, Axel Karakasis, Misjah, Christian Fischer & DJ Murphy, Elton D, Carl Falk, Peppelino, Svetec, and more!

Subdivisions is currently downloaded globally in over 50 countries and features the best producers of techno music from around the globe.

Check out http://blog.myspace.com/merlyn_martin- for additional Subdivision episodes as well as Merlyn Martin San Diego Sessions containing old djmerlyn techno/trance mixes from the 90's Afterhours/Raves, San Diego Romperoom, and Los Angeles Insomnia days.

* To join the direct email list for Subdivisions email info@djmerlyn.com, or go to www.djmerlyn.com and fill out the form and submit.

* Drop link below in browser and than open itunes, Subdivision podcasts should then be available for immediate download.
Includes Enhanced Podcast Feature which allows artist/track title, and track skipping
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=255495784

* Itunes users and non users can view all Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below    http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=255495784
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

- Mixed with Traktor Scratch, on two (2) Technics SL1200M3D, Beringer DJX700 (mixer), Apple Powerbook G4

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

* Please right click link to download to your browser:

*DJ Mix (no vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions2.3_best_of_techment_djmix.mp3

*Podcast (radio show style)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions2.3_best_of_techment_podcast.mp3


*Track Listing:

Artist, Track, Label

Pette Vaydex vs Josh Love - Fucking Fresh Beats (Carl Falk Remix)
Vortechtral - Infected (Wehbba Remix)
Axel Karakasis - Echoes (Misjah Remix)
Alex Dias And Tiago S - Expresso
Vortechtral - The Funk (Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
Marco G - Nine Lives (Axel Karakasis Remix )
Alex Dias And Tiago S -  Expresso (Peppelino Remix) TMRD002
Axel Karakasis - Warm It Up (Christian Fischer & DJ Murphy Remix )
Marco G -  Eveready
Vortechtral - Round The Block (Elton D Remix)
Deeroy & Gabriel Miller - Sex Machine SveTec Remix
Vortechtral - The Funk (Cave Remix )*

Techment Records
http://www.techment.co.uk
http://www.myspace.com/techmentrecords

Enjoy,
Merlyn Martin

*************************************
Richard " Merlyn" Martin
DJ/Producer
Subdivisions (global podcast)
Hazardous Radio Los Angeles
www.djmerlyn.com
www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
**************************************
Subdivisions downloaded by 10,000 people in 50+ countries
monthly. Join the global techno movement!!


----------



## paranoia_

*Trance Mixes*

http://paranoiaCI.echoz.com


----------



## soundsystem00

Best mix on here

http://rapidshare.com/files/180606630/djmixfromjan_09_matt_djlumpviz.mp3.html

Drum and bass to its fullest..
Listen if you want to live.


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Harmony Mix-Digital Bill & DJ EDog*

The Harmony Mix- Digital Bill & DJ EDog- 320 Bit Rate
Click Here to Download
http://www.digitalbillmusic.com/the-harmony-mix-digital-bill-and-dj-edog320-bit-rate/
Tracklist
1. Morgan page - longest road
2. Kascade - 4am (Adam K & Soha remix)
3. Coldplay - speed of sound ( Steve Porter remix)
4. Ercola ft Daniella - every word
5. Headstrong ft Kristy hawkshaw - love calls
6. Fragma - Toga me (Deadmau5 remix)
7. Cassandra Fox - touch me (Mike koglin vs Jono Grant remix)
8. Mike Foyle - shipwrecked (Sean Tyas remix)
9. Marc Marberg w/ kyau & Albert - megashira (Stoneface & Terminal remix)
10. Mike koglin & Mark Pledger - all the way (Nick Larson remix)
11. Mark Pledger vs Super8 & Tab - worldwide
12. Deadmau5 & Kaskade Move for me (extended mix)
Add us to your myspace
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978--
Digital Bill
www.myspace.com/edogtrance
DJ EDog


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.4 (global podcast/djmix) Hazardous Radio L.A.*

** Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 2.4 (global podcast/djmix) Hazardous Radio L.A. **






Hello Global Citizens! Merlyn Martin here from the Subdivisions global Podcast / Hazardous Radio Los Angeles. I am proud to present Subdivisions 2.4 (Global Podcast/DJ Mix) a collection of some of the finest Progressive Techno beats from around the globe. This episode features tracks from artists including Sian, Shuma, Ahmet Sendi, Marco Woods, Ganez The Terrible, Tim Deluxe, Hauswerks, ueNN, Prude Polly, Edy C, Dennis Ciallela!

Subdivisions is currently downloaded globally in over 50 countries and features the best producers of techno music from around the globe.

Check out http://blog.myspace.com/merlyn_martin- for additional Subdivision episodes as well as Merlyn Martin San Diego Sessions containing old djmerlyn techno/trance mixes from the 90's Afterhours/Raves, San Diego Romperoom, and Los Angeles Insomnia days.

* To join the direct email list for Subdivisions email info@djmerlyn.com, or go to www.djmerlyn.com and fill out the form and submit.

* Drop link below in browser and than open itunes, Subdivision podcasts should then be available for immediate download.
Includes Enhanced Podcast Feature which allows artist/track title, and track skipping
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=255495784

* Itunes users and non users can view all Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below    http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=255495784
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

- Mixed with Traktor Scratch, on two (2) Technics SL1200M3D, Beringer DJX700 (mixer), Apple Powerbook G4

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

* Please right click link to download to your browser:

*Podcast (radio show style)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions2.4_podcast.mp3

*DJ Mix (no vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions2.4_djmix.mp3


*Track Listing:

Artist, Track, Label

Sian - Lemon Shark (Original Mix) - Aus Music
Shuma - Rise - (Original Mix) - Decoded Mini Records
Ahmet Sendil - Movement - (Original Mix) - Cyborgcrew Records
Marco Woods, Ganez The Terrible - Ethnology (Part 3) - Techno Artillery Records
Hatfield, Fusco - Take You Home (Original Mix) - Plastik Park
Simone Tavazzi - Stealth (Joseph Capriatil Remix) - Luxaflex Rec
Tim Deluxe - Jack it (Original Mix) - Skint Records
Hauswerks - Mundo Entero (Original Mix) - MN2S Recordings
ueNN - Touch My Soul (ueNN Remix) - Mikrolux
Forteba - Second (Original Mix) - Plastic City
Prude Polly - Double Dutchin' (Elton D & Snoo remix) - Adult/Relatives
Edy C. - After The All - Work Hard Play Hard Digital
Dennis Ciallela - Wicked Drummer (The Scene Kings Electribe mix) - Slanted Black Records*


Enjoy,
Merlyn Martin

*************************************
Richard " Merlyn" Martin
DJ/Producer
Subdivisions (global podcast)
Hazardous Radio Los Angeles
www.djmerlyn.com
www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
**************************************
Subdivisions downloaded by 10,000 people in 50+ 
countries monthly. Join the global techno movement!!


----------



## tribalDJ

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L06Y9QFN

Just did a little practice session with some new equipment, for anyone bored on a Sat Night. Track list wasn't preplanned, just listening to some new tracks and messing around. Happy feeling dance/house, with a few psychedlic mindfucks thrown in. Perfect for anyone rolling, give this a shot!

If you like it, let me know! Thanks!

Edit: Another one!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8K6L3XX5

This one is 33 min, more house with some dance at the end. Enjoy!


----------



## DJSethNichols

Seth Nichols - Elephant House 01

mixed live with no pre-planning or post-editing with all vinyl records.


Download Mix : DOWNLOAD
Tracklisting : TRACKLISTING


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 006 on ETN.fm (February 2009)*

Progressive House & Techno
For the Sound Lovers ...

*
DOWNLOAD Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_006.htm

Enjoy this new release !


----------



## trancetasy

*Sound of Spring 09 - top trance hits of 09*

Here's a mix i put together from top hits of trance tracks from 2009
I made this mix to welcome the spring of 2009 and hope summer of 2009 will be awesome once again (hint: new mix coming lol)
a 2007 intro track then a lot of uplifting tracks and follow by harder tracks
comments welcome :tup:

DJ HarmLess - Sounds of Spring 2009


		Code:
	

1) Emotional Horizons - Autumn (Jon O'Bir Remix ) 
2) Tritonal - Somnium (Original Mix)
3) Paul Miller pres. Contraption - Level 3
4) Above & Beyond - 7 Skies (Static Blue Remix) 
5) Jon O'Bir - Ways And Means (Paul van Dyk Remix)  
6) Static Blue & 7 Skies - Central Park (Original Club Mix)
7) Paul van Dyk feat. Ashley Tomberlin - Complicated (Tom Colontonio Remix)
8) Steve Allen - Wish I Was There (When You Left Me)
9) Earth Inc - Strong (Original Mix)
10) Andy E - Just For You (Jonas Hornblad Remix)
11) Artexx - Brazen Intellect (Original Mix)
12) Ben Gold - First Class Travel (Original Mix)
13) Tom Colontonio - Atlantic City


Listen 128kbps / 79:28 @ http://www.zshare.net/audio/5657590777b14a47/



		Code:
	

TITLE "Sound of Spring 09"
PERFORMER "DJ HarmLess"
FILE "DJ HarmLess - Sound of Spring 09.mp3" MP3
  TRACK 01 AUDIO
    TITLE "Autumn (Jon O'Bir Remix )"
    PERFORMER "Emotional Horizons"
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
  TRACK 02 AUDIO
    TITLE "Somnium (Original Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Tritonal"
    INDEX 01 05:36:01
  TRACK 03 AUDIO
    TITLE "Level 3"
    PERFORMER "Paul Miller pres. Contraption"
    INDEX 01 11:26:39
  TRACK 04 AUDIO
    TITLE "7 Skies (Static Blue Remix) "
    PERFORMER "Above & Beyond"
    INDEX 01 17:35:35
  TRACK 05 AUDIO
    TITLE "Ways And Means (Paul van Dyk Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Jon O'Bir"
    INDEX 01 24:17:37
  TRACK 06 AUDIO
    TITLE "Central Park (Original Club Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Static Blue & 7 Skies"
    INDEX 01 31:15:02
  TRACK 07 AUDIO
    TITLE "Complicated (Tom Colontonio Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Paul van Dyk feat. Ashley Tomberlin"
    INDEX 01 38:01:33
  TRACK 08 AUDIO
    TITLE "Wish I Was There (When You Left Me)"
    PERFORMER "Steve Allen"
    INDEX 01 43:22:90
  TRACK 09 AUDIO
    TITLE "Strong (Original Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Earth Inc"
    INDEX 01 48:55:25
  TRACK 10 AUDIO
    TITLE "Just For You (Jonas Hornblad Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Andy E"
    INDEX 01 55:46:50
  TRACK 11 AUDIO
    TITLE "Brazen Intellect (Original Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Artexx"
    INDEX 01 61:29:23
  TRACK 12 AUDIO
    TITLE "First Class Travel (Original Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Ben Gold"
    INDEX 01 66:04:82
  TRACK 13 AUDIO
    TITLE "Atlantic City"
    PERFORMER "Tom Colontonio"
    INDEX 01 72:26:44


----------



## stimutant

brainbugs 25-minute-madness part 7: querbeat   2.3.2009 

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=D1C6FF3911 

 1. mochipet feat. ellen allien - robot girl 
 2. quirk - tribodelic 
 3. skream - sublemonal 
 4. zion train - elephant 
 5. der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter mix) 
 6. younger brother - all i want 
 7. digital mystikz - thief in da night


----------



## toa$t

Banging breaks mix from The Chelsea Room:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J3B35LU2

Eightball - Stiletto (Myagi rmx)
Groovediggerz promo
Shiloh promo
Flore - Funky West
Breakneck vs. DJ Moon - Nasty Groove
Virtualmismo - Mismoplastico (Lee Coombs rmx)
Krafty Kuts - Bass Phenomenon
General Midi - Under Constructo
Soul of Man - Sukdat (Rogue Element rmx)
Phil Barry - Make a Move
Myagi - Dirty Girls
Beastie Boys bootleg
Rogue Element - Rogue Rock
Claude von Stroke - Who's Afraid of Detroit (Stanton Warriors rmx)
MOABB - 2006


----------



## stimutant

downloading!


----------



## toa$t

sorry about the iffy quality. i have no idea how it was recorded.


----------



## stimutant

mr. toast, this mix is a killer.
thanx for sharing!


----------



## stimutant

btw, that shiloh promo is the b-side of this record:
http://www.discogs.com/Abakus-Indu/release/250971
great one, got it too...


----------



## toa$t

so that's what the big A in permanent marker on the label is. good to know. that's one of the few breaks records that has never left my bag.


----------



## Lexstein

*My latest mix, "Metaform Blue" (March 2009).*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JW8R202H

Tracklist:
1.Intrusion – Montego Bay [Echospace]
2.DJ Lab & Trentemoller – Rauta (Boys Remix) [Echocord]
3.Loco Dice – Black Truffles In The Snow [Desolat]
4.Allan Banford – Cosmonaute [Allan Banford NB]
5.Rodux – Elektrolife [Thougtless Music]
6.Cubenx – Inside Wissant [Meerestief]
7.Necto Nobelee – Head Heart Hand [Presences Recordings]
8.Akufen – Skidoos [Force Inc. Music Works]
9.Microesfera – Dead Mirror [Seta Label]
10.Andre Kraml – Unreachable Girl feat. Heiko Voss [Firm]
11.Rone – Elle Et Son Ile [Meerestief]
12.PRT Stacho – Intuition (ReConstruction Mix) [NewBorn Records]
13.Nico Purman – Springz [Curle Recordings]
14.Baldo – My Rerum Natura [Carica Limited]
15.Dr. Motte & Gabriel Le Mar – P.M.T. (Orginal Mix) [FAX + 49-69/450464]
16.Drunkat – Av Verde (Glimpse Remix) [Flumo Recordings]
17.Modeselektor – 2000007 (Paul Kalkbrenner’s Tap Some Bong Remix) [Bpitch Control]
18.Jplex – Shyva Raises Up (Traumer Remix) [Infinimal Recordings]
19.Nhar – Lotus (Kolombo Remix) [Time Has Changed Records]
20.SIS – Nesrib [Cicille]
21.Glide – Trapeze (Kotoswitch Mix) [Pangea Recordings]
22.Cristian Paduraru – Renewal Chance (Sanchase Remix) [Semantica Recordings]
23.Daniela Stickroth & Walter Ercolino – The Lonliness Of The Long Distance Runner [Meerestief]
24.Bebz – All Night Long [Al Dente Records] / Minilogue – Old Water [Cocoon Recordings]


----------



## Digitalbil

*The Dilated Sessions Mix vol 2-Digital Bill & Nickolas-X(Trance mix 320 bit rate)*

Dilated Sessions Mix Volume 2-Digital Bill & Nickolas-X
Released 02/09
Click here to download www.digitalbillmusic.com
Tracklist
1. Typical-(remixed by Randy Boyer)
2. Crossover-Oryon
3. Renegades-Tyler Michaud(Original Mix)
4. Buzzed Up-Project FNP(J.O.C. remix)
5. Anny feat Black feel White-Glockenspiel(Marcus Schossow remix)
6. Apple-Sander Van Dorn(Marcus Shossow remix)
7. Musical Madness-Marcel Woods(Take Two Mix)
8. Cico Knows Best-Re-Ward(Dave Schiemann remix)
9. Showoff-Will Atkinson(Nick Callaghan Remix)
10. Shade-Marcus Shossow(Dave Schiemann Remix)
11. Paint The Blue-Sonic Element(Store N Forward Remix)
12. Ways and Means-Jon O’bir(Tyler Michaud Remix)
13. Chapter One-Polymental(Mark Sherry & Outburst Remix)b
Add us to your myspace
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978
www.myspace.com/DJnicknitro97
If you want to hand out cds for us at the next event you are going to then send me an email and I will mail you out a box of cds. Digitalbil@gmail.com


----------



## thujone

Nyxie said:


>



i bumped this like 40 times between last night and tonight!  awesome shit %)


----------



## stimutant

on the d/l.
tracklist would be nice...


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

I'm new to the site and thought I would post some of my music. I apologize ahead of time if this isn't the correct place to post up my own tracks. Anyway, feedback is always appreciated. I'll take whatever comments and suggestions I can get. As far as my equipment that I use, I have 2 Technics 1210M5G's and a Rane TTM57SL mixer. All my scratch sessions are done 100% with vinyl record, and most of my remixes are, but sometimes I have to use Serato if I don't have the records I need. Also, I pride myself in using all kinds of music and not just hip-hop. I'll mix up anything, rock, rap, raggae, dub, metal, classic rock, and earth sounds too. Only thing I don't really mess with is Techno/House/Trance. I also do slowed (screwed) and chopped mixes if any of you are familiar with that style.

*Practice Scratch Session (2-13-09)*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/562470855633d0b4/

*Practice Scratch Session (01-21-09)*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/555776112fb22696/

*Return To Street Dreams*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494487784cfee3/

*Brass Eye In The Sky*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494622906c0e4a/

*Chamillionaire Ft Ludacris - Creepin (Remix) [Slowed & Chopped]*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/551728940644f7dc/

*Ch-Check Johnny Yuma*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494768a0850097/

*Sippin Syrup Remix*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564949797987733b/

*Hip Hop Is Broken*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564952113bdcd405/

*Awwnaw, We Readymade*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56495355770b701f/

*The History Of Scarface*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564954698c1aa6f4/


----------



## stimutant

*lots of my mixes now available as direct downloads *

http://brainbug.kilu.de/

i`m still uploading mixes and evrything new i do will be uploaded there, so stay tuned!

best greetings from the bug


----------



## samoroasty

http://www.transelastica.com/audio/mix/nico_guevara_-_cafe_mandala.mp3

This is my latest mix, it's 125bpm tech-house... starts pretty chilled but quickly grows into a dancefloor blasting mix. I would LOVE to hear comments and feedback from this community. 

Here's the tracklisting:

00:00,00 - upwellings - trainscommin
04:02,00 - minilogue - doiicie a
10:02,88 - someone else - goofball (jamie morris rmx)
14:08,60 - patrick stefano - we are bugs
21:48,46 - fluctuance - routed 
24:37,56 - michael ho - they call me bastard
29:33,70 - shin nishimura - ying yang
33:54,46 - husley and gunz - wet yourself (inxec rmx)
39:15,12 - swat squad & sentinel - combustible
44:20,40 - olivier giacomotto - guacamoli (original mix)
49:58,31 - piemont - black smoker (original mix)
55:20,80 - d-unity - shake it
1:00:12,58 - dubfire - emissions
1:05:50,53 - blatta & inesha - blow up (feat. ask hijack rmx)
1:10:48,08 - slad & paolo driver - basant bahar (a-side)


----------



## minicoop78

soundsystem00 said:


> Best mix on here
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/180606630/djmixfromjan_09_matt_djlumpviz.mp3.html
> 
> Drum and bass to its fullest..
> Listen if you want to live.



i want to live but the file is no longer avail.  can you repost


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 007 (March 2009)*

Melodic Progressive House & Tech House

*
Free DOWNLOAD:*
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_007.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## djmicromix

*Techno MacroMix: 2 Hours 100 Tracks (DJ MicroMix)*

Here is my new techno macromix, weighing in at exactly 2 hours and 100 tracks.

It starts out with minimal techno, then moves on to straight up banging techno for the bulk of the mix, then climaxes with some hard techno, and cools down at the end with some dub and deep techno.  There's also a little acid techno and tech house thrown in for flavor.  The vast majority of the tracks were released within the past 6 months.

The 320 kbps file (274 MB) is available here (stream or download):

http://www.zshare.net/audio/579070945ed9f07b/

The 192 kbps file (164 MB) is available here (stream or download):

http://www.zshare.net/audio/57906393b577e3bf/

For what it's worth, my DJ name refers both to my mixing style (mixing only small portions of tracks, often edited down before mixing) and to the fact that I like to do short video mixes with techno and visuals (http://www.youtube.com/djmicromix).  I'm a pure DJ hobbyist, not a professional.  I started spinning about 10 years ago, then gave up vinyl for digital last year.

The tracklist is below.  All tracks available at beatport.com.  Buy the tracks you like and support the artists.

If you download my mix, please respond to this post and let me know if you like it.  And please forward the link to anyone who you think would like it.

1. Frank - Max Cooper (0:00)
2. Hobo - Failsafe (2:00)
3. Misc. - Wild Ponies (3:07)
4. Alex Young - Uno (4:22)
5. Wippenberg - Drumster (5:37)
6. Philip Bader - Hello Tokyo (6:52)
7. Maetrik - Socom (8:17)
8. Kill Minimal - Desenlance (9:54)
9. Danny Fido, Affkt - Points (11:09)
10. Elia - Cats (Kanio's Novakane Mix) (12:24)
11. Michel Manzano, Dezerate - Kiss Me Love (Kenneth Thomas Black Remix) (13:54)
12. Mark Broom - Get Serious (Edit Select & Gary Black Remix) (15:09)
13. Marek Bois - Wooling 99 A (16:24)
14. Martin Solveig - One 2.3 Four (Popof Remix) (17:32)
15. Daniele Papini - Church of Nonsense (19:02)
16. Chris Liebing - Tubular Chord (20:32)
17. Mihalis Safras - Cards (21:40)
18. Atix - Socy (22:24)
19. Camea - Happy Ending (23:39)
20. Dusty Kid - Train No. 1 (24:39)
21. Sisko Electrofanatik - No Control (25:54)
22. Daniel Half - Man's Rajah (Joseph Maesano Remix) (26:55)
23. Slam - Ghost Song (Joris Voorn Remix) (28:00)
24. Umek - 2nd to None (29:30)
25. Audiovek - Realidades Distintas (31:00)
26. Rick Pier O'Neil - Eternal Life (Rpo Part 2) (32:30)
27. Kalon - Man Is The Superior Animal (33:45)
28. Guy J - Mikro (Club Mix) (35:00)
29. Nikoo - Decrease (36:15)
30. Pledo Cult - Trip Airlines (37:22)
31. Plastikman - Spastik (Dubfire Rework) (38:51)
32. Remute - Joking About Death (40:21)
33. Oliver Huntemann, Dubfire - Dios (41:35)
34. Melt - Centrum (43:04)
35. Anton Pieete - Players (44:19)
36. Soulrack - Back to Old Skool (JPLS Remix) (45:48)
37. Da Drums - Counting Down (47:03)
38. Speedy J - EDLX Tool (Chris Liebing Edit) (47:54)
39. Mekanica - Robotico (49:27)
40. Ben Klock - Subzero (50:12)
41. Function - Burn (51:27)
42. Andreas Henneberg - Federschwarz (52:41)
43. Josh Wink - Hypnoslave (53:40)
44. Skyscraeper- Pressure (54:55)
45. Rick Pier O'Neil - It's Time (56:24)
46. Samuel L Session - Smokestack (Sls Remix 1) (57:37)
47. Marco Bailey, Tom Hades - Jail Signal (58:36)
48. Brian Sanhaji - Cortosis (Chris Liebing Remix) (59:50)
49. Stefanowitz - Laterr (1:00:49)
50. Luca Cominato - Beat to Beat (1:01:49)
51. Marc Houle - Bay of Figs (1:03:07)
52. Josh Wink - Counter Clock 319 (Chris Liebing Reorg) (1:04:21)
53. Maetrik - They Love Terror (1:05:50)
54. Andre Winter - Trauma (1:06:49)
55. BCR Boys - Soundshield (1:08:03)
56. Lee Nova - The Bulge (1:09:02)
57. Speedy J & Chris Liebing - Maggie (1:10:02)
58. Maetrik - Choose Your System (Adam Beyer Remix) (1:11:35)
59. Bjoern Scheurmann - Muscimol (Joachim Spieth Remix) (1:12:49)
60. Remute - Mass Hypnosis (1:13:47)
61. Ken Groeneveld - Wake Turbulence (1:14:45)
62. A. Paul - Math (1:15:42)
63. Slam - Hot Knives (1:16:53)
64. A. Paul - Offline (1:18:25)
65. Baffa - Uncle (1:19:22)
66. Syncbox - Acidstock (Live Mix) (1:20:18)
67. Kevin Call a.k.a. DJ Nojz - Ping Pong (1:21:29)
68. Shudder Sounds - Ill Tempered (1:22:25)
69. L.K. - Phonetic (1:23:08)
70. Spiros Kaloumenos - White Noiz (A. Paul Remix) (1:24:18)
71. The Advent & Industrialyzer - Sumer Brise (1:25:00)
72. V1NZ - Strange Occurrences (1:26:11)
73. A. Paul - Mondo (1:27:15)
74. Shudder Sounds - Hold For Five (Version:02) (1:28:25)
75. A. Paul - Akuaba (1:29:36)
76. Virgil Enzinger - Monochrome (1:31:00)
77. Atesh K - Idea Of A Higher State (1:31:57)
78. Maetrik - They Love Terror (1:32:54)
79. DJ Sodeyama - Cosmospace (1:34:06)
80. EQD - A (1:35:19)
81. Gregor Tresher - A Thousand Nights (Dubfire Quiet Storm Remix) (1:36:17)
82. Matt Nordstrom - Lucky Drawls (1:37:17)
83. Marc Houle - Selection (1:38:45)
84. Dusty Kid - Lynchesque (1:39:57)
85. Mike Dehnert - Unsichtbar (1:40:57)
86. Pan-Pot - P.O. Box (1:41:55)
87. Hardcell - Strob (1:43:10)
88. Nattvaktaren - Chad (1:44:08)
89. Roman Lindau - Simplicity (1:45:08)
90. Hobo - Midnight (1:46:17)
91. Montenegro - Aquarium (M.I.N.I.M. Remix) (1:47:47)
92. Marc Cotterell - Tiz (Dub Mix) (1:49:02)
93. El Farouki - Maudakadione (1:50:02)
94. Robag Wruhme - Worktabular (Luciano Remix) (1:51:16)
95. Andrew KK - High Drop (1:52:47)
96. Ryan Brogan - Doubledutch (1:53:53)
97. Jefferson Velazquez - The Gate (1:55:07)
98. Jason Fine - Isle (1:56:38)
99. Modeselektor - The Black Block (Marcel Dettmann Redef) (1:57:37)
100. Destamok Phelps - Outism (1:58:53)


----------



## Rogue Robot

This isn't my latest mix, but it's probably one of my favorites that I've done, especially live.

Live @ Therapy Nightclub - 20 September 2008

I haven't gotten around to making a tracklisting (and probably never will  ), but it's a lot of older style tech-house (Joris Voorn, UK Gold, Damon Wild, etc.) and some Detroit electro.


----------



## christyxxx

*The ART OF RAZOR SLICE EDITZ # 1*

BRINGING BACK THE MASTERMIX VOLUME 12: STUPID DEF REMIXES # 4 contains:
1. 80z Old School STUPID DEF EDITZ # 4

HARDCORE HIP HOP RAZOR SLICED UP FUNKY EDITZ TRACK LISTING PART ONE:

THE LINK:
http://BRINGINGBACKTHEMASTERMIX12.notlong.com
1. Im Bad: LL COOL J*
2. Peter Piper: RUN DMC*
3. Brass Monkey: BEASTIE BOYS*
4. It's Yours: T LA ROCK*
5. Genius Rap: MIXMASTER SPADE*
6. Marly Marl Scratch: MC SHAN*
7. Plug Tunin: DE LA SOUL*
8. Like this: MIXMASTER GEE*
9. You Know How To Reach Us: KINGS OF PRESSURE*
10. Fresh Is The Word: MANTRONIX*
11. Hokie Pokie: GIGOLO TONY*
12. Cold Gettin Dumb: JUST ICE*
13. Go See the Doctor: KOOL MOE DEE*
14 Feelin James: FRESH GORDON*
15. Boys N the Hood: EAZY E*
16. 6 in the Morning: ICE T*
17. Top Billin: AUDIO TWO*
18. Rappin Duke: RAPPIN DUKE*
19. Headlines: MIDNIGHT STAR*
20. Lost in Emotion: LISA LISA*
21. Good Times: CHIC*
22. Pee Wee Herman: JOSKIE LOVE*
23. Ya Dont Quit: ICE T*
24. I Cant Wait: NU SHOOZ*
25. Gold: GRANDMASTER FLASH*
26. It's the Beat: HOLLIS CREW*
27. Miami: STEVEN J GREY*
28. Now Dance: BYRON DAVIS*
29. Cabbage Patch: WORLD CLASS WRECKING CREW*
30. Howie's Teed Off: THE REAL ROXANNE FEAT HITMAN HOWIE
TEE* 31. Jam On It: NEWCLEUS*
32. Surgery: WORLD CLASS WRECKING CREW*
33. X- Men: X MEN*
34. Cold Stupid: NEW CHOICE*
35. Manipulator: MIXMASTER GEE*
36. Planet Of Bass: MAGGOTRON*
37. Throw The P: ANQUETTE*
38. Baby Lets Go Go: THE REAL ROXANNE*
*= STUPID FRESH EDITCRAZY REMIX


HARDCORE HIP HOP RAZOR SLICED UP FUNKY EDITZ TRACK LISTING PART TWO:

1. Do It To The Crowd: TWIN HYPE*
2. Set It Off: STRAFE*
3. Hip Hop Be Bop: MAN PARRISH*
4. Planet Rock: AFRICA BAMBATTA and the SOULSONIC FORCE*
5. When I Hear Music: DEBBIE DEB*
6. Friends: WHODINI*
7. 8Ball Rollin: EAZY E*
8. Knock Em Out Sugar Ray: MC SUGAR RAY & STRANGER D*
9. Cinderfella: DANA DANE*
10. Bass: KING TEE*
11. Funky: ULTRAMAGNETIC MC's*
12. I Got An Attitude: ANTONETTE*
13. 10% DIS: MC LYTE*
14. Paid In Full: ERIC B and RAKIM (Cold Cut remix)*
15. The Show: Slick Rick nad DOUG E FRESH*
16. Square Dance Rap: SIR MIXALOT*
17. Walk This Way: RUN DMC FEAT AEROSMITH*
18. Damn Thing: WHISTLE*
19. Play The Music With Your Mouth: BIZ MARKIE*
20. Man Eater: HALL AND OATS*
21. My Melody: ERIC B and RAKIM*
22. Clear: CYBOTRON*
23. Don't Stop The Rock: FREESTYLE*
24. Smurf Rock: GIGOLO TONY*
25. Fat Boys Are Back: FAT BOYS*
26. Criminal Minded: BOOGIE DOWN PRODUCTIONS*
27. Have A Nice Day: ROXANNE SHANTE*
28. Buggin' WHISTLE*
28. All The Way To Heaven: DOUG E FRESH*
29. Wild Thing: TONE LOC*
30. Do You Know What Time It Is?: KOOL MOE DEE*
31. The Magnificent: JAZZY JEFF and the FRESH PRINCE*
32. Tour De France: KRAFTWERK*
33. Free World : JESSE JOHNSON*
34. Walk Like A Man: MARY JANE GIRLS*
35. They're Playing Our Song: TRINERE*
36. Give The DJ A Break: DYNAMIX 2*
37. This Beat Kicks: T LA ROCK*

*= STUPID FRESH EDITCRAZY REMIX

HARDCORE HIP HOP RAZOR SLICED UP FUNKY EDITZ TRACKLISTING PART THREE:

1. Rebel Without a Pause: PUBLIC ENEMY*
2. Beats To The Rhyme: RUN DMC*
3. It Takes Two: ROB BASE & DJ EZ ROCK*
4. Wonder If I Take You Home: LISA LISA*
5. House Quake: PRINCE*
6. Five Minutes Of Funk: WHODINI*
7. Colors: ICE T*
8. Mr Big Stuff: HEAVY D*
9. Mr Big Stuff: THE STAPLES SISTERS*
10. The Show: DOUG E FRESH and SLICK RICK*
11. Rock The Bells: LL COOL J*
12. Dope Man: NWA*
13. Roxanne Roxanne: UTFO*
14. Roxanne's Revenge: ROXANNE SHANTE*
15. Sucker MC's: RUN DMC*
16. Going Back To Cali: LL COOL J*
17. Get Down: SPEEDY G and DJ TIZ*
18. Eazy Duz It: EAZY E*
19. Def Fresh Crew: BIZ MARKIE and ROXANNE SHANTE*
20. King Of Rock: RUN DMC*
21. Public Enemy # 1: PUBLIC ENEMY*
22. Lets Go All The Way: SLY FOX*
23. Posse On Broadway: SIR MIXALOT*
24. Scratch Monopoly: T LA ROCK*
25. Pac Jam: JONZUN CREW*
26. Egypt Egypt: EGYPTIAN LOVER*
27. Cosmic Car: CYBOTRON*
28. Shake it ( Do The 61st): ANQUETTE*
29. Supercuts: RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY
30. Go On Girl: ROXANNE SHANTE*
31. Push It: SALT and PEPA*
32. Al Naafiysh: HASHIM*
33. No One Knows(Where She Goes): WILD MARY*
*= STUPID FRESH EDITCRAZY REMIX


----------



## chrisone

*ChrisOne - Hard- & Acid-Trance Classix 1992-1998 !!!*

Hi 2 all

here are my new oldschool trance-mixes recorded few weeks ago.. only enlightening, dark & deep tunes in these 2 mixes, pure underground!  so I hope there is something for everybody in there and would love to hear some feedback!! RaveOn


"A Dream Odyssee"

http://rapidshare.com/files/213355090/A_Dream_Odyssee.mp3


Tracklist:

01. Pan & Trex – Iceman On The Beach (Remix)
02. Joe T. Vanelli ft. Csilla – Playing With The Voice In Germany
03. Energy 52 – Café Del Mar (DJ Kid Paul Mix)
04. Icon – Desire (Icarus Mix)
05. Progressive Attac – Hypnoticharmony Part II
06. C.M. – Dream Universe (DJ Taucher Remix)
07. Explizit – A Chorus Line
08. Jam & Spoon – Odyssey To Anyoona
09. Age Of Love – Age Of Love (Watch Out For Stella Club Mix)
10. Three Drives On A Vinyl – Greece 2000
11. Underworld – Born Slippy (Nuxx Mix)
12. Quench – Dreams (Crunched Up Mix)
13. Cherrymoon Trax – The House Of House
14. Sunbeam – Cathedral
15. PH 1 – Sizzling Love
16. Kamasutra – Waterfront
17. De Tune – Acid Dream
18. Aurora Borealis – The Milky Way

Runtime: 01:29:14
Quality: 256 kbps


&


"Aural Hallucinations"

http://rapidshare.com/files/205093090/AuralHallucinations.mp3


Tracklist:

01. Eternal Basement – Taking Place In You
02. Virtual Symmetry – Information
03. Eric Sneo – Forces Of Nature (Lords Of Octagon Remix)
04. Resistance D – Day Of Rebirth
05. Earth Nation – Green Sky Is Red
06. Encephaloïd Disturbance – Magnetic Neurosis
07. Moby – Morning Dove
08. Sven Vath – From The Omen
09. Sonic Infusion – Magnifica
10. Pulsation – Transpulsation
11. Earth Nation – Alienated (Peace Mix)
12. Renegade Legion – The Weeping Waste
13. Odyssee Of Noises – Firedance (The Sunrise)
14. Cygnus X – Turn Around
15. Resistance D – Human

Runtime: 01:25:06
Quality: 320 kbps


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 008 (April 2009)*

Progressive House & Techno for the Sound Lovers
Only Serious beats, Fat Sound !!

*
Free DOWNLOAD:*
http://www.crazik.com/download_mix_crazik_resound_008.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## dj medieval

*DJ Medieval - Alchemy Sessions 009 on DI.FM Radio*

Two hours of progressive from my show Alchemy Sessions on DI.FM!






http://www.djmedieval.com/

http://www.djmedieval.com/2009/04/28/alchemy-sessions-009-on-difm/

1. Arnej - Dust In The Wind (Intro Mix) 00:00
2. Snowball Project - Ambivalence (Evren Furtuna Remix) 02:33
3. Freedolph - Reverbeo Vibrato 07:54
4. Lights Are Low - Dumb Dan Remix 12:32
5. Abel Ramos & Mark Simmons - Cava (Abel Ramos Amsterdam With Love Mix) 18:24
6. Sultan & Ned Shepard - Block Party (Pierre J Remix) 24:01
7. Drop Out Orchestra - Macaque (I Should Have Left You) 29:22
8. Fedde Le Grande - Get This Feeling (Phillip O Remix) 34:59
9. Ben Watt - Guinea Pig (M.A.N.D.Y. & Smallboy Remix) 39:50
10. Faithless - Music Matters ft. Cass Fox (Mark Knight Dub) 45:42
11. Kostas Skretas - Tears on the Leaf (Claes Rosen Remix) 49:17
12. Montero - Cause and Effect (Effect Mix) 54:25
13. John Dahlback - Bellybutton 61:18
14. DJ Chus vs. Niki B & Christian E.F.F.E. - Hossa (Chris Soul Remix) 63
15. Max Graham - Automatic Weapon 67:25
16. Fine Taste - More Grey Than Blue 72:48
17. Belocca, Soneec, Chris Lauer & Canard - Raspberry Mouth 79:41
18. Fine Taste - Midnight Clash 85:32
19. Federico Epis - Silver Chordz 91:40
20. Filter Cutz - Recorded Prysma 97:19
21. Anton Sever - Massive Impact 101:55
22. David Forbes meets William Daniel - The Act of Fear (Sebrof & Lainad Remix) 106:30
23. Komytea - Professional Killers (Jeroma Isma-ae & Daniel Portman Remix) 111:55


----------



## SeRo

*Cam Rave - Proper*

Hey! Here's a set of funky house tunes from around 1998-2000. I made this mix for a friend of mine I used to party with in those days and I liked how it came out so I'm sharing it with you. 

Feed back is always appreciated. 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/569626373a14a935/

Gym Tonic - Bob Sinclar
Bad Enough - CZR ft. Darryl Pandy (Undagrounddiscofunk Remix)
Galaxy 4000 - Hatiras
Horny Hustle - The Twisted Pair! (Joeski & Dano Original Mix)
U Can't Hide From Your Bud - DJ Sneak
Professional Widow - Tori Amos (Armand Van Helden Mix)
Superstar - Novy vs. Eniac
Fly Life - Basement Jaxx
Tub - Grant Phabao
Overdrive - DJ Sandy vs. Housetrap (Steve Lawler Mix)
Get Up (It Doesn't Matter) - Antoine Claraman presents D-Plac (Sound Clash Re-edit)
U Don't Know Me - Armand Van Helden
Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust


----------



## SeRo

Hey tribalDJ, that 33 min mix was a lot of fun. Cheers!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

*[Hardstyle/Commercial Trance] My Official Classic Rave Mix - Tha Hardshit 2009*

*DJ. SONNYV.* _PRESENTS_* :* 






*Tha* *Hardshit* *2009*

Just finished this mix a few minutes ago. Threw it together right quick, mainly for my dudes here at Bluelight.ru  I figured before I uploaded it to my website (Myspace Music Page) I would let the BL Community get the premier 

This mix features a lot of my own mash-ups, and personal remixes of various Electronic Dance Music tracks. Specific genres include; *Hardstyle, Commercial Trance, and Hands Up!* Figured it would suit the BL Community, because of all the various substances taken on this forum. I feel like anyone into Hard Electronic Dance Music will really appreciate this mix the most! 

*So, I separated it into two sections:*

*Part One* is the _*Commercial Trance/Hands Up!*_ section. If you like rolling or are into upbeat melodies, hard bass and high BPM, you should enjoy this style definitely; even if you never heard of it!



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Gray"][B]Duration:[/B] 34:34
[B]Bit Rate:[/B] 192kbps
[B]Size:[/B] 47.4 MB
[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/27694255/file.html




		Code:
	

[B][I]Mirror[/I]:[/B] http://www.zshare.net/audio/599974040601fcba/


*Tracklist:*

*(01)* Age Pee*>>*When The Rain Begins To Fall 
*(02)* RainDropz!*>>*Feel Alright 
*(03)* C-Bool*>>*House Baby (Verano Remix)
*(04)* Styleshakerz*>>*Breaking My Heart (Starsplash Mix) 	
*(05)* Disco Babes*>>*Knock on Wood
*(06)* East Rockerz*>>*Sound of My Dreamz 
______________________________________________
Most of the tracks are editied and modified versions made by me
which you won't find anywhere else! :D


*Part Two* is the _*Hardstyle*_ section. So, If you're a raver or just like to *club hard*, than this mix was made for you! You already know who you are, so not much explanation needs to go here, it's self-explanitory. Mutha-fuckin Hardstyle!



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Gray"][B]Duration:[/B] 27:56
[B]Bit Rate:[/B] 192kbps
[B]Size:[/B] 38.3 MB
[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

http://www11.zippyshare.com/v/42497359/file.html




		Code:
	

[B][I]Mirror[/I]:[/B] http://www.zshare.net/audio/599976272bb57ee8/


*Tracklist:*

*(01)* Teequee*>>*Sunrise 
*(02)* Dj Zany*>>*Skigh High   
*(03)* Dutchmaster*>>*Take Some
*(04)* Asskickerz*>>*Spaceman 	
*(05)* Dj Evolution*>>*On The Floor
*(06)* Dj Caffeine*>>*Fuck On Cocaine (Face Down Ass Up Mix)  
______________________________________________
Most of the tracks are editied and modified versions made by me,
which you won't find anywhere else! :D


*Please* *reply* back, looking for some feedback.

_*Enjoy!*_

Also, check out my page: www.myspace.com/djsonnyv for all my other tracks. 






*[Side Note:]* _This mix was made spontaneously (in a few hours), so it may not be as perfect in comparison to some of the other mixes/sets/tracks featured on my Myspace Music Page, but then again, nothings perfect. Needless to say, I still feel it came out pretty sweet, tracklist alone speaks for itself!  _


----------



## Noodle

Hey guys.

part 1 - http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/27694255/file.html

part 2 - http://www11.zippyshare.com/v/42497359/file.html


----------



## Noodle

"Ecstacy is whut I need."


----------



## xentric87

Just mixed an hour long set of D&B not too long ago.

Darko - Transonic
http://www.sendspace.com/file/6o2ima


----------



## stimutant

downloading!


----------



## dj-Vox

*dj-Vox Lone Star Promo June 2009*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/w9ds1e

dj-Vox
Lone Star Promo June 2009
1. Matthew Gatron feat. Baldwin Blaq - Colourfull (Lucas Keizer Dub) [Junky Trunk]
2. Kerri Chandler - Track 1 Revisited (Reel to Reel Mix) [Max Trax]
3. Fred Everything & Olivier Desmet - Think About It [Amenti]
4. Terry Lee Brown Junior - Soul Digits (Harold Heath Remix) [Plastic City]
5. Brett Johnson & Dave Barker - Stucco Homes (Chuck Daniels) [Classic]
6. Visti & Meyland - Yes Maam All Night Long (Trentmoller) [Eskimo]
7. Dav - Set Me Up [Evasive]
8. Manuel Sahagun - Anxious [Candy Music]
9. Little Man Big - Wait A Minute [Guess Who]
10.Inland Knights - Sound System (Easily Influenced) [Funkfield]
11.Gramophonedzie - Why Don't You [Guesthouse]
12.Weekend Players - I Just Can''t Hold Back (Audio Jacker Dub) [Tasty]
13.Tom Drummond - X Rated (Sonny Fodera Plays The Bass Mix) [Shak Digital]
14.Kinky Movement - Freak Trip [Amenti]
15.Quell - Freaky Like Jojo (Giom) [Phobic]
16.Chemars - I Got Mugged [Dustpan]
17.Rambone Sold - Hey Mr BJ [Guess Who]
18.New Mondo - I Want Cha (Haldo Deep Mix) [Transport]
19.Vernon & Dacosta feat. Ingrid Hakanson - A Part of Mine (Raoul Belmans) [Aroma]
20.Kinky Movement - Two Minute Warning [Replay]


----------



## DJPaRaLLaX

*THUMP 6:  The Bottom Dweller - DJ PARALLAX - BASSLINE / SPEED GARAGE / BREAKS*





-------------------------------------

Initial Release - May 30th, 2009

*"THUMP SIX: The Bottom Dweller" Mixed & Blended By DJ PARALLAX*

After recently being voted "#1 Speed Garage DJ in the World*" and the amazing worldwide response from the first five THUMP mixes, DJ PARALLAX makes his long awaited return with another stormer!  "THUMP 6:  The Bottom Dweller" is a crunchier blend of Bassline, 4x4 Garage, Breaks, & Speed Garage that will take you on a journey through low frequencies and bottom dwelling madness.

*(source http://thedjlist.com | may 2008 - august 2008; currently ranked "#1 Speed Garage DJ in North America")


*D O W N L O A D *

http://www.djparallax.com/THUMP-6--The-Bottom-Dweller-Mixed+Blended-By-DJ-PARALLAX__192kbps.mp3  (HIGH QUALITY MP3 / 192 kbps)

http://www.djparallax.com/THUMP-6--The-Bottom-Dweller-Mixed+Blended-By-DJ-PARALLAX__320kbps.mp3  (SUPER HIGH QUALITY MP3 / 320 kbps)


To save -
PC/Linux: Right-Click the link and select "Save Link as..." or "Save Target As..."
MAC Users: Control-Click and select "Save Link As..."


*T R A C K L I S T*

1.) Intro - Turn It Up
2.) DJ Defkline & Red Polo - Gypsy Boots
3.) DJ Q featuring MC Bonez - You Wot (Wideboys Bassline Remix)
4.) The Count & Sinden - Hardcore Girls (Project Bassline Remix)
5.) Tremorefire Dubz - Crank Dat
6.) Bob Sinclair presents What I Want (Wideboys Bassline Remix)
7.) Kid Cudi - Day N Nite (Agent X Remix)
8.) Unlawful DJs - Chopped Up Charlie
9.) Chunky B - I'm Alive
10.) DJ Jordz - Lovin' It
11.) Gemini - Ain't Nobody (Francois & Bentons Bassline Mix)
12.) Richard Dolby - Together (Original Mix)
13.) Bass Dominators - Shout
14.) Booda - Soul Power
15.) Urban Impulz - Move Your Star 69 (Overdriven Bassline Mix)
16.) Monster Mashers - Lonely People





For more information on DJ PARALLAX check out the following links:::::

http://www.djparallax.com/
http://www.myspace.com/djparallax
http://www.facebook.com/people/DJ-PARALLAX/700510992
http://www.thedjlist.com/djs/PARALLAX/
http://www.reloadedrecords.com/
http://www.soulchampion.com/
http://www.columnsofknowledge.com/
http://www.tightcrew.net/
http://www.gspentertainment.com/
http://www.parallaxsoundz.com/
http://www.myspace.com/unitedstatesofbassline


Booking Requests ->  bookings@djparallax.com | (617) 717 4348


----------



## StarOceanHouse

dj-Vox said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/w9ds1e
> 
> dj-Vox
> Lone Star Promo June 2009
> 1. Matthew Gatron feat. Baldwin Blaq - Colourfull (Lucas Keizer Dub) [Junky Trunk]
> 2. Kerri Chandler - Track 1 Revisited (Reel to Reel Mix) [Max Trax]
> 3. Fred Everything & Olivier Desmet - Think About It [Amenti]
> 4. Terry Lee Brown Junior - Soul Digits (Harold Heath Remix) [Plastic City]
> 5. Brett Johnson & Dave Barker - Stucco Homes (Chuck Daniels) [Classic]
> 6. Visti & Meyland - Yes Maam All Night Long (Trentmoller) [Eskimo]
> 7. Dav - Set Me Up [Evasive]
> 8. Manuel Sahagun - Anxious [Candy Music]
> 9. Little Man Big - Wait A Minute [Guess Who]
> 10.Inland Knights - Sound System (Easily Influenced) [Funkfield]
> 11.Gramophonedzie - Why Don't You [Guesthouse]
> 12.Weekend Players - I Just Can''t Hold Back (Audio Jacker Dub) [Tasty]
> 13.Tom Drummond - X Rated (Sonny Fodera Plays The Bass Mix) [Shak Digital]
> 14.Kinky Movement - Freak Trip [Amenti]
> 15.Quell - Freaky Like Jojo (Giom) [Phobic]
> 16.Chemars - I Got Mugged [Dustpan]
> 17.Rambone Sold - Hey Mr BJ [Guess Who]
> 18.New Mondo - I Want Cha (Haldo Deep Mix) [Transport]
> 19.Vernon & Dacosta feat. Ingrid Hakanson - A Part of Mine (Raoul Belmans) [Aroma]
> 20.Kinky Movement - Two Minute Warning [Replay]




oooh this is more up my alley.

downloading!


----------



## dj-Vox

StarOceanHouse said:


> oooh this is more up my alley.
> 
> downloading!




thanks y0!  Let me know what ya think.  Cheers!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I loved the mix! Just the way I like it, deep and funky.


----------



## dj-Vox

StarOceanHouse said:


> I loved the mix! Just the way I like it, deep and funky.



Thanks alot man.  Cheers!


----------



## Heresy

I just started mixing after a year of being away from the tables. I scratched alot more than I mixed back then but decided to get on mixing. It trainwrecks at 15:00 so I just left it at that. Its mostly tribal stuff and I think the transitions could be better and need to work on that while not cueing in random songs I click on. A friend of mine didnt think it was soo bad tho so have a listen.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RHZ7B3S6


----------



## stimutant

*querbeatmix 16.6.09*

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=F94E52AF13

1. das bierbeben - staub
2. coki - tortured
3. sven väth - pathfinder (album version)
4. alexander kowalski - 1000 eyes
5. johannes heil - cherubim
6. kraftwerk - music non stop (1991 remix)
7. mystic letter k - spirit fuel
8. uncle sam - `round the world girls (tes la rok remix)
9. anthony lynn - new wave attitude
10. das bierbeben - tot sind wir noch lange nicht 
11. skream - dutch flowerz
(12. al ferox - effet hypnotique (the hacker remix.)

ends after ca. 33 minutes, the minidisc was full & i didnt notice...


edit: oops, wrong date: its from 14.6.2009


----------



## stimutant

*querbeatmix 15.6.2009*

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=ABF484A311


1. salt`n`pepa - push it (instrumental)
2. kid whatever - robofunkolastic
3. wildchild - renegade master (fatboy slim remix)
(4. mr. oizo - flat beat)
5. wink - higher stae of consciousness (dex & jonesey`s "higher stated" mix)
6. depth charge - funkidope
7. der dritte raum - swing bop (tanz variante)
8. run dmc vs. jason nevins - it`s like that (jason`s battle blaster)
9. daft punk - da funk (daft unreleased dub)
10. johannes heil - golden dawn
11. jeans team - baby 3
12. westbam - and party!
(13. yello - oh yeah)


----------



## djmattcrepeau

http://soundcloud.com/mattcrepeau/bangkok-bashment/download

1. Santiago & Bushido -"Head Track"
2. Wolfgang Gartner "For the Love of Girls"
3.  Marcel Woods "3 Stortion" 
4. CJ Boland "Sugar is Sweeter" Twocker aka Calvertron & Will Bailey
5. Da Mongoloids - "Spark da Meth" Bangin like a Benzi
6. Bon Johnson "Slumber Party"
7. Alice In Chains "Man in the Box" DJ Kue
8. Basement Jaxx "Wheres your head at" Klaas Remix
9. Calvertron & Kieran Brindley "Stumble" Rustler mix
10.  Jesse Garcia "Seasons of Jack" electro mix
11. Erick Morillo ft. Deborah Cooper "I get lifted"  dronez dub
12. Mellow Trax ft. Lyck  "Phuture Vibes 09 " DJ Dig mix
13. Dr. Kucho "Holy Spirit" New School


----------



## DJKAOS

Drum N Bass Megamix 5 Minutes 110 Tracks

http://www.mediafire.com/?yketmznzzjz

Enjoy!


----------



## stimutant

did you mix this? and what did you use?
(oh, tracklist?)


----------



## DJKAOS

yeah mate acid pro 4
dillinja twist em out,
donny & current value drill,
high contrast if we ever,
dogs on crack vs katz on k attack panaea rmx,
chris su solaris,
limewax 1 of them current value rmx,
roni size out of breath,
sweet dreams noisia rmx,
its a jazz thing utah jazz rmx,
katharsys r9,
drunken master roots & culture,
granite dillinja rmx,
current value you need a therapist,
logistics toytown,
greyone your life is meaningless,
brookes bros tear you down,
black sun empire breach,
clipz download,
evolintent edge of the earth,
g dub tink your bad,
the sum all fears not sure who the artist is,
concord dawn dont tell me,
dj sly feat bassman very dark,
antichristus la fin des temps,
alter ego get the bread,
sub focus borrowed time,
dogs on crack vs katz on k ruin the dark current value rmx,
pendulum back to you,
counterstrike death star,
dj hazard wicked so,
current value data sheet,
nicky blackmarket and spyda spyda story,
katharsys mute counterstrike rmx,
mc navigator nobody can judge me,
hedj the end,
dj fresh gold dust,
gasmask 71 the prophecy,
sub focus airplane,
current value overclocking nanotek rmx,
firefox warning potential badboy rmx,
tech itch trace & dylan quad,
twisted individual rusty sherrifs badge,
teebee and future prophecies let the bass kick,
pendulum bacteria,
total recall not sure the artist,
in for the kill high contrast rmx,
mystification age undreamed of feat replicator,
logistics jungle music,
limewax 1 day  later,
butcher spaghetti hoops,
faith in chaos possession tech itch rmx,
concord dawn tonight pendulum rmx,
raiden+the sect leffe,
dillinja you cant touch,
spor silver spaceman,
panacea antifunk,
pendulum propane nightmares vip,
katharsys turbulence,
dj sly monkey fist,
counterstrike end of line,
dillinja who you vip,
donny fucking offensive,
subsonik just be rmx,
ed rush+optical goodfoot,
modified motion 1 up,
concord dawn and chris su scream to the stars,
adam f original jungle sound tc rmx,
donny+counterstrike the watchers,
spor aztec,
audio pandora,
jaydan pullup vip,
onkey audio rmx,
pendulum and bulletproof minds eye,
resonant evil king of the streets vip,
muffler autumn vip,
donny no going back,
the force ganja man,
forbidden society afrika vip,
dieselboy load rocket vip,
ben sage all about you vip,
teebee rave alarm,
clipz ugly,
calyx diablo,
dj hazard killers dont die,
donny they find me,
glidlok the fillmore,
pendulum fresh & spyda tarantula,
dylan+loxy badself,
ram trilogy warhead,
hive surreal killer,
phetsta+shock 1 love her forever,
tza fuct,
a bit patchy sub focus rmx,
dieselboy we want your soul raiden rmx,
photek age of empires,
kryptik minds and leon switch mind machine,
silent witness+break the sleeper rmx,
kryptik minds the drop knick+gigantor rmx,
ben sage drop in the ocean,
knick gigantor+evol intent transformed,
logistics now more than ever,
phace unspoken divide rmx,
pendulum masochist,
hidden places evolintent rmx,
fade to grey noisia rmx,
q project in to deep,
we want your soul ed rush and optical rmx,
smack my bitch up sub focus rmx,

Thanks for checkin it out!


----------



## stimutant

thanx for tl. nice mix!


----------



## DJKAOS

no worrys mate should have another 1 comin soon


----------



## djmattcrepeau

http://soundcloud.com/mattcrepeau/july-1st-dj-matt-crepeau/download

1.Dean Newton and Huggy "747"
2. The Face vs. Mark Brown & Adam Shaw "Needin U (Danny Freakazoid Remix)
3. Kim English	 "Unspeakable Joy" (Boris Remix)
4. Steve Mac & Paul Harris "You" (Tom Novy Remix)
5. Analogue   "Crystal Gypsy" (The Squatters Remix)
6. Armin Van Buuren Feat. Jacqueline Goavert "Never Say Never" (Alex Gaudino Remix)
7. Chris Lake feat. Nastala "If You Knew" (ATFC Main Mix)
8. Sander Kleinenberg "This Is Our Night" (Sultan & Ned Shepard Remix)
9. Wolfgang Gartner - "Wolfgang's 5th Symphony" (Original Mix)
10.jose Nunez "Visitors" (Jose Nunez Main Mix)


----------



## Red Arrow

hey, i made a mix of some new tunes that i recently bought today, its the first mix i have recorded to put up on the internet but i am happy enough with it for the most part, anyway here it is for anyone who might be interested! 

(theres some seriously sexy tunes in there amongst my shabby mixing hehe)

neway all the way from ireland, heres red arrows (aka bren ganja) mix





Time: 46 minutes
File Size: 63.7 MB
Bitrate: 192kbps

1. Instramental - Thugtronik
2. Amit - Roots
3. Amit - Dual Sense
4. Electrosoul System - Moving in Transit (Logistics Remix)
5. Calibre - Half Full
6. Muffler - Everything
7. Koochie - Fly Away
8. Mr Explicit - Dreamline
9. Calibre - Lazy Rock
10. Blue Sonix - Luv Me
11. Blu Mar Ten - Close
12. Danny Breaks - Volume 1 (Logistics Remix)
13. Sigma - Paint it Black
14. London Elektricity - Main Ingrediant (SKC Remix)


*
Stream it or Download it at the following location;
*
http://virb.com/brenganja


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Hey Guys, Been getting into a lot of prog-breaks recently, good chillin' stuff imho.

http://rapidshare.de/files/47634154/Locky_-_Prog_Breaks_Mix_June.mp3.html

1. Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go (PMT Remix)
2. Luke Chable - Melburn
3. Retroid - Daybreak (The Emissary Remix)
4. Fretwell & Retroid - Vertical Horizon (Fretwell Remix)
5. Luke Chable & Bonnici - Ride (Have a Break Mix)
6. Ferdi Schwartz - Vanille (Santa Fe Remix)
7. Showroom Dummies - Gaze (Flack.su Remix)
8. Retroid - Everyday Hero (Flack.su Remix)
9. Tim Davison ft. Stacey Kitson - Deliver Me (Less Vox/Hush Mix)
10. Bitfiend ft. Shaunell - Boxing The Stars (Stefan Anion Remix)
11. Mesmer - Who Wants To Jack Jack
12. AC Slater - Vertigo (Baobinga & ID Remix)
13. Heretik - Lone Runner


----------



## DJ 303

http://www.transferbigfiles.com/Get.aspx?id=d3d8c0da-abf8-4496-9490-3d6ddc83144b

electro,techno,dubstep,breakbeat,drum and bass all in 70 mins and beatmatched. my own tracks and live performance mix from last night (pretty rinsing even if i do say so myself, would appreciate any feedback!)


----------



## hexcollie

This is a mix from Dj LarryU from Louisville, KY. Awesome heavy groove, I love it.
http://filesave.me/file/109/Dj-Larry-U----Beautiful-Disaster-torrent.html.
*This is a link to the .torrent file he and I are using to seed the album, not the album its self.

Check him out on myspace: http://www.myspace.com/djlarry812

Enjoi


----------



## stimutant

@shith3ad: that the problem with posting mixes on the web... some of my mixes have been downloaded hundreds of times and didnt get a single review.
often the cause for this just lies in stupid named files: when theres an mp3 on my desktop that is just called "mix.mp3" or so, i have almost no chance to find out who made it after i listened to it. there are lots of mixes on my hd that would really deserve some feedback, but i have no clue who made them...


----------



## Doctor War

www.myspace.com/ergot0xin

has an excerpt from one of my more recent mixes. I'll get around to uploading more soon, I promise! ^^


----------



## stimutant

shith3ad said:


> *HAPPY FORTH OF JULY MFS
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XPHUJ7D0*





i loved the not-so-happy parts. the rest was a bit too happy for my taste...


----------



## chrisone

Hi all,

here’s a long mix I recorded few weeks ago including some of my favorite tracks & melodies from 1992 to present! 
Starts up with deep melodic minimal and rises to atmospheric techno, electro, acid- & hardtrance till the end!
I hope that everybody who loves quality techno will find here some new tracks for the ears.. %)


“Lost Horizon”


Mirror1: http://www.filefront.com/14009911/Lost Horizon.mp3

Mirror2: http://www.zshare.net/audio/62478476da5986c8/

Mirror3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPMIOFVQ 


Tracklist:

01. Function – Isotope
02. Tim Xavier – Reign Of Benedict V
03. Hot Chip – One Pure Thought (Dominik Eulberg Remix)
04. Danjel Esperanza – Die Vögel Gehn Zu Fuss
05. Jerome Sydenham – Darkroom
06. Gabriel Ananda – Atropin
07. Laurent Garnier – Panoramix
08. Thomas Muller – Seduction
09. Marc DePulse – Eiger Nord
10. Joel Mull – The End Has Begun
11. Mathew Jonson – Marionette
12. M.I.A. – River
13. Fergie/Reset Robot & Alan Fitzpatrick – Gas Mask
14. Extortion Group – On Brink Of Space
15. Planetary Assault Systems – Om The Def
16. Superstrobe – Journey
17. The Advent vs. Industrialyzer – Inox
18. DJ Pierre – I’ve Lost Control (Spastic Meltdown Mix)
19. DJ Hud aka Freddie Fresh – Off Balance
20. Emmanuel Top – Equilibrism
21. Acid Jesus – Fairchild
22. Alexander Kowalski & Diego Hostettler – Optometry
23. Anthony Rother – Destroy Him My Robots
24. Cursor Miner – Metathon
25. Stanny Franssen – B2/Ante Zenith 13
26. Members Of Mayday – Soundtropolis
27. Polygamy Boys – Desolate Destination
28. Rude 66 – No One Had A Clue
29. Carl Taylor – Angel Rage
30. Woody McBride – Religious Experience
31. The Rising Sons – Afghan Acid
32. James Ruskin – Paranoia
33. Balatro – In The Wake Of Dreams
34. C-System – Rapaz
35. Spectrums Data Forces – Devastation
36. Voidloss – I Don’t Want To Die Like This
37. Concrete DJz – Wireless Electricity
38. Nico – Alpha
39. DJ Hooligan – The Culture
40. Azimuth – Structure
41. Arpeggiators – Freedom Of Expression (Braincell Bubble Mix)
42. Baphomet – The Force
43. Brainwasher – L’Ange Gabriel (E-Mix)
44. Dan Ovan – Velocity Curves
45. Eternal Basement – When Sadness Comes

Runtime: 03:14:05
Quality: 320 kbps


----------



## Nebula Chaser

free new dubstep mix!!
*Artist-Numa Crew (Arge, Botz, Lapo)
Title-The Numa Crew EP
Label-FoulPlayRecords (FoulPlayDubstep)
Format-Digital Album Catalog # FPRDUBSTEP011
Release date-06/09/2009
Price-Various based on site/store
Barcode- 844185055611 *

**very nice to enjoy while smoking    =] **

http://www.foulplayrecords.com/NUMA_CREW_EP_PROMO_MIX_BY_PROLIFIC_COPYRIGHT_FOULPLAYDUBSTEP2009.mp3

TrackList
1. Lapo-Runner Pig
2. Lapo-Drifting Academy
3. Botz-Forgotten Files
4. Lapo-Badass
5. Botz-Murder
6. Arge-Disasta Dub
7. Arge-Dub Club


----------



## I<3 tabs

*My 56 minute jungle/dnb mix*

Here's a tracklisting:

1. One in ten - Axis
2. Aromatherapy - Adam F
3. Myriad- Blu Mar Ten
4. Universal Music- Seba & Lotek
5. Pulse of Life- Photek
6. Far Away- Doc Scott
7. Touching Down- Photek
8. Awareness-
9. It's Yours- Doc scott
10. 70 Billion- Fugitive
11. Bringing me down- Aquarius & Tayla
12. The Sea (PFM remix)- PFM
13. Tychonic Cycle- Johnny L

Its mostly got an atmospheric vibe but whatever, I don't really like to classify things to just one sub-genre


You can download it here:
http://fs08n2.sendspace.com/dl/ce5af22f8be2234507849d2c5fd7d82c/4a5c21e057a90171/h5zlcr/jungle%20mix.mp3

I don't know why but before the end of the breakdown on track 2, the audio skipped for a split second. It must've been the recording program I was using as I know it wasn't the record.



So give it a listen (after you smoke if you want) and leave me some feedback!


----------



## PinkStrawberries

I enjoyed this mix ^


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 009*

Dark and Fat Sound (techno & Progressive)...For the Sound Lovers

*
DL:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_009.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## Tribe

Hi everybody, I've been working on a mix this last week. Its a good selection of uplifting and tech trance tunes, so let me know what you think. Its my first proper mix I've recorded, as I've not really done any mixing in ages and normally concentrate on production. There's 2 links, one is to a rar file that includes the mp3, artwork and track listing. The other is just for the mp3 alone.

Transient Sessions 1

M6 - Opus Sectrum
Sean Tyas - Seven Weeks
Purple Haze - Bliksem
Neal Scarborough - Panama
A98 - Indium
Alan Morris - 25
Mike Nichol - Morning Kiss (Activa Remix)
A.M.R. - Sand Dunes (Daniel Kandi Club Mix)
Avenger - Celestus (Sky Motion Remix)
Marc Walsh - Never Far Away (Activa Remix)
Manuel Le Saux - Reflex
Nitrous Oxide- Aurora




http://Transient Sessions 1 Rar
http://Transient Sessions 1 MP3 Only

Hope you enjoy the mix, Feedback is greatly appreciated! Thanks all!


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Hard Bass Frequencies

Dancecore, Hands Up!, Jumpstyle. 

Check it out while you're rollin, you'll have a blast!


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/v5ap6r

some of the records i bought in berlin (ca. 50 minutes, different styles)


----------



## stimutant

tracklist:

1.  märtini brös. - the biggest fan (blackstrobe remix)
2.  force mass motion vs. dylan rhymes - vanquish
3.  vitalic - la rock 01
4.  ragga twins - spliffhead (kutz refix)
5.  robert babicz - cyber
6.  jark prongo - movin your system (dave clarke remix)
7.  asian dub foundation - fortress europe (moabit version)
8.  pete lazonby - sacred circles (quivver remix)
9.  felix da housecat - madame hollywood (tiga`s "mister hollywood"-version)
10. freaky chakra vs. single cell orchestra - anthem of the forgotten
11. air frog - bon voyage (adam beyer remix)
12. codec & flexor - time has changed
13. ramin vol.III - moonchild
14. dj emerson - dancefloor temptation
15. dj friction - bad muthafucka (ghost cauldron remix)
16. thee maddkatt courtship III - my life muzik (cevin fishers frame dub)
17. mutation phonique - mut #1
18. deekline & wizard - back up (love for the music) (trg remix)


----------



## Digitill

*Kamikaze - July 09 Mix - HARD Electro Bass*






http://www.mediafire.com/?teu2oyqolmy

Tracklisting:
Celldweller - Own LIttle World (G.I.T.M. vs. A.T.F. Remix)
Anthony Nuzzo - You Will Be Destroyed
DJ Voodoo - The Beat Don't Stop (J-Double Remix)
Kamikaze - Charun
Hydraulix vs. D.O.C. Nasty - The Reaper
Debonaire - Commence Revenge
Bass Junkie - Return To Bass
Kounterakt - Power
G.I.T.M. - Every Fuckin' Day
JR10 - Welkome To The Future
Rob Real & Lucid - Contamination (Rob Real Remix)
Jackal & Hyde - Taste & Touch (Agent K & J-Break Remix)
Playdoe - It's That Beat (Hydroz Remix)
Infiniti & DJ Evilian - Falling For You 

Enjoy!


----------



## monstanoodle

Sedate Mix


> 01. Wrexile - Lush
> 02. Wrexile - Cloudy Eye Contact
> 03. Wrexile - Numb Foot Skank
> 04. Wrexile - Kinda Funky Tonight (Redone, Having Fun version)
> 05. Wrexile - Old Sample
> 06. Wrexile - Explore for Downfall
> 07. Wrexile - Pump up the Volume (bootleg)
> 08. Wrexile - Rose Bed
> 09. Wrexile - Book of Right On 2nd
> 10. Wrexile - Robot Forest
> 11. SykoJenik - Softness



Lots by me and the last a collab with my very good friend Jen.


----------



## phazeshifter

Mellow Summertime Dubsetp mix....goes great with opiates

Phaze Shifter - Pleasure(VIP MIX)

Taking drugs....to make music....to listen to....while taking drugs


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

"Hardest Bass"

all Hardstyle hotness 

www.myspace.com/djsonnyv


----------



## Djchris

It's the Summer, it's time to relax and listen to beautiful, soothing, deep and smooth sound  
*Pure deep Progressive...*
Take it with you at the beach, close your eyes and relax ! (don't forget your sunscreen !!). 

Have Fun And Sun 

*
DL Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_010.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## Nyxie

*sublevel sessions vol 5. feat. Nyx*

*ONSET PRESENTS:*

*THE SUBLEVEL SESSIONS 
VOL. 5*

*FEATURING*

*NYX*

*Onset presents the Sublevel Sessions, an ongoing DJ mix series showcasing the established and rising talent of the Northwest drum n bass music community.*











STREAM:
http://nyx.twistedmelody.com/music/nyx_sublevel_vol5.mp3

DOWNLOAD @: http://nyx.twistedmelody.com/music/nyx_sublevel_vol5.mp3 (right click:save as)

*TRACKLIST:*
1. Utopia - Force of Mind - Breed 12 inches
2. Ed Rush & Optical - Chubrub - Virus
3. Rolar - Cracked - Ammunition Recordings
4. Solarcube - I Feel Your Ruin - Wayside Recordings
5. Prolix - Twisted Angel - Ganga-Tek
6. Proktah - Saccharine - Flight Recordings
7. T TECH - Fortune - Ammunition Recordings
8. Future Enginners - Eden - Dub
9. Custom Soldierz - Minoan - Trust In Music
10. Lm1 + Method1 - Tomorrow - Dub
11. K-Tee & Friction - The Bleeps - Shogun Audio
12. Spor - Some Other Funk - Lifted Music
13. Engage - Amalgam - Trust In Music
14. Raiden - Cant Be Myself - PRSPCT Recordings
15. Dilemn & Imprintz - Questions - Trust In Music
16. Rregula - Downtime - Climate Recordings
17. Brainfuzz - Hellevator - Melting Pot Records
18. Smooth, Dementia & Rregula - Obfuscate - Trust In Music
19. Rico & Scoop - The Legend Begins - Nu Labels
20. Descent - Translation - Climate Recordings
21. Phace - Cold Champagne - Neosignal
22. Solarcube - Power of Faith - Wayside Recordings
23. Redco - Backworld VIP - Tilt Recordings
24. NME Click, Dementia & Zero Method - Stick Slip - DSCI4
25. Nocturnal & Vicious Circle - Operation Index - Dub


----------



## Nyxie

*Nyx live @ Making Waves 2 (8.1.2009)*

Electro | Bassline | Breakbeat | Dubstep | Drum & Bass 






Right click for download: http://nyx.twistedmelody.com/music/nyx_makingWaves2.mp3

*Tracklist:*
1. Dj Dan - N20 (KK ReRub)
2. Friendly Fires - Skeleton Boy (GRUM rmx)
3. Feed Me - If You Knew
4. Hof N Hans - Satisfy Me
5. Little Boots - Stuck on Repeat (Fake Blood rmx)
6. Feed Me - The Spell
7. Koma + Bones - The Pipes
8. Hatiras & MC Flipside - Get Blahsted (KK ReRub)
9. The Subs - Fuck dat Shit (KK ReRub)
10. Skeelo - I Wish (Josh David rmx)
11. Koochie - Funkin Ass (Josh David rmx)
12. Feed Me - Mordez Moi
13. Hipp-E and DJ Dan - Bangin On Ya System (Twocker's rmx)
14. 1 Fish, Two Fish - Margarita Face (Breakdown rmx)
15. Hot Pink Delorian - Legends (Josh David rmx)
16. Krafty Kuts - Bass Phenomenon (MFK Dub Phenomenon rmx)
17. La Roux - In For The Kill (Skream rmx)
18. Koma + Bones - Guns, Guts & Glory
19. Septemeber - Until I Die (Feed Me rmx)
20. Mickey Slim - Hit The Club (Stupid Fresh Mix KK rerub)
21. Lifted Crew- Levitate
22. Dieselboy & Evol Intent & Ewun - Midnight Express
23. Atomic Hooligan - I Don't Care (Tomcraft rmx)
24. Noisia - Gutterpump
25. Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should (Eric Prydz rmx)
26. Unknown - Disco Ghosts From Outer Space
27. Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone (Herve's See You At The Festivals rmx)


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Electrofied.

All electro / house

www.myspace.com/djsonnyv


----------



## Falc0

I present Pecan Bunches

I watch too much TV commericials.

Either way,

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
http://www.mydjspace.net/mix/view/id_1274/
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Tracks:
Feel The Rhythm (House Brothers Mix)
So Sexy(electric extended mix)
Windows(Chocolate Puma Remix)
Jack Got Jacked (Jack Beats Remix)
Electro Girl 2009 (Original)
Future Shock (MaxFarenthide Extended Edit)
Liftin Up (Houseshaker Mix)
Human After All (Justice Remix)
Nation 2 Nation (Housebrothers Club Mix)
Welcome Back (Original Mix)
R.H.C.P - By The Way (Ben Shmuel Remix)
Rocka (DJ Solovey and DJ Anastasia Remix)
Horny ( Main mix)
Wild You (Electro House Remix)
Reach (Original Mix)
4 Minutes (Junkie XL DIRTY DUB)


----------



## Djjapp777

www.mythandfaith.com
Full-on Psy


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

brain ninjuh.

www.myspace.com/djsonnyv

electro, prog, indie, tech house


----------



## bpayne

*Hey whats up ladies and gents*

Hows it going in the music forum over here? just wanted to let everyone know that my new mixtape "THE TIME IS NOW VOL 1" is available for free download at datpiff.com, Its really dope and I put a lot of work into it so I hope that you guys enjoy it, feedback whether good or bad is always welcome., Have a great weekend ya'll 
Brandon

http://www.datpiff.com/DJ_PAYNE_ENTERTAINMENT_BPAYNE_The_Time_Is_Now_Vol.m64347.html


----------



## Tribe

Hey everyone, my next Transient Sessions is ready 

Transient Motion presents Transient Sessions 2

01 - Activa presents Solar Movement - Eclipse (Original Mix)
02 - Mike Saint Jules and Solar Navigator - New Earth (Avenger Mix)
03 - Temple One - String Theory (Original Mix)
04 - Activa vs Chris and Matt Kidd - U.R. (Stoneface and Terminal Remix)
05 - Klauss Goulart - Deep Universe (M6 Remix)
06 - Majai - Strange (Nitrous Oxide Remix)
07 - Martin Everson - Waterfall (Original Mix)
08 - BRM - Time to Reflect (Original Mix)
09 - Mat Zo - The Fractal Universe (Original Mix)
10 - Reconceal and Andy Blueman - The World To Come (Andy Blueman Mix)





Right click on image and select 'save link as'


----------



## Mystic Styles

been a while since i've been on here... couple mixes..

http://www.theillbeat.com/listen.php?mixid=574&userid=303

01 - bang bang - thursday comes (quell's friday dub)
02 - mr. nice legs - summertime
03 - jazzmopper j - frozen fairytales
04 - sleazy mcqueen & hot karl - i'm pushin it right (midway strangers remix)
05 - jay west - where you belong
06 - joe pompeo - can you feel it
07 - dt3ch - brain funk (hector morales minority remix)
08 - modjo - chillin (derrick carter unreleased mix)
09 - fred everything ft. tortured soul - lying to you (vernon & dacosta dub)
10 - gramophonedzie - why don't you
11 - roy davis, jr. & fred everything - on my own (giom remix)


http://www.theillbeat.com/listen.php?mixid=304&userid=303


01 - Andy vs Bad Habitz - Track A
02 - Bang Bang - Rhythm Saloon (da sunlounge remix)
03 - Toka Project - Move Along
04 - JT Donaldson & Uneaq - Why Not Rock
05 - Kinky Movement - Freak Trip
06 - Nu Jaxx - Back in the Day
07 - Jorge Watts & Sonny Fedora - A Thang
08 - The Candy Dealers - Steppin Out (toka project remix)
09 - Quell - Freaky Like JoJo (giom remix)
10 - Craig Hamilton & Esteban Carracas - Twelve Hour Soak
11 - U-Clique - Believe It
12 - Greenskeepers - Abracadabra (angel alanis remix)


----------



## ford442

*Noah Cohn - Regnat Populus*

i'm afraid i have no genre description for my latest piece yet.. it is electronic, but it has acoustic guitar and piano.. a mellow, stoney trip i would say..  

Noah Cohn - Regnat Populus

192kbps MP3 - 5:03 - 7.2mb

come by my site for more tunes!  

www.noahcohn.com


----------



## sir pacman

BiG StroOnZ said:


> "Hardest Bass"
> 
> all Hardstyle hotness
> 
> www.myspace.com/djsonnyv



Love the hardstyle.  Good work.

One week and one day to Defqon 1 Hardstyle event in oz!


----------



## DJKAOS

An hour of extreme noise
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmwq0jj2wz2
Enjoy!


----------



## allan51

Just finished a new jackin' house mix yesterday, Summer Streets. You can find it, along with three other house mixes at:

http://www.soundcloud.com/emmerse

Have a listen and leave a comment!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

http://www.easy-share.com/1907788843/ChemicalSmiles - No Fillers.mp3

This is my first mix, its just under an hour and is mainly electro with a little trance thrown in for good measure, would love to hear any feedback. I call it 'No Fillers'.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

allan51 said:


> Just finished a new jackin' house mix yesterday, Summer Streets. You can find it, along with three other house mixes at:
> 
> http://www.soundcloud.com/emmerse
> 
> Have a listen and leave a comment!



Listening right now. I'm digging it for sure. 

Got a tracklisting?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I would really appreciate it if people gave my mix a listen, its my first one after only about 6 or 7 weeks of using my midi controller w/ traktor 1.1

A few tracks arent beatmatched perfectly and I experimented with some fx, so they all didn't turn out great but im looking for honest feedback of what was good and what wasnt. Unfortunately my close friends just say "it all sounds great man!" Which I know is an utter lie. Lemme have it.

ChemicalSmiles - No Fillers (http://www.easy-share.com/1907788843/ChemicalSmiles)

edit: I also did a 20 min nothing but electro jams on the fly set tonight. I felt it was above average for my skill level at this point. No major fx or crazy tricks but good track selection and drops imo. I'll let you decide.

ChemicalSmiles - ElectroTonic http://www.easy-share.com/1907795045/ChemicalSmiles - Electrotonic.mp3

sorry for the double post shoulda just edited the first one to add the second mix I did. anyways enjoy the 2 mixes and any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## allan51

StarOceanHouse said:


> Listening right now. I'm digging it for sure.
> 
> Got a tracklisting?



Just added the tracklist on Soundcloud:

http://soundcloud.com/emmerse/summer-streets


----------



## Falc0

Dilaudio

http://www.mydjspace.net/mix/view/id_1374/


----------



## privateparts

*2 on the web*

enjoy, mostly trance let me know what you all think...


http://mix.pacemaker.net/ph3n/mixes/it_flows/
1  	5 Steps Ahead(original Mix)  	Klems  	
2 	? 	? 	 	
3 	Losing Gravity 	Martin Roth & Bartlett Bros 
4 	Missing(hi Tack Club Mix) 	Delano and Crockett 		
5 	Break Away (dennis Sheperd Remix)	Andrew Bennett 	
6 	We Belong (Tritonal Air Up There Remix) 	Ferry Corsten 	
7 	Breakthrough 	Kenneth Thomas &Chad Cisneros feat.Keo Nozari
8 	Dynamis 	Crossryders 	
9 	Hydral State(liquid Vision Mix) 	Urban presents Cloudwalker


http://mix.pacemaker.net/ph3n/mixes/alln0ne/
1	Cold Winds(First State Mix)  	Jonas Steur feat Julie Thompson
2 	Wasted(Lys Mix) 	My Digital Enemy feat Mooli 		
3 	I Would Die for You 	Chainside 	
4 	Pandora(the Blizzard remix) 	Mike Foyle 		
5 	Love Is Here (Dim Chris Remix) 	Chriss Ortega Feat Chandler Pereira 
6 	Gone South(Original mix) 	Cliff Coenraad 	
7 	Your Smile(Cranberries Shattered Remix) 	Arctic Quest feat Anita Kelsey 		
8 	Reasons To Forgive(The Blizzard Remix) 	Kirsty Hawkshaw meets Tenishia


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Falc0 said:


> Dilaudio
> 
> http://www.mydjspace.net/mix/view/id_1374/



got a tracklist??? Like what I hear,  I mix a very similar style, how long have you been mixing?

I only got 3 months under my belt but went from non stop train wrecks to full hour blocks of music with no real mistakes..... my first two mixes have been rough but you can hear a definite improvement from the first to the second... would appreciate your opinion of them since your style of tracks is similar.


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 003 (17Sept09)*






Howdy Disco Citizens! I am proud to present to you Merlyn Martin - Subdivisions DI Sessions 003 (17Sept09) the first version of the new two hour Subdivisions show now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=331321295 
or http://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/dIsessions/disessions.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

Full 2 Hour Radio Show:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_9.17.09_podcast.mp3

Raw DJmix 1hr 20 min (no talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_(17Sept09)_djmix.mp3


Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label
(Show these hard working Producers your support if you like any of these tracks click on Beatport Link below and purchase) 

Betoko - El Hijo De La Guayaba (Nils Hess and Henry Cullen Remix) - Eukatech
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190498/Roundtrip In Techno

Franco Cazzola - Doman (Original) - Carnival (Unreleased)

Jean Claude Ades - Jean Claude Ades and Vincent Thomas - Shingaling (VIET2 Hermano Mix) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/178500/Shingaling / Harlem Remixes

Martinez & matthias tanzmann - ohh i don't know (Original) - Moon Harbor
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189218/Moon Harbour Joints Volume 1

Teruel - 20,000 Leguas (Balcazar Remix) - Proton Limited
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187039/20,000 Leguas

Derek Howell - Cheer Up (Royal Sapien Remix) - Olaris
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187038/Cheer Up

Nic Fanciulli & Steve Mac - 20% (Original) - Ovum
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/178699/10%_20%

The Planters - We Forgot Bobby feat. Martin Lima (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181687/NuBlood III

Tarrentella - Karma (Jozef Mihaliik Remix) - Whoop! Digital
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/172251/Karma (Remixes)

Santiago Garcia - Cuakcoland (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/186770/B:A Bonds EP

Darren Emerson - Home (Original) - Global Underground
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188903/Home

Dub Brothers & Nicholas Van Orton - Music Tribal (Nemus remix) - Balkans Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185243/Music Tribal

Tolga Fidan - So Long Paris (Original) - Vakant
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188788/So Long Paris

Funk Mediterraneo - Taperecoder (Tom Special Interest  Remix) - Prerelease

Sam Ball - Axcess (original)  CUBISM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189278/Axcess

Applescal - Describe The Doc (Logiztik Sounds & Mauricio Duarte Remix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185616/Describe The Doc (The Remixes)

Bodymovin - Everybody (Turntablerocker Remix) - Moonbootique Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190659/Everybody

Stan Kolev - Closer (Original Mix) - Dutchie Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188376/Into The Deep

Output - Friday (original) - Prerelease

Dj Ocinirom - Voice of Dance (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181687/NuBlood III

JR From Dallas - Funkthead (Tom Special Interest Remix) -

 Meat & Chris Wood - Outil (original) - Kndisch
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181922/Le Yack Noir

Gabriel Montufar aka DJ Monti - Staying Dope (Santiago Deep Remix) - Balkan Connection
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189104/Salinas EP

Ed Lee - Honeycomb ()Original) - AVANGARDIA
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/175310/The Originals LP 04

Sonny Fodera - Outta Control (Original) Drop Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/183235/The Beatdown EP


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise mix part 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tzgzozmyza


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

BUMP this needs more discusssssion.


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise 10 minute minimix!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrcxrVfkShk
http://www.mediafire.com/?mkjdzmmznyo
Enjoy!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Complete Edit **

Here is my new site you can download or stream the two mixes I have available.

http://edmspace.ning.com/profile/WayneArndt

its banging electro, would like feedback!


----------



## elektroholic

Well...it's been way too long since I last released a mix of any kind.

Here's a collaboration mix that I've done with fellow Distorted Trauma member DJ Treachery. Over an hour long of mainstream hardcore gabber.

Right click, save as (Hosted by Soundcloud)

Tracks 1-9 mixed by Elektroholic:

1. Angerfist - No Fucking Soul (ft. Vince)
2. Masters of Ceremony - Rocking With The Best
3. Tha Playah vs. Evil Activities - Raise It Up (ft. Mc Mike Redman)
4. Endymion - Bio
5. Evil Activities & DJ Panic - Quiet Dedication (Neophyte & Tha Playah remix)
6. Weapon X - We Don't Give A Fuck
7. Dione - The Way Is Shut
8. Nico & Tetta - Gangsta & Gangsta
9. Tommyknocker vs. Sunbeam - Twisted World (The Viper Mashup mix)

Tracks 10-19 mixed by DJ Treachery:

10. Intro
11. Endymion & The Viper - How Long
12. Unexist & Day-Mar - K.O.
13. Tommyknocker - Crunk
14. Angerfist - Tonight
15. Outside Agency - Hell’s Basement
16. DJ Obscurity - Obscure Afterlife
17. Ophidian - Pegasus
18. Na-Goyah - Ready To Die
19. Neophyte Vs. Tha Playah - The Ultimate Project

Hope everyone enjoys this. Feel free to leave feedback, criticism, etc.


----------



## smokin' joe

Deviant - HEAVY INNIT OCT09 MIX

Thanks to Graeme and Brendan for asking me to do this....

Track List

TRG - Drum Tribe
Untold - Sweat
Headhunter - Axis 
2562 - Channel 2
Toasty - The Knowledge (Untold Remix)
TRG - Everything We Stand For
TRG - Broken Heart (Martyn's DCM Mix)
Kotchy - She Made It Easy (Reso's 2009 Mix)
Elemental - Deep Under
Smile on Impact - Stop (Baron Von Rotton Remix) 
Claude Von Stroke - Groundhog Day (Rusko Remix)
Cardopusher - Steppin' Worldwide
Rico Tubbs - Gangters (Tes La Rok Remix)
Blasta - Saturday Mornin Bed Steppin
Bar 9 - Shaolin Style (Nero Remix)
Twisted & Redemption - Il Dire (501 Remix)
Rob Sparx - Independant Life (TRG Remix)
Martyn - Vancouver (2562's Puur Natuur Mix)
Trillbass - Save Me From Myself
Zeno - One Vs One
Natasja - Ildebrand I Byen (2000F Remix)

> DOWNLOAD <


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise minimix 002
http://www.mediafire.com/?nuhynwwt2vz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J13FY9P7J3Y
Enjoy!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

was all the images really necessary?


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise minimix 003
http://www.mediafire.com/?m2nh10l21um
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9JEkQiwz0


----------



## Maui2k

Half hour hard step drum and bass set, I was in the process of recording a full hour set, but 45 minutes into it the record skipped. so i edited it out  

ive been mixing for 4 months now, this is my first real attempt at a recording and would love any feedback/critique. Thanks for listening!

http://rapidshare.com/files/288775206/Killamonjaro_-_Oct4rd09_mix.mp3


those not used to rapidshare, just click free user and wait one minute to download it


----------



## Maui2k

http://rapidshare.com/files/291245472/Killamonjaro_-_The_Mix_-_GFY_Edition.mp3

that one is better, an hour long, and not as many cuts as the first one. thats straight through no editing. I always record my mixes live. Enjoy


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

25 min electro banger mix, dj am tribute.... By your very own ChemicalSmiles.

http://kiwi6.com/file?id=s2i3p3n2

Its nothing but bangers, hope you enjoy............... FEEDBACK GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Digitalbil

*Digital Bill-The Shocker Mix(Electro)*

Here is a new mix that I finished up recently… 
The Shocker Mix (Electro)
Download it at www.digitalbillmusic.com 
Tracklist
1. Rat Alert
2. Fantastic
3. Back In Time
4. Orange Bill
5. Drop Pounds
6. Sun Is Shining
7. Keep Control Plus
8. Sex On Fire
9. Besso De Amor
10. Another Place
11. All That Matters
12. Poker Face
13. Afterhours
14. Lets Fuck
15. Dancing Girl
16. Scooby Doo Theme
I am looking for people to help pass this mix out at parties… hit me up via email @ Digitalbil@gmail.com or go to my website and request a box of cds.
I have new remixes ready for you to check out as well on my myspace www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978


----------



## theysayrollingsfun

ChemicalSmile said:


> 25 min electro banger mix, dj am tribute.... By your very own ChemicalSmiles.
> 
> http://kiwi6.com/file?id=s2i3p3n2
> 
> Its nothing but bangers, hope you enjoy............... FEEDBACK GREATLY appreciated.



The upload site isn't working for me, anyone else?

Have you uploaded it to any other file sharing site?


----------



## jpgrdnr

Chimaero Modern Evening Mix

1. Glenn Wilson - Just Wanna Dance With You (Orig. Mix)
2. Josh Gabriel - Entanglement (Orig. Mix)
3. Luigi Rocca, Marshall, Libex - Black Moon (Orig. Mix)
4. Fer BR - Belle Funk
5. Milton Channels, Andrea Saenz, Sabastian Reza and Pablo Basel - Trip (Orig. Mix)
6. David August - Children (Orig. Mix)
7. Jay Lumen - Morning Cocktail (Orig. Mix)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/g3wdhqmuy2f/Chimaero_Modern_Evening_Mix.mp3

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves


----------



## Lexstein

*Alex Steiner - Nexus (October 2009 Promo Mix)*

Here is a mix I did today with the help of a good bottle of wine...it consists of house, tech house and techno...hope you enjoy it and please share feedback.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9NLA2G3N

PRXS - 6 A.M. In The Washing Machine - Musicaoltranza
Joris Delacroix - Minimelodie - WOH Lab
Stephan Hinz - Momentum - Material Limited
Seth Troxler - Panic, Stop. Repeat! - Spectral Sound
Second Hand Satellites - Orbit 1.4 - Shaboom
Brwn Shoes - Chantal Is Drunk (Alland Byallo "Reposado" Remix) - My Little Dog
Estroe & Sebastien Davidson - Swabian Pancakes (Jorgensen Remix) - Conya Records
Korablove - Pani Chacha (SCSI-9 Remix) - Pro-Tez
Jug & Mark Henning - Moops (Vitalbit Mix) - Vitalik
Ribn - Whirl Cloud - Mule Electronic
Tiger Stripes - Waterdance - Drumcode
Andrade - Scream - Robotronic Records
Touane - Spheres - Mono Records
Tim Wolff - Branch - EevoNext


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

theysayrollingsfun said:


> The upload site isn't working for me, anyone else?
> 
> Have you uploaded it to any other file sharing site?



no I didnt... but I will right now, then edit and post.... 1 person said the link didn't work, but it works for me and 2 others friends of mine, weird. Wont be using that hosting site again. I have a few new mixes actually.... And I would love feedback, but I never got any feedback on the last mixes I linked...... So heres my mixes in order. I did the last 2 this month and the first 2 last month. This is my third month mixing and I use traktor scratch pro with a numark total control midi controller. Cash is limited, eventually I will get the Vestax midi unit and the APC-40 for ableton sets.... I would go vinyl and use serato..... but.... I dunno.. I just got acquired to digital midi equipment. Feedback is greatly appreciated, not many people have heard the mixes... but I put a lot of time into recording them, I think only 2 or 3 songs aren't beatmatched properly and a few songs come in beatmatched perfectly but the bass was overwhelming. I am looking for honest feedback, with a potential gig oppurtunity next month.... I dont want to agree to it and look like an idiot, thinking my mixes sound fairly good. So PM me, comment the thread or aim me @ mildweezy Be brutally honest! All the mixes are sort of mini mixes, all under 30 minutes so the downloads go quick. You could easily download all 4 mixes in under half an hour.

http://rapidshare.com/files/293571129/ChemicalSmiles_-_ElectroTonic.mp3 Electrotonic Mix

http://rapidshare.com/files/293568782/ChemicalSmiles_-_Dinners_Served.mp3 Dinners Served Mix

http://rapidshare.com/files/293566365/ChemicalSmiles_-_Wake_Up_In_The_AM__DJ_AM_TRIBUTE.mp3 Wake Up in The AM, DJ AM Tribute Mix

http://rapidshare.com/files/293374858/ChemicalSmiles_-_Big_Money_Coming__No_Fillers_Tease.mp3 Big Money Coming, NO-Fillers Teaser Mix

Since I have done all electro, I decided to do a mini trance mix, expect that in the next couple days.... please give me some feedback guys!


----------



## jpgrdnr

> http://rapidshare.com/files/29357112...ectroTonic.mp3 Electrotonic Mix



I dl'd this and gave it a listen. Electro isn't really my thing, I've heard a few sets here and there so no clue as to the genre. Clipping/distortion on the low end? Sure, electro is bass orientated but watch your levels, as I wouldn't toss this on a stereo for that reason alone. Maybe have better quality MP3s rips if you are recording to wav, sounds lo-fi ish, for being digital. I'm just a former clubber/hobbyist DJ so take what I say with a grain of salt. The key to DJing is if it doesn't make you dance, its garbage.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

jpgrdnr said:


> I dl'd this and gave it a listen. Electro isn't really my thing, I've heard a few sets here and there so no clue as to the genre. Clipping/distortion on the low end? Sure, electro is bass orientated but watch your levels, as I wouldn't toss this on a stereo for that reason alone. Maybe have better quality MP3s rips if you are recording to wav, sounds lo-fi ish, for being digital. I'm just a former clubber/hobbyist DJ so take what I say with a grain of salt. The key to DJing is if it doesn't make you dance, its garbage.



Well in that mix I accidentally had my gain up all the way. And the bass was overwhelming, but I was mainly concerned about the beatmatching.... I was wondering how other djs felt I did as far as that aspect alone..... The other mixes the gain is not there..... and the bass is leveled out WAY better. I would appreciate it if you gave the other ones a quick listen when you have free time and give me more feedback, your the first person to give me an honest reply in a timely fashion. Thanks a lot


----------



## jpgrdnr

> http://rapidshare.com/files/29356636...AM_TRIBUTE.mp3 Wake Up in The AM, DJ AM Tribute Mix



That's a better mix. For me I'm liking the Breaks at the end. Ever figure to do a Breaks set? Everybody loves Breaks. Its a good way to get people moving. The first bit of electro/tech house I'm not so fond of, why not start with Breaks and leave the House to someone else? I'd like to see a 30 min+ Breaks promo :D. If I had the money I'd book you. Cheers.


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions - 005 (15Oct09) di.fm/techhouse*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with the latest Subdivisions DI Sessions 005 (15October09) the new two hour Subdivisions show now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

Includes tracks from Dominik Eulberg, Mark Broom,  Alan Fitzpatrick, IO, Jonas Kopp, Stan Kolev, Thee-O & Merlyn Martin, NDKj, Detroit Grand Pubahs, Ronan Portela, Tignino & Leo feat. Mark Kerr and many more

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Radio Show: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_005_(15Oct09)_podcast.mp3

Raw DJmix 1hr 20 min (no talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_005_(15Oct09)djmix.mp3

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Track Listing 

Artist, Title, Label

1. Dominik Eulberg - B Schnertuppen-Regen - Traum 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195452/Perlmutt

2. Mark Broom - People (Nick Curly Remix) - 2020 Vision Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189474/People

3. Alan Fitzpatrick - Static (Original Mix) - Drumcode
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188742/Static / Rubix

4. iO - Matin - Diynamic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187909/Cabaret EP

5. Gabryel - Sensation (Vicente Remix) - Trendy Mullet (Pre-release)

6. Jonas Kopp - Deliric - Curle Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187593/Deliric

7. Channel X - Mosquito - Ministry of Sound (Germany)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...lection of House, Electro, Minimal and Techno

8. Ezio  - Va y Ven (David Mariscal rmx) - Polka
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/169889/Asi / Va Y Ven

9. Stan Kolev - Vox Off (Original Mix) - Dutchie Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/179907/Closer EP

10. Thee-O & Merlyn Martin - Refugee - B.Original Pin Up Remix - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...=1745&contextType=labels&contextEntityId=1745

11. NDKj - _Andy's_Boutique_(Marcello_Concialdi__remix) - Heat Flow
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190689/Andy's Boutique

12. Norman Zube, Stefan Helmke - Donkey (Original MIx) - Takt
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197051/Donkey

13. David Labeij - Aha - Remote Area Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188642/Beige

14. Horacio  - A Durango - Pre Release


15. Neka - En Blanco (David West Rmx)  - Takt 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...63&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=116163

16. Detroit Grand Pubahs - Stalking You (DJ 3000 Motech Remix) - Detelefunk
https://www.beatport.com/enUS/html/...ttfunkula And The Remixes From Earth Volume 1

17. Toktok - circus - Tok Tok Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185569/Bullet In The Head Volume 1

18. iO - Jeton - Diynamic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187909/Cabaret EP

19. Electric Rescue  - Vetetroi  - Back Home
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/183788/Vetetroi

20. Ronan Portela - Beat Up - FoundSound
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188901/Piumino EP

21. Cesar Merveille And Pablo Cahn-Speyer - Tribute - Cadenza
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/184071/Descarga

22. Falko Brocksieper - First ones - Treibstoff Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195505/Welcome To Whereever You Are

23. Daniel Tignino & Leo feat. Mark Kerr - Into The World  - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/192587/Munich Disco Tech Volume 5

24. Vadim Lankov - Expectation - Living Records 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/194273/Forcefield EP


----------



## X

http://soundcloud.com/djspaz/spaz090409

A little overdriven.  I'm gonna re-record it.  Nice tracks though.   Feedback???


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

jpgrdnr said:


> That's a better mix. For me I'm liking the Breaks at the end. Ever figure to do a Breaks set? Everybody loves Breaks. Its a good way to get people moving. The first bit of electro/tech house I'm not so fond of, why not start with Breaks and leave the House to someone else? I'd like to see a 30 min+ Breaks promo :D. If I had the money I'd book you. Cheers.



Could you recommend some non-maintstream Breaks producers that might go well with the style of music ive mixes so far. Maybe not go right with it, but similar vibe if ya know what I mean...


----------



## marsmellow

X said:


> http://soundcloud.com/djspaz/spaz090409
> 
> A little overdriven.  I'm gonna re-record it.  Nice tracks though.   Feedback???


I like this. It's a good mix of different genres. I do like the schranz techno a bit more than the hardcore though. But that's just me.

Can you tell me what tracks are playing at 18:10 and 44:30?


----------



## X

18:10- 
Label:  Cannibal Society 022 - Eucalyptus EP
Artist- Weichentechnikk
Track/Title- A2/"Sonar Impulse"

44:30- 
Label: NGOHT 002- - The Smell of Fear EP 
Artist: Reset 
Track/Title: A1/"The Smell of Fear"


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise minimix 004

http://www.mediafire.com/?yymmamoy23c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUf_MEmtZKY


----------



## toa$t

here ya go m&ders. one of my sets from burning man 2009, at Opulent Temple. Techno at the beginning, breaks kick in about half way through.

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2652836/Live%20at%20Opulent%20Temple%202009.mp3

TL:

01 :: Ecotek - Change We Can
02 :: D-Unity - The Dream
03 :: Smith and Selway - New Heights
04 :: Popof - Head Clearner
05 :: Adam K - Question
06 :: Roberto Capuano - Silent
07 :: Roberto Capuano - Formant
08 :: Adam Beyer - Simulated Usage
09 :: Spartaque - Fobia (Piatto rmx)
10 :: Mijail and Victor Vera - Jungler
11 :: Simone Tavazzi - Ticket
12 :: Adam Beyer - A Walking Contradiction pt. 2
13 :: Armand van Helden - I Want Your Soul
14 :: Paul Ritch - Split
15 :: Steve Lorenz - Brothel
16 :: Slam - Positive Education (Paul Ritch rmx)
17 :: not toa$t  - bootleg
18 :: Farace - Decepticonz
19 :: Beatman and Ludmilla - Lizarb the Sad Clown (Plastic Shell rmx)
20 :: Jaydee - Plastic Dreams (Andrea Doria rmx)
21 :: AMB - Neutrino (Rex Strange Alien rmx)
22 :: Simon Says bootleg
23 :: Dilemn - The Pressure
24 :: Plaza de Funk - Drop the Bomb
25 :: Jay Stewart - Don't Do It
26 :: 4Kuba - Communistic Funky
27 :: Mars and The Phat Riderz - Walk Out Laughing
28 :: Freeflow 45 - Substantial (Entity rmx)
29 :: Liz Melody - Skeptical (Karton's Non-Believer rmx)

i may have missed a few in there. enjoy!


----------



## DJ 303

jpgrdnr said:


> That's a better mix. For me I'm liking the Breaks at the end. Ever figure to do a Breaks set? Everybody loves Breaks. Its a good way to get people moving. The first bit of electro/tech house I'm not so fond of, why not start with Breaks and leave the House to someone else? I'd like to see a 30 min+ Breaks promo :D. If I had the money I'd book you. Cheers.



on the button again their sir.
i second the loss of the housey flavoured start.
everybody loves breaks!

check this out if you like breaks and aren't against downloading. 
http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/91518561/urban+underground?tab=summary

these 2 mixes by the plumps back in 1998-2000 ish never get old
i have most of the tracks on vinyl and/or mp3 now too.

you can download track listing yourself
best breaks track ever has to be stakker-humanoid in my opinion
track 14 (final) on the second mix

enjoy
DJ


oh and can anyone give me some feedback on my last 24 hours of music making? my brain hurts, my ears are bleeding, my eyes sting, and i cant work out if i even like the track anymore i heard it so many times. just want a second opinion before i turn in for the night! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q


----------



## Red Arrow

A quick mix I threw together today, something a little different given the season thats in it. Expect to hear tunes from the likes of St. Germain, Mad Professor, Goldfrapp, Royksopp, Roni Size, Michael Franti, Lemon Jelly, Bob Marley and many more.

Not so much a bangin dj mix but more so just a selection of some tunes that I like. Recorded using serato, technics and a pioneer djm 400. 

October Blues its called and I picked this as the picture for it 






\




> http://soundcloud.com/bren84/bren84-october-blues
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mad Professor -v- Massive Attack - Bumper Ball Dub (Karmacoma)
> 2. Jamiroquai - Drifting Dub (Mad Professor Remix)
> 3. Lemon Jelly - Return to Patagonia
> 4. St. Germain - Sure Thing
> 5. David Holmes - Voices, Sirens, Rain (scratched up a little bit)
> 6. David Holmes - Incite a Riot
> 7. Michael Franti - Rebel Music (3 O'Clock Roadblock)
> 8. Goldfrapp - Black Cherry
> 9. Roysopp - Happy up here
> 10. Roni Size - Railings (2008 Re-Edit)
> 11. Beta 2 & Zero Tolerence - Hendersons Wife
> 12. Beta 2 & Zero Tolerence - Saturate State
> 13. Wu Tang - Wu Tang Clan Aint Nothin to fuck with (sample)


----------



## Red Arrow

heres another one, completely different style and pace

not really much of a ''mix'' but more a selection of some fine tunes... the last verse on the last song is pretty cool too if you can last that long 


> http://soundcloud.com/bren84/bren84-mellow-daze
> 
> Moody Selection of tunes
> 
> Josh Martinez - Just a Dood
> Lemon Jelly - Space Walk
> Blu Mar Ten - Why me, Why now
> Adam F - Tree Knows Everything
> Flying Lotus - Tea Leaf Dancers
> Josh Martinez - Time Alone
> Atmosphere - Guarantees
> Gil Scot Heron - The Bottle
> Agustus Pablo - Pablo Meets Mr. Bassie
> Calibre - Trying to Remember
> Calibre - Alone in a Crowd
> The Pharcyde - Passing Me By
> Rhyme Asylum - Smoke Screens & Pipe Dreams


----------



## Danny Weed

50 Cent - Wanksta (D.A.N Dubstep Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpGQWhCFVN4

http://rapidshare.com/files/298094340/50_Cent_-_Wanksta__D.A.N_Dubstep_Mix_.mp3

Edit: Oops, wrong thread lol, was meant to go in the productions thread.


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise nazi minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAtSShRYUj8


----------



## LS417

*Any trance fans?*

I've recently picked up DJing/mixing as a hobby (and fantasy) and I'd like your opinions on my first mix... equipment is pretty basic (Hercules RMX console + Virtual DJ5).

I've done a few house parties and feedback has been pretty good, my motto is "keep it simple, keep em dancing"...enough jibber jabber, enjoy!

http://soundcloud.com/dj-eles/dj-eles-30minminimix


1. Morgan Page Feat. Deadmau5 - Longest Road
2. ATB Feat. Flanders - Behind
3. Robbie Rivera - Back to zero
4. Armin Van Buuren Feat. Jennifer Rene - Fine without you
5. Myon & Shane 54 - Helpless (monstermix)
6. Klaas vs. Guru Josh Project - How does it feel infiniti 
7. Kings of Leon - Use Somebody (Chew Fu Festival Remix)

Thanks for looking! 

ps. ive got another mix up there too, feel free to check it out and give me any feedback


----------



## monstanoodle

*Wrexile mix for Drystone FM*

Linky



> *Tracklist:*
> 01. Wrexile - Lo-Fi Amplitude
> 02. RSD - Kingfisher
> 03. Wrexile - The Ol' Dayz
> 04. Wrexile - Something Heavy (Feat. Amy Kamala)
> 05. Forensics - Midnight Sky (Grooki Remix)
> 06. Wrexile - Break It (Properly Wrefix)
> 07. Wrexile - Pump Up The Volume
> 08. Dutty Dan - Stop!
> 09. Ruckus & Roke - Neverone
> 10. Dutty Dan - Cut Dis
> 11. Wrexile - Templist
> 12. Forensics - Endless (Wrexile Wremix)
> 13. Wrexile - Rose Bed
> 14. Wrexile - Kind Funky Tonight Innit
> 15. Dutty Dan - Happy Skank
> 16. Wrexile - Dubby Monday
> 17. Wrexile - My Love



Thankyou if you listen, and thankyou muchly for any feedback - bad or good.


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise minimix 005

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1hyyuqvmlyy/NOISEMINIMIX005.mp3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX78yfgcPMw


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I just made my best mix ever trashed on xanax last night. I listened to part of it today and so far its blowing my mind. I'll upload it soon.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmiles - hi Friend

http://rapidshare.com/files/302598322/ChemicalSmiles_-_Hi_Friend.mp3

electro/indie


----------



## @lterEgo

this is a promotional minimix i did for a gig i have on saturday night. it's a 30 minute downtempo sampler with a bit of an indian vibe, recorded as i was previewing my new tracks  click here to listen since i can't embed the thing from soundcloud apparently...


----------



## Red Arrow

@lterEgo said:


> this is a promotional minimix i did for a gig i have on saturday night. it's a 30 minute downtempo sampler with a bit of an indian vibe, recorded as i was previewing my new tracks  click here to listen since i can't embed the thing from soundcloud apparently...



some trippy sounds around three or so tunes into that ! 

nice mix

love the indian stuff at the end, makes me wana party like its 1959


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise minimix 006

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mzutnzn0ajj/NOISEMINIMIX006.mp3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO1GCUt19og


----------



## sense504

Josh Sense - September Slammin (Sept2009Promo)



1. Buck Naked - Just Bidness
2. Mr. Nice Legs - Summertime
3. Just Jason - House Thing // I Get Deep Acapella
4. Kinky Movement - Minor Swing (TBF Remix)
5. Natural Rhythm - Saturday (Dan X Re-Jazz)
6. D-T3ch - Jazzy Cliche
7. Combined - Cat + Mouse (Uneaq Jazz Cat Rmx)
8. Mikkael - The Sweet Side Of It (Combined Rmx)
9. D-T3ch - Brain Funk (Hector Morales Rmx)
10. KiNK - The Big Payback
11. Sonny Fodera - Outta Control
12. Organized Crime - Play The Part // I Get Deep Acapella
13. Corduroy Mavericks - Break A Dawn
14. Atnarko - On The Floor / Global Communication - The Way

http://pogostick.org/users/rob/September Slammin.mp3


----------



## NeoMeeko

*Eklectik - Reincarnation - Breaks Mix*

Mix from Eklectik - Denver, Colorado
Breaks mix
Check out Reincarnation, a first mix in quite some time, but I am sure all will enjoy. Check it out here http://soundcloud.com/eklectik/reincarnate/  but also check out his other mixes, especially Gift. If you have any comments please send them to me and I can pass them onto him, or send a message to Tony/Eklectik at www.myspace.com/eklectikthadj 

Thanks


----------



## StarOceanHouse

sense504 said:


> Josh Sense - September Slammin (Sept2009Promo)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Buck Naked - Just Bidness
> 2. Mr. Nice Legs - Summertime
> 3. Just Jason - House Thing // I Get Deep Acapella
> 4. Kinky Movement - Minor Swing (TBF Remix)
> 5. Natural Rhythm - Saturday (Dan X Re-Jazz)
> 6. D-T3ch - Jazzy Cliche
> 7. Combined - Cat + Mouse (Uneaq Jazz Cat Rmx)
> 8. Mikkael - The Sweet Side Of It (Combined Rmx)
> 9. D-T3ch - Brain Funk (Hector Morales Rmx)
> 10. KiNK - The Big Payback
> 11. Sonny Fodera - Outta Control
> 12. Organized Crime - Play The Part // I Get Deep Acapella
> 13. Corduroy Mavericks - Break A Dawn
> 14. Atnarko - On The Floor / Global Communication - The Way
> 
> http://pogostick.org/users/rob/September Slammin.mp3



I'm loving this mix right now.


----------



## tekkeN

chrisone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> here’s a long mix I recorded few weeks ago including some of my favorite tracks & melodies from 1992 to present!
> Starts up with deep melodic minimal and rises to atmospheric techno, electro, acid- & hardtrance till the end!
> I hope that everybody who loves quality techno will find here some new tracks for the ears.. %)
> 
> 
> “Lost Horizon”
> 
> 
> Mirror1: http://www.filefront.com/14009911/Lost Horizon.mp3
> 
> Mirror2: http://www.zshare.net/audio/62478476da5986c8/
> 
> Mirror3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPMIOFVQ
> 
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01. Function – Isotope
> 02. Tim Xavier – Reign Of Benedict V
> 03. Hot Chip – One Pure Thought (Dominik Eulberg Remix)
> 04. Danjel Esperanza – Die Vögel Gehn Zu Fuss
> 05. Jerome Sydenham – Darkroom
> 06. Gabriel Ananda – Atropin
> 07. Laurent Garnier – Panoramix
> 08. Thomas Muller – Seduction
> 09. Marc DePulse – Eiger Nord
> 10. Joel Mull – The End Has Begun
> 11. Mathew Jonson – Marionette
> 12. M.I.A. – River
> 13. Fergie/Reset Robot & Alan Fitzpatrick – Gas Mask
> 14. Extortion Group – On Brink Of Space
> 15. Planetary Assault Systems – Om The Def
> 16. Superstrobe – Journey
> 17. The Advent vs. Industrialyzer – Inox
> 18. DJ Pierre – I’ve Lost Control (Spastic Meltdown Mix)
> 19. DJ Hud aka Freddie Fresh – Off Balance
> 20. Emmanuel Top – Equilibrism
> 21. Acid Jesus – Fairchild
> 22. Alexander Kowalski & Diego Hostettler – Optometry
> 23. Anthony Rother – Destroy Him My Robots
> 24. Cursor Miner – Metathon
> 25. Stanny Franssen – B2/Ante Zenith 13
> 26. Members Of Mayday – Soundtropolis
> 27. Polygamy Boys – Desolate Destination
> 28. Rude 66 – No One Had A Clue
> 29. Carl Taylor – Angel Rage
> 30. Woody McBride – Religious Experience
> 31. The Rising Sons – Afghan Acid
> 32. James Ruskin – Paranoia
> 33. Balatro – In The Wake Of Dreams
> 34. C-System – Rapaz
> 35. Spectrums Data Forces – Devastation
> 36. Voidloss – I Don’t Want To Die Like This
> 37. Concrete DJz – Wireless Electricity
> 38. Nico – Alpha
> 39. DJ Hooligan – The Culture
> 40. Azimuth – Structure
> 41. Arpeggiators – Freedom Of Expression (Braincell Bubble Mix)
> 42. Baphomet – The Force
> 43. Brainwasher – L’Ange Gabriel (E-Mix)
> 44. Dan Ovan – Velocity Curves
> 45. Eternal Basement – When Sadness Comes



this is amazing, thanks! %)


----------



## sense504

StarOceanHouse said:


> I'm loving this mix right now.





thanks!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah, if you got any more mixes. post some more of that jackin shit %)


----------



## DJKAOS

30 Minute Ambient Noise Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu


----------



## perfect haze

Just doing a new lil D'n'B project at the mo, 10 mixes, 10 tracks per mix, Each from a year in the past decade (Oh yeah i challenged myself to knock one out a day too, but I'm not making any promises on that one!).....part 1:1999 got done early this morning  Am frantically Searching for tunage for the upcoming ones now, esp as 2000-2001 era D'n'B was really my heyday and i could probably fill about a million youtubes with classics :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M_sWHkhOLs


----------



## chrisone

tekkeN said:


> this is amazing, thanks! %)



cheers m8, glad you liked it:D


----------



## chrisone

A new dark homebrew mix of atmospheric techno, acid and trance with tunage from 1993-2009..

What a shame that so many great old tunes are already forgotten.. some of them are in here!
Don't miss it 



*"They Come By Night"*



Something for your mind @


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4N4NYHY5



Tracklist:


01. James Ruskin - From Over The Edge
02. Jesse Somfay - Lying In A Bed Of Myst
03. Drumcomplex - Over The Sea
04. Dee Green aka FDK - Ka
05. Extrawelt - Was Ubrig Bleibt ("Das Es" Remix)
06. Mark Broom - Twenty Nine (Black Mix)
07. Ricardo Villalobos - Dexter
08. Florence - The Vineyard (Justin Berkovi Dark Remix)
09. Hannah Holland - Banshee (Mike Monday Remix)
10. Sleeparchive - Radio Transmission 
11. Marco Bailey & Tom Hades - Glides
12. Secret Cinema - Kurzweil
13. Der Dritte Raum - Montiee
14. Absolute - Past vs. Future
15. Cyberia - Doors Part I
16. Suburban Hell - Droid Behaviour
17. Sonic Voyagers - Beyond The Infinite (Warp Cruise Remix)
18. The Hallucination Generation - Magic Flux (Magic Touch Remix)
19. Acrid Abeyance - Tranquil
20. DJ Skull - Skitzo Frantic Panic
21. Plastikman - Smak
22. Basic Channel - Phylyps Trak II
23. Neil Landstrumm - Diamond Taxation
24. British Murder Boys - Splinter
25. C-System - Marciano
26. Grovskopa - Jauhar (Oscar Mulero Remix)
27. Radial - Guillotine
28. Charlton - Septenary
29. The Vonn Trapp Family - Ten Bob
30. Industrialyzer - Going Up
31. Voidloss - Babalon Working
32. Infiniti aka Juan Atkins - Skyway
33. Johannes Heil - Ein Traum
34. Chris Liebing - Dandu Groove (Thomas Krome Remix)
35. Suburban Knight - Infra Red Spectrum
36. Heiko Laux - Sahara Effects EP
37. Return Of The Native - Morphosis


Runtime: 02:41:50
Quality: 224 kbps

%)


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise Minimix 007

http://www.mediafire.com/?wtnyrtq2gnz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECc8uNf7bI


----------



## skarz

Hi, I was curious if the artists on here mind if I syndicate some of these mixes on my music blog? I won't post an actual link but the url is electrojams.com.


----------



## chrisone

@skarz

good idea mate!


----------



## DOB

*Acidious sound trip*

http://dnbshare.com/download/dob-Satori.mp3.html


I put my soul into this little lame mix... its audio story created specialy for listening on high dose lsd trip.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmiles - ElectroAids (43:03) [{Electro/indie]}

1.) To Protect & Entertain - Busy P 
2.) Banging Bogus Basin (Will Bailey Mix) - Anglo Satelitte 
3.) Raven (Crookers Remix) - Proxy 
4.) Its Guud ft Mr V (Matteo Dimarr Remix) 
5.) Shuffle - Dirty Disco Youth 
6.) The Grey Agenda - Wolfgang Gartner 
7.) Hey - Diplo & Laidback Luke 
8.) Get Up Everybody - Starkillers/Disco Dollies 
9.) Wake Up - Les Petis Pilous

edit: link duh... edit 2: im retarded and added wrong long HERE YA GO! *WORKING LINK****

http://rapidshare.com/files/312917262/ChemicalSmiles _-_ElectroAids.mp3


----------



## physix

Recorded mix from yours truly on Friday 13 2009 @ Club Tru.

Steam | @ Soundcloud
Download | @ Dot-Syntax


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmiles - ElectroAids v. 2.0 (29:07)

1.) Roll It (Armani XXX change & Pase rock rmx tease)
2.) S Bombers - Congorock & Crookers
3.) Rye Rye MIA BANG (Torror Torro Remix)
4. Maximal Ratio - DJ Snarftastic
5.) Touch my Horn - Crookers
6.) Alone in the Jungle - Dirty Beats
7.) Pon Di Floor - Major Lazer
8. II Cativillo + THUNDER- Crookers

http://rapidshare.com/files/313244988/ChemicalSmiles_-_ElectroAids_v2.0.mp3


----------



## physix

3 cDecks + Cycloops = *Baby Sugar Honey*, a mix of all things tech: chunky, deep, rolling, and funky.  As with all BP's studio mixes, there's a motif underneath the layers and the beats and the FX, a story being told.  

Tracks List:
Blaze	:: More Than Gold :: Nite Grooves
Sonny Fodera :: You :: Beatdown
Tovar	 :: Take Me There :: Myna
Mike Frugaletti :: Understandable :: Lunatic Jazz
Kid Enigma 	:: Forgettin	:: bNatural
++[overlay] Tovar :: Take Me There :: Myna
Abe Duque feat. Blake Baxter:: What Happened?  :: Process 	 
Ser  :: Watch The Wall :: Sweetleaf 
M. Tolfrey & D.Ramirez :: Bounce to Me :: Phonica 	
Marek Bois  :: Oranges :: RRYGULAR 
Egbert :: Vreugdevuur :: Cocoon
Michael Mendoza	:: Be Without You :: Hardsoul 
Patrick Roos :: Mr Wonderman :: Midtown 
Re Dupre  :: Fuckoff :: Lo kik 
The Candy Dealers :: Street Delight :: Eight-Tracks
David Harness & Roland Clark :: The Dj's An Alien:: Tenor
Dustbowl :: Tipton :: U&A 
WestBoy :: She's Got My Heart :: Noir Music			       
Marshall :: Voodoo :: 303 Lovers 
Da Funk :: Caffeine :: Dutchie 
Marshall :: Banshee :: 303 Lovers 
Nima Gorji :: Groove Control :: KGBeats 
++[overlay] Da Funk :: Caffeine :: Dutchie 
Marshall :: Andale :: 303 Lovers
Ben Armstrong  :: Time What Time 	:: 6th Sense 
Steven Stone :: Get Up	 :: Pino Music
Organized Crime :: Crime Hurts :: Firehouse
++[overlay] Bryan Jones :: 100% Fly :: Control

*______WHERE______  * 
*Stream |* @ Soundcloud
*Download | *@ Dot-Syntax
*Tracklist | *@ Dot-Synax

_Download is highest VBR quality, per the rules._


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 011*
Dark and Fat Sound...For the Sound Lovers
Techno/Progressive
*
DL Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_011.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## StarOceanHouse

great mix physix! I love the blend of tech and funky. It's  like your taking us into a journey through the many areas of house.


----------



## Vacate

http://www.mediafire.com/?hnotdwe4tmt






Hot Mess presents...
Steez n Skeez 

01) Hot Mess - "Hot Messedly"
02) Sub Focus - "Could This Be Real"
03) Monster Squad - "I Get"
04) The Wong Boys - "Git Ur Fuck On (Hot Mess' Late In The Game Remix)"
05) Franz Ferdinand - "What She Came For (Lee Mortimer Remix)"
06) D.I.M. - "Airbus Baby (AC Slater Remix)"
07) Udachi - "Jellyroll"
08 ) Buraka Som Sistema - "IC19 (A1 Bassline Remix)"
09) Hot Mess - "P.A.R.T,Y."
10) Dre Skull - "I Want You (AC Slater Remix)"
11) B. Rich - "Make Me Dance (Hot Mess Remix)"
12) Fagget Fairys - "Roll the Dice (B. Rich Remix)"
13) B. Rich feat. Whiskey Pete - "Ain't Here To Party"
14) Alice & The Serial Numbers - "Zombie Barbie (Aniki's Dawn of The Bass Remix)"
15) The Funk Out - "Big Dick (Bill Eff's Big Bass Remix)"
16) DJ Dan - "I Don't Care (Electric Soulslide Remix)"
17) MSTRKRFT - "Heartbreaker (Laidback Luke Remix"
18 ) La Roux - "I'm Not Your Toy (Jack Beats Remix)"
19) Hostage - "I Get High"
20) Lady Sovereign - "I Got You Dancing (Jack Beats Remix)"
21) Lee Mortimer - "This Real Shit (Dylan H Shit's Gold Mix)"
22) A-Divizion feat. MC Flipside - "What It's About"
23) FuckJack - "MC Wobblin (The Funk Out Remix)"
24) Hot Mess - "iJustine - Cut"
25) Monster Squad - "Make Me Lose It"
26) The Funk Out - "Shake That"
27) Little Boots - "New In Town (A1 Bassline Attack Remix)"
28 ) Hostage - "Soundboy"
29) Remi Nicole - "Standing Tears Apart (A1 Bassline Jump Up Summer Mix)"
30) Spencer & Hill - "Tresspasser (Gigi Borocco Remix)"
31) AC Slater - "Bassline Time (Eli Emith Remix)"
32) Jack Beats - "Get Down VIP"
33) Hot Mess - "Do U Wanna? (2 Bit Thugs Remix)"
34) Hostage - "Welcome to Paradise"
35) Lee Mortimer & Foamo - "It's Going Down"
36) Kelevera feat. Kop Out - "Love You So (B. Rich Remix)"
37) Foamo - "Rockerman (Lee Mortimer Remix)"
38 ) Shab & Ruffcut - "Twist (Bill Eff Remix)"
39) Hot Mess - "Sweat It Out"
40) A Girl & A Gun - "Whomp That Sucka (A1 Bassline Remix)"
41) DJ Dan - "Bam (Rico Tubbs Remix)"
42) B. Rich feat. Whiskey Pete & Sue Cho - "Bump"
43) Hot Mess - "Dip!"
44) Kelevera feat. Kop Out - "Scrap Pop Culture"
45) Hockey - "Song Away (Jack Beats Anger Remix)"
46) Hot Mess - "Propa Choppa"
47) Dirty Disco Youth - "Stupid Sound"
48 ) Udachi & Jubilee - "Paypur"

http://www.myspace.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.facebook.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.twitter.com/WeAreAHotMess


----------



## physix

StarOceanHouse said:


> great mix physix! I love the blend of tech and funky. It's  like your taking us into a journey through the many areas of house.



Thanks!  Glad you liked it!



Vacate said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?hnotdwe4tmt



Vacate, tracklisting looks well-sick!  DL'ing now.


----------



## Vacate

physix said:


> Vacate, tracklisting looks well-sick!  DL'ing now.



Freshness... Enjoy!


----------



## ea1475

http://soundcloud.com/veslemoy-1/acids-bass-pn

Here's my first mix. 

My objective for this mix was to harmonically blend a variety of energetic songs that had a modern sound and others that had an "old skool" feel to them, creating a fun and exciting compilation that many people would like. I started the mix out by having some catchy vocal tracks and worked the mix up to the harder stuff. I brought the mix down a bit toward the end and concluded it with a hard-hitting track, completing the mix with a hard, energetic feel.


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions - 008 (03Dec09) di.fm/techhouse*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with the latest Subdivisions DI Sessions 008 (03Decemberr09) the two hour Subdivisions show Includes tracks from Android Cartel, Bradler, Jamie Anderson, Touane, C-Soul, Yse, Lutzenkirchen, Nico Purman, Lucio Aquilina, Lloyd Kenny, Asem Shama, Matador, and a special guest mix from Kelly Wills from A-Squared Muzik and Music Planet Group Chicago 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full 2 hr Radio Show feat.Kelly Wills guest mix: *
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_008_(03Dec09)feat.KellyWills.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 007 DJ Mix (1 hour)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_008_(03Dec09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Track Listing: Merlyn Martin Mix 1st Hour*

Artist/Track/Label

1. Android Cartel - To Avoid Man - Further Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/203133/A Million Memories

2. Bradler - Stage Dive (Original Mix) - Restart Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...=2924&contextType=labels&contextEntityId=2924

3. Lloyd Kenny - The Yodel - Patsada 

4. Touane - Rare Beauty - Left Handed Audio
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/208666/Studio Works Part 1

5. Jamie Anderson - Predator - Artform
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/2110/Jamie Anderson

6. Lucio Aquilina - I Got You - Hide Out Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/33049/Lucio Aquilina

7. Tnao - Mi Casa (Original Mix) - Proton Limited
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206109/Mi Casa EP

8. C-Soul - That's The Way We Do It Now - Bounce House
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201503/That's The Way We Do It Now EP

9. Matador - Bliss (Simone Tavazzi Remix) - Perc Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/368/Perc Trax

10. Yse - Things Never Said - Lost My Dog
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/837/Lost My Dog

11. Asem Shama - Angeldust - Paseo 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...7556&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=7556

12. Lützenkirchen - Borderline  - Great Stuff 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201020/Ghost Me EP

13. Nico Purman - Funk Forest - 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Track Listing: Kelly Wills Mix 2nd Hour*
http://myspace/kellywills
http://www.djkellywills.com

Artist/Track/Label

1. Olin - Low Blow - Klientele
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196191/Wigwam EP

2. Deyan Zlatinoff - I've Got Soul - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188873/Like This

3. Jon Pegnato - Yes - Shush Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/21910/Jon Pegnato4. Hector Couto - Surobu - Attary Records

5. Duky, Mild Bang - Make You Dance - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195402/Make You Dance

6. Victor Arias - Causa Y Efecto - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200099/V/A Album 01

7. Derek Ruiz - Calamidad - Unreleased
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206561/Lost In Groove Volume 4

8. Joal - Delay Addiction - Attary Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206561/Lost In Groove Volume 4

9. Angel Alanis - Quierro (Life Mix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/56/Angel Alanis

10. Angel Alanis - Quierro (Que Mix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/56/Angel Alanis

11. Merlyn Martin & DJ Thee-O - Refugee (Kelly Wills & SkS Remix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197359/Refugee

12. Zemi - Live On (Inert Instrumental Remix) - Unreleased 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...43&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=108343

13. Zemi - Live On - Unreleased 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...43&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=108343

14. Tekmao, Federico Vieco - Desperate Sax - Unreleased
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197796/The Family


----------



## mcnairfrk

*Beautiful New Trance Mix by LightsnSounds!*

Great trance mix by the relatively unknown LightsnSounds check it out and see his other work, really promising up-and-comer. http://soundcloud.com/lights-sounds/december-mix what do you guys think?


----------



## Bomboclat

if anyone is interested in having a mix streamed at the bluelight christmas party, please check this thread here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=7820154


----------



## shith3ad

http://soundcloud.com/infinitegurl/tinymix-infinitegurl







http://soundcloud.com/infinitegurl/taste-1


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Resound 011*(Last Crazik dj Mix)
Dark and Fat Sound...For the Sound Lovers

*
DL Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_011.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## logikstate

*Latest mix from me*

http://fairtilizer.com/track/63831

Storm The Beach

01. Axwell/Ingrosso/Angello/Laidback Luke feat. Deborah Cox - Leave The World Behind
02. Dosem - Beach Kisses (Joris Voorn Green Mix)
03. Way Out West feat. Jonathan Mednedsohn - Only Love (Jerome Isma-Ae Mix)
04. DJ Yvan - Adagio For Strings 2009 (Phil Green Rework)
05. Jorgensen and BSD - I Don't Care (deadmau5 remix)
06. Ceven Fisher, Prok & Fitch - Mundo (David Penn Dark Room Mix)
07. The Loops Of Fury - Flick A Switch (DJ Dan & Mike Balance Mix)
08. Mark Knight And The Funkagenda - Man With The Red Face (Original Club Mix)
09. Wendel Kos, Leventina - Love Is An Ilusion (Wendel Kos First Sunlight Mix)
10. Dubfire - Roadkill (Edxs Acapulco Night Remix)
11. Mylo - Drop The Pressure (Proff Remix)
12. Armand Van Helden - Funk Phenomena (Starkillers 2009 Remix)
13. Richard Vission & Static Revenger ft Luciana - I Like That (Original Mix)
14. Dirty South - Alamo (TV Rock Remix)

Feedback welcome.


----------



## logikstate

More from me:

http://fairtilizer.com/track/64787 - Super spaced out chill mix

http://fairtilizer.com/track/64625 - Another chill out mix

http://fairtilizer.com/track/64623 - Trance mix

http://fairtilizer.com/track/64509 - Breaks mix

http://fairtilizer.com/track/64501 - Another breaks mix

Feedback welcome!

Enjoy


----------



## Sega420

Seems we have a lot of talented DJs out there. 
Im still a bedroom DJ, unfortunately ive only rocked a few parties but thats it :/ 

anyways, heres one i made last night. 

My DJ alias is BlaQ Kat. i play minimal, and similar. 
genres are useless so ill just say stuff that youd find on M_nus recordings. 


anyways- on the 4 deck setup in Traktor pro, i couldnt cue the track i wanted to bring in properly 
(marc houle's techno vocals) 
aka the volume was still up on said deck while trying to find the beat. 
happens twice, but aint too noticable, so forgive this please lol 


any and all feedback is great! 

BlaQ Kat's "Stupid Like A Fox" mix 2009 
http://www.mediafire.com/?iymnzwmuzd4 

enjoy


----------



## mumblz

tech house mix  with various artists including Pan-Pot, anja schneider, minimorph and booka shade...enjoy!

http://soundcloud.com/kittles17


----------



## *IRISH*

*Dubstep Mix*

Hey guys a dubstep mix for ya's, let me know what ya think.

Johnny Quest 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/e1sw9j

28mins

I remember - Caspa remix
Tale of the exploding fist - 16 Bit
Better with you - Dj Madd
Low Freqz - Barbarix
Drumstick - Hench
The Blank - Skizm
Shaolin Style - Nero remix
Something else - Nero
Twilight - Distance
Wellard - Caspa
This way - Nero
Printer Jam - Mistabishi
Eastern Jam - Chase and Status
Against all odds - Chase and Status
The Terminator - Caspa
Act like you know - Nero


----------



## DJKAOS

Violated With Noise Promo Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?mjt0ymmzdm1


----------



## DJKAOS

Buben Board Extreme Noise Megamix 

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg


----------



## DJKAOS

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom


----------



## DJKAOS

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm


----------



## jpgrdnr

dubsaves - December Bluelighted Mix:

2.5 hours of progressive and trance.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GD9NSLD6


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

all bl djs who want their set available for download MAKE A POST WITH VALID LINK!


----------



## DJKAOS

Violated with Noise Mix Part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?hn3ggmnv2dv


----------



## DJKAOS

Spookcore VS Extreme noise part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Live Mixes @ Giant Hollywood / @ 9th Annual White Party Salt Lake City*

Hey there Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here I am proud to present some live mixes from two recent gigs. The first mix is from The Viva La Tech Take Over @ Giant in Hollywood on December 5th, the second mix is from The 9th Annual White Party in Salt Lake City.  Included is the 
art work, link to the djmix, and some video footage and pictures from the events. Keep an eye out for some new Merlyn Martin Present's mixes coming in January featuring J-Luv from SLC, Brian Beatz from LA some DJ's I think everyone should take a listen to. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 







Copy Paste to Browser: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/merlyn_martin_live_at_giant(viva_la_tech)takeover(12-5-09).mp3

Shinedoe - Higher (DJ Madskillz Remix) - Intacto
Egbert - Vreugdevuur - Cocoon Recordings
Juan Sanchez - Dr. Kneep (Anton Pieete Remix) - Break New Soil
Westpark unit - Feel This (Dub Mix) - Farside Records
Paolo Mojo Presents DJ Strip - Sticks 'n Stones - OOSH Music
Mark Broom - People (Nick Curly Remix) - 2020 Vision Recordings
Ross Evana - Get You (Original Mix) - Omerta Records
Yse - Things Never Said - Lost My Dog
John Acquaviva and David Amo Julio Navas - Acquanamo - Definitive Recordings

Video: Viva La Tech (Patio Take Over) Live at Giant in Hollywood:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Dli0uL1H8







Copy Paste to Browser: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/MM_live@whiteparty_slc_12:11:09.mp3

Juan Sanchez - Dr. Kneep (Anton Pieete Remix) - Break New Soil
C-Soul - That's The Way We Do It Now - Bounce House
Estroe - Updraft (Tedd Patterson's Estro-Glide) - Connaisseur Recordings
Shinedoe - Higher (DJ Madskillz Remix) - Intacto
Vernon - Give me Love  - Ready Made
Jay Shepheard - Last Days Exit (Jimpster Remix)
Alec Troniq - i`m the foolaloof [agaric rmx] - Boroque
Justin Martin And Claude VonStroke - Beat That Bird - dirtybird
Sleazy McQueen - Through The Speakers (Andrew Phelan & Origami Mix) - Prismatic
NDKJ Vs Chaka Khan - I Feel for You (Torins Peak Hour mix)
DJ Madskillz - Surface (Original Mix) - 

Pictures 9th Annual White Party:
http://www.unparallelphotography.com/events/whiteparty121109/

Video 9th Annual White Party:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxy5tv-0jF0


----------



## Falc0

DJ Jiggity(me)'s latest mix!

http://soundcloud.com/dj-jiggity/fuckinelectro


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise Nazi Minimix 002

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmtznttzmx5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCqU8C2mu6Y


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise Minimix 012

http://www.mediafire.com/?nynngyxgju4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQWEH4_8j8k


----------



## Milkshakes

MDMJ (that's me) - Tough Center, Sweet Tooth

Tracklist (Title - Artist)

The Heartache - Azura
Make You Love Me (Squad E Remix) - D Code
Cut and Recycle - Re Con and Squad E
Bring Me Round To Love - Sy and Unknown
Love Sick Crazy - Styles, Breeze, and Re Con
Arcade - DJ Stormtrooper
Bitch Goes Boom - Sc@r & Miss Special K
Heart of Gold (Hixxy Remix) - Force and Styles


----------



## DjDAvinciSQuared

*two links to my last podcasts*

here are two links from my last podcast let me know what you think. I am new to the forum so I hope you enjoy.

something for everyone
http://podcastmachine.com/podcasts/2087/ep.../file_128kb.mp3

Oct Podcast
http://podcastmachine.com/podcasts/2087/ep.../file_256kb.mp3

also check out more info on the websit
www.DAvincisquared.com


----------



## chrisone

Hi 2 all,
wishing you and your families a prosperous new year 2010, hope you all had a great New Years Eve party

Here's another long mix I recorded on New Years Eve with dark techno & acid from 1991 - 2009!

Had a lot of fun with this one so I hope you'll like it as I do^^


DJ ..........: ChrisOne
Title ..............: Escape From Planet X
Genre ..............: Dark Techno, Trance & Acid
Source .............: WEB
Quality ............: 256kbps / 44.1KHz / Joint Stereo
Tracks .............: 40
Duration ...........: 02:26:22
Release Date .......: 01.01.2010



You can grab it via


http://www.filefront.com/15259243/Escape-From-Planet-X.mp3/

or 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UIQVUQ0


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions - 010 (07DJan10) di.fm/techhouse*






Happy New Years Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 010 (07January10) this two hour show Includes tracks from Johnny D,  Bukaddor and Fishbeck, Delano Smith, Ramon Tapia, Noir & WestBo, Dennis Ferre, Okain, Slam, Luetzenkirchen, Max Cooper, Andrew Phelan & Origami, DJ Madskillz, Chris Liebin,  Merlyn Martin & Huggie

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full 2 hr Radio Show:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/SubdivisionsdI_010_(07jan10)podcast.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 010 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/SubdivisionsdI_010_(07jan09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Track Listing*

_Artist, Title, Label_

1. Johnny D -  Point Of No Return - Oslo
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200022/Point Of No Return

2. Bukaddor and Fishbeck - Rolling Stoned - MBF 

3. Deep´a & Biri - Hine Gama - Trapez Ltd 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/1095/trapez_ltd

4.Delano Smith - Truth - Third Ear Recordings

5. Ramon Tapia - Sunka Sanka (Coyu & Edu Imbernon Remix) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196760/Sunka Sanka Part 1

6. Noir & WestBoy - She's Got My Heart (Original Mix) -  Noir Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197814/She's Got My Heart

7. Dennis Ferrer - Hey Hey (Dennis Ferrer's Attention Vocal Mix) - Objektivity
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201468/Hey Hey

8. Okain - Wait Please - Tsuba
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198241/Deep Troubles EP

9. Boris Werner - Can't Let Go - Remote Area
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197479/Various Artists - Remote Areas

10. Slam - We Doin' This Again? - Paragraph
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/199905/Variance / We Doin' This Again?

11. Disco & Martini - Flatliner (Platform B) - ABB

12. Luetzenkirchen - I House You (Platform B) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html.../Organic Techhouse Volume 2 (Full Collection)

13. Max Cooper - ExhaleInhale - Veryverywrongindeed Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/210121/InhaleExhale

14. Andrew Phelan & Origami - Pressure  - Prismatic Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206107/Dusted Roots Volume 7

15. Massi DL - Gipsytown - Cadenza
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212144/Gypsytown

16. Benny Rodrigues - Woest - Figure
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202531/Woest EPMassimo Di Lena - The Untold Story - Cadenza Records

17. Cubik & Origami - Bought & Sold (George Cochrane Mix) - Prismatic Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/213118/Bought & Sold

18. Denis Yashin - Street U - Future Audio
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/207003/Minimal Techno Volume 12

19. The Junkies - Quartro Uno Sei (UGLH & Federico Locchi Mix) -  Noir Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202657/Dark Stars 3

20. DJ Madskillz - Kliniek - Bitten
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198818/Surface

21. Toni D & Luciano Esse - La Mia Casa (Anton Pieete Remix) -  Material
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201966/Lycra EP

22. Chris Liebing - Discombobulated - Rekids
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200178/Discombobulated / Klave

23. Short Bus Kids - Bless The Funk - Bounce House Recordings


24. Merlyn Martin & Huggie -  Confirmation - PolyTechnic Records


----------



## DJKAOS

30 minute ambient noise mix
http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

part 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

buben board megamix
http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

noise mix 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmwq0jj2wz2

noise mix 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?1tzgzozmyza

extreme noise
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzmrmgzzyqt

megabass
http://www.mediafire.com/?gymjiez4jvk

noise nazi minimix
http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

violated with noise mix
http://www.mediafire.com/?hn3ggmnv2dv

violated promo mix
http://www.mediafire.com/?mjt0ymmzdm1

spookcore mix
http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu


----------



## claywatkins

*Oldschool vinyl mix - Funky & Jackin House - DJ Clay Watkins*

Here are some old, but good tracks that I threw together from my small collection of vinyl that still remains amongst my digital collection.  Hope everyone enjoys!  Hit me up for the tracklist if you want any names.

http://soundcloud.com/djclaywatkins/oldschool-vinyl-set


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Presents Brian Beats - Techin It Up (DJ Mix)*





Merlyn Martin (japanes kanji logo)

Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here and I am proud to present to you  a DJ Mix from up and coming DJ Brian Beats out of Los Angeles. The mix is super solid Techouse I think you will enjoy. I met Brian back in November at UKUf radio on line he was dropping a phat house set. Keep an eye out for this young man he is one to watch!

Check out the mix and visit Brian Beatz on myspace at http://myspace.com/brianbeats.

Hope you Enjoy!
*- Merlyn*


http://www.djmerlyn.com/presents/brianbeatz_techin_it_up.mp3

Track Listing

Artist, Title

1 johnny d, point of no return
2 marc depalse, e1 lobo loco
3 man-d a, oh my god (siwell mix)
4 mowgli, london to paris (original)
5 dr kucho, chase (angle anx remix)
6 denis hovat, bitch
7 Olivier Giacomotto, Dj Tonio - V1ru5 (Original Mix)
8 D_Ramirez_Mark_Knight Underworld_-_Downpipe_Original_Club_Mix
9 Alex Del Amo & Les Schmitz - Scratch And Bite (Original Mix)
10 DBN - Asteroidz (Sultan & Ned Shepard remix)
11 Lish - Dirty Feelings (SQL remix)
12 Mike Polo - You're Not Alone (Filthy Rich Vocal Mix)


----------



## Milkshakes

*:d :d :d*

MDMJ - Milkshakes Meets House

Tracklist:
1. Leonardus - Smile (Original Mix)
2. Uffie - First Love (Joar Hellsaeus Messy Remix)
3. Klaxons - Golden Skans To Interzone (So Me Remix)
4. Daft Punk - Face To Face (Demon Remix)
5. The Whitest Boy Alive - Golden Cage (Fred Falke Remix)
6. Leonardus - Womanizer (Original Mix)
7. Pierre de la Touche - Specialized in Love
8. Kevin Chapman - Day n' Night ( Project Mayhem Remix)
9. Air - Don't Be Light (Malibu Remix)
10. Sebastian - H.A.L
11. Santogold - Creator


----------



## DJKAOS

Scorpion frequency extreme noise mix!

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTQlNVE8UQ


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Live @ Say Hello Los Angeles - 01/02/2010*

Hello Techno Citizens! I am proud to present a live set from an event called 'Say Hello' that I played in Los Angeles On January 2nd, 2010. It was an early set so it's beaty and builds as it goes. I hope that you enjoy!

*- Merlyn   * 







http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/mm_live@sayhello(01-02-10).mp3

KID HANDSOME - AFRIKAANS (JET PROJECT REMIX) - Acitone Digital
Lloyd Kenny - The Yodel - Patsada
Bukaddor and Fishbeck - Rolling Stoned - MBF
Mihai Popoviciu, Jay Bliss & Praslea - Vegas - All Inn Records
Big Brother - The Ritual - Lost My Dog
Boris Werner - I can't Let you Go - Remote Area
Dj MAry & MDR - Just Believe - Behaviors
Luetzenkirchen - I House You  - Platform B  
El Mundo & Satori - Men with Mustaches - Material Limited
Tim Xavier & Camea - YOu Control My Self (Tims Techno Edit) - Clink
Noir & WestBoy - She's Got My Heart (Original Mix) -  Noir Music
DJ Madskillz - Kliniek - Bitten

Make Contact:
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://facebook.com/merlynmartin
http://myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://twitter.com/merlynmartin


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mi81wE2De4


----------



## DJKAOS

300 Bpm Extreme Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions - 011 (21Jan10) di.fm/techhouse*






Hola Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 011 (21January10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Monoblock, Motrgan Geistm Marco Zenker, Piemont, Roland Nights, Darlyn Vlys, Luis Flores, Criss Source, Audio Injection, Jet Project, Maetrik, Ross Evana, Internullo. Special guest mix from Ramon Tapia Great Stuff Music -  Belgium.

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. Ramon Tapia guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_011(21jan10)feat.ramon_tapia.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 010 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_011(21jan10)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Hour One - Merlyn martin - Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Monoblock - Shouting Nonsense Out The Window (Original Mix) - AIRDROP Records - (Promo)
2. Morgan Geist Reversion - Deep In The Feeling - Cheap and Deep
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/207845/Deep In The Feeling / Warm Seq
3. Marco Zenker - Think twice - Harry Klein Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215107/Harry Klein Records 001
4. Piemont - Twice as long - MBF
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/1093/mbf
5. Roland Nights - Phonic - Urban Torque®
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/9704/urbantorque
6. Darlyn Vlys - La Pause - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
7. Luis Flores - The Painin My Left Arm - Hidden Agenda - (promo)
8. Criss Source - Saxphunk (Lutzenkichen_RMX) - Blue Fin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216020/Saxphunk
9. Audio Injection  -  The Way I Am  - Droid.Digital - (Promo)
10. Jet Project - Zuma -Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
11. Maetrik - Paradigm House - Original Mix - Treibstoff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212851/Paradigm House
12. Ross Evana - Ouija Board - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
13. Internullo - Taifas -  Yellow Tail
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216079/Taifas

Hour Two - Ramon Tapia - Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Android Cartel – Dying To Survive - Railyard rec

2. Harry Axt - Bastardo - Kiddaz Fm

3. Ramon Tapia - Simbiosis - Cdr

4. Ramon Tapia - The Digg - Great Stuff Rec

5. Stefano Noferini - Burundi - Deeperfect Rec

6. Ramon Tapia - Its That Dub Thing - Strictly Rhythm

7. Ramon Tapia - Back To The Bush - Cdr

8. Nic Fanciulli – Work the Week - Rejected

9. Ramon Tapia - This Groove - Strictly Rhythm

10. Dj Madskillz --Surface - Bitten

11. Jerome Packman , David K , OTP – Close To The Edge – Quartz

Check out Ramon Tapia on line:
http://www.myspace.com/elcarlitto
http://www.greatstuffmusic.eu


----------



## DJKAOS

Stream and download my experimental mixes here

http://www.groundzeroprojects.com/profile/DjKaos28


----------



## DJKAOS

http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/katharsys VS Donny Extreme Noise Minimix.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 1 320kbps.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Extreme Noise 20 Min Minimix.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 2 320kbps.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Buben Board Extreme Noise Megamix 128kbps.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Violated With Noise Mix Part 1 128kbps.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Violated With Noise Promo Mix.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/GAAD VS NOISE NAZI MINIMIX.mp3
http://uploads.mailboxdrive.com/Black Hoe Vs Scorpion Frequency Extreme Noise Minimix.mp3


----------



## DJKAOS

30 Minute Ambient Noise Mix 002

http://www.mediafire.com/?ymweinj2ug0


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey Everyone, I am  Producer/DJ and been producing my own tracks for over 6 years, and recently have gotten back into DJ'ing as well. I have several mixes available to listen to as well as free to download. The mixes range from Down Tempo to upbeat Hard Dance. My Sound ranges from Techno, House, Hard Dance, and anything in-between. Here is the link check out the mixes and have a great day.

Techno/House/Hard Dance Mixes


----------



## Maui2k

30 minute Drum and Bass Heavy Mix.

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-january-mix-2010


----------



## monstanoodle

*Wrexile - Trouble @ T'Mill Mix*


> Tracklist:
> 
> 01. Cypress Hill - Audio X
> 02. Akira Kiteshi - Boom n Pow
> 03. Wrexile - Grumble about it
> 04. Dutty Dan - Stop!
> 05. Wrexile - Pump up the volume
> 06. Wrexile - River lullaby
> 07. Wrexile - Rose bed
> 08. Dutty Dan - Cut Diss
> 09. Horace & Beedle - Watch we (Wrexile Wremix)
> 10. Illogik - The Ninja
> 11. Wrexile - Something Heavy
> 12. Wrexile - Something Heavy (Breaks Wrefix)
> 13. Wrexile - Voices
> 14. Wrexile - Wobble like it's hot
> 15. Wrexile - Old Sample
> 16. Wrexile - Kinda funky
> 17. Wrexile - My love
> 18. Wrexile - Templist
> 19. Wrexile - Crunch munch clang
> 20. Wrexile - Explore for downfall
> 21. Wrexile - I do this to myself
> 
> [Ambient interlude 1 with...]
> 22. RF - End of the line
> 
> [House et al.]
> 23. Mr. Oizo - Erreur Jean
> 24. The Knife - Heartbeats (rex the dog remix)
> 25. Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Streetlab remix)
> 
> [Ambient interlude 2 with...]
> 26. Sunshine ST - Capa's last transmission home
> 
> [Dnb & Mash Up]
> 27. LTJ Bukem & Photek - Pharaoh
> 28. Wrexile - Chlorine Brain
> 29. Monsta Noodle - Attack of the killer Ragga Jungle MCs (Crash up version)



Enjoy  If you check it out that is. Running time is 1hr 11m 41s


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions 012 (04Feb10) Jamie Anderson (guest mix)*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 012 (04February10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Quenum, Marcin Czubala & Hugo, Harry Axt, Daniel Mehlhart, Hermanez, Kaiserdisco, Jamie Jones, Kasper Bjørke, Merlyn Martin & Huggie, Alessandro Crimi, Paul Hardy, Dolly La Parton, Beroshima, Kevin Gorman, Terence Fixmer, Carl Craig and a special exclusive guest mix from Jamie Anderson from Artform Recordings - U.K.  

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full 2 hr Radio Show Merlyn Martin (Hour One) - Jamie Anderson guest mix (Hour Two):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_012(04Feb10)Guest_Mix(Jamie_Anderson).mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin: (Hour One)*

*Artist, Title, Label:*

1. Quenum - Colas - Clapper 
(Pre-release)
2. Marcin Czubala & Hugo - No Tu No - Mobilee
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215408/Zoo Comunale
3. Harry Axt - Stopp - Relax2000
(Pre-release)
4. Daniel Mehlhart - Heatnut - Get Digital
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
5. Hermanez - Soms - Leena Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218607/Necotine
6. Kaiserdisco - Moving Bodies - Micro.fon
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/217103/Moving Bodies EP
7. Hermanez - Necotine - Leena Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218607/Necotine
8. Jamie Jones - You! (Original Mix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/168749/Summertime
9. Kasper Bjørke - Alcatraz (Jimpster Dub) - HFN
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/214780/Alcatraz
10. Merlyn Martin & Huggie - Confirmation (Artie Flexs Remix) - Polytechnic Recordings
(Pre-release)
11. Alessandro Crimi -   - Homemade Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/214710/Fil De Cassons EP
12. Paul Hardy - Dust (Jay Shepheard Remix) - Baker Street Recordings
(Pre-release)
13. Dolly La Parton - Cornbread, fish & collard greens - Be My Sheep
(Pre-release)

*Jamie Anderson Guest Mix: (Hour Two)*

*Artist, Title, Label:*

1. Beroshima - Cosmic Flight (Mueller)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204998/Cosmic Flight EP
2. Hans Bouffmyhre - Break The Cycle 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/217271/Shock Trauma EP
3. Kevin Gorman - Shakey Stripped (Mikrowave)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205528/Mikrowave 12
4. Jamie Anderson - Predator (Jerome Remix) (Outland)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215012/Predator
5. Terence Fixmer - Electric City (Electric Deluxe)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216307/Electric City
6. Psycatron - Deeper Shades of Black (Planet E)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188357/Deeper Shades of Black
7. Paul Ritch - Jackson Flavour (100% Pure)
(Pre-Release)
8. Beroshima - Cosmic Flight (Hawkinson Remix) (Mueller)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204998/Cosmic Flight EP
9. Roland M Dill - Low Go (Secret Cinema Dusk Till Dawn Remix) (Trapez)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212758/Low Go
10. Carl Craig - Angel (Jerome Sydnenham Vocal Dub) (Planet E)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/179453/Angel Remixes
11. Jamie Anderson - Cyclone feat Mr K-Alexi (Mija Recordings)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215432/Cyclone feat. Mr. K-Alexi
12. Audio Injection - The Way I Am (Droid Recordings)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218770/Way I Am
13. Deepgroove & Jamie Anderson - In The Night Garden (Harthouse)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/2886/harthouse
14. Greg Gow - The Bridge (Late Night Grand River Mix) (Transmat)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195933/The Pilgrimage EP

Jamie Anderson Online:
www.dj-jamieanderson.co.uk
www.myspace.com/djjamieanderson
www.myspace.com/weareidiotproof


----------



## AChemicalLife

Why not, I have been getting awesome feedback from ravers and friends so hey bluelight, if you like TRANCE MAGIC then give this a GO:

Download link: http://www.divshare.com/download/10380685-c44

Tracklist:
Andrew Bayer & Boom Jinx - To The Six (Martin Roth Remix)
tyDi - Good Dream (Barnes & Heatcliff Remix)
Deadmau5 - Strobe (Club Edit)
Mistigris - Crush (Tsjak Vocal Edit)
Wippenberg - Pong (DBN Remix)
Dada Life - Let`s Get *Bleeped* Tonight (Tiesto Remix)
Sander Van Doorn pres. Purple Haze - Bliksem
Daniel Heatcliff - Phoenix (Cor Fijneman Remix)
Tritonal - Suede (Stoneface & Terminal Remix)
Super8 & Tab - Elektra (Original Mix)


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone just uploaded another classic Electra Funk mix a Tribal house mix a did a few years back if your into Tribal dance music heres the link check it out thanks so much for the support. 

Electra Funk mixes


----------



## Vacate

*Hot Mess - February 2010 Promo Mix - Household Management*

Hot Mess
February 2010 Promo Mix
http://www.mediafire.com/?mldttyznybn 




01. Rusko - Woo Boost (Subskrpt Edit)
02. Hot Mess - PARTY
03. A1 Bassline - 8OH8
04. Autoerotique - Gladiator (AC Slater Remix)
05. Bring Me The Horizon - FootBall Season Is Over (After The Night)
06. Lee Mortimer + Foamo - It's Going Down
07. Digiraatii - Run The Club
08. Hot Mess - REPRESENT
09. Udachi + Jubilee - Smoke Rings
10. Digital Manges - Manges (Sharkslayer Dub)
11. Digiraatii - Digital Nightmare
12. Hot Mess - Timewarp
13. 16 Bit - Chainsaw Calligraphy (Kanji Kinetic Remix)
14. Dave Nada - Apocalypse Theme (12th Planet + Flinch Remix)
15. MRK 1 - Troubleshoot
16. Adam F. + Horx feat. Redman - Shut the Lights Off (Caspa + Trolley Snatcha Remix)
17. Hot Mess - Ayyy BadBwoy
18. The Others - Quantum Leap
19. Hot Mess - GRRL Talk
20. Damaged Good$ - Yo Righteous (A1 Bassline Remix)
*** Doctor P - Badman Sound
21. JSaxton - Ruffneck Skank
22. Hot Mess - Plonka
*** Doctor P - Sweet Shop
23. Hot Mess - Twist It
24. Hot Mess - Foot Fist Way
25. Downlink + Ale Fillman - UnCut
26. Bukez Finezt - Drop It Like Its WobWob
27. Hot Mess - Sweat It Out
28. Passion Pit - Little Secrets (Jack Beats Remix)
29. Hot Mess - Propa Choppa
30. Ladybox - Hit My Ride (B. Rich Remix)
31. Drop The Lime - Hear Me (AC Slater Remix)
32. Mightyfools - Hoo Haa
33. Udachi - P-Funk Skank (Costello Remix)
34. Hot Mess - Dip!
35. AutoKratz - Stay The Same (The Rogue Element Remix)
36. Ladybox - Cookies Fly
37. Little Boots - Earthquake (Hot Mess Remix)

Bookings Contact Brandon or MJ: bookings@householdmanagement.org
http://www.myspace.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.facebook.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.twitter.com/WeAreAHotMess


----------



## Falc0

My lastest mix recorded LIVE on site @ my last club gig!!!

http://soundcloud.com/dj-jiggity/crazydaze


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone Just uploaded a brand new Deep House Mix Titled: "In The Window OF My House There's No Time To Lose". The mix Features 2 Of my Productions from my earlier work and several great house tracks sure to get you felling the groove. Here's the track listing as well as the link Hope ya'll enjoy and have a great week. 

Electra Funk Mixes, new mix (2-9-10)

Track Listing For:
 “In The Window Of My House There Is No Time To Lose”
(2-9-10)
Track, Artist, (Album),Label

1.)Headphone Silence – Ane Brun, (Henrik Schwarz Remix & Dixon Edit), Objektivity
2.)Pandora – Rodriguez Jr., Kids of Hula – Leena Germany
3.)Odyssey Space Island (Trial 1.) – Electra Funk, Unsigned 
4.)Everything Is Plastic – Kraak & Smaak, Jalapeno Records
5.)Rosa Blu – Planet Funk (Planet Funk Club Mix), Bustin’ Loose Records
6.)The Wistle Song – Frankie Knuckles (E.K.12 Inch Mix), Virgin Records
7.)Momma’s Groove – Osunlade, Album: Defected Clubland Adventures, Episode 3, (Original Mix), Strictly Rhythm UK 
8.)Well Now – Jesse Rose, Album: What Do You Do If You Don’t, Dubsided
9.)I Called U (The Conversation) – ATFC (ATFC’s Heated Conversation), Club Kaos
10.)And Then There Was Drum (GOOD NIGHT CLEVELAND MIX) – Electra Funk, Unsigned
11.)She Came Along – Sharam (Feat. Kid Cudi) ((Sharam’s Ecstasy Of Ibiza Mix), Ultra US
12.)See You Dancin (Intro Mix)– Junior Jack (Original Mix), Noise Traxx Beligium


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone I have several mixes to check all free downloads here is a link to one of my newer mixes titled: "My Big Brass Section" the mixes goes from minimal, to minimal tech house, house, then more up beat tech trance. The mix has a couple of my tracks and one being one of my newer tracks titled: "When It Rains It Pours" (2009 Re-edit) very techy movin track. Here's the track list as well hope ya'll enjoy and feel free to check out other mixes as well, have a great week. 

Electra Funk Mixes


Electra Funk

Track Listing For: My Big Brass Section, Dec 9-09 Mix

Track, Artist, Label

1.)Quatro – Aqua, (Feat. DJ Goloween), CDR
2.)Float Away – Robbie Rivera, (Dubfire’s Casaplex Remix), Ultra US
3.)My Bleep – Radio Slave, (Roman  Flugel Remix), Rekids
4.)Bwomp (Part 2, Intro Mix) – Mushroomhead, Album: Superbuick CDR
5.)Skankin’ – Ian Oliver, (Sebastin Seitz Remix), Kontor Germany 
6.)It’s Only In My Mind – Electra Funk, Unsigned 
7.)Cumbia – Harry Choo Choo Romero, (Copyright Edit), Album: Subliminal Essentials 2009, Subliminal US
8.)	Viento Del Norte – Mijangos (Feat. Latin Soul Project), ((Mijangos Prive C.R. Mix)), Suite 7 Records
9.)Night At The Dogs – Jesse Rose, (Feat. Hot Chip), Album: What Do You DO If You Don’t, Dubsided
10.)Touch My Horn – Jesse Rose, Album: What Do You Do If You Don’t, Dubsided
11.) Colombian Swing – The Colombian Swing (Presented By David Ospinal), Gossip Records
12.) North London Skank – Tiddles & The Geezer, Stay Up For Ever Records
13.) Sense – Jay Walker, (Feat. David Garcia), ((Bryan Cox Remix)), System Recordings
14.) Innerlife – M.I.K.E. The Perfect Blend Sampler 01, Armanda
15.) Break Out – Kyle Emerson, Club Elite
16.) Advanced (Original Mix) – Marcel Woods, High Contrast Recordings
17.) Android – Precusor VS. Frisky Warlock, 2Play Recordings
18.) When It Rains It Pours (2009 Re-Edit) – Electra Funk, Unsigned


----------



## toa$t

Falc0 said:


> My lastest mix recorded LIVE on site @ my last club gig!!!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dj-jiggity/crazydaze



some good tracks in there. I love that krafty kuts re-rub.

Why does it say mix recorded for a friend on the soundcloud site though?


----------



## spindizzy

These arent mine, im posting for a mate. Heres the description of what he does (ive asked permission to post)



> Dj Tone is a fresh and very gifted and determined DJ on his way to the higher end of the scale of DJ rankings.
> 
> Playing mainly Italian and Dutch Hardstyle and a sprinkling of dutch hardcore, he is a talented and forward thinking DJ with an ever growing fanbase.
> 
> Tone has spent many years learning and perfecting the craft, which some other djs simply cannot match, while many people rant and rave how good they are Tone actually has the skills to back his confidence up.
> 
> He has well and truly established himself as a rising star within the past year playing at many events up and down the country alongside such names as HEADHUNTERZ, LUNA, ALEX KIDD, MARK EG, PROTEUS, KUTSKI, ORGAN DONORS, DARK BY DESIGN, PHIL YORK, M-ZONE
> 
> His mixing and technical abilities have received praise and comments from such hard dance luminaries as LUNA and ALEX KIDD proving that Tone is, without doubt, one to be watching over the next few years,
> 
> His dedication to the genre and the ongoing application and improvement of his skills and style will ensure that his profile continues to rise in direct proportion of his fan base.
> 
> You can expect to see big things from this lad in the very near future.
> 
> He will soon to be hitting the studio with major players within the uk harddance scene and will be producing his own tracks as well as maintaining a punishing work schedule.
> 
> For further information on TONE, to get yourself a demo of his work, or to book him for your event, private message him over here, add him on msn or email him at tonesutcliffe@hotmail.co.uk. Or alternatively private message him for his mobile number to discuss bookings. Thank you



http://soundcloud.com/dj-tone-3/look-beyond-dj-tone-new-mixhis newest mix called look beyond

http://soundcloud.com/nisha08/tones-mind-fuck-mix - his first mix called Mind fuck.

If you want more, he has done a kiddfectious mix that is on the kiddfectious website and you can get in touch with him via his facebook group http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=37145108526&ref=ts


----------



## Maui2k

*Half hour GrimeStep/Dub mix*

Half hour GrimeStep/Dub mix


http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-end-of-it-all-dub-step


----------



## stimutant

first technomix i did in a year or so:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-techmix-4-2-2010


----------



## Proper Villains

*Proper Villains & Jubilee mix for Nightshifters*






Soundcloud Page

Download Link

Tracklisting
01. Proper Villains - Terminal C
02. DJ Donna Summer - Back
03. Chernobyl ft. Praga - Balanca (Edu K rmx)
04. Dan Miracle - Coconut Bird
05. Zuzuka Poderosa - Entre e Sai (Bassanovva remix)
06. Noob & Brodinski - Cajou Club
07. Zinc feat. Ms. Dynamite - Wile Out
08. Hot City - Setting Me Free
09. Proper Villains - Piggy Wiggly
10. Willy Joy and Rob Threezy - Sundown
11. Maddjazz - Let me Show You
12. Polstyle - Vampire Killah (LOLboys rmx)
13. Proper Villains & DJ Morsy - Drop Low
14. CT Burners ft. Jubilee - Kick It
15. The Count & Sinden - Stinging Nettles
16. Udachi & Jubilee - Paypur (Nick Catchdubs ft. Kid Daytona rmx)
17. Ludacris - How Low

Nighshifters Label
Flashing Lights NYC
Proper Villains
Jubilee


----------



## ikkyu

I'm just getting into Biosphere, the album Substrata was interesting and I like the Debussy samples on Shenzhou.

some favorites:

Monolake
:zoviet*france: (mostly their 80s material)
Tim Hecker
Loscil
Black To Comm


----------



## DJ Hollywood Shak

*D.J. Hollywood shak's Music Therapy House Session: 29*

Hello!  Hello! Hello, my fellow house heads! I have for you another installment or should I say another dose of Therapy…house that it! “In the beginning when Jack declared let there be house… house music was born!”  So sit back and relax, or get up! And groove until you can’t groove no more.

Hit me up let me know your thoughts... 1 lovE!

Shine On (MuthaFunkaz Remix)    Maestros feat. Renee Smith
Rock Starr (Demor Remix)    Bucie
I Want You - '09 Remixes (Broken Mix)    Kenny Dope presents Chronkite
I Want You - '09 Remixes (Kenny Dope Alt Intro Remix)    Kenny Dope presents Chronkite
when love came in (house mix)    Quentin Harris
You Took My Love (Jovonn Next Moov Club Mix)    Jellybean & Jovonn present Hosanna Littlebird
Baby Im Scared Of You    DJs At Work 4
Sign Your Name (Quentin Harris Mix)    Terence Trent D'Arby
Your Kiss (Original Mix)    Bucie
Got 2 B U (Dennis Ferrer Eclipse Mix)    Solar House
In My Fantasy (DJ Spinna Galactic Soul Stripped Mix)    Tortured Soul
Disko Satisfaction    Kerri Chandler
That Feeling (2009 Mixes) (Part 2) (Tuccillo Remix)    Dj Chus Presents The Groove Foundation
I Called U (The Conversation) (ATFC's Heated Conversation)    ATFC
Streetlife (Without Sax Mix)    Dj Ride feat. Ava June
Lien On My Soul (Roland_s Testify Mix)    Roland Clark

http://hollywoodshak.podomatic.com/

[removed spam links - n3o]


----------



## Electrafunk

What's up everyone time for another mix been excited about this mix featuring some new tracks and my brand new bootleg. Ecstatic about this track (#7) hope you all like it to, great house track down load the mix for free, check it out and feel free to leave me a message do appreciate all the support thanks and take care eveyone. 

Electra Funk Mixes 



Electra Funk

Track listing for “Da Funk Show” Episode 001 (2-17-10)

Track, Artist, Label

1.) Here Is The House -  Gabriel & Dresden Vs. Depeche Mode, White Label
2.) Teile (Side A) – Nass, Firm Records
3.) Old Skool NU Jacks – Oliver Klein (Rein Ne Va Plus EP. Vol 12), Mutekki
4.) Where You At (Version 3) – Henik, Schwarz, AME, Dixion, (Feat. Derrick Carter), (Presented By Innervision), Sonar Kollektiv
5.) Alegria – The Colombian Swing (Presented By Davidson Ospina), Gossip Records
6.) Black Cup Of Coffee And A Tour Bus To Nowhere – Electra Funk (Electra Funk Silver Bus Edit), Unsigned
7.) ((Exclusive Electra Funk Bootleg))
8.) Make A Move On Me – Joey Negro (Club Mix), ZR Records
9.) Saxed Up – Knights Of The Round Tables (Featuring Jessie Matthews), ((DJ Spen & The Muthafunkaz  Remix)), (Dub Remix), Room Control Records
10.) He Is – Copyright, (Featuring Song Williamson), ((Ferrer & Sydenham Inc Vox Mix)), Defected
11.) World, Hold On (Children Of The Sky) – Bob Sinclar (Featuring Steve Edwards), Defected 
12.) Breathe – D.H., Unknown


----------



## DJ Hollywood Shak

*D.J. Hollywood shak's Music Therapy Hip-Hop QuiMix: Déjà vu .02*

Here it is as promised! Déjà vu Hip-Hop, ride with me as we take a look at our some of our favorite hits! Let's also keep in our prayers Guru (GangStarr) and his family in our prayers. Let's wish him a healthy recovery. Enjoy!


Hit me up let me know your thoughts... 1 lovE!

Follow me: http://twitter.com/HollywoodShak

www.samsproductiongroup.com


Who Shot Ya Biggie Smalls

How I Could Just Kill A Man Cypress Hill

Road To The Riches Kool G Rap

in_the_club_(radio_edit) Beanie Sigel

Knock Yourself Out Jadakiss

Twinz (Deep Cover 98) Big Pun

Nuthin' but a "G" Thang Dr. Dre

 T.O.N.Y. (Clean) CNN

Cam'Ron 03 - 357

Shook Ones (Part II)(dirty) Mobb Deep

Mad Izm Channel Live

 Call Me D-Nice D - Nice

Dwyck Gangstarr feat Nice and Smooth

Hip-Hop Junkies Nice & Smooth

Hypnotize (Soundtrack Version) The Notorious B.I.G.

Cant Nobody Hold Them Down (radio) Puff Daddy ft. Mase

http://hollywoodshak.podomatic.com/entry/2010-03-03T09_09_58-08_00


----------



## malakaix

Intelligence Dance Music, it's hard to describe.. and i havn't listened to it enough to attempt at doing that ;P

Thanks for the awesome list's of artists guys, really hooked on Killowatts at the moment


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions Di Sessions 014 (04march10) D-Formation*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 012 (04February10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Vernon & Dacosta, Rainer Weichhold, Mr. Bizz, Atnarko, Hey Karolin, Remerc, Butane + Someone Else, Martin Landsky, Anja Schneider, Mike Monday, Alex Bau, Anna Stefani, and Boriqua Tribez. Special guest mix from D-Formation from Beat Freak Recordings Madrid Espana. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. D-Formation guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_014(04March10)feat.D-Formation.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 014 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_014_(04march10)dJmix.mp3

*Merlyn Martin: (Hour One)*

*Artist, Title, Label:*

1. Vernon & Dacosta - Natural Wax (Kreon waxoffsky rmx) - RDM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...extName=Vernon & Dacosta&contextEntityId=4056
2. Rainer Weichhold - Ride The Horse (Doomwork Remix) - Starlight
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/223386/Ride The Horse
3. Mr. Bizz - Return Off (Original Mix) - Atypical Farm
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...ts&contextName=Mr. Bizz&contextEntityId=80949
4. Atnarko feat. Nica Brooke - Solid Ground (Nacho Marco Remix) - Lazy Days Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215207/Solid Ground
5. Hey Karolin (Goldfish & der Dulz Remix) - sleeping,dancing,laughing - 
6. Remerc - Mwlab - Yellow Tail
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/224327/Vilassar
7. Butane + Someone Else - lh5-3m - Little Helpers
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...textName=Little Helpers&contextEntityId=14359
8. Martin Landsky - Monitor One - Poker Flat
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/4432/martin_landsky
9. Anja Schneider - Amore - Mobilee
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/222378/iThought
10. Mike Monday - Touch - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218676/Yoppul
11. Alex Bau - Arctica - CLR
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/7389/alex_bau
12. Anna Stefani - Freaky Friday (Original Mix) - Mallory Rec
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/213639/Soundscape EP
13. Boriqua Tribez - Horny - Relatives
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...textName=Boriqua Tribez&contextEntityId=11380

*Special Guest mix by D-Formation (track listing unavailable)*
Check out D-Formation online at:
www.myspace.com/d_formation
www-d-formation.net
also on facebook/D-FORMATION fansite


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - Darkness*
Dark and Fat Sound...For the Sound Lovers

*
DL Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_darkness.htm

Enjoy !


----------



## AChemicalLife

I'm gonna have a MASSIVE epic dance trance 2 hour mix on here in a bit.


----------



## DJKAOS

http://djkaosdnb.blogspot.com/2010/02/extreme-noise.html


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

submit it for club night! ^ ^


----------



## Falc0

New Electro DJ Mix recorded by yours truely, DJ Jiggity!

http://soundcloud.com/dj-jiggity/thisisjiggity thanks for listening and feedback is appreciated... so are timed comments! :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

people what till club night it will then be a surprise


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Presents The Best of Lost My Dog Records 2009 (Radio Show/djmix)*






Howdy Techno Citizens! I am proud to present The Best of Lost My Dog Records 2009. This special show is my personal pick of 20 tracks out of 77 tracks released in 2009 from Lost My Dog Records out of the U.K. Join me as I showcase one of the hottest, if not the best house music labels in dance music today! The show features tracks and remixes from Harold Heath, Junia Ovadose, Kelvin K , Danny Stott, Bernard Jones, Artie Flexs, Pete Dafeet and many many more.

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on Tech House Radio - Digitally Imported channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Full Radio Show (1.5 hr):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/presents/mm_best_of_lostmydog_2009_radioshow.mp3

DJ Mix (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/presents/mm_best_of_LostmyDog2009_djmix.mp3
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Catalog# 

1. Harold Heath - Run Things - LMDX017
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189645/Lovebird EP
2. Junia Ovadose - What Day Is It? - LMDX016
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188114/The 10-45 EP
3. Kelvin K - Gershon Got It Poppin - LMD024
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/168356/Basement Vibes EP
4. Danny Stott - Bunker (Atnarko's Deep Revision) - LMDX018
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/192089/Bunker EP
5. Bernard Jones feat. Aren B - Don't You Wish (Peckos Vocal Mix) - LMDX011
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/172492/Don't You Wish (Part 2)
6. Julian Sanza - Maldito Dimitri - LMDX015
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187534/Hanging Out With Dimitri EP
7. Junia Ovadose - Post Modernism - LMDX016
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188114/The 10-45 EP
8. Harold Heath - Lovebird - LMDX017
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189645/Lovebird EP
9.  Kelvin K - Hazey - LMD024
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/168356/Basement Vibes EP
10. Artie Flexs - Damage - LMDX019
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201528/Damaged EP
11. Pete Dafeet - Alto (Nacho Marco Remix) - LMD025
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/175955/Alto
12. Yse - Worry feat. Beckford - LMD027
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205095/A Life Sentience EP
13. Harold Heath - Get Closer (Girls Mix) - LMDX009
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/165661/Super Real EP
14. Artie Flexs - The Blame - LMDX019
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201528/Damaged EP
15. Peckos - Recovery - LMDX010
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/167470/Belgian Nights EP
16. Yse - Things Never Said - LMD027
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205095/A Life Sentience EP
17. Latenight Society - Do It Right (Sean Smith Remix) - LMD026
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201527/Do It Right
18. Peckos - Sensual Strawberry Soda (Raoul Belmans Remix) - LMDX014
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/184157/Sensual Strawberry Soda
19. Artie Flexs - Attraction - LMDX013
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/175956/Disco Space EP
20. Big Brother - The Ritual (Original Mix) - LMDX020
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204140/Kalimba EP


Check out Lost My Dog Records Online:
http://www.lostmydogrecords.net
http://www.facbook.com/lostmydog
http://www.myspace.com/lostmydog


----------



## projectzero

*Project Zero Presents Disco Biscuits Classic Hard House*

*Tracklisting

Naz And Mad Max bring Out The gimp

Brainbashers I Got The Power

bulletproof say Yeah

OD404 Biofilter(Get The Fuck Out)

Eufex Hypnotica

Brainbashers I am Ready

captain Tinrib And Johney Fierce Elvis

Digital Masters Terminator

Equinox The Tradesman

Karim Belongia

Paul King Odassey Part 2

Captain Tinrib Ride Me Baby


*​
*Download*​


----------



## projectzero

*Rust In Hell (MuthaFucka) Hard Dance Mix*

*TrackList

Baby Doc Ploughmans Lunch(Paul Glazby Remix)
Aftermath More(Equinox Remix)
D NRG I Need You
Mark Kavanagh Charlatarn(Dynamic Intervention Remix)
Valex Snowed Under
Robbie Muir Bullshit
Base Graffitti The Hulk
Nick denton Power Tools EP (Axis Of Evil)
Grady G Mutilation
FKM Dave Curtis & Riggsy Keyboard Warriors
White Haze Shut Up
Equinox Bronx Bopper
Equinox Immure(illogics Shrink Wrapped remix)
Dave Holmes Samsara(Steve Morley Remix)

Download Here*


*More Stuff Here*​


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk - House/Techno Electra Funk Mixes

Track Listing For “Da Funk Show” (Episode 002), 3-4-10

Track, Arist, Label


1.)I Burnt The Waffles Again – Electra Funk, Unsigned 
2.)Beware Of  The Bird – Claude Vonstroke, Dirty Bird
3.)Machine Ate My Homework – Gavin Herlihy, Mood Music Records
4.)Kuma – Ame, Sonar Kollektiv
5.)Shiro – Ame, Sonar Kollektiv 
6.)Mifune – Ame, Sonar Kollektiv 
7.)A.M.E. – DJ Tom (Original Mix), Indented Records
8.)Dear In The Headlights – Chelonis R Jones (DJ Hell Remix), Physical Music
9.)Insomnia – Rodamaal (Featuring Claudia Franco), ((Ame Remix)), Royal Flush
10.)The 7 Of Us And A Jet Black Dog – Electra Funk (Electra Funk Robbie The Robot Re-edit), Unsigned
11.)In & Out – Eric Prydz (Featuring Adeva), ((Hug & Pepp. Remix)), Joia Records
12.)So Many Times – Gadjo (Featuring Alexander Prince), ((Sharam, Jey Remix)), Casa Rosso Records
13.)Free – Copyright, (Featuring Tasita D’Mour), Album Version, Album Defected In The House Eivissa 2008, Defected


----------



## perfect haze

chips are down mix

185bpm-ish breakcore/hip-hop/d'n'b

swcrappy but it was first go live im drunk and im fucked and im feelin' blue, so you'll have to deal....


----------



## AChemicalLife

2 hour extended Tech-Trance-Dance set submitted for clubnight.


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise Malnutrition VS Noise Nazi

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ BLOTTER PROMO MIX!

http://dnbshare.com/download/djblotterpromomixpowe

rchords_1.mp3.html

1.pulzar  -    zardonic
2.assembly line --  pylon
3.no1 can stop us now -- tria mer & exiva
4.rave musik resurected -- the panacea
5.satan is coming --  whilow 
6.twisted -- diode
7.quench --  nasty g.
8. tought life -- dabs
9.system fuse -- dabs
10.vemon --  loudsound
11.peace keeper -- audio & roland
12.funk me hard -- maztek
13.refraction -- dextems


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

electra funk mixes

Da Funk Show (Episode 003),((3-13-10))

Tech-Trance/Hard Techno/Hard House

Track Listing:

1.)	Trance Atlantic – Electra Funk, Unsigned
2.)	Punk’d – Sander Van Doorn, (Original Mix), Oxygen Holland
3.)	Intruder – M.I.K.E. (Featuring Armin Van Buuren ), ((M.I.K.E. Re-Work)), Album Perfect Blend Sampler 01
4.)	Mil Desculpas – Deck Monsters, Unknown 
5.)	Bastillon – Sander Van Doorn, (Original Mix), Armand Music Holland
6.)	Majestic Star Chaser – Electra Funk, Unsigned 

DJ   WUNDERKIND  SET

Track Listing Unknown


----------



## projectzero

*Hard House Mix Welcome To My Fuckin Disco*

*Welcome To My Fuckin Disco*

*Tracklist*


Chunk brothers Drop this(like a boulder)
Louise naked (tony de vit mix)
Tony de vit Are you all ready
Tony de Vit Give me a reason(andy farley mix)
Dj roosta 414 all
Paul Glazby Nightmare
Ewok Go back(Trauma remix)
Psyclone Goodside
DJ Misjah & DJ Tim Access(KY jelly babies mix)
hyperlogic only me (98 dub)
ian m no way
karim belongia
captain tinrib ride me baby
a project cant wait
D D4
praga khan injected with a poison
paul king oddassey part 4
Tom Parr Lady Boys
Technix Uberbounce
Mr Mister Jigsaw
FKM & Riggby Keyboard warriors
Sol Ray & Captain Tinrib Attack Of The 50ft Dj
Give It The Tramp
Valex Snowed Under
Andy Farley Vs Base Graffiti First Rebirth
Weazzel & James Nardi Eneny Meany
Base Graffitti The Hulk
Digital Masters Terminator
Dynamo City Last Night In Hackney
White House Shut Up
LT1 Backstabbers
PSK Vs Scott Generic
Grady G multilation
Robbie Muir Bullshit
Random But Raw Buzzie Effected
Jim Bean Eat Me
Tinrib & Karim No Women allowed

Click To Download

Got bit carried away so its nearly 3 hours .sorry


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Catching up with Subdivisions DI Sessions 003-015*






Hey there techno citizens! I am proud to present "Catching up with Subdivisions DI Sessions 003-015" the first 13 episodes of my Subdivisions Global Radio show syndicated and broadcast on the 1st & 3rd Thursday of each month on Di.fm/techhouse channel.
Special guest mixes from some of the best DJ/producers in dance music. Subdivisions is downloaded monthly in 50+ countries by 8000-10,000 people. Catch up with the ever changing progressive sound of Techno/Techouse! 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions DI Sessions 003 (17Sept09)*

Full 2 Hour Radio Show:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_9.17.09_podcast.mp3

Raw DJmix 1hr 20 min (no talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_(17Sept09)_djmix.mp3
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label
(Show these hard working Producers your support if you like any of these tracks click on Beatport Link below and purchase) 

Betoko - El Hijo De La Guayaba (Nils Hess and Henry Cullen Remix) - Eukatech
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190498/Roundtrip In Techno

Franco Cazzola - Doman (Original) - Carnival (Unreleased)

Jean Claude Ades - Jean Claude Ades and Vincent Thomas - Shingaling (VIET2 Hermano Mix) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/178500/Shingaling / Harlem Remixes

Martinez & matthias tanzmann - ohh i don't know (Original) - Moon Harbor
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189218/Moon Harbour Joints Volume 1

Teruel - 20,000 Leguas (Balcazar Remix) - Proton Limited
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187039/20,000 Leguas

Derek Howell - Cheer Up (Royal Sapien Remix) - Olaris
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187038/Cheer Up

Nic Fanciulli & Steve Mac - 20% (Original) - Ovum
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/178699/10%_20%

The Planters - We Forgot Bobby feat. Martin Lima (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181687/NuBlood III

Tarrentella - Karma (Jozef Mihaliik Remix) - Whoop! Digital
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/172251/Karma (Remixes)

Santiago Garcia - Cuakcoland (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/186770/B:A Bonds EP

Darren Emerson - Home (Original) - Global Underground
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188903/Home

Dub Brothers & Nicholas Van Orton - Music Tribal (Nemus remix) - Balkans Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185243/Music Tribal

Tolga Fidan - So Long Paris (Original) - Vakant
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188788/So Long Paris

Funk Mediterraneo - Taperecoder (Tom Special Interest  Remix) - Prerelease

Sam Ball - Axcess (original)  CUBISM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189278/Axcess

Applescal - Describe The Doc (Logiztik Sounds & Mauricio Duarte Remix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185616/Describe The Doc (The Remixes)

Bodymovin - Everybody (Turntablerocker Remix) - Moonbootique Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190659/Everybody

Stan Kolev - Closer (Original Mix) - Dutchie Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188376/Into The Deep

Output - Friday (original) - Prerelease

Dj Ocinirom - Voice of Dance (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181687/NuBlood III

JR From Dallas - Funkthead (Tom Special Interest Remix) -

 Meat & Chris Wood - Outil (original) - Kndisch
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181922/Le Yack Noir

Gabriel Montufar aka DJ Monti - Staying Dope (Santiago Deep Remix) - Balkan Connection
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189104/Salinas EP

Ed Lee - Honeycomb ()Original) - AVANGARDIA
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/175310/The Originals LP 04

Sonny Fodera - Outta Control (Original) Drop Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/183235/The Beatdown EP

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions DI Sessions 004 (01Oct09)*

Full 2 Hour Radio Show:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_004_(01Oct09)podcast.mp3

Raw DJmix 1hr 20 min (no talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_004_(01Oct09)_djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label
(Show these hard working Producers your support if you like any of these tracks click on Beatport Link below and purchase) 


Gramma Rose - Pop Porn - C&P Grooveland Records 
No link Available

Luca Doobie, Andre Crom - Better Now Than Later - Freerange Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193748/Attica

Gavin Herlihy - A Tension Release - Kindisch
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187874/Game Of Dares

Matiss - Siewillja - Gedankensport
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/177529/Anull2

Facundo Romano - Chuk Citrik Groove (Original Mix) - Balkan Connection South America
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181687/NuBlood III

Ivan-I & Jason Howell - In Memory Of (Amit Shoham Remix) - Tarantic Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189281/Once Wounded EP

Timo Maas - Bite The Dust - This is Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/192543/Bite The Dust

Piemont - Shipyard - MBF
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193050/Shipyard

Andrew Phelan & George Cochrane - Haterade feat. Audio Angel (Original Big Mix) - Prismatic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/186985/Haterade

Meat & Chris Wood - Outil - kindisch
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/181922/Le Yack Noir

Acquaviva, Zenker, A2Z - Dot Bomb - Blue Fin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188949/BluFin 050

Marcus Sur - Stick up queen - Trapez Limited
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193738/Down With The Ship

Franco Cazzola - In Mexico With You - Carnival - Prerelease
No link Available

Piemont - Dockyard  (Tony Matt remix) - MBF
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193050/Shipyard


Yann Solo & Just 1 Side - StreetsOfNewYork (KrisTaylorRemix) - CUBISM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193471/Streets Of New York

Martin Eyer, Oliver Klein - Dish of the Day - Blue Fin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190925/Dish Of The Day

Ariel Curtis - South Of My Life (Dj Daw Remix) - Kansak
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193328/South Of My Life (Remixes Part 2)

Worthy and Yankee Zulu - Bad Side (Hannah Holland Mix) - Playtime records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/167897/Bad Side

Sven Wegner - Fluffy (Funky Lars Wickinger Mix) - WBA - Prerelease
No link Available

Phonogenic - Stealth Lover - Athletikk
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/162305/Transformers 2

Output - Substance - (Label Unknown)
No link Available

Beat Pharmacy feat. Coppa - Rooftops (Version) - Wave Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/173723/Wikkid Times (Remixes)

Livio & Roby vs George G - La Trea Coa - Big City Beats
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/182131/Sea Of Love 2009

Oliver Deutschmann - Thriller - Fondation
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/177447/Piller / Thriller

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions Di Sessions 005 (15Oct09)*

Radio Show: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_005_(15Oct09)_podcast.mp3

Raw DJmix 1hr 20 min (no talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_005_(15Oct09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Track Listing 

Artist, Title, Label

1. Dominik Eulberg - B Schnertuppen-Regen - Traum 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195452/Perlmutt

2. Mark Broom - People (Nick Curly Remix) - 2020 Vision Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/189474/People

3. Alan Fitzpatrick - Static (Original Mix) - Drumcode
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188742/Static / Rubix

4. iO - Matin - Diynamic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187909/Cabaret EP

5. Gabryel - Sensation (Vicente Remix) - Trendy Mullet (Pre-release)

6. Jonas Kopp - Deliric - Curle Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187593/Deliric

7. Channel X - Mosquito - Ministry of Sound (Germany)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...lection of House, Electro, Minimal and Techno

8. Ezio  - Va y Ven (David Mariscal rmx) - Polka
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/169889/Asi / Va Y Ven

9. Stan Kolev - Vox Off (Original Mix) - Dutchie Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/179907/Closer EP

10. Thee-O & Merlyn Martin - Refugee - B.Original Pin Up Remix - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...=1745&contextType=labels&contextEntityId=1745

11. NDKj - _Andy's_Boutique_(Marcello_Concialdi__remix) - Heat Flow
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/190689/Andy's Boutique

12. Norman Zube, Stefan Helmke - Donkey (Original MIx) - Takt
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197051/Donkey

13. David Labeij - Aha - Remote Area Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188642/Beige

14. Horacio  - A Durango - Pre Release


15. Neka - En Blanco (David West Rmx)  - Takt 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...63&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=116163

16. Detroit Grand Pubahs - Stalking You (DJ 3000 Motech Remix) - Detelefunk
https://www.beatport.com/enUS/html/...ttfunkula And The Remixes From Earth Volume 1

17. Toktok - circus - Tok Tok Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185569/Bullet In The Head Volume 1

18. iO - Jeton - Diynamic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187909/Cabaret EP

19. Electric Rescue  - Vetetroi  - Back Home
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/183788/Vetetroi

20. Ronan Portela - Beat Up - FoundSound
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188901/Piumino EP

21. Cesar Merveille And Pablo Cahn-Speyer - Tribute - Cadenza
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/184071/Descarga

22. Falko Brocksieper - First ones - Treibstoff Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195505/Welcome To Whereever You Are


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions Di Sessions 006 (05Novt09)*

2 Hour Radio Show:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdI_006_(05Nov09).mp3

DJ Mix (No Talking):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_006_(05Nov09)djmix.mp3
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label 

Kaiserdisco - Digital Bonus Espandrillo (Okain Remix) - MBF
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/171267/Zapateria

Alex Under - Hemi Chuda - Trapez
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/160557/Muscle Tracks

Agaric - Subvoice - We Are Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/185614/Club Tracks Volume 2

Jay Shepheard - Last Days Exit (Jimpster Remix)

Alec Troniq - i`m the foolaloof [agaric rmx] - Boroque
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197764/Uncrufter 1000

Justin Martin And Claude VonStroke - Beat That Bird - dirtybird
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197422/Bird Brain

Sleazy McQueen - Through The Speakers (Andrew Phelan & Origami Mix) - Prismatic
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197997/Other People's Parts

King Cosmic - Freaky Queen (Paul Hardy Mix) - 


Edu Imbernon and Samuel Knob - Trilopenco (Uner and Coyu remix) - 


Latenight Society - Do It Right (Sean Smith Remix) - Lost my Dog


John Selway & Dave Turov -  Jazz Hands - CSM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/199975/Jazz Hands

Nima Nas & Nikko - Poser (Ralph Berr Dub) - Slanted Black
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195927/Poser

Erosie ft. LyraDisco Noir (Vincent Thomas Vocal Dub )- Swings Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197689/Disco Noir

Ramon Tapia ft Neka - Carousel - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196760/Sunka Sanka Pt. 1

luna city express - ms gera (saxless mix) - Moon Harbour
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197915/Hello From Planet Earth (Part 1)

Florian Meindl - Blast (Format:B Remix) - Trapez
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196741/Trapez 100 Part 2

Edu Imbernon - Mayenco - Original Mix - Suchtreflex
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/191324/Mayenco

Andre Crom & Luca Doobie  - Attica (Makam Remix)  - Freerange Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193748/Attica

Azuni - Nightshifter - Drumpoet Community
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197658/Drumpoems Verse 2

Zwicker - Dragon Fly (Soultourist Remix) - Compost
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/193809/Black Label 54 (Remix EP 1)

Tony Lionni - Treat Me Right - Freerange
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200176/Treat Me Right

Mihalis Safras - Interafrica (MARK BROOM Rmx) - Trapez
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198631/Interafrica Remixes

Unknown Artist - Untitled - Wax


Salt Sweet - In_No_Time__Cadatta's_dub_mix - Carica deep
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/187893/To Whom It Might Concern EP

Latenight Society - Do It Right (Artie Flexs Remix) - Lost My Dog


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions DI Sessions 007 feat. Alex Flatner*

Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. Alex Flatner guest mix: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_007_(19Nov09).mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 007 DJ Mix (1 hour)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_007_(19Nov09)djmix.mp3 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing: Merlyn Martin Mix 1st Hour

Artist/Track/Label

1. Argenis Brito & Miguel Toro - Second Line  - Mobilee
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202536/Black Shoes
2. Franco Cinelli & Club Rayo - AUX 01 Fever Mixes (Franco Cinelli Remix) - Less iz More
- No link Available -
3. Nudisco - Blue (Signore Dito Remix) - Takt
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/203224/Blue
4. Javier Ferreira - Speak on - Amazing Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202957/Junkie Loudness EP
5. Artie Flexs - The Blame - Lost My Dog
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/837/Lost My Dog
6. Vernon - Give me Love  - Ready Made
- No link Available -
7. Estroe - Updraft (Tedd Patterson's Estro-Glide) - Connaisseur Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/12667/Estroe
8. Deepchild - Come A Little Closer - Trapez 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/1095/Trapez Ltd
9. C-Soul - I Was A Fool To Let You - Bounce House
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...=1339&contextType=labels&contextEntityId=1339
10. Mendo - Everybody I Got Him - 2009 mix - Cadenza Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197042/Remember
11. Vernon - Rip It Up  - Ready Made
- No link Available -
12. George Cochrane - Good Enough (Amit Shoham Remix) - Prismatic Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198522/Good Enough

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions DI Sessions 008 (03Dec09) feat. Kelly Wills*

*Full 2 hr Radio Show feat.Kelly Wills guest mix: *
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_008_(03Dec09)feat.KellyWills.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 007 DJ Mix (1 hour)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_008_(03Dec09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Track Listing: Merlyn Martin Mix 1st Hour*

Artist/Track/Label

1. Android Cartel - To Avoid Man - Further Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/203133/A Million Memories

2. Bradler - Stage Dive (Original Mix) - Restart Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...=2924&contextType=labels&contextEntityId=2924

3. Lloyd Kenny - The Yodel - Patsada 

4. Touane - Rare Beauty - Left Handed Audio
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/208666/Studio Works Part 1

5. Jamie Anderson - Predator - Artform
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/2110/Jamie Anderson

6. Lucio Aquilina - I Got You - Hide Out Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/33049/Lucio Aquilina

7. Tnao - Mi Casa (Original Mix) - Proton Limited
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206109/Mi Casa EP

8. C-Soul - That's The Way We Do It Now - Bounce House
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201503/That's The Way We Do It Now EP

9. Matador - Bliss (Simone Tavazzi Remix) - Perc Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/368/Perc Trax

10. Yse - Things Never Said - Lost My Dog
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/837/Lost My Dog

11. Asem Shama - Angeldust - Paseo 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...7556&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=7556

12. Lützenkirchen - Borderline  - Great Stuff 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201020/Ghost Me EP

13. Nico Purman - Funk Forest - 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Track Listing: Kelly Wills Mix 2nd Hour*
http://myspace/kellywills
http://www.djkellywills.com

Artist/Track/Label

1. Olin - Low Blow - Klientele
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196191/Wigwam EP

2. Deyan Zlatinoff - I've Got Soul - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188873/Like This

3. Jon Pegnato - Yes - Shush Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/21910/Jon Pegnato4. Hector Couto - Surobu - Attary Records

5. Duky, Mild Bang - Make You Dance - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195402/Make You Dance

6. Victor Arias - Causa Y Efecto - Malicious Smile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200099/V/A Album 01

7. Derek Ruiz - Calamidad - Unreleased
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206561/Lost In Groove Volume 4

8. Joal - Delay Addiction - Attary Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206561/Lost In Groove Volume 4

9. Angel Alanis - Quierro (Life Mix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/56/Angel Alanis

10. Angel Alanis - Quierro (Que Mix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/56/Angel Alanis

11. Merlyn Martin & DJ Thee-O - Refugee (Kelly Wills & SkS Remix) - A-Squared Muzik
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197359/Refugee

12. Zemi - Live On (Inert Instrumental Remix) - Unreleased 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...43&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=108343

13. Zemi - Live On - Unreleased 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...43&contextType=artists&contextEntityId=108343

14. Tekmao, Federico Vieco - Desperate Sax - Unreleased
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197796/The Family

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Subdivisions 009 (17December09) feat. Jan Van Lier

Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. Jan Van Lier guest mix: 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_009(17dec09)feat.JanVanLier.mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 009 DJ Mix (1 hour)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_009(17Dec09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hour One Merlyn Martin:

1. Guiseppe Cennamo - Tortuel (Digital Only) - 8 Bit Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204567/V.A. Part 3
2. Juan Sanchez - Dr. Kneep (Anton Pieete Remix) - Break New Soil
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/203696/Dr. Kneep
3. Sandy Huner - Rare Tap (2000 And One Cut) - Unreleased
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197479/Various Artists - Remote Areas
4. Paolo Mojo Presents DJ Strip - Sticks 'n Stones - OOSH Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html.../205952/Paolo Mojo Presents DJ Strip - EP One
5. Roberto Bosco - Club - Figure SPC
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204733/SPC D
6. Paolo Mojo Presents DJ Strip - Shilla - OOSH Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html.../205952/Paolo Mojo Presents DJ Strip - EP One
7. Philippe B., Romain Curtis - 	Like This - Original Mix - Spinnin Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198311/Like This
8. Lars Wickinger - Guarana Kid - Kill a Beat Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202739/Guarana Kid
9. Shinedoe - Higher (DJ Madskillz Remix) - Intacto
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197148/No Boundaries Remixes
10. youANDme - It's Just - Polymorph
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205031/Rhythm & Drums EP
11. Mark Mendes Mike Jacinto - Molly - Starter Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198757/Molly
12. Ross Evana - Get You (Original Mix) - Omerta Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201416/Pimp Smack
13. Yucatan - Night Of The Jaguar - WeLuvHouse
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206106/Meso American EP 

Hour Two: Jan Van Lier Guest Mix

Track Listing
Artist/Title/Label

1. The Mountain People - Mountain009.2 - Mountain
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198324/Mountain009
2. Paul Brtschitsch - The Dentex (TurnStrasse Remix) - Rootknox
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/176871/Me Myself And Live Part 1/4
3. 2000 and One - State of House (Matthias Tanzmann Remix) - 100% Pure
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/192205/Heritage Remixes
4. Alfonso Padilla - Bilirrubina (Aspirina Mix) - South American Sounds
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206535/Bilirrubina EP
5. Nick & Danny Chatelain - Y Que Mas (Mastiksoul Remix) - Hugh Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/203747/Destination Spain
6. Acquaviva, Amo & Navas - Acquanamo (Original Mix) - Definitive Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206556/Acquanamo
7. Kobbe, Hugo Rizzo - Techno Rhythm (Dubmakers Remix) - Tanira Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/207683/Techno Rhythm
8. Taurus & Vaggeli - I Wanna Do Your Friends (Original Mix) - Promo
9. John Acquaviva & Olivier Giacomotto - Mmh Mmh (Original Mix) - Definitive Promo
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/134/definitive_recordings
10. Babak Shayan - One In A Million (Robert Babicz Remix) - Plastic City
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205995/One In A Million
11. Stella Artois - Coffee and Cigarettes (Jan van Lier Remix) - Bonzai Pro

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Subdivisions DI Sessions 010 (07Jan10)

Full 2 hr Radio Show:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/SubdivisionsdI_010_(07jan10)podcast.mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 010 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/SubdivisionsdI_010_(07jan09)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Johnny D -  Point Of No Return - Oslo
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200022/Point Of No Return

2. Bukaddor and Fishbeck - Rolling Stoned - MBF 

3. Deep´a & Biri - Hine Gama - Trapez Ltd 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/1095/trapez_ltd

4.Delano Smith - Truth - Third Ear Recordings

5. Ramon Tapia - Sunka Sanka (Coyu & Edu Imbernon Remix) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/196760/Sunka Sanka Part 1

6. Noir & WestBoy - She's Got My Heart (Original Mix) -  Noir Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197814/She's Got My Heart

7. Dennis Ferrer - Hey Hey (Dennis Ferrer's Attention Vocal Mix) - Objektivity
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201468/Hey Hey

8. Okain - Wait Please - Tsuba
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198241/Deep Troubles EP

9. Boris Werner - Can't Let Go - Remote Area
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/197479/Various Artists - Remote Areas

10. Slam - We Doin' This Again? - Paragraph
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/199905/Variance / We Doin' This Again?

11. Disco & Martini - Flatliner (Platform B) - ABB

12. Luetzenkirchen - I House You (Platform B) - Great Stuff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html.../Organic Techhouse Volume 2 (Full Collection)

13. Max Cooper - ExhaleInhale - Veryverywrongindeed Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/210121/InhaleExhale

14. Andrew Phelan & Origami - Pressure  - Prismatic Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/206107/Dusted Roots Volume 7

15. Massi DL - Gipsytown - Cadenza
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212144/Gypsytown

16. Benny Rodrigues - Woest - Figure
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202531/Woest EPMassimo Di Lena - The Untold Story - Cadenza Records

17. Massimo Di Lena - The Untold Story - Cadenza Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212144/Gypsytown

18. Cubik & Origami - Bought & Sold (George Cochrane Mix) - Prismatic Tracks
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/213118/Bought & Sold

19. Denis Yashin - Street U - Future Audio
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/207003/Minimal Techno Volume 12

20. The Junkies - Quartro Uno Sei (UGLH & Federico Locchi Mix) -  Noir Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202657/Dark Stars 3

21. DJ Madskillz - Kliniek - Bitten
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/198818/Surface

22. Toni D & Luciano Esse - La Mia Casa (Anton Pieete Remix) -  Material
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/201966/Lycra EP

23. Chris Liebing - Discombobulated - Rekids
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/200178/Discombobulated / Klave

24. Short Bus Kids - Bless The Funk - Bounce House Recordings


25. Merlyn Martin & Huggie -  Confirmation - PolyTechnic Records	

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Subdivisions DI Sessions 011 (21Jan10) feat. Ramon Tapia

Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. Ramon Tapia guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_011(21jan10)feat.ramon_tapia.mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 010 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_011(21jan10)djmix.mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Hour One - Merlyn martin - Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Monoblock - Shouting Nonsense Out The Window (Original Mix) - AIRDROP Records - (Promo)
2. Morgan Geist Reversion - Deep In The Feeling - Cheap and Deep
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/207845/Deep In The Feeling / Warm Seq
3. Marco Zenker - Think twice - Harry Klein Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215107/Harry Klein Records 001
4. Piemont - Twice as long - MBF
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/1093/mbf
5. Roland Nights - Phonic - Urban Torque®
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/9704/urbantorque
6. Darlyn Vlys - La Pause - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
7. Luis Flores - The Painin My Left Arm - Hidden Agenda - (promo)
8. Criss Source - Saxphunk (Lutzenkichen_RMX) - Blue Fin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216020/Saxphunk
9. Audio Injection  -  The Way I Am  - Droid.Digital - (Promo)
10. Jet Project - Zuma -Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
11. Maetrik - Paradigm House - Original Mix - Treibstoff
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212851/Paradigm House
12. Ross Evana - Ouija Board - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
13. Internullo - Taifas -  Yellow Tail
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216079/Taifas

Hour Two - Ramon Tapia - Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Android Cartel – Dying To Survive - Railyard rec

2. Harry Axt - Bastardo - Kiddaz Fm

3. Ramon Tapia - Simbiosis - Cdr

4. Ramon Tapia - The Digg - Great Stuff Rec

5. Stefano Noferini - Burundi - Deeperfect Rec

6. Ramon Tapia - Its That Dub Thing - Strictly Rhythm

7. Ramon Tapia - Back To The Bush - Cdr

8. Nic Fanciulli – Work the Week - Rejected

9. Ramon Tapia - This Groove - Strictly Rhythm

10. Dj Madskillz --Surface - Bitten

11. Jerome Packman , David K , OTP – Close To The Edge – Quartz

Check out Ramon Tapia on line:
http://www.myspace.com/elcarlitto
http://www.greatstuffmusic.eu

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Subdivisions DI Sessions 012  (04Feb10) feat. Jamie Anderson 

Full 2 hr Radio Show Merlyn Martin (Hour One) - Jamie Anderson guest mix (Hour Two):
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_012(04Feb10)Guest_Mix(Jamie_Anderson).mp3

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Merlyn Martin: (Hour One)

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Quenum - Colas - Clapper 
(Pre-release)
2. Marcin Czubala & Hugo - No Tu No - Mobilee
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215408/Zoo Comunale
3. Harry Axt - Stopp - Relax2000
(Pre-release)
4. Daniel Mehlhart - Heatnut - Get Digital
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212816/Training Camp Volume 1
5. Hermanez - Soms - Leena Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218607/Necotine
6. Kaiserdisco - Moving Bodies - Micro.fon
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/217103/Moving Bodies EP
7. Hermanez - Necotine - Leena Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218607/Necotine
8. Jamie Jones - You! (Original Mix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/168749/Summertime
9. Kasper Bjørke - Alcatraz (Jimpster Dub) - HFN
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/214780/Alcatraz
10. Merlyn Martin & Huggie - Confirmation (Artie Flexs Remix) - Polytechnic Recordings
(Pre-release)
11. Alessandro Crimi -   - Homemade Records
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/214710/Fil De Cassons EP
12. Paul Hardy - Dust (Jay Shepheard Remix) - Baker Street Recordings
(Pre-release)
13. Dolly La Parton - Cornbread, fish & collard greens - Be My Sheep
(Pre-release)

Jamie Anderson Guest Mix: (Hour Two)

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Beroshima - Cosmic Flight (Mueller)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204998/Cosmic Flight EP
2. Hans Bouffmyhre - Break The Cycle 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/217271/Shock Trauma EP
3. Kevin Gorman - Shakey Stripped (Mikrowave)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/205528/Mikrowave 12
4. Jamie Anderson - Predator (Jerome Remix) (Outland)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215012/Predator
5. Terence Fixmer - Electric City (Electric Deluxe)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216307/Electric City
6. Psycatron - Deeper Shades of Black (Planet E)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/188357/Deeper Shades of Black
7. Paul Ritch - Jackson Flavour (100% Pure)
(Pre-Release)
8. Beroshima - Cosmic Flight (Hawkinson Remix) (Mueller)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/204998/Cosmic Flight EP
9. Roland M Dill - Low Go (Secret Cinema Dusk Till Dawn Remix) (Trapez)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/212758/Low Go
10. Carl Craig - Angel (Jerome Sydnenham Vocal Dub) (Planet E)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/179453/Angel Remixes
11. Jamie Anderson - Cyclone feat Mr K-Alexi (Mija Recordings)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215432/Cyclone feat. Mr. K-Alexi
12. Audio Injection - The Way I Am (Droid Recordings)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218770/Way I Am
13. Deepgroove & Jamie Anderson - In The Night Garden (Harthouse)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/label/detail/2886/harthouse
14. Greg Gow - The Bridge (Late Night Grand River Mix) (Transmat)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/195933/The Pilgrimage EP

Jamie Anderson Online:
www.dj-jamieanderson.co.uk
www.myspace.com/djjamieanderson
www.myspace.com/weareidiotproof

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 013 (18feb10) feat. Gregor Treshor

Full 2 hr Radio Show Merlyn Martin (Hour One) - Gregor Treshor guest mix (Hour Two)
[urlhttp://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_013%20%2818Feb10%29featGregor_%20Treshor.mp3[/url]

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 013 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_013(18feb10)djmix.mp3
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Merlyn Martin Mix (hour one)

Artist, Title, Label

1.  DC9 (MILTON JACKSON REMIX) - Aciitone Digital.
2. Peter Van Hoesen - Quartz #1 - Time to Express
3. Zoo Brazil -  Fancy (Popof Remix) Tasted Music
4. Motorcitysoul - SIMPLE 1046 B1(Kruse & Amp Nuernberg Remix)
5. Vincent Thomas - Heureka Great Stuff
6. Tim Green (TG) - Lone Time (Original Mix) - Cocoon
7. Mark Broom & James Ruskin - No Time Soon -  Blueprint 
8. Bang Bang - Broken (Sean Smith Remix) - Lost My Dog 
9. Niedermeier & Whitehead - She IS - Broque 
10. Pirupa & Pigi - Sweet Devil - Noir
11. Anna Stefani - Soundscape (Original Mix) -  Mallory Rec
12. Mathias Schaffhaeuser - Gunne feat. Delhia de France - The Awakening_M. Schaffhaeuser RMX - 

Gregor Treshor Guest Mix (hour two)

Artist, Title, Label

1. Pele – Avery Dub (Connaisseur)
2. Gary Beck – Sholto (Agaric Remix) (Variance)
3. Butch – Mass Appeal (Remote Area)
4. Mihai Popoviciu – Recycle Soup (Highgrade)
5. Martinez – Cheesecake (Moon Harbour)
6. Okain – Acrobat (Jetaime)
7. Uner – Vor haus (Diynamic)
8. Martinez – Passerby (Moon Harbour)
9. Paul Ritch – The Lick (Quartz)
10. UGLH & Federico Locchi - People Underground (Cr2)
11. Kiko & Gino´s - Moustache Gracias (Break New Soil)
12. Yousef - Come Home (Cocoon)
13. Chymera - The Rumours Of My Demise (Komplex De Deep)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 014 (04March10) feat D-Formation

Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. D-Formation guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_014(04March10)feat.D-Formation.mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 014 DJ Mix (2 hour) (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_014_(04march10)dJmix.mp3
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Merlyn Martin: (Hour One)

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Vernon & Dacosta - Natural Wax (Kreon waxoffsky rmx) - RDM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...extName=Vernon & Dacosta&contextEntityId=4056
2. Rainer Weichhold - Ride The Horse (Doomwork Remix) - Starlight
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/223386/Ride The Horse
3. Mr. Bizz - Return Off (Original Mix) - Atypical Farm
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...ts&contextName=Mr. Bizz&contextEntityId=80949
4. Atnarko feat. Nica Brooke - Solid Ground (Nacho Marco Remix) - Lazy Days Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/215207/Solid Ground
5. Hey Karolin (Goldfish & der Dulz Remix) - sleeping,dancing,laughing - 
6. Remerc - Mwlab - Yellow Tail
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/224327/Vilassar
7. Butane + Someone Else - lh5-3m - Little Helpers
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...textName=Little Helpers&contextEntityId=14359
8. Martin Landsky - Monitor One - Poker Flat
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/4432/martin_landsky
9. Anja Schneider - Amore - Mobilee
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/222378/iThought
10. Mike Monday - Touch - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218676/Yoppul
11. Alex Bau - Arctica - CLR
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/7389/alex_bau
12. Anna Stefani - Freaky Friday (Original Mix) - Mallory Rec
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/213639/Soundscape EP
13. Boriqua Tribez - Horny - Relatives
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...textName=Boriqua Tribez&contextEntityId=11380

Special Guest mix by D-Formation (track listing unavailable)
Check out D-Formation online at:
www.myspace.com/d_formation
www-d-formation.net
also on facebook/D-FORMATION fansite

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Subdivisions DI Sessions 015 (18march10) feat. Artie Flexs

Full 2 hr Radio Show feat. Artie Flexs guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_015_(18march10)feat.Artie_Flexs.mp3

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 015 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_015_(18march10)dJmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing:

Merlyn Martin (Hour One):

Artist, Title, label

1. Jet Project - Dhak - Get Digital Music
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/42163/jet_project
2. Ignacio Aguirre & Fernando Diaz - Hoppa Till Musiken (Original_Mix) - PRESSURE
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/225811/Exchange
3. Ues - Daylight 02 (Sam & Gambo Remix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...artists&contextName=UES&contextEntityId=35571
4. Mijk Van Dijk - Ebony - Blu Fin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221830/Miami
5. Dan Curtin - Mr. Bean Do An E (DJ Madskillz Remix) - Mobile
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/226321/Mr. Bean Do An E
6. Fuckpony - I'm Burning Inside (Paul Ritch Rmx) - Bpitch
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/15747/fuckpony
7. The Brunch Club - Lost In Creation - Scenic Music
8. Country Gents - Shake It (Original Mix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...ntextName=Country Gents&contextEntityId=98778
9. Edu Imbernon & Triumph - Surrealistic Whale (Saeed Younan Remix)
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/81857/edu_imbernon
10. Franco Cinelli - Duth (DG excl.) - 
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/19207/franco_cinelli
11. Mike Monday - Your Body - Very Very Wrong Indeed Recordings
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/artist/detail/69/mike_monday
12. Barem - Heyday (Ronan Portela Remix) - Foundsound Reecords
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/211755/Heyday EP
13. Lee Curtiss - Freak On - GPM
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/224411/Love In The Key Of Freak


Artie Flexs (Hour Two):

Artist, Title, Label

1. Nicky Romero - My Friend (Manuel De La Mare Deeper Mix)[Tiger Records]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/214648/My Friend
2. Montilla - From The Stars (Prok & Fitch Remix)[Urbana Recordings]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/225001/From The Stars Remixes
3. Kaiserdisco - Amalfino (Original Mix)[Club Azuli]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/202829/Cocktail
4. Amin Golestan and Marco G - Deadpool (iO and Sender Remix)[Audio Therapy]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/224415/Deadpool
5. Zoo Brazil Ft. Leah - You Can Have It All (Butch Remix)[Black Hole Recordings]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/226065/Privilege Ibiza World Tour 2010
6. Funkagenda - Afterclub (Original Mix)[Toolroom Records]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/228136/Afterclub feat. Big Ed
7. Paolo Mojo - Alininha (Edu Imbernon Remix)[Cr2 Records]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...irect Miami 2010 - Beatport Exclusive Edition
8. Acumen and Timid Boy - Chicago Story (Oxia Reinterpretation Mix)[Time Has Changed Records]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221853/Chicago Story
9. Hermanez - Soms(Original Mix)[Leena Music]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218607/Necotine
10. Sinc - Ex Bitch (Original Mix)[Safari Electronique]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...rtists&contextName=Sinc&contextEntityId=36805
11. Kriece - Lychee Frenzy (Original Mix)[Arabica]
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/219779/Picnic Frenzy


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

DJ. _SONNY_ V. _PRESENTS_ :

pahana






Finished this mix/live set the other day, and finally got around to uploading it today. This mix features a lot of my own mash-ups, and personal remixes of various Electronic Dance Music tracks. *Specific genres include; Progressive Trance, Trance, Electro, Progressive House, Tech-House, Tribal House, House, etc*. So if you like those genres, or are open to experiencing other types of EDM, then give it a listen. 

*Duration:* 35:18
*Bit Rate:* 256 kbps
*BPM:* 130 
*Size:* 64.6 MB

If you download, I would appreciate it, if you replied - leeching isn't cool! Also, if you listen to it when you're rolling or tripping, or even if you are just listening to it in general, I'd like to hear some feedback from you. Thanks.



> Download or Listen Here: http://www.zshare.net/audio/74523807d45a018a/
> 
> Mirror Download: http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/4579397/file.html



*Tracklist:*


*NSFW*: 



*(01.)* Phil Green *>>*  No Fear Braveheart 2009 (Rework Mix)
*(02.)* Chuckie *>>*  Let The Bass Kick (Silvio Ecomo Remix)
*(03.)* Andrew Bennett *>>*  Break Away (Martin Roth NS Remix)
*(04.)* South West Beats ft. Claudia *>>*  Trippin' (OoO Remix)	
*(05.)* Erick Morillo *>>*  I Get Lifted (Stephan Luke Dub Mix) 
*(06.)* S and H Project *>>*  Housebeat (Original Mix) 
*(07.)* Tomcraft *>>*  Bavarian Storm  (Original Mix)	
*(08.)* The Doors *>>*  The End (Dirty South Remix)



__________________________________

_Most of the tracks are editied and modified versions made by me
which you won't find anywhere else_!    %)


_*Hope you enjoy!*_






www.myspace.com/djsonnyv


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 016 (01april10)feat. Rainer Weichhold*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 016 (01April10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Robag Wruhme, Julian Jeweil, Daryl Stay , Tony Montana & D.A.V.E. The Drummer, Alejandro Vivanco, Vernon And Dacosta, Jay Robinson, Dirty Rush, Farley and Corin, Tiga, Sun Singleton. special Guest Mix from Rainer Weichhold from Great Stuff Records Germany

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio show feat. Rainer Weichhold*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_016_(01April10)feat.Ranier_Weichhold.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 016 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_016_(01april10)DJmix.mp3
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin Mix (Hour One)*

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Robag Wruhme - Robellada - Circus Company
2. Julian Jeweil - Soda - Plus 8
3. Daryl Stay - 	My Groove (Vincenzo Remix) - Poker Flat
4. Tony Montana & D.A.V.E. The Drummer - El Toro - Plastica Recordings
5. Alejandro Vivanco - La Hermandad -mobilee
6. Julian Jeweil - Opening - Plus 8
7. Vernon And Dacosta - Your System - 
8. Jay Robinson - Rawr (Supabeatz Mix) - 
9. Dirty Rush - El Sucio Embolo (Nique Remix) - Nine Records
10. Farley and Corin - Trainwreck (Merlyn Martin & Torin remix) - BIT Records
11. Tiga - Overtime (Beyer & Dahlbäck Main Mix) - 
12. Sun Singleton -  Moment (Deep88 Club Inst Mix) - Stilnovo

*Rainer Weichhold Mix (Hour Two)*

1. Mollono.Bass – Dub Die Wup (Rundfunk 3000 Remix) - Ackerdub                                                                                                                    
2. Rainer Weichhold - Tango For Noemi (Sascha Braemer Remix) - Great Stuff                                                                                                                 
3. Butch - Now You Know  - Bouq Consistent - Aint no Bump - Exploited                                                                                                             
4. Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti feat. Nonchalant - Bayside (Original) - Kling Klong                                                                                                                         
5. James Talk - Everybody - Great Stuff                                                                                                               
6. Gregor Tresher - Escape to Amsterdam (DJ Madskillz & 2000 And One Remix) - Break New Soil                                                                                                                            
7. Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti - Complex Rhythm (Romano Alfieri Remix) - Kling Klong                                                                                                                
8. Hermanez - Do You - Kling Klong                                                                                                                         
9.Super Flu – Didschn Monaberry                                                                                                                  
11. Ramon Tapia ft. Secret Cinema - I Want You - Great Stuff


----------



## Proper Villains

*Proper Villains - The V mix (mixed genre)*

Hey ya'll. 

So here's my new mix for March/April. It's got an eclectic blend of  styles (bmore, techno, UK funky, dutch house, hip-hop, dubstep) while still being aimed pretty aggressively at the dance floor.

Soundcloud Page Link
Direct Download Link









www.myspace.com/propervillaindjs
www.twitter.com/propervillainy
www.propervillains.net
www.nightshifterslabel.com


----------



## Electrafunk

30 minute competition mix for the WMC contest. Winner opened for P.V.D. in Miami. Then the second part will be a Hard Trance mix I did awhile back wanted to keep the energy going.

Electra Funk Mixes

Electra Funk 

Track Listing “Da Funk Show” (Episode 005)

Part 1. PVD Contest 30 Minute Mix

Artist, Track, Remix, Label

Intro - Electra Funk - Unto The Church Bells, Unsigned 

1.) Electra Funk – Kaleidoscope (2008 Remix), (Intro Mix), Unsigned
2.) Electra Funk - Majestic Star Chaser, Unsigned 
3.) Electra Funk – NRG DU SOLAY, Unsigned
4.) Electra Funk – Techno 2 And The 12 Inch Wizard, Unsigned 
5.) Electra Funk - The Beat Kicks (Then I Start Rockin), (Intro Mix), Unsigned

Part 2.

Electra Funk Track Listing

Track, Artist, Label

6.) Set U Free – Jason Cortez (Phil York Vs. Dark By Design Remix), Tranzlation (White)
7.) Such A Good Feelin – Miss Behavin (Lee Haslam Vs. Guyver Remix), Tidy Two
8.) Reflex – Technikal (Featuring Phil Reynolds), Masif Records
9.) Ripped Out – Riot Brothers (Guyver Remix), Tidy Trax
10.) Sandstorm – (Audioscape Remix), Nukleuz Kollectiv, Hardcore Vol. 13
11.) Underground – AG System, Stompin Choonz
12.) The Saga Continues – Scott Brown, Evolution Records
13.) Dehumanize – Plus System, Evolution Records


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

grab em here for free

http://soundcloud.com/chemical


----------



## Maui2k

*hour long Vocal Dub/Filthy DubStep set spun last week.*

Enjoy an hour of dub. 


http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/dub-dunker-live-set-limited-time


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 017 (15april10)feat. Andrew Phelan*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 017 (15April10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Sean Danke, Matias Muten, Nico Purman, Numa, Dominic Martin, Johannes Lehner, Lovebirds, Oscar, Luetzenkirchen, Ahmet Sisman and many more. Guest mix from Andrew Phelan from Prismatic Recordings San Francisco..

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio show feat. Andrew Phelan*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_017(15april10)feat.andrew_phelan.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 017 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_017(15april10)djmix.mp3
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin Mix (Hour One)*

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Sean Danke - Insert - 
2. Matias Muten - Eignaoda (Mathias Kaden Remix)
3. 124_2 - Traum
4. Nico Purman - All That Glitters Ain't Gold
5. Numa - +
6. Dominic Martin - Here & Now - Lost My Dog
7. trapez_ltd_089 - hugoremix
8. Johannes Lehner - Upside Down 
9. Lovebirds - Alright - Freerange Records
10. Oscar L- Un Sueño (Original Mix) - Beat Freaks
11. Luetzenkirchen - Stealth Run - Blue fin
12. Ahmet Sisman - Shake That Beat - STOCK5

*Merlyn Martin online:*
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.facebook.com/merlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin


*Andrew Phelan Mix (Hour Two)*

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Fabio Tosti feat. Marshall Jefferson – Mind & Soul (DJ Dealer Chi-Town Retouch) – Look At You
2. Rasmus Faber feat. Clara Mendes – Cidade Oposta (Tiger Stripes Remix) – Farplane
3. Simon 2 & Andreas Henneberg – Bolingo Gringo – Kittball
4. Claude VonStroke – Vocal Chords (DJ Version) – Dirtybird
5. Oxia – Whole Life – 8bit
6. Johnny Fiasco – Reflex (Vernon & DaCosta Mix) – Klassik Fiasco
7. Ramon Tapia – Colorz – Great Stuff
8. Catz N Dogz feat. Pol On – Me – Get Physical
9. Bob Sinclair feat. Sugar Hill Gang – La La Song (Soul Migrantz Dub) – NEWS
10. Tom de Neef – Move Your Feet feat. MC Jerique (Soul Migrantz Mix) – Chega
11. Colette – Think You Want It (Sexual Chocolate Mix) – Om
12. Johnny Fiasco – Groove On (Kink’s Vocal Mix) – Klassik Fiasco
13. Tiger Stripes – Alma – Get Digital
14. Tim Green – Lone Time – Cocoon
15. Dario Nunez & Montxo – Zul – Soleado
16. Pitto – Feelin (Joris Voorn Can’t Cick This Feelin When It Hits Mix) – Rejected
17. Tensnake – In The End (I Want You To Cry) – Running Back

*Andre Phelan online:*
http://djandrewphelan.com
http://www.myspace.com/apo
http://www.prismatictracks.com


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSNOISE


----------



## goodvibespromo

Please enjoy this new Hardcore Gabber dj mix by Good Vibes Promo's very own DJ Treachery!

http://soundcloud.com/djtreachery/dj-treachery-devils-playground


----------



## psyphonik

*Zerophonik - The Beat Goes BOOM!*

Zerophonik - The Beat Goes BOOM!

Genre: UK Hardcore


Tracklist:

Blake B - The Beat That Booms

Dougal & Gammer - Discos Revenge

Joey Riot & Seduction - Brainwashed

Dougal & Gammer- The Tunnel

Seduction & Al Storm - The Beat Kicks

Anon - Pjanoo

Fonzerelli vs DJ Kurt - Moonlight Party

Dougal & Gammer - Deadbeat

Auscore - Green Hills

Modulate & Petruccio - Here We Go (R U Rdy?)

Darren Styles - Flashlight

Retro & Flawless - Otherside

D:Code feat Emma - My Direction (Liquid_Phonik Remix)

Retro & Flawless - Through the Night

Visa - With Every Heartbeat

Rihanna - Please Don't Stop The Music (Johnny 4orce rmx)

Darren Styles - Discolights


----------



## DJAndrewParsons

*DJ Andrew Parsons - Road To Miami - 03-03-2010*

http://soundcloud.com/djandrewparsons/andrew-parsons-road-to-miami-2010-03-03-2010

Andrew Parsons - Road To Miami 03-03-10

01. Dirty South & Mark Knight - Stopover (Original Mix)
02. Chris Lake & Michael Woods - Dominos (Original Mix)
03. Crookers - Remedy (Magik Johnson Vocal Mix)
04. Francesco Diaz & Young Rebels - Damascus (Original Mix)
05. Filthy Rich - Gemini (Original Mix)
06. Temper Traps - Sweet Disposition (Axwell & Dirty South Remix)
07. Aura Dione - Song For Sophie (Wippenberg Remix)
08. Wolfgang Gartner - Latin Fever (Original Mix)
09. Sebastien Leger - Plik Plok (Original Mix)
10. Robbie Rivera - 1980 (George Acosta Remix)
11. Marcus Schossow Pres 1985 - 1985 (Original Mix)
12. Tomcraft - Loneliness 2010 (Adam K & Sohas Candlelight Mix)
13. Meck Feat Dino - Feels Like A Prayer (Michael Woods Remix)
14. Weekend Heroes - Sidewinder (Original Mix)


----------



## Electrafunk

New Episode of "Da Funk Show", Tech Trance, & Trance


Electra Funk Mixes 

Track Listing For:

“Da Funk Show (Episode 007)”

Track, Artist, Album, Label, Country

1.) You And Me – Chab (12 Inch Club Mix), Saw Recordings, USA
2.) Twelve – Tilt (Original Mix),  Lost Language, UK
3.) Rabbit In The Moon – DJ 19 VS. Austin Leeds (Dub Mix), Diamond Dust (Unreleased Mixes), 19 Box Records, UK
4.) I Found You – Interstate (Harry Lemon Remix), Supra Recordings Presents A Bandung Release, Bandung
5.) Turn The Page – Musix, Club Elite Holland
6.) Open Your Mind – Yahel, In Trance We Trust (Special Collectors EP Edition 1), Sub Label Of Black Hole Recordings, Netherlands
7.) Iwo Jima – Derelict (Original Mix), Real Deep, USA
8.) Crayons 2004 – Starkid (Leama & Moor Mix), Release Elements Canada,
9.) Massive Motion – M.I.K.E. (Enter KU Remix), Armada, Netherlands
10.) Some Day – White Room, (Featuring Amy Cooper), ((Original Mix)), Woom Recordings, New Swabia
11.) Dream Design – Push (8 Wonders Remix), Club Elite Holland
12.) Illusion – Apogee (Original Mix), Future Breed EP Disc 1, Proof 028, Bullet Proof Music, New Zealand
13.) Advanced – Marcel Woods (Original Mix), High Contrast Recordings, Netherlands


----------



## iCafe

Here's my DUBSTEP mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CohB03v16U


----------



## rincewindrocks

two mixes up, depth perception is better imo

http://soundcloud.com/dj-highpants


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Electra Funk Mixes


Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 009)

Track, Artist, Label, Album, Country

1.) Hollywood – 949, Unknown (Edit)
2.) New York – P.V.D.(Featuring Starkillers & Austin Leeds & Ashley Tomberlin), Ultra Us – USA
3.) Essence Of Force – Quade 77 Productions, Unknown
4.) Clubbin On Sunshine – Svenson (Abnea Remix), In Trance We Trust, (Special Collertors Edition EP Volume 1.), Netherlands
5.) Sunrise (Here I Am) – Ratty (Brisky & Camabridge Remix), Moster Tunes (Moster Classics 003) – United Kingdom
6.) Quotations – Precursor VS. Frisky Warlock, 2 Play Holland Recordings
7.) Massive Motion – M.I.K.E. (Original Mix), Armada – Netherlands
8.) My Precious – Leon Bolier (Mesh Remix), Captured Music 006 – Sweden
9.) Close Horizons – Thomas Bronzwaer (Original Mix), United Records – USA
10.) Quicksand – Bissen, A State Of Trance – Netherlands
11.) Trance Inidicator – Push, Club Elite Holland
12.) Humanity – ATB (Alex M.O.R.P.H. Remix), Kontor Records – Germany
13.) Majestic – Salyla (Arizona VS. Passiva Remix), Dedicated United Recordings – Holland
14.) Sky – Modulation (K-System Remix), Big Star Records – Denmark
15.) Time Wave Zero – Ozcan Ummet, Doorn Holland


----------



## trancetasy

*VA - Day 4 [Trance/Uplifting Trance]*

Here's a little trance/uplifting trance set i put together. never gets tired the awesome energy and melody in uplifting trance music. Enjoy!





[LISTEN]
[TRACKLIST]
1: Redstar - Into The Sea (Original)
2: Carlo Resoort - Blinded
3: Blue Tente feat. Stine Grove - Emptiness (Sunny Lax Remix)
4: Ben Preston feat. Susie - Remember Me (Daniel Kandi's Flashy Tribute Mix)
5: Corderoy - Rock Guitar (Arctic Moon Remix)
6: Coriphaeus - Kuiper Belt (Original Triton Mix)
7: Nery - Road To Glory (Roald Velden Remix)
8: D:FOLT & Paul Trainer - Empathizer (Temple One Remix)
9: Jerry Grant - Night in the City (Psytrotune Remix)
10: Simon Patterson - Taxi
11: Trance Arts - Twisted Tales (Original Mix)


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions DI Sessions 018 (06May10)feat. Simon and Shaker*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 018 (06May10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Till Krüger, Marek Hemmann, Gavin Herlih, Roland Nights, LaPIETRA, DJ Cristiao,
Renaissance Man, Vernon & Igor, Ramadanman & Midland, PanTone, Jaxson & David Keno, Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti, Osbourne & Anderson

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio show feat. Simon and Shaker*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions_018_(06May10)feat.Simon_and_Shaker.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 018 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions_018_(06may10)_djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin Mix (Hour One)*

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Till Krüger - Artificial Limestone - 200 Records
2. Marek Hemmann - Right Feat. Fabian Reichelt - 
3. Gavin Herlihy - Think - Cadenza
4. Roland Nights - Phazz (Peckos Fuzz Remix) - Lost My Dog
5. LaPIETRA   - Killah (Original Mix) - Ruhnsong Recordings 
6. DJ Cristiao - Freak On - Adult Records Digital
7. Renaissance Man - Babbadabba - 
8. Vernon & Igor - Fa Can Vulo (Original Mix) - Less iz More
9. Ramadanman & Midland - Your Words Matter - 
10. PanTone -  Beyonce Bounce - Beechcoma
11. Jaxson & David Keno - Living Large (Original_Mix) - Blu Fin
12. Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti - Complex Rhythm - Kling Klong
13. Osbourne & Anderson - Rare Grooved - Frontroom

*Merlyn Martin online:*
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.facebook.com/merlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Join the Subdivisions fan page on facebook*
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

*Simon and Shaker Mix (Hour Two)*
Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label
01. Alex Caytas & Aleks Patz 'Recycling' [RAWTHENTIC] 
02. Alain Ho feat. Marlene 'Je Pense A Toi' (Kruse & Nurnberg remix) [COMPOSITE] 
03. Phonogenic 'Biden' [MOOD MUSIC] 
04. Audiofly 'Formula Juan' [8 BIT] 
05. Santos 'San Francisco' [NOIR] 
06. Steve Bug 'Trees Can't Dance' (Deetron remix) [POKER FLAT] 
07. Simon Garcia 'Raw War' [DIEB AUDIO] 
08. Agoria 'Magnollia' [InFINE] 
09. Ame 'Ensor' [INNERVISIONS]

*Simon and Shaker online:*
http://www.simonandshaker.com
http://www.myspace.com/simonandshaker


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmiles - On The Fly Mix v1.0 Electro bangers!


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Presents Paul Najera's Viva La Tech Spring Sessions*






_*Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here I am proud and excited to present a DJ Mix from fellow Viva La Tech DJ/Prouducer Paul Najera from San Diego. Paul is no rookie to playing incredible techouse & house. He has played along side industry heavy hitters like Audiojack, Lee Burridge, Alex Peace, Green Velvet and Sander Kleineberg just to name a few. Sit back and enjoy Paul's Viva La Tech Spring Sessions mix I am sure it will make you shake your ass! *_
______________________________________________________________________________

*Paul Najera's Viva La Tech Spring Sessions:*
http://www.vivalatech.com/paulnajera/Viva La Tech Spring Sessions Mix by Paul Najera.mp3

*Artist, Title, Label:*

Im Goin There One Day - Martin Buttrich - Desolat
Just Cant Stand It - Dj Wild - Oslo
Mr Jack - Luna City Express (Catz & Dogz Remix) - Moon Harbour Recordings
Almerina - Steve Lawler - Harthouse
Aventuras - Mendo - Cadenza
Ouija Board - Ross Evana - Get Digital Music
La Buena Onda - Hector - 8bit
Caroce - Luca M - Pamflet Music
Say What - Ramon Tapia - Great Stuff Recordings
Sin Palabras - Nicole Moudaber - VIVa Music
Fly House - Rino Cerrone - Rilis
The Longest Day - Layo & Bushwacka - Olmento Records
Tout Va Bien - Matthias Meyer (Salvatore Freda Remix) - KNM Special

*
Paul Najera online:*
http://www.facebook.com/paulnajera
http://www.myspace.com/djxcite


----------



## boarderb

Maui2k said:


> Enjoy an hour of dub.
> 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/dub-dunker-live-set-limited-time



Is there a .rar hosted of this somewhere? Its AMAZING.


----------



## United Underground

*Jason Jollins - Free DJ Mix Download - Live from Pacha - New York City*

*Recorded Live on Friday, April 30th - 2010*


*Free Download Links:*
Part 1:  http://www.JasonJollins.com/realaudio/Part_1_Jason_Jollins_Pacha_April_2010_320.mp3
Part 2:  http://www.JasonJollins.com/realaudio/Part_2_Jason_Jollins_Pacha_April_2010_320.mp3
Part 3:  http://www.JasonJollins.com/realaudio/Part_3_Jason_Jollins_Pacha_April_2010_320.mp3
Part 4:  http://www.JasonJollins.com/realaudio/Part_4_Jason_Jollins_Pacha_April_2010_320.mp3



*SoundCloud Links:*
Part 1:  http://soundcloud.com/jasonjollins/part-1-jason-jollins-live-pacha-april-2010-320
Part 2:  http://soundcloud.com/jasonjollins/part-2-jason-jollins-live-pacha-april-2010-320
Part 3:  http://soundcloud.com/jasonjollins/part-3-jason-jollins-live-pacha-april-2010-320
Part 4:  http://soundcloud.com/jasonjollins/part-4-jason-jollins-live-pacha-april-2010-320






----------------------------------------------------------------------




"This is a 4 part set taken from Jason Jollins 5 hour headlining set in April 2010 at Pacha New York.  This set consists of House, Tech-House, Progressive House, Minimal Techno, Techno, Tech-Prog, Tech-Trance and Trance."










*Tracklist:*


*Part 1:*

01. Billy Johnston & Gennaro Mastrantonio - Space (Gary Beck's Stripped Naked Tool) - Sleaze Records
02. Carl Craig - At Les (Christian Smith Hypnotica Remix - Tronic (Promo)
03. Christian Smith - Break It Down - Tronic
04. Daniele Papini - September Black (Oliver Klein Remix) - Kling Klong
05. Count Sinca - Space Cow (Pablo Acenso & Juan Deminicis Remix) - Dub Tech Recordings
06. Christian Smith & John Selway - Move! (Dimitri Nakov, Gabe & Riktam Remix) - Tronic
07. Michael Woods - Dropzone (2010 Remix) - Diffused Music
08. Marsbeing - Hot Chocolate - Green Mono Music Studio
09. KhoMha - Midnight (Incognet Remix) - Baroque Records
10. Josh Gabriel - Entanglement - Different Pieces 
11. Chris Lake & Michael Woods - Domino's - Rising Music
12. Alter Breed - No Rush (Jerome Isma-Ae Remix) - Echoplast Digital


*Part 2:*

01. Alter Breed - No Rush (Jerome Isma-Ae Remix) - Echoplast Digital
02. TDR - Squelch (Koen Groeneveld Remix) - Doorn Records
03. Slam - Room 2 (Pan-Pot Rave Tool Mix) - Paragraph
04. Cirez D - Glow (In The Dark Dub) - Mouseville
05. Echomen - Cylo - Mcgroove Records
06. Alex Di Stefano - Something Is Movin - Mantide Records
07. Ray Fox & Tony Cha Cha - My Friend - Spinnin Records
08. Michael Woods - Envolver - Diffused Music
09. Lutzenkirchen - Hout Jazz (Spektre Remix) - BluFin
10. Umek - Sequence Of Shapes - 1605 
11. Ticon - A Sucker For Weekends - Iboga Records
12. Weekend Heroes - Sleep Late - Iboga Records
13. Denis A - Ocean (Monaque Remix) - Dar


*Part 3:*

01. Sander Van Doorn - Daisy - Doorn Records 
02. Rank 1 & Jochen Miller - The Great Escape (Extended Mix) - High Contrast Recordings
03. Rpo - Idea (Logiztik Sounds & Mauricio Duarte Remix) - Promo
04. Lish - Star Scream - Plastik Park
05. Cosmic Gate - Barra (Extended Mix) - Black Hole Recordings 
06. Wippenberg - Pong (Extended Mix) - High Contrast Recordings
07. Disfunktion - Desolee (Radion 6 Remix) - Doorn Records
08. Audible - White Mouse (DJ Cosmo Remix) - Nellie Recordings
09. Richard Durand - Tiger's Apology - Magik Muzik
10. Artento Divini - Who's Next (Remix) - High Contrast Recordings
11. James Horner - I See You (Cosmic Gate Club Mix) (Jason Jollins no Avatar edit) - Atlantic Records


*Part 4:*

01. James Horner - I See You (Cosmic Gate Club Mix) (Jason Jollins no Avatar edit) - Atlantic Records
02. Marco Bailey & Tom Hades - Brabant - MB Elektronics
03. Gary Beck - Elisse - Bek Audio
04. Gary Beck - Timeline - Bek Audio 
05. Floom - Jura - Synewave
06. Evol Waves - Hourglass - Oxygen Recordings
07. Purple Haze - Adrenaline - Oxygen Recordings (Spinnin)
08. Purple Haze - Eden - Oxygen Recordings (Spinnin)
09. Paul Keeley - The Careful Void - microCastle
10. Rawkee - New Energy - Lyon Echo Records





Buy the tracks individually via Beatport using the links below:

*Part 1:* 

01. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/218569/Space
02. Available in June
03. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/232831/Break It Down
04. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/226391/September Black EP
05. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216964/Space Cow Remixed Part 2
06. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/159257/Move!
07. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/233186/Dropzone 2010
08. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/235276/Hot Chocolate
09. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/217496/Midnight EP
10. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/192455/Entanglement
11. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/222092/Domino's
12. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/134617/No Rush EP


*Part 2:* 

01. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/134617/No Rush EP
02. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/233081/Squelch (Koen Groeneveld Remix)
03. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/230885/Room 2 (Pan-Pot Remixes)
04. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/229756/Bauerpost / Glow (Dub)
05. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/227425/CYLO
06. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/228281/Something is movin
07. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221320/My Friend
08. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/216188/Envolver EP
09. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/234609/Hout Jazz
10. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/227508/Responding To Dynamic
11. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/232404/A Sucker For Weekends
12. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/238247/Hot Picks 2
13. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/225283/Ocean


*Part 3:*

01. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221312/Daisy
02. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221740/The Great Escape
03. Available in June
04. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/210764/Breaking Point
05. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/221728/Barra
06. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/199316/Pong
07. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/239083/Desolee
08. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/176362/White Mouse The Remixes
09. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/228153/Tiger's Apology
10. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/224326/Who's Next
11. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/240684/I See You (Theme From Avatar)


*Part 4:*

01. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/240684/I See You (Theme From Avatar)
02. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/234616/Brabant
03. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/238397/Elisse
04. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/238397/Elisse
05. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/234607/Myriad Toolbox
06. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/239627/Hourglass / Funky Shit
07. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/29332/Adrenaline
08. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/22326/Eden
09. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/222939/Kaleidoscope EP
10. https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/210968/New Energy EP





----


*Pacha New York:*

Best Superclub - Club World Awards (2007 & 2008)
Top 10 Hottest Megaclub in America - Maxim magazine
New York City's #1 Best Dance Club - AOL CityGuide Nightlife
Top 20 Clubs of the World - DJ Mag 2008


----


Website Links:

http://www.JasonJollins.com
http://www.Myspace.com/JasonJollins
http://www.Facebook.com/JasonJollins
http://www.SoundCloud.com/JasonJollins
http://www.Facebook.com/JasonJollinsMusic




-


----------



## Psilo707

F.U.N.K.A.D.E.L.i.C.

Direct Download Here Now. Skip the Post.

For a good part of the last 12 months, a good friend of many of ours here in So Cal has been working on his own productions,
A small team of homies, Robbie and Adam, helped on the producing side, with very little other outside help whatsoever.

Generally a psy-fan, he has expanded his first release's sound to be one of a mixture of influences. Borrowing heavily from the Shulman, Shpongle, Maetrik, Umek, and the Orb types of sound, Logan has created a very solid and well-put together full 60-minute release of his own style of electronic music. It is very twisty, turny,  and laid-back yet with a definite actiive appeal. Each track was produced at a separate time in it's own form, leading to a state of realization that they should all be combined into one full mix of psybient shape-shifting madness.

This is highly recommend to anyone who likes techno or psytrance, especially of the minimal style, with quite a bit of breakbeat and dub infuence thrown in at times. Every sound and sample was custom made including the vocals and the amount of work put into this was very high. I'm really glad to see he finally was able to clean it up and put it out. The next release will be even better, with more variety... or so he claims.

We have posted this on Twisted Forums, Psytrance Israel, and it's going to be the download of the week next week at www.torrentech.org (recommended EDM site!!).

If you like techno or more chilled out trance (or even House - seriously), I hope you download this and give it a listen.

I believe almost everyone who reads this, has at some point, has had one of their friends send them some shitty sounding,
 horrible techno/trance combination that is hard to respond to because you dont want to hurt their feelings.
Those treble-heavy tracks when they're "giving it a try" in their latest version of fruityloops and such - this is not one of those, glad to say.

Thanks to anyone who tries it out... cover art done by myself and a friend (Fush, thanks for the trees bruv).. hit me up if you need any custom art... real cheap..
Not one piece of art stolen. Many hours on this cover and it'll pay for maybe half a gas tank. JSplat says - "Hit up Psilo!"

-Psilo, 

Logan Fűnk in the Mix!

Click To Download:

Logan Funk - Funkadelic Vol. 1





*Part 1: Under the Cover*

Logan Funk - Twinge (00:00)
Logan Funk - Sirens (04:00)
Logan Funk - Island of Myst (06:45)
Logan Funk - Risingstorm (09:20)
Logan Funk - Tick Tock (12:15)
Logan Funk - Desert Dunes (17:00)


*Part 2: The Ol' Switcheroo*

Logan Funk - It's Time To Start Breakin', Bitch! (20:25)
Logan Funk - Psybreaks Into Techno (23:00)
Logan Funk - The Previous Title Was Generic On Purpose (23:35)
Logan Funk - Wonk Tonk Urnkey (26:30)
Logan Funk - Wayve (34:00)
Logan Funk - Mean Ass Dancin' Ass Shaman (38:26)


*Part 3: Mesca Lines*

Logan Funk - Holla! (43:08)
Logan Funk - Shugga Shoomp Experiment (46:15)
Logan Funk - Mindimensions (47:45)
Logan Funk - Running Out Of Song Names But If You Want It Hit Me Up (51:10)
Logan Funk - Return to the Siren Twinge (53:30)
Logan Funk - Outro, I Love You, Volume 2 In Progress (55:00)
Logan Funk - ... Also, this track has a sick ass melody. (56:00)
​


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 018 (20May10) feat Oscar L*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 019 (20May10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Grant Dell, Pherox, Shonky, James Talk, Hermanez, John Creamer & Stephane K feat. Tom Geiger, Strict Border, Gavin Herlihy & James Barnsley, Mark Henning & Den, And.Id, Detroit Grand Pubahs, and Tapesh & Maximiljan. Guest mix by Oscar L from Format Recordings Madrid Spain..

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio show feat. Oscar L*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_019_(20May10)feat.Oscar_L.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 019 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subivisionsdi_019_(20may10)djmix.mp3
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin Mix (Hour One)*

Track Listing

Artist, Title, Label

1. Grant Dell - House Tribute - Headtunes
2. Pherox - Before Night Falls - Stocks
3. Shonky -  Bon Baiser De Bombay - Get Physical Music
4. James Talk - Moonlanding (Original_Mix) - 
5. Hermanez - Do You  -  Kling Klong
6. John Creamer & Stephane K feat. Tom Geiger_PuppyDogs_(Masi & Mello's Late Nite Fix) NY Love
7. Strict Border - 04 Reboot Me (Original Mix) - 
8. Gavin Herlihy & James Barnsley -  Right Here - Get Physical Music
9. Mark Henning & Den - La Galaxia Llorna (Ed Davenport remix) - Trapez Ltd
10. And.Id - Five - Mobilee
11. Detroit Grand Pubahs - Numb Deaf And Dumb (Dj Pierre Afro Acid Mix) - Detelfunk
12. Tapesh & Maximiljan - Clown (Original Mix) - 

*Merlyn Martin online:*
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.facebook.com/merlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Join the Subdivisions fan page on facebook*
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions


*Oscar L Mix (Hour Two)*

No Track Listing Available for Oscar L

*Oscar L online:*
http://www.myspace.com/oscarldj
http://www.jetlagbookings.com


----------



## FL BREAKZ

*Breakbeat Lovers..*

Aight  this is for all the Break lovers...This is FL Break Fire...if you like Fl Breaks check this one out....

http://www.divshare.com/download/8103997-9b1


----------



## longtimelurker

http://soundcloud.com/fornogoodreason/zeitsprung

as featured on the both excellent http://teaandtechno.blogspot.com/ and http://www.technopodcast.com

with tracks from;

actress 
cv313 
dOP 
efdemin 
guti 
kink 
luke hess 
mark henning 
no regular play 
oni ayhun 
pattern repeat 
rebekah 
shackleton 
tom trago 
wincent kunth 
youandewan

+ more

for ids use the timed comment feature 

dates:

Zap - The Cut Newcastle 28/5 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Roska & James Blake - Barhouse Essex 12/6 
Black Hole VII w/ Headliner TBA - Barhouse 24/7 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Emalkay, Actress & Tomb Crew - Barhouse Essex 27/7 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Jayou & Deadboy - Barhouse Essex 10/9

x


----------



## longtimelurker

*new techno/house/dubstep mix*

http://soundcloud.com/fornogoodreason/zeitsprung

as featured on the both excellent http://teaandtechno.blogspot.com/ and http://www.technopodcast.com

with tracks from;

actress 
cv313 
dOP 
efdemin 
guti 
kink 
luke hess 
mark henning 
no regular play 
oni ayhun 
pattern repeat 
rebekah 
shackleton 
tom trago 
wincent kunth 
youandewan

+ more

for ids use the timed comment feature 

dates:

Zap - The Cut Newcastle 28/5 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Roska & James Blake - Barhouse Essex 12/6 
Black Hole VII w/ Headliner TBA - Barhouse 24/7 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Emalkay, Actress & Tomb Crew - Barhouse Essex 27/7 
Oscillate Wildly w/ Jayou & Deadboy - Barhouse Essex 10/9

x


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

--------------> shooting this to the post your mix thread!


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 020 (03june10) feat. Martin Eyerer*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 020 (03June10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Alen Milivojevic, Channel X, Bassfort, Mathias Kaden feat. Gjaezon, Hakan Ludvigson, Mendo & Danny Serrano, Phonique, Kaiserdisco, Luky R.D.U., Yaya, Anil Chawla,  Luca Bacchetti, and Thee-O and Merlyn Martin. Guest mix by Martin Eyerer from Kling Klong Records Germany 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio show feat. Martin Eyerer*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_020_(03June10)feat_Martin_Eyerer.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 020 DJ Mix (1 hour) (no radio vocal)*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_020_(03june10)djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin Mix (Hour One)*

Track Listening

Artist, Track, Label

1. Alen Milivojevic - Spammer - InterTech Records
2. Channel X - Circus Bizarre - SVT
3. Bassfort - Dixtritt (Jimpster Remix) - 
4. Mathias Kaden feat. Gjaezon - State Of Stasis (Wareika Remix) - VR
5. Hakan Ludvigson  -  Precious (Frank Garcia Remix) - 
6. Mendo & Danny Serrano - Atalaya - Get Physical Music
7. Phonique - Our Time Our Chance feat. Ian Whitelaw (Andre Lodemann Remix) - 
8. Kaiserdisco - Pitaya - MBF
9. Luky R.D.U. - Bad Boy - InterTech Records
10. Yaya - Ca Na Negtretti (Sercan Remix) - 
11. Anil Chawla -  Do It - Great Stuff 
12. Luca Bacchetti - The Endless Summer - Hideout
13. Thee-O and Merlyn Martin - I Mean Really (Angel Alanis & Kasper Weiss Extended Groove) - A squared Muzik 

*Merlyn Martin online:*
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Martin Eyerer Mix (Hour Two)*

Track Listening

Artist, Track, Label

1. Kellerkind –Rollercoasta– Sirion
2. Vernon & Igor – Uruhey – Homecoming Music
3. Yaya–Ca na negtretti (SercanRmx) –Carnival
4. Rainer Weichhold – I want you (M.in & Patrick LindseyRmx) – Kling Klong
5. Alessio Collina – Conmigo (HoracioRmx) – Trend Records
6. Alex Dolby & Giorgio Roma- La Salinas - Monique Musique
7. Channel X – Strange Girl – Stil vor Talent
8. Reset Robot – Se deplacer - Soma

*Martin Eyerer online:*
http://martineyerer,com
http://www.myspace.com/martineyerer
http://http://www.greatstuff-music.com/category/klingklong/


----------



## Digital Felon

*New music up! (Miami music, get involved!)*

Damn its been a while since i have been in here! hope you are doing good! if you get the chance, take a listen to these beats and let me know what you think! peaceee

www.soundcloud.com/georgeyoungmusic


A little about myself for the new crew!

_"Georgeyoung the infinite is a talented MC/Producer/ and Dj hailing from Miami, Florida. He is also the Owner of Digital Felon Recordings and Co-Hosts the "Stanklove" and "Digital:Insight" parties in Miami and Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. "_

For more info please check out www.digitalfelon.com
Instant Message @ GmoneyDF
Facebook @ /Iamgeorgeyoung


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wrong thread, im moving it now! read the forum guidelines before you post again!

Thanks!

-CS


----------



## itsALLfake

This isn't a mix....nor is it a song I really wanted to choose for this, but only one that I had that was 5MB or less...

http://www.myspace.com/seedpage?sproutId=-AA-muhAMvIPjLT7 

I'm not sayin vote for it, but I'm doin whatever I can to get the hell out of this cubicle.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

new mix for your ears

ChemicalSmiles - On The Fly v2.0

Enjoy, feedback wanted!


----------



## Maui2k

50 Minute Dubstep Mix

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-focus-fire-mix


----------



## physix

*Intergalactic Discocaine: A Love Story*


*House of Babylon presents
Intergalactic Discocaine: A Love Story
with your Impresario: The Freaky Afronaut*








*Styles: *Cosmic Disco + Tech-House + Techno + Dub-Step + Funky House

The hi-impact soundtrack to a disco love story that spans the universe, starring _Chocolate: The Freaky Afronaut_ (aka _Brandon Patr*!*k_).

*Four Ways to Listen*
Website: www.intergalacticdiscocaine.com
MixCloud: http://mixcloud.com/afronaut/
SoundCloud: http://soundcloud.com/afronaut
(+ download link on SoundCloud)​



*Contact|* freaky.afronaut@gmail.com
*Next Appearance| *July 24th-25th -- Chicago House and Electronic Music Fest
*Next Appearance| *July 24th -- Jack the Night Away (Chicago)​​


----------



## Digital Felon

_"The summer heat is finally here and Miami's own drum n bass bad boy has delivered a hot new mix cool enough to keep you good
all through the summer months. If you haven't gotten to know Georgeyoung the Infinite then this is a perfect chance to see what 
all the hype is about. The one time drum n bass resident at the now defunct Laundry Bar/Black sheep has managed to keep a busy 
schedule with his music releases and his Drum n bass monthly parties in Miami(Stanklove) and Ft. Lauderdal (Digital:Insight). 
Known for his extreme diversity in his music selection he has finally given his fans what they have been begging for, an all out
drum n bass assualt, keeping it very street and upbeat and even getting Miami rapper Pitbull to show the drum 
n bass community some love. This mix is sure fire hit. For more booking or music information please visit www.digitalfelon.com."
_

http://soundcloud.com/georgeyoungmusic/georgeyoung-the-infinite-summer-slam-mix-www-digitalfelon-com

Tracklist :
Georgeyoung intro ft. Pitbull
RahRah-Icue vs Pitbull Elephant Man and Daddy Yankee (Dub)
Serum vs Northern Lights-Dangerous (Zombie Recordings)
Original Sin ft. Mc Rolly- Step On (Playaz)
Dioptrics ft. Mc Navigator-Nobody Can Judge (Abducted Records Dub)
Chasing Status-Easter Ham-Tiestofold Rum N Ass Bootleg (Bootleg)
Drum Sound And Bassline Smith-Mafia Vip (Technique)
Icue-Killa Army (Rockerz Dub)
Zen-Your Shout ft. Killabeatz ()
Rusko-Hold On-Subfocus Rmx- (Free Download)
Boombox (ak1200,bill hamel,ross lara)-Sanctuary (Dub)
Legion ft. Nc17-Philadelphia Experiment (Dub)
Viscous Circle ft.Siege-Peer Pressure (Frequency)
Aflame & ClrH20-Please Believe (Genr8 Remix) (Force Rec. Dub)
Dj Samurai-Outsider (Viper Recs)
Genr8-Starborne (Big Riddim Dub)
Stunna-Flying High (Dub)
Lukeino-The Key-(Atlantic Connection rmx) (Sublife Dub)
Congo Natty-Serial Killaz-Code Red rmx) (Congo Natty)
Lukeino-The Key(Instrumental) (Sublife 001)


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 021 (17June10) feat. Paul Hardy*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 021 (17June10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Avis & Campat, Jahcoozi, Frank Martiniq, Adam Jay, Andrés Zacco, Matteo Matteini & Lorenzo Bartoletti, Mathias Kaden, Tigerskin, Westboy, Yariv Etzion, Samuel H. Simpson meets Stereo Paws, Alen Milivojevic. Guest mix by Paul Hardy Baker Street Recordings UK...

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio Show feat. Paul Hardy:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_021_(17June10)feat.Paul_Hardy.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_021_(17june10)djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Merlyn Martin Hour One: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. Avis & Campati - Lake Vostok - Outland Records
2. Jahcoozi - Read The Books (Ikonika Remix) - Bpitch
3. Frank Martiniq - Lovelane - Stroboscopic Artefacts
4. Adam Jay - The Vectorz EP (Vector 2) - SlapJaxx
5. Andrés Zacco - Space Mountain - GREENER
6. Matteo Matteini & Lorenzo Bartoletti - _A Better Way (Dirty Culture Remix)
7. Mathias Kaden - Roots (Luna City Express & Matthias Tanzmann Remix)
8. Tigerskin - Matters Of The Heart feat. Zoë Xenia - 
9. Westboy - Bond, West, Bond (Original Mix) - 
10. Yariv Etzion - The Local Club - Asymmetric Recordings
11. Samuel H. Simpson meets Stereo Paws - Some Mo (Joshua IZ Momo Beats) - Baker Street Recordings 
12. Alen Milivojevic - Vigilante - InterTech Records

*Merlyn Martin online:*
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Booking Contact:*
Elizabeth Thompson @ Orange Line Music
Email: elizabeth@olm.fm
Ph: (813) 489-5207
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Paul Hardy Guest Mix Hour Two: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. Morgan Geist – Detroit (Environ)
2. Roberto Rodriguez Feat Max C – About Love (Compost Black Label
3. Greg Gow – The Bridge - Late Night Grand River Mix (Transmat)
4. Robert Babicz – Salsa Roja – Glimpse Remix (Kickboxer)
5. Scope – Dark Style Deluxe – Sean Grieve Remix (Forensic)
6. Jimpster Dangly Panther – Joris Voorn Remix (Freerange)
7. Alex Niggermann – El Hechizo (8Bit)
8. DPlay – Sudseestrasse (Mild Pitch)
9. Lopazz - Make Up – Dave Ellesmere Mix (Cocoon)
10. Christian Smith – Air Miles –2000 and one & Dj Madskillz Remix (Kontor)
12. Joris Voorn – Sweep The Floor
13. Club MCM – Club MCM (Monoid)
14. M5003MB – The Cosmic Courier (Metroplex)

*Paul Hardy online:*
http://paulhardymusic.randommoz.net
http://www.myspace.com/paulhardy
http://www.facebook.com/paulhardypages?v=wall


----------



## stimutant

*the bug is back *

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-goa-favs-18-6-2010

1. blue planet corporation - overbloody flood
2. the muses rapt - spiritual healing
3. juno reactor - razorback
4. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed remix)
5. lani - skycontact (full moon mix)
6. hallucinogen - angelic particals
7. sub6 - program flies
8. hallucinogen - solstice
9. zorba - darkbase


http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-desert-worm

asian dub foundation / zion train / eat static / brainbug & sensational / hara gobi / the orb / juno reactor / shpongle / total eclipse / hallucinogen



http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-25-minute-madness-pt14

zomby - tarantula
cari lekebusch reconstructing lion dub - woman s-dub
digital mystikz - i wait
rhythm & sound feat. cornell campbell - king version
shonx - canton
martyn feat. the spaceape - is this insanity?
green vision - tai pan law
ju-ju space jazz - mermadium palladium (instrumental mix)
the tape feat. rqm - rainy summer
kool savas - haus & boot (instrumental)
asian dub foundation - pknb


http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-querbeatmix-2-4-2010

1.dub terror feat. warrior queen - reload warrior
2.dj hal - snakebite
3.malaria! vs. the modernist - kaltes klares wasser (modernes wasser remix)
4.der dritte raum - swing bopp (salon variante)
5.caspa feat. dynamite mc - rat-tat-tat
6.mr.oizo - flat beat
7.mono & nikitaman - alles ausser kontrolle
8.vibronics - world of dub
9.shut up and dance - no doubt
10. the madness - one step beyond
11. skream - 2d
12. king tubby - psalms of drums
13. lee "scratch" perry - mr. dino koosh rock
14. scuba - subaequos
15. fat freddys drop - wild wind
16. joujouka - new asians (justin robertson remix)
17. zion train - love revolutionary
18. massimo - skull & bones
19. skream - warning (d1 remix)



http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-dub-maniac

own productions, digital edits, dj-mixing:
1.brainbug & sensational - all that she wants is dub (we blow the spot)(unreleased)
2.johannes heil - der löwe von judah (b1)(jh)
3.sensational - club selection(wordsound)
4.roots manuva - witness (one hope) (walworth road rockers dub) (big dada)
5.monsta feat. mr.key - space raiders (12"-mix)(subtrakt)
6.conroy smith - dangerous(redamn international / soul jazz)
7.johannes heil - der löwe von judah (c1)(jh)
8.mentol nomad - 3rd vision(monkey tool)
9.brainbug - interlude 1 / wipeout(unreleased)
10. lv feat. dandelion - cctv(hyperdub)
11. distance - sending chills (planet mu)
12. komonazmuk - end of the world (tempa)
13. shpongle - shpongle falls (twisted)
14. disrupt - sega beats (jajhtari)
15. scorn - ?? (stripped back hinge or snag ?)
16. the tape vs. rqm - hiphop is dead (kittyo)
17. johannes heil - der löwe von judah (d1) (jh)
18. brigadier jerry - lyrics of dub (lion roots)
19. nikey fungus - zig zag stitch (soul jazz)
20. distance - traffic (goth trad remix) (planet mu)
21. vibronics - fistful of dub (scoops)
22. johannes heil - der löwe von judah (d2) (jh)
23. zion train feat. dubdadda - boxes and amps (wadadda remix) (universal egg)
24. skream - 2d (tempa)
25. ghetto priest - show them (on-u sound)
26. althea & donna - uptown top ranking (frontline)
27. joni rewind feat. est`elle - uptown top rankin (eimsbush)
28. brainbug - sleepwalker (unreleased)


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listing

Da Funk Show (Episode 10 part 1, CD Release Preview)

House/Techno/Trance/Hard Dance

Trance Atlantic Records

1.) Glazed Donuts "N" Electro Patrol 
2.) The 7 Of Us And A Jet Black Dog (Original Mix)
3.) Kaleidoscope (Remix)
4.) Majestic Star Chaser
5.) The 7 Of Us And A Jet Black Dog (E.F.s Robbie The Robot Re-Edit)
6.) It's Only In My Mind
7.) Techno 2 And The 12 Inch Wizard

Electra Funk CD release available on itunes and Juno


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listing For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 010), (Part 2) 

Track, Artist, Label, Album, Country

1) Breakout – Kyle Emerson, Club Elite Holland
2.) Innerlife – M.I.K.E., The Perfect Blend Sampler 01., Armada, Netherlands
3.) More Than A Life Away – Marco V, In Charge Recordings, United Kingdom
4.) Sense – Jay Walker (Featuring David Garcia), ((Bryan Cox Remix)), System Recordings, USA
5.) Direct Dizko – Club Sense Investigaters (Sander Van Doorn Remix), Spinning Records Holland
6) Horizons – Substate (Mac Zimms Remix), Spinning Records Holland
7.) Toxic – Lego Planet (Original Mix), Club Elite Holland
8.) Time For A Change - Red Head, Red Factory Recordings, Belgium
9.) Made In 2 Minutes – Organ Donors, Tidy Trax, 

Electra Funk Mixes


----------



## stimutant

as requested by mr. smiles:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-querbeatmix-2-4-2010

1.dub terror feat. warrior queen - reload warrior
2.dj hal - snakebite
3.malaria! vs. the modernist - kaltes klares wasser (modernes wasser remix)
4.der dritte raum - swing bopp (salon variante)
5.caspa feat. dynamite mc - rat-tat-tat
6.mr.oizo - flat beat
7.mono & nikitaman - alles ausser kontrolle
8.vibronics - world of dub
9.shut up and dance - no doubt
10. the madness - one step beyond
11. skream - 2d
12. king tubby - psalms of drums
13. lee "scratch" perry - mr. dino koosh rock
14. scuba - subaequos
15. fat freddys drop - wild wind
16. joujouka - new asians (justin robertson remix)
17. zion train - love revolutionary
18. massimo - skull & bones
19. skream - warning (d1 remix)


----------



## physix

brainbug said:


> as requested by mr. smiles:
> 
> 
> 6.mr.oizo - flat beat



Never gets old.

Will be DL'ing this, like a mug!


EDIT: Got a "Oops, looks like we can't find that page!" error when I clicked your link, bruv.


----------



## stimutant

oh i fucked it up through copy&paste... theres the right one:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-querbeatmix-2-4-2010


----------



## magic beans

*breaks*

I BREAK FOR DANCERS by BOBBY DEALZ

www.soundcloud.com/bobby-dealz/i-break-for-dancers


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 022 (01July10)feat. Vincent Thomas*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 022 (01July10). This two hour show Includes tracks from George FitzGerald, Wavetest, Clio & Popov, Tom Wax & Franksen, Richtberg & Wojkowsk, Angel Alanis, Steve SoulBasics & Martijn, Art Patrice, Roy England, Lützenkirchen, Den Ishu & Superlounge,  Oliver Moldan, Rainer Weichhold. *Guest mix from Vincent Thomas from Great Stuff Records Germany* 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

______________________________________________________________________________________________________






*Full Two Hour Radio Show feat. Vincent Thomas:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_022_(01 July 10)feat.vincent_thomas.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdI_022_(01july10)dJmix.mp3


______________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. George FitzGerald - The Let Down - Hot Flush
2. Wavetest - Sloby - Drumpoet/Compost
3. Clio & Popov - City Hall (Re-UP remix) - Kina Music
4. Tom Wax & Franksen - To The Bone (Original Mix) - Suara 
5. Richtberg & Wojkowski - Disco Stomp (Original Mix) - Gymnastique Records
6. Angel Alanis - Do you Like The Way You Feel When You Shake Remixes part 1 (Dj Fist Remix) - A-Squared Muzik
7. Steve SoulBasics & Martijn - Lose It (Steve's Lost It Mix) - Baker Street Recordings
8. Art Patrice - Supersonic (Original Mix) - Nueva Digital
9. Roy England - Pathways - Emote
10. Lützenkirchen - Summer Smile - Great Stuff 
11. Den Ishu & Superlounge - Happy People (Original Mix) - Suara
12. Oliver moldan - fainting goats - 
13. Rainer Weichhold - I Want You (M.in & Patrick Lindsey Remix) - Kling Klong 





Online:
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Booking Contact:*
Marisa Perez at Merlyn Martin Ent.
Email: bookings@merlynmartin.com
Ph: (909) 248-3276

Management & Press
Elizabeth Thompson @ Orange Line Music
Email: elizabeth@olm.fm
Ph: (813) 489-5207
___________________________

*Vincent Thomas*

*Hour Two:*

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. Sultan & Ned Shepard feat. Dirty Vegas . Criminal Sun
2. Glenn Morrison - Symptoms Of A Stranger (Henry Saiz Remix)
3. Antix - Manta (Beckers Remix)
4. Lützenkirchen - What's The Matter (Uto Karem Remix)
5. Faithless - Not Going Home (Eric Prydz Remix)
6. Hardwell - Smoke 
7. Mango - Forever July (Derek Howell Remix)
8. Matt Samuels - After Thought
9. Robert Babicz - Dark Flower (Fever Mix)

http://www.facebook.com/djvincentthomas?v=wall
http://djvincentthomas.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rogue Robot

Grenadine - Insert Clever Title Here (July 2010 Demo) - Older deep tech-house & tribal.

Tracklisting when I'm not a total lazy ass.


----------



## stimutant

d/l-ing!


----------



## stimutant

not my last one, but nonetheless you shouldnt miss it:


http://www.sendspace.com/file/ybovk2

1. the skatalites - addis ababa (1964)
2. anthony red rose - tempo (1985)
3. hara gobi - coconut walla (2001)
4. ini kamoze - stress (1989)
5. tenor saw - ring the alarm (1985)
6. main`s ignition - in hq (2000)
7. byron lee - hot reggea (1970)
8. salmonella dub - push on through (2002)
9. fat eyes - wake the town (2006)
10. naphtali - ammunition dub (1995)
11. zion train - live that i choose (2007)
12. deekline & wizard - back up (love for the music) (2009)
13. alter ego - rocker (plasticman remix) (2005)
14. krak in dub & charles tox - gluten (2009)
15. skream - if you know (2008)
16. count basie - boogie woogie (1937)
17. shabba ranks - mr. loverman (new world mix) (1992)
18. monsta feat. mr. key - space raiders (raiden remix) (2009)


have fun!
(feedback would be very much appreciated 8-] )


----------



## foambox

*Push The Night 27 - Techno/Tech House*
The definitive podcast for House, Progressive, Trance & Techno







Showcasing the sound from the first Push The Night party, Push The Night 27 combines the trademark tension and energy of techno with an influence of house for good measure. Featuring tracks from artists such as Cirez D, John Acquiviva, Michael Woods and Olivier Giacomotto - this is techno, with a kick!


Get it on iTunes here

Or subscribe directly with the RSS feed:
http://www.djbradmiller.com/podcast/pushthenightxml.xml​
djbradmiller.com
facebook.com/djbradmiller
myspace.com/djbradmiller
youtube.com/djbradmiller
twitter.com/djbradmiller
soundcloud.com/djbradmiller​


----------



## Maui2k

*45 Minute Dubstep Mix*

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-summer-sessions-promo-mix-2010

1. Excision - Subsonic
2. Klone - Out of Earth
3. 16 Bit - Hit the Deck
4. widdler - Froggy Style (zeno poison dart frog remix)
5. Noisses - End of
6. Marcus Visionary - General Remix
7. Liquid Stranger - Rough Road
8. Liquid Stranger - Mutants
9. Coki - Burnin
10. Borgore - Ambient Dub Shit
11. Plan B - She Said(16 Bit Remix)
12. Mobb Deep - Drop a Gem on (killabits Remix)
13. Borgore - Foes (16 bit remix)
14. SPL - Stick Em
15. Lil Jon - What u Gon Do - White Label
16. Ludacris - How Low(Dillan Francis Remix)
17. Nirvana - Smells like Teen Spirit (Dual Remix)
18. Deftones - Shove it(Bar 9 Remix)
19. Bassnectar - Seek and Destroy
20. Koan Sound - Alchemy
21. Apex - Nowhere to run (Datsik and Excision Remix)
22. ag3enda - this is now
23. Joker - Tron(VIP)
24. Joker - City Hopper


----------



## stimutant

downloading, tracklist looks fat!


----------



## trancetasy

*DJ HarmLess - $MONEY$ [Trance][136-140bpm]*

Recorded on July, 7th 2010. $$$$$$$ MONEY DAY $$$$$$$
[LISTEN]

1) Marco Torrance - Stranded Feelings (Bobina Remix)
2) Planet Funk - Chase The Sun (Genix Bootleg)
3) Burak Harsitlioglu - Unneeded (Original Mix)
4) Claudia Cazacu - Quatrain 3
5) David Farquharson - Shimmer (Timo Pralle Remix)
6) Spark7 - Vanquish (Original Mix)
7) Aeden - Rendez-Vous In Paris (Ice Upon Fire Remix)
8) First State - As You Were (Extended Version)
9) System F - Elevate
10) Chosc - For A Great Man (Spaceport Remix)
11) Garry Heaney - Dry Ice (Original Mix)
12) Pawel Mareyn - My Heart's Symphony (Original Mix)


----------



## physix

foambox said:


> *Push The Night 27 - Techno/Tech House*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Looks dope.

Will download.

I like Cirez D.'s stuff a lot.​


----------



## Rogue Robot

physix said:


> I like Cirez D.'s stuff a lot.



Me, too. 

Also, I liked your Discocaine sleaze.


----------



## DJ Z

*Check out this hard bass, very unique electro house mix.*

I can bet no one here has heard mixing quite like what is shown off in this mix. 

Vote for it and I'll vote for your mix.

http://www.letsmix.com/mix/49126


You can also check it on my soundcloud to see what people have been saying about it. 

http://soundcloud.com/djz/day-n-night


----------



## hobhead

somebody need to get out of their parent's house a bit more !


----------



## Digitalbil

*Digital Bill & Nicholas Elias-2010 House Mix*

2010 House Mix
Digital Bill & Nicholas Elias

Tracklist
1.Mazanga Original mix by Solid Snake
2.Strange Condition by Morgan Page(Inpetto Remix)
3.Hard by Rhianna Feat Young Jeezy (ID  Remix)
4.Another Place by Mischa Daniels feat Crown
5.Salsa Morena by Nicky Romero and Marty Morin
6.I Will Be by Stefano Pain and Danilo Rossini(Main)
7.Hey Lady by Modjo (Ingo & Simon Steur)
8.My Friend Original mix by Tony Cha Cha & Ray Fox)
9.Memories by David Guetta feat Kid Cudi (Nicky Romero)
10.Blacklace by Cardo Elia (Dub Makers Remix)
11.Deeper Love Original Mix by Dimitri Vegas and Like Mike)
12.Get Down Girl Original mix by Nicky Romero
13.Super String by Sol Noir (Nicky Remero Remix)

Download @ www.digitalbillmusic.com/2010-house-mix
Thanks for Reading... 
Digital Bill 
West Palm Beach FL


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

This does not belong here, maybe re-read the rules. There IS a link in my signature. I am gonna shoot this to the "post your latest mix" thread.

-CS


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

This does not belong here. You found the right forum but you shouldn't create a thread just for a self plug. You can post or link your latest mix in the "post your latest mix" thread, which is where I am moving it now. Since you are new its not a big deal at all, check out the BLUA/EMD guidelines in my signature, they do help and I suggest everyone reads them if they haven't. Before I moderated any forums iI had read the BLUA as well as each particular forums rules if available.

Moving now :D . . .


----------



## effingcustie

Hey all - I am new to DJing, bought a console last weekend and have been learning to use it with Virtual DJ this past week.  My mixing is still very rough of course but I thought I'd try putting something together and recording it.  Here it is:

http://soundcloud.com/rbgrbgrbg/rbg-house-electro-mix-summa-2010?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign

Tracklist:
Cryptonites - I Can't Give You Up
Louis La Roche - On The Floor
Leonardus & Quinten 909 - Heartbreaker
I Don't Care - I Don't Care (Phonat Remix)
Edwin Van Cleef - Overtaken (Mille Remix)
Super Mal & Phonat - Pixelated
Private - Secret Lover (Spencer & Hill Remix)
Bag Raiders - Nil By Mouth (Knightlife Remix)
The Gossip - Standing in the Way of Control (Tronik Youth Remix)
Grum - Sound Reaction
Boys Noize - Starter
Daft Punk - Prime Time of Your Life (Tits & Clits Remix)
Visitor - Love (Club Edit)
Yuksek - Supermenz (We're Not)


----------



## Electrafunk

Whats up everyone check out Electra Funk tracks ranging from House/Techno/Trance/Hard Dance released on Juno. Juno Releases of Electra Funk


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise minimixes 1-5

http://www.mediafire.com/?mkjdzmmznyo 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nuhynwwt2vz 
http://www.mediafire.com/?m2nh10l21um 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yymmamoy23c 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1hyyuqvmlyy

Enjoy!

+all 5 zipped into 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

+ 005-010
http://www.mediafire.com/?vnoc823cezc7s39


----------



## ransomz0

http://soundcloud.com/johnnymac/djmc-june10-mix-sweep-the-floor

enjoy, i hope


----------



## DJKAOS

Deadskin meets dj kaos harsh noise mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

Enjoy


----------



## stimutant

absolutely not my latest mix, but still nice:

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-querbeatmix4-3-06

1. vitalic - pc 100 - kobayashi dancefloorkillers
2. t.p. heckmann - dimensions-disco - sub-wave
3. sleaze - punk sluts - 7kilos
4. harris & brooks - the night (rock'n'roll mix) - phuture wax
5. asle & meedom - kissed - kiss
6. tiga & zyntherius - sunglasses at night (chris liebing mix) - gigolo
7. noosphere - how do you like me now? - plusquam
8. albion - this is for - time unlimited
9. infected mushroom & yahel - electro panic (eat static mix) - tip.world
10. dj exanimo - aliens are coming - midijum vinyl club
11. k - only the strong - tracid traxxx
12. save the robot - irobot - tip.world
13. kai tracid - too many times (warmduscher rmx.) - tracid traxxx
14. gms - juice by gms - spirit zone
15. space tribe vs. electric universe - the acid test - spirit zone
16. 1200 mics - mescaline (live at mount fuji) - tip.world
17. kenji ogura feat. melani di tria - kreissäge typ a (tracid mix)
18. spirallianz - hide & seek - spirit zone


----------



## Sea Monkey

Here's a short mix I put together.  I tried to extend it to a full-length mix with some more chill dubstep, but I felt like these particular songs worked best as their own little minimix.  I chose the title Passage for two reasons.  The literary term meaning a brief excerpt seemed appropriate.  Also, the spacey echoing quality of several of the tracks gives me the mental image of cavernous passages.  I took the picture used for the artwork at an outdoor party at a cave in 2006.

Sea Monkey - Passage



Enjoy!


----------



## jpgrdnr

Hard Trance - dubsaves 2010 summer mix:

1 - Mike Foyle presents Statica - Blossom (Arty Remix)
2 - Mark sherry vs james allan - mindset (will atkinson mix)
3 - Bjorn Akesson - Robot Religion (Original Mix)
4 -  organ donors - the drum (audiowarp mix)   
5 - Robert Nickson - We Won't Forget (Original Mix)
6 - Activa Feat. Peetu S - Wargame (Reaky Rework)
7 - DNS Project Pres. Whiteglow - Airbourne (Original Mix) 
8 - Van Nilson - We Are In Heaven  
9 - Edelstahl - Cosmonaut (Original Mix)
10 - Marc van Damme, Brooklyn Bounce vs., Alex M. - Crazy
11- Greg Downey - Send The Gods (Original Mix)
12 - Johan Ekman - Next Lane (Original Mix) 
13- Max Savietto - techno code (original mix)  
14 - Des McMahon - Crack The Whip
15 - Future disciple - Jazz Man (Original) 
16 - DJ Lee - Wildside (Club Mix)  
17 - Remo-con - bleep on love (reaky remic)
18 - Marco V - Godd (Original)
19 - Motorcycle - Gabriel and Dresden chillout mix

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/summer-mix-2010


----------



## UnSquare

^
DJ DSL is good.

Brian McBride solo work:

Brian McBride - Piano ABG


----------



## djcregz

This is a mix I did as a SoundCloud exclusive but I decided to upload it  here to get additional feedback. Mostly newly released upfront UK   hardcore tracks and a little breakbeat hardcore. Anyways, give it a   listen and I hope you enjoy!

Please leave your comments, can't stress that enough. Thanks!!

*Tracklist:*
01. 75 Numbers - Let The Feeling Grow (Bassrock & CLSM Remix    [CLSM]
02. Deeper Territory - Calm Me Down [HU Breaks]
03. Darwin - Fly Away Now [Hardcore Underground]
04. Petruccio & Modulate - Wet Knickers [Feel The Force] 
05. Inverse & Orbit1 - Nu Sensation [24/7 Digital]
06. Orbit1 - Project.1 [Australia With Force]
07. Sc@r & Uplift - Keep On Jumpin' [Revelation Digital]
08. Sy & Joey Riot - Somebody Scream [Quosh Records]
09. Marc Smith - Where's The Party @? [Notorious Vinyl]
10. S3RL - My Lucky Star (Dover Remix) [Relentless Digital]

*Running Time: *37:44
*Bit Rate:* 192kbps*
Download Link: *http://soundcloud.com/dj_c-regz/dj-c-regz-soundcloud-mini-mix

Also, don't forget to catch me spinning LIVE each week on   Kraftyradio.com. Times/dates are listed below:

*New York* | 8-9 PM | Tuesday 
*Los Angeles* | 5-6 PM | Tuesday 
*England* | 1-2 AM | Wednesday 
*Sydney* | 10-11 AM | Wednesday

Follow me on SoundCloud: http://www.soundcloud.com/dj_c-regz


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Its been too long guys, heres a new mix, hard electro in the beginning and middle with a dubstep finish u probably wouldn't expect. i sold my equipment and some other things trying to upgrade to other stuff..... so last mix for at least a couple months...

http://soundcloud.com/chemical/chemicalsmiles-did-i-do-that

Did I do that mix .... ode to bart simpson


----------



## onderkoffer

onderkoffer XCVII

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BL2Y8BUO

Roel Butzen - Violent Wake up
Audio Bullys - We Don't Care
New Atlantic - Yes To Satan (Bonus Techno Mix)
Junk Project - Braintool
Flutlicht - Icarus (the Flight) (Shokk Mix)
20 Hz (Nalin & Kane Remix)
Tricky dj & Jude - Elevate (Original Mix)
Teequee - Keep Tha Base Going (Original Hard Mix)
Green flame & Mr G - Who Knows
Set up System - Fairy dust (the m. experience remix) 
Tone King - Pneu
bulletproof - say yeah...
DJ Thera - Underground
Sperminator - No Women Allowed
smith brothers - that emotion acid mix
Kingsize & Enzyme - Invasion
Rob.O.T.T. - Twisted
DJ Thera Meets Mark E.G. & Chrissi - Monsta
Frankie Bones - Speed Bump (Crank Mix)
Aurora - Firin to the Core
Tyranoid vs Michael Strongstream - Spice/Epice
Dominium - Let Your Mind
Rise & Shine - Hyper
English Muffin - Should Have Been Smarter
Ray And G.O.D. - Target Planet 
Sy & Unknown - Cape Fear
Dany BPM - Speedy Gonzalez Dany BPM Race
DJ Skudero - Espiral 2000 (Original)
Gate 6 - Mummy (Version Abroad)
Shanty - Conflicting Emotions
Babylon Zoo - Spaceman (Dougal Rmx)
Epyx and Cyrez - Unreachable
Dano - Best In The West (John Wayne Mix)
Lynx & Aphex - ____ Em Up
Marco V_Godd (Tyranoid vs Michael Strongstream Remix)
Imitation of Life - Saint
Scott Brown - Techno Revolution(The Billy 'Daniel' Bunter & D'Zyne Mix)
Pilgrim - Scott Brown 
DJ Isaac & Pagan - 2 Definitions
Are You Sure (Mix 1)
Twisted Freq - Model Of Reality
Chosen Few - I'm A Ruffneck
Shanty - Departure Lounge (Outbound)
Dj Fury - Droppin Bombs
DJ Davie Forbes - V.G.8. (D.J.K.2. Mix)
Scott Potential - The Shit
Brothers In Crime - Slammin' Beat
Twisted Freq - Marie's Demonik Lullaby
Bertocucci Fernanzano - Raver's Movement (Chosen Few Remix)
DJ Sim - Horras (Dj Jordens Mix)
English Muffin - Blood Of An English Muffin 
Painbringer - Violence 
Renata Ricciardi - Return Of A Looney


onderkoffer XCVI

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6XP7GKVV

TRANSFORM - Transformation
The Overlords - Sundown
Felix - Don't You Want Me (Hooj Mix)
Penetration - Basic Penetration(Mixed by Eddy de Clerq,Lenny Dee & Nico)
Darkus & Bassrock - Skin Out
Walt Jenssen - Waltstreet
DJ Dean - Music Is My Life (ASYS Acid Is My Life Remix)
Marco V - Godd
yves deruyter - born slippy (original mix)
K-Series - Floored
yves deruyter - 21
Red Hand Gang - Gotta Keep On(Time 4 Gettin' Down)(Jon The Dentist Remix)
Marco V - Indicator
DJ Wag - Darkness (Busho Remix 2010)
yves deruyter - dark sunday
Benedict Brothers - Honey Child (Paul Maddox 2008 Remix)
K Series - Strange World
Paul Maddox meets Base Graffiti - Got The Bottle?
Master Pain - Cuddy Munts
Signum - What Ya Got For Me (Tin Rib Remix)
Kidd Kaos & Alex Kidd - True Or Not (Louk Remix)
NRG - Never Lost His Hardcore (Joe-E's Hard Tek Destruction Mix)
Tazz & Loopy - Battle of the DJs (Mix 2)
K6 - Punk
Lab-4 - 4th Floor
Paul Maddox meets Karim - Double Edged Sword
Traced & the Mexican Vs Wmd - Got to
DJ Nee - DJ Nee Business
yves deruyter - animals (remix)
Master Pain - The Real Rush
Lab-4 - Requiem
Carbon Based, E-Nrg & Nemes - Prologue (the Mexican & James Xavier Remix)
DJ Fav - Music Is Moving
double x-posure - deep as ____ (1993)
Tigris - Alek Szahala
E-Nrg & Carbon Based - Illuminate
Underworld Species - Carbon Based
TC & Skampy - Finally Made It
System X - Pressure
tazz - can you feel it (remix)
TC & Skampy - Chemical Suggestion
Moby - Feeling So Real
Shox - State Of Mind (Invader & Oli G Mix)
Blakestar - Start Breathing (It's a Fine Day)
DJ Yousuke and Buzzmasta - Spiral Life (Invader Remix)
Ponder - Virus
Defnoyz - The ____
Grimsoul - I'll Bring The Storm
Top Cat - Walking On The Moon (Luna C Remix)
defnoyz - free of form (0809 ravebomb remix)
Anti-Shock - Pensive (Kevin Energy Remix)
Stormtrooper - Funkin Jungle
Dair & Simon Apex - Don't Stop Now
Force & Styles - All Systems Go
Twisted Freq - Nightmares
Haze & The Acolyte - Energize
Oli G And Thumpa - Dungeon Keeper
Shanty Tazz and Concept - Beast of Hardcore
Devastate, Reese And Cloudskipper - Crying Bastard
N.R.Getik - Bad Mother ____er Man
Lee Uhf - The End of Rave
System X - Rush hour
N.R.Getik - Howdy
Twisted Freq - The Lament Configuration


onderkoffer XCV

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7N76AC98

The Panacea - Feelgood Tune
The Rave Doctor - Unknown. 
bass ballistics - round de rounder
Enzyme - 92 Crew
Nebula II - B - C.O.D. Rider
Enzyme - Bandwagon 
Mulder - Sound Clash
Backdraft - Revolution (Darkus & D'State Remix)
Malice & Enzyme - The Virus
Traced & the Mexican - Attack the Dance Floor
Narc - Skull ____ed
Bad Influence - Sudden Impact (DJ Fav Remix)
Cheddar - Rollin
DJ Fav - Pay Close Attention
DOK - Mental Ward
dj wicked - the trick
Invader vs. Stargazer - Alter Ego
DOK & Ponder - Crooked
DJ Chucky - Beliver
Invader - Enraptured Soulz (Luna-C Remix)
DOK & Ponder - Heavens Greed
AMS - Little Pills
Dair & Simon Apex - Sound System Rockin
Nemes & Blender - Without Fear
AC Slater - Crowd Control (Luna-C Remix)
DOK - Dark Half (Instrumental)
Scott Majestik - Blinded Innocence
Ac Slater and Mc High Iq - Generation of Sound (Break Remix)
Fracus - Fresh Beats
Lee Uhf And Freestyle - Check Da Soundflow
Substanced - Lost Temple
Tazz - Can You Feel it
El Bruto - Rock That Shit (Marc Smith Remix)
Uplift - The Flight
Captain Skull____ - Shooting Filth
AC Slater - Rough Bitch
Brak and Ac Slater - Party People
Jee Beat Squad - Stronger Than Steel
Entity - Fallout
Nocturnal - ____ Existence
dj wicked - hate me
AC Slater - The Bad Guy
Deviance - Mimic
tazz and hex - half ass rhymes (remix)
AC Slater - New Evoluotion
Dair & Simon Apex - Don't Stop Now
Tazz V Solar State - Solid State
Twisted Freq - Rougher Than You
AMS & Deviance - Disco Shit
Twisted Freq - Wannabe Gangstah
AC Slater - Rave Music (Oli G Remix)
DJ Petrov & The House Foundation - The Mission
Shanty, Tazz & Concept - People Kill People
AC Slater & Nujack - Get Addicted
DJ Daffy & The Maverick - Rock The House
Robbie Long & Devastate - 50 000 Watts
AC Slater and Daywalker - Passion (the Panacea Remix)
Oli G & Smackdown - Crazy
Scott Potentual - Tha Shit
AMS - Dazed and Confused
Nexus & The Scoundrel - Mindblower
AMS - Can You Feel It
Social Outkast & Shanty - Twist Of Faith
DJ Daffy - Yeah
Hard & Easy - Too Minded
Ac Slater - Out After Dark
Heatrave & Dj Lanz - Sick Mother____er
Weasel and Zen - Domino


onderkoffer XCIV

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UBIAQ631

Oasis - Ya-Ye (Lush Mix).
Trashman - Cosmotrash (Part One)
Frequency - Systematic Input
Lt Wharf - Rice Krispie
Yves Deruyter - Transfusion
Directional force - Planet 42
Vinylgroover & The Red Hed - Everlasting 2010 (Neal Thomas Remix)
Economix vs DJ Defusion - Rock & Move
AC Slater - Take You (Doorly Remix)
Franchino (Principato) - Magia Technologika 
Coloured Vision - Violet Rain
Louk Joe - E-Twister
Mark N.R.G - Nightflight On Wax
99th Floor Elevators - Hooked (Curved Punisher Remix)
Kid Chameleon - Everything Starts With Letters
DJ L.E.D. - Jump Around
Louk - Shadow Of The Beast (Original Mix)
Stu J - Under The Influence
Halothan - Paradroid
Y-Traxx - Kiss The Sound
Yoji Biomehanika - W-Land
Logical Breaks - Organ Grinder
DJ Hooligan - Imagination of House
DazzF - Taken
T92 - Friday
Klubfiller & Domination - Bass Poison(Original Mix)
DJ Dossa - Broken Remedy
Klubfiller - R.A.W (Original Mix)
Beagle - Bum Rush The Sound
DJ Hooligan - The Culture
JL - The Future
Richie K - Riddick (Take Your Soul Mix)
coliseum - Out There (Hardtrance Mix)
Darkus & Tension - The Night Away
Twist And DJ Quatro - The Hitchhiker
DJ Phase - Sad Day
Dave Skywalker - Too ____ing Dark
Kevin Energy & Just Rich - Wanna Be
Rhythm Master - Rhythm Of Life 
Kevin Energy - Tribal Resistance (Rave Mix)
T.N.T. - Kiss The Ground
DJ Fury - Droppin' Bombs
AC Slater - Informavore
Slam & Helix - Influence (Bonkers Unreleased Edit)
Eclipse - Devastator (Remix)
Ac Slater - Rough Bitch (Sean Apollo Remix)
Technohead - Cocaine
Sharkey & Robbie Long - Where's The Party At
Technohead - Majik
Future Viper - Paranoid Beauty


onderkoffer XCIII

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4PZRY73P

Eddie Fowlkes - Time To Express (Fierce Ruling Diva Remix)
TFX - Deep Inside Of Me
Immaginazione - La Musica Del Futuro
Prana - Primal Orbit (Tribal Trance Mix)
Ramirez - El Ritmo Barbaro
Nu-Tro-Gen - Rollin' Reptiles
Sourmash - Throwing Caution To The Wind (Exclusive Mix)
E-Trax - Yo Te Quiero
Prana - Pneumatic
Night Ripper - Something Going Round My Head
T.M.F. - Atlantix
B-Sides - Magic Orchestra (C.J. Bolland Remix)
Cherry Moon Trax - Conflictation
Walt - Let the Music Play (Original Extended Mix)
D-Tek - mad style
Rhythmystec - Plasmatik
Alici - Psycho Overdose
D-tek - the feeling
Sunbeam - Outside World
body groove
Ruffneck Limited Edition - Bambadeng
D-Tek - The Beat Goes on
Captain Tinrib & Sol Ray - Attack Of The 50 Foot DJ (High And Hard Remix)
The Bazeman - Can You Feel The Baze
Ace The Space - 9 Is A Classic 95 (Zombie Remix No.1)
Kinetic Pleasure / Get the feeling
Vinylgroover - Vinyl Explosion
George Vagas meets Mike D - Hyperdome
Enfusia - Roll With The Flavour
Tellurian - Virtual Energy
Federation Against Mellow - Blow Your Mind (General Noise Remix)
lynx_and_aphex - untitled
Salmonelli & B. Feranzano - Daddy Snow (Buzzys raggamix)
Marc Smith - Don't Move
Fun-A-Tic - The Final Dimension (Happy Trip)
E-Legal - No Alternative
AC Slater - Overdose Music
DJ Twist & Friendly - Rhythm Of Life (In Ya Face Mix)
Eclipse vs Force Mass Motion - Point Zero
Boom Terrorism - Gabberhouse (Inferno Bros. Remix)


onderkoffer XCII

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LWLGDQK0

Art Of Trance - Octopus (Man With No Name)
ROOS - Instant moments
DJ Looney Tune - Workstation
Interactive - No Return (Ska-Noal Mix)
Veracocha - carte blanche (hitch hiker mix) 
The Green Martian - End of the Earth
Mass Effect - Plasma.
Monika Kruse feat Zafra Negra - Latin Lovers (Sneo's Forward Mix)
Tricky dj - Silver (Original Mix)
Public Domain - Operation Blade 
Human Resource - Rave O Lution
Ben Stevens - Frequency Response (Defective Audio Remix)
Stimulant DJs - Hard Like Thunder
Jim Justice - Maximum Modulation (Original Mix)
Master Pain - Dirty Filthy Writhing Techno
BK - Go ____ Yourself (Lee Haslam Mix)
Marc Et Claude - Toulouse
Hypernox - My Command
Members of Mayday - We Are Different (Video Mix)
The Rhythmic State - The King
Twisted Psycho - God
Anti Visa - Ahh Yeah
vgt - volume 3
DJ Demo - Lift Me Up (Justin Time Remix)
Quicksilver - Get On Up
Anon - Loneliness
Stormtrooper Vs D Lyte - Red Alert (Feat. MC Knight)
Lee UHF - Hardcore Machine (Original Zi
Critical Mass - Dancing Together (Critical Hardcore)
Lee UHF Vs Devastate - Push It Good
Davie Forbes & Jason B - Get Hard
M. D. And A. - Vinyl Junkies
M. D. And A. - Bassed Up Groove
Inner Destruction - Holy Church Of Jesus Hoovers
Dj E-Rick & Tactic - Strike A Pose
Simstim - Musical Box


onderkoffer XC

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RW8EVXIJ

Baby D - Let Me Be You Fantasy
Epitome Of Hype - Ladies With An Attitude (Banned Version)
Hand's Burn - Good Shot 
Joe_Inferno_-_Hypno_Space
The House Crew - Maniac(Hypermix)
Mass Effect - Alphascan
Mad Ragga John - So Good
Galore - I Call You [Main Mix]
Mystery Man - D.J. Business
Liquid Overdose - Contact (Martin Eyerer Remix)
Agent Orange - Only You Have The Bass
Mythe - Image 
The Sixth Sense - Paradise (Original Mix)
DJ Philip - Techno Solution
Maurizio Benedetta - Fluid (Kabal Mix)
Static Globe - Ohh Babeh
Can You Feel It - Seduction
Eq - Total Xstasy
The Prodigy - Fire (Edit)
Observing the Earth - Dyewitness
Dance Factor - Ellis Dee Project Part 2
Force Mass Motion - Explosion
Rushing The House - Xenophobia
Force Mass Motion - Vanishing Point
Funky Junky - Rushin' - Dj Two Plus One (Raggamuffin Bizniz)
Force Mass Motion - Annihilating
China White - One People
Mayhem - Signal Generator
On My Own (Rmx) - Dj Seduction
Technosis - Neurotica
DJ Robsten - Enter Choice
Static Globe - The Day
Gate 6 - Mummy (The Take Outs)
Techno Pagnus - Unbelievable (Hard bonus track)
Aural 4 Play - What The F#ck (previously unreleased)
Lenny Dee - Move It
Charmal N1 - Infinito (Rotterdam version)
Dance Overdose - Overdosed (12 Mix)
DJ Fusion - Frequency
semtex - vibe out
hyperbass - hardcore domain
Altered State - Get Ready
Toni Salmonelli - Hey! (Buzzy's ragga mix)


onderkoffer XCI

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OHDLI25H

The Noisemaster - Take Your There
Wildchild - Renegade Master (Fatboy Slim Old Skool Mix)
Josh Wink - Higher State of Consciousness 
Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now
SA 42 - I Want To Push (Traikos Mix)
Mighty Dub Katz - Magic Carpet Ride (Fatboy Slim Latin Ska Acid Breakbeat Mix)
Transformer 2 - Pacific Symphony Too [Techno Symphony Mix]
Niels van Gogh - Pulverturm (Original Mix)
Slimshady - Cubik Breakbeat Bootie
Tricky dj - Silver (Sixth Sense Remix)
Boccaccio Life - The Secret Wish
Aethna - Enigma (Dave202 Mix)
DJ Ricci vs. Moratto - Lofty Journey (Rebel)
Nomad - Taken (Jim Justice Remix)
Steve Hill & Dark By Design - Open Your Mind 
Yves Deruyter - Rave City (Cherry Mix)
SFM - XTC (Mic-E's Harder rework)
DJ Medowz - The Fallen (Iain Cross Remix)
Skyflyer - This House Is Mine (Remix)
DJ Wag - Darkness (Busho Remix 2010)
Pro-Active - Technicidat
Sy Kick - Nasty, Terrorize mix (12 QUICK 1)
voodo child - desperate
Techno Junkies - Entropy Step
Fatboy Slim - The Rockafeller Skank
K-Lab - Hungarian Wave
EDM Allstars - The Escape
B.W.P. Experiments - Triad
Silverplate - Express Yourself 
Mega Lo Mania - Close Your Eyes
DJ Jones & DJ Bountyhunter - Speed Area (Megarave Mix)


onderkoffer LXXXIX

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDQ4STYC

Azzido Da Bass & DJ Scott Project - Speed /Overdrive [Acappella-Mix]
Dumonde - Tomorrow (Cyrus & The Joker Mix)
Yves Deruyter - Me and my miracle.
Travel - Bulgarian Hyperlogic Remix 
Thomas Schumacher - When I rock. 
DJ Scot Project - W (That Sound) (Short Cut)
Yves Deruyter - Back to earth (Rave mix)
Levine and Stephenson - Oh God (Rmb Mix)
Yves Deruyter - Music-non-stop
DJ Scot Project - X2 (Time Is Now) (Club Mix)
Tom Wax - And Then It Hit Me [Original Mix]
Yves Deruyter - Rhythmic bazz
Gollum And Yanny - Watch Out [Mellow Trax vs. Lars Palmas Remix]
Storm - Time to Burn [Original Long Version]
Twisters Silence - Listen to Me Mama [DJ Scott Project Remix]
Joy Kitikonti - Joy Energizer [Phisical Mix]
Yves Deruyter - Filter trip
Daredevils - !Daredevils!
Warp Brothers - Blast the Speakers
DJ Wag - The Darkness [DJ Wag Mix]
The Generator - Where Are You Now?
Liquid Overdose - Fearsome Bass
Under Construction - Umleitung [D-Gor Remix]
Überdruck - Now or Never
DJ Wag - Black Magic
Jay Frog - Pushin'
Alphazone - Stay
Lisa Pin-Up - Future House [Original Mix]
Rodd-Y-Ler - Feel (Original Mix)
Nature One Inc. - Alive & Kickin' (Essential DJ Team Rmx)
Julian DJ & Davide Sonar - Go Go Go (Original Mix)
DJ Shoko - Attack
DJ Wag - The Big Bang
Hypetraxx - The Promisedland (Brooklyn Bounce Remix)
Unix - Another Day (Extended Mix)
Drugface - Cunt Master (DJ The Crow Mix)
E-Static - Bigger And Tougher (H.A.Z.A.R.D. Mix)
Das Licht - Trilogie
Too Fast For Mellow - Wooh


all my sets.....
http://onderkoffermusic-mixen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 013), ((Part 1))

Track, Artist, Label, 

1.) Rage – Technoboy (The Mediterraneodub), Titanic Italy
2.) The Stage Is Our Home (Max Enforcer Remix), Titanic Records
3.) Patriot Of Hardstyle – Electra Funk, Trance Atlantic Records (Release Date 9-1-10)
4.) Don't Get Back – Low Riders, Dutch Master Works
5.) The Colour Of The Harderstyle – Showtek, Q-Dance
6.) We Live For The Music – Showtek, Dutch Master Works
7.) Subsonic – Headhunterz, Cloud 9 Dance Holland
8.) The Sound Of The Underground – DJ Isaac, DJ's Present Germany
9.) Crime Time – Better Choice (Original Mix), Clubber
10.) Tempo – Cold Fusion VS. Bountyhunter (Bountyhunters Mix), Q-Dance
11.) Cheers – Asys (Kamui Remix), Tracid Trax
12.) Be Amazed – The Beholder & Max Enforcer, DJ's Present Germany

Electra Funk mixes


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 013), ((Part 2))

Track, Artist, Label, 

1.) Faces – Showtek & Zushi, Kytezo France
2.) Feels So Good, Abject, Scantraxx Holland
3.) The Force- The Prophet (Defcon 2007), Scantraxx Holland
4.) Da Hardstyle Stomp – Electra Funk, Trance Atlantic Records (Released 8-1-10)
5.) Phases – 2 Best Enemies (Harpless Mix), Dance Pollution
6) Tragedy  - Francesco Zeta, DJ's Present Germany
7.) Freedom Is (Detonate Hardstyle) – Electra Funk, Trance Atlantic Records (Release 8-14-10)
8.) The Lycan – Omar Santana, The Best Of H20H Records
9.) Supernova – Omar Santana, The Best Of H20H Records

Electra Funk Mixes


----------



## Si Dread

*An old-school House/Progressive House mix*

Just recently uploaded this, just testing the site... It's only a temporary storage so, grab it now if you're interested 

Enjoy, peace out!

http://www.tunescoop.com/play/3137353132/hunger-thirst-wma


----------



## Durdie

Dj: Katalepsis
SET: Turbulence
Date: 2010
Style: Progressive psy
Size: 63.2mb

You can listen to or download the mix from Soundcloud here

http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/turbulence


----------



## rincewindrocks

post in the "post mixes here" thread


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

As rince said you should post this in the "post your latest mix here" thread. Im moving it now... check out the BLUA as well as the EMD guidelines in my sig. 

Thanks,

-CS


----------



## Hector_Techno

Here's a techno mix I did recently.

Tracklist:

K.E.N.Y.U. - Funk The System [VA, Rebel Alliance EP - Mastertraxx]

Spiros Kaloumenos - Black Tie [Black Tie - Dolls]

David Moleon - Saturno [VA, Special Series 24.5 - Patterns]

Kobaya - Blackmail [Blackmail - Recon Warriors]

Omega Drive - For U And Me (Rantan Remix) [For U And Me EP - Croatian Sound Factory]

Amer Mutic - 1986 (Hristian Stojanoxski Remix) [Destination Balkan Remixes EP - Keep On Techno]

Primus Tech - Platinum [News EP - Toyfriend Music]

Dastin & Rantan - Girlie Show [Freak Out - Patterns]

DJ Link & J-Nat - This & That [Demon EP - Innove Muzik]

Will Rees - Movin Up [Sub Cult EP 37 - Sub Cult Recordings]

DJ Cristiao - Gloria [VA, First Bomb EP - Sonotech]

Esteban Arroyo - Seven Tek [VA, Koitus Digital Vol. 4 - Koitus Records]

Miche Vs Ivan Devero - Proculin [VA, La Ternilla Del Voltaje EP - Rekktor Music]

Peppelino & AKA Carl - Orion Galaxy [VA, Sub Cult 12 EP 5 - Sub Cult Recordings]

Goncalo M - Shock Wave [VA, Sub Cult EP 34 - Sub Cult Recordings]

Peppelino - Scitec [VA, Penasix - Penetration Nation]

http://www.mediafire.com/?9obe7ohv4es4smf

Enjoy! :D


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ojy2m4i2yyn

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt

http://www.mediafire.com/?0mdwmjddzmi


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 024 (05aug10) feat. Kaiserdisco*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 024 (05August10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Inland Knights & Da Sunlounge, HANS BOUFFMYHRE, Danny Dewills, Obaer and Beatnut5, Heartthrob, Tomcraft, homme studio, christian gimbel, Micah feat. Angie Coombes, Trapstar 3000, Damian Lazarus, Jeff Derringer, Wyrus and Ivica Petak feat Sean Place, D-Deck, Pablo Cahn, Me Rampa and many many more. *Guest mix from the Kaiserdisco from Germanys Great Stuff Records * 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Three Hour Radio Show feat. Amit Shoham:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_024_(05Aug10)feat.Kaiserdisco.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisoinsdi_024_(05aug10)djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One & Two: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. Inland Knights & Da Sunlounge - Freak Out (Original Mix) - Damnnoisy
2. HANS BOUFFMYHRE - HEART ACHE (HYPERTIC REMIX) - 
3. Danny Dewills - Electronic Drugs (Jakopetz_&_Way_Remix) - 
4. Obaer and Beatnut5 - Rome-2-Ibiza (Gianni Kosta Remix) - 
5. Heartthrob - Diaghilev - Minus
6. Tomcraft - Room 414 (Citizen Kain Remix) - Great Stuff
7. homme studio - 2009 and me - Broque
8. christian gimbel  - polysense (peddy_cream_your_knickers_remix)
9.  Micah feat. Angie Coombes - Piece By Piece (Darko De Jan Remix) - Ruhnsong
10. Trapstar 3000 - Microdots - Slapp Jaxx
11. Damian Lazarus - Lullabies (Club Version)
12. Jeff Derringer - Principle (Derek Marin Remix) - Subtrak
13. Wyrus and Ivica Petak feat Sean Place - Fingerprint - Down Town Music
14. D-Deck - Suspense (Dave Ellesmere Remix) - 
15. Pablo Cahn - Elle - Cadenza
16. Me Rampa - 10 Down Shake (Original Mix)  - Suara
17. Affkt & Kid Bucle - Figuras Abstractas (Original Mix) - Suara
18. Piek meets Oraa - If Life Gives You Melons (Original_Mix)
19. Murray Richardson - Risky Business -  Baker Street 
20. Nick Fiorucci vs. DJ's Rule - That's It (Hatiras' Morning Mix) - 
21. Kaiserdisco - Jaana (Carlo Lio Remix) - Great Stuff
22. Johnny Lamar & Tobias Heim - Beat The B (Botha Curtis Remix)
23. Melleefresh & Billy Newton Davis vs SpekrFreks - Candy (Zoltan Kontes & Jerome Robins vs Melleefresh Tech Vocal Mix) - Play Records
24. Andres Gil_  - kukabolika (Original Vocal Mix) - 
25. Accatone - Tell Me (Original Mix) - Piston 





Online:
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Booking Contact:*
Marisa Perez at Merlyn Martin Ent.
Email: bookings@merlynmartin.com

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*KAISERDISCO *

*Hour Three: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Labe

1. Kaiserdisco – Jaana (Original Mix) – Kling Klong
2. Ramon Tapia - Simbiosis (David Labeij Remix) - Thirtyonetwenty
3. Oliver Koletzki - Arrow and Bow (Marek Hemann Remix) - SVT 051
4. Tiefschwarz - Give it to me (Original Mix) - Souvenir CD 002 Digital
5. Son-Tec - Wrack (Original Mix) - RAW050
6. SQL - Midnight Brunch (Original Mix) - MBF 12068
7. Kaiserdisco – Jaana (Carlo Lio Remix) – Kling Klong
8. Rah Band - Clouds Across The Moon (Jay Lumen Lost The Connection Remix) - Great Stuff
9. Hugo - Pimpin ain´t easy – Good Vibe Records 01
10. Darren Emerson and Jamie Mchugh - Gracelands (Original Mix) – Detone
11. Minicoolboyz - Wasted (Original Mix) – Saved
12. Alfred Heinrichs - I Dont Know (Original Mix) - Supdub
13. Detlef - Maccaca - Be As One Digital 003
14. Itamar Sagi - Different pack - Be As One Digital 003
15. Fergie - Slazenger (Joseph Capriati Remix) - Excentric Muzik
16. Pig & Dan - On a train (Big Room Vocal Mix) - Boxer sport
17. Ron Costa - Soweto - Potobolo Records
18. Den Ishu - Rigatoni Diavolo - Break New Soil

*Kaiserdisco*
Online:
http://www.facebook.com/kaiserdiscomusic
http://www.greatstuff.eu


----------



## djmrselfdestruct

enjoy! the mix is called "California Sun-Creme", and if you like this, you r most probably a junkie!

CALIFORNIA SUN-CREME CLOUDCAST






TAGS: Electro | Minimal | Techno

Tracklisting: can be found, when you click the link above.

Tracks in the mix by: Extrawelt, Minilogue, Daft Punk, Fake Blood, Pan & Dan, Anthony Rother, ZeroDB, DJ Hell, The Bloody Beetroots, Gregor Trasher, Popof, Puzique, Rohbag Wruhme, Underworld, ...

63 Mins

the mix itself is dedicated to my party crew, who travelled with me to O.Z.O.R.A. Festival 2010, hungary, 3 - 8th august 2010. it was a very special time i will remember for a lifetime. 

this mix was recorded live on 10th aug 2010


----------



## physix

*House of Babylon presents
MONONOAWARE
with your Impresario: The Freaky Afronaut*





*Styles: *Cosmic Disco + Tech-House + Tech-Trybe + Telektro + Funky House + Vocal House

Mono No Aware . . . A Sensitivity to Things . . .

"An appreciation of beauty as a state which does not last and cannot be grasped . . . "

"Truly, in the absence of appreciation, beauty is not beauty at all. And beauty is worthy of its name only when it has been appreciated."

According to mono no aware, a falling or wilting autumn flower is more beautiful than one in full bloom; a fading sound more beautiful than one clearly heard; the moon partially clouded more appealing than full. The sakura or cherry blossom tree is the epitome of this conception of beauty; the flowers of the most famous variety, somei yoshino, nearly pure white tinged with a subtle pale pink, bloom and then fall within a single week. The subject of a thousand poems and a national icon, the cherry blossom tree embodies beauty as a transient experience.

*Tracklisting:*
His Majesty Andre -- Night Flight
Oscar de Rivera & Ismael Rivas -- Drum Funk
Nica Brooks & Larry Fives -- No Resistance
Todd Terry feat. Prok Fitch -- Something's Going On
Steed Lord -- Vanguardian
Esta Loca -- Supernova
Submission -- Women Beat Their Men (a cappella)
Umek & Jay Jumen -- Sinful Ladies
Mark Knight -- Devil Walking
Tapesh -- Alright
Ramiro Lopez -- I Want Sugar
Rah Band -- Clouds Across the Moon
Alliyah -- If Your Girl Only Knew (Babylon Bro-Rape Edit)
David Herrero -- Santu
Tim Deluxe -- Just Won't Do
Aaren San -- Apes from Space
Mr. B -- Little Acid People
Andrea Doria -- Freak Me
Jan Driver -- Tellyfoam
Tiga -- Different What You Need
Germ -- Glitterball
Germ -- Glitterball (GeRM remix)
Flight Faculties -- Crave You (feat. Giselle)
John Lagora -- Bitch (feat Jansen)
Lionrock -- Packet of Peace
Bassment Jaxx -- Flylife Xtra​
"Beauty," says Vivekananda, "is not external, but already in the mind."

*Notes About This Mix:* This is the first in a series of mixes made for Henry Friend, one of my dearest. I hope he enjoys it; I hope you enjoy it!

Your impressario: _Chocolate: The Freaky Afronaut_ (aka _Brandon Patr*!*k_).

*
SoundCloud: *http://soundcloud.com/afronaut/mono-no-aware
(+ download link on SoundCloud)​



*Contact|* freaky.afronaut@gmail.com
*Next Appearance| *+ 08.24.10 - Juxtapose, Indy
*Next Appearance| *+ 09.03.10 - Nitrous Fridays @ Neo, Chicago​​


----------



## Dirtywax

*DJ Scrilla - Re:Addicted - Summer 2010 House Promo DJ Mix*

DJ SCRILLA
"RE:ADDICTED"

Summer 2010 House Promo DJ Mix

DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINK: http://audio.dirtywax.com/scrilla_re-addicted_320_kbps_2010.mp3















TRACKLIST:

1 - THE INTRO - DJ SCRILLA
2A - PARTY BOY THEME - DAVID ROEN (DJ SCRILLA EXCLUSIVE EDIT)
2B - SHE CAME ALONG - SHARAM FT. KID CUDI (VANDALISM REMIX) + BAKED FROM SCRATCH (ACAPELLA)
3 - SEXY BITCH - DAVID GUETTA FT AKON
4 - COME ON LETS GO - SIDNEY SAMSON FT LADY BEE BEEZY (PH ELECTRO REMIX) + AUTOGRAPH (ACAPELLA)
5 - ANTE UP - M.O.P. (TOM BUSTER BOOTLEG EDIT) + DROP THAT FUNK (ACAPELLA)
6 - WAR - EDWIN STAR (PUNK ROLLA REMIX)
7 - SHOT ME DOWN - NANCY SINATRA (FUNK D & EQUINOXX BOOTLEG MIX)
8 - FIREFLIES - OWL CITY (CALVERTON REMIX)
9 - BABY GOT JACKED - TJR (VOCALIZED MIX)
10 - TWEAK YOUR NIPPLE - FAITHLESS (DJ TIESTO REMIX) + A BIT PATCHY (ACAPELLA)
11 - MC AMSTERDAMN - THE PARTYSQUAD VS. AFROJACK & FUCKJACK
12 - OUTTA CONTROL - AQUASKY FT. SPORTY-O (KELEVRA REMIX)
13 - WHO FREAKED WHO - DOPEFISH (ELECTRIC SOULSIDE REMIX) 
14 - WITHOUT EM 2009 - EMINEM (BLATTA & INESHA REMIX)
15A - PUPUNANNY - AFRIKA BAMBAATAA (MARX VAN CRAZY BOOTLEG MIX)
15B - GIVE YOU MORE - REDROCHE FT. LAURA KIDD (DAVE ARMSTRONG REMIX)
16 - UNCONTROLLABLE - GLAM INC. PROJECT + WIGGLE IT (ACAPELLA)
17 - MONEY SHOT - HATIRAS (DJ DLG REMIX)
18 - THE STROKE - BILLY SQUIRE (JACKVILLE EDIT)
19 - I LIKE THAT - RICHARD VISSION & STATIC REVENGER FT. LUCIANA
20 - GOOD EVENING CHICAGO - TJR (HIJACK REMIX) 
21 - OUT OF TOUCH - SPLASH (HOUSE GIANTS REMIX) 
22 - FEVER - CASCADA (DJ SCRILLA JACKY DUB RE-EDIT)
23 - WORK - CIARA (DJ SCRILLA WORKIN' HOUSE MIX)
24 - LOVE MY WAY - THE PSYCHEDELIC FURS (DJ SCRILLA’S 2009 LOVE IS EVOL HOUSE MIX)
25 - RAINY MONDAY - SHINY TOY GUNS (BIMBO JONES REMIX)
26 - WHO WANTS TO BE ALONE - DJ TIESTO FT. NELLY FURTADO (ROBBIE RIVERA JUICY REMIX)
27 - BREATHE 2010 - BLU CANTRELL FT. SEAN PAUL (JOHN MARLEE REMIX) + THIS (ACAPELLA)
28 - NO EASY WAY OUT - ROBERT TEPPER (WHITE LABEL HOUSE MIX)
29 - BLACK BETTY - RAM JAM (WHITE LABEL HOUSE MIX)
30 - YOU GIVE LOVE A BAD NAME - BON JOVI (DJ VIRUS PERU REMIX)
31 - COLD AS ICE 2010 - FOREIGNER (DJ ZUNI MIX)
32 - SOMETIMES I REALIZE - THE ENGINEERS (SASHA INVOL2VER REMIX) (DJ SCRILLA EXCLUSIVE EDIT)






DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINK: http://audio.dirtywax.com/scrilla_re-addicted_320_kbps_2010.mp3
LENGTH: 79:59
BITRATE: 320 KBPS
SIZE: 183 MB
RELEASE DATE: August 3rd, 2010

Feedback is always welcome. I hope you enjoy the mix!

Bookings:
scrilla@dirtywax.com
www.facebook.com/dj_scrilla
www.myspace.com/djscrilla

Keep it bangin'!!! 
And keep it about the MUSIC!

-DJ SCRILLA


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

You posted in the wrong part of the forum, read the forum guidelines and BLUA rules in my signature before posting again... thread merged.


----------



## DJKAOS

Turbinicarpus Records Harsh Noise Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?55r56896e5b3v34


----------



## Al_S_Dee

33Hz said:


> They've released a bunch of compilation mix albums under the alias Amorphous Androgynous as well. A Monstrous Psychedelic Bubble Exploding in Your Mind: Volume 1 being my favorite. It's basically made for the sole purpose of listening to while you're tripping balls. Seamlessly mixed with lots of added bits here and there to each song, along with trippy FX and sound bites taken from eastern philosophers, drug movies/references, counterculture icons, etc. Definitely worth checking out if you're planing to trip.



Hell-fuck-yeah!  I'll check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Vacate

*Hot Mess - Steez and Skeez Vol. 2.1 - The Skeez Edition*









http://www.mediafire.com/?dd4pc6t4c6434i6

Hot Mess - Steez and Skeez - Vol 2.1 - The Skeez Edition
----------------------------------------
1. Hot Mess featuring Armanni Reign - Scream At Me
> Trolley Snatcha - Slow Down
2. Eddie K - The Shivers V.I.P.
3. Ashburner & Goli - Renegade Master 2010
4. Flux Pavilion - Voscilate (Hot Mess Remix)
5. Doctor P & Flux Pavilion - Stinkfinger
6. Hoogs feat. SMD - Get Fucked Up
7. DZ - The Jump Off (Hot Mess Remix)
8. Skream - Raw Dogz
9. Hot Mess - Call Out Mode 
10. Kissed With A Noise - Watuppp (B. Rich Remix)
11. Halo Nova - Psilocyborg 
12. Funtcase - Fuuuuck
13. Hot Mess - Layover
14. Ivory - Hand Grenade (Datsik & Excision Remix)
15. Bukez Finezt & Mr. Boogie - Ill Vibe
16. Hot Mess - Get High
17. Jakes - Warface 2010 
> Hot Mess - Standard Procedure
18. DZ & Kozee - Crack V.I.P.
19. Cookie Monsta - Change Your Heart
20. Magnetic Men - MAD 
21. Caspa - Marmite (Doctor P Remix) 
22. iLLesha - Nothings Real (Trill Bass Remix) 
>Druley - Nasty Wave

Hot Mess on the Web:
http://www.facebook.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.twitter.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.myspace.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.soundcloud.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://WeAreAHotMess.blogspot.com


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 014), (8-17-10),(Hard House)

Track, Artist, Label, 

1.) Here Comes The Drums – Mark Sherry VS. Dr. Willis (Jowan Mix), Detox Holland
2.) Spook Show – Paul Maddox Meets Jon BW, Tidy Trax
3.) Listen – Mac & Mac (Original Mix), Spinning Records Holland
4.) Activated – David Estevez Munoz, X-Treme
5.) Que Siga La Fiesta – G. Bou, X-Treme
6.) Funk Addition – BK, Club Cutz Vol. 8, Nukleuz (Red)
7) Bass Keeps Pumping – Rachel Auburn 07, White Label
8) N-R-G, G-Spot (Mark Richardson Remix), Nukleuz
9.) Excelsis – DJ Energy (S.H.O.K.K. Mix), Nukleuz
10.) The Curse Of  Voodoo Ray – The Edison Factor, DJ Nation Bootleg Edition Nukleuz
11.) Burn The Dance Floor Down – Nick Rowland, Nukleuz
12.) NRG DU SOLEIL – Electra Funk, Trance Atlantic Records (Release date unknown)
13.) Dark Matter – Allen Donaghy (Lee Haslam's Beefed Up Remix), UK
14.) Reflex – Technikal (Featuring Phil Reynolds), Masif Records
15.) Gargantuan – Paul Glazby & Paul Maddox, Vicious Circle
16.) Somebody – Nick Rowland, Nukleuz
17.) Pistol Packing – Rodi Styles & DJ Pseudo (Rodi Styles Kung Fu Mix), Kung Fu Wax
18.) Double Edged Sword – Paul Maddox Meets Karim, Tidy Trax
19.) More & More – Kym Ayers (Featuring Technikal), Tidy Trax
20.) U Got To Let The Music – Cappella (K-Complex, Voycey & Douglas Remix), Nukleuz Hardcore Vol. 11.
21.) Sandstorm – (Audioscope Remix), Nukleuz Kollective, Hardcore Vol. 13

Part 2, after the mix I feature a "Flash Back Mash Up Vol. 1.", old school vinyl records cut up and sampled mixed fast into a crazy funky mix of vocal samples and music samples. Hope you all enjoy the show and my crazy sense of humour. Thanks everyone 


Electra Funk Mixes


----------



## andgy2777

quite new on here so i thought i'd start with posting some music. Only recently got back into mixing music after a 10 year break. All below are kinda prog/techno.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PKVAT7RA

Intro - Sasha - Arkham Asylum
1. Stewart Walker - Shipwrecked - Original Mix
2. Radio Slave - I Don't Need A Cure For This - Original Mix
3. Nhar - Quandaries
4. Guy Gerber - The Hollywood In You - Original Mix (Digital Only)
5. Max Cooper - Chaotisch Serie - Reset Robot Remix
6. Cristian Varela - Etiam - Original Mix
7. Carl Craig - At Les - Christian Smith's Hypnotica Remix
8. Stewart Walker - Scratched Notes - Original Mix
9. Redshape - Misc Usage - Original Mix
10. Robert Babicz - Astor - Gui Boratto Remix
11. Martin Landsky - We Are Streaking - Original Mix
12. Jonny L, Paula Pedroza - Anjos - Moojaa Remix
13. Cirez D - Glow - In The Dark Dub
14. Thomas Gandey - Get It On - Original Mix
15. Xaric - Istanbul - Ryan Luciano Remix
16. Sasha - Mongoose - Guy J Remix
17. Guy J - Lamur (Henry Saiz Remix)
18. Lynk, Tiutiuinkoff - Go Get The Sandwiches - Original Mix
19. Guy J - Geko - Original Mix
20. John Digweed - Gridlock - Henry Saiz Remix
21. Oliver Lang - Dying To Live - Original Club Mix
22. M.A.N.D.Y., Booka Shade - Donut - Gui Boratto Remix
23. John Graham - Boom Boom - Original Mix
24. John Graham - Yeah Yeah - Original Mix
25. Alan Fitzpatrick - Face Of Rejection - Original Mix
26. Alan Fitzpatrick - Green Light - Original Mix
27. The XX - Crystallised (Curious George and the Agent Remix)
28. King Unique - 2000000 Suns - John Digweed & Nick Muir Remix
29. Alan Fitzpatrick - Gridlock - Original Mix
29. King Unique - Feniksas
30. Slacker - See The World - Finyl Tweek DJs Remix
31. Sasha - Coma - Gabe & Dimitri Nakov Remix
32. Sasha - Park It In The Shade - Original Mix
33. Sasha - Cloud Cuckoo - Luke Chable Remix
34. Steve Angello - Alpha Baguera - Original Mix
35. Nick Muir - Airtight - D Nox And Beckers Remix
36. Shmuel Flash - Chilling Moments - Bedrock Vocal Mix


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5YR506GA

1. Trickski - Sunbeams - Original Mix
2. Timo Garcia - Lady Luck - Original Mix
3. Egbert - Groots Uitpakken - Original Mix
4. Ricardo Tobar - Mi Pieza Esta Llena De Cosas - Max Cooper Remix
5. Stewart Walker - Scratched Notes - Original Mix
6. Marco Bailey - Watergate - Original Mix
7. John Graham - Boom Boom - Original Mix
8. Paul Ritch - Suffolk - Original Mix
9. Alan Fitzpatrick - Face Of Rejection - Original Mix
10. Cirez D - Glow - In The Dark Dub
11. Jonny L, Paula Pedroza - Anjos - Moojaa Remix
12. King Unique - Feniksas - Fergie Remix
13. Flavio Diaz, Kaiserdisco - Jaune - Original Mix
14. Carl Craig - At Les - Christian Smith's Tronic Treatment Remix
15. Oliver Lang - Dying To Live - Original Club Mix
16. Boys Noize, Erol Alkan - Avalanche - Original Mix
17. Solee - Different - Original Mix
18 Faithless - Not going home - Eric Prydz mix
19. Steve Angello - Alpha Baguera - Original Mix
20. Alan Fitzpatrick - Gridlock - Original Mix
21. Pfirter - De A Poco - Original Mix
22. Space Manoeurves - Stage One - Chris Lake Saga Mix

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBVUQQXC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PKVAT7RA

and this one's a few trance classics
http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/oldschooltrancemix


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone,  if you like old school Happy Hardcore this mix is for you. I currently have over 1300 plays of my mixes but this mix is the most popular. The mix is free to listen or download. Thank you to all who have checked out my mixes I really appreciate it. Enjoy this energy packed old school Happy Hardcore mix packed with some really great classics. 

Electra Funk 

Electra Funk Mixes

Track, Artist, Label 

 Mix Title : Sunshine, Candy Canes, & Choo Choo Trains

1.) ?, (Mashed Up Two EP)
2.) Rushin – Simon Apex, Ion, & Lost Boy, SSU Recordings
3.) Close Your Eyes – Sunrise, White Label 
4.) Born To Rave – DJ Stompy, Rave N’ Beats Recordings
5.) Sharp As A Razor (2003) – Hardcore Hippies, Rave N’ Beats Recordings (Promo)
6.) Keep The Crowd Jumpin – SY & Unknown, Quosh Records
7.) Alternative – Hixxy, Jelly Baby
8.) Memories – Plus System, Evolution Plus 
9.) Do It Like We Do – Plus System, Evolution Plus
10) Jam The Nightclub – Dougal & Gammer, Essential Platinum
11.) White Widdow – The Ponder & HB, Elation Recordings 
12.) Starlight – Dowster, Dougal, & Gammer, Raver Baby
13.) Unlock Ya Brain – Brisk & Kevin Energy, Next Generation Records
14.) Neverending Hardcore – Spree, United Through Hardcore


----------



## ladyofbluelight

stewbot said:


> 2 hours of deep, techy, vocal, disco, soulful, funkin, jackin, house jammy jams.
> 
> tracklistings are stupid and would take me forever.  so there.



this rocks i want to download you!


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 025 (19aug10) feat. Murray Richardson*






Howdy Techno Citizens! Merlyn Martin here with this weeks Subdivisions DI Sessions 025 (19August10). This two hour show Includes tracks from Amine Edge, Cristian Vargas, V.Sexion, Hector, R-Play, Ladies On Mars, Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti, CrazyTeck & MGMX, Mauro Picotto, Jan Water, Damian Lazarus, Daniel Sanchez & Mulder, Hauswerks and many more. *Guest mix from the Murray Richardson from Baker Street Records * 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out http://blog.djmerlyn.com and join the RSS feed to stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Radio Show feat. Murray Richardson:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_025_(19Aug10)feat.Murray_Richardson.mp3

*Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_025_(19aug10)djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. Amine Edge -  Gringo (Art Patrice Remix) - Nueva Digital
2. Cristian Vargas - Rogue State - Baker Street Rec
3. V.Sexion - SM_Glitch - Flumo 
4. Hector - Keep On - mobilee records
5. R-Play - Beaty Bitch - Klientel
6. Ladies On Mars - Alquitran (Matias Rivero Remix) _ BIT
7. Chase Buch & Nick Olivetti - Locongas (Jay Lumen ReCreation) - Kling Klong
8. CrazyTeck & MGMX - Degeneration (Alen Milivojevic Remix) - Intertech Rec
9. Mauro Picotto - Go (Lauhaus_remix)
10. Jan Water - Yuka Yuko (Alexey Kotlyar remix) - Adult
11. Damian Lazarus - Neverending - 
12. Daniel Sanchez & Mulder - Sooner Or Later (Original Mix) - Suara
13. Hauswerks - Clockwerk (Original Mix) - Suara





Online:
http://blog.djmerlyn.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

*Booking Contact:*
Marisa Perez at Merlyn Martin Ent.
Email: bookings (at) merlynmartin.com


______________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Murray Richardson - Risky "Old School" Business mix*
*Hour Two: *

Track Listing

Artist Tile, Label

1. rob base & dj e-z rock - get on the dancefloor (supreme)
2. rio rhythm band - carnival da casa (hooj choons)
3. shades of rhythm - sweet sensation (ztt)
4. renegade soundwave - the phantom [it's in there] (mute)
5. d-shake - techno trance (cooltempo)
6. eon - inner mind (vinyl solution)
7. kamera - back in the time (flying)
8. the shamen - progen (one little indian)
9. digital boys feat..cool de suck - kokko (demo studio)
10. silver bullet - 20 seconds to comply (tam tam)
11. various - stand by acid (back to house)
12. secchi feat..orlando johnson - flute on (epic)
13. rhythm device - acid rock remix (music man)
14. mark summers - melt your body (smr house)


*Murray's new single 'Risky Business EP' is out now on Baker Street Recordings*
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/266102/Risky Business EP


----------



## effingcustie

just recorded this one:

RBG electro-disco-house mixtape #2

Tracks:
LBCK - Off the Wall (MJ Bootleg)
Miami Horror - Sometimes (Shazam Remix)
Jamiroquai - Alright! (Go Go Bizkitt! Remake)
Oh Shit! & Night Drugs - Everybody Needs (Diamond Cut Remix)
Alan 1 - Concertmate (Bobermann Remix)
Justice - Phantom II (Boys Noize Unreleased Turbine)
Ladytron - Playgirl (Felix Da Housecat Glitz Clubhead Mix)
Crystal Castles - Crimewave (LA Riots Remix)
Boys Noize - Kontact Me (The Sexinvaders Remix)
Aston Shuffle - For Everyone
Bag Raiders - Turbo Love
Bestrack - Wishmaker
Fake Blood - I Think I Like It
La Roux - Bulletproof (Foamo Remix)
Roger Troutman - Do It (Xinobi Remix)
Kill The Noise - Pull My Strings
Lykke Li - Little Bit (AutoErotique Bootleg Remix)
PNAU feat. Ladyhawke - Embrace (Fredrick Carlsson Epic Remix)
Stacey Q - Two of Hearts


----------



## DJKAOS

[KAOSMIX01] DJ Kaos - Harsh Noise (Selected & Mixed By Noisy)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ba1cubt3ti0bufh


----------



## Milkshakes

Sure, I might not have a fancy JPEG but its the mix that counts!

::/!\ CAUTION DUMBSTEP MIX /!\:: 

Milkshakes - Dirtier (Than Fingering Your Sister and Finding Your Dad's Wedding Ring)


----------



## andgy2777

Latest one from me progy techno mix

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1

1.Sigward - Guava feat. Lubna - Original Mix
2. Mollono.Bass - Die Liebe - Mollono.Bass Remix
3. Ellen Allien - Searching - Original Mix
4. Nhar - Afterburner
5. Einmusik - Atl Antis - Original Mix
6. Seb Dhajje - Constanza - Original Mix
7. Technasia - Innocuous Clouds - Original Mix
8.Guy Gerber - Timing - Original Mix
9. Hypnotic Duo - Sofastar DJ's - Hypnotic Duo's Second Remix
10. Jack Rock - Formation Flying - Guy Gerbers Jet Lag Remix
11. Gui Boratto - U-Bahn - Original Mix
12. Gui Boratto - Beluga - Original Mix
13. Loudeast - Lights Off - Original Mix
14. Magitman - All Bets Off - Second Mood Mix
15. Fergie - Slazenger - D-Nox & Beckers Remix
16. Solee - Legends - Original Mix
17. Dubfire -Rejekt
18. Marc Marzenit - Neo Galaxy - Original Mix
19. Cirez D - Glow - In the dark dub
20. Steve Angello - Alpha Baguera - Original Mix


----------



## per ou

Listen and download: http://www.house-mixes.com/artists/per_ou/media/default.aspx

Or listen here: http://www.mixcloud.com/per_ou/drum-bass-for-augustus-2010

per ou - drum & bass for augustus (2010)

Tracklisting:
01. Random Movement - Lesson & Aftermath (CIA Deep Kut)
02. Commix - Be True (Metalheadz)
03. Bungle - Be Like This (Critical)
04. D-Bridge & Fierce - Twilight (Quarantine)
05. Naibu - The Shrine (Horizons Music)
06. Seba & Krazy - Nebula (Bassbin)
07. Redeyes & Random Movement - How Many Ways (Future Retro)
08. Fracture & Neptune - Sagrada Familia (Med School)
09. Marcus Intalex - Temperance (Soul:R)
10. DJ Marky & S.P.Y. feat. Mitri - Tapestry (Innerground)
11. Lenzman & Redeyes - High And Low (Integral)
12. Total Science feat. Riya - Redlines (Critical)
13. Future Prophecies - The Dawn (Moving Shadow)
14. Naibu - Common Perception (Fokuz)
15. Alix Perez & Sabre - Solitary Native (SGN:LTD)
16. Random Movement - Her Song (Innerground)
17. Seba - Never Let You Go (Warm Communications)
18. Bop - Enjoy The Moment (Thinnen Remix) (Med School)


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 026 (02sept10) feat. Julian Poker*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 026 (02sept10) feat. Julian Poker






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 026 featuring a guest mix from Julian Poker from Madrid, Spain. This episode features tracks from Vincento, Tom Dazing & Gols,  Dana Ruh, Laufmasche, Homework, Will Saul & Mike Monda, Cryos, L Kubic, Dosem and many more.

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions






http://www.myspace.com/julianpoker

Julian Poker is a spanish Dj, producer and remixer. From his early days his father (who played rock drums  in the 60´s) infected him and his passion for music. Julian's first project “Entrez dans la legende” in 1992 took him to Paris where he presented his act to an audience over 3000 people. 

In 2002 Julian striked back with renewed energy with his Gothek Productions. For the next 4 years he published on labels such as Casamba, Beat Freak, Stereo, Iberican, Solar, Forensic, Star69. His productions are played by the elite top international djs: Tiesto, Paul Van Dyk, Danny Tenaglia, Victor Calderone, John Digweed, Deep Dish, and many more. Julian has remixed some of the best artists in dance music Jocelyn Brown, Andain, Loleatta Holloway, or the Grammy (R) Award Winner, Peter Rauhoffer just to name a fe., Madonna´s official remixer. Julian has played every where from Tokyo, NYC, Moscow, Miami,  Paris, and Milan.

Sit back in hour two and enjoy this great Tech House set from this dance music veteran!

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 026 Radio Show feat. Julian Poker:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_026_(02Sept10 feat. Julian_Poker.mp3

*Subdivisions 026 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_026_(02sept10)_djmix.mp3

______________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Tom Dazing & Gols - Suricata Suricatta - Original Mix - Coincidence Records 
2. Dana Ruh -  del_sur - BROUQADE
3. Laufmasche - Walk
4. Homework - The Rules Of Hip - Made to Play
5. Will Saul & Mike Monday - Sequence 1
6. Cryos - Around n Round (Original Mix) - Suara
7. L Kubic - Going Down (Original_Mix)
8. Dosem - Up Run - Suara
9. Romano Alfieri & Luca Bear feat. Julien Sandre - All I Wanna Do (Original Mix) - Suara
10. AndID -  Isalos+ - Mobilee
11. Goeff Wichmann - Funk You Monique! (Egon Carter Rmx) -  Made to Play
12. Vincenzo - Young Mountain - Mobilee





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin

______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Julain Poker (Hour Two):*

*Hour Two: *

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Thyladomid - The Voice (Original Mix)
2. Nalin & Kane - Beachball (Joris Voorn RMX)
3. Groove Armada - Look me in the Eye Sister (Audiojack RMX)
4. Joris Voorn - We´re All Clean (Original Mix)
5. Santos - Burner King (Original Mix)
6. Butch - No Worries (Original Mix)
7. Santos Reisak - Carneval (Original Mix)
8. Mendo - Madrugada (Original Mix)   +   Lumidee - Never Leave You (capella)
9. Gregor Salto & DJ Gregory - Canoa (Original Mix) (extract)
10. Robyn - Hang with Me (Kaiserdisco RMX)
11. Hermanez - Soms (Original Mix)
12. Jay Lumen - Is Mine
13. Tracey Thorn - Why Does the Wind (Michel Cleis RMX)

*Julian Poker Online:* 
http://www.myspace.com/julianpoker


----------



## Lettucehead

http://soundcloud.com/lettucehead/this-mix-is-on-some-feels-good-shit-man

This Mix Is On Some Feels Good Man Shit.
Neuroxcyde- Hot Cookies 
Marco Bailey- Jungle laps 
Jill Bellac- Just For Fun 
Axel La Baron- Music Is The Danger 
Stardust- Music Sounds Better With You (TLGB remix) 
TJR- Mind Altering 
DirtyLoud-Disco Recordz 
Bird Peterson- Holy Ghots In The Club 
Wolfgang Gartner- Get It 
Sparthakus- Sex Is My Drug 
Moston And Malente- Fucked Up (Stupid Fresh RMX) 
Will Bailey- Dutty Chem 
Pascal And Pearce- Irie Bounce 
Gorrillaz- Feel Good Inc (Stanton Warriors RMX)


----------



## Suneel_FHMDC

*Implicit & Suneel – Juno Funky House Podcast – Episode 6 | FHMDC | Funky House Music*






*Episode 6* of the Interactive Podcast series between *FunkyHouseMusic.com* & *Junodownload.com* is now live and available for download and/or streaming here:

FHMDC
iTunes
SoundCloud
High Quality MP3

*Track Listing*

1. Mark Knight – Devil Walking (Original Club Mix) [Toolroom]
2. Chris Lake & Marco Lys vs Copyright featuring Tasita D’Mour – La Tromba Risin’ [Defected]
3. T Coy – Carino (Steve Mac’s Old Skool Big Room Mix) [Deconstruction]
4. Riva Starr – Splendidub (feat Rettore – Extended Vox) [Snatch]
5. Jose Nunez – Dance Again (Jose’s Subliminal mix) [Subliminal US]
6. Rush Hour Commuters – Feel It [Groovelab Recordings]
7. Senor Stereo – Hot Damn! [Slow Roast]
8. Serial Thrilla – Dance To It (Original Mix) [Tasty Recordings]
9. Reboot – Enjoy Music (Jam Xpress Remix) [Onelove]
10. Crookers – Royal T (Riva Starr Dub) [In The House/Defected]
11. DJ Kue – Too Fly For Disco (Original Mix) [Burn The Fire]
12. Titan – Rodeo (Tommie Sunshine & Figure present ECSTA$Y Remix) [La Valigetta]
13. Adulture/OCD Automatic – Paper Cat (The Phantom’s Revenge Remix) [Solid Bump]
14. His Majesty Andre – Cyprus [Moda]
15. Florrie – Call 911 (His Majesty Andre Call Me Instead Remix) [Kitsune]
16. Human Life – In It Together (Louis La Roche Feeling Remix) [Lifex]

Purchase Track Listing Here

*Juno Plus Description:*

_"Episode 6 of our funky house podcast series wastes no time jumping head-first into a pool of slamming funk, with US selectors Implicit & Suneel at the controls. In their own words, this podcast contains “an energy-fuelled, imaginative migration through bumpin’ filtered percussion, uplifting brass horns, banging disco, hip-house, and abrasive, full-on driving tech-funk”.

You can subscribe to the mix for free in iTunes here, buy the featured tracks from Juno Download here or stream/download it via the Soundcloud player here."_


----------



## DJKAOS

METAL VS HARSH NOISE MIX TAPE

http://www.mediafire.com/?11ebyuur17swbtt

320 link

http://www.mediafire.com/?b59876xif2zxodu


----------



## DJKAOS

Punk VS Harsh Noise Mix Tape

http://www.mediafire.com/?0kuzrudffe9hqyt

320 Link
http://www.mediafire.com/?9bqs04fpxedpxyh


----------



## Sicarii

Hey guys,

I'm brand new to the forum, was doing a lot of mashup/house remixes in Chicago and now I'm looking to get into the Washington, DC electro scene and do a bit more production work.

Here are two live sets I have up for download:

DJ Battle Now
http://tinyurl.com/2amenhx

Armadillo Rising
http://tinyurl.com/2eozmau

www.facebook.com/djsicarii

Enjoy!
Feedback always welcome and appreciated!


----------



## andgy2777

Latest one from me - http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/progressive-techno-mix-september


1. Clubroot - Orbiting - Original Mix
2. Nhar - Afterburner
3. Mollono.Bass - Die Liebe - Mollono.Bass Remix
4. Timo Garcia, Amber Jolene - Lady Luck (City Lights) - Solee Remix
5. Larse - Tiburon - Ante Perry & Kolombo Remix
6. Od Muzique, Mark Holmes -Muzique - Original Mix
7. Ludovic Vendi - Ending - Robert Babicz Remix
8. Soliquid - Taipei Pocok Salata - Quivver Remix
9. Technasia - Innocuous Clouds - Original Mix
10. Dimitri Nakov, Matt King - Asylum - Original Mix
11. Loudeast - Lights Off - Original Mix
12. King Roc - A Pocket Full Of Prose - D-Nox & Beckers Remix
13. Abe Duque - Hypocrisy - John Digweed & Nick Muir Remix
14. Hypnotic Duo -Sofastar DJ's - Hypnotic Duo's Second Remix
15. Christian Smith - Flyertalk - Wehbba Remix
16. Nick Muir, John Digweed – Satellite/Meteor - Christian Smith Remix
17. Solee - Legends - Original Mix
18. Samuel L. Session - Can You Relate - Joris Voorn Remix
19. Cirez D - Glow - In The Dark Dub
20. Jack Rock -Formation Flying - Guy Gerbers Jet Lag Remix
21. Marmion - Schoeneberg - Sebastian Krieg & Strobe Remix
22. The Loops Of Fury - Rack Em - Original Mix
23. The Chemical Brothers - Don't Think
24. Steve Angello - Alpha Baguera - Original Mix
25. Cirez D - On Off
26. Underworld - Always Loved A Film - Extended Club Mix


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 027 featuring Carlo Lio*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 027 featuring Carlo Lio






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 027 featuring a guest mix from *Carlo Lio* from Toronto Canada. This episode features tracks from Iker Undersound, Michael Paterson & Warner Powers, Claudio Climaco, George Privatti, Dima Gafner & Orlyka, Ambivalent, Presslaboys, Dan Caster & Sebastian Phillip, Mauro Picotto, Peppermint Candy, and Kiki. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

*Carlo Lio:*

If music is the Universal language then Toronto Native, Carlo Lio is surely multilingual. It is this universal appeal that has allowed Carlo to speak to so many people without ever having to say a word. His ability to capture sounds and emit them so expressively is a gift. Music has always been a priority in Carlo’s life; anyone who witnesses him gracing the decks can attest to this. Carlo can turn a careful observer into a dancer through the raw emotion and passion in his music. Music is a language; it is a means of connectivity, intimacy and communication and Carlo has brilliantly captured and shared this with his fans.

As a DJ, producer: & businessman. His continued efforts both in and out of the booth have paid off. Teaming up with studio partner Nathan Barato to create Rawthentic Music, Carlo has been pounding out numerous quality hits which have received plenty of local & International support. His unique signature style that’s driven by a relentless, sexy, hypnotic, techy groove is sure to leave you mesmerized. 

Carlo has so instinctively tapped into that ‘human experience’ that millions of club goers have sought after and has taken so many on a journey into sound. With his flawless and imaginative mixing and his mind-blowing programming, Carlo preaches a gospel of repetitive beats. His fast, deep pulsing tech-house, or groovy, chuggy minimal are inspirational and he credits his latest sound to three of his most current influences; Mastiksoul, Marco Carola and Loco Dice.

Carlo emulates great confidence and is a strong visionary and leader in Toronto’s club culture. If you have a yearning hunger for the beat, just open wide; Carlo will satisfy your mind, body and soul and leave you salivating for more.

Sit back in hour two and enjoy this great set from this legend in the making!

________________________________________________________________________________________ 

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 027 Radio Show feat. Carlo Lio:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_027_(16sept10)feat.Carlo_Lio.mp3

*Subdivisions 027 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdI_027(16sept10)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________






*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Iker Undersound - Deep Freedom (Original Mix) - Piston Recordings.
2.  Michael Paterson & Warner Powers  - Hypnotic (Mattias Fridell Remix) - Club Stream
3. Claudio Climaco - Mini Break_ Jakopetz_&_Way_Remix) - 
4. Merlyn Martin - Baltic (Thee-O Remix) - Acropolis RPM
5. George Privatti - Suricatas (Original Mix) - InterTech Records.
6. Dima Gafner & Orlyka -  Blonde Speaker(Mikita & Juerga Remix) - Aysmetric Records
7. Ambivalent - Down - Minus
8. Presslaboys  - A.F.A. (Original Mix) - ClubStream 
9. Dan Caster & Sebastian Phillip - Hot Key (Original) -  Great Stuff
10. Mauro Picotto - Motion_ Inglese_remix) - Alchemy (Italy)
11. Peppermint Candy - Madrid - Project
12. Kiki - Good Voodoo (Subb-an Remix) - Bpitch






Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Carlo Lio:*

*Hour Two: *

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label:

1- Eule - Novelle Chance
2- Carlo Battistini - Disaster Victim
3- Den Ishu - Expand Your mind
4- The Junkies - Untitled
5- Carlo Lio - Coppa
6- Santos - Yato Ma (Circular Spirit rmx)
7- Alex Picini - I believe
8- Davide Squillace - Cubism
9- Andrea Ferlin - Club mio
10- Phil Kieran - Playing with shadows
11- untitled
12- Paul c& Paolo Martini - Good as gold
12 - Carlo Lio - False Information

*Carlo Lio Online:* 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/djcarlolio
http://www.myspace.com/carlolio1
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/carlolio


----------



## Solarhersteller

very interesting post.


----------



## physix

*House of Babylon presents
H O U S E , S t r a i g h t Up
with your Impresario: BRANDON PATR!K (aka The Freaky Afronaut)*




*Styles: *House + Funky House + Vocal House + Deep House + Trybal House



*Tracklisting:*
Catz n Dogs - Get Physical
Guillaume & The Coutu Dumonts - Safety Meeting
Savas Pascalidis - The Final Phase
Joey Negro - Sax My Bitch Up
Johnny Fiasco - Reflex
Sonny Fodera & Jorge Watts - Who Me?
Flavours - Oranges and Ice
Soudn Diggers - Funk Struck
Kill the Noise - Perfect Combination
Triangle Orchestra - The Strip (Swag dub)
Man Made - Matter of Time
The Black Project - Off the Wall
Dj Sneak - U Can't Hide from Your Bud (MomoMan Hear No Evil rmx)
Meroz - Your Lover (Cocaine Brothers rmx)
Meroz - Your Lover (Disc Rockets rmx)
Hauswerk - Afrobeat (BP!K edit)
Tres feat. Frank Lorber - Uno
Butch BangBang - Joy
Oxia - Whole Life
Ralf GUM & Monique Bingham - Little W. 12th St. (Benny Pecoario Awareness Dub)
Knee Deep Feat. Brooke Russell - I Won't Let You Down
David Keno - Upside Down
Decimal - Return of the Jam
Craig Hamilton - Funky Soul[/indent]

"No tricks; Just House -- straight up."

*Notes About This Mix:* This is the fourth in a series of mixes made for Henry Friend, one of my dearest. I hope he enjoys it; I hope you enjoy it!

Your impressario: _Chocolate: The Freaky Afronaut_ (aka _Brandon Patr*!*k_).

*
SoundCloud: *http://soundcloud.com/afronaut/mix-set-bp-k-house-straight-up
(+ download link on SoundCloud)​



*Contact|* freaky.afronaut@gmail.com | Facebook
*Next Appearance| *+ 09.23.10 - Gene Farris @ Blu, Indy
*Next Appearance| *+ 10.16.10 - Broad Ripple Music Fest @ Tru Nightclub, Indy​​


----------



## Lettucehead

http://soundcloud.com/lettucehead/crunktopia

Crunktopia, a dubstep/electro mix. PM me for tracklist


----------



## trancetasy

*VA - Mixed by DJ HarmLess - Rainfall Season 2010 [Trance]*






Listen @ http://soundcloud.com/djharmless/va-mixed-by-dj-harmless-rainfall-season-2010

1) Vast Vision & Misja Helsloot - In Your Face (Setrise Remix)
2) Thomas Datt - Phoenix Burn (Activa Remix)
3) Ron Malakai - More From Life (Original Mix)
4) RedSound - Walking On The Beach (Ronski Speed Remix)
5) Liam Melly - Flashback (Original Mix)
6) Solis - Cascade (Paul Miller Remix)
7) Moorea Blur - Rising Sun (Original Mix)
8) John Askew - Chime (Original)
9) First Fly - The Rainbow After The Storm (Original Mix)
10) Garry Heaney - Zegema Beach (Nick Callaghan & Will Atkinson Remix)
11) Juventa - For That Special Girl (Original Mix)

Enjoy ~


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone brand new episode of Da Funk Show. Featuring some of the hottest tracks I could find over the past year. This is a pure Electra Funk set really love these tracks. Episode 15 starts off Techno then builds into Tech Trance then right into Hard House. Truly an awesome show full of incredible music and building into full on energy. Really hope you all enjoy the show. Till next time have a wonderful week. 

Electra Funk Mixes


Electra Funk

Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 015), (9-22-10)

Track, Artist, Label,Album

1.) Taub – Various (Picotto Mix), Nukleuz Green Vol. 2
2.) When I Rock – Thomas Schumacher, Bush
3.) B-Boy - Cirez D, Mouseville
4.) Grasshoper – Sander Van Doorn, Oxygen Holland
5.) Strange World 2006 – M.I.K.E. (Filter Headz Love Distortion Remix), Club Elite Holland
6.) Faraway – Ron Van Den Beuken (Harry's Game), (Maarten De Jong Vocal Mix), R.R. Holland
7.) The Pod – Anne Savage, Vinylgroover, & The Redhead (Scott Attrill Remix), Nukleuz Hard Dance Mash Up
8.) Deadbeat – Phil Crawf (Original Mix), Nukleuz
9.) Toxic – Lego Planet (Original Mix), Club Elite Holland
10.) Bobby Carraro – Shokk (Darling's Revenge Mix), Nukleuz
11.) Get With This – BK & Cally Cage, Nukleuz Hard Dance Mash Up
12.) Suicide – BK & Alex Kidd, Riot Recordings
13.) My XTC Formula – Electra Funk, Trance Atlantic Records (Release date unknown)
14.) Dynamite – Jimmy Dean, Deprivation Recordings
15.) Recycled – Eskimo, Nukleuz Hard Dance Mash Up
16.) Hard Disco – Klub Filler (Rock N Roller Remix), Nukleuz Green Vol. 2
17.) Traumatic – Ben Stevens, Abandon, (Paul Glazby Remix), Vicious Cirlcle
18.) Palindrome – Nortek, Club Elite Holland
19.) Gargantuan – Paul Glazy & Paul Maddox, Vicious Circle
20.) Rescue Me – Ben Stevens VS. Sam Deano (Technikal Remix), Rave On Recordings


----------



## scottyblue220809

*My new uplifting trance mix*

http://soundcloud.com/scottyblue/trance-on-the-move-2010


----------



## Durdie

*Katalepsis - Turbulence (progressive mix/2010)*

A progressive mix I've been working on - it starts out melodic, goes through some techie bits and gets heavier towards the end.

Please let me know what you think or any suggestions.

Available for play or download free at -

http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/turbulence

Track listing -

Love in Stereo (Jerome Isma-Ae Rmx)
The Reason (Perfect Stranger Rmx)
Quantize Vs. BLT - Monkey And The Rabbit
A Sucker For Weekends - ticon
Blazed (Ticon Remix) - fm radio gods
Irritant - xdream
Palm Trees (Slow Mo Mix)- Disco Hooligans


----------



## Leftley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csqa0Ro_d3c  - a dubstep mix, mixed by my friend with a little help from me. enjoy


----------



## physix

*House of Babylon presents
Maschinenschaden 
Die bisherigen Regelungen reichen nicht aus.
with your Impresario: BRANDON PATR!K (aka The Freaky Afronaut)*




*Styles: *techno + upfront-techno + club-techno + tech-house + deep-tech-house + bangin'


BP!K (aka Brandon Patr!k, aka The Freaky Afronaut) returns with number 5 in the Henry Series.This time, it's the driving, stompy techno goodness of "Maschinenschaden - Die bisherigen Regelungen reichen nicht aus."
Quick blends, layers, texture, funk, and the return of the Bro-Edit is the name of the game.Of all the mixes, this represents pure BP!K style -- upfront, intense, in-your-face.



*Tracklisting:*
Kultrun - Zap
Al. Sen - Please
Tom Freak - Divided Society
ZRK - La Croisette
Moonbotica - Save the Night
Sam Young - Hee (Sam Roqwell & I Sancho rmx)
Tom Craft - Disco Erection
Michael Schwarz - Pathogenese (Tadox rmx)
Ramon Tapia - The Digg
T3CH 2 - Hey Zulu
Union Jackers - Yambo
++ A cappella: Yass - I'm Free
San Paulo - Feedback
Asino di Medico and Frederik Abas - Feedback (Asino di Medico rmx)
Fussy Boy - Jonni (Robosapiens rmx)
++ A cappella: Ron Carroll - “you can make it” (preacher-pella)
Pg & Dan - Mussian Rother
John Curtis - The Last Apocalypse
Tom Wax & Franksen – Impatience
Matt Smallwood - Get up
LautLeise - Ongh
Chris Lake & Nelski - Minimal Life (DJPP rmx)
Da Sunlounge & Inland Knights - Right All Night
Fill Rusty - Bo.oM (Breno Nardone rmx)
Will Eastman - Feelin' (Nacey rmx)
Nonion Breed - 1983 Run
Jeff Service - Be Bad
++ A cappella: Janet Jackson - If (BP!K Bro'mance Edit)
Leisuregroove - Bah Bah!
Lissat & Voltaxx - Et Moi (D-Unity rmx)
Ramon Tapia - Say What?!
Nicolas Masseyeff - Modul8[/indent]


"Dance . . . or get stepped on!"


*Notes About This Mix:* This is the fif in a series of mixes made for Henry Friend, one of my dearest. I hope he enjoys it; I hope you enjoy it!

Your Impresario: _Brandon Patr!kt_ (aka _The Freaky Afronaut_).

*
SoundCloud: *http://soundcloud.com/afronaut/mix-set-bp-k-house-straight-up
(+ download link on SoundCloud)​



*Contact|* freaky.afronaut@gmail.com | Facebook
*Next Appearance| *+ 10.16.10 - Broad Ripple Music Fest @ Tru Nightclub, Indy​​


----------



## physix

Electrafunk said:


> Hey everyone brand new episode of Da Funk Show. [. . .]



Tracklist looks nice; the photo on the web-page is adorable.

Downloading!


----------



## longtimelurker

i recorded the latest podcast for the great blog that is tea and techno

http://soundcloud.com/fornogoodreason/tea-podcast-4

featuring,
carl craig
cosmin trg
deuce
dj jus-ed
eqd
gummihz
kassem mosse
landenberg
lightness
lunatik sound system
pcb
redshape
scuba
skudge
silent servant
truss
xhin

& more


----------



## vibrancy3

Squashi.b - Nobody Like The Records 15MinMix 

http://soundcloud.com/squashi/squashi-b-nobody-like-the-records-15minmix

Grutty Beats 4 Future Grime Heads Alike!

1. Ashburner - Nobody Likes The Records
2. Bukez Finezt - Hey
3. Cave Light - You Must Feed
4. Dr Philth - Hate On Us
5. Ekoe Beats - Say Something Outrageous
6. Caspa - Where My Money (PAnick Remix)
7. Hooky - Something
8. Hooky - Escape

WhoGivesAFuck30MinMix (FREE DOWNLOAD) 

http://soundcloud.com/squashi/whogivesafuck30minmix

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.........................

1. Cheshire - Good Times
2. Cybertooth - 123 Bass
3. Daladubz - Abyss City
4. Megalodon, Filth Collins - Inevitable (Metaphase Remix)
5. Mike NRG - Lost In Dreams (Q-Base Anthem 2010) (Sinister Souls Lost In Nightmares Remix)
6. Example - Kickstarts (Bar9 Remix)
7 Noisia - Split The Atom (Bar9 Remix)
8. Tinnie Tempah - Pass Out (Stinkahbell Spliff & Pass Out Remix)
9. Misshin - Gunshots
10. George Lenton - Forward
11. Pharoahe Monch - Simon Says (Mr Merk Remix)
12. Hooky - Purge
13. Daladubz - Pink Elephants (VIP)
14. Unknown Artist - Ohh Squashi 4GOT
15. Unknown Artist - Squashi 4got 4GoT
16 Cookie Monsta - Relax
17 Cookie Monsta - R0807 D06

Here's my mixes :D


----------



## longtimelurker

http://soundcloud.com/oscillatewildly/oscillate-wildly-podcast-5-marc-roberts

Podcast courtesy BeachBreak and Snowbombing curator cum dancefloor destroyer Marc Roberts.

Akos - Free Flight 
Deb Pistols - Six Million Ways To Live (Paul Daley Mix) 
Yeasayer - Madder Red (Munk Remix) 
The XX - Basic Space (Diskjokke Remix) 
Cajmere - Percolator (Claude Von Stroke remix) 
Gonzales - Never Stop (Erol Alkan rework) 
U.N.K.L.E. - Follow Me Down (Fergie's Excentric remix) 
Peppermint Candy - Madrid 
Style of Eye - Homeless (canblaster Dub) 
Model 500 - Huesca 
Argenis Brito - Simulator 
Georg Levin - When Im With you (Jimpster Vocal mix) 
Dan Bergquist - Acapulco 
Model 500 - The Flow (Juan Atkins G-Style mix)

Our next podcast will be soundtracked by Klaus!


----------



## technocat

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/leo-ring-august-2010-mix house/techno mix let me know what yous think! 

1) Heinrichs & Hirtenfeller : X Q S me Phat 
2) Sasha Bramer : She It Is 
3) Marco Carola : Party People 
4) Minicoolboyz : Wow 
5) Heinrichs & Hirtenfeller : Pueblo 
6) Minicoolboyz : Watsed 
7) Rino Ceronne : Thats Problem 
8 ) Uto Karem : Silver Strasse 
9) Uto Karem : Payser 
10) Manual De La Mere : Animals 
11) Audio Injection : Serpant Kiss 
12) Jospeh Capriati : Gashouder 
13) Ben Klock : Red Alert


----------



## sense504

new downbeat mix up  - if you are into mark farina's "mushroom jazz" 

josh sense - head-nod-ish

one of my house mixes from last year is also up on my soundcloud page


----------



## technocat

Another mix, enjoy! 

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/leo-ring-oct-2010-mix

1) Maetrik: In My House 
2) Anja Schneider: Gimlet 
3) Heinrichs and Hirtenfeler: Love and Division 
4) Markantonio: Minor Dott 
5) Format B: Pimpin Aint Easy 
6) Uto Karem: Fracture 
7) Riva Starr: Taxi 
8 ) Rino Cerrone: Royal Time 
9) Rino Cerrone: That's Problem 
10) Minicoolboys: Cyborgain 
11) Tim Green: 21st Century Ketchup 
12) Flavio Diaz: Another Last Cigarette


----------



## Maui2k

*Killamonjaro - Killamoctoberfetish (Dubstep)*

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-killamoctoberfetish

Part one of a two hour mix series this month, the first half focusing on what I would do in a live rager setting. Keeping it with heavy heavy bass and lots of smashers.Lots of positive things coming into/out of Connecticut right about now. Big things to come!
1. Bar 9 - Piano Tune
2. Flinch - Watch me now
3. Ph3ar Phace - Shit Digger
4. Bare - Bite
5. Nit Grit - Pedro The Destroyer
6. Bring me the horizon - Diamonds Arent Forever(Mojo Remix)
7. Zero g - Go
8. Botz Numa Crew - The End
9. Matty G- My 808
10. Hellfire Machina - Fat Back Beat
11. Funtcase - Dubsteppa
12. Dead Prez - Its Bigger Than Hip Hop(WTF Dubbed out version)
13. Foreign Beggars FT Chasing Chadows - Typhoon
14. Twist - Subject One
15. Torqux - Escape from You
16. Major Lazer - Never Good Enough (Killabits Remix)
17. Dreadzone - Gangster (trolley Snatcha remix)
18. Spooky - Murderer
19. Richie August - Side 2 Side
20. Mashur - Funny
21. Mark Instinct - Gngsta
22.Daladubz - Dumb
23. Reso - Technitium
24. StephenJerzak - she said(killabits remix)


----------



## sense504

jan 2010 -
http://www.pogostick.org/users/rob/DJ JOSH SENSE NEW ORLEANS JANUARY 2010 PROMO.MP3

live 2002 with J. Griffin (Chicago) -
http://www.pogostick.org/users/rob/josh sense _ j. griffin live 2002.mp3

April 2009 -
http://pogostick.org/users/rob/SpringSwingin_.mp3

September 2009 -
http://pogostick.org/users/rob/September Slammin.mp3

June 2009 -
http://pogostick.org/users/rob/June Buggin.m4a

May 2009 -
http://pogostick.org/users/rob/Josh Sense - Heat Strokin_.m4a


----------



## Lettucehead

http://soundcloud.com/ellisdeetrails/inspiration

Newest mix, fidget/electro

Bird Peterson, Designer Drugs, Laidback Luke, Bassbin Twins. I'll make the tracklist when I'm not feeling so "lazy"


----------



## technocat

Techno Mix

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/leo-ring-chonk-warmup-oct-2010

1)Modul: Aero 
2)Minicoolboyz: Rimmer Man 
3)Ascion: From Scratch 
4)Tim Xavier: A Tree is a Tree 
5)Joseph Capriati: Gashouder 
6)Secret Cinema: Pink Elephant 
7)Hans Bouffmhyre: Subterfuge 
8.)Chris Liebing: D 
9)Traversable Wormhole: 2D 3D 
10)Jospeh Capriat: Robotores 
11)Whebba: Surreal Scissors 
12)Brian Sanhaji: Liftoff


----------



## NuSkule

*Industrial Society and Its Future - September Mix 2010 - UN4BOMBER*

Check this shit out. Excellent track selection mixed up solid n seamless for your ears by the un4bomber.

peace n love from the chicago underground

http://soundcloud.com/un4bomber



track list

1 ) All Leather - Mystery Meat 
2 ) The Bloody Beetroots & Steve Aoki - New Noise 
3 ) Slipknot - I am Hated (Slut Garden Rmx) 
4 ) All Leather - I don't hate fags, God does (Congorock Rmx) 
5 ) A.G. Trio - Replay (Ultrnx Rmx) 
6 ) Fussy Boy - Jonni 
7 ) The Young Punx - Fire (dub) 
8 ) Klaxons - Gravity's Rainbow (Soulwax Rmx) 
9 ) Defect - UNBRKBL 
10 ) H'n'D - Animal Rights 
11 ) Lee Coombs - Punji (Zodiac Cartel Rmx) 
12 ) Casset Jam -Lose Controll 
13 ) Pendulum - The Island (Pt. 2) 
14 ) Paul Chambers - Yeah, Techno! (Soulwax Rmx) 
15 ) Don Diablo - Who's your Daddy (Redial Rmx) 
16 ) The Maximizers - Tissue 
17 ) Bryan Shower - Xpression (Costello Rmx) 
18 ) Imprintz & Kloe - It's Time 
19 ) ZXX & Paul Anthony - Slipstream


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 028 feat. Anja Schneider*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 028 feat. Anja Schneider






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 028 featuring a guest mix from Anja Schneider from Mobilee Recordings Germany. This episode features tracks from Bob Holroyd, Nick Verwey, Leonel Castillo, Ben Gomori, Jonas & daniel.fx, Paul Brtschitsch, Contra, Duffstep, Malda, Rob Junior, Chymera

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse. 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions


*Anja Schnieider- Mobilee Records *

_Label founder, internationally renowned DJ and producer, world-traveler, and charming personality all rolled into one, Anja Schneider might just be one of the hardest-working individuals in the business. After getting her start as a producer for KissFM and Fritz Radio, Anja quickly became a radio persona herself with the inception of her now legendary Dance Under the Blue Moon show in 2000. It wasn’t long before Anja’s irresistible magnetism and impeccable taste in music caught the attention of the Berlin masses, propelling her career as a DJ and musician into a full-blown enterprise.

After producing and releasing her first tracks in 2004, Anja joined forces with Ralf Kollmann and founded mobilee records shortly thereafter. Within the year she had already begun to lead her newly born label towards success through the signing of acts such as Sebo K and Pan-Pot and the release of her own epic track “Rancho Relaxo” in collaboration with the former. As a producer Anja has continued to progress in her own right, releasing her debut LP Beyond the Valley to critical acclaim, with tracks such as “Belize” and “Safari” bombarding charts and dance-floors worldwide. Furthering her unique interest in collaborative producing, Anja’s list of studio partners has grown to include the likes of Paul Brtschitsch and, most recently, Lee van Dowski. Alongside her original productions, an extensive string of remixes for labels such as Dessous, Crosstown Rebels, and Diynamic lines the walls of her impressive discography.

As a label head Anja has focused not only on discovering fresh and innovative talent but also on cultivating and developing the mobilee roster, pushing artists in challenging directions and developing their careers as DJs, musicians, and members of the mobilee family. Under her watch, mobilee has grown into one of Berlin’s most-watched staples with a close-knit collection of producers including Sebo K, Pan-Pot, GummiHz, Marcin Czubala, Exercise One, And.id, Miss Jools, and Dan Curtin. Recently hitting its 50th release benchmark (courtesy of none other than Anja herself), mobilee has continued to carve out its own distinct sound in a city where everyone seems to be making music: the label’s mix of pristine minimal, slinky grooves and deep house has pushed dance music forward while at the same time remaining instantly accessible.

As arguably one of the most renowned and respected woman DJs in the world, Anja’s work ethic combined with her undeniably charming personality has lead to enormous success as a DJ on every corner of the globe, from Japan to the Americas to Europe and her native Germany. Anja has made her mark as a regular at the world’s most renowned clubs such as Fabric, Fuse, Rex, and Goa Madrid and has held residencies at Berlin’s own Weekend and Watergate.

With ears trained through years of experience, Anja’s achievements as a producer, DJ and label head are far from peaking; her uncanny development as a one-of-a-kind artist and businesswoman over the past few years is just the start of what we can expect from Anja’s evolution of mobilee as a platform for a new generation of musical talent.
_
________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 028 Radio Show feat. Anja Schneider:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_028_(07Oct10)feat.Anja_Schneider.mp3

*Subdivisions 028 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi__028_(07oct10)djmix.mp3
________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Bob Holroyd - African Drug (Four Tet remix) - Phonica
2. Nick Verwey - The Afternoon Affair - TFE Digital 
3. Leonel Castillo - Espejos (Original Mix) - Air Drop
4. Ben Gomori - Lia's Groove (William Welt & Pete Weasel Remix) - Baker Street Recordings 
5. Jonas & daniel.fx - Cream (Cosmic Cowboys Remix) - Kina
6. Paul Brtschitsch_The_Dentex - Rootnox
7. Contra - Puerto (Original Mix) - Piston Recordings
8. Duffstep - Know-You - Saigon Recordings
9. Malda - Robot Factory (WorDa Remix) - Intertech
10. Rob Junior - Change The Way (Original Mix) - House sound of L.A.
11. Chymera - Ghosts  -  Connoisseur Records  





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin
________________________________________________________________________________________

*Anja Schneider:*

*Hour Two:*

*** No Track Listing Available

*Anja Schneider Online:* 
http://www.anjaschneider.com/
http://www.facebook.com/anjaschneider
http://www.myspace.com/anjaschneider
http://www.mobilee-records.de/


----------



## foambox

*Brad Miller presents* 
*Push The Night 29 - Progressive*
The definitive podcast for House, Progressive, Trance & Techno







Push The Night 29 brings out the deeper side of progressive music, combining both a reflective tone with a constant, building energy. Featuring tracks by masters such as John Digweed, Guy J, Henry Saiz, Nick Muir, and Spooky, this one provides the perfect soundtrack for the changing seasons ahead.


Get it on iTunes here

Or subscribe directly with the RSS feed:
http://www.djbradmiller.com/podcast/pushthenightxml.xml​
djbradmiller.com
facebook.com/djbradmiller
myspace.com/djbradmiller
youtube.com/djbradmiller
twitter.com/djbradmiller​


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 029 feat. Hector 'Huggie' Merida*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 029 feat. Hector 'Huggie' Merida






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 028 featuring a guest mix from Hector 'Huggie' Merida from Looq Records and System Recordings - Los Angels. This episode features tracks from Bukaddor & Fishbeck, Fabrizio Maurizi, Bang Bang, Alexander Maier & Marius Lehnert pres. Alma MALE, Thomas Schumacher, Go & Morgon, Ralph Berr, Coyu & Edu Imbernon, Peppelino, Tim Healey & Marc Adamo,  Hristian Stojanowski, Darkrow & Fernando Mesa, Marcus Sur, Kaiser Souzai. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*** Re-syndicated Broadcast on http://www.etn.fm channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions


*Hector 'Huggie' Merida* 

Hector 'Huggie'  Merida has been dedicated to the Global Underground Movement since the mid 1980’s. With an unrelenting passion for the music, the people, and the vibe they create, 'Huggie' has been focused on supplying the beats to universal movers, and global groovers of dance music all over the world! With over 23 years of hard work and dedication under his belt,  'Huggie'  has reached, & touched the lives of faithful music loving fans everywhere.

'Huggie'  first gained notoriety as a producer/remixer, with his first track "Paradox Dreams". His freshman release appeared alongside well respected artists, such as Micro, Adam X, T-1000, Vicious Vic and Frankie Bones on the X-SIGHT RECORDS compilation entitled "BELIEVE 96-97". Not stopping there, 'Huggie'  has included remix work into his repertoire for PHATT PHUNK RECORDS, FUNKED UP RECORDS, and most recently LOOQ Records . Two tracks "Ali Sun" and "Sunrise in Tikal" were released on the IRIDIUM MUSIC compilation "Higher Collective Consciousness". His most recent work has teamed him up with one of L.A.’s most talented veterans DJ Thee O with tracks “Night Owl - Toes In The Sand Recordings and “Don't Fake" on Protium Recordings and most recently "Rain" featuring Erin Powers on System Recordings.

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 029 Radio Show feat. Hector 'Huggie' Merida:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_029_(21Oct10)feat.Hector_huggie_Merida.mp3

*Subdivisions 0289Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_029_(21oct10)_djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Bukaddor & Fishbeck - Vocoloco  My Best Friend
2. Fabrizio Maurizi- Ollie - Minus
3. Bang Bang - Susan Cries (Off The Cuff Remix) - Lost My Dog
4. Alexander Maier & Marius Lehnert pres. Alma MALE - Wrong Exit (Lutzenkirchen_Dub) - Blue Fin
5. Thomas Schumacher - You Got Me (Emerson Todd Remix) - Get Physical
6. Go & Morgon - Solidity - Subtract
7. Bukaddor & Fishbeck-  Glaedys - My Best Friend 
8. Ralph Berr - Consciously Positive - Kling Klong
9. Coyu & Edu Imbernon - Beautiful Story (Original Mix) - Suara
10. Peppelino - Techno Empire - Relatives
11. Tim Healey & Marc Adamo - Move (Bass Kleph Remix) - Tasted Music
12. Hristian Stojanowski - She Talks - Relatives
13. Darkrow & Fernando Mesa - All Advantages (Original) - Escapism Musique
14. Marcus Sur - So what we get is a smile (Philip Bader remix) - My best Friend
15. Kaiser Souzai - Microburst_(Original_Mix) - Yellow Tail





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin
________________________________________________________________________________________

[bHector 'Huggie' Meridar:[/b]

*Hour Two:*

*** No Track Listing Available

*Hector 'Huggie' Merida Online:* 
http://www.djhuggie.com
http://www.facebook.com/djhuggie#!/HuggieOfficial
http://www.myspace.com/mayasoulsoundsystem
http://twitter.com/djhuggie
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/djhuggie
http://soundcloud.com/dj-huggie


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Angel Alanis, Merlyn Martin, Torin, and Rebecca Ciaglia - Live @ Rise Boston*

*Angel Alanis, Merlyn Martin, Torin, and Rebecca Ciaglia - Live @ Rise Boston*






_Howdy Techno Citizens! We wanted to share the live mixes and short video of Angel Alanis, Merlyn Martin, Torin, and Rebecca Ciaglia live @ Rise Boston. This was the 3rd stop on a small East coast tour from back in August 2010. The first set is an opening tag team set from Merlyn Martin & Torin hosts of the Subdivisions and Weekend Wind up Global Radio Shows on Digitally Imported Radio's Tech-House Channel. The second set is a tag team set from legendary techno dj/producer Angel Alanis & Rebecca Ciaglia from I Love you DJ's and Comminique and Slap Jaxx Records Indianapolis._ 

*** Rise in Boston is one of the best after-hour clubs the US has to offer. If you get a chance check them out on line http://www.riseclub.us.

*Audio Downloads:* 

*Merlyn Martin & Torin Live @ Rise Boston:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/merlynmartin_torin_live@Rise_Boston.mp3

*Angel Alanis & Rebecca Ciaglia Live @ Rise Boston:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/angelalanis_rebecca_ciaglia_live@Rise_Boston.mp3

*Angel, Merlyn Martin, Torin and Rebecca Ciaglia video @ Rise in Boston:* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xcZ0ZyGKD8&feature=player_embedded


*Angel Alanis Online:*
http://www.facebook.com/angel.alanis.official
http://www.myspace.com/angelalanis
http://www.myspace.com/asquaredmuzik

*Merlyn Martin Online:*
https://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin 
http://www.fbartist.com/Subdivisions 
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.vivalatech.com
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/merlynmartin
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...ntextName=Merlyn Martin&contextEntityId=21345 

*Torin Online:*
http://www.torin.nu
http://www.facebook.com/torinschmitt
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...tists&contextName=Torin&contextEntityId=70417

*Rebecca Ciaglia Online:*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rebecca-Ciaglia/75971743401*****=ts
http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-LOVE-YOU-DJS/105335579507043*****=search


----------



## doodahman1969

Here is my latest blend a mix of classic house/techno and some just released stuff.

NOVEMBER !ST Mix

Tracklist:

Model 500- OFI (Mad Mike Remix)
Thomas Barnett- Re-Synthesize
Derek Plaslakio- Raw Jam (Jonas Kopp remix)
Ace & The Sandman- Let Your Body Talk
Falco- Der Kommissar
Slam- Room 2 (Pan Pot Rave Tool)
Fortune III- Situation 69
Mr. Lee- Pump Up Chicago
Silent Servant- Doom Deferred
Svreca- Erosion
Challenge- Broken Clock
Tom Trago- Lost In The Streets Of NYC (Boris Werner Lost In Malta Mix)
Tensnake- Coma Cat
Terrace- Warzone (Motor City Mix)
Mad Mike feat Thornetta- Give It To Me
Gary Beck- Consumed (Speedy J Remix)
Schatrax- Champagne Dancer (2010 Edit)
MRSK- Black Keith
Bart Skils & Anton Pieete- The Running Man (Adam Beyer Mix v2)
Mike Dehnert- Pompage
Kevin Aviance- Din da Da (Club 69 Future Mix)
Carl Craig- At Les (Christian Smith's Hypnotica Remix)
Robert Hood- Superman 
Solaris Heights- Midnight (Original Mix)
Robag Whrume- Wortkabular
Munk- La Musica (Azari & III Remix)
Pantytec- Elastobabe
Unknown- Wave After Wave (Sawf Remix)
Kirk Degiorgio- Exodus Earth
TNT Subhead- Deep Shit Show (Original)
Lone- Once In A While


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I loved your latest mix physix! finally, some fucking straight up HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Silenced

It would be nice for something new.  I frequently listen when I'm driving to work.


----------



## SubSynthesis

*SubSynthesis Exclusive Promo Mix*

Halloween Promo Mix by Ethan Baer and DJ iONik featuring a new exclusive track by DJ iONik (Ian Ker-Seymer).

Download Link is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?eaam0c3qinjdvzt

SoundCloud link is here: http://soundcloud.com/subsynthesis/subsynthesis-promo-mix-2010

Tracklist:
1. Ginormous Bliss (+verb Original)
2. Rain City - (Starkey Original)
3. Say My Name - (Nit Grit + NastyNasty Collaborative Original)
4. Memoirs - (Protohype)
-Pink Floyd Interlude-
5. Deliverance - (Ben Samples)
6. Wrong Trail - (iONik Original)
7. It’s My Turn - (Archnemesis Original)
8. Getting Digital - (iONik Remix)***

***Exclusive by DJ iONik.

Thanks to iONik for my first Ableton lesson, the exclusive track, and generally being an awesome artist and person. Also thanks to all the artists whose great tracks are featured. If for any reason you have any problems with me featuring this mix, please email me and I will take it down! Otherwise, ENJOY!

Ethan Baer
http://SubSynthesis.tumblr.com
Subsynthesis@gmail.com


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk (House Mix) Free Download! 

Electra Funk Mixes

Track Listings For:

Da Funk Show (Episode 016), (11-07-10)

Track, Artist, Label, Album

1.City Lights – Masanori Ikeda , (12 Inch Mix), Flower Japan
2.Yesterday – Electra Funk vs. The Beatles (Mash Up), Exclusive Electra Funk Bootleg
3.I Might Do Something Wrong – Tortured Soul, (O Sunlade Lonely Mix), Album “Introducing Tortured Soul”
4.And Then There Was Drum – Electra Funk (GOOD NIGHT CLEVELAND MIX), ((Re-Edit), Trance Atlantic Records (Release date 2011) 
5.I Called U (The Conversation) – ATFC, (ATFC Heated Conversation), Club Kaos
6.Saxed Up – Knights Of The Round Tables (Feat. Jessie Matthews), (DJ Spen & The Mutha Funkaz Remix), Control Records 
7.Church Lady – Dennis Ferrer (Original Mix), Album “The World As I See It”, King Street Sound
8.Too Far Gone – Disciples Of Phunk (Duck Sauce Remix), Catch 22 Recordings 
9.Unknown – Hoxton Whores 
10. Muthafunka – Funky Mofos (Original Mix), United Souls Music
11. U Get Me Up – Hoxton Whores, White Label
12. Non Stop Rock – Mark Night (Dub Mix), 1 Trax Recordings 03
13. Alegria – The Colombian Swing (Presented by: Davidson Ospina), Gossip Records
14. See You Dancin – Junior Jack (Original Mix), Noise Traxx Beligium
15. It's A Man's Man's Man's World – Electra Funk vs. James Brown, Exclusive Electra Funk Bootleg
16. Shine – Terry Thompson (Feat. Lisa Mack), Presented by DJ Spen & Thommy Davis, Code Red Recordings 
17. Make A Move On Me – Joey Negro (Club Mix), ZR Records 
18. Space Cowboy – Jamiroquai (David Morales Classic Club Remix), Sony & BMG Music Entertainment


----------



## PureFire

Tycho is pretty big in the South Florida area, I happened to see him a couple years ago at an outdoor event in Clearwater. I'd never heard of him then but his sunset show blew me away, been listening to him on the reg since then.


----------



## jpgrdnr

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/dubsavesnovmix House/Trance/Techno


----------



## DjDAvinciSQuared

*somethign for everyone 2 ---DAvinci SQuared*

check out the new mix I hope you like it! it has everything from dubstep to electro so check it out.....


http://podcastmachine.com/podcasts/2087/episodes/33119/media_files/76113/download/3/file_128kb.mp3


www.DAvincisquared.com


----------



## sense504

volume 2 of my new downbeat/mushroom jazz/trip hop series is ready!

Josh Sense - Head Nod Ish 2 by JoshSense

http://soundcloud.com/joshsense/josh-sense-head-nod-ish-2


1. Dimitri from Paris - Intro from "Sacrebleu"
2. Soulstance - Blue Grassland
3. Monodeluxe - At The Beach
4. DJ Cam - Bounce
5. Star - Another Love
6. Giom + Derek Dunbar - Poulet Gauffre
7. Troublemakers - Fatigue Universelle
8. Holland Tunnel Project - Blowin
9. A Tribe Called Quest - Push It Along (Rmx)
10. J-Walk - Soul Vibration
11. Jazzanova - Bohemian Sunset
12. Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It (Instrumental)
13. Cyril Noir - Minnie the Moocher


----------



## sense504

volume 2 of my new downbeat/mushroom jazz/trip hop series is ready!

Josh Sense - Head Nod Ish 2 by JoshSense

http://soundcloud.com/joshsense/josh-sense-head-nod-ish-2


1. Dimitri from Paris - Intro from "Sacrebleu"
2. Soulstance - Blue Grassland
3. Monodeluxe - At The Beach
4. DJ Cam - Bounce
5. Star - Another Love
6. Giom + Derek Dunbar - Poulet Gauffre
7. Troublemakers - Fatigue Universelle
8. Holland Tunnel Project - Blowin
9. A Tribe Called Quest - Push It Along (Rmx)
10. J-Walk - Soul Vibration
11. Jazzanova - Bohemian Sunset
12. Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It (Instrumental)
13. Cyril Noir - Minnie the Moocher


----------



## Rolexxx

*Any DJs??*

Yesterday I tried/recorded my first mix. Today I did an 80s one...

http://soundcloud.com/dj-plumm/eroti...nimix-live-set

check it out if you have 18 minutes, and tell me what you think, i did it all live and like i said it was my second go. im still getting used to it


----------



## Vaya

Hey all - first time posting in this thread, though I've 41 mixes under my belt. This was recorded live at a BANGIN Halloween party. It combines a bit of gnarly tech house, an early sprinkling of electro/dubstep, ear-whipping electro house and aptly-placed breakbeat tracks, ending with a jam by Incubus, oddly enough. Give it a listen; I really think you'll enjoy it. 370 Halloweeners did  DJ Hal - Comet Rider (Phonic Remix) has a bit of a spooky element to it, making it the perfect track for such an odd holiday.

*Halloween 2010 Setlist
Recorded October 31st
Duration: 1:17:20
Size: 117.1 MB*

<<INTRO>>Luke Vilbert  - Ambalek (Zabiela's Delboy Edit)
1. Ovnimoon - Galactic Mantra (Feat. Via Axis & Itomlab)
2. Speculum - Implant
3. Elite Force - The Law of Life (Nom De Strip Remix)
4. Skynet UK & Ian Widgery - Back To 89 (Calvertron Remix)
5. Aquasky & Blu Rum 13 - Tell Me You Love It
6. Les Petits Pilous - Wake Up
7. Butter Party - Fidget
8. DJ Hal - Comet Rider (Phonic Remix)
9. Hardfloor - The Life We Choose (E.R.P. Remix)
10. Rektchordz - Feed Your Head (Elite Force Remix)
11. AMB - Rust
12. Decompressor - Nine (Elite Force Remix)
13. Hybrid - Falling Down (Kosheen Remix)
14. AMB - Wisp
15. Incubus - Battlestar Scralatchtica

Download Link ---> http://www.sendspace.com/file/gvjw1x

~ vaya


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 030 feat. Pleasurekraft*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 030 feat. Pleasurekraft






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 030 featuring a guest mix from Pleasurekraft. This episode features tracks from Project KF, Round Table Knights feat Reverend Beat-Man, LuCity, Miss Blondie, Gavin Boyce, Juan Sanchez, Phil Weeks, John Daly, Michael McLardy, Kaneda & Rio, Pirupa, Christian Burkhardt & Einzelkind, and David Hopper & DMorse.   

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*** Re-syndicated Broadcast on http://www.etn.fm channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions


*Pleasurekraft* 

Q: Who is Pleasurekraft?? 
A: Kaveh Soroush & Kalle Ronngardh's baby (immaculately conceived of course) 

Q: What is Pleasurekraft?? 
A: A simultaneously visceral and cerebral experience induced only by the seductive, deep, groove heavy, underground techno inspired music that you hear the kids listening to .. - Common side effects include: unrelenting head bobbing giving way to complete surrender to physical movement commonly referred to as 'dancing'. 

Q: Where is Pleasurekraft?? 
A: In your CD/tape deck/vinyl/mp3/neighborhood Club/Lounge - anywhere where organically inspired synthetic music lurks, ready to jump in your skin and make you move! However, the most concentrated "red spots" have appeared to be in 2 distinct locations - Stockholm, Sweden, and Miami, Florida. 

Q: When is Pleasurekraft?? 
A: Since the dawn of man, to the future of our future of our future..... 

Q: Why is Pleasurekraft?? 
A: Because we are hedonists and when the groove captures you - all you can do is surrender with pleasure. 

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 030 Radio Show feat. Pleasurekraft:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_030_(04nov10) feat.Pleasurekraft.mp3

*Subdivisions 030 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_030_(04nov10)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Project KF - Tech Summer (YosTek Remix) -  Bonzai
2. Round Table Knights feat Reverend Beat-Man - Cut to the Top (Payme versus Made to Play all-stars Mix) - Made to Play
3. LuCity -  The Red Lights (Leisuregroove Dub) - Digital Disco
4. Miss Blondie - Groovin (Audio Junkies Remix) - Assymetrics
5. Gavin Boyce - Return To The Moon - Nordic Trax
6. Juan Sanchez - The Awareness Of Her Appearance (Original) - Kling Klong
7. Phil Weeks - All Day Every Day (Original Mix) - Robsoul Recordings
8. John Daly - Big Piano - Drumpoet Community
9. Michael McLardy - Pressure - Baker Street Recordings 
10. Kaneda & Rio - Republica Banana (Bollo Remix) - Soluble Recordings.
11. Pirupa - Un Cantor (Original Mix) - Suara
12. Christian Burkhardt & Einzelkind - Cooper - Jax
13. David Hopper & DMorse - Let the Beat Control Your Body - Alpha Numeric Music 





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

[bPleasurekraftr:[/b]

*Hour Two:*

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Jean Claude Ades - Vallee de Larmes (Pleasurekraft Sideshow Mix)
2. Green Velvet - La La Land (Pleasurekraft Sideshow Mix)
3. Ping! - Reloaded
4. Citizen Kain - Joker of the Queen (Koook Mix)
5. Redondo, Haddad, Haven - Stunted
6. Rainer Weichhold - Reis (Carlo Lio Mix)
7. Darius Syrossian & Nyra - New York Swing
8. Pleasurekraft - Tarantula (Special Bootleg)
9. El Mundo & Satori - Jazz Tango
10. Format B - Gospel (Super Flu Antichrist Mix)
11. BSOD - This is the Hook (Pleasurekraft Mix)

*Pleasurekraft Online:* 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pleasurekraft
http://www.pleasurekraftmusic.com/
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/pleasurekraft


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

there is a thread where you can post new mixes. I am moving it there now, its no big deal since you are new, but pay attention and you will pick up things quick.  Glad to see a new face in EMD! Welcome!

-CS


----------



## andgy2777

my latest mix:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UBPGBZZC

Nick Warren - In Search of Silver - Ambient
Nick Warren - In Search Of Silver - Structures Edit
Maurice Aymard - Put Some For Jules - Gui Boratto Striped Mix
Deetron - Collide
Nhar- The Swallow - Original Mix
Gui Boratto - No Turning Back - Wighnomy's Likkalize Love Rekksmix
Billy Dalessandro - Acidburn - Gui Boratto Remix
Phillip Flindt - Forward - Gui Boratto Remix
Alexis Tyrel - Rebecca Loos - Gui Boratto Remix
Gui Boratto - Telecaster - Original Mix
Vincenzo & Lovebirds - Epic
Minilogue - Seconds - Max Cooper Remix
Tone Depth - Rumblefish - Diyo Remix
Quiver - Orgazoid, Mix 1
John Digweed & Nick Muir - Bilder
Christian Smith - System of Survival - Dub
Max Cooper - Ediolic Spectra
King Unique & Anthony Papa - Vamoosh
King Unique - Spikes
Spada - The Match - Original Mix
Underworld - Always Loved a Film - Michael Woods Remix
King Britt - Now Feat. Astrid Suryanto - Sharam's Crazi Dub
Alan Fitpatrick - Involve
Sharam - Hemi - Original Mix
Robert Babicz - Welcome to the 90's
James Holden - Nothing
Bedrock - Heaven Scent - Original Mix


----------



## zamzams

two full hours of deep sweaty house music... enjoy!

Milkster Live @My House


----------



## andgy2777

my latest session, 3 hours with a bit of a bedrock vibe, nearly all tracks from their stable....

1. Too Much Space, Reprise - Wiretappeur
2. Too Much Space - Wiretappeur
3. Orgazoid - Mix 2 - Quiver
4. Satellite/Meteor - Christian Smith Remix - Nick Muir, John Digweed
5. Flyertalk - Wehbba Remix- Christian Smith
6. Rumblefish - Diyo Remix - Tone Depth
7. Boom Boom - Original Mix- John Graham
8. Stoppage Time (Reshuffle Remix) - Guy Gerber
9. Formation Flying - Guy Gerbers Jet Lag Remix - Jack Rock
10. System of Survival - Dub - Christian Smith
11. Watergate - Original Mix - Marco Bailey
12. 2000000 Dubs - Original Mix - King Unique
12. 2000000 Suns - Original Mix - King Unique
13. Sofastar DJ's - Hypnotic Duo's Second Remix
14. Lamur (Henry Saiz Remix) - Guy J
15. At Les - Christian Smith's Hypnotica Remix - Carl Craig
16. Hypocrisy - John Digweed & Nick Muir Remix - Abe Duque
17. Sabotage [Acid Dub] - Pete Heller
18. Flyertalk - Christian Smith
19. Bilder- John Digweed & Nick Muir
20. Constanza - Original Mix - Seb Dhajje
21. Aurora Borealis - Original Mix Ian O'Donovan
22. Mistral (feat. John Selway) [Anton Pieete Remix] - Christian Smith
23. Anjos - Moojaa Remix - Jonny L, Paula Pedroza
24. Dying To Live - Original Club Mix - Oliver Lang
25. Move - Original Remastered Version - Christian Smith & John Selway
26. Neo Galaxy - Original Mix - Marc Marzenit
27. Spikes - King Unique
28. Involve - Alan Fitpatrick
29. Glow - In The Dark Dub - Cirez D
30. Not Assigned - Marc Marzenit
31. Mongoose - Guy J Remix - Sasha

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 031 feat. Paolo Mojo*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 031 feat. Paolo Mojo






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 031 featuring a guest mix from Paolo Mojo. This episode features tracks from Michael L.Penman, Fake Chicken & Cheap Soap, Ante Perry vs Tube & Berger, Pan-Pot, Stanny Abram, Pete Dafeet, Völlmer & Brendel,Alex Satry-,  AFMB, Clandestine, Sebastien Rebels, MEDDEV, and Steel Grooves feat. J.A.M.O.N.

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*** Re-syndicated Broadcast on http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
***Every Friday on The Altered States channel on http://www.1club.fm *7-9PM US Pacific / 10 PM - 12 AM US Eastern / 1-3 AM UK / 2-4 AM Central Europe.* 

*** Itunes users and non users can view enhanced Subdivision versions by right clicking the link below
feed://homepage.mac.com/djmerlyn_martin/podcast/podcast.xml

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 031 Radio Show feat. Paolo Mojo:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_031_(18 November 10)feat.Paolo_Mojo.mp3

*Subdivisions 031 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_031_(18nov10)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Michael L.Penman - Colours (Red) - Empro
2. Fake Chicken & Cheap Soap - Just Just (Original Mix) - Greenhorn Records
3. Ante Perry vs Tube & Berger - Moltisanti - Moonbootique Records
4. Pan-Pot - Black Horse Down (Original) - mobilee
5. Stanny Abram - In Zaire (Original Mix) - Intertech Records
6. Pete Dafeet - Think It Through - Lost my Dog
7. Völlmer & Brendel - Influenze (Someone Else Remix) -  LustundFreu
8. Alex Satry- - You (norton select-remix) - 
9. AFMB - Backup Days - Drumpoet Community 
10. Clandestine - Fuego - THEMA
11. Sebastien Rebels - Pelo Canela (Original Mix) - System Recordings
12. MEDDEV -  Spooky - ExPv3
13. Steel Grooves feat. J.A.M.O.N.- We Don't Quit (Original Mix) - Capital Techno





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.fbartist.com/subdivisions
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Paolo Mojo:*

*Hour Two:*

NO Track Listing Provided.. 

*Paolo Mojo Online:* 
http://www.facebook.com/paolomojo
http://www.myspace.com/paolomojo


----------



## uglylovely

Every mix is under 30 minutes....


http://soundcloud.com/uglylovely/fastfastfunfungnarlygnargnarmix-02
1. Jackie Chain - Rollin 
2. Young Jeezy - Put On 
3. T.I - Whatever You Like (discotech remix) 
4. Lil Wayne - A Millie (Asian Trash Boy remix) 
5. Sleigh Bells - Kids 
6. Clipse - Popular Demand... Popeyes!! 
7. Lil Wayne - Im Goin In 
8. Webbie - Wipe Me Down 
9. Twista - I Do 
10. Beastie Boys - Paul Revere 
11. Beastie Boys - No Sleep 
12. MOP - Ante Up 
13. Jay Z - Onto the Next One 
14. Jay Z vs Grizzly Bear - Roc Boys with Knives (I forgot who did the remix...) 
15. Talib Kweli - The Blast 
16. Cypress Hill - Hand on the Pump 
17. Method Man - Release Yo Delf 
18. LL Cool J - Doin It 
19. Salt n Peppa - Shoop 
20. Busta - Fire it Up Remix 
21. Kid Cudi - Alive 
22. The Pack - Fly 
23. E-40 - Tell Me When To Go 
24. Kanye vs MGT vs Justice - Touch the Sky (Mighty Mi remix) 
25. Jay Z - Off That 
26. Dirt Nasty - 1980 
27. N.A.S.A - Gifted 
28. Uffie - ADD SUV 
29. Big Boi - Lookin for Ya 
30. Major Lazer - Pon De Floor 
31. JJ Fad - Supersonic 
32. Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time





http://soundcloud.com/uglylovely/happysmileyfuntimeadhdmix-01
1. lil jon - lets go 
2. chamillionaire - ridin 
3. rusko - woo boost 
4. drake - over 
5. kanye - power 
6. joy division - transmission 
7. beastie boys x beck - whatcha want loser (uglylovely remix) 
8. juelz santana - santanas town 
9. pixie x 3 6 mafia - my mind stays fly (japanesus remix) 
10. atmosphere - saves the day 
11. cool kids - 88 
12. kid cudi - dat new new 
13. eminem - hello 
14. snoop - drop it likes hot 
15. wale - chillin 
16. public enemy - give it up 
17. felt - morris day 
18. house of pain - jump around (pete rock remix) 
19. biggie - party n bullshit (ratatat remix) 
20. kanye - stronger 
21. kanye - electric touch x justice x mgmt (steve1der & mighty mi remix) 
22. justice - we are your friends 
23. l'trimm - cars that go boom 
24. mia - xxxo 
25. tittsworth - wtf 
26. basement jaxx - wheres ur head at 
27. outkast x misfits - rosa parks in london (uglylovely remix)



http://soundcloud.com/uglylovely/uglylovely-overdue-mix
Pharcyde - Summertime 
Ahmad - Back in the day 
Beastie Boys - High Plains Drifter 
Sleigh bells - Kids 
Clipse - Popular Demand 
Erykah Badu - Jump Up In the AIr 
Jim Jones - We Stay Fly 
Kid Cudi - I do My Thing 
Opy Ivy - Sound System 
Big Boi - Shutterbug 
Eminem - Drug ballad 
Justice - DANCE 
Smokey Robinson - Second Hand Emotion 
Stevie Wonder - Cheri Amore 
4 Tops - Runnin Away 
Temptations - I Cant Get Next to You 
Marvin Gaye - I Heard it Through the Grapevine 
Stevie Wonder - Shoo Be Do 
Basement Jax - WheresYourHEadAt 
Hollywod Holt - Caked Up (klever remix) 
Diplo - Pon De Floor 
Foster the People - Pumped Up Kicks 
Far East Movement - I Party 
Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time 
Jackie Chain - Rollin 
Santogold - Starstruck (diplo remix) 
Drake - Best i ever had 
Jay electronica - Exhibit C 
Jay Z - Run This Town 
Jeezy - I luv it 
Outkast - Last Call


----------



## Durdie

Katalepsis - The furthest city light v1.1 (progressive mix 2010)






My 2nd progressive mix not 100% sure this is the final version but I'm pretty happpy with it so far and I got tired of waiting for time to finish it. You can listen to or download the mix from Soundcloud here:

http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/the-furthest-city-light

Kind of an dusky, introspective trance mix until half way through when it kicks off...headphones progressive I call it.

The Hoard (Album Rendition) Antix
Seven Seas Antix
Hollows Sol Connection
Red Robin Antix
Stardust Perfect Stranger
Time Quantize
Retro Life True Lies
Coconuts (Nyquist Remix) Kasey Taylor
Ground Tracer Ectima


----------



## Djchris

Techno Electro Progressive DJ SET

*Crazik - Resound Zero* (the Roots of Resound)

Classic Dark and Fat Sound...For the Sound Lovers

*DL Link:*http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_zero.htm

more: http://www.crazik.com/
Enjoy !


----------



## livyou

*minimal house mix*

here is my 1st mix posted on this site... http://soundcloud.com/liv-you
i think it would sound great played in a club... tell me what you think


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 032 feat. Ellen Allien*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 032 feat. Ellen Allien






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 032 featuring a guest mix from Ellen Allien. This episode features tracks from Sa.Du, Vita, Regen, TELEFUNK, Stefano Tropeano, J Alexander, Anton Pieete, Nils Hoffmann, André Kraml, Someone Else, Pedro Goya, and Chaim.        

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*** Re-syndicated Broadcast on http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** The Altered States channel on http://1club.fmevery Saturday * 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** The Altered States channel on http://1club.fmevery Wednesday * 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 032 Radio Show feat. Ellen Allien:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_032_(02Dec10)feat.Ellen_Allien.mp3

*Subdivisions 032 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_032(02dec10)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Sa.Du - Lost In Deep - Pablo Gael Remix - Bonzai Basiks
2. Vita - Dig Down (Reverse Commuter's Down Deeper mix) - Adjunct
3. Regen - Duke - Traut
4. TELEFUNK - Blue Berlin Dreams - Impulsa Records 
5. Stefano Tropeano - Wrapped (Original_Mix) - Yellow Tail
6. J Alexander - Endless (Jazz at the Berghain Version) - Friends Electric Records
7. Anton Pieete - Whaler - Kling Klong
8. Nils Hoffmann - Long Island Work - Broque
9. André Kraml  - El Cuclillo Y El Burro (Balcazar MexRed Poncho Remix) - 200 Records
10. Someone Else - Jena Jazz (Irvin Remix)  -  Ready Made
11. Pedro Goya - Margarida - Troia LTD REcords
12. Chaim - U & Eye - Bpitch Control





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.fbartist.com/subdivisions
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Ellen Allien:*

*Hour Two:*

NO Track Listing Provided.. 

*Ellen Allien Online:* 
http://www.ellenallien.de
http://www.bpitchcontrol.de
http://www.myspace.com/ellenallien
http://fashion.ellenallien.de
http://twitter.com/ellenalliendj
http://www.myspace.com/bpitchcontrol


----------



## Digital Front

*Digital Friction*

Evening all. A good couple of mixes uploaded recently, varied styles, if you have time to check em out:

www.soundcloud.com/digital-friction

Feedback more than welcome

Kez


----------



## Milkshakes

A new mix from Milkshakes, "On the Rebound." Get a little dubstep in your life!


----------



## andgy2777

had a afternoon to myself today so had time to play with some tunes!

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/december-set

Solar Sailer - Tron Legacy - Daft Punk
Distant Shores (Original Mix) - Petar Dundov
Wisdom - Original Mix - Nhar
Find Me (Original Mix) - Jay Tripwire, Katherine Larr
Body Of Eyes - Sei A
Easy as can be - Guy J
Blue Hour - Eelke Kleijn Space Mix - Davi
Meth Ii (Guy J Remix) - Sei A            
Pink Trees - Robert Babicz    
The Mean Reds - Neil Quigley
Tricky Tricky (Seb Dhajje remix) - Röyksopp
Omnia (Seb Dhajje Remix) - Tom Glass
Heliscope - Original Mix - Guy J
Mongoose - Guy J Remix - Sasha
Homecoming - Coma Remix- Barry Jamieson, Charlie May
Safran - Original Mix - Paul Brtschitsch
Nu Acid (Robert Babicz Smiling Remix) - Pete Heller
Stage One (Guy J mix) - Space Manoeuvres
Heaven Scent (Nick Muir Bedrock 12 remix - Bedrock


----------



## effingcustie

http://soundcloud.com/rbgrbgrbg/rbg-dubstep-mix-dec-2010

Vaski - Murder
Boogaloo Crew - Days Go By
La Roux - I'm Not Your Toy (Nero Remix)
The Partysquad - Murderer (Diplo and Jayou Remix)
Toast - Sub Village
Rusko - Do You Wanna Have a Party?
Cookie Monsta - Bliss
Ellie Goulding - Lights (Dream Remix)
Marco Del Horno - Ho! Riddim (Funtcase Remix)
Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantasy (Mensah Remix)
Bionic Commando - Bionic Commando (Rusko Remix)
Tunnidge - Bug Spray
Skinzmann - Ginger Dread Man (Suspect Remix)
Flux Pavillion - I Can't Stop


----------



## Lettucehead

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17105398/The%20Funk%20Back%20In%20The%20Punk.mp3
All Daft Punk Mix


Daft Punk- Musique /Stardust- Music Sounds Better With You
Daft Punk- Burnin'
Daft Punk-WDPK
Daft Punk- Phoenix (Basement Jaxx RMX)
Daft Punk- Phoenix
Daft Punk-Human After All (Justice RMX)
Daft Punk- Face To Face
Daft Punk-Face To Face (Cosmo Vitelli RMX)
Daft Punk- High Life
Daft Punk- Revolution 909
Daft Punk- Oh Yeah
Eric Prydz- Proper Education (Daft Punk RMX)
Daft Punk- Superheroes
Daft Punk- Emotion
Stardust- Music Sounds Better With You (acapella)
Stardust-Music Sounds Better With You (TLGB RMX)
Stardust- So Much Love To Give


----------



## Lettucehead

Half hour mix, tech funk, dub step , 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17105398/Freebass.mp3

Para One- Toadstool (Jesse Rose Made Me Play Dub)
Clasixx- I'll Get You (Treasure Fingers RMX)
Chemical Brothers- Do It Again (Disco Of Doom RMX)
Lil John - Throw It Up (Acapella)
Krafty Kuts - ????? Bird Peterson RMX
A Trak- Say Woah ( Sinden RMX)
Shadow Dancer- Cowbois (Strip Steve RMX).
Paul Chambers- Yeah Techno (forgot the RMX)
Michel Cleis ft Toto La Momposina - La Mezcla
Diplo and Don Diablo- Pop
Audio Bullies - Too Long (Switch RMX)
Infusion- Gotta Leave Now (Uone's Hurting RMX)


http://soundcloud.com/ellisdeetrails/feels-good-man-pt-2

House, electro house, fidget
Christian Smith & Reset Robot- Air Miles (DJ Madskillz RMX) 
Squarepusher- Cryptic Motion (Mr Oizo RMX) 
Chemical Brothers - Get Yourself High (Switch RMX) 
Bonde Do Role- Marina Gasolina (Fake Blood RMX) 
Wolfgang Gartner- bounce 
Dousk- Push The Dance Button 
Bombs Away- Big Booty Bitches ( Dirtyloud RMX) 
Duck Sauce- aNYway (Lazrtag RMX) 
Crookers- Royal T (Sticky K RMX) 
Calvertron and Tim Healy- Back 2 The Ghetto (Kraft Kuts RMX) 
Treasure Fingers- What Am I To Do 
Carte Blanche- Jigga Bite 

Another half hour mix

http://soundcloud.com/kevinlettucehead/rave-on
House, Disco House, Prog.

Le Knight Club- Santa Clause 
Joey Youngman- 12 Bits of Love (Discouraged Ones RMX) 
Xinobi- Day off 
The Phantoms Revenge- Absolute Ego Riot. 
Louis La Roche- Sunshine Hotel 
Duck Sauce- Grand Steppin' 
Avicii- Malo 
Crystal Method- Cherry Twist (Deadmau5 RMX) (yea I know)
Treasure Fingers- It's Love 
Rio Addicts- The Distance


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 033 feat. DJ Subsonic*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 033 feat. DJ Subsonic






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 033 featuring a guest mix from Subsonic from Turning Wheel Records Switzerland. This episode features tracks from Maxim Buldakov, Jeremy P. Caulfield, Anja Schneider, Rawdio, Santé, Affkt, Manu, UMEK, Mr. Morning, BNZO, Square Mechanic, and Riley Reinhold. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions Di Sesssions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month *  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday * 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday * 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Podcast, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 033 Radio Show feat. DJ Subsonic:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_033_(16Dec10)feat.DJSubsonic.mp3

*Subdivisions 032 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subivisionsdI_033_(16dec10)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Track Listing:

1. Maxim Buldakov - Drops autumn (Original Mix) - 
2. Jeremy P. Caulfield - Chien Perdu - Dumb Unit
3. Anja Schneider - Pushin - mobilee records
4. Rawdio - Subterra (Original Mix) - Coincidence Records.
5. Santé - Some People - Souvenir
6. Affkt - Lost Key (Original Mix) - Suara
7. Manu-L & Paul Cart - Deeper Love (Original Mix) -
8. UMEK - Novi Sad (Uto Karem Remix) - Great Stuff
9. Mr. Morning - Fire (Ronan Portela Remix) - So Sound Recordings
10. BNZO - Sex,drugs,dance - Trapez Ltd
11. Square Mechanic - Nothing - Suck My Sound	
12. Riley Reinhold - Someday (Stefan Gubatz remix) - MBF





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.fbartist.com/subdivisions
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

______________________________________________________________________________________

*DJ Subsonic:*

*Hour Two:*

Track Listing:

1. DJ SubSonic "Dial up" Pig & Dan Old Skool Remix
2. Urss "Unovva" Roman Portelo Remix
3. Electroboy "Findyou" Original Mix
4. Dubfire "Rejekt"
5. Miki Livtak "Pollinator" Gary Beck Remix
6. Steve Mac & Mark Broom "The Fly" Original Mix
7. Pig & Dan "Subculture" Original Mix
8. Erick Dere "Rainwood" Olivier Giacomotto & DJ Tonio Remix
9. Paul Thomas, D-Unity "Translantic Dub Mix
10. Andrea Frisina "Para Ella" Original Mix
11. Marshall "Horizon"
12. Dema, Paride Saraceni "Alarm" Lützenkirchen Mix
13. Gee Viazar "Paranthesis" Original Mix

*DJ Subsonic Online:*
http://www.myspace.com/deejaysubsonic


----------



## stimutant

25-minute-madness pt. 13
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-25-minute-madness-pt-13
1. franz ferdinand - outsiders
2. the future sound of london - papua new guinea (herd & white remix)
3. robert babicz - sunflower
4. distance - mirror tell
5. trg - surreal (5 am)
6. electric universe - who are you?
7. 1200 mics - ecstasy
8. rainbow spirit feat. sangeet - sirius shuttle
9. juno reactor - razorback

http://www.mixcloud.com/error303/goa-favs-spontaneous-quickmix/
goa-favs
Tracklist / Chapters
Blue Planet Corporation
Overbloody Flood DOWNLOAD 	1
The Muses Rapt
Spiritual Healing DOWNLOAD 	2
Juno Reactor
Razorback DOWNLOAD 	3
Solar Quest
Acid Air Raid (Silent Breed Remix) DOWNLOAD 	4
Lani
Skycontact (Full Moon Mix) DOWNLOAD 	5
Hallucinogen
Angelic Particals DOWNLOAD 	6
Sub6
Program Flies DOWNLOAD 	7
Hallucinogen
Solstice DOWNLOAD 	8
Zorba
Darkbase DOWNLOAD


http://www.mixcloud.com/error303/brainbug-goamix-29-5-2010/

Froid DOWNLOAD 	1
Solar Quest
Harmonation (Energetic Trance) DOWNLOAD 	2
1200 Mics
Mescaline (Live On Mount Fuji) DOWNLOAD 	3
Younger Brother
Even Dwarves Start Small (Alternative Mix) DOWNLOAD 	4
Star Sounds Orchestra
Western Moon DOWNLOAD 	5
Space Tribe Vs. Electric Universe
The Alkaloid Experiment DOWNLOAD 	6
Der Dritte Raum
Hale Bopp (Raumgleiter Mix) DOWNLOAD 	7
Lani
The Reincarnation DOWNLOAD 	8
Hujaboy
Psychedelic Baby DOWNLOAD 	9
Oforia
Arcadia DOWNLOAD 	10
Juno Reactor
Pistolero DOWNLOAD 	11
Adula & Mitzimotu
What DOWNLOAD 	12
Lani
Summer Of Love DOWNLOAD 	13
Hallucinogen
Soothsayer DOWNLOAD 	14
Gms
The Growly Family DOWNLOAD 	15
Gms
Black Hole DOWNLOAD 	16
S.U.N. Project
380 Volt DOWNLOAD 	17
Total Eclipse
Waiting For A New Life DOWNLOAD 	18
Quirk
Dance With The Devil (Intact Instinct Remix) DOWNLOAD 	19
Infected Mushroom
Sailing In The Sea Of Mushroom DOWNLOAD 	20
Xerox & Illumination
Battleship DOWNLOAD 	21
Astral Projection
Heaven's Gate DOWNLOAD 	22
Planet B.E.N.
September Love (Eat Static Remix) DOWNLOAD 	23
Infected Mushroom
I Wish (Skazi Remix) DOWNLOAD 	24
Guitars On @Cid
Mission Impossible DOWNLOAD 	25
Infected Mushroom
Scorpion Frog DOWNLOAD 	26
Quirk
Mystic Linguistic DOWNLOAD 	27
Juno Reactor
Razorback DOWNLOAD 	28


----------



## lawlessbeats

*Arizona's House PRODIGY {LATEST SOUTHWEST SOUND}*

House Party Mix



(skip 20 seconds in)
http://soundcloud.com/djbijou/dj-bij...f-the-day-2000


ENJOY!!


----------



## PerfectMusic

*Mark Santangelo - Run First Deep House Mix*

Hey Guys

Here's the most recent pre recorded set from one of our UK dj

Mark Santangelo


Enjoy

http://soundcloud.com/marksantangelo/mark-santangelo-run-first


Tracklist

Way Out West - Body Motion (Original) 
Siwell - Let’s Get Funky (Wally Lopez Mix) 
Tom, China - The Ladies (Carlo Lio Mix) 
Kaiserdisco - In No One Shadow 
Mikalogic - Secrets From The Underground 
Tom Budden - Fugazee (Maximiljan Mix) 
Fiord - Blindside (Wehbba Mix) 
Dj Tarken - Makbuz (In Deep We Trust Mix) 
Marco Effe - Kalida 
Midland - Head Down 
Add2Basket - Nose You (Wehbba Mix) 
Kaiserdisco - Chordalia


----------



## doodahman1969

Here is an out there Deep House mix I finished yesterday. 

Turn up yr sub for maxxx enjoyment.

The mix is just about two hours long for about 50 traxx.  


JANUARY 4TH 2K11 MIXX


Tale Of The Tape:

Bloodie- Surcouf
Adultnapper & Big Bully- Hazy Lazy
Exercise One- Snakepit (original Mix)
Hans Bouffmyhre- Lambada (Damon Wild Subtractive remix)
Ricardo Villalobos- Serpentin
Sei A- Meth il ( Guy J Remix)
Roswell Return- ITFODEX C0001 (SD Remix)
Tato- Robelbeis
Xhin- Mind
Robert Babicz- The Feeling
Christian Smith- Ghost Chili
Feadz- The Assistant Manager
Ame- Balandine
Session Victim- Million Dollar Feeling (Gerds Old School Mix)
Delta Funktionen- Eruption
Reality or nothing- untitled (Function Mix)
Terrence Dixon- Room 310 (Original Mix)
Tazz Feat. Bacanito- A1
Super Flu- Bude Baun
Christian Burkhardt- Redford
Elgato- Blue
Affkt- Caipiroska (Tigerskin Remix)
Pleasurekraft- Tarantula (Original Mix)
Daniel Stefanik- Tripiando Los Colores (Original Mix)
Alejandro Vivanco- Smashed
Lauhaus- Varna Vibes
Dario Zenker- Wether
Goldwill- The Curtain (Area Edit)
Harmonious Thelonious- Mokambo
Rune & Jerome Sydenham- Inside
Steve Self- Bassgasm
Atjazz & Fred Everything- Back Together (Fred Everything's Beats)
Samuel L Session- Staccato
Dj Simi- Dream It
Jamy Wing- I Just talk
Kenny Larkin- Glob (Kenny Larkin Remix)
Detlef- Manika Panika
B.D.I- City & Industry
Oni Ayhun- Oar003-A (Original Mix)
Chez Damier- Can You Feel It (M.K. Dub)
Dj Koze- Sbooty
Da Fresh- Fight
Alex O Smith- Ultra Fine One
Aubrey- Evacuation (Skudge Mix)
Marco Bernardi- Klinsfrar Melode (Sprinkles' Deeperama)
Flavio Diaz- Blue
Dj 3000- Coat Of Arms (Alexander Robotnick 12 Remix)
Fog & Echonomist- Flora Salto
Model 500- Huesca
BCR Boys- Candy Girl (System Beater Remix)
Shake Shakir- Assimilated
Claudio PRC- Clear Depths (Reshape)
Dennis Ferrer- The Red Room (Kyle MF Hall Remix)


----------



## sense504

2 new mixes in the last 2 weeks


new jackin/swing mix... 
"josh sense - sensey swing" 
http://soundcloud.com/joshsense/josh-sense-sensey-swing

South of Roosevelt - Man with the Jive
Frankie J - Flapjacks
JT Donaldson - Hats + Sticks
Mark Farina - That's How (Sonny Fodera)
Tommy Largo - The Same Thing
High Maintenance - Who's the Man
James Jackson - What's That (Johnny Fiasco)
Jeremy Joshua - Bababooey
Jeff Service - Squeeze my Woman
Luca M - Ca'n Detroit












new installment of my trip-hop / downtempo series...
Josh Sense
Head Nod Ish Volume 3
(Dec 2010)

1. Nightmares on Wax - Stars / Crucial Conflict - Hay (Acapella)
2. Lurob - Hunab Kumbia
3. Tojami Sessions - Dusk
4. Greyboy - Parkside Bounce
5. Troublemakers - Chez Roger Boite Funk
6. Esther Phillips - And I Love Him (Matthew Kyle Edit)
7. Kero One - In All The Wrong Places
8. Greyboy - Land Of The Lost
9. Jeru Tha Damaja - Ya Playin Yaself (Instrumental)
10. Greyboy - Singles Party
11. Till Von Sein - My Life Got No Betta / Rodney O - Everlasting Bass


----------



## StarOceanHouse

sense504 said:


> 2 new mixes in the last 2 weeks
> 
> 
> new jackin/swing mix...
> "josh sense - sensey swing"
> http://soundcloud.com/joshsense/josh-sense-sensey-swing
> 
> South of Roosevelt - Man with the Jive
> Frankie J - Flapjacks
> JT Donaldson - Hats + Sticks
> Mark Farina - That's How (Sonny Fodera)
> Tommy Largo - The Same Thing
> High Maintenance - Who's the Man
> James Jackson - What's That (Johnny Fiasco)
> Jeremy Joshua - Bababooey
> Jeff Service - Squeeze my Woman
> Luca M - Ca'n Detroit



Finally, some jackin house! loving it.


----------



## DJKohdiRayne

*"Frission Incredi" NYE Electro//Wobble//Breaks//Dubstep*









01 - The Journy Continues feat. Sarah Cracknell
02 - Nothing Is For Real - John Dahlback
03 - Ibiza - Thomas Gold & FDs Club Mix
04 - Devils Music - Zodiac Cartel
05 - Its Love (Trippin) feat. Claudia Patrice
06 - Green Frisbees - Hatiras
07 - You Know The Sound feat - Far Too Loud
08 - Ooohh - Bronstibock
09 - Cold Act Ill - Wolfgang Gartner Monster Mix
10 - Hey Baby - Melleefresh/Deadmau5
11 - Come To Me - Adam K And Soha
12 - Shake It Up - Stanton Warriors
13 - Osc Low Nyzz - Aaren San
14 - Show Me Dub Step - Robin S

Hit the fan page and show some love if you dig it : )

www.facebook.com/djkohdirayne


----------



## fiend4house

*starsteady-jan 2011 promo mix*

Tech-House Tunes from: Luca M, Alex Kenji, Tiger Stripes, Oscar L, and more.

Hope you enjoy!

http://soundcloud.com/letsplayhouserecordings/starsteady-jan-2011


----------



## vibrancy3

DUBSTEP DUBSTEP FUCKING HEAVY DUBSTEP .

Surely that what u want to hear while u rush ya tits off ? 

Right as i done this mix undr the influence, of Acid, MDMA & Speed i mears well link it here 2!

Anyway here is my mix, check it out if u lke heavy dbz, PEACE

http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/The GruttyNess/play/bit-steps-heavy-dub-mix-2011/

Flinch - Hiero
iBenji & Drozd - Drop it
Stinkahbell - Frankenstien VIP
Stinkahbell - Darker
Datsik, Excision- Swagga (D-jahsta Remix)
D Jahsta-Transmorph
D-Jahsta - Evil Freddy
Chrispy & Krypton - Team Killer
J. Rabbit - iBadman
KSH & Beargrillz - LSD
Jogo - Surrender
SKisM - Back Off (Reign Remix)
Audio Rabbit - Phat Droid
Creeptown & Popthehatch - Creep N Crawl VIP
unknown Artist - ???
Mochipet - Devvo Whippot (Nitrous Remix)
IWrestledABearOnce - See You In Shell (Sluggo Remix)
Ivory & Wizard - Jonny 5 (Dodge & Fuski Remix)
Mershak - Charles Bronson
SkinzMann - Stinky Vermin
Mershak - Charles Bronson
IUsedASAMPLE - AND4GOTNAME
Datsik and Flux Pavillion - Game Over (Emer Remix)
Chad van Heerden - Midget Fidget Shit (Original Mix)
Unknwon Artist - SomeShitFidgetTune 
Willow - Whip My Hair (Crizzly Remix)
Skism - Power
Hooky - Purge 
Mr. Levi - Muhaha!
Unknown Artist - We cant Say 

http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/The GruttyNess/play/bit-steps-heavy-dub-mix-2011/


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 034 feat. Alex Flatner*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 034 feat. Alex Flatner






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 034 featuring a guest mix from Alex Flatner of Circle Music - Germany. This episode features tracks from 
Paco Osuna and Alex Under, Tom Dazing & Gols, Fabian Schumann feat. Raumakustik, Jey Kurmis, Peckos and Colour Breed, Mike Machine, Nick Olivetti & Chase Buch, Kaiserdisco, CrazyTeck, Taster Peter, Franksen & Tom Wax, Beatamines. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month *  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday * 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday * 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions







A bit about Alex Flatner:

The personal data sheet of Alex Flatner is a buzz famous projects, collaborations, labels and worldwide venues while he mostly remains the quiescent gentleman behind the scenes. Meeting him without knowing his remarkable stages of success would rather draw a picture of a congenial guy who has seen quite a lot of places worldwide and is convinced about himself but he rarely points out what he has reached so far. To meet Alex is like seeing a long time friend and one would be quite surprised that Alex runs several prosperous labels, works as A&R manager, producer and DJ all over the globe. 

Flatner’s mode of pure understatement factors out several facts which have to be mentioned talking about a matchless track record in music business: Besides being A&R manager stuff like Harthouse, Plastic City and some more quality essentials and running his own imprints Gedankensport and Circle Music he has a broad ranged output taking course parallel to his full time multitasking business and travels throughout the countries every weekend. He released a fabulous mix CD (World Of Circle) linked with touring through France, India, Spain, Croatia, Germany, Poland and Russia. Alex made a great effort signing artists as Sebastien Leger, Robert Babicz Valentino Kanzyani, Joey Beltram, Umek, Leandro Gamez, Bryan Zentz and Gui Boratto for his Circle Music imprint. 

Being “stage director” and producer he has recently remixed Gui Boratto’s “Atol”, Terry Lee Brown Junior,s "Pulsar" or Steve Lawler's "Almerina", Märtini Brös (High On Heels) , Alejandro Vivanco’s (Vita Jo) cooperates with the likes Lopazz, Anderson Noise, Joey Beltram, Ken Ishii, Santos, Einzelkind, Simon Baker and Reboot. Appeared on Sven Väth “ In the Ninth Season” (Cocoon) or Loco Dice Compilation ”In The Lab" and reached Beatport Top 20! His current projects are the next release with Lopazz on Cocoon Recordings (MakeUpYourMind Remixes) with Jesper Dahlbäck, Steve Lawler, Dave Ellesmere, Sebbo and his next Release at Pokerflat Recordings (Steve Bug’s Label) with Lopazz incl. remixes by Paul Woolford and Wareika !

________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to Download:

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 034 Radio Show feat. Alex Flatner:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_034_(06Jan11)feat.Alex_Flatner.mp3

*Subdivisions 034 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_034(06jan11)djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________






*Hour One: *:

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label

1. Paco Osuna and Alex Under - WaAaAa - Plus 8
2. Tom Dazing & Gols - Sambuca (Original Mix) - Thrill
3. Fabian Schumann feat. Raumakustik - Showing (Fabian Schumann & Black Vel Remix) - Mangue Records 
4. Jey Kurmis - Defero (Mar-T Remix 2.0) - OKO Records
5. Peckos and Colour Breed - Mathematics - Baker Street
6. Mike Machine - Joker (David Labeij's Wish I Had No Joker Remix)
7. Nick Olivetti & Chase Buch -  Don't Stop - Kling Klong
8. Kaiserdisco - Aguja (F.sonik remix) 320 - MBF
9. CrazyTeck - Soft Resistance (Alen Milivojevic Pressure Mix) - InterTech Records
10. Taster Peter - Porno Totale 320 - Trapez
11. Franksen & Tom_Wax - What You Got (Original Mix) - Royal Tracks
12. Beatamines - Diamond Girl (Andre Kronert Remix) - Damm Records





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.fbartist.com/subdivisions
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

______________________________________________________________________________________

Alex Flatner (Hour Two):

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label

1. marco dassi - ganster overload - circle music 
2. luca agnelli - desire - etb 
3. tanov - tortoiz waltz (onno remix) - monique musique
4. matt tolfrey, christopher sylvester - touch the toes - rebids
5. Idriss D , Cross My Mind (Okain Remix) Memento
6. arado & marco faraone, hard time to travel - dame music
7. Alex Dolby - younde - Rawthentic 
8. dave rosario - scandalous pink (talking props remix) - scandalous pink 
9. daniel bortz - toxi 

10. Rubicon7 & Merlyn Martin - Hold Me Back (Jamie Anderson NY Dub) Baker Street Recordings 

*Alex Flatner Online:*
http://www.facebook.com/alexflatner
http://www.myspace.com/alexflatner
http://www.circlemusic.net/


----------



## logwad

*new mix by logwad - bass & smooth jamz & 2step & moon house [POST DUB_STEP]*

Yo just recorded this mix check it out!

http://soundcloud.com/logwad/bass-smooth-jamz-2step-moon-house

Peace,

-LOGWAD


----------



## doodahman1969

A new dubbed out and tribal deep house mix

Snag It Here: Jan. 14th 2k11 Mix

Tale Of The Tape:

Guille Quero- Aircrash
Nikola Gala- Imagine
Knowone- 003A
Audiojack- Motion Sickness
Future Beat Alliance- Endless Blue
Legowelt- Escape
Dole And Korn- Pressure (Sabb Remix)
Tony Lionni- Precious (Ft. Marvin Belton)(Deetron Remix)
Reference- The Best Day In Detroit
Area- Tangled 
Hatzler & Andre Winter- Gallopper
Baby Ford & Zip- Clean Hands
Steve Poindexter- Work That Muthafucker
The Black Dog- 93 (Berlin Mix)
Two Dogs In A House- Gone Stray
Erphun- A Drink With The Devil
Funk D'Avoid & Pedro Galante- Safado (Original Mix)
Steffi- My Room
Ed Davenport- Verdantin
Nacho Marco- Estefania (Dj Yellow Alienation Remix)
Johannes Heil- Loving (Mark Broom Dub Mix)
Gregor Tresher- Sidewinder
Onmutu Mechaniks- Lupus Moon
Frederico Molinari- Party Faktor (Justin Drake remix)
Substance- Gestalts
Bearweasel- Styly
Daniel Kampf- Humpty Garage
Go Hiyama- Postmodern (Lucy Remix)
Pig & Dan- Pressure
Mod. Civil- Cold Flowers (You AndME Edit)
L.B. Dub Corp- take It Down In (Dub)
Moodymanc- Passout
Agnes- Calvingrad, Boring City
Gunnar Stiller- Manaus Madness (Marek Hemmann Remix)
Hollen- Nervous
Jay Haze- Take Your Hat Off (Alessio Mereu Remix)
Redshape- Future Shock
Mr. Fluff- Backside Heelflipp
Matt Minimal- Le Chantier
Margo- Oceano
Marcel Fengler- Twisted Bleach
Ikonika And Optimum- Hum
Xxxy- Blue Flashing Lights
Boddika- Boddika's House
A Mochi- Restore
D'Julz- Get Down
Carl Cox- The Latin Theme Feat. Savvanah Blount (Egbert Remix)
Electric Rescue- Ambivalent
Gentry Ice- Utilize The Beat (DJ Deep Edit)


----------



## vibrancy3

heavy Dubstep 2010/2011 (Part 2)(1.5 Hour Mix) 

http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/The GruttyNess/play/bit-steps-heavy-dub-mix-2011/

Flinch - Hiero
iBenji & Drozd - Drop it
Stinkahbell - Frankenstien VIP
Stinkahbell - Darker
Datsik, Excision- Swagga (D-jahsta Remix)
D Jahsta-Transmorph
D-Jahsta - Evil Freddy
Chrispy & Krypton - Team Killer
J. Rabbit - iBadman
KSH & Beargrillz - LSD
Jogo - Surrender
SKisM - Back Off (Reign Remix)
Audio Rabbit - Phat Droid
Creeptown & Popthehatch - Creep N Crawl VIP
unknown Artist - ???
Mochipet - Devvo Whippot (Nitrous Remix)
IWrestledABearOnce - See You In Shell (Sluggo Remix)
Ivory & Wizard - Jonny 5 (Dodge & Fuski Remix)
Mershak - Charles Bronson
SkinzMann - Stinky Vermin
Mershak - Charles Bronson
IUsedASAMPLE - AND4GOTNAME
Datsik and Flux Pavillion - Game Over (Emer Remix)
Chad van Heerden - Midget Fidget Shit (Original Mix)
Unknwon Artist - SomeShitFidgetTune 
Willow - Whip My Hair (Crizzly Remix)
Skism - Power
Hooky - Purge 
Mr. Levi - Muhaha!
Unknown Artist - We cant Say 

http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/The GruttyNess/play/bit-steps-heavy-dub-mix-2011/


----------



## Mystic Styles

been a long time since I posted here: 


soul, jazz, funk and a bit of disco

download page at this link

01 - Annex - Overrated (Ospina & Oscar P Vocal Dub)
02 - The House Inspectors - Hands Up
03 - Courduroy Mavericks - Game Show Playa
04 - Freaky Behaviour - Funkamatik Shine Shooby
05 - NTFO - Adjective
06 - Beatpimps - Talkin Music (wattie green dub)
07 - Jeremy Joshua - Monkey Business
08 - Will Jax - What Makes Jazz
09 - Juice Operator - Swingin Hamp
10 - South of Roosevelt - Get Lo Get Hi
11 - Tom Drummond - Sex with Sax
12 - JMC - Hippies
13 - Sonny Fodera - Soul Good
14 - Sean Biddle - Yeah The Funk (will jax remix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^good to see you on the board again Mystic! This board has been in need of some proper house heads. 

downloading!


----------



## jamesc81

My mate dave did this mix enjoy

pumping techno & feelgood trance to download
including the driving sounds of Breakfast,Dustin Zahn,John
Askew,Indecent Noise,Paul Miller,Paul Ritch,Ramon Tapai,Randy
Katana,Reaky,Thomas Datt,Tiesto,Tommy Four Seven,Salt Tank & Xhin
http://soundcloud.com/user5885995/teenage-kicks-vol-1-august-2010


----------



## technocat

Hardish techno mix, enjoy! 

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/leo-r-january-techno-mix

1. Brian Sanhaji - 2000 Watt 
2. D Carbone - Rules 
3. Leo R - Amber Light 
4. M0h - Pink Elephant 
5. Paul Ritch - Blue Light 
6. Rudi Staker - Clickit 
7. Paul Ritch - Wonderland 
8. Psyk - Thoroes 
9. Spirakos - Obey The Rules 
10. Mark Moris - Tetrazol 
11. Virigil Enzinger - Spectrum 
12. Green Velvet - Flash (The Advent Mix)


----------



## DJKAOS

*Live breakcore inside now!*

http://www.blogtv.com/People/djkaosdnb


----------



## wiiwee

This is my second day attempting to make mixes, here is the first one I made! It's only 10 minutes long but loads of songs, and it's mostly electro house. 

http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/69928196/file.html


Would LOVE LOVE LOVE some comments/advice from some vets here, I really do not know what I am doing much yet


----------



## wiiwee

*A little mini-mix I threw together for you guys*

So this was mixed by me, who has two days experience so far of being a DJ  Just doing this stuff for fun really.  Enjoy!!!!

http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/69928196/file.html


----------



## Katapult

a little mix I did new year... 
its minimal/techno and contains tracks from:niederflur,ben klock,ambivalent,someone else,tim xavier and more..

any comment appreciated, please share if you like:

http://soundcloud.com/katerpult/promoset-new-years-morning-1-1-2011


----------



## Mystic Styles

i toook too many of my pain pills from my surgery and decided to dust off the old vinyl and make a classics trance mix... enjoy:

Sorry IT STREAMS WHEN PAGE LOADS. you can pause it, but i cant stop it. I'll add it to soundcloud when i upgrade my account there. enjoy!

link: click to mix's page

tracklist:
01 - Solar Stone - Seven Cities (armin van buuren remix)
02 - Bedrock - Heaven Scent (evolution main mix)
03 - Chicane - Saltwater
04 - Tilt - Invisible (matt darey lost tribe mix)
05 - Hybrid - Finished Symphony (echoplex remix)
06 - Sasha - Xpander
07 - Breeder - Twilo Thunder (stoked up mix)
08 - Way Out West - Mindcircus (gabriel & dresden club mix)
09 - Tilt - O Children (courtyard mix)
10 - Depeche Mode - I feel Loved (danny tenaglia's labour of love edit)


----------



## RISPROMO

*Ris006: Think tank volume 1 – va + free subvader mix*






*RIS006: THINK TANK VOLUME 1 – VARIOUS ARTISTS*
with original music by Subvader, Bit Crushers, Mike Genius, Bass Cadet & Micah

*Genres:*
Tech House, Electro, House, Dubstep

*In celebration of the release, we are giving away a new SUBVADER Mix for free in Full Quality! Visit here to listen and download, and feel free to repost on your blogs, etc.*

http://soundcloud.com/rislabs/snow-in-space-mix

*THE REST OF THE FULL RELEASE TO STREAM:*

http://soundcloud.com/rislabs

*DJ Support Highlights:*
Tommie Sunshine, Steve Bear Sas, Santiago & Bushido, Larry Tee, TJR, Terry Mullan, NONEWYORK, Aniki, The Bulgarian, Chris James, Peo De Pitte

*About the release:*

With one small step for man, Rock It Science Laboratories manages to fuel another one of mankind’s giant leaps into the future of Electronic Dance Music. With their brand new Various Artist release, Eric Sharp and DJ Fame pull together a diverse array of talent from all across the galaxy including two new cadets making their Rock It Science Laboratories debut: a 19 year old prodigy named Subvader who is a no-nonsense dub-monster teleported in from Ann Arbor, MI with explicit instructions to destroy your speakers and Mike Genius of the infamous Get Wavey parties in Berlin. You can expect to hear many more cutting edge tunes from this label in the coming months as their sound continues to evolve and expand into time and space.

*About the Artists:*

Subvader... All we can say is get used to his name because you are going to be hearing it a lot! MikeGenius is a host and resident DJ at the infamous Get Wavey parties in Berlin, booking out-front cutting edge talent every Wednesday night such as Canblaster, Seiji, Christian Martin, Jokers of the Scene, Poirier, Drop TheLime and AC Slater to name just a few. Bit Crushers, a collaboration between DJ Fame and Gaby Dershin of Astro and Glyde, These guys are a force to be reckoned with in the studio, with releases on major labels such as Ultra and Perfecto and licensing deals with major brands like Nokia. Bass Cadet is a fresh and breaking new artist, with a stand-out release on Tommie Sunshine’s Brooklyn Fire label.

*Beatport link to purchase EP:*

https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/320765/Think Tank Volume One

*More Info:*

http://www.rislabs.com
http://soundcloud.com/rislabs
http://www.facebook.com/rockitsciencelabs


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 035 feat. Mark Kane*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 035 feat. Mark Kane






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 035 featuring a guest mix from Mark Kane of System Recordings and Looq Recordings - Los Angeles. This episode features tracks from Paul Kalkbrenner, Hakan Ludvigson, Flavius Etchet, Android Cartel, Fer BR, Hermanez, Phatjak, Intuitive, D:Ream, Joal, Xircus, Monoroom, Blackliquid & Friends

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Techno & Techouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month *  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday * 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday * 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions fan page on facebook*. Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://fbartist.com/Subdivisions






A bit about Mark Kane:

Beginning his career in the mid 90’s, the native New Yorker has built a solid reputation among promoters and club-goers alike for bringing world class mixing and the best, but not necessarily most well known, tracks to the dance floor. His blend of tough and gritty house with sexy techno has helped him quickly emerge from the depths of US scene.

Sharing stages with marquee acts ranging from John Digweed to Wolfgang Gartner, Mark has brought his sound to some of the top venues across the US with stops in New York City, San Francisco, Hollywood, Las Vegas and San Diego.

His production/remix work has been featured on various labels worldwide, (from the UK and Germany to Brazil and South Africa): Stripped Recordings (UK), System Recordings (NYC), Looq Records (SF), Gut Feel Records (South Africa) and Brazil Underground Studios (Sao Paolo).

Now living in Los Angeles, Mark is working through a full production schedule with originals and remixes that have been getting support from James Zabiela, Funkagenda, James Talk, Fergie, Norman H and Tyler Stadius among others. His exclusive DJ mixes are featured monthly on acclaimed radio stations: KissFM, Pulse Radio, Proton Radio, DI.FM and ETN.FM

Mark’s new EP under his “Self-Styled” moniker is slated for release in 2011 along with several original tracks and various remix projects. A down-tempo album under his “Gentlemen of Leisure” guise is coming soon as well. You can expect Mark to continue to make a name for himself among the heavyweights of the Tech House scene.

"I have a definite appreciation for the history of this music and this culture. However, my music isn't intended as a soundtrack to a retrospective. It's about making people move today. This song, this moment, right now."
-Mark Kane

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions 035 Radio Show feat. Mark Kane:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_035_(20jan11)feat.Mark_Kane.mp3

*Subdivisions 035 Merlyn Martin Hour One (No Radio Vocals):*
http://djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_035(20jan11)_djmix.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________





*Hour One: *:

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Paul Kalkbrenner - Plätscher - BPitch Control
2. Hakan Ludvigson - Almighty (Per Hammar Remix) - Thokadee Records
3. Flavius Etcheto - Solaz (Franco Cinelli Rmx) - Kumquat Recordings
4. Android Cartel - Seconds In The Soul - No!ce
5. Fer BR - Weapons (Original Mix) - Capital Techno Recordings.
6. Hermanez - Grasso (Original) (Kling Klong) - Kling Klong
7. Phatjak - 100% Pure Love (Jerome Sydenham Remix)
8. Intuitive - Zero Hour - MBF
9. D:Ream - Gods in the Making (Gods Deep City Soul Remix )
10. Joal - Storyteller (Original Mix) - Monog Records
11. Xircus - Rolf Harris (Deepgroove Remix) - Trapez
12. Monoroom - Pandoras Box (Ugur Project Remix) -     																			
13. Blackliquid & Friends - To The Spiritual (Original Mix)  - Black Liquid Music





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
http://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin
http://www.fbartist.com/subdivisions
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Mark Kane (Hour Two):*

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label:

1. Sons of Maria - Touch Me" (Tech Dub) - Tokenish
2. Simone Tavazzi - Habanero - CR2
3. Mihalis Safras, Simone Tavazzi - Leave" Part - 1 - Saved
4. Mike Polo - Pasilda" (Muzzaik Remix) - Caballero
5. Stefano Noferini - Bad Davis - Spinnin Deep
6. X-Press 2  - Opulence" (sonny Wharton Remix) - Skint
7. Umek - Novi Sad" (Uto Karem Remix) - Great Stuff
8. Hugo & Marshall - Mortal Coil" (Manuel De La Mare Remix) - 303Lovers
9. Alex Dolby - Etruria - Viva Music
10. Falko Richtberg & Sebastian Wojkowski - Salt n' Bread" (Audiojack's Bottle n' Spring Remix)- Gruuv
11. Ramon Tapia - Year 3000 - Strictly Rhythm
12. David Glass - Latinas" (Luca M Remix) - Electronique
13. Chase Buch, Nick Olivetti - Essa Hei - Kling Klong

*Mark Kane Online:* 
http://www.markkane.com


----------



## Mark Santangelo

*Mark Santangelo - Feb promo mix*

Hi Guys

here is a new mix from myself its a deep/tech house style mix

Tracklist


Gorge - Parapanda
Lovebirds and Vincenzo - Music
Evren Ulusoy - Pon Farr (Jon Flores Remix)
Fabio Giannelli - Tin Drum (Lawler Mix)
Chase Buch - Essa Hei
Marc Liquid, Thorsten Hammer - Tales Of India (Mikalogic Remix)
Carl Lekebusch - Seesaw (Long Mix)
Gorge - Humming Fireflie
Tom Budden - The Tree Dance
E.M - Munchacha De Mar
Falko Richberg, Sebastian Wojkowski - Salt ‘n’ Bread (AudioJack’s Bottle ‘n’ Spring Remix)
Format B - Gospel (Super Flu’s Antichrist Remix)
Juan Sanchez - Moving (El Mundo & Satori Remix)

http://www.soundcloud.com/marksantangelo


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Two days ago I downloaded some free mixing software after work and decided to make a Bassnectar mix as I just recieved his full discography. This is my first attempt at anything like this but I would  appreciate tips and stuff from you experienced mixers out there. I gotta say I wish I woulda looked into this sooner as it's pretty damn fun and makes the day go by so fast its incredible!

http://soundcloud.com/the-liquiddrop-sound/bassnectar-dubmix

BASSNECTAR DUB MIX
1. Heads Up - Bassnectar (Intro Only) 
2. Blast Off - Bassnectar 
3. Bass Head - Bassnectar 
4. Heads Up - Bassnectar 
5. Heads Up (California Style) - Bassnectar 
6. Teleport Massive (Bassnectar Remix) - Bassnectar 
7. I Got Bass (Stagga Remix) - Bassnectar 
8. Ready2RAGE (Bassnectar and Jantsen Remix) - Bassnectar 
9. Massive Attack Remix - Bassnectar 
10. Boombox (Bassnectar and iLL.Gates Remix) - Bassnectar 
11. Timestretch (West Coast Lo Fi Remix) - Bassnectar 
12. Underground Communication (feat. Seasunz) - Bassnectar 
13. Cozza Frenzy (Mega-Bass Remix) - Bassnectar 
14. Love Here (Bassnectar Remix) - Bassnectar 
15. Lions (Bassnectar and iLL.Gates Remix) - Bassnectar 
16. Surprise Track (NOT Bassnectar) - ????? 
17. Where is my Mind? (Bassnectar Remix) - Bassnectar


----------



## Djchris

Crazik - Resound 012

Progressive...techno..For the Sound Lovers

*DL Link:*
http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_012_ed2.htm

more: http://www.crazik.com


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?nrcefvg3aa7a87o

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zru9i14x1w2so

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html 

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos 
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSNOISE


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?nrcefvg3aa7a87o

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zru9i14x1w2so

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html 

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos 
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSNOISE


----------



## RISPROMO

*RIS007: EDDIE HOEY  "TONIGHT" w FREE BOOTLEG AND MIX SET*






*RIS007: EDDIE HOEY  "TONIGHT" w FREE BOOTLEG AND MIX SET*
with remixes by Eric Sharp, Nacey, Subvader & Unders

*Genres:*
Tech House, House, Electro, Dubstep

*Rock It Science Labs hits you hard again with our 7th release, this time showcasing a twister of a tune from a new artist on the global dance scene! This will mark Eddie Hoey's first original release, and we can guarantee that dancefloors all over will be stomped to much more of his production work on this label very soon.*

As always, we appreciate your continued support 
______

*In celebration of the release, we are giving away a new Eddie Hoey Mix for free in Full Quality! Visit here to listen and download, and feel free to repost on your blogs, etc.*

http://soundcloud.com/eddiehoey/eddie-hoey-promo-mix

*Download the free HQ bootleg of Eddie Hoey vs. Monie Love - "It's a Shame" here:*

http://soundcloud.com/rislabs/eddie-hoey-vs-monie-love-its-a

*THE REST OF THE FULL RELEASE TO STREAM:*

http://soundcloud.com/rislabs

*DJ Support Highlights:*
Joakim Garraud, Worthy, Peo De Pitte, Roy Davis Jr, Starkey, Chrissy Murderbot, Aniki, Eddie Richards, Reid Speed, Bear Who?, Sunshine Jones, TJR, Markus Schulz, Neoteric, Sir Nenis of Top Billin, MC Flipside

*About the release:*
And we have lift off! Rock It Science Laboratories delivers intergalactically with their newest release “Tonight” by Eddie Hoey. With heavy drums, never-ending rises and a sample that will take you back, this song is just begging to be let loose. Remixesfeature a big room take courtesy of Eric Sharp, an uplifting piano mix by Nacey, a dubstep reinterpretation from Subvader and a deep, hypnotic mix from Unders.

*About the artist:*
Growing up with a musically diverse family, Eddie Hoey was influenced by his Mother's vocal, piano and guitar skills and his Father's percussive talents. Over the past few years, Eddie's production and DJ style has evolved from trance meets tribal to minimalist meets tech-house and now to a more experimental mix of glitched and stuttered vocals and deep electro grooves. This single on Rock It Science is Eddie’s first release. If first impressions are any prediction of the future we see a bright career for this newcomer!

*Beatport link to purchase EP:*
http://bit.ly/rockitport

*More Info:*
http://www.rislabs.com
http://soundcloud.com/rislabs
http://www.facebook.com/rockitsciencelabs


----------



## Durdie

*Katalepsis - Mr Tallyman (progressive tech set 2011)*

Dj: Katalepsis
SET: Mr Tallyman
Date: 2011
Style: Progressive techno
Size: 123.9mb

A much techier mix than any of my previous stuff (a little harder too) but still with elements of trance and psy.


Available to listen or download free on SoundCloud.

http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/mr-tallyman

Free Cloud (A.Balter Remix) - Perfect Stranger
Seven Seas (Nyquist Remix) - Beckers
Too Deep In Bleep - Solid Snake
Barbelith - Ben Rama
Gypsies & Jezebels - Ben Rama
Kezevmozar - Astronivo
The Path - Quantize
Suffocate (Remix) - Excizen
Calgary - Tactic Tech
Vapour Club - Excizen


----------



## DJKAOS

GRINDER MIX 001

http://www.mediafire.com/?o57g49nyo8s1j1d


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 038 feat. Jamie Anderson*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 038 feat. Jamie Anderson






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 038 featuring a guest mix from Jamie Anderson from Artform and Outland Recordings - United Kingdo. This episode features tracks from Rodrigo Gel, Stevie P,  Billy The Kid, Carlo Astuti, Steve Prior, Antonio Giacca,  Franksen & Tom Wax, . Bennito V, Fabian Schumann & Black Vel, Rob Nutek, Betoko Vs Al Zhimer, Agaric,  Jason Chance & Michelle Weeks,  End of Tape, and Merlyn Martin & Bitwise and many more!!! 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://party95.com/  Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6PM Brazil / 6-8 PM UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio







A bit about Jamie Anderson:

There are few electronic music lovers that haven’t already heard Jamie Anderson’s work. He has proved himself as a long-term force to be reckoned within the dance music scene, not only through his own broad spectrum of production talents across the colours of dance music but also from his exceptionally high quality DJ and live performances around the globe.

Jamie first made his name internationally in the early 90's and quickly became a recognised pioneer of the UK Tech-House scene. Coming from a strong musical background growing up around musicians in West London and training in improvisation and keyboards with Bristol based Jazz aficionado Dave Buxton, Jamie set up Artform Studios where he engineers and produces the majority of his work and collaborations. 

As a DJ and Live act, his legendary performances at Berlin’s Panorama Bar, Dance Valley Festival in Amsterdam, Zouk in Singapore, Love Parade San Francisco, Cocoon and System in Leeds along with tours of Asia, USA, Europe and South America have all contributed towards establishing his strong fan-base. Having never allowed himself to be pigeon-holed or categorised, instead he looks forward to create new sounds rather than follow trends. For this reason alone is why Jamie is one of the world’s most exciting and innovative artists.

The last two years have seen Jamie Anderson release on some of the world’s most influential labels; Sven Vath’s Cocoon, Jesse Rose’s Front Room & Made to Play, Alter Ego’s Klang Elektronik, Radio Slave’s Rekids, Louis Osbourne’s Mija Recordings and Ireland’s finest house label Elevation Recordings. This year he re-launched his Artform label with new Artist signings and fresh re-design and now co-runs Amsterdam’s legendary Outland Records with an exciting release schedule. A new artist album is in progress and more outstanding music is set for release in the coming months - Jamie is very much the artist to look out for. 

“Jamie Anderson has carved out a reputation as a producer able to mould techno and house grooves into a sound very much of his own.” DJ Magazine (2001)

“…Jamie Anderson is one of the best loved DJ/Producers in the Tech-House world.” iDJ Magazine

“…one of the UK's best at surfing the techno / house hinterland in style.” DMC Update



________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 038 featuring Jamie Anderson guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_038_(03March11)feat.Jamie_Anderson.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________


*Merlyn Martin (Hour One):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

1. Rodrigo Gel - We Are The Ministry - System Recordings
2. Stevie P - Lushed (Original Mix) - Thrill Rec
3. Billy The Kid - Cantin Flora- Panama Red Records 
4. Carlo Astuti, Steve Prior, Antonio Giacca - Get It (Original Mix) - Loöq Records
5. Franksen & Tom Wax - Get Up High (Deep Square Remix ) - Royal Tracks 
6. Bennito V - La Tromba (Drahosh_Mix) - One Way Recordings
7. Fabian Schumann & Black Vel - Sunstroke - Mangue Records
8. Rob Nutek - Pop Muisc - Re:Nu
9. Betoko Vs Al Zhimer - To Da Phunk - OKO Recordings
10. Agaric - Who Made Up The Rules - Ovum
11. Jason Chance & Michelle Weeks - Looking Forward (Stefano Noferini Remix) - Stealth Records
12. End of Tape - Cashing Up - Moensterbox 
13. Merlyn Martin & Bitwise -  Full Circle (Original Mix) - Asymmetric Recordings





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
[urlhttp://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin[/url]
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadioo
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin


________________________________________________________________________________________


*Jamie Anderson (Hour Two)*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

01. Rubicon & & Merlyn Martin - Hold Me Back (Jamie Anderson NY Dub) - Baker Street
02. Daniel Steinberg - Gimme - Front Room
03. Tube & Berger - Fog Head (Osbourne & Anderson Remix) - Neurotraxx Deluxe
04. Worthy - The Right Time (Jamie Anderson Remix) - Anabatic
05. Spieltrieb - Red Wednesday - Artform
06. Black Rose - Anthem - Made To Play
07. TEED - Household Goods (Justin Martin Instrumental) - Greco Roman
08. Savage Skulls - Watching You (Payme 303 Rework) - Sound Pellegrino
09. DJ Fudge, Danny Marquez & Hedi Benromdan - Roots (Dub Mix) - Defected
10. Hypertic - 16 Channels - Mija Recordings
11. Manik - Ditmars Blvd - Ovum
12. Slam - Variance (Adam Beyer and Jesper Dahlback Remix) - Paragraph
13. Mihai Popoviciu - Second Scale - Highgrade
14. Anton Pieete - Someone Like You (2000 and One Remix) - Kling Klong
15. Roger Martinez - Andromeda (Main Mix) - Artform

*Jamie Anderson Online:*
www.dj-jamieanderson.co.uk
www.myspace.com/djjamieanderson
www.myspace.com/weareidiotproof
www.madetoplay.net
www.repriseagency.com​


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ojy2m4i2yyn

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt

http://www.mediafire.com/?0mdwmjddzmi 

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html


----------



## QuasiModo

*"Your favorite electronic music ever" thread.*

This mix contains most of my favorite artists and is by far my favorite mix ever. Easily some of the best music ever created, in my humble opinion.

soundcloud.com/djunya/big-up-magazine-podcast-14-djunya 

Post em up


----------



## junglejuice

I feel like this thread is redundant with so many others in this forum, so I'm going to move it to the mixes thread.


----------



## shovsori

check my soundcloud mates, already released few records and cds
www.soundcloud.com/max-komori
Trippy comps....
thanks for listening


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - Demolition (Techno-Minimal BOMB) 21-03-2011*

Prisoneer - Demolition
Genre: Techno-Minimal
Lenght: 60:06
Quality: 320kbps
Size: 138MB

Link to mix: http://soundcloud.com/prisoneer_1/prisoneer-demolition-techno
You will find the download link under the set's graph



Listen and Enjoy


----------



## andgy2777

Latest from me, nice 3 hour session, starts nice an melodic and get a bit heads down towards the end.

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/april-11-mix/

Soft Rain - Patrice Baumel Future Mix – Andre Obin	
Chordionz (Nhar Remix) – Jeff Bennet	
The Feeling (Davi Remix)– Robert Babicz 
Searching (Shonky Remix) - Ellen Allien	
Easy as can be	 – Guy J 
Cottage Industry - Dave Angel Remix – Vadim Yershov 
Atlas (Gui Boratto Remix) - Marc Romboy and Stephan Bodzin	
Callisto (Joris Voorn Remix) - Stephan Bodzin Vs. Marc Rombo 
Kings In Exile (Booka Shade Remix) - Fritz Kalkbrenner	
Highsus - Original Mix - Yariv Bernstein 
Prophet On Jupiter - Guy J Remix - Muzarco	
Inferno - Original Mix - Guy J 
Contrast - Max Cooper Remix - Microtrauma 
I Feel Better - Max Cooper Remix - Hot Chip 
Love Rehab Dub - Chaim	
Blue Hour - Eelke Kleijn Space Mix - Davi	
Meth Ii (Guy J Remix) - Sei A 
Vertigo Of The Modern (Sian Elevator Mix) - Psycatron & Sian 
Aurora Borealis - Marc Marzenit & Henry Saiz Atilan Remix - Ian O'Donovan 
Filaments (Juan Deminicis Remix) - Cid Inc 
Jouissance (Eelke Kleijn Remix) - Jorg Murcus 
Pandora (Damabiah Remix) - Pysh 
Greenwich - Guido Percich 
Magnify (Quivver rmx) - Cid inc	
Regenerate (PanPot Remix) - Booka Shade 
What Do You Say Now - Layo & Bushwacka!	
Captain My Captain (Booka Shade Remix) - Pan-Pot feat. Cari Golden 
Spec Ops Two - Original Mix - Lutzenkirchen 
Stealth - Original Mix	 - Fergie 
Vanvarela	 - Christian Varela 
Emerald - Henry Saiz Remix - Nick Muir, Bedrock, John Digweed 
Zaman (Moguai Remix)– Felix Da Housecat Pres Thee Nese Djouma Projesi


----------



## jpgrdnr

hardtrance mix from me/free to dl, had some fun with ma Traktor X1/1hr:

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/marchmix


----------



## marckane100

*Marc Kane - Full on Techno 27-03-2011 (With Tracklist)*

_Check out My Latest Set:_
*Listen/Download:* http://soundcloud.com/marckane/marc-kane-full-on-techno-march

*Tracklist:*
1-  BCR Boys - Manufacturing (Adam Jay Remix)
2-  Mark Broom - Satellite
3-  Joseph Capriati - Vesuvio
4-  Monoloc - Detation (Brian Sanhaji Remix)
5- Slam - Collecting Data (Sasha Carassi Phobiq remix)
6- Clone Kent - Voodoo Bo - (Kid Mistik Remix)
7- Ce Bonnen - Metal Machine (Andres Gil Is A Cyborg (Remix)
8- Subfractal - Space (Bodyscrub Remix)
9- DJ Danko - Kida
10- DJ Danko - Transistor
11- Tommy Four Seven - Surma
12- Mark Denken - Tunnel
14- Mark Denken - Phantom 900
*
Follow Me on:*
FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/djmarckane
MYSPACE: http://www.myspace.com/marc-kane
TWITTER: http://www.twitter.com/marckane87 
SOUNDCLOUD: http://www.soundcloud.com/marckane


----------



## marckane100

*Marc Kane - Full on Techno 27-03-2011  (Tracklist inc)*

After a long deep passion of following Techno music for the last 10 years, I finally decided to make it my life in 2010. Now Moving into production shortly....Get Ready!

Tracklist:
1- BCR Boys - Manufacturing (Adam Jay Remix)
2- Mark Broom - Satellite
3- Joseph Capriati - Vesuvio
4- Monoloc - Detation (Brian Sanhaji Remix)
5- Slam - Collecting Data (Sasha Carassi Phobiq remix)
6- Clone Kent - Voodoo Bo - (Kid Mistik Remix)
7- Ce Bonnen - Metal Machine (Andres Gil Is A Cyborg (Remix)
8- Subfractal - Space (Bodyscrub Remix)
9- DJ Danko - Kida
10- DJ Danko - Transistor
11- Tommy Four Seven - Surma
12- Mark Denken - Tunnel
14- Mark Denken - Phantom 900

Follow Me on:
FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/djmarckane
MYSPACE: http://www.myspace.com/marc-kane
TWITTER: http://www.twitter.com/marckane87


----------



## Lettucehead

http://soundcloud.com/ellisdeetrails/discho

Tijuana- Groove Is In The Air (Tom Budden Alive RMX) 
Etienne De Crecy- 3 day weekend (sebestien Legar RMX) 
Louis La Roche- Love 
Dirtyloud- Disco Records 
Daft Punk- Robot Rock (Soulwax RMX) 
Fake Blood- The Dozens 
Crookers- Sveglia 
Roger Troutman- Do It (Xinobi RMX) 
Starkillers- Big Disco 
DJ Delite- Jack It Up


----------



## SpecialK_

jpgrdnr said:


> hardtrance mix from me/free to dl, had some fun with ma Traktor X1/1hr:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/marchmix



Really liked the last half of that mix, make one a bit longer next time!


----------



## Lettucehead

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23731125/Drone.mp3
 Tracklist
Cassius-The No No No's
DJ Mehdi- The Signature (Thomas Bangalter edit)
Alex Gopher- Aurora
Noisia-Groundhog
Spor- Mordez Moi
Kevinsky-Testarosa (sebastian edit)
Kamishake- Can't get E-nof
Sounds Of Stereo- Zipper (LA Riots RMX)
Butch- Amelie (Format:B RMX)
Dave Spoon, DJ Zinc-Ghost Train (Lee Mortimer Edie)
Grovesnor- Drive Your Car (Bird Peterson RMX)
Proxy- Decoy 
Klaxons- Gravitys Rainbow (Soulwax RMX)
Louis La Roche- Peach


----------



## Lettucehead

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23731125/Lettucehead-Happy%20Halloween.mp3

Altair Nouveau-Death On 4 Wheels
Daft Punk- Tron Legacy Theme
Spor-Electro Funeral 
Shockone-Polygram (Dirtyphonics RMX)
Kraddy- AndroidPorn (Mochipet Godzillaporn RMX)
The Cool Kids- Black Mags
Bird Peterson- Right Em Off (Vex One RMX)
Pretty Lights- Keep Em Bouncin 
Glitch Mob- Animus Vox
Prefuse 73- Point To B
Daedelus- Snooze Button
Oddioblender- The Joy Of Stroking Knobs
Mr Flash- Disco Dynamite


----------



## jpgrdnr

SpecialK_ said:


> Really liked the last half of that mix, make one a bit longer next time!



Will do working on getting my tracks beatgridded in traktor probably have something nxt weekend.


----------



## SpecialK_

Lettucehead said:


> http://soundcloud.com/ellisdeetrails/discho
> 
> Tijuana- Groove Is In The Air (Tom Budden Alive RMX)
> Etienne De Crecy- 3 day weekend (sebestien Legar RMX)
> Louis La Roche- Love
> Dirtyloud- Disco Records
> Daft Punk- Robot Rock (Soulwax RMX)
> Fake Blood- The Dozens
> Crookers- Sveglia
> Roger Troutman- Do It (Xinobi RMX)
> Starkillers- Big Disco
> DJ Delite- Jack It Up



Too many effects for my liking in some parts, hard to get through to the track. But some good track choices.


----------



## Lettucehead

SpecialK_ said:


> Too many effects for my liking in some parts, hard to get through to the track. But some good track choices.



Thanks for the feedback, any is appreciated.


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 039 feat. DMS 12*









Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 038 featuring a guest mix from  DMS12 from Dirty Traxx & Juicy Music - Miami. This episode features tracks from Stefan Vincent, Yariv Bernstein, Alvaro Ernesto, Coloursound, Mory Yacel, Lopatyn, Outstrip,. Ken Ishi, Ellen Allien, Makka & Howard Sessions, Namito, Mauro Picotto, Woody McBride, SoulWave any many many more.. 

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sound

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 PM UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Monday
* 3-5 PM US Pacific / 6-8 PM US Eastern / 8-10 PM Brazil / 11PM United Kingdom*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio






A bit about DMS12:

Born in New York City, DMS12 was buying his first records at the age of 6. By 13 DMS12 was already putting his love of music to work interning at Miami’s HOT 105. In 1990, he broke into the club scene as a Promoter and DJ in Miami. About 1995, DMS12 bought his first pieces of gear. With production skills that matched his prowess behind the turntables putting his love of music to work and producing a cross-culture fusion of different styles of music. In 2001 DMS12 Signed a multi Year Deal Emilio Estefan as a Manager and became a writer for FIPP that is a subsidiary of Universal Publishing Inc… As of 2004 DMS12 has put his efforts into his production and remix projects including: Beyonce – Naughty Girl (DMS12 Remix) 1 on Billboard Dance and 1 Dance Radio charts for 27 weeks. Gwen Stefani – Holla Back Girl (DMS12 mix) 3 on Billboard Dance Chart. Also has done Remixes for India Arie, Lauren Hill, Carlos Ponce, Robbie Rivera, Willie Morales, Winx, Newcleus, Superchumbo, Aniosis, Sammy & Rooster, Mark Knight, Michael M, Mr. Gee, etc. DMS12 features various sounds capes from academic to Full, Lush & Rich sonic productions. In Aug of 2007 Paul van Dyk has charted DMS12 1 on his top 10 for DMS12 vrs Aniosis – Heavy Water DMS12 has gotten great exposure from Mixed Compilations like: Amnesia Ibiza 2006 Essential Mixed by Robbie Rivera, Willie Morales—Juicy Beach WMC 2007 (Juicy Music), Juicy Ibiza Mixed by Robbie Rivera, Oscar G: Live From Space (Nervous Records, Cr2 ) Amnesia Festival: Live In Moscow Mixed by Robbie Rivera, Tom Stephan – Asserteria (Nervous Records),etc.
Proven and Tested on many worldwide dance floors with universal acceptance from the clubs and Positive response from airplay at various radio stations. His sounds hypnotize you, literally demanding you to dance. From Underground to Mainstream he performs with positive results.
DMS12 travels extensively year round from Europe to Asia, Japan, Canada, North Central & South America gathering his universal musical mix
________________________________________________________________________________________
Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 039 featuring DMS12 guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_039_(17March11)feat.DMS12.mp3
________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

1. Stefan Vincent -  Shimmer - Low End Community
2. Yariv Bernstein - HIGHSUS - Punch Music
3. Alvaro Ernesto -  Just In Time (Gavin Herlihy Remix) - Chilling Music
4. Coloursound - Fly With Me (Nicole Moudaber Dub) - Great Stuff 
5. Mory Yacel - Take Me Higher - System Recorings
6. Lopatyn - Ultramarine (Roland Nights Remix) -  Cromarti Records
7. Outstrip - Tribal Groove (Tony Dee Remix) - Royal Tacks
8. Ken Ishii - Pounding Out (Angel Alanis Remix) - Slapp Jaxx
9. Ellen Allien - You (Munk Remix) - BPitch Control
10. Makka & Howard Sessions - The Mild Cigar - 3 AM 
11. Namito - Marathon (Original) - Kling Klong
12. Mauro Picotto - Monogram (Original Mix) - Alchemy 
13. Woody McBride - El Mariachi Loco (Loop Junkies Remix) - Communique
14. SoulWave - I Hear a Sensation - Mint & Mustard





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
[urlhttp://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin[/url]
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadioo
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin

________________________________________________________________________________________

*DMS 12 (Hour TWO):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label


1a.  Sgt Slick - Everyday_Acapella
1.Stromae - Alors on Danse (DMS12 & DJ Gusto Mix)
2. Sugarstarr_Let_The_Beat_Drop_Hell (Elektrik_Remix)
3. Sydney BLU & Christian Falero - BAD BLOOD
4. Austin Leeds - Ahora (Original_Mix)
5. Matthew_Codek_and_Jose_de_Mara_-_Forever_Loved_Forever_Loved_Original_Mix
6. Sgt_Slick_-_Like_This_Original_Mix
7. Alex Gaudino - I'm In Love (I Wanna Do It) (Alex Guesta Remix)
8. Hatiras & Malik - Booty_Bounce_Original_Mix
9. Jean_Phillips__Mat_Holtmann_-_Epitome
10a. Danny_Tenaglia_-_Elements_The_Voice_
10. Oscar G feat. DMS12 - Fuck the VIP (DMS12 back to the underground mix)

*DMS12 Online:* 

http://www.dms12.com
http://www.myspace.com/dms12
https://www.facebook.com/pages/DMS12/33577693799​


----------



## DynoSpec

http://soundcloud.com/dynospec/drunk-again
my latest mix, mostly dubstep but theres some dnb and electro/house in there. ill update with tracklist when i got time


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Holy shit snacks...     http://tishina.rpod.ru/


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Couple of my latest mixes-

90's HappyHardcore
Various Trance bangers

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e


----------



## jamesc81

http://soundcloud.com/jamesclucas/1hour-trance  banging electro/trance mix done on virtual dj


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Done a new Trance mix, covers various styles. Another classic 90's Hardcore mix on my Soundcloud profile if you wish to check it out.

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/mark-e-i-cant-sleep-trancer


----------



## panic in paradise

*throbbingGristle - Maggot Death / 3 part mash* 
--------------------
*Coil -* *something*


----------



## CoReCoNTAX

Dimensional Schizm Radio - Live Set 2010


http://soundcloud.com/corecontax/dimensional-schizm-radio-live


----------



## katiec

*Jose Zaragoza - Deep Hype Sounds Podcast 10*






Click On The Link below to listen or download the mix:

http://deephypesounds.podomatic.com/entry/2011-04-09T11_03_18-07_00

Back with a new podcast, Jose Zaragoza doesn't disappoint with this mix of funky, techy, jackin, house grooves, that will make you get up and dance! Included in the mix are future releases on deep hype sounds from jose and jesse rivera. Put your dancing shoes on,and get ready. Jose is going to make you jack, as he says "this is my favorite mix in a long time". So listen, enjoy, play loud, and dance! Let us know what you think.
Tracklist
Jenn Mierau - Hum - Hollis P Monroe Remix
Joey Wisternoff(Way Out West) - Don't Crash Please - Spiritchaser Remix
Booka Shade - Regenrate
Bootleg - The Way It Was
Manjane - Superman Lover
Jose Zaragoza - To The One I Love
Blaze - Breath
DJ Dealer - Whatch Gonna Do
Jesse Rivera - Can I Ge Some Jazz
Mossa - Town Hall - Eloi Brunelle Remix
Freaky Behaviour - Turbo Daddy
Funkerman - Paperbag Revolution
DJ Bang - Emotional
Jose Zaragoza - You Feel That (Demo Unreleased)
Jesse Rose - Non Stop Mason Remix
Jose Zaragoza - Take You Back(Demo Unreleased)
Magic Johnson & Sandy Mill - Feel Alright - Solid Groove Remix
Tiger Stripes - Give You Up
The Black Project - Rasputin
Umek & PHNTM - Freaks on The Floor


----------



## PuLsEn

*Ambient - TechTrance - Techno*

http://www.letsmix.com/mix/74483/ambient_techtrance_techno


----------



## KevinKostner

Not me but my new fav. mixxx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWlkpT7W2-I

DUTCH N ELECTRO HOUSE...HOT AS FUCK


----------



## elektroholic

Nuthin' But Respect proudly presents:

Nuthin But Respect Podcast: Inception 1

Track by: Kuno
Mixes by: Elektroholic & DJ Cetra

Right click, save as

Playlist:

Kuno - Industrial Fuck Style

Elektroholic mix:

Unexist & Tommyknocker - Step Into Our World
Delta 9 - No More Regrets (Delta 9 & Lenny Dee Chicago remix)
Negative A - Kocksucker Fuck You (E-Noid remix)
Forsaken Is Dead & Cik - Bad Attitude
Tieum & Lenny Dee - I Don't Like You Either
Tieum - J.O.Y.
Broken Rules - Kick Started
DJ Promo & The DJ Producer - Mark of High Renown
Synapse & Ruffneck - Vows of Doubt
The Outside Agency & Current Value - They Are Human

DJ Cetra mix (Origin of Disorder):

Noize Suppressor - Fucked Up
Tha Playah - Walking the Line
Tieum & Angerfist - Shitty Rave Track
Noize Suppressor & Mad Dog - Bassdrum Bitch
Dyprax & Angerfist - The Pearly Gates
Angerfist - Maniac Killa (Hellsystem remix)
Hellsystem - Shut Up And Die (Angerfist remix)
Dyprax - Fuck Your Pride
Outblast - Masters Symphony (Evil Activities R3f!k5)
Mad Dog - Here Comes the Madness
Outblast - Pride & Pain
Anime - Detonate
Alien T - Ghetto Mentality
Miosa - No More Jealousy
Mad Dog - Game Over (ft. Amnesys)
Mad Dog ft. Anime - Hardcore Machine
Weapon X - Hell Awaits
DJ D - Cold As Ice (Tha Playah remix)

Hope you enjoy this podcast. Expect a brand new podcast once a month from this day forward featuring exclusive mixes, tracks, upcoming party information, etc. Feel free to share this with anyone else who is down for the harder sounds of EDM.


----------



## eddiehoeynyc

*newest mix*

I was not shy with the fx so i think the whole mix has a pretty cool vibe as a result.
    Genres - Tech-house, house, tribal

    Enjoy!

http://soundcloud.com/eddie-hoey/ele...-mix-a-boy-and


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

If you enjoy mdma or speed you should like this mix. Banging, uplifting, fast, acid laced 90's UK Trancecore (Freeform) I did a couple of rough mixes but all in all it's a decent mix considering it's the 2nd full length mix I have ever uploaded in 15 years and was done in one take.

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/mark-e-walkmans-and-mitzis

M25 - Choci
Just Feel It - Dj Choci + The Powder Front
Music For The Brain - Dj Choci + The Powder Front
Worlds Apart - Sonic Boom Boys
Begining Of A New Era - Tailbone
Tardis To Broklyn - Bang The Future
Better Day - Billy Bunter vs D'Zyne vs Rob Vanden
Stairway To Broklyn - Dj Eclipse
Digital Havok - D'Zyne
Eurosis - Cortex
Future Dimentions - Kevin Energy
Warped Reality - Dj Energy
Distornod -Eclipse
Overdose 99 - Sharkey


----------



## 66z

*Gesta -- The Lift [381]*

*Mix from my mate, just the way we like our techno:*


1. Delta Funktionen - Erosion (ANN 011)
2. Marcel Fengler - Enigma (OSTGUTTON 41)
3. Traversable Wormhole - Tachyon (James Ruskin remix) (CLR 039)
4. Xhin - Key (SAM 003)
5. Mike Parker - Sekhmet (AQUAPLANOLTD 02)
6. Delta Funktionen - One's Space (ANN 011)
7. James Ruskin & Mark Broom - The Future That Was (BP031)
8. Sandwell District - Immolare (Main) (SD 2X1201)
9. Dino Sabatini - Tethys (PRG 013)
10. O/V/R - Descending The Left Corner (BP030)
11. Lucy - Beautiful People (MOTE019)
12. O/V/R - Post Traumatic Son (BP030)
13. Phase - Further Trials (TOKEN016)
14. A Made Up Sound - Rear Window (83 DSRAMS1)
15. Jolka - Five (Surgeon remix) (SECT 6R)
16. Go Hiyama - Postmodern (Lucy remix) (TPT 040)
17. James Ruskin & Mark Broom - Erotic Misery (BP031)
18. Claudio PRC - Clear Depths (reshape) (PRG 015)
19. Forward Strategy Group - Inside The Shadows (SADIG04)
20. Sandwell District - Immolare (Final) (SD 2X1201)


----------



## p i l l s

So i made a quickmix the other week and thought i'd post it up here.
Mixed using CDj400's and DJM 700.
8 tracks, 20 minutes. Electro house / wobble
If you like it heavier have a suss!

http://soundcloud.com/teepain/april-2011-quickmix-320


----------



## toadailly

A must check out!...... WOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38qfgKIlFEY


----------



## Durdie

*Day in the life (of a city garden) - demo set*

This is a test run for a set I'm planning...its a little out of my comfort zone (and also has some wildly varying bpms) so hence the test. The style is sort of breakbeat/chillout and each song represents a time of the day. Feedback would be very much appreciated.

Let me know what you think and bear in mind its not finished...the full version will have mostly the same songs but be about 50mins long.

http://youtu.be/nmgKLwdr9FY


----------



## Durdie

*Day in the life (of a city garden) - demo set*

This is a test run for a set I'm planning...its a little out of my comfort zone (and also has some wildly varying bpms) so hence the test. The style is sort of breakbeat/chillout and each song represents a time of the day. Feedback would be very much appreciated.

Let me know what you think and bear in mind its not finished...the full version will have mostly the same songs but be about 50mins long.

http://youtu.be/nmgKLwdr9FY


----------



## cravNbeets

66z said:


> *Mix from my mate, just the way we like our techno:*
> 
> 
> 1. Delta Funktionen - Erosion (ANN 011)
> 2. Marcel Fengler - Enigma (OSTGUTTON 41)
> 3. Traversable Wormhole - Tachyon (James Ruskin remix) (CLR 039)
> 4. Xhin - Key (SAM 003)
> 5. Mike Parker - Sekhmet (AQUAPLANOLTD 02)
> 6. Delta Funktionen - One's Space (ANN 011)
> 7. James Ruskin & Mark Broom - The Future That Was (BP031)
> 8. Sandwell District - Immolare (Main) (SD 2X1201)
> 9. Dino Sabatini - Tethys (PRG 013)
> 10. O/V/R - Descending The Left Corner (BP030)
> 11. Lucy - Beautiful People (MOTE019)
> 12. O/V/R - Post Traumatic Son (BP030)
> 13. Phase - Further Trials (TOKEN016)
> 14. A Made Up Sound - Rear Window (83 DSRAMS1)
> 15. Jolka - Five (Surgeon remix) (SECT 6R)
> 16. Go Hiyama - Postmodern (Lucy remix) (TPT 040)
> 17. James Ruskin & Mark Broom - Erotic Misery (BP031)
> 18. Claudio PRC - Clear Depths (reshape) (PRG 015)
> 19. Forward Strategy Group - Inside The Shadows (SADIG04)
> 20. Sandwell District - Immolare (Final) (SD 2X1201)




love that track list- gonna check this out


----------



## jron242

Well here goes one mix I did a couple months ago. Its urban/liquid/dark & wicked...moody stuff. Great for toking/cruising or working out. Seamless mixing and excellent tracklist. No hype, just some good fuckin DNB. 
Let me know what you think, if anyone hears it. THere is more.

http://www.liquiddnb.com/mix/jfmjfm-polymorphik

1) Left Behind - Sam KDC
2) Chiaroscuro - Survival Remix
3) Moulded - Sunchase
4) Mistakes (Break Remix) - Survival
5) Back Again - S.T. Cal
6) Backwards - Command Strange
7) Blindfolded - Spinline and Hydro
8) Archery - NuSense
9) Snow - Seba
10) Unison - Forge & Jynx
11) Skid Row - Mindscape
12) Ghost Lane - Enei & Nick Bee
13) Sabbath - Hibea
14) Deep End - Sicko And Kubiks


----------



## jron242

And what the hell...here is a more aggressive take on the same dark style...

Many a fine J's have gone down listening to this one...

http://www.liquiddnb.com/mix/jfm-shoryuken

1 Masochism
2 Slytone - Amoss
3 Excalibur - Es.Tereo
4 Bitter End
5 Logos - Mortem
6 The Intermission - Koto
7 Ocean Deep - B Complex
8 Gallows - Need For Mirrors
9 Ma Te Wa -
10 Entropy - MIST
11 Moving 2 Fast - Survival
12 Life Cycle - Friction
13 The Melting Point


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 040 feat. DJ Dan*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 040 feat. DJ Dan






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 040 featuring a guest mix from the legendary DJ Dan from InStereo Recordings - Los Angeles. This episode includes tracks from Minitech Project, MiniCoolBoyz, Kiki & Lenz, SLG & Smolny, Lance Leber, Ehsan Zadegan, Amir, Rob Nutek,Matt Prehn feat. Marcia Alves, Andres Fernandez Aka Kanario, Alias Jonez, Mike Vale, Persons of Interest and many more!

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Monday
* 3-5 PM US Pacific / 6-8 PM US Eastern / 8-10 PM Brazil / 11PM United Kingdom*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*

Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio






A bit about DJ Dan:

To say he is an American institution wouldn’t be far from the truth when it comes to DJ Dan who has been synonymous with good old American home-grown talent for over two decades now; a record collector, house innovator and true legend of the scene.

Many visionary artists have queued up to bottle Dan’s unique sound; with a remix discography that reads like a music industry hall of fame; Depeche Mode, New Order, the Pussycat Dolls and a Tribe Called Quest have all enlisted the boss of breakbeat to tap into his hailed production abilities. Earning his first Platinum record in 1999, Dan’s remix of the Orgy cover ‘Blue Monday’ was revered around the world and reaffirmed his reputation on a global scale; re-working seemingly untouchable records with expert precision.

Having re-worked global megastar P.Diddy, 2009 has followed suit with household names clambering for a piece of Dan. His timeless remix of ‘Paparazzi’ by Lady Gaga did not fail to fill dance floors, whilst his re-touch of the much hyped new single from the new queen of pop ‘Bad Romance’ looks like it will make the same impact. As if that wasn’t enough, Dan has added his electronic music clout to Janet Jackson’s hit ‘Make Me’ 

In 2010 it seems never more appropriate for Dan to have released his first ever artist album. Released in September, ‘Future Retro’ is a retro-cum-futro-spective celebration of the industry that has engulfed Dan for the last twenty years. Exploring the tracks that influenced his own rise to the top, he offers his own fresh versions of classic anthems in a present day context. From Chicago to Detroit to San Francisco, the album’s adventure via the past will take you back to the future on an astronomic journey with the one and only… DJ Dan.

Dan has seen trends and sounds come and go, remaining in the leading pack when it comes to what the public want. Holding down numerous dance floors around the world, from clubs to festivals, including Amnesia Ibiza, Fabric London and Ultra Music Festival Miami to name a few. In 2000, Carl Cox handpicked Dan to share the stage with him on his Phuture tour, whilst Moby recruited his skills to add to the astronomic line up on the Area2 – David Bowie, Tiesto, Busta Rhymes and John Digweed keeping company.


________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 040 featuring DJ Dan guest mix:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_040_(07April11)feat.DJ_Dan.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

1. Minitech Project - Waver Program - Project KF Remix - Bonzai Basics
2. MiniCoolBoyz - Deeplines (Original) - Kling Klong
3. Kiki & Lenz - Morning Maniacs (Extended Version) - BPitch Control
4. SLG & Smolny - SLG & Smolny - Turnaround - Play it Down
5. Lance Leber - The Finger - Bounce House
6. Ehsan Zadegan -  Don't Say (Original Mix) - Mintd Mustard
7. Amir - Extase L188 (Remerc Remix) - Trapez Ltd
8. Rob Nutek  - Volume - Original Mix - Re:Nu
9. Matt Prehn feat. Marcia Alves - Insomniac Oasis (The Timewriter Remix) - Baker Street 
10. Andres Fernandez Aka Kanario - Rock Houle - Animals Muziq
11. Alias Jonez - Beating My Drum - Play it Down
12. Mike Vale - Pretty Woman (Original Mix) - Great Stuff
13. Persons of Interest - Drum Line (Philly Soul Collective Remix) -  Warmth Records.





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
[urlhttp://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin[/url]
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadioo
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin
________________________________________________________________________________________


*DJ Dan (Hour Two):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

1. Supernova, Kevin Saunderson - Beat Me Back
2. Pete Griffiths, Ant Brooks - Filtered
3. Anna Stefani - Bumming
4. Hermanez - Plastic Confidence (Hugo Remix)
5. MC Flipside, Kid Massive - Lose Control (Muzzaik Mix)
6. DJ Anna - Step it Baby
7. BNZO - Agbadza (Jay Lumen Remix)
8. NiCe7 - Point
9. Bordoy, Gabriel D'Or - Workroom
10. Danny T feat. Oh Snap - Whine Ya Waistline (Bass Kleph Remix)
11. Olivier Giacomotto, John Acquaviva - Black Mamba
12. ThreeSixty, Chris Special - Shake (Vlada Asanin & D-Blaster Remix)
13. The BeatThiefs - Umbungo (Chocolate Puma Remix)
14. Mark Knight - Yalta Groove
15. Sheff, Da Fresh - Fresheff
16. Marc Fisher, Superfunk - Get The Funk (Da Fresh Remix)
17. Umek, Christian Cambas - On the Edge
18. Tomy DeClerque, Umek - Original Challenge
19. Alex Gardini, Simone Cattaneo - It's Like That

*DJ Dan Online:*
http://www.djdan.com
https://www.facebook.com/DJDanMusic
http://www.myspace.com/djdanmusic
http://twitter.com/#!/djdanmusic
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/djdan



​


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Classic Drum and Bass mix, did this as a tribute to my mate vinyl terrorist (RIP)

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/the-lance-vinyl-terrorist

Herbsman pt 2 - Rebel Mc and Top Cat 
Bass 2 Dark - L Double 
Quest - Shimon and Andy C 
Pulp Fiction - Alex Reece 
Rough Beats - Dj Daze 
Badass - Urban Takeover Remix 
Warhead - Dj Krust 
When The Morning Comes - Mickey Finn and L Double 
Dog Fight - Bad Company 
Sound In Motion - Orgin Unknown 
The Nine - Bad Company 
Turbulence - Moving Fusion 
White Label 
KIngdom - Spor 
3d Mode Promo - White label (Played the wrong side whoops) 
Voices - Jez Q 
Bristol White Label


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - Rampage (Techno-Minimal Mix) 22-04-2011 !! BOMB !!!*

Prisoneer - Rampage
Genre: Techno-Minimal
Size: 132MB
Quality: 320kbps
Lenght: 57:40

http://soundcloud.com/prisoneer_1/prisoneer-rampage-techno


http://bit.ly/PRISONEER-RAMPAGE - download


----------



## DynoSpec

a dnb, dubstep mix for april, just under 2hrs of madness. its kinda sloppy, i was WASTED when i mixed this one

http://soundcloud.com/dynospec/april-fools


----------



## m3trik

*techno house ghetto retro ect..*

I have some mixes and shared tracks

here:  http://m3trik.com/

and here:  http://www.myspace.com/djm3trik


----------



## andgy2777

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/may11-set

Martin dawson | Submerge	
Sahar Z & Guy Mantzur | Clouds In You (Roy RosenfelD Remix) 
Little Nobody | Metropolis How (Dave Angel remix) 
Astronivo, Magit Cacoon | Love Today - Original Mix	
Estroe | Driven (Distortion Remix 1) 
Lonya, Roi Okev | Fake Life - Hakimonu Remix	
Guy J | Limbo - Original Mix 
Guy J | Sahara - Original Mix	
Maslow, MKN | Titanium White - DAVI Remix	
DAVI | Minor - Sezer Uysal Remix 
Guy J | Personal Haze - Original Mix 
DAVI	 | Delysid - Daniel Leseman Remix 
Adam Port feat. Ruede Hagelstein | Corrosive love	
Ian O'Donovan | Aurora Borealis (Henry Saiz 70's Remix) 
Spooky | Deep Space - Guy J Remix 
Ian O'Donovan | Wide Open - Original Mix 
Sebrok & Tassilo | Maschine (Sian's Umbilical Remix) 
Eelke Kleijn | Insane in the Mainframe - Original Mix 
Kalden Bess (aka m0h) | Nine Souls (Samuel L Session Remix) 
Max Cooper | Ripple (Marc Marzenit remix) 
Guy J | Easy As Can Be (Tom Middleton Remix) 
Guy J | Lamur - AM Mix


----------



## PuLsEn

*Swinging Techno*

http://www.letsmix.com/mix/77760/swinging_techno


----------



## marckane100

*Marc Kane Live in London - Tracklist Included*

*Hi,*
*
Check out My Latest Techno Set:*
*
Listen/Download:* http://soundcloud.com/marckane/marc-kane-live-in-london

Click Link for Direct Download: http://soundcloud.com/marckane/marc-kane-live-in-london/download
Comments are much appreciated for feedback! x

Tracklist:
1-  DJ Tonio - Get the Funk
2-  Vincent Villani - Oh Wee Oh (Nikos Toscani & Will mix)
3-  Roy RosenfelD - Generation
4-  Alex D'Elia & Nihil Young - Moogerfrooger
5-  Andres Gil - Statistics
6-  Andres Gil - Warranty Bass
7-  Nihil Young - Bye Bye my Brain (Ramon Tapia Mix)
8-  Topspin, Vein Litterback - Pulse (Max Bett Mix)
9-  Sheff - Pipeline
10- Fiord - Scratching the Sides (Sheff Mix)

*
Follow Me on:*

FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/djmarckane

MYSPACE: http://www.myspace.com/marc-kane

TWITTER: http://www.twitter.com/marckane87 

SOUNDCLOUD: http://www.soundcloud.com/marckane

MIXCLOUD: http://www.mixcloud.com/marc_kane

*
Kind Regards
Marc Kane*


----------



## Epivtet

Here is my latest mix  Enjoy ! 

http://soundcloud.com/epivtet/epivtet-live-at-club-zebra


----------



## DynoSpec

my april mix, dnb/dubstep

http://soundcloud.com/dynospec/april-fools


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Lusine - Two Dots (Pezzner Remix) 

I remember listening to this track on the peak of 4 Aco Dmt. When I closed my eyes I felt like some sort of female gaian force was talking to me (telepathically) and telling me how beautiful and wonderful life can be even with all it's ups and downs. Magical!


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 041 feat.Harold Heath*

Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 041 feat. Harold Heath






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 041 featuring a guest mix from Harold Heath from Lost My Dog Records, and Palstic City Records - UK. This episode includes tracks from Phonogenic, Hilal Tekschneider, Kaiserdisco, Peckos, Oz Romita, Beatamines & David Jach, DustyFruit, Turm 3, Victor Calderone, Technasia, Qmusse, Nikola Gala and many more!

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Monday
* 3-5 PM US Pacific / 6-8 PM US Eastern / 8-10 PM Brazil / 11PM United Kingdom*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*


Be sure to check out The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin stay current with all the latest news on Merlyn Martin and the Subdivisions Global Radio Show, as well as Merlyn Martin original releases and remixes, upcoming events and DJ appearances.

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio






A Bit about Harold Heath:

Harold Heath’s illustrious career began around the turn of the century and has earned him a reputation as one of the most consistent yet unsung heroes in UK house music. Aside form Lost My Dog his discography includes some of the worlds most respected underground labels including Detour, Plastic City, Stickman, Uhuru Beats, Oblong, Sensei and Urban Torque. It was for Urban Torque that he recorded his debut album ‘Hole Funk’.

Harold Heath’s first outing on Lost My Dog was in 2006 after he contacted the label asking to remix Adam B’s ‘Smoketoke’. As long-time fans of Harold’s music, it was a no brainer to take him up on the opportunity and launched a relationship which has seen the Brighton based DJ and producer release three EPs and six remixes for the careless canine owners. Supporters of Harold’s music on Lost My Dog have been wide ranging, including Tony Humphries, CJ Mackintosh, Mark Farina, Roger Sanchez and even Fedde Le Grand, who included ‘Streets Keep Rocking’ on his Ministry of Sound Sessions mix CD.

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 041 featuring Harold Heath guest mix:* 
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_041_(21April11)feat.Harold_Heath.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, Label

1. Phonogenic -   17 DSM (Original Mix) - Suara
2. Hilal Tekschneider - Don't Say Where We're Going - Howz Choonz
3. Kaiserdisco  - Lurin (Original Mix) - Lurin (Original Mix) - MBF
4. Peckos - Your House Or Mine (Deep Workout) - Headtunes Recordings
5. Oz Romita - Sound Blaster - Mint & Mustard Recordings
6. Beatamines & David Jach - The Gum (Original Mix) - Deich Records
7. DustyFruit - Now You Understand (Inland Knights Remix) - Rebel Hill Recordings
8. Turm 3 - Seensucht (Stefko Kruse feat. Inga Vocal Remix) - M.M.A.D. Records
9. Victor Calderone - Pleasure Grip - Mind Shake
10. Technasia - Obsession (Technasia Remix) - Technasia
11. Qmusse - Crain (Jeff Haze Remix) - Soluble Recordings
12. Nikola Gala -   02 Greenball (Original Mix) - Suara





Online:
http://www.merlynmartin.com
[urlhttp://www.fbartist.com/officialmerlynmartin[/url]
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadioo
http://www.myspace.com/merlyn_martin
http://www.twitter.com/merlynmartin
http://www.residentadvisor.net/profile/djmerlyn_martin


________________________________________________________________________________________

*Harold Heath (Hour Two):*

Track Listening:

Artisit, Title, La

1.	The Disclosure Project – Excursions – Disclosure Project Recordings 
2.	The Disclosure Project – Excursions – Frankman Remix – Disclosure Projects Recordings 
3.	Soul Minority – Retroplex – Carlos Remix - Elevation 
4.	Harold Heath – Antirobotics – Lost My Dog 
5.	Tom Middleton – Gliding – Shur-I-Kan Remix – Urbantorque 
6.	Tom Middleton – Gliding – Urbantorque 
7.	Daniel Kyo – Hypnotised – Lost My Dog 
8.	Le Vinyl - Operah – Bollo Mix – Soluble Recordings 
9.	Rumour – Feel You – Roman Rai Remix – Soluble Recordings 
10.	Fred Everything & JT Donaldson– Here Come The Beats – Ian Pooley Dub – Lazy Days 
11.	The Craftsmen - Future Control – Asad Rizvi Silver Lining Dub – Sowat 
12.	Florian Kruse & Nils Nuernburg – Sliced – Lazy Days 
13.	JMAbooga – House With Me – LoudEast 
14.	Bassfort – Last Night – Freerange

*Harold Heath Online*
https://www.facebook.com/people/Harold-Heath/1746234900
http://www.myspace.com/haroldheath​


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm really diggin boards of canada.  

Great ambient/downtempo:

This was pretty cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQEmaj9C6ko


----------



## StarOceanHouse

djmicromix said:


> Here is my new techno macromix, weighing in at exactly 2 hours and 100 tracks.
> 
> It starts out with minimal techno, then moves on to straight up banging techno for the bulk of the mix, then climaxes with some hard techno, and cools down at the end with some dub and deep techno.  There's also a little acid techno and tech house thrown in for flavor.  The vast majority of the tracks were released within the past 6 months.
> 
> The 320 kbps file (274 MB) is available here (stream or download):
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/579070945ed9f07b/
> 
> The 192 kbps file (164 MB) is available here (stream or download):
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/57906393b577e3bf/
> 
> For what it's worth, my DJ name refers both to my mixing style (mixing only small portions of tracks, often edited down before mixing) and to the fact that I like to do short video mixes with techno and visuals (http://www.youtube.com/djmicromix).  I'm a pure DJ hobbyist, not a professional.  I started spinning about 10 years ago, then gave up vinyl for digital last year.
> 
> The tracklist is below.  All tracks available at beatport.com.  Buy the tracks you like and support the artists.
> 
> If you download my mix, please respond to this post and let me know if you like it.  And please forward the link to anyone who you think would like it.
> 
> 1. Frank - Max Cooper (0:00)
> 2. Hobo - Failsafe (2:00)
> 3. Misc. - Wild Ponies (3:07)
> 4. Alex Young - Uno (4:22)
> 5. Wippenberg - Drumster (5:37)
> 6. Philip Bader - Hello Tokyo (6:52)
> 7. Maetrik - Socom (8:17)
> 8. Kill Minimal - Desenlance (9:54)
> 9. Danny Fido, Affkt - Points (11:09)
> 10. Elia - Cats (Kanio's Novakane Mix) (12:24)
> 11. Michel Manzano, Dezerate - Kiss Me Love (Kenneth Thomas Black Remix) (13:54)
> 12. Mark Broom - Get Serious (Edit Select & Gary Black Remix) (15:09)
> 13. Marek Bois - Wooling 99 A (16:24)
> 14. Martin Solveig - One 2.3 Four (Popof Remix) (17:32)
> 15. Daniele Papini - Church of Nonsense (19:02)
> 16. Chris Liebing - Tubular Chord (20:32)
> 17. Mihalis Safras - Cards (21:40)
> 18. Atix - Socy (22:24)
> 19. Camea - Happy Ending (23:39)
> 20. Dusty Kid - Train No. 1 (24:39)
> 21. Sisko Electrofanatik - No Control (25:54)
> 22. Daniel Half - Man's Rajah (Joseph Maesano Remix) (26:55)
> 23. Slam - Ghost Song (Joris Voorn Remix) (28:00)
> 24. Umek - 2nd to None (29:30)
> 25. Audiovek - Realidades Distintas (31:00)
> 26. Rick Pier O'Neil - Eternal Life (Rpo Part 2) (32:30)
> 27. Kalon - Man Is The Superior Animal (33:45)
> 28. Guy J - Mikro (Club Mix) (35:00)
> 29. Nikoo - Decrease (36:15)
> 30. Pledo Cult - Trip Airlines (37:22)
> 31. Plastikman - Spastik (Dubfire Rework) (38:51)
> 32. Remute - Joking About Death (40:21)
> 33. Oliver Huntemann, Dubfire - Dios (41:35)
> 34. Melt - Centrum (43:04)
> 35. Anton Pieete - Players (44:19)
> 36. Soulrack - Back to Old Skool (JPLS Remix) (45:48)
> 37. Da Drums - Counting Down (47:03)
> 38. Speedy J - EDLX Tool (Chris Liebing Edit) (47:54)
> 39. Mekanica - Robotico (49:27)
> 40. Ben Klock - Subzero (50:12)
> 41. Function - Burn (51:27)
> 42. Andreas Henneberg - Federschwarz (52:41)
> 43. Josh Wink - Hypnoslave (53:40)
> 44. Skyscraeper- Pressure (54:55)
> 45. Rick Pier O'Neil - It's Time (56:24)
> 46. Samuel L Session - Smokestack (Sls Remix 1) (57:37)
> 47. Marco Bailey, Tom Hades - Jail Signal (58:36)
> 48. Brian Sanhaji - Cortosis (Chris Liebing Remix) (59:50)
> 49. Stefanowitz - Laterr (1:00:49)
> 50. Luca Cominato - Beat to Beat (1:01:49)
> 51. Marc Houle - Bay of Figs (1:03:07)
> 52. Josh Wink - Counter Clock 319 (Chris Liebing Reorg) (1:04:21)
> 53. Maetrik - They Love Terror (1:05:50)
> 54. Andre Winter - Trauma (1:06:49)
> 55. BCR Boys - Soundshield (1:08:03)
> 56. Lee Nova - The Bulge (1:09:02)
> 57. Speedy J & Chris Liebing - Maggie (1:10:02)
> 58. Maetrik - Choose Your System (Adam Beyer Remix) (1:11:35)
> 59. Bjoern Scheurmann - Muscimol (Joachim Spieth Remix) (1:12:49)
> 60. Remute - Mass Hypnosis (1:13:47)
> 61. Ken Groeneveld - Wake Turbulence (1:14:45)
> 62. A. Paul - Math (1:15:42)
> 63. Slam - Hot Knives (1:16:53)
> 64. A. Paul - Offline (1:18:25)
> 65. Baffa - Uncle (1:19:22)
> 66. Syncbox - Acidstock (Live Mix) (1:20:18)
> 67. Kevin Call a.k.a. DJ Nojz - Ping Pong (1:21:29)
> 68. Shudder Sounds - Ill Tempered (1:22:25)
> 69. L.K. - Phonetic (1:23:08)
> 70. Spiros Kaloumenos - White Noiz (A. Paul Remix) (1:24:18)
> 71. The Advent & Industrialyzer - Sumer Brise (1:25:00)
> 72. V1NZ - Strange Occurrences (1:26:11)
> 73. A. Paul - Mondo (1:27:15)
> 74. Shudder Sounds - Hold For Five (Version:02) (1:28:25)
> 75. A. Paul - Akuaba (1:29:36)
> 76. Virgil Enzinger - Monochrome (1:31:00)
> 77. Atesh K - Idea Of A Higher State (1:31:57)
> 78. Maetrik - They Love Terror (1:32:54)
> 79. DJ Sodeyama - Cosmospace (1:34:06)
> 80. EQD - A (1:35:19)
> 81. Gregor Tresher - A Thousand Nights (Dubfire Quiet Storm Remix) (1:36:17)
> 82. Matt Nordstrom - Lucky Drawls (1:37:17)
> 83. Marc Houle - Selection (1:38:45)
> 84. Dusty Kid - Lynchesque (1:39:57)
> 85. Mike Dehnert - Unsichtbar (1:40:57)
> 86. Pan-Pot - P.O. Box (1:41:55)
> 87. Hardcell - Strob (1:43:10)
> 88. Nattvaktaren - Chad (1:44:08)
> 89. Roman Lindau - Simplicity (1:45:08)
> 90. Hobo - Midnight (1:46:17)
> 91. Montenegro - Aquarium (M.I.N.I.M. Remix) (1:47:47)
> 92. Marc Cotterell - Tiz (Dub Mix) (1:49:02)
> 93. El Farouki - Maudakadione (1:50:02)
> 94. Robag Wruhme - Worktabular (Luciano Remix) (1:51:16)
> 95. Andrew KK - High Drop (1:52:47)
> 96. Ryan Brogan - Doubledutch (1:53:53)
> 97. Jefferson Velazquez - The Gate (1:55:07)
> 98. Jason Fine - Isle (1:56:38)
> 99. Modeselektor - The Black Block (Marcel Dettmann Redef) (1:57:37)
> 100. Destamok Phelps - Outism (1:58:53)



I know this is a longshot but did any of you blers download this mix? I lost it and I would love to hear it again.


----------



## DynoSpec

My may dubstep mix
http://soundcloud.com/dynospec/may-showers


----------



## panic in paradise

*Clock DVA - Memories of Sound*

im sure i would of like this as-is _w/o_ the video, which _really_ does appear and fit as its other-1/2; _interesting-_ 'Clock DVA' can not help but keep it that way it seems, though.
~;-)


----------



## Durdie

*Katalepsis progressive mix*

Dj: Katalepsis
SET: Sun reflected on snow
Date: 2011
Style: Progressive
Size: 113mb






http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/sun-reflected-on-snow

My newest set - available for listening or download free on SC. A more 'colourful' melodic set than the others. I was trying to capture a bit of a wide open, scenic vibe on this one.
If you get a chance listen to it with this video playing - http://youtu.be/ER3srQBzwNE. SSX Tricky untracked stage - a partial inspiration for the set.

Tracklist:

Scienza Nuova - Sun Control Species
Serenaii - Sun Control Species
Hybrid - Fiord
Kick me shake me - Sun Control Species
Night swallowing day - E-Clip & Flegma
No way out - Yotopia
Ice age - Reefer Decree
Cold nights (freq remix) - Antix
Before the morning sun (NASA remix) - Senzar


----------



## Arnold

BT - This binary universe DVD all tunes and video's are good!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gz37Y8XdqA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-0vYZIbPv4&feature=related

Luv it!


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - 17 Samurai (Techno-Minimal Mix)(23.05.2011)*

*Prisoneer - 17 Samurai*

*Genre : Techno-Minimal
Size: 170 MB
Quality: 320kbps
Lenght: 74:08min
Released: 23.05.11*

*Link to mix *: http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerr_1/prisoneer-17-samurai-techno

*Download Link : http://bit.ly/PRISONEER-17-SAMURAI*​


----------



## Aukikco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYQWnW68Ha0
Nuff said.


----------



## socalthizzn

mixed up my favorite tracks for easy listening & thought i would share


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

AZ- Rotator: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCIxeVNA4Bg&feature=related
V-Snares: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dONPzyxl2oo&fmt=18
Ochre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfuna8kbz0&feature=related
Amon Tobin's new album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy_mZiaods8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sr9NS-DyVQ&feature=related
Vytear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-b6LNVG7YI

Some recent frequencies


----------



## iamstone

*a new mix ive made*

http://soundcloud.com/djstonnie/stoners-fondue

1 hour of electronic mix.... enjoy


----------



## iamstone

http://soundcloud.com/djstonnie/stoners-fondue


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

http://soundcloud.com/chemical/chemicalsmiles-summer-micromixMy newest hard electro mix. 20 minutes long, micro set it goes quick. Check it.


----------



## Bullit

a summer mix i made last year...

http://soundcloud.com/djsydney/sex-love-motion

enjoy (or not) and check my other mixes if you want.


----------



## eddiehoeynyc

*June mix - DJ Eddie Hoey (tribal-tech-house)*

June mix - DJ Eddie Hoey






*please give it a listen... Feel free to download and repost if you dig it *

http://soundcloud.com/eddie-hoey/underground-mix-dj-eddie-hoey

Tracklist:
Rino Cerrone, Markantonio - Thing For Hands (Original Mix)
JMF-Artis_(original_mix)
Sian - Purple Bang (Carlo Lio Remix)
Timo Maas - Kick 1 Kick 3 (Maetrik Sexy Remix)
Rich Gior-Take Control-AD Mix
Torro Remote-Concrete Jungle-Original Mix
Alex Bau - Sherpa (Etapp Kyle & Galan Bootleg)
Alan Fitzpatrick - Gridlock (Gary Becks Locked Up Drums)
Joel mull - Kraut house
Kolombo - I'm On Your Side (Westboys)

thanks - ENJOY!


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Baker Street Recordings Podcast 05 feat Merlyn Martin*




*Baker Street Podcast - Episode 05 with Merlyn Martin by Baker Street Recordings*






*Merlyn Martin* is known for his progressive mixing style and was dubbed the “Copperfield” of House and Techno by Urb Magazine. Merlyn believes Techno and House are progressive genres and should always push the musical envelope. Whether it be hard banging beats, minimal tech, harder hitting house, tribal, vocal, melodic tones, or techy house “It’s all about mixing it up, it’s the mixing and the formatting that matters most to me”. A Merlyn Martin live set is a progressive journey through the whole genre of House and Techno!

When not working on the Subdivisions Global Radio Show and touring around the globe. Merlyn Martin is working hard in the studio on original tracks and remixes. Merlyn has produced and remixed music for such labels as Perfecto Black, Xela Digital/BIT Records , Stripped Digital, A-Squared Muzik, Baker Street Recordings and many more! Merlyn’s tracks have received support from the likes of Dave Clarke, Richie Hawtin, Lucianao, Nick Warren, Anthony Pappa, Nic Fanciulli and the Advent.

Baker Street Podcast on:

*Mixcloud:*
http://www.mixcloud.com/bakerstreet/baker-street-podcast-05-merlyn-martin/

*Soundcloud:*
http://soundcloud.com/bakerstreetrecordings/baker-street-podcast-5

*Bakerstreetrecordings.com:*
http://www.bakerstreetrecordings.com/baker-street-podcast-05-merlyn-martin

Track Listing:

Artist, Title, Label

1. Jin Choi & Walker Barnard - I'm Just The Rain (Tolga Fidan Remix) - Private Gold
2. Francesco Gemelli - She Loves The 80's (Original mix) - Apparel Music
3. Patlac - Twilight - Liebe Detail
4. Villa Gombao Inc - Circus Fiesta (Original Mix) - Snippet
5. Charles Ramirez - Sundays In The Shade (Piek Remix) - Piston Recordings
6. Franksen & Tom Wax - Can´t Control It- Amused Records
7. Nat Self - Madam Bazooka (Original) - Jackmode Music
8. Rob Nutek - Sunshine In Space - Original Mix - RE:NU
9. JoeySuki & MC Flipside - Feel So Good (Zoltan Kontes & Jerome Robins House Mix) - PBR Recordings
10. Marcel Fermier - House Fever - Digital Disco
11. Yapacc - 777 (Danilo Cardace & Elia Perazzini Remix)
12. Fapples - I Wuz Song (Luca M Remix) Outstrip Music
13. J Alexander - Directions (Vince Watson Mix) - Friends Electric

*Follow Merlyn Martin on Line:*
on Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin 

*On Twitter:*
http://www.twitter.com/#!/merlynmartin

​


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 042 feat Saytek - May 2011*



Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 042 feat. Saytek






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 042 featuring a Special Live performance mix from Saytek - UK with all of his own original material. This episode includes tracks from Remerc, Thomas T, Ping Trace,  Soundmodul & Moffous, Crowd Killers, Villa Gombao Inc.,  Christian Cambas Vs PHNTM, Johann Mentz, Fiord & Tim Richards, Compact Grey, Agaric & Walker, Eddie F and many more!

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Monday
* 3-5 PM US Pacific / 6-8 PM US Eastern / 8-10 PM Brazil / 11PM United Kingdom*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin 

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Merlyn Martin on Twitter:*
http://www.twitter.com/#!/merlynmartin






A Bit about Saytek:

Saytek is a passionate London based producer and live act with a long standing love of deep electronic sounds. His obsession for music technology started at the age of eight when he was tinkering with drum machines ,synths and a Tandy mixer his mum bought from car boot sales . A few years later he naturally found work as a technician at clubs such as The End London, it was then he started releasing acclaimed records. 

Ten years on and Saytek has earned the reputation as one of the most exciting and innovative acts to emerge from the UK house & Techno scene. Setting himself aside from the click ‘n’ play masses, Saytek's fully improvised live shows have risen to legendary status among aficionados in Europe and beyond. 

Commanding a Roland MC909 , Loop Sampler and Kaos Pad alongside a fully customized APC 40 and Ableton to create a uniquely deep intelligent dance floor orientated journey. He effortlessly combines rolling grooves with Detroit soul, dub, acid and tribal percussion all garnished with intricate chords, jazz and Latin elements. All the beats and melodies are produced by Saytek and performed 100% live in response to the crowd. 

His talent as a live artist has gained him a relentless touring schedule with headline bookings at Fabric (WYS) , Sankeys, The Zoo Project Ibiza, MR C's Superfreq in France, Cafe De Anvers Belgium, Circus Festival Spain ,Patent Blua Secret Party Berlin as well as countless clubs and festivals across the globe. Recordings of his performances at The Zoo Project Ibiza have become two of the most popular underground albums in Ibiza receiving rave reviews as well as gaining impressive sales across the world. 

Saytek is currently working with partner Cubism Records who are re-editing his live work into DJ friendly tracks and sourcing top remixers to create a monthly series "Saytek Live and Remixed". Saytek's E.P's are currently championed by Luciano, Laurent Garnier, Richie Hawtin, Steve Lawler, Dubfire, Claude Von Stroke, Derrick May ,2000 and One,Anthony Collins, Solomun and Nic Fanciulli among many other leading tastemakers. 

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*

Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 042 featuring Saytek guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_042_(05May11)feat.Saytek.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing: 

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One):*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Remerc - Whistles In The Wind (Stefan Gubatz Remix) - Zebra Head
2. Thomas T - 80s - Animal Musiq Recordings
3. Ping Trace - A Forest - Terraform Records 
4. Soundmodul & Moffous - Free The Guitar - Bonzai Progressive
5. Crowd Killers - El Nido - Trapez Ltd
6. Villa Gombao Inc. - Just A Feeling (Original Mix) - Piston Recordings 
7. Christian Cambas Vs PHNTM - Inferno (James Dutton Remix) - Great Stuff
8. Johann Mentz - Never Stop (Jozef Mihalik Remix) - Soluable
9. Fiord & Tim Richards - Cease To Begin - Original Mix - Fruit Machine
10. Compact Grey - The Game (Beatamines vs ZER Remix) - Klang Gymnastik
11. Agaric & Walker - Coconut Cartel - Dumb Unit
12. Eddie F  - Unbound - Wicked Imprint

*Saytek (Hour Two):*

Artist, Title, Label

**Live set (all music written, produced and performed live by Saytek)*

Saytek Online:
http://www.myspace.com/saytek
http://soundcloud.com/saytek
​


----------



## Katapult

recorded a small set earlier . here you go
http://soundcloud.com/katerpult/for-me-mateys-on-strange
ranges from minimal to techno and back. feedback welcome!


----------



## deejayshaker

*John Digweed, Bedrock & Beatport - Structures Competition Guest Mix By DJ Shaker*

Hello everyone 
This is my entry for the John Digweed´s structures two transitions radio mix competition, it is a classic mix but I tried to put emphasize on the transitions and the sequence of the tracks. I am very excited about this challenge and I did several recordings but I think this one is which better describes myself. I know the competition will be hard because a lot of very talented DJs are going to participate in this challenge but even if I don´t win the competition, my prize will be that you enjoy my mix, thanks for this opportunity. 

BEST WISHES.​
Track info:

Artist: DJ Shaker
Genre: Deep & Progressive House
Type: DJ mix
Published Date: Jun-30-2011 
Tracks: 6 
Length: 29:00 min 


Chapters: 

1.- Ruede Hagelstein - Emergency (Super Flu S Gentle Dental Nurse Remix)

2.- Misstress Barbara, H.O.S.H. - Finally Mine  (Gorge Remix)

3.- Maetrik, Paneoh - Follow (Original Mix)

4.- Martin Dawson - What The Fuck (Original Mix)

5.- Inkfish - Detroit! (Original Mix)

6.- Scarab - Regenerate Strings

LINK: http://i.mixcloud.com/C7j5x


----------



## mrozone

*Crackrock for a Heart*

Hi All,

I know I don't post here myself much, but I get most of my BL information second hand.  

Just made this set. Let me know what you think. House, Dubstep, a little Psytrance. I was inspired by certain goings-on @ EDC. Anger was the theme.

http://soundcloud.com/officialo3music/crackrockheart

Thanks!
Mr. Ozone


----------



## DJKAOS

Loads of free harsh noise 

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html

[KAOSMIX01] DJ Kaos - Harsh Noise (Selected & Mixed By Noisy)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ba1cubt3ti0bufh

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip

http://www.mediafire.com/?vwlfe587xaz7891

http://www.mediafire.com/?bds6kmpc321icu2

http://www.mediafire.com/?uzg1m3cfx0gc6z0

http://www.mediafire.com/?ugevano4kdu7kf1

http://www.mediafire.com/?crekwb6fbxuqnak

http://www.mediafire.com/?nrcefvg3aa7a87o

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zru9i14x1w2so

Harsh Noise Minimixes:

http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ojy2m4i2yyn

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt

http://www.mediafire.com/?0mdwmjddzmi

DRAMACORE MIX 001

http://www.mediafire.com/?gifinme3ogmuh26

Murder VIP

http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx

Euphoric Noise - The Dance (feat. Sara) DJ KAOS VIP 001

http://www.mediafire.com/?6q7j6corcq6khhy

Untitled 2 VIP MIX

http://dnbshare.com/download/Untitled2VIPMIX.mp3.html

http://gabber.od.ua/index.php?cat=10


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?j778yxhmfj8jc75

Terrory Qives Harsh 300 Bpm Noise Vip

http://www.mediafire.com/?ffxvt9952qf7bq7

secret of mana harsh noise vip mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?sa8por2frdrwlnf

divtech harsh noise mashup track

http://dnbshare.com/download/DivtechHarshNoiseVIP.mp3.html

Black Hoe Recordings Harsh Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?8fbyn5fv578v8jk

Splitterblast Harsh Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?je8i8eg4ab533ip

GIMP NIPPLES HARSH NOISE MASHUP TRACK

http://www.mediafire.com/?j2ysngpkvyu7cqw

40 Minute Harsh Noise Mix

http://dnbshare.com/download/DJKAOSHARSHNOISEMIX_1.mp3.html

Harshel Walker Harsh Noise Mashup Track

http://www.mediafire.com/?z8u12erfs5bf265

DJ KAOS VS TOOTH EYE EP

http://www.mediafire.com/?kk8fysjg0qux76v

REDSK VS TOOTH EYE MASHUP TRACK

http://www.mediafire.com/?5rm20icw9wwk6uw


----------



## Mystic Styles

*fun summer house mix*

been a while since i posted here, but here's a mix I just made of some fun summer, poolside type house, enjoy

http://soundcloud.com/jozef80/jozef-summatime

[Jam Funk - Whorehouse Music
South of Roosevelt - Over Me
Kinky Movement - Try Again
Lurob & Chad Neiro - Rollin With The Pain
Jeremy Joshua - Pussy and the Cat
Tim Nobody & Big Joe Hix - Rollin in the Beat
Soul De Marin - Got the Love
Jorge Watts & The House Inspectors Hot Shit
Kid Culture - It's Green on the Other Side
Da Sunlounge & Inland Knights - Weekend
DJ Dan - In Your Area (club mix)
Kraak & Smaak - Call up to Heaven (Gramophonedzie remix)


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 043 feat. Louis Osbourne*



Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 043 feat. Louis Osbourne






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 042 featuring a guest mix from Louis Osbourne from Mija Records - United Kingdom. This episode includes tracks from Methodrone, Rene Breitbarth, Alvaro Ernesto, Ilario Liburni, Andry Nalin, Geoff Wichmann, Martin Merida feat. Martin Orchard, One Hand, Dusk & Black Vel, Tanzlife, Niko Schwind, Yerko Alejandro, Mihai Popoviciu, Bukaddor& Fishbeck and many more.

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Sunday
* 5 PM US Pacific / 8 PM US Eastern / 9PM Brazil*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin 

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Merlyn Martin on Twitter:*
http://www.twitter.com/#!/merlynmartin






A Bit about Louis Osbourne:


In a career spanning eighteen years on the underground music scene, Louis Osbourne’s relentless ability to attract success as a label owner, DJ, producer and broadcaster has well and truly sealed his name an industry stalwart, but don’t let us simply persuade you with clichés - just listen to the facts.

A prestigious residency at Café Mambo in Ibiza from 98-99 added his name to the illustrious yet small list of jocks to hold down the fort at the legendary San Antonio sunset bar – including the likes of Lawler and Gooding. Add into the mix residencies at Ibiza super-club Amnesia, Birmingham techno mecca House of God and U60311 in Frankfurt, you begin to get an idea of the appeal many hold for Osbourne. As a DJ, his appearances alone read like a ‘who’s who’ of the best venues around the world – Club der Visionaere (GER), D-Edge (BR), Pacha (IBZ), Creamfields (UK), Global Gathering (UK) Love Parade (GER) and throw in a Radio 1 Essential Mix Tour (UK), the list goes on and on.

Capping it all off is a monthly radio show on Proton Radio; called ‘Mija presents…’, where Osbourne takes you on a two-hour journey through electronic music. Hour one allows Louis to exhibit his renowned mixing ability whilst the second sixty minutes is an opportunity for the cultured label boss to showcase artists on the Mija imprint, as well as familiar faces supporting his finely tuned brand of House and Techno. 

What is certain about Louis Osbourne is that the Law Graduate has not only carved out a wealth of global experience behind the decks as well as in front of the mixing desk, but his biography well and truly speaks for itself. Osbourne isn’t a man who needs to talk up his achievements; he doesn’t need too, there’s a list of facts to prove it… suppose he’s a bit like his infamous Father, Ozzy, in that respect. 


________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*

Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 043 featuring Louis Osborn guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_043_(19May11)feat.Louis_Osbourne.mp3


________________________________________________________________________________________

Track Listing: 

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One)* 

Artist, Title, Label

1. Methodrone - Lost In Peru - Looq
2. Rene Breitbarth - Right & Left - Deep Data 26
3. Alvaro Ernesto - Motel (Homero Espinosa Remix) - Chillin Music
4. Ilario Liburni - Amanda (Original Mix) - Thrill Recordings
5. Andry Nalin - Oldskool Track (Original) -  Tea Drops International
6. Geoff Wichmann - Lazarus Feat. Suzi Q (Original Mix) - 
7. Martin Merida feat. Martin Orchard - Lotus (Original Mix) - Monog Records
8. One Hand - Kunf - Great Stuff
9. Dusk & Black Vel - La Nube (Original Mix) - Mangue Records 
10. Tanzlife  - Pieprz i Wanilia (Original mix) - 
11. Niko Schwind - Wake Up feat. Staller
12. Yerko Alejandro - Tanzania (Original Mix) - 
13. Mihai Popoviciu - Underwater Hero - High Grade Records 
14. Bukaddor  & Fishbeck  - Camino - M

*Louis Osbourne Guest Mix (Hour Two):*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Hermanez - Go Get It [Monique Musique]
2. Sebastien Leger, Uto Karem - Danceflood [Mistakes Music]
3. Gabriel Rocha - Cars Girls [Toolroom Records]
4. Wally Lopez, MYNC - Back To Back [Cr2 Records]
5. Jay Lumen - Rise [Saved Records]
6. Filthy Rich - Revival [L.O.T.N.S.]
7. Jon Rundell - Thugs [Etch Recordings]
8. Namito, Gennaro Mastrantonio - Triggering Hope (Kiko Remix) [WTF! Music]
9. Kaiserdisco - Callao [MBF]
10. NiCe7 - Point [Gruuv]
11. Nicole Moudaber - L'Amour Tropique [Intec]
12. Paul Ritch - Common Sense [SCI+TEC]
13. Siwell - Melting Pot [Mistakes Music]
14. D-Unity - Lacking Serotonin [L.O.T.N.S.]

Louis Osbourne Online:
https://www.facebook.com/louisosbourne
http://twitter.com/#!/louisosbourne

​


----------



## Arnold

Simulant - wav form mix


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 044 feat. Hector 'Huggie' Merida*



Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 044 feat. Hector 'Huggie' Merida






Howdy Techno Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 044 featuring a guest mix from Los Angeles based DJ/Producer Hector 'Huggie' Merida from Monog Rec, Heaps Music, System Recordings, Looq Records. This episode includes tracks from Jin Choi & Walker Barnard, Francesco Gemelli, Patlac, Villa Gombao Inc, 
Charles Ramirez, Franksen & Tom Wax, Nat Self, Rob Nutek ,JoeySuki & MC Flipside, Marcel Fermier, Yapacc, Fapples,  J Alexander and many more.  

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Sunday
* 5 PM US Pacific / 8 PM US Eastern / 9PM Brazil*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

The Official Merlyn Martin fan page on Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialMerlynMartin 

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Merlyn Martin on Twitter:*
http://www.twitter.com/#!/merlynmartin






A Bit about Hector Merida:

Hector 'Huggie' Merida has been dedicated to the Global Underground Movement since the mid 1980’s. With an unrelenting passion for the music, the people, and the vibe they create, Hector has been focused on supplying the beats to universal movers, and global groovers of dance music all over the world! With over 24 years of hard work and dedication under his belt, Hector has reached, & touched the lives of faithful music loving fans everywhere with his own brand of 4 to 8 hour sets. Sets that will guide you directly to the dance floor. Hector's sets range from 116 bpm to 130bpm which allows him to take full charge of the dance floor by providing your with deep house, tribal house, tech house and techno... 

Hectors's most recent releases include the Martin Merida feat Martin Orchard 'Lotus' EP on Monog Records, the Martin Merida 'El Dia' EP on Heaps Music, the Jondi & Spesh ‘Little Big (Huggie & Thee-O Remix) on Looq Records, Huggie & Thee-O ‘Get High’ EP also on Looq Records, and the Huggie & Thee-O feat Erin Powers ‘Rain’ single on System Recordings. Hector has produced and remixed tracks for such labels as Looq Records, System Recordings, Hypnotic Room, Nosi Music, Polytechnic Recordings, and Toes in the Sand.

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*

Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 044 featuring Hector 'Huggie' Merida guest mix:
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisions_044(02June11)feat.Hector_'Huggie'_Merida.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________


Track Listing: 

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One)* 

Artist, Title, Label

1. Jin Choi & Walker Barnard - IÂ´m Just The Rain (Tolga Fidan Remix) - 
2. Francesco Gemelli - She Loves The 80's (Original mix)
3. Patlac - Twilight - 
4. Villa Gombao Inc - Circus Fiesta (Original Mix)
5. Charles Ramirez - Sundays In The Shade (Piek Remix) - 
6. Franksen & Tom Wax - Can´t Control It- Amused Records
7. Nat Self - Madam Bazooka (Original) (Jackmode Music)
8. Rob Nutek  - Sunshine In Space - Original Mix - RE:NU
9. JoeySuki & MC Flipside - Feel So Good (Zoltan Kontes & Jerome Robins House Mix) - PBR
10. Marcel Fermier - House Fever - 
11. Yapacc - 777 (Danilo Cardace & Elia Perazzini Remix) - 
12. Fapples - I Wuz Song (Luca M Remix) Outstrip Music
13. J Alexander - Directions (Vince Watson Mix) - Friends Eelctric

*Hector 'Huggie' Merida Guest Mix (Hour Two):*

Artist, Title, Label

1.  Intro by Round Table Knights - MTPCD005
2.  Time To Freak (Santos Resiak Remix) by T.W.I.C.E. - FLR021
3.  The June Theme (Harold Heath ReRub) by Bollo -
4.  Juan Y La Banda (Original Mix) by Felipe Venegas & Hanfry Martinez -
5.  Agogo (Phunk Division Remix) by Alfa Rhythm Boys -
6.  TTGB (Original Mix) by Angelo Ferreri & Outstrip -
7.  09 Cloudy (Original Mix) by Pol_On - Kitties Wanna Dance 2
8.  17 DSM (Original Mix) by Phonogenic
9.  Plastic Confidence (Hugo Remix) by Hermanez - Kling Klong
10. Your Love (Ian Pooley Remix) by Noel Nanton - Honchos Music/Grave Diggin
11. El DaFunke (Piek Remix) by Villa Gombao, Inc -
12. The Purple Ghost (Origninal Mix) by Purple Disco Machine - Deep Days Vol 5
13. Tu Isla (Technasia Soft Mix) by Technasia feat. Viviana Espinosa - Central


Hector 'Huggie' Merida online:
https://www.facebook.com/HuggieOfficial
http://twitter.com/#!/djhuggie

​


----------



## Heresy

*My DMC DJ competition 2min Trip/Industrial Hop set*

Hey BLers, its been awhile. I know yall heard my music before, but this time im goin for a turntablism title. If its worth it to ya, plz check it out and vote to support your fellow member. Thx Yall



http://dmcdjonline.com/watch-video.php?vid=Mzgy

http://soundcloud.com/kulture-selektah


----------



## PuLsEn

Hard, Old Skool techno vinylmix:

http://www.letsmix.com/pulsen#/mix/84290/driving_old_skool_techno


----------



## tom landers

Something to help nurse your hang over
http://soundcloud.com/thebeatlab/sunday-morning-mix


----------



## jpgrdnr

new trance 2011/downloadable:

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/dubsavesnewmixaug


----------



## socalthizzn

Got great tunes from liquid stranger, figure, calvertron, cyberoptics, downlink, datsik, sluggo, getter, bare, roksonix, skrillex, total recall, ry legit  + more that i mixed up for driving around too. 

http://soundcloud.com/sour_dee/bubble-guts


----------



## Supagroove

*mix from Barcelona!*

Hey Folks... here's a little mix from Barcelona for ya!

http://soundcloud.com/mkultra-too/markj-mkultra-cdj2000mix
MK Ultra CDJ-2000 mix 
Mark J 
August 2011 

Recorded @ MK Ultra Ltd, Barcelona 
Mastered @ Sintetics Digital Barcelona

Track-list:

Layo & Bushwacka – Sumnmer Gone 
Oliver Huntemann & Dubfire - Terra 
Reset Robot – Jomo 
Reset Robot – 9AD 
Oliver Klien - Hey Baby 
Ronan Portela & Ariel Rodz - La Saracha 
Jon Rundell - Knick Knack 
Momu - Space Pimp (Rob Nutek remix) 
Nagual Startone – Tauwetter (Nico Stojan remix) 
Gus Gus - Selfoss (Deepfunk's Unofficial remix) 
Universal Solution – Salford Salsa (DJ Meri Liquatech rub) 
Edu Imbernon - Niquel (Dosem remix)


----------



## Undertone

http://www.mixcloud.com/LegsLarrySmith/legslarrysmith-house2tech/

From House/Tech House to Deep, Dark, Mysterious Minimal Techno 

Enjoy!

(PM for tracklist)


----------



## doodahman1969

Mulatto Thunder August 23rd 2k11 Mix 



Dudley Strangeways- Into Deep
Sigha- I Am Apathy, I Am Submission
James Blake- Pan
Isolee- Torn
Jam City- Aqua Box
Daniel Dubb- No Holding Back
Emika- Count Backwards (Marcel Dettmann Remix)
Bok Bok- Hyperpass
Drrtyhaze- Superhigh (Ilya Santana Remix)
Ossie- Tarantula (Funkineven Mix)
Ghostleigh- Smile
Mr. C, Sychophnant Slags & Adultnapper- Anti Sailing
Gummihz- Head Rush
Egyptrixx- Liberation Front
Robag Wruhme- Blech
Hieroglyphic Being- Liquid Sex (Portable Remix)
Szare- Volya
Cesare Marchese- Aether
Legowelt- Sark Island Acid
Blawan- Bohla
Donato Dozzy- In Bed (Tin Man remix)
Microthol- Supergravity Solutions
Jubei- The Path
Surgeon- Muggerscum Out (Alex Smoke Remix)
Umek & Stefano Noferini- Complementary Access
Let's Go Outside- I'll Lick Your Spine (Repeat Repeat Remix)
Elon Ft. Maceo Plex- Bummalo (Vox Edit Digital Only)
Lee Curtis- Freak On
Hyetal- Diamond Islands (Boddika Remix)
Hector- Feed The Zoo (Original Mix)
Lee Burridge- Here's Johnny (Lazaro Casanova's Haunted Vocal Mix)
Anstam- Baldwin
Phidas- Cygnus Astratus
Luke Solomon- Ghouls (Claude vonstroke Remix)
Lerosa- Seeker
John Daly- Space Walk
DJ Buck- Nervous Acid
Hunee- Brother
Detroit Grand Pubahs- The Clapper
Desto- Glass Clouds
Queen Atom- Coka Zero
AFMB- Backup Days
Falty DL- Make It Difficult
Spencer Parker- I Think I Love You (reboot remix)
Objekt- Clk Recovery
Dorisburg- Sinai Hypnosis
Big Strick- State Of Emergency
Par Grindvik- Sinister (par grindvik rework)
Alexi Delano- The R-Edit
Bicep- Silk
Myriadd- A Hazy Memory
Shlomi Aber &  Dj Sneak- After Touch (shlomi aber Version)
Falko Brocksieper- Adobe
West Norwood Cassette Library- Get Lifted (Karenn Remix)
Giom & Joshua Heath- Mister Marvellous
Migrant- Limbic Sistim
Cosmin TRG- A universal Crush
Pawel- Coke
Thomas P. Heckmann- Medusa
Pictureplane- Negative Slave
Beat Pharmacy- Pump
Quarion- The Workout


----------



## Lettucehead

I'v posted a few mixes in here but never got any responses, I just do them for fun and to have around for me to listen. All the mixes I record are pretty much consisting of songs I like with not much concern of what other people are going to want to hear. But I have lurked these forums for long enough and would like to become a part of your awesomeness so I will share some of the ones I think stand out.

 I made this one for  a Halloween party I threw 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23731125/Lettucehead-Happy%20Halloween.mp3

Tracklist:
Altair Nouveau-Death On 4 Wheels
Daft Punk- Tron Legacy Theme
Spor-Electro Funeral 
Shockone-Polygram (Dirtyphonics RMX)
Kraddy- AndroidPorn (Mochipet Godzillaporn RMX)
The Cool Kids- Black Mags
Bird Peterson- Right Em Off (Vex One RMX)
Pretty Lights- Keep Em Bouncin 
Glitch Mob- Animus Vox
Prefuse 73- Point To B
Daedelus- Snooze Button
Oddioblender- The Joy Of Stroking Knobs
Mr Flash- Disco Dynamite



A tech house=y type mix I did Svpreme Fiend has been an online friend of mine for a few years now, that remix is dope as funk. Also my friend made that loop I start off with so I decided to make one featuring my favorite artists mixed with some of my friends
http://soundcloud.com/lettucehead/blips-and-blops
Tracklist:
SteveOK-Ambient loop 
Tom Budden- Grabbing For Straws 
Shlomi Aber- Freakside 
Fatboy Slim and Hervé- The Machines Can Do The Work (Keith and Supabeatz RMX) 
Chemical Brothers- Another World 
Svpreme Fiend- Fervor (Contakt RMX) 
Format:B- Africa 
Oliver Huntemann- Albino 
Ocelot- Beating Hearts (Louis La Roche RMX) 
Arno Cost and Norman Doray- Apocalypse (Sebastien Leger RMX)


Started off putting together some electro tracks and decided to keep all human elements out of it and make a robot themed mix
http://soundcloud.com/kevinlettucehead/how-many-robots-does-it-

Shadow Dancer- Be Happy 
Boys Noize- Kontact Me 
Mr Oizo- M-Seq 
Jaxtrak (Basement Jaxx)- Bring The Robots 
Felix Cartel- The Riddler 
Daft Punk- Technologic (Stupid Fresh RMX) 
Bag Raiders- Turbo Love (Tough Love Edit) 
Wolfgang Gartner- Push And Rise 
Treasure Fingers- 'Cross The Dance Floor (Designer Drugs RMX) 
Brisker and Magitman- Discodelic (Dousk RMX) 
Dousk- Heavy Armor

I am a HUGE fan of french/disco house so naturally I had the most fun doing and listening to this one

http://soundcloud.com/ellisdeetrails/french-toasted-part-2

Tracklist:
Le Knight Club- Holiday On The Rocks 
Chromeo- Hot Mess (Duck Sauce RMX) 
Mr Oizo- Gay Dentist (JFK Edit) 
Armand Van Helden- I Want Your Soul (Fake Blood RMX) 
Pony Pony Run Run- - Hey You (Go Go Bizkitt RMX) 
Shadow Dancer- This Is This 
Daft Punk- Around The World ( Rustler RMX) 
Avicii and Sebasian Drums- My Feelings for You (Tom Geiss Vs Johan and Wedel RMX) 
Kaskade- Devil On My Shoulder (Troydon RMX) 
Candy Dealers- Steppin' out (Frankie J RMX) 
Phantoms Revenge- Absolute Ego Riot (Louis La Roche Edit)

Me experimenting with making a mix that is rise/fall/rise/fall
http://soundcloud.com/kevinlettucehead/fuck
DJ Godfather-Turn My Swag On 
Boys Noize- Nott (Shadow Dancer RMX) 
Mr Oizo- and Gaspard Augé- Tricycle 
Alix Parez- The Resolution 
Bird Peterson- Twerk Central 
Duck Sauce- Barbara Streisand (O God RMX) 
Sean Biddle- Downtown Days 
Bag Raiders- Turbo Love (Lightyear remix) 
Jon Gurd- It's Only A Disco (James Talk RMX) 
Felix Da Housecat- What Does It Feel Like (Royksopp RMX) 
Treasure Fingers- It's Love


I have lots more, hope someone out there enjoys these on some level. Just tryin' to spread the love I have for these tracks.


----------



## PowerShot1

http://soundcloud.com/slaynuff/variety-mix

1. Beat Service - Outsider (Original Mix)
2. Dezza - I Wonder (Original Mix) 3:13
3. Marc Simz - The Dreamcatcher (Original Mix) 4:53
4. Orjan Nilsen - Between the Rays (Original Mix) 6:51
5. Pobsky - Final Cloud (Original Mix) 8:55
6. Aly & Fila - Khepera (Original Mix) 10:45
7. Chase & Status - Time (Kidnap & Ransom Remix) 11:54
8. Fedde Le Grand & Patric La Funk - Autosave (Original Mix) 14:01
9. ASYS - Bassturbation (Organ Donors Remix) 16:30
10. Koincide - Get Down (Original Mix) 17:40
11. Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon (Original Mix) 19:50
12. Nero & Skrillex - Promises (Original Mix) 21:01
13. Crystal Fighters - Follow (Roksonix Remix) 23:50
14. Emalkay - Fabrication (Extended Mix) 24:57
15. Girl Audio - I Like the Bass (Original Mix) 27:20
16. MGMT - Kids (DatsiK Remix) 28:50
17. Plan B - Love Goes Down (Doctor P Remix) 30:14
18. Porter Robinson - Say My Name (Original Mix) 32:20
19. Digital Freq - Thriller (Original Mix) 33:28
20. Mord Fustang - Super Meat Freeze (Original Mix) 35:03
21. Rusko - Everyday (Netsky Remix) 38:01
22. Bassjackers - Mush Mush (Original Mix) 41:09
23. Cahill - In Case I Fall (R3hab Remix) 43:01
24. Hot Pink Delorean & Disco Villains - Move it (Original Mix) 44:50
25. Sander Van Doorn - Koko (Bingo Players Remix) 46:29
26. Xilent - Choose Me I (Original Mix) 48:17
27. Freestylers - Frozen (Cookie Monsta Remix) 50:01
28. Darius & Finlay - Show Me 10 (Giorgio Gees Remix) 51:30
29. Robbie Rivera - Let Me Slip My Drink (Chuckie Remix Angle Edit) 52:29
30. Wragg & Log One - U R Zero (Original Mix) 54:46
31. ASYS - Acid Zombie (Original Mix) 56:07

Last two Speak for themselves! Enjoy.


----------



## Antisystem

Urban Assault Mix (Techno/Breakbeat/Acid/Psy/DnB/Dubstep...)

http://soundcloud.com/crackspunk/sets/urban-assault-mix-techno/

Length: 69 mins
Filesize: 117 MB
Format: 235kbps VBR LAME MP3

Tracklist:
1. Brainpain - Bombkicks Snareblades 
-> Vex'd - Thunder 
2. The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up 
3. BK - Under The Influence 
4. Kratzer - Baby 
5. Xerox & Illumination - Battleship (Krunch Remix) 
6. Infected Mushroom feat. Xerox - Acid Killer 
7. Hallucinogen - Snakey Shaker 
8. Pzylo - Candyflipping 
9. Fabulous 23s - It's Fucking Dark 
10. Riino - Brainsucker 
11. New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix) 
12. DK8 - Murder Was The Bass (Reworked) 
13. Vitalic - La Rock 01 
14. Dopplereffekt - Superior Race 
15. Broken Note - Crux 
16. Black Sun Empire - Arrakis 
-> Black Sun Empire & Corrupt Souls - Everything 
17. Audio - My Generation


----------



## senzou

I am an old fart with a pc Mix (Breakbeat Techno)

was meant as a response to the age old discussion vinyl vs mp3 dj's and a joke
involving teenagers that arent djs but have a mac.

Length: 37 mins

Tracklist:
1.) rude 66 - not my day
2.) the unknown soldier - babylon's gifts
3.) hyde - pump it up
4.) cursor miner - skunk works
5.) hudson mohawke - velvet peel
6.) plastique de reve - do it!
7.) gosub - strange city
8.) yasmin gate feat. t.raumschmiere - go on (the crime remix)
9.) dexter - raw!
10.) perspects - tender taming (cruel shoes)

and some samples from the motion picture 'the day after' here and there

have fun!

http://soundcloud.com/senzffm/digitaler_aufstand


----------



## jamesc81

couple of trance mixes, mainly tunes i heard in ibiza and creamfields this year  http://snd.sc/nkEAar http://snd.sc/oVC5s1


----------



## NobleFox

2 Recent Chillout/Electronic/Downtempo mixes I made:

Memoirs Found In A Bathtub:




http://soundcloud.com/willgillespie/memoirs-found-in-a-bathtub

Swayzak-Ilegal :Medicine Label
Airliner-Illuminism
Monolake-Cern : Imbalance Computer Music
Guardner-Ways :Electrolux
Chymera-Umbrella (Beatless Mix) : Ovum
Ruxpin-Midnight Drive : Elektrolux
Guardner-Seeds : Elektrolux
Aes Dana-Iris Rotation : Ultimae Records
Senking-Skidozer 301 : Rastar-Norton
Stendec-Feint : Expanding Records
Blackfilm-Sonar : Denovali Records
Androcell-Atmos-Spheres : Celestial Dragon Records
Healer-Speaking With A Def Man : Flying Rhino Records
Chris Zippel-Around, Arrived-P-S : Elektrolux
Gate Zero-White Sand Part 2 (Self Oscillate Remix) : Fax +49-69/450464
Mr. Projectile-Sinking : Merck
Solar Fields-Star Fruit : Ultimae Records
Hecq-Iso : Hymen Records
Kiln-Tigertail : Ghostly International
Another Electronic Musician-Conjecture Correction : n5MD
Bioground-Lovelogue Feat. Jon Silva : Plastic City
Budai & Vic-Cross The Line : Plastic City
Krill.Minima-The Escargot's Dream : Native State Records
Ruxpin-Those Angel Wings Look Comfortable : n5MD
Carbon Based Lifeforms-Hydrophonic Garden : Ultimae Records

Have Space Suit-Will Travel:




http://soundcloud.com/willgillespie/have-space-suit-will-travel

Lusine icl-Dr. Chinme : Hymen
John Daly-Flashback : Wave
Fresh Moods-Delite Electronic : Electrolux
Com Truise-Hyperlips : Ghostly International
Subtonal-Harc : Electrolux
Alain Goraguer-Le Bracelet : Pathe Marconi
Alucidnation-The Infinite Variety : Big Chill
Serafim Tsotsonis-No Tears : Klik
Nor Elle-Reflection : Mole Listening Pearls
Exit Zero-Where Is My You : Altered Moods
Jan Jelinek-Do Dekor : Scape
Reagenz-Freerotation : Workshop
Lackluster-Bothersome (Mother Mix) : Monotonik
David McCaullum-The Edge
Nuspirit Helsinki-Subzero : Guidance
Jens Buchert-Green Velvet : Liquid Lounge
Lusine icl-Chao (Crunch Remix) : Hymen
Kiln-Rustdusk : Ghostly International
Bluetech-Rite Of The Dragonfly : Aleph Zero
Fresh Moods-Shiny Cage : Elektrolux
Recloose-Cardiology : Planet E
DJ Krush-Final Home


----------



## Maui2k

newest one. some exclusives and unreleased stuff. bunch of double drops and blends. dubstep, drumstep, dnb, dub, ravey stuff. tracklist will come soon.  

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-the-fall-of


----------



## PowerShot1

http://soundcloud.com/slaynuff/dubstep-mixtape-contest

Some filthy dubstep for ya


----------



## tom landers

Finallly got my recording equipment fixed. Here's a live mix I made the other day. A lot of new electro and house tracks. head bangers! 
Let me know what you think!

http://soundcloud.com/thebeatlab/return-of-the-hyphy-movement

Tracklist:
1. 9000 -Carl Tricks 
2. Baby Got Back (Bingo Players Bootleg) -Sir Mix-a-lot 
3. The Funky One -Bart B More & Harvard Bass 
4. ZHM (Dada Life Remix) -Mustard Pimp 
5. Deep Red -Fake Blood 
6. The Dark One -Bart B More & Harvard Bass 
7. Bodywork -Bart B More & Tommie Sunshine 
8. 818 -Wolfgang Gartner 
9. Fight Club Is Closed (Time For Rock n Roll) (Ftampa Remix) -Dada Life 
10. The Way It Was -Wolfgang Gartner


----------



## physix

*DJ Brandon Patr!k - "Till Comes the Groove: A Confessional" - House/Techno/Glitch/Etc*


*"Till Comes the Groove: A Confessional"*
*Maestro: Brandon Patr!k*
_Exemplii et Artist -- Fall 2011_








*
*

*Genre(s): *Glitch / House / Funk-Step / Techno / TechHouse / Warehouse / Cosmic Disco / Etc.-Step / STFU&DNCE-Step

“Till Comes the Groove” is the official exemplii etartist for DJ Brandon Patr!k (aka The Freaky Afronaut) and represents histechnical prowess, track selection, and unique blending skills. *BP!K* breathes love and life into each mix and every release. If it doesn’t move you, you may want to make sure your will is in order – because you just may be dead.

*Listen: 
*On MixCloud. 
On SoundCloud.
SoundCloud Download Link.


Theoric? Check. 
Praxic? Double-check. 
Poïetic? Oh, hell yes-check. 

*Track Sequence*
*Format [Title -- Artist -- Label]*
1. Irma Vep -- ill.gates & meesha feat. Masia One - Muti Music
2. Disco Biscuit -- P.H. Fat -- Muti Music
3. Chrome Splat -- Tipper -- Tippermusic
4. Killin Time -- K+Lab, Kolab -- Empathy Recordings
5. Creamy Taco -- Opiuo -- Addictech
6. The Light We Bring -- Love & Light -- Simplify Recordings
7. 12 Mile High -- Thunderball, JPOD the Beat Chef -- ESL Music
8. Loist Moinal -- Opiuo -- Addictech
9. Future Funk -- Rogerseventytwo -- Fool's Gold Records
10. Longo -- Per Hammar -- Mija Recordings
11. Until the Day -- Honey Dijon feat. Dajae -- Toolroom Records
12. Just 4 You -- Alex Kenji, Federico Scavo -- Hotfingers
13. Hurricane -- Citizen Kain, Maverickz -- Freshin
14. What Don't U See -- Ksky -- Support House Records
15. Is This Something -- Coat Of Arms -- Futureboogie Recordings
16. Xilent -- Multishapes -- Audioporn
17. Is This Something -- Coat Of Arms -- Futureboogie Recordings
18. Intro -- Alex Costa -- Potobolo Records
19. Pussy & The Cat -- Jeremy Joshua -- Sampled Recordings
20. Doin' Ya Thang -- Oliver $ -- Play It Down
21. The Sound Of Violence -- Cassius, Franco Cinelli -- Cassius Records
22. Battle For Middle You -- Julio Bashmore -- PMR
23. Walk 4 Me -- Tronco Traxx -- Henry Street Music
24. Ah! Yeah! Oh! Yeah! (Oliver $ Remix) -- Kassette Boys -- Kassette Records
25. Kitchens and Bedrooms -- Alexis Raphael -- Lower East
26. Cry (Just A Little) -- Bingo Players -- Hysteria
27. Rhythm For Me -- Santiago & Bushido -- Relief Records
28. Disco Beat -- Michalskie -- Nightrain Music
29. Where Is That Song -- Ues -- Exprezoo Records
30. Roland Clark & Amanda Pena -- My CD -- Sondos Records
31. Marlon D -- Put Faith In My Drum -- Underground Collective In Colombia Ep 2
32. Le Babar -- Just Know -- Flatpack Traxx
33. Scott Diaz -- Get Your Music On -- connect:d
34. 27 Holton -- Marcel Wave -- Freerange Records
35. Wehbba -- Human Interface -- Tronic
36. Freaky Behaviour -- Temptation -- Drop Music
37. Lovebirds feat. Stee Downes -– Want You In My Soul -- Winding Road


*Contact:*
bp.k@brandonpatrik.net
hnic@houseofbabylon.net



I truly hope you enjoy this.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Djchris

*Crazik - ReSound 013*





*QUALITY PROGRESSIVE - TECHNO*

*ReSound 013:* When Sound meets Nature...
This mix is dedicated to the Nature we must preserve against Human madness… This fucking world where all is about money & power but not the planet nor our health...


Enjoy this new release !

*LISTEN:*http://soundcloud.com/soundzzzgood/crazik-resound-013-on-etn-fm
*DOWNLOAD:*http://www.crazik.com/crazik_resound_013.htm

More: http://www.crazik.com/


----------



## panic in paradise

FloorEssence no. 2 ( SunRise mix )*House


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 068 | Sept. 29th, 2011: Dragon & Jontron (+ Randy Bonus Mix) [podcast/download]





The time has come! Welcome back to another episode of Open House! I am very excited to welcome Dragon & Jontron to the show today - these fellas are resident DJ's for Beta Nightclub in Denver, CO, voted North America's best nightclub! This mix a special one, just for you...

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

*It could take up to 24 hours for the episode to update in iTunes, so for immediate music, check out the episode's page 

Combining talents in the Spring of 2010, Dragon and Jontron haven’t taken long to make a splash in the dance music world. The duo are responsible for prolific remixes for some of the most respected artists in the scene including: Tiesto, Kaskade, BT, Jes, Afrojack, and La Roux to name a few. Their productions have been released on such powerhouse labels as Ultra, Nervous, Black Hole, Magik Musik, PBR, Plasmapool and many more.

As artists, their talents transcend the studio work that has brought them international acclaim. Both are also residents of Beta Nightclub in Denver, the #1 club in North America. Playing a combination of progressive, electro and the special Dragon & Jontron sound, they’ve managed to successfully fuse their talents in the studio with their keen ability to rock a dance floor.

Dragon & Jontron's Track List:

01) Dragon & Jontron - Wheels Up
02) Underworld - Diamond Jigsaw (Moguai Remix)
03) Style of Eye - We Are Boys
04) Jordy Licious - Last Night
05) Gofman & Tsukerman - We Control U
06) Daniel Portman - Rock The Key
07) Florence and the Machine - You Got The Love (Mark Knight Mix)
08) Astrix - Reunion (Jerome Isma-Ae Remix)
09) Tomcraft - I Need Your Love
10) Deadmau5 - Where Are My Keys
11) Afrojack - Bangduck (Moguai Remix)
12) Michael Woods - First Aid
13) David Guetta - Glasgow

************************************
************************************

Today I am pleased to announce an Open House upgrade. I think it is important to continue the dedicated artist episode initiated at the beginning of year two, but I also want you to feel more connected with ME... So, starting today, I'm excited to feature a bonus set once per month. This extra episode will be thirty minutes to one hour of: recordings from my sets on the road, mixes I do in my studio, sneak peaks of upcoming productions I'm working on, showcases of tunes I'm digging, etc...

Today's bonus set is a 1 hour clip from my 3 hour set last month at the legendary Beta in Denver, CO, voted number one Nightclub in North America. I figured it would be fitting since the dedicated artist episode this week features Beta's resident DJs, Dragon & Jontron. This mix has been featured on Suzy Solar's "Solar Power Sessions" as well as Ray Mack's "Functional Parts" on DI.fm - I hope you enjoy!

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

Randy Seidman's Track List:

01) Alex Kenji - Something About You (Mix 1)
02) Mark Stacey - See You Soon (Original Mix)
03) Luke March - Fluid (Original Mix)
04) Matan Caspi - Everything Sax (Original Mix)
05) ThreeSixty & Dirty Harris - Cartel (Original Mix)
06) Lewis Lastella - Sunset (Angelo Ferreri Remix)
07) Tiger Stripes - Spirited Away (Ko-Matsushima & Erich Logan Remix)
08) St. Curtiz & Lucas Reyes - Changes (Peter Brown Remix)
09) Matan Caspi - You Spin Me Around (Eitan Carmi Dub)
10) Essential Groovers - Seth (Extended Mix)
11) Peter Brown - Hey Everybody (No Vox Mix)
12) Jonathan Ulysses & Peter Brown - No Friends (Peter Brown Dub Mix)
13) Dinka & Lizzie Curious - Green Leaf (Stanley Ross Mental Techno Remix)
14) Remaniax, Disfunktion, & Essential Groovers - Pass that Dutch (JVA Remix)
15) Josha & Paul Misano - 180 Degrees (DJ Soulstar Edit)
16) Jerome Isma-Ae & Sebastian Krieg - Miura (Original Mix)
17) Dargento - Long Time (Sebastian Krieg & Roman F Dub)

************************************
************************************

Future OH Episodes:

EPISODE 069 | October 13th, 2011: Seth Vogt
EPISODE 070 | October 27th, 2011: Bones
EPISODE 071 | November 10th, 2011: Android Cartel
EPISODE 072 | November 24th, 2011: Graeme Lloyd
EPISODE 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk
EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## ColtDan

Group Home - Supa Star Intro Looped ft Nas is like beat mix 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EK62jJmTDE


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 051 feat. Sean Place*



Subdivisions 051 feat. Sean Place






Howdy Technohouse Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 051 featuring DJ/Producer Sean Place from Intermission Ltd  Rec - NY. This episode includes tracks from Rodriguez JR,  K-Bana, Florian Kruse, Daniele Kama, Yotam Avni, Deepgroove, Felipe L & Ze Chezz, Kiko, BNZO, Matt Prehn feat. Lu Chase, Heartik  and many, many more!

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Sunday
* 5 PM US Pacific / 8 PM US Eastern / 9PM Brazil*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Subdivisions Global Radio Show on Twitter:*
http://twitter.com/#!/TheSubdivisions







A Bit about Sean Place: n 

Sean Place has been tudying electronic music since ‘94 has made him a scholar in his own time. Sean's taste in music has been heavily influenced by early industrial and techno. Some examples being Underworld, Ministry, KMFDM, Orbital, Front Line Assembly, The Chemical Brothers, Revolting Cocks, Daft Punk, Moby, and various WaxTrax artists. Pride in track selection and integrity can be seen and felt by anyone who is witness to his sets.

This past couple years have yielded great opportunities for Sean playing at events such as WMC (Winter Music Conference) in South Beach, Miami and at WEMF (World Electronic Music Festival) in Canada. Sean is also an occasional guest on the Intermission Transmission Radio Show Mondays on MiamiBeatz.com. Past destinations include various gigs in New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Florida, Colorado, Maryland, and Canada.

2010 has been very active with nearly every weekend booked on a solo project or playing alongside old friend and new found partner in crime Mike Sims. The two have been taking over Techno as we know it in Upstate NY and are pushing out of state gigs monthly. Sean, now sponsored by local artist and graphic designer "1000 Styles", www.thousandstyles.com, is very proud to be part of such a talented company and has many plans for great projects in the near future.

Recent ventures into production have been very successful signing tracks on labels such as Intermission Ltd, Downtown Music, Urbanized, Keep On Techno Special, and Brown Paper Bag Recordings in just a few short months. 

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*

*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 051 featuring Sean Place guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_051_(15Sept11)_feat.Sean_Place.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________


Track Listing: 

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One)*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Rodriguez JR. - Massilia - Mobilee
2. K-Bana - Jive (Deep Mix) - Night Drive Music
3. Florian Kruse - Kindness House - Dirt Crew 
4. Daniele Kama - Above The Sunshine (Charles Ramirez Remix) - 
5. Yotam Avni - What Is Deep (Original Mix) - Espai Music
6. Mentalic pres. The 2930s - Just Let Go 2011 - Ipoly Music
7. Deepgroove - Sun Seed - MBF
8. Felipe L & Ze Chezz  - Look Up (Dubman F Remix) - Asymmetric
9. Joy_Marquez_&_Paco_Buggin_-_ - _Mexico_DF_(Paul_Rodner_Rmx) - 76
10. Kiko - Spank (Original) - UNI
11. BNZO - Shadowtricks - MBF
12. Matt Prehn feat. Lu Chase - Still Got Love (Nutritious remix) - Bounce House
13. Heartik - Last Of The Breed (Original mix) - Suara

*Sean Place (Hour Two)*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Apple Juice ft. Sean Place - Give Yourself Up To Techno (Angel Alanis Remix) (Intermission Ltd)
2. Andrei Morant - Dead Ringer (Subforce Operator Remix) (Scope Recordings)
3. Subforce - Foul Play (Capital Techno)
4. Secret Cinema - Timeless Altitude (Secret Cinemas 2011 Mix) (Tronic)
5. Apple Juice ft. Sean Place - Give Yourself Up To Techno (Subway Baby Remix) (Intermission Ltd)
6. Deetron - Starblazer (Rejected)
7. Elton D - Better Days (Capital Techno)
8. Q - The Beat (iLike)
9. Anti-Slam - Mother Fuckin (Proud Sound Productions)
10. Apple Juice - Get Of The Mic (Anatolian Beats)
11. Steve Breeze & Miroslav Petkovic - Bar (Masai Warriors)
12. Underworld - Dark And Long (Christian Smith's Tronic Treatment Remix) (Tronic)
13. Joris Voorn - Incident (Miyagi) (Rejected)
​


----------



## socalthizzn

http://soundcloud.com/sour_dee/bubbleguts-3-0



Figure remix - the juggernaut
12th planet - lootin 92
Wonkap - lets go
Quartus saul - green light
Vaski - blackout
Mantis - hoodshit
Excision - darkness
Excision & noiz - force
Total recall - juggernaut
Feed me - blood red
Vaski - gotham w/ bear trap
Excision - bear trap
Zomboy - party
Excision - whalestep
Terravita - freakout
Liquid stranger - shake my ass
Run dmt - drop top
Creeptown remix - cut throat
Dj pleasure - bounty hunter
Og sin - fleshwound
Camo & krooked - cant get enough
Mantis - boss fight
Jamburgular - haters
Mantis - alessa
Mantis - levithian
Mantis - asylum
Zeds dead - white satin


----------



## PowerShot1

http://soundcloud.com/slaynuff/i-smoke-weed

Electro, House, Dubstep, & DnB 

Smoke weed, and freestyle a mix!


----------



## Mystic Styles

Mystic Styles said:


> been a while since i posted here, but here's a mix I just made of some fun summer, poolside type house, enjoy
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jozef80/jozef-summatime
> 
> [Jam Funk - Whorehouse Music
> South of Roosevelt - Over Me
> Kinky Movement - Try Again
> Lurob & Chad Neiro - Rollin With The Pain
> Jeremy Joshua - Pussy and the Cat
> Tim Nobody & Big Joe Hix - Rollin in the Beat
> Soul De Marin - Got the Love
> Jorge Watts & The House Inspectors Hot Shit
> Kid Culture - It's Green on the Other Side
> Da Sunlounge & Inland Knights - Weekend
> DJ Dan - In Your Area (club mix)
> Kraak & Smaak - Call up to Heaven (Gramophonedzie remix)



ill be having new mixes soon.   Just bought ableton + apc40 + macbook pro, so expect some different, mulit-genre mixes from me in the future


----------



## atri

http://www.mixcloud.com/atri/atri-booty-for-cs/

first mix in yeeeeeeeears. 
Grammas Remix - unknown
Fade Away (Mikey Likes It Remix) - Planet Cognac
Crypt Tales - Samples
Fireman (Samples Remix) - Lil Wayne
Moon Booty - Knight Riderz
Half Lit Half Bent Ciggarette - Oh Tebins
Camp Cognac -  Bartlomein
Carpillow -  Bartlomein
Grind Baby -  Samples
Mike, Aaron And Eddie (Boreta Remix) -  Haiku De Etat
Enter The Brahmin (Knight Riderz Remix) -  Thunderball
Transmition -  Fat Pat
Yoke - The Disciple Grin
Funk A Duck - Yenks


mostly glitch hop little bit of dubstep :D


----------



## w33dsp34k

http://soundcloud.com/marvelous/hardstyle-rmx


----------



## mechanical

Mark Ankh promo mix - September 2011
link
http://soundcloud.com/mark-ankh/mark-ankh-promo-mix-september


----------



## mindseye

chilled dubstep set by me mindseye real mellow vibes

http://www.mixcloud.com/minds_eye/dub-side/


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 069 | Oct. 13th, 2011: Seth Vogt [podcast/download]





Hi music land! Welcome back for a very special Episode 69 of Open House, featuring an exclusive guest mix by Florida’s Seth Vogt, an extremely talented DJ/producer who I’m proud to welcome to the show!

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

*It could take up to 24 hours for the episode to update in iTunes, so for immediate music, check out the episode's page 

Breaking into the Orlando electronic dance music scene in 1996, Seth Vogt’s goal of making top quality productions is a non-stop progression. Seth began his career producing dance music along with his best friend, Michael Tucker (2001 Grammy Nominee for N Sync’s “Bye, Bye, Bye”). They both began as keyboard players and producers for Sam Mollison (the voice of Sasha’s “Magic” and “Higher Ground”) under the pseudonym H.E.R.O.. After this introduction, Seth began DJing at local parties. He quickly was offered opportunities to play alongside some of the greatest international DJ’s in the world such as John Graham (aka Quivver), Seb Fontaine, Noel Sanger, Jimmy Van M, and many others.

Seth’s impressive discography of remixes includes names such as Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, Alicia Keys, Korn, N’Sync, Rihanna, and Usher. In addition to these big name pop acts, Seth has remixed underground legends Jimmy Van M, Rene Amesz, Quivver, and Anthony Pappa to name just some. Seth Vogt has original productions and remixes on labels such as  Sunkissed, Boz Boz, Fluid, and his own imprint, M-Toxin Recordings. His tunes have been played on dance floors internationally, featured in DJ sets by heavy hitters such as The Crystal Method, Deadmau5, Paul Oakenfold, Satoshi Tommie, Hernan Cattaneo, and Matt Darey.

Seth Vogt’s outstanding musical ability, ambition, drive, and his keen attention to detail are the components that will lead to his continued future success… I’m excited to feature him on the show today, enjoy!

Seth Vogt's Track List:

01) Pendulum – Watercolour (Deadmau5 Remix)
02) Moguai – 8001 (Original Mix)
03) Innate, Ben Coda – Brighton Rocks (Original Mix)
04) Umek, Beltek – Army Of Two (Jay Lumen Remix)
05) Seth Vogt – Southbound Control (Original Mix)
06) DJ Groover – At Night (Bass Kleph Dub)
07) Jay Lumen – Good Woodoo (Original Mix)
08) Bass Kleph, Chris Arnott, BKCA – We Feel Love (Original Club Mix)
09) Josh The Funky – 1 Every Night (Original Mix)
10) HouseFlyz – Hear The Sound (Seth Vogt Remix)

Future OH Episodes:

EPISODE 070 | October 27th, 2011: Bones
EPISODE 071 | November 10th, 2011: Android Cartel
EPISODE 072 | November 24th, 2011: Graeme Lloyd
EPISODE 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk
EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## @lterEgo

dj medieval said:


> Rowan Blades & Chris Lake - Malteser Geezer



an oldie but goodie for sure. chris lake used to make such fantastic tracks... it's sad to lose him to the land of cheese.

my new mix is a smorgasbord of sleazy deep house and slow-motion techno: let's work %)


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 070 | Oct. 27th, 2011: Bones (+ Randy October Mix) [podcast/download]*

Open House 070 | Oct. 27th, 2011: Bones (+ Randy Seidman October Mix) [podcast/download]





*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

*It could take up to 24 hours for the episode to update in iTunes, so for immediate music, check out the episode's page 

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House! A very special exclusive for you today featuring one of my favorite DJ's from Colorado, an artist who has impressed me as priding himself on quality and versatility. For the past 10 years, Bones has been a regular fixture and respected member of the Denver dance music scene.  He has made his mark as a go-to opener, having shared the decks with the likes of Lee Burridge, Danny Howells, Damian Lazarus, "Evil" Eddie Richards, Ben Watt, Miguel Migs, Mark Farina, and Jimpster, among others.

After the end of a long-running residency at Shelter nightclub, he has focused his attention on a wide range of events, everything from daytime Kentucky Derby parties at the Denver Botanic Gardens to intimate warehouse afterhours affairs.  In addition to keeping busy with DJing, he has spent the last the last three years working closely with DJ Hipp-E throwing epic events under the banner of Roots Denver, bringing a steady stream of national and international talent to the city.

Bones' Track List:

01) Autodeep - Colorful Loving feat. James Kakande
02) Roman Fleischer - Can't Get Enough
03) Art of Tones - About Time
04) Seuil - Freakin 4
05) Junkie XL - Molly's E (Azari & III Vocal Remix)
06) Greg Paulus - Nightime (Crazy P Remix)
07) Kyodai - Mi Rumba (Genius of Time Remix)
08) Phonogenic - Bells of Nuogram
09) Craig Stewart - Make Me (Office Gossip Remix)
10) Macromism - Le Bal Masque
11) Daniel Mehlhart - Der Tonkopfreiniger

************************************
************************************

This month’s exclusive bonus set is a clip of the recording from my performance at GIANT’s Yost Theater in Santa Ana, California earlier this month, where I played alongside Infected Mushroom and Giant resident, Daniel Minaya. My selection of tunes includes some favorites from the big shows I played over this past summer – Privilege in Ibiza, Burning Man at Black Rock City, Rise in Boston, Beta in Denver… I also included a portion of Daniel’s set as well, so you can get a good taste of the warm up vibe! I hope you enjoy!  

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

Daniel Minaya's Track List:

01) Envotion - The Last Wave (Jody Wisternoff Remix)
02) Danny Loko - Coastal (Eelke Kleijn Remix)
03) Underworld - Dark & Long (Christian Smith Tronic Treatment Remix)
04) Ben Coda - Bloom (Matan Caspi Remix)
05) Redanka - Scorched Love [Scorchio Remake] (Original Mix)
06) Daniel Minaya & Shane Martinez - Expectations
07) Andy Duguid Feat. Leah - Miracle Moments (Original Mix)

Randy Seidman's Track List:

01) Peter Brown – Hey Everybody (No Vox Mix)
02) Jonathan Ulysses & Peter Brown – No Friends (Peter Brown Dub Mix)
03) Dinka & Lizzie Curious – Green Leaf (Stanley Ross Mental Techno Remix)
04) Josha & Paul Misano – 180 Degrees (DJ Soulstar Edit)
05) Dargento – Long Time (Sebastian Krieg & Roman F Dub)
06) Maor Levi – Reflect (Jerome Isma-Ae & Daniel Portman Remix)
07) Eitan Carmi – Aqua Line (Original Mix)
08) Yuri Kane – Right Back (Craving & Howe Remix)

************************************
************************************

Future OH Episodes:

EPISODE 071 | November 10th, 2011: Android Cartel
EPISODE 072 | November 24th, 2011: Graeme Lloyd
EPISODE 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk
EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## mindseye

alrite guys heres a nice tech house set by myself mindseye happy uplifting vibes hope you all enjoy all feedback appreciated! 

http://www.mixcloud.com/minds_eye/tech-house-set-011111/


----------



## PowerShot1

Just PURE Filthy Dubstep:

*** http://soundcloud.com/slaynuff/filthy-habits ***


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 071 | Nov. 10th, 2011: Android Cartel [podcast/download]*





Welcome back to another groovy episode Open House! Today is a special exclusive featuring L.A. based techno/tech house duo, Android Cartel.

*-Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
-Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

*It could take up to 24 hours for the episode to update in iTunes, so for immediate music, check out the episode's page 

Based out of Los Angeles, androids Reagan Denius and Christopher Mohn are integral artists in crafting the sound of West Coast underground techno, tech-house, and house, and have exploded into the scene with a ravenous force that only and android army could invoke. With an attitude bumping enough for a dirty downtown warehouse, and moods big enough for the main room dance floor, the Cartel's conception of atmosphere and rhythm has found a place amongst the biggest producers and DJs of modern dance music...

Android Cartel has seen a multitude of releases on solid labels over the past few years such as ViVa MUSiC / iVAV Recordings, Railyard Recordings, Mija Recordings, Sleaze UK, Tokio Recordings, and Fade Records. They've also landed two songs on Emerson Todd's recent compilation for the Balance : Electric series. Currently the Android’s are finishing up their full-length album featuring a journey from ambient, to downtempo, to house, hip hop, then drum and bass. The album features vocal talent from LA locals such as Cari Golden, MC XYZ, and Fab Morvan, as well as live instrument performances from the likes of LA locals PABLoKEY, Tristan Nortan, and Scott Dixon. The album is a celebration of music, LA talent, and robots.

Recently they launched their new label Sketchbook – is a place where an artist creates a track and the label subsequently reveals to listeners all the various parts and colors of the project - like pages from an actual artist’s sketchbook. A Sketchbook release can never be finished, and instead it encourages infinite amounts of variation via direct interaction with the user. Whether in a club setting as a DJ tool or in the production sphere as either the stems for a studio remix or live performance, exploiting new technologies such as Native Instrument’s Traktor and Ableton's Bridge, the possibilities are only limited by the imagination. Early support for the label comes from the likes of big boys such as Mauro Picotto, Slam, and Wally Lopez.

Android Cartel's Track List:

01) Mirko Loko – Gloria (Original Mix)
02) Sascha Dive – New Frontiers (Original Mix)
03) Fallhead – Pandinus (Timmo Epidemic Remix)
04) Android Cartel – Purple Groove (Ds and Cs Bot Smuggler Remix)
05) Luis Rosario – Dub Disco (Android Cartel’s Disco Droid Remix)
06) Pitched To The Max (Sasha Carassi Remix)
07) A. Trebor – Pichichi (Original Mix)
08) Luis Rosario – Always Music (Lance Blaise’s String Tool)
09) Back Pack Poets – Objective J (Original Mix)
10) Shane Silver – Minkus Guido (Nick Theos Remix)
11) Android Cartel – Color Appeal (Original Mix)
12) Kosheen DJs – Hatch2 (Original Mix)

Future OH Episodes:

EPISODE 072 | November 24th, 2011: Graeme Lloyd
EPISODE 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk
EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## euphoria

Does anybody remember *Hypnotik1*? He posted here a long time ago back in like 04-05... anyways I was wondering if anyone had a copy of the mix he posted up in EMD called like dark progressive Dec 04 mix or something of that nature..... it was one of my fave mixes of all time and it got lost back on my old computer. Part of it just popped back into my head and now I HAVE TO HEAR IT ;D y'all know what that feels like, ya? 

Anyone have it??? Puh-lease!?! 


Much love

ff


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Why don't you PM him? He is still an active member of the forum. Last time he posted was the end of october.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

It's this one eh?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...st-mix-here!?p=2593487&viewfull=1#post2593487


> The Dark Domination
> Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.2)
> BenCamp - Movian Force
> Pete Lazonby - Wavespeech (Tilt Mainline Mix)
> Dousk - Pa Dida
> O.C. - Illusions
> Lorient - Salvation (Digby & Oliver Remix)
> Rio Addicts - Crossroads
> O.C. feat. Nick Beman- Not Even Winds
> Minimalistix - Close Cover (Filterheadz Close but Undercover Rmx 1)
> Blue Haze - Spacious
> Modoka - Mass
> Conceptual - Unforgiven
> Midnight Blue - Blind Faith Reprise (V.1)



Too bad the link is down.


----------



## euphoria

Yeah, I think so. I'll try PMing him...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

My Klonelectro v1.0 mix


----------



## Soccertrendy

*Pills,Thrills & Kickdrums*

Here's a wee mix, Not sure if anyone will be interested but its some driving techno, if not sorry. Thanks folks






My first attempt @ Traktor 2 Pro, What a program

Dj Sandy Holland

Pills, Thrills and Kickdrums (Oct '11)

1 - koen groeneveld and addy van der zwan - what we do (original mix)
2 - cardo and elia - drink man (miniminds remix)
3 - hidenobu ito - shepard tone (original mix)
4 - hugo paixao and jason fernandes - intruder (original mix)
5 - lowboys - in my brain (original mix)
6 - mark bale - bounce 4 me (thomas heat and hot n dirty remix)
7 - andres gil - pow (original mix)
8 - dandi and ugo marika rossa - sexy shop (original mix)
9 - bcr boys - candy girl (system beater remix)
10 - umek and beltek - we are not done yet (marshall remix)
11 - brian sanhaji - charleston (flug bass remix)
12 - toolman (aka f grant) - gold bunny (andrea di rocco remix)
13 - tom hades - coded rhythm (steve parker remix)

Please leave a comment/Feedback if you do hve listen lads, Much appreciated


----------



## lonewolf13

1st

take it to some thread that gives a shit


----------



## China Rider

listening to music alone:
omfg this is sooo awesome

listening to that same music with other people:
' it gets better in a minute i swear"


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Busty St Clare

I'll shift this over to the music forum.

Enjoy your blow jobs from the bouncers behind the decks......


----------



## Soccertrendy

Had a blowjob behind the decks, not from a bouncer tho!

If you don't like it don't listen, simple

Prety sure you wouldnt knock back drinking in various clubs for fuck all nd getting paid decent money for pkaying music you love, also almost always get sorted out with some decent drugs. Where i can frpm dance music goes hand in hand with drugs, E, meth, ket hence why i thought some might be interested


----------



## DJ 303

psychedelic slam!!
latest album from me in Osaka Japan!
London monday!!!
rock on!

http://soundcloud.com/bigman-productions/psy-kin


----------



## STIMULI

http://soundcloud.com/dj-stimuli/dj-stimuli-the-defining-times

Here is my latest full on psy trance mix.


----------



## patt

*Dubstep?*

Put out a new mix 45min of dubstep with a tiny bit of dnb just started mixing tell me what yeah think !

http://soundcloud.com/youngblooddd/ultimate-punch


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 072 | Nov. 24th, 2011: Graeme Lloyd (+ Randy Seidman @ TLA Philly)*





Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Welcome back to another hour of the grooviest beats. Today is a very special session with the UK’s Graeme Lloyd – including a handful of unreleased goodies… some gravy for your Turkey!

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

*It could take up to 24 hours for the episode to update in iTunes, so for immediate music, check out the episode's page 


A familier name across the global clubbing scene, Graeme Lloyd has in recent years had continuing success as both a DJ and Producer. As well as playing regularly for The Gallery at the Ministry of Sound, he’s played further afield in Russia, Ukraine, China, and Ibiza among others. 2010 was a real break through year for Graeme as a producer already a common name on many big club line ups as a DJ, Graeme found success on the production front with vocalist Lizzie Curious. His track featuring Lizzie’s vocals was featured on Pete Tongs essential selection when Faithless aired their first essential mix in a number of years. Sister Bliss picked the track as one of her essential new tunes and ‘New World Translation’ was featured in their Radio One mix, and the tune hit the UK Buzz chart at number 17, as well as the Music Week upfront club chart at 12. Once released on New York label Kult, the track hit a high-point of number 2 on the Trackitdown house chart and stayed in the top 10 for over 4 weeks.

The follow up ‘Two Left Feet’ was just as successful again with Lizzie’s vocals and stamping Graeme’s big room house sound onto many club dancefloors and top DJs sets. The track hit the US dance chart at 49, the UK Buzz chart at 20 and the UK dance chart at 13. Again released on Kult Recordings, Two Left feet went to number 8 on Trackitdown and also featured for a number of weeks in the Beatport Charts. 2011 Graeme has followed up in a similar style, this time with a huge remix of Kirsty Hawkshaw’s Fine Day. Originally a hit for Kirsty and Opus 3 in the 90's, Graeme’s remix has been featured in Trackitdowns Top 10 for 5 weeks hitting a high spot of number 4. With his remix of Made By Monkey’s track ‘Euphoria hitting the top 10 at the same time, Graeme had 2 tracks in the top 10 downloads chart at the same time.

All of this success got him noticed on a bigger level with big name DJs like Matt Darey asking Graeme to remix ‘Chasing The Sun’ which which was released on Nocturnal this summer. Also forthcoming is Graeme’s second release on Baroque, ‘Outward Journey,’ and out on November 23rd is Graeme latest track, ‘All We Need’ with Lizzie Curious on Robbie Rivera’s label Juicy music. There is a lot to look forward to with Graeme… between residencies at The Gallery, Ministry Of Soundas well as Crystal Club (Kiev’s biggest club), he also has some great upcoming projects with Marcella Woods, Max C and again with Lizzie Curious. I have been a big fan of his tunes for quite some time, and this mix is stellar, I know you will enjoy!





Graeme Lloyd's Track List:

01) Overmute – Departure (Stephan v Star Alod Remix)
02) Sebastian Krieg – Chantal
03) Graeme Lloyd – Faster Than Light
04) Graeme Lloyd and Lizzie Curious – All We Need (Ron May Remix)
05) Dirty Harris – Duende
06) Graeme Lloyd feat Max C – Gimmie Watcha Got
07) Jerome Isma-Ae – Speed
08) Graeme Lloyd Feat Marcella Woods – Lifted Me Up
09) Disfunktion – Magna
10) Musak – Trisco (Paul Thomas and Sonny Wharton Remix)


************************************
************************************

The November Mix is a portion of the recording taken last night at the TLA in Philadelphia where I played a massive pre-Thanksgiving party, warming up for Infected Mushroom. Yesterday marked my return to this renowned venue, and the party was nothing short of amazing. Anyway, some groovy gems in this set, I hope you enjoy! I am very thankful for all of your support, and I hope you have a happy Thanksgiving 

*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*
Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*

Randy Seidman's Track List:

01) Daniel Portman – Tremulator (Original Mix)
02) ThreeSixty & Dirty Harris – Murana (Original Mix)
03) Essential Groovers – Malibu Sunrise (PM Mix)
04) Andy King – Sativa (Noel Sanger Remix)
05) Maor Levi & Bluestone – On Our Own (Original Mix)
06) Yuri Kane – Right Back (Craving & Howe Remix)
07) Signum f. Julie Thompson – Never Be The Same (Myon & Shane 54 Monster Mix)
08) Protoculture f. Shannon Hurley – Sun Gone Down (Alex M.O.R.P.H & Chriss Ortega Remix)
09) Jason Van Wyk – Dream On (Protoculture Remix)
10) Grace – Not Over Yet (Max Graham & Protoculture Remix)
11) Fatali – Dreaming (Original Mix)
12) John Askew – To The Floor (Original Mix)
13) Temper Trap – Sweet Disposition (Astrix Remix)

************************************
************************************

Future OH Episodes:

EPISODE 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk
EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Soccertrendy

hahaha thats fucking weird mate!

andy king is one of my best friends


----------



## randyseidman

*Andy King*

His latest release on Perspectives Digital (my mate Darin Epsilon's label) is stellar! 

He is a nice guy, have interacted a bit with him on facebook. Here is PD's promo clip of me playing Noel's remix of Sativa (that you see above). Great tune! Blew the place up...

http://www.youtube.com/embed/GVtIak8LAec


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 073 | December 8th, 2011: Jason Van Wyk [podcast/download]*

[



Welcome back to another episode of Open House, featuring the grooviest beats mixed just for you by the world's best DJ's. Today is a special day, the talented young South African DJ/Producer Jason Van Wyk has stopped by to deliver some heat for our winter... 

*Stream or download at the episode's page! Click HERE*
*Check out the episode in iTunes for free! Click HERE*

Musician, producer, composer, remixer, performer, audio engineer, multi instrumentalist, with multiple Beatport top 100 entries, having MixMag describe his work as “melodically flawless”, having his music featured on numerous top selling mix compilations globally, including the prestigious “In Search of Sunrise” series, with 10/10 reviews and support from everyone worth mentioning in the electronic dance music scene. At 21 years old, Jason van Wyk is one of the brightest things to happen in electronic music within the last decade. 

This talented South African, Cape Town born Producer / DJ has sky rocketed in the last few years with his creative and forward thinking approach to music. Playing alongside and having his music supported by the industry greats such as Armin van Buuren (A State of Trance), Tiesto (Club Life), Above & Beyond (Trance Around The World) Ferry Corsten, Paul Oakenfold, Sander van Doorn and many, many more. 

Doing work for internationally acclaimed labels such as Sony, Warner and Black Hole to name a few, with remix credits to his name from artists such as Grammy award nominee BT, Kirsty Hawkshaw and First State, with music being written, licensed and co-written for various media outlets throughout the world, this young man is as focused and dedicated as they come to what he does best. 

Starting his professional career at the age of 13 with his first club debut performance and being offered his first record deal for his first original production at age 14, it’s been clear from the start where this young man’s life has been set to go. 

Coming from a classical background, with family in the London Philharmonic orchestra and his mother being a classical pianist and music teacher, it’s evident in his work where his musicality lies. His emotional, deep, uplifting and often melancholic melodies, his attention to detail and the versatility in the genres and styles he produces showcase his sheer talent when it comes to his art and that he’s as happy producing melodic and laid back records as he is producing a full on club hit. 

New singles, collaborations and remixes are in the works as well as Jason’s first studio album aiming for an early release next year. Things are definitely going strong in the world of Jason van Wyk. 2011 and beyond is sure to please JvW supporters worldwide! 





*Jason Van Wyk's Track List:*

01) Spooky – Belong (Sasha Involver Remix, Prankster Edit)
02) Andain – Promises (Soundprank Remix)
03) BT – A Million Stars (Jason van Wyk Remix)
04) Above & Beyond – Thing Called Love (Andrew Bayer Remix)
05) Jason van Wyk & Audien – Someday (Original Mix)
06) Jason van Wyk – Dream On vs. Imogen Heap – Hide & Seek (First State Mashup)
07) First State vs. Bent – As My Sanctuary Falls (Shane Halcon Mashup)
08) Jason van Wyk – September Rain (Original Mix)
09) First State – Cape Point (Jason van Wyk Remix)
10) Jason van Wyk – Dream On (Original Mix)
11) Jason van Wyk – Once Again (Original Mix)

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 074 | December 22nd, 2011: Justin Paul
EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## techno513

Henneke *** Forget FM *** December 2011 
http://soundcloud.com/josh-henneke/henneke-forget-fm

1. Bas Mooy – Betamax 
2. Tommy Four Seven – Sevals 
3. Spark Taberner – Rigide 
4. A Trebor – Strong 
5. Gary Beck – Egoist (Gary Beck/Speedy J remix) 
6. Kyle Geiger – Pulse 
7. DJ Shiva – Insipid Market Fodder 
8. Adam Jay – Disintegrator 
9. SAWF – Sfika 
10. Pfirter – The Dub Track (Sutter Cane/Mark Domine remix) 
11. Sam Paganini – Last Call 
12. Sam Paganini – Primitives 
13. DJ Hi Shock – Maximum Darkness 
14. Tom Hades – Dirt/Mud 
15. Alex Bau – Noise A (Alan Fitzpatrick remix)


----------



## Prisoneer

http://soundcloud.com/prisoneer-b-day/prisoneer-grubster

Prisoneer - Grubster
Genre - Minimal Techno
Lenght - 55:15
Quality - 320kbps
Size - 126MB

For download go to http://soundcloud.com/prisoneer-b-day/prisoneer-grubster and check the links below the wave form


----------



## itscoredawg

http://soundcloud.com/troyvega/drum-n-bass-fun

itscoredawg - TroyVega
Genre - Drum & Bass
Length - 21:32
Quality 192kbps

This was actually done a few months ago..but I have a new mix uploading soon with some Minimal/Tech House.


----------



## itscoredawg

http://soundcloud.com/troyvega/tech-house-minimal-mash

itscoredawg-TroyVega
Genre - Tech House & Minimal
Length - 28:14


----------



## Clipperachi

*.. Dnb for the massif .  . Do you remember me/??????????  Meh makes the drumz*

http://soundcloud.com/clipperachi/clipperachi-december-promo


ROCKTHAT:D


----------



## doodahman1969

http://soundcloud.com/mulattothunder/mulatto-thunder-december-14th

Berk Offset- Die Sache Mit Dem Kopher 
Cristan Severi- Smoked Ham 
Cio D'or- Magnetfluss 
Abonne- Bongospace 
Patrick Bateman- Blip Blop 
Kassem Mosse- GSO2 
DJ Wild & Sammy Dee- Dur 
Blawan- Peaches (Melting Flesh) 
Cortechs- Hollensturz 
Erphun & Subfractal- Stones (Electric Rescue Remix) 
Unbalance- Rhythm Slave 
XDB- Recago 
Santos- Primitive Cannible (Shlomi Aber Remix) 
Kevin Gorman - Format (Agaric Remix) 
Avatism- Dragging On 
Koer- Moonlight 
Tobias Hornberger- Unknown 
Vincent- Cycle Pass 
Echo Vacio- Blurred Vision (Tom Hades Remix) 
Juan Deminicis- Infusion 
Gymmy J & Pascal Nuzzo- Peppermint 
Reeko- Look At Me 
Darkcell- Dusty 
Joe Mull- Shake Trip 
Jonny Whyte- Anybody 
Maetrik- Asteroid Funk 
Andres Gil- Elysium 
Extra Dry - Fat Beat 
Alessio Mereu- 2 Points After You 
Morphosis- Too Far (Marcel Dettmann Definition 1) 
Alberto Santana- Minus One 
Puncher- Warning Siren 
Lone- Cobra 
Kroman Celik & Logotech - Henum (Original Mix) 
Chloe- Chatterbox 
D-Nox & Beckers- Black Sand 
Ian Pooley- Nightwalker (Ed Davenport Fixation) 
Johannes Heil - Kopfsalat 
DVS1- Break Away 
Forest People- Khamel (Hans Boffmyhre Remix) 
Xpansul & Daweed- Deadline Deadliness 
Karl Simon- Oxygen (Nikkolas Research Remix) 
Hollen- Re-Smoke 
Tim Green- Gum Stew 
Marcel Knopf- Blood Smell (Dapyk Remix) 
Mary Velo- Methods (Conforce Remix) 
A Made Up Sound- Take The Plunge (Beat Mix) 
Tim J- 7 Faktors And Awakenings 
A Trebor- Dark Outside 
Harry Axt- No Return 
Halm, Witt- Kampfgeist 
Truncate- 21 
610244- Stablizer 
Dasha Rush- Side Ways 
Michael Knop- 44 Club


----------



## 66z

A promotional kick for the upcoming Tehnosega #7 night in Riga, neatly mixed by Gesta!

T/L:
Surgeon - Dark Matter // DTRLP2
Marcel Dettmann - Barrier // o-ton52
Lucy - Bein // SACD001
Rory St John - Time Overtone // Sin013
Voidloss - Simple Things for Simple Minds // Sin008
Isodyne - Answer To No One // Broken20
Northern Structures - Bolts // SG1149
Stanislav Tolkachev - 4th Block // POHLTD001
Rory St John - Noughtsmith // Sin013
Surgeon - Remover Of Darkness // DTRLP2
Marcel Dettmann - Factory Report II // KM017
Forward Strategy Group - Applied Generics C // FSG002
Peter Van Hoesen & Donato Dozzy - Dock // T2X16
Regis - Blood Witness // BLACKEST004
Rory St John - FemmeB // Sin013
Forward Strategy Group - Corporate Stress Tools // SUBCOM001
Raiz - Keep Secrets (James Ruskin remix) // DROID11
Northern Structures - 9 to 5 // SG1149
Force - Hardminicid // Sin005
Sigha - Between Here And Yesterday // BP032
Tommy Four Seven – G (Regis Remix) // CLR046


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 074 - A New Chill Out / Breaks Mix From Me! Happy Holidays *





*-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Direct Download Link | HERE*

Hi everyone, welcome back to a special holiday edition of Open House… a groovy exclusive Chill Out session with your host! Following the wide support of my first Chill Out mix, featured on Open House 058 this past May, I decided to put together another something mellow for the holidays. This mix features some of my favorite recent eclectic tunes, from Ambient to Chill Out to Break Beat… I hope you enjoy! 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Chris Reece – The Divine Circle (Piano Intro)
02) DJ Orion & J. Shore – Architects Dream (Electronic Architecture 2 Dub)
03) Ad Brown – Wind Chimes (Chillout Mix)
04) Naoki Kenji – Into The Deep Sea (Original Mix)
05) Shingo Nakamura & Kazusa – Dice (Ambient)
06) Scrooge – The Storm (Original Mix)
07) John O’Callaghan f. Betsie Larkin – Impossible To Live Without You (Album Mix)
08) Kirsty Hawkshaw f. Tenisha – Invisible (Kopi Luwka Mix / Randy Seidman Edit)
09) Christian Hornbostel – Waiting At Potsdamer (Chaussee ReEdit)
10) Claes Rosen – Ivory Bells (Original Mix)
11) FDN – Soleil (Original Mix)
12) Dinka – Campfire (Interlude)
13) Diascries – Anemone (Original Mix)
14) Alex Hentze – I Don’t Care (Original Mix)
15) Diplo & Oliver Twizt – GO (Swarms Remix)
16) Aeron Aether & Embliss – A New Dawn (Randy Seidman Edit)
17) Dezza & Sebastian Szczerek f. Minette – Memories of Love (Ambient Mix)
18) Andrew Bayer – We Will Return (Original Mix)
19) Moonbeam f. Blackfeel Wite – Inside My Dream (Randy Seidman No Vox Outro)

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 075 | January 5th, 2012: Anthony Ross
EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## euphoria

If anyone's interested, I dug up Hypnotik's dark progressive mix that I was referring to earlier in this thread.... 

I PM'd him a while back asking him to reupload it, and he said he would, but he was busy and couldnt find it... I found it on my old hard drive today. If he wants me to take it down I will, but I figured since he posted this before it was the same deal. 

Here it is if anyone wants to hear it again. 

It's a memorable one. The melody randomly popped into my head a few weeks ago and I just HAD to hear it again. I don't really know this guy, but this mix def influenced a lot of my work in 05-06, I must have listened to it thousands of times %)


----------



## Prisoneer

http://soundcloud.com/prisoneer-live4/prisoneer-parasite

Prisoneer - Parasite
Genre : Minimal Techno
Quality : 320kbps
Lenght : 64:43
Size : 148MB

Tracks by Mowree, Skate, AnGy KoRe, Truci, Octave, Monocraft, Spark Taberner, Dandi&Ugo and more

BOMB !


----------



## socalthizzn

Sound description
www.facebook.com/sourdeedropsit <fan page 
Www.facebook.com/sourdeemusic <connection page 
Www.twitter.com/sourdeebass <twitter 
Www.soundcloud.com/sourdeemusic <soundcloud 
>>>http://soundcloud.com/sourdeemusic/dub-all-or-nothing-2012-sourd<<<<<>------------------------------------------- 


kill the computer - dead rabbits 
roksonix - 2 bad 
buster cherry ft we bang - baby bitch 
crizzly remix - go hard 
natty freq - wait for it 
jumpshot - immortality 
phrenik - chemical dawn 
direct feed ft natty freq - pain train 
mitis - elevation 
urban assualt - red raider (dubstep VIP) 
adroa - warning signal 
knife party - fire hive 
we bang ft natty freq - wizard piss 
calvertron ft helicopter showdown - drop it again 
excision , downlink - crowd control 
helicopter showdown - a hot one VIP 
excision, downlink, ajapai- before the sun 
sublime remix - thou are really dead 
calvertron, downlink - pistons 
eliminate - live to forget 
adroa - six four 
mitis remix - pirates 
wilkinson remix - under the stars 
subfocus remix - twerk 
mitis - give my regards 
calvertron - devils playground 
mitis - give my regards 
ry legit - sweety man 
crizzly remix - snap back swag 
run dmt - drop top 
tankman - how its done 
fs - superman punch


----------



## DJKAOS

Black Hoe Recordings Harsh Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?8fbyn5fv578v8jk

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

Black Hoe Recordings Extreme Noise Mix Part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

DJ KAOS NOISE MINIMIXES 001-010

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

DJ KAOS EXTREME NOISE MINIMIXES 1-5

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

DJ KAOS NOISE MINIMIXES 005-010

http://www.mediafire.com/?vnoc823cezc7s39

Noise Malnutrition VS Noise Nazi

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

NOISE NAZI VS DANADAX MIX

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

They All Had Tenticles Dj Kaos Extreme Noise Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

Violated With Noise Mix Part 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?hn3ggmnv2dv

BC_009 MASHUP 001

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JunMtrHisoc

+DL Link

http://www.mediafire.com/?26k2pmeh2m14l0r

DRAMACORE MIX 001

http://www.mediafire.com/?gifinme3ogmuh26

Splitterblast Harsh Noise Minimix

http://www.mediafire.com/?je8i8eg4ab533ip

Harsh Noise Minimixes:

http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ojy2m4i2yyn

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt

http://www.mediafire.com/?0mdwmjddzmi

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSNOISE


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 075 | Jan. 5th, 2011: Anthony Ross*





*-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Direct Download Link | HERE*

2008 and 2009 were breakout years for San Diego-based DJ and producer, Anthony Ross. Writing under three different guises, in addition to ghost writing for other prominent music personalities, he has enjoyed more than six weeks of placements on Billboard’s “Dance Chart,” four of his productions appeared in the “Top Ten” list on www.hypem.com and he has had three inductions on Beatport’s “Top 100.”

Anthony has played alongside some of the biggest names in the industry over the past five years and has garnered admirable support for his own productions. His music has been played in live sets by DJs such as: Riva Starr, Tiesto, Sander Kleinenberg, James Zabiela, Hernan Catteneo, Felix Da Housecat, Roger Sanchez, Paul Oakenfold, Bob Sinclar, Matt Darey and more. In 2009, Anthony was tasked to produce remixes by Sony for Passion Pit and Chromeo, as well as by Steve Aoki, Bob Sinclar and Felix Da Housecat. He was also a finalist in the Stereo Productions Take Me to Space anthem competition.

The media has also been kind to Anthony throughout his musical career, including his selection as the only DJ on 944 Magazine’s “The List,” a profile of the who’s who in the San Diego nightlife scene. 2010 will be comprised of new productions for each of his aliases (DJ Anthony Ross, Bubblegum Sci Fi and Grey Ghost), including his first EP and the release of his signature “Voyeur” track, produced with Darren Mase for the club in San Diego in which he currently holds his residency.





*Anthony Ross's Track List:*

01) Anthony Ross – Cocaine Cowboys
02) Bass Kleph & Prok & Fitch – Disco Ate My Baby
03) Richard Dinsdale – Boom Boom
04) Clupy Mihai – Street Funk (Luca M Remix)
05) Adrian Villaverde – Feels So Good (Anthony Ross Remix)
06) Urban Soul & DJ Roland – Believe (Stefano Norferni Remix)
07) Felix Grant & Gregor Es – Trombona
08) Filthy Rich & Bass Kleph – Be Alright
09) Wehbba – Dirty Pictures
10) Funkagenda – Afterclub (Filthy Rich Remix)
11) Format B – Gospel (Super Flu Antichrist Remix)
12) David Puentez – Melodrama (Anthony Ross Remix)

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 076 | January 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic
EPISODE 077 | February 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | February 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | March 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## junglejuice

Randy...no cross-posting of the same mixes please. I ask that in the future you only make these posts in the webcast thread, as they are online shows and you are not the dj. This is a thread for people to post their own mixes. Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 055 feat. Cari Lekebusch & Alexi Delano.*



Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 055 feat. Cari Lekebusch & Alexi Delano. 






Howdy Technohouse Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 055 featuring Cari Lekebusch & Alexi Delano from H-Prod,  Stockholm Sweden. This episode includes tracks from Veronique Page, Andre Galluzzi and Dana Ruh, Maximiljan, Toktok, Tish,  Nick Turner, Ricardo Jefferson, Digital Dirt, Nick Olivetti and many many more!  

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://addictedtoradio.com//url] Al...[/color]
[b]*[/b] [url]http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Sunday
* 5 PM US Pacific / 8 PM US Eastern / 9PM Brazil*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Subdivisions Global Radio Show on Twitter:*
https://twitter.com/#!/TheSubdivisions

*Subscribe to the new Subdivisions Global Radio Show feed on the Itunes Music Store:*
http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/subdivisions-global-radio/id463381036?ign-mpt=uo=4 






________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*
*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 055 featuring Cari Lekebusch & Alexi Delano guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_055_(17Nove11)feat.Cari_Lekebusch_&_Alexi_Delano.mp3

________________________________________________________________________________________


Track Listing: 

*Merlyn Martin (Hour One)*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Veronique Page - Memories Of Winter (Andy Bach Remix) - Zaubermilch Records
2. Andre Galluzzi and Dana Ruh - Trambolla - Aras
3. Maximiljan - Backlash (Original Mix) - MicroZoo
4. Toktok - Ozelot - Toktok Records
5. Tish - Square Mind (Adrian C Remix) - Piston Recordings
6. Nick Turner - InnerVisions (Djebali The J Revolution Remix) - Turquoise Blue
7. Ricardo Jefferson - Spacecrafty (Original Mix) - 22 Digit Records
8. Digital Dirt - Deep In June (Original Mix) - Click Therapy Recordings
9. Nick Olivetti - Every minute of it (Mihalis Safras remix) - Trapez Ltd

*Cari Lekebusch & Alexi Delano*

Artist, Title, Label

Intro:
00. Cari Lekebusch - Unite (H-Productions)
00. Adam Beyer - Miami (Mad Eye)
00. Tony Rohr - I Come In Piece(s) (H-Productions)

Session:
01. Alexi Delano and Xpansul - The H World (H-Productions)
02. Alexi Delano and Cari Lekebusch - Out Of Sight (H-Productions)
03. Alexi Delano - Moving Slowly (H-Productions)
04. Alexi Delano and Cari Lekebusch - Off World Wonder (H-Productions)
05. Alexi Delano and Cari Lekebusch - Streams Of Dreams (H-Productions)
06. Jesper Dahlback - Ny Hus (International Sound Laboratory)
07. Jesper Dahlback - Cripx (H-Productions)
08. Dustin Zahn - Love's Made You Weak (Truesoul)
09. Tony Rohr - Nightdrive - Alexi Delano remix (H-Productions)
10. Holgi Star and Falko Niestolik - Waiting - Tim Xavier remix (Micro.Fon)
11. Alan Fitzpatrick - Xenomorph (Drumcode)
12. Jesper Dahlback - Moggl (H-Productions) 

Outro:
00. Jean-Louis Huhta & Simon Hartley - Get Your Arse To Mars - Loop Tool (H-Productions)

​


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 056 feat. Thomas Schumacher.*



Merlyn Martin Subdivisions 056 feat. Thomas Schumacher. 






Howdy Technohouse Citizens! Welcome to Subdivisions episode 056 featuring German Producer/DJ Thomas Schumacher from Bush Rec, Get Physical Music. This episode features tracks from Marc DePulse, Adultnapper, Franck Valat, Yamen, Compact Grey & ZER, Marko Nastic, Prommer & Barck, Phil Kieran And Green Velvet, Wehbba, UGLH, Timid Boy, Someone Else and many many more..   

Be sure to check out Subdivisions now on http://www.di.fm/techhouse channel the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of each month
* 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
The show of course features the ever changing, ever Progressive sounds of Technohouse.

*Re-Syndicated Broadcast:*
*** http://www.etn.fm House Channel the 1st & 3rd Fridays of each month
* 1-3PM US Pacific / 4-6 PM US Eastern / 9PM-11PM UK / 10PM-12:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.live1.fm Techno Channel the 2nd & 4th Wednesday of each month 
*  5-7PM Brazil / 2-4PM US Pacific / 5-7 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12AM UK / 11PM-1:00 AM Central Europe.* 
*** http://www.1club.fm Altered States channel every Saturday 
* 6 -8 AM US Eastern / 11AM -1 PM UK / 12-2 PM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.1club.fmAltered States channel every Wednesday 
* 7-9 PM US Pacific/ 10 PM - 12 AM  US Eastern / 3 -5 AM UK / 4-6 AM Central Europe.*
*** http://www.party95.com Party 95 Orlando every Sunday  
* 11 AM - 1PM US Pacific / 2-4 PM US Eastern/ 4-6 PM Brazil / 6-8 	 UK / 7-9 PM Central Europe* 
*** http://www.safariradio.gr Safari Radio 104.7 Greece 1st & 3rd Sundays of each month 
* 1-3 PM Greece / 2-4PM Central Europe*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Sunday
* 5 PM US Pacific / 8 PM US Eastern / 9PM Brazil*
*** http://www.radioenigma.com Every Thursday
* 4-6 PM US Pacific / 7-9 PM US Eastern / 9-11 PM Brazil / 12 Midnight United Kingdom*
*** http://www.Xltrax.com Every Sunday
* 6-8 PM US Pacific / 9-11 PM US Eastern / 10PM-12 AM Midnight Brazil*

*Join the Official Subdivisions Radio fan page on facebook*. 
Get the show sent to you directly after it airs!
http://www.facebook.com/SubdivisionsRadio

*Follow Subdivisions Global Radio Show on Twitter:*
http://twitter.com/#!/TheSubdivisions

*Subscribe to the new Subdivisions Global Radio Show feed on the Itunes Music Store:*
http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/subdivisions-global-radio/id463381036?ign-mpt=uo=4 






________________________________________________________________________________________

*Download:*
*Full Two Hour Subdivisions Global Radio Show 056 featuring Thomas Schumacher guest mix:*
http://www.djmerlyn.com/audio/subdivisionsdi_056(01Dec11)feat.Thomas_Schumacher.mp3
________________________________________________________________________________________


*Merlyn Martin (Hour One)* 

Artist, Title, Label

1. Marc DePulse - Gegen Den Strom - Ostwind Records
2. Adultnapper  - Idiot Fair feat. Black Light Smoke - Poker Flat
3. Franck Valat - Broclan - Electronic Petz
4.  Yamen - Sex Loop - Unpleased Records
5. Compact Grey & ZER - Blockbuster // Thomas Lizzara Remix - Gris Musique
6. Marko Nastic - Onesided (Original Mix )- Clash Music
7. Prommer & Barck - The Barking Grizzle (Detroit-Berlin) (Norman & Jerome Sydenham Remix) - Derwin Recordings
8. Phil Kieran And Green Velvet - Free Yourself  (Patrick Lindsey Bonus Mix) - Phil Kieran Recordings
9. Wehbba - Balance - Audiomatique
10. UGLH  - Funky Mood Original Mix - Back and Forth
11. Timid Boy - The Jazz Club (Original Mix) - MicroZoo
12. Someone Else - Barbay (Ronan Portela Remix) - Foundsound

*Thomas Schumacher (Hour Two)*

Artist, Title, Label

1. Area Forty One C.N.T.C.T. Intertia 
2. Bas Mooy Betamax Planet Rhythm 
3. Ron Costa La Cage Invisible Strange Neighbours 
4. Vlada Asanin Gazpacho Form 
5. Santos Primitive Cannible (Tanov Rmx) Monique Musique 
6. Jon Rundell Midnight Manoeuvres Recluse 
7. Tony Dee Red Alert Kling Klong 
8. Monika Kruse Wavedancer (Schumacher Rmx) Terminal M 
9. Bart Skills Hold Your Horses Tronic 
10. Egbert Die Acid Plaat Cocoon 
11. Thomas Schumacher & Florian Meindl – Satisfaction Flash 
12. Depeche Mode Everything Counts (Oliver Huntemann & Stephan Bodzin 
Remix) Mute/EMI
​


----------



## DJNJax

i havnt got a download mix but you can listen to my last dj mix on my sound cloud page.. http://soundcloud.com/dj-n-jax

I love commercial music. Been into DJing/Electronic Music for 14 years. I have not Djing that long. Mixing with real bad back pain can make things tough.  let me know if you like the vibes


----------



## Prisoneer

http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerlive0/prisoneer-brutality

*Prisoneer - Brutality*
Genre : Techno
Quality : 320kbps
Lenght : 59:57
Size : 137MB

Tracks by Sven Wittekind, Niereich, Andrea Belluzzi, Truci, Deh-Noizer, Dandi&Ugo and more

BOMB !


----------



## djalways420

http://soundcloud.com/always420-1/always420-january-2012

Phaded, The Widdler and DopeLabs - Bacon Tempura 
50 Carrot - Riverside Massacre 
Supreme & Disonata - Pull it on 2 
Phaded - The Forest 
SPL - Essence 
Requake - Fatality 
EshOne - Templar 
Kill The Noise - Dying 
Puppy Kicker - Cosmic Orgasm 
FSTZ & EchoWanderer - Dub Selecta 
TZR - Offworld


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 076 | Jan. 19th, 2012: Mladen Tomic (+ Randy Throwback Mix)*





*-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Direct Download Link | HERE*

Mladen Tomic’s reputation as Bosnia’s preeminent DJ and producer has gone global. International clubbers have been increasingly drawn to Mladen’s captivating blend of techno and tech house with hypnotic tribal rhythms, with the lucrative Latin American market the latest to fall victim to the Tomic beat.

A string of high-ranking releases and remixes for techno’s major players has propelled Mladen to the top of the stack. Recognition for his recordings has delivered Mladen to parties across Europe and the Americas, while his high-spec home studio is more than earning its keep. Major name support has come from DJs such as John Acquaviva, Popof, Richie Hawtin, Umek, Adam Beyer, Dubfire, Sebastien Leger, Kaiserdisco, Tocadisco and many others.

Mladen’s DJ career kicked off in 1999 when he partnered with fellow Bosnian DJ Siniša Tamamovic to promote events in their native Banja Luka and on tours across the Western Balkans. Not letting the dust settle on a good idea, Mladen and Siniša set up the Night Light label. The brainchild of Mladen and Siniša, Night Light has grown into a thriving source of own-name releases and sought after remixes with big support from global DJs.

Complementing an increasingly lauded roster of original tracks, production remains at the forefront of Mladen’s business with regular releases on some of World’s leading techno and electronic labels, such as Definitive Recordings, Form, 1605, Loose, MKT, Rhythm Convert, Adult Records and many others. Mladen’s most popular compositions include Before Sunset, Tangas, Day In Barracuda, Fly and Drive, Lady In The House and Green Cubes, which were on top positions in the best world electronic music shops.





*Mladen Tomic's Track List:*

01) Maetrik - The Entity (Original Mix)
02) Lorenzo Bartoleti - Absolutely (Original Mix) 
03) Danny Serrano, Gonzalo & Gonzalez - Wasabi (Original Mix) 
04) Mladen Tomic - She Is (Original Mix) 
05) D-Formation - Stuck In The Airport (Original Mix) 
06) Paul Ritch - Big Apple (Original Mix)
07) Mladen Tomic - Springer (Sinisa Tamamovic Remix) 
08) Sian & Mladen Tomic - Front Pocket (Nicole Moudaber Remix) 
09) Nihad Tule - Collider (Original Mix) 
10) Mladen Tomic - My Wall (Original Mix) 
11) Hermanez - Stomp (Original Mix) 
12) Jay Lumen - The Drummer (Original Mix) 
13) Mladen Tomic - Flat and Positive (Original Mix) 
14) Mladen Tomic - Deemou (Original Mix) 
15) Matador - Kingswing (Original Mix)

************************************
************************************

Welcome back to a special January bonus mix featuring a throwback set, one of my favorite nights of 2009 - GIANT was throwing parties at Vanguard in Hollywood, and on this particular Saturday night I set the stage for Infected Mushroom... the venue hit capacity, and the Funktion 1 sound system was booming. Hope you enjoy.

*-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Direct Download Link | HERE*




*Picture taken at Vanguard in Hollywood, the night the mix was recorded (2009).

Randy Seidman's Track List:

01) Luomo - Tessio (Spektra Remix)
02) Nick Hood - Enhanced (James Harcourt Remix)
03) ID
04) Sentrafuge - Wild Ride (Original Mix)
05) 16 Bit Lolitas - The Return (Original Mix)
06) 16 Bit Lolitas - Calling New York (Original Mix)
07) Sentrafuge - Dawn Patrol (Original Mix)
08) Matteo Marini - I Miss U (Original Mix)
09) Fatblock - Moments In Love (Eivissa Sunset Mix)
10) Alex Kenji - Down (Original Mix)
11) Jaytech - Delta (PROFF Remix)
12) Proff - Glittering Puzzle (Original Mix)
13) Oceanlab - On A Good Day F. Justine Suissa (16 Bit Lolitas Remix)


************************************
************************************

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 077 | Feb. 2nd, 2012: Tara Brooks
EPISODE 078 | Feb. 16th, 2012: Chris Micali
EPISODE 079 | Mar. 1st, 2012: Angelo Ferreri
EPISODE 080 | Mar. 15th, 2012: Jaytech (OH 2-Yr Anniversary)
EPISODE 081 | Mar. 29th, 2012: Chris Fortier
EPISODE 082 | Apr. 12th, 2012: Justin Paul
EPISODE 083 | Apr. 26th, 2012: Darin Epsilon

Open House is a bi-weekly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as guest mixes from DJs around the world. Past episodes have featured exclusive guest mixes by Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Eelke Kleijn, and Matan Caspi to name a few. New shows are available every other Thursday to get your weekend started off right! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## junglejuice

Hey guys...just want to clarify something. 

This thread is to post DJ sets that *you* spun, not a set that you enjoy, or a set on a radio show that you host. Please, let's keep this to Bluelight DJ's ONLY. If you have a radio show and want to promote a set that isn't DJ'ed by you, please post it in the Internet Webcast Info Thread. The main point is to differentiate between the two threads so Bluelighters can post their sets in this thread to get feedback, etc. while the other thread is more geared toward promotion. 

If you have a set, please do not make the same post in multiple threads

THANKS!

:D


----------



## mifton

this is my scouse mix from christmas, its 1 hour long, the tunes are pretty much up to date.. its not hard scouse, just happy sing along tunes. it was recorded live on a website just before christmas..

  here`s the link >>> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6m1t1rq6y08gl6n

 let me know what u think of it.. cheers macker


----------



## ashilan

Great tracks 

First time posting here. Great site! Some of my guitar work

Some of my guitar work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q8rU-13eC4


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

socalthizzn said:


> Sound description
> www.facebook.com/sourdeedropsit <fan page
> Www.facebook.com/sourdeemusic <connection page
> Www.twitter.com/sourdeebass <twitter
> Www.soundcloud.com/sourdeemusic <soundcloud
> >>>http://soundcloud.com/sourdeemusic/dub-all-or-nothing-2012-sourd<<<<<>-------------------------------------------



THis mix _starts off_ wicked mate, but I reckon it's got too much of the same sound in it. It's TOO grimey - you need to mix up a little, otherwise you kinda get bored.


----------



## salban

Sean Alban January 2012 Mix

Africa Hitech - Spirit 
Joe - Digest 
Arkist - Fill My Coffee 
SBTRKT - Never Never 
Midland - Bring Joy 
Pearson Sound - Stifle 
Dauwd - Whats There 
Raz Ohara - Whitmey Na 
Scuba - Heavy Machinery 
Bermuda - Ihasama (Nacho Marco Remix) 
Flight Facilities - Foreign Language (Beni Remix) 
Maya Jane Coles - Cutting it Fine 
Maceo Plex - Stay High Baby 
PillowTalk - Far From Home 
Pional - A Walk In The Park 
Tornado Wallace - Rainbow Road 
Martin Dawson - Sunday Smoking (Jay Shepheard Remix) 
AtmosFear - Dancing in Outer Space (The Revenge Rework 2) 
Cubiq, Real Nice - Had Enough (Matt Fear Remix) 
New Navy - Zimbabwe (Flume Remix)


----------



## Psilo707

Hi all, this is my first *digital* mix. I tried to make it pretty unique and I'd love feedback.


I've been working on this mix for quite a while and I finally have it to a point that I'm satisfied with. It's my first real full-digital mix and I only used FLStudio, so it was very difficult to get a lot of the transitions in decent order. Lots of different genres of music in here but it all runs along the same theme. Tried to keep an uplifting mix of positive tunes throughout. There is some oldschool electronic from groups like the Orb, there is some funky hip hop, some drum and bass/ragga, and some real weird stuff like Bjork. Lots of samples throughout.

Considering how much time I (don't) have to spend on anything related to music right now, I'm content with how it turned out and I would love feedback.




Psilo - Colorize
















​


----------



## Douken

*DJ Douken's Latest mix*

DJ Douken and his brown new mix for Ultra 2012:

http://www.mixcloud.com/Theblueraja1/ultra-music-festival-aerial7-dj-competition/

Tracklist is within link


----------



## flapsandwich

flapsandwich debut live set... mixing me own tunes.. sorry bout the ginger track(!) 


FLAPSANDWICH - LIVE


----------



## doodahman1969

Mulatto Thunder: Shades Of Buck Vol. 3 Deep Tribal Tekno Disko (100 traxx)

Download

1. Tomas More- Flesh [Snork Enterprises] 

2. Tektight- Between Time [Fish Rec]

3. Kiros- Downplayed (Dub) [Timewave Zero]

4. J. Khobb – Belly Dance [Gam] 

5. Indepth- Escapist [Plusquam Division] 

6. Anton Ishutin- Panic In Tokyo [Tech-It]

7. Milton Bradley – Sequence #1 [Ann Aimee] 

8. Uppercut – Turn The Music To Your Head (Mikel Curcio Remix) [Kult] 

9. Marcus Sur - Please Me (Nhow Nhow Gets Pleased Rework) [Resopal Schallware] 

10. Franco Cinelli- Latin Morph [Ilian Tape] 

11. G-Man – Quo Vadis (D.Diggler Remix) [GMR]

12. Duek- Von Hammersmark [Inbox]

13. Paride Saraceni & Dema – Prisoner [Harthouse] 

14. 2nd Act- Solomon [Semantica] (Voxx)

15. Dirty Secretz- Chicago  [Wharetone]

16. Roberto Bosco – I Just Cant Breathe [Figure SPC] 

17. Geremy Barrios – Other Way Of Life (Mymessedupmind Acid Version) [Clubstream] 

18. James Bacon – Blowjob With Teeth [Audiokraft] 

19. Gabriel D’or & Bordoy – Mad Ham [Respekt] 

20. Ende- Qua [Tesno]

21. Mick Finesse- The Tunnel [Perc Trax]

22. DNox, SQL – Swarm (Astronivo Remix) [Qilla] 

23. Arrtu- Nuclear Funk Ft. Jerry The Cat [Clone Royal Oak] 

24. Dubphone – Delirezi Mult [Monique Speciale] 

25. Peter Horrevorts – Fire In The Disco [Kanzleramt] 

26. Nathan C, Michael Ashford – Number Twenty Five (Keydins Fluffy Trip Remix) [Cubism] 

27. Se Ta – Fly (Andre Rigg Funky & Heavy Remix) [FLU.] 

28. Burst – Trip Society [Fever Sound] 



29. Playone & Vadim Griboedov – Number One (Collioure Mix) [High Jack] 

30. Scott Edwards – Shut Eye [Yourba Grooves] 


31. Brunno Santos – Im Done With You (Juliano Silva Remix) [Tuestatic] 

32. Carl Bee – Breath [Spark Musik] 

33. Kyle Geiger – Mimetic Desire (Warehouse Edit) [Cubera] 

34. Tonikattitude – Spacemaker [Galaxi] 

35. Koss, Henriksson, Mullaert - Hello People Of Earth! (Earth Tone Mix) [Mule Electronic] 

36. Tony Kairom – Trip To Jupiter (Aron De Lima’s Space Remix) [FHD] 


37. Andrey Budassi- Sexairline [National Techno] 

38. Fapples – Snatch (Platinum Monkey Remix) [Ready2Play] 

39. Andrey Zenkoff & Mishel Lopes – Nibiru (Dj Moshu Remix) [Big Hug] 

40. youANDme – Something (Literon Remix) [International Freakshow] 

41. Shane Silver- Peripheral Trip [Sketchbook] 

42. Dersonna- I Know You Can [Globox] 

43. Antonio Jimenez – Bread (Dub Version) [Morumbi] 

44. Adriano Dodici & Alessandro Tognetti – Martina's Dream [Farenheit] 

45. Sammy W, Alex E – Chicago Skyline (Outstrip Remix) [Outstrip] 

46. Redub! – Man At Work [JJ] 

47. Macromism – Ronan Point [SCi-Tec]

48. ZZT – Work (Gingy & Bordello Remix) [Turbo]

49. Bp & Frank De Wulf – Inferno Disco [Aella] 

50. ASC – Magnetic [Perc  Trax] 

51. Emmanuel Top – Le Sous-Sol [Planete Rogue] 

52. Fernando Guzman – Bunker (Miguel Bastida Carnival Remix) [Be One] 


53. Federico Epis – Plastik (Jim Rivers Remix) [Outside The Box]

54. Makarti – Takes Out [Poker Dust] 

55. Marc Raum – Mambo Nights [Mare] 

56. Giulio Maresca – Hypnotic Stairs [Ipologica] 

57. Lonya & DJ Zombi – Fair Labour (Stelios Vassiloudis & Sasse remix) [Flow Vinyl] 

58. Boris Brejcha - Ruhrschussel [Harthouse] 

59. Electric Envoy – Silverstar [Afulab] 

60. Florian Tyack & Funkbrainer – Ghost Echoes [Future Lovers] 


61. Ruben Amaya – Indioman [Nervous] 

62. Pedro Freiberger – Acid Drops (Axel Karakasis Remix) [Fivestardigital] 

63. Kloden – El Boogie Down [Globox] 

64. Dsan Powell & Gil Montiel – Bell In The Sky [Wheppa] 

65. Locomatica – Buzz It [Minaturesrec] 

66. Matt Star – Elastic Rubber [Musique Unique]

67. Gitech – Smart (Feyser Remix) [Misdeed] 

68. Najem Sworb – Aorta [Metis] 

69. Francesco Grant – Don’t Scream  [AFULAB] 

70. Nigel Richards – Bangagong (Someone Else Remix) [Thoughtless] 

71. Mutation – Everyone Is Creative (Rex N Chappo Remix) [Open] 

72. Gideon – FFunk [Funk Me] (A# Major) [Funk Me] 

73. Johannes Heil – Flashback [Starkstrom Schallplatten] 

74. Kardinal Lowkey – Legacy System (Electric Rescue Remix) [Goog] 

75. Xosar- Ghosthaus [Rush Hour] 

76. Phase – Binary Opposition (Process 1) [Token] 

77. Smacs & Patrick Kong – Innocence (Tobias Oliver Remix) [Superdisko] 

78. Murat Uncuoglu & Erhan Kesen – Dusted [Teknikal Rotation] 


79. Community Electronic – Palenque [Nocturnal Sound] 

80. Discojack – Opiate (DJ Jeroenski Remix) [Melomane] 

81. Kenneth Christiansen, Dennis Bg - 5B [Pattern Repeat]

82. Marc Houle – Undercover (Miro Pajic Remix) [Items & Things] 

83. Patrick Bateman – Classes Of Glasses (Intermittent & Emiliano Ferreyra Remix) [Bugs N' Stuff] 

84. Bombilla – I Think I Spider [Shufflemood] 

85. Giorgio Bassetti – Terrible (Tribal Mix) [Umbo] 

86. Ryan Thompson – Falling Underground (Freaky Disco Remix) [Cubism] 

87. Scuba- Flash Addict [Hotflush] 

88. Guy J - High (Marc Marzenit Remix) [Sudbeat]

89. Rivet – Metrist (Marcel Fengler Redefinition) [Kontra] 



90. Leland Mcwilliams- Purple Rock Cocaine [Monique Speciale]

91. Orlinski- Black Hole [Stereophonic]

92. Allex Bridge- Bounze [Crosstech]

93. Raffaele Attanasio – From Shade To Stardom (Psyk Edit) [Non Series] 

94. Thomas Hessler- Lost [Graphene]

95. Gary BeMore- Flex (Bali) (Do Shock Booze Remix) [Totem Traxx]

96. Mike Parker- Pulse Trader [Prologue]

97. Ma Spaventi- Wrecking [M>O>S]

98. Sascha Sonido- Mando Dio [Flash]

99. Nu Zau- Refran [Tzinah]

100.Unbalance – Raw and Love [Unbalance]


----------



## tripnotyzm

LSD

1/2/2012 
Dark Psychedelic-Trance mix

Tracklist: 
1) Sonik Scizzor - The Mad Professor 
2) Furious & Kindzadza - Bring the Plant 
3) Vimana Pilot - From Space with Love 
4) Psykovsky - Games for May 
5) Kashyyyk - Fourth Dimension 
6) Luuli - 1 Confused Individual 
7) Furious & Guitar Whoop - Ufo on Lfo 
8) Crazy Astronaut - Sate 
9) Crazy Astronaut - F Killer

~ (( ( E N J O Y ) )) ~


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - Beast (Minimal Techno Mix)(10.03.12)*








Link to mix: http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerlive5/prisoneer-beast
Download link : http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/42690282/file.html  

*Prisoneer - Beast*
Genre : *Minimal Techno*
Lenght : *56:43*
Quality : *320kbps*
Size : *130MB* 


*ENJOY*​


----------



## Prisoneer

Link to mix: http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerlive5/prisoneer-beast
Download link : http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/42690282/file.html  

*Prisoneer - Beast*
Genre : *Minimal Techno*
Lenght : *56:43*
Quality : *320kbps*
Size : *130MB* 


*ENJOY*​


----------



## StarOceanHouse

mewofood - bean sandwiches



> yotopia - spunk
> cascabel gentz - games been missing
> martin warner - bugging operation
> echo vacio - candanga
> zeque - doble proceso
> andrea bertolini & spartaque - blue lights
> fraktion - disleb
> bip soup - metal has no hands
> know how - 237th room
> marco brugattu - billie's mascotte (mihad, Lasse & Nima Remix)
> echonomist - future
> a mochi - black out
> sasha carassi - paranoid
> alfonso forte - alien


----------



## Durdie

http://soundcloud.com/katalepsis/darkling-glory


New set after a long absence. Darker and faster prog than I've done before but I'm pretty happy with it. Free to download or play from SoundCloud.


Primitive - SQL
Sub Standard - One Tasty Morsel
Apocalipstick (Ramafication Mix) - Jamie Leigh & Ben Rama
Theobromine In Blood - Theobroma
Survival Of The Fittest - Zeitgeist
Chaos Engine (Puddle Mix) - Vacuum Stalkers
Darwin - Zeitgeist
Human Design - Captain Hook
Phoenix - Zeitgeist
Black Humor - Ectima
Escaping Velocity - Sentna


----------



## DeeJaySwayD

http://soundcloud.com/angelina-sway-robinson/brasil-a-babil-nia-2012

http://soundcloud.com/angelina-sway-robinson/brasil-a-babil-nia-2012


liquid drum and bass


----------



## Alinn

Born on March 10, 1993 in Onesti-Romania, Alinn starts DJing in 2009, due to special attraction for music.
He began by mixing with software (Traktor) and a dj console (Numark).

As a DJ is not solely focused on one style, but the underground music remains his favorite music. His sets are reflecting his personal style and they are based on house, tech-house,deep-house.

Follow me on: 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/alinnro/

Soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/alinn

Listen my latest mix: Alinn - March 2012 Mix - Genre: House, Deep House

Download: http://soundcloud.com/alinn/alinn-march-2012-mix


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - Hammer ( TECHNO Mix ) 27-03-12*




[soundcloud]http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerlive6/prisoneer-hammer[/soundcloud]

Link to mix: http://soundcloud.com/prisoneerlive6/prisoneer-hammer
Download link : http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/30401941/file.html   

*Prisoneer - Hammer*
Genre : *Techno*
Lenght : *60:00*
Quality : *320kbps*
Size : *140MB* 


*ENJOY*​


----------



## Vaya

*VAYA - Mai Apollo Dub*

*Mai Apollo Dub*
Created on April 3rd, 2012
Duration: 1:06:26
Quality: 320 CBR
*Stream From SoundCloud*
*Download Mix*

*Track Listing*

1. Liquid Cool - Apollo 440 (Original Mix)
2. POLYCHORD - Mai Thai Night (Original Mix)
3. Army Of One - Revelation Dub (Original Mix)
4. Tayo Meets Acid Rocker - Dread Cowboy (Original Mix)
5. Michaelangelo - Jambala (Silicone Soul Remix)
6. Nectar - Mercurial Drums (Original Mix)
7. John Beltram - Cabacio (Get Fucked Mix)
8. James Talk & Tom Budden - Stop Wineing (Original Mix)
9. Fine Cut Bodies - Beaver Blink (AMB Remix)
10. Jamie Wamie - Planotight (Lee Mortimer Remix)
11. Soul of Man - Mylowdowndirty (Original Mix)
12. Boomclick - Homegrown (James Zabiela Remix)
13. Care In The Community - Dub Ting (Original Mix)

I think this is my first time ever posting in EMD. Strange, considering that it's the lifeblood which drives me every waking moment of my life! Hope you enjoy this bit I put together at around 3 AM on this sleepless morning. It's a collection of old (but GOOD) tracks I've been meaning to use for quite a while now.

~ Vaya


----------



## djalways420

http://soundcloud.com/always420-1/always420-april-2012

New mix I did this afternoon! Summertime rager vibes inside! Large up all the producers included in this mix! Thanks for listening


----------



## jerseybrah

New DJ just learning on cd's...please critique, trying to get better 

http://soundcloud.com/kdn/funkytech

Tracklist:
Wolfgang Gartner - Latin Fever (Original Mix) 
Trent Cantrelle - I Want a Freak (Original Mix) 
John Dhalback - Are You Nervous? (Original Mix) 
Autoerotique - Turn up the Volume (Original Mix


----------



## 12hundo

*Harder Techno sounds to MDxx to!!*

old


----------



## 12hundo

old


----------



## doodahman1969

Here is a mix I just finished; starts in a deep tech mode and goes into warehouse style techno (lots of assid) and has a washed out tropical vibe overall.

Frequently 3/4 cuts at once; all jams from within the last 2/3 months.

3+ hrs; I just mix till the WAV splits in two.


Coreshine Loincloth IX


Listen: www.mixcloud.com/MulattoThunder/coreshine-loincloth-ix/ 

Grip: bit.ly/Ii4nke 


Gurhan- Between Us (Terry Lee Brown Junior Remix) [Deep House Proposal]

Nhow Nhow- Little Helper 34-4 [Little Helpers]

Livio & Roby- Shinichi [Vakant] 

Crossninetroll- Forma Matika [Metroline Limited]

Stimmung Andern- Little Helper 33-4 [Little Helpers] 

Ex Sound System – Obramak’s End (Dub Mix) [Potobolo] 

Philip Arruda & Paul Leoric – Artstyle (Philip Arruda Remix) [Land Of Voodoo] 

Matthew Burton & Kate Rathod- New Funk [Visionquest] 

Alex Celler- Bellawatt (Kabale Und Liebe Remix) [Cinematic]

Marc Miroir & Andreas Henneberg- Faces (Einzelkind Remix) [Paso]

Dual Method & Loud One- Loud Method [Resopal Schallware] 

Santos- She (Coyu Kitties Ponies Remix) [Rockets & Ponies] 

Daniel Pscheid & Gene Richards Adnew- Illusions [Session Deluxe] 

Deltano – Vrede [Soundpark]

Matthew Lima & Maiki- Area 51 [Disco Royal] 

Demian Muller & Andre Butano- Yopo Feat. Manu [Babaloo]

Milton Channels – Tequila [Back] 

Juliano Silva – Erase Una Vez (Cristian Arango Remix) [Kult]

Sawlin- Neid Auf Vacuum [Ann Aimee]

Larry Peters & Miguel Lobo- Atemporal 2 [Bondage]

Talking Props- Rabalahara (Martinez Remix) [Dedge]

Re-Up- Little Helper 35-1 [Little Helpers]

Butane- A Rave Mistake (2012 Mix) [Alphahouse] 

Aldo Cadiz – Waripolazo [Elevation Limited]

Frank Leicher- What Is The Reason Why [Chaca Chaca] 

Avenir & Gabriele Mancino- Everyone Else [Carmella]

Paul C & Paolo Martini- Ammagamma (Nekes Remix) [Kiara]

Beesmunt Soundsystem- Wip Wap Circulation [Soweso]

Chube.Ka – Gorgeous Dub [Intacto]

Camea- Body Magnet [Bpitch]

Remi De Montsabert- Insane [Time Has Changed]

Ross Evana – Gold Digger [Alive Black]

Mar-T- Who's Got Samba (Alex Celler ‘El Cierre’ Remix) [Wow!] 

Anil Chawla- Tandrum (Hermanez Remix) [Takt]

Deepbass- Process (Cio D’Or Mountain Remix) [Informa]

Robert Evans– Black Out [Deep Water] 

Plankton- Kaloff [Hidden]

Bryan Chapman- Amplified Koma [8 Sided Dice]

Lando Kal- Rhythm Sektion [Hotflush]

Hans Bouffmyhre- Hypnosis [Electric Deluxe]

Clouds – Optic (Jesper Dahlback Remix) [Turbo]

Bastien Jaramillo- Algo Oscuro [Resopal Schallware]

Marc Antona- Gloves Off [Truesoul] 

Chris Wood & Meat- JR Juniors (Tiefschwarz Remix) [Souvenir]

Miguel Alvarez- Amatista [Black Eye]

Ruede Hagelstein - Shades [Upon You]

Toktok – Ice Cream Headache [TokTok]

Intruder- Amame feat. Jei (Radio Slave Remix) [Defected]

Octave One - Nicolette (Ken Ishii Remix) [430 West]

Michael Knop – Fab [Clap Your Hands]

Jeff Derringer- The Trail Of Your Blood In The Snow [Perc Trax]

Matt Everson- JLR [Monique Speciale]

Pablo Ceballos – Adagio For Drums (De Rivera & Rivas The Slave Mix) [Drumatika]

Mark Reeve- Backdoor Stalker [Trapez]

Phonogenic- Jeppis [International Sound Labratory]

Pedro Romero- Oversize [Equim]

Unbalance- Fluid (Jonas Kopp Remix) [Mutex]

Laps– Joyful Process [Cadenza]

Kiko- Zuub [Signature]

Seph - Moon Flare [Harry Klein] 

Alberto Pascual- Last Train To The Party [Plus 8]

Sasha Jam – Weltraum (Beano Remix) [Eastar]

Mikael Pfeiffer – Make It Up (Lazy M Remix) [Roof Audio]

Sam Barker & Andreas Baumecker- A Murder Of Crows Part 1 [Ostgut Ton]

Shifted- More Static [Mote Evolver]

Synox- Hypnoise [D-Lab]

Maelstrom- Pool Chicks [Sound Pelligrino]

Tamzali- The Last One (Ross Alexander Dub Kick Remix) [Afrotek]

A. Trebor- T.F.R Pt.2 [Trapez]

Mattias Fridell– Conquer Or Overcome [Sonntag Morgen]

Mark Broom – M28 (Truncate Remix) [Gynoid] 

Kardinal & Lowkey- Spangle [AFULab] 

Syntax Error- Unfree Download [Snork]

Sintek - Abissum [Capsula]

Pepe Arcade- Paranoid (Pepe Arcade Remix) [Rez]

Mid Wooder – Empire Of Shadows [Black Pearl]

Thomas P Heckmann – Goldrausch [AFU Limited] 

Pascal Roeder – Direction (Raszia Remix) [LCR]

Conforce- Grain [Clone Basement]

Cassegrain- Hyena [Prologue]

Trus Me- Sweetmother (Marcel Dettmann Mix) [Prime Numbers]

Stickman- If You Stay [Mindset]

Knobs- Atavic [Nachtstrom Schallplatten]

88UW – Alone In The Ark [Translucent]

Xhin- The Realm [Token]

Robert Feedmann – Traversing The Asteroid Belt [Resopal Schallware]

Laaker- Bkro [Blueprint]

Lighter & Thief – Like Dat (Ben Sims Remix 1) [Beard Man]

Daniel Romero- Daimyo [Zua]

Delusions- Manipulate [Ballistic Delusions]

Gohai & Input C- Hedora [AK]

Healium – Slush (John Rowes Uk Acid Techno Remix) [Hypnohouse Trax]

Future Blondes- Levialthin [:.:::..:]


----------



## 12hundo

Here is a Techno mix, Hard and loud for you to enjoy!
http://soundcloud.com/1200/sets/holotape/


----------



## BellinghamNiteLife

http://soundcloud.com/erin-bersch/beachwaves-chill-out-mix-may
Beachwaves - Chillout Mix 
by Erin Bersch

Enjoy a trance chill out set by one of Bellingham Nightlife's sweetest (and prettiest! ) DJs


----------



## panic in paradise

^oh ccooll!


----------



## panic in paradise

http://snd.sc/sJ2p9M
*Trance/Goa*


----------



## Maui2k

http://soundcloud.com/killamonjaro/killamonjaro-spring-loaded 

For the first time in a few years I've decided to record a dnb mix. After the heavy dubstep/breaks/garage rotation it felt really nice to dive back into my roots as a dj. I hope you enjoy this as much as I enjoyed making it, and im sure theres going to be plenty more where this came from. Please favorite, comment, and download. much appreciated! hit me up on the book @ http://www.facebook.com/djkillamonjaro

Dub Phizix, Skeptical Feat. Strategy (broken english) - Marka
&rt;Paperclip & Flame - Bad illumination

Bad Company(UK) - Bullet Time (Spor Remix)

Camo + Krooked Feat TC - Make the Call (dnb version)

Gridlok - T-Monk

Ill Skillz - They Could Love

Acid LAb - Broken Circuit

Calyx + Teebee - Confession

Concord Dawn + Black Sun Empire - Crime Side
&rt;Phlint - Lonely Desert

Magnetic Man ft John Legend - Getting Nowhere (Breakage as hard as we try remix)
&rt;State of mind - Quasars

The Upbeats - Raiders

Black Sun Empire / BulletProof / State of mind - Roulette (Gridlok Remix)

Killamonjaro - Floozie

Sister Nancy - A what a bam bam (RCola Remix)
&rt;Prime Mover and Chuck B - Return to Badman

Prime Mover and Chuck B - Murder Sound

Hybris - of two minds

Wilkinson - Moonwalker

Concord Dawn / state of mind - Two perfect moments
&rt;State of mind - Lonely Planet

Dubversion - Ghetto Girl

Tc - Raise the Roof

Death Proof - Death Proof(Crystal Clear Remix)

Kryteria + Anxiety FT Diode - Daywalker

Crystal Clear - Pure Thought
&rt;Crystal Clear - Heavy

State of Mind - Bad Virus

Ill Skillz - The Deeper We Bleep
&rt;Magnetic Man - I need Air


----------



## šljiva

My first public (psychedelic dub/ambient mini) set ;]

http://soundcloud.com/x0chipilli-chicomexochitl/cosmic-caterpillar


----------



## doodahman1969

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv2CdWThUlA

320 Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/MulattoThunder/coreshine-loincloth-xiii-pre-demf-edition/

DL: http://bit.ly/KzmX1y

Stays on a balanced tekno/deep/tech kick for the most part; progressively more tekno as the mix builds. 92 cuts; all recent.

BPM is 120-130.

Collage cover by Domokos 






Tracklist:

Shintaro.D - Whispering Woods (Gianni Amoroso Remix) [Morning Mood]

As We Said – Translate the Sign Into Light (Leticia Lemach Remix) [Moleskine]

Fluxion- Eruption [Echocord]

M.A.N.D.Y. & Adultnapper – Bus Ted (Kris Wadsworth Remix) [Get Physical]

Jordan Peak- Move With It (Huxley Warehouse Dub) [Klasse] 

Giovanni Zanforlin – Beat Box [Label Code]

Holly – In Everywhere (Betoko Remix) [Oko]

Edit Select & Dustin Zahn- Tunnels (Dub Tool) [Enemy]

Pattrix & Phiorio- I Do Not Wish To Reproduce (Clio Remix) [MBF Ltd.]

Do Santos - No Comprendo (Sideburn Remix) [Hotfingers] 

German Brigante – Maduro [Material] 

Pedro Aguiar – Chloroformat (Matheo Velez Dub Mix) [Deep Disco]

Francisco Ruiz Tagle- Al Trajin [Snubb] 

Sierra Sam- Welcome To the Blackout Ft. Paris The Black Fu (Inxec's Post Apocalyptic Fix) [Upon You]

Ron Costa – Sodobah Le Photographe (Io & Goshva Mulen Remix) [Inmotion]

tINI - My Shine (Carl Craig Remix) [Desolat]

Leano- Dirty Dildo [Etichetta Nera] 

Henik Jonsson & Joel Alter – Djup House (Dorisburg Remix) [Kontra] 

Darlyn Vlys- Heisenberg [Mo's Ferry]

Spencer Parker- There Are A Few Things In My Life [Apt. International]

Wally Lopez – Factorizando (Wally Stryk Remix) [Labratory]

Rafa Barrios - Piccolina (Los Pastores Remix) [Dood] 

Denis Horvat – Face It (Alex Tepper Remix) [Thirtyonetwenty]

Aaron Und Pascal – Medical Service [Basica]

Yooj – The Cave [Monique Speciale]

Undeep – Philosophy [Apparel] 

Deadbeat + Daniel Tate - Lazy Jane (909 Dub) [BLKRTZ]

Rhauder- Focus Jam [Polymorph] 

Arjun Vagale - Almost Home (Sinisa Tamamovic Remix) [Excentric]

Omniform- Dust [Subfigure] 

Glitter – Balacera [Bosphorus]

Nautiluss - Sabbath [Turbo]

DJ Mistake- African Warriors [Nulogic]

Martin Eyerer – The Coronator (Octad & Phiorio Forse Remix) [Metroline Limited] 

Mr. Pepper - Bodykey [Plant 74]

Negru – Ruffin [Youth Invasion]

Alecs Marta and Javier Orduna – Penga [Regular] 

Fabio Neural - Ocean Drive [Paul's Boutique]

Marko Zalazar – Trombolfio [Balkan Connection]

El Pocho – Don Quixote [Cadenza Lab] 

Greenville Massive- Tone (Troy Pierce Remix) [Initials]

William Kouam Djoko – We Are Your Brothers & Sisters (Dub Mix) [Rush Hour]

Cristian Monak – Open His Mouth [Vulcania]

Ducery Ada Nexino- Pollenshed (Seph remix) [Genesa]

Insect Elektrika – Fried Hair [Lethal Dose] 

Electric Rescue & Eric Tarlouf- Infected (Kiko Remix) [Flash]

Collective Machine- Pigot [Makossa] 

Allen (Italy) – Dragon Touch (Tripmastaz Acid Dub) [Paul's Boutique]

Sian- Dangerous Liaisons [Octopus] 

Ulm West- Lights out [Suara] 

Remy Unger - Stick The Dragon (Kevin Arnemann Remix) [Fone]

Alexey Volkov – Overshadow (Endless Remix) [Planete Rogue]

Rush? – Snaster (Gerd Remix) [Bass Culture]

Oleg Poliakov- Superservant [Circus] 

Danniel Selfmade – Johnny Calavera [Infamous]

Sante - Truth (Kabale und Liebe Rmx) [Souvenir Plus] 

Forexample – Ufo (Sidenoise Broken Vinyl Remix) [Sound Of Square]

Re:Axis – Somewhere Between The Stars (Omar Salgado Remix) [Frucht] 

Sweet N Candy - Real Face (Indication Edit) [Deep Circus] 

Supernova – My Teacher Is Hot [Twisted] 

Mirko Loko – Harder feat. Jaw [Visionquest]

Patrick Krieger - Beyond (Mattias Fridell Remix) [Gynoid]

A Sagittariun- The Ninth Sign [Elastic Dreams]

Nick Varon - Mohnblumchen [Sudbeat]

BG- In Your Turban (Instrumental Mix) [Resopal Schallware]

Paul Bunker- I Like It [Mighty Stuff] 

Akasoundsite - Reawakenings (Xpansul Remix) [Highway] 

Felix Bernhardt – Try This At Night [AFUlab]

Mark Broom- Sq18 (Rave Mix) [Cocoon]

Maelstrom – Outlast (2012 Milestone Mix) [Zone]

Alberto Ruiz – Neo [Bully Beatz]

Ingo Boss – Freakshow [Eureka] 

Extrawelt – Raum In Raum [Cocoon] 

Dylan Magic – Da Party Linez [Ambiosphere] 

Boris Horel – Rhythm Tramp [Eklo]

Baggi Begovic – Rampage [Stealth] 

Glenn Morrison & Matt Lange – Bowed [Isorhythm]

Nikola Gala- Only (Ryan Elliot Remix) [Rekids]

Justin Berkovi – Vice [Prosthetic] 

The Traveller – Bypass [Ostgut Ton]

Hakan Lidbo – Weird Animal Parade (Martin Shulte Remix) [Subself]

Red Rack’em – Right (All Night) [Bergerac] 

Nyra - Uno 10 (Skudge Remix) [Elastic Dreams]

Szare- B2 [Horizontal Ground]

Blokc & Groj – Ektorp [Box] 

Chris Fortier- Stay Tuned (Alland Byallo V-Hold Remix) [Fade]

Octave & Dolby D – Room 47 [Nachtstrom Schallplatten]

NX1 - NX1 02 004 [NX1] 

Steve Lorenz- Electronic Body [Snork]

Dapayk Solo - Whole New Style [Contuse]

Johan Afterglow – Captain Crooked [Slap Jaxx]

AD/S – Transversal (Sigha Remix) [Avian]


----------



## Magic Attack

*underground techno trance..*

http://soundcloud.com/the-heart-healer/june-1st-915pm-underground


I mixed this set last night 100% on the fly.. no computer programs..just 2 turntables and a cd player.. it will take you on a journey.. there's plenty of hiddem jems in there


----------



## stimutant

..................................


----------



## Grooveskopa

Grooveskopa Hollywood, CA 10/06/2012
http://www.mixcloud.com/Grooveskopa/grooveskopa_hollywood-ca_10062012/
Featuring new material from LA artist Grooveskopa

Connect on FB http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grooveskopa/430275906993325

Tech House, Future Garage, Nu Skool Breaks, Glitch-Hop, Grimey Dubstep


----------



## ColtDan

Pendulum - Tarantula Intro Mashup Walkinonit (Phaseone) Mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EztrwU7ayXY


----------



## freehugs

Just finished it last night 
Hope you guys like it!  Free wav download, as well as on all of my songs I've made.
http://soundcloud.com/kasura/the-bing-bong-mix


----------



## randyseidman

Here is my set recorded in the main room at Avalon (Hollywood) last month. Some groovy tunes 
http://www.randyseidman.com/podcast/?p=2082


----------



## djalways420

http://soundcloud.com/always420-1/always420-june-2012

Vaski - Take Me There
Evil Bastards - Medusa (FSTZ rmx)
Chewie - Adagio for Dub
IBenji - Titanium
Triage & The Bassist - Get Money
Razor Rekta - Loko Motiv
Enigma Dubz - Are you ready for the bass?
Megalodon - Triple Bypass
? <<sorry can't remember at the moment 
Commando - So Clear
Seals & Crofts - Summer Breeze (Barbaric Merits remix)


----------



## Jeff22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64Oaa7GGf7Q&list=UUay8rJ8d3z9x14nx_04I9GQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Heres a track a friend of mine has made, hope you guys like it. The video is also shot by him!

Comments are appreciated


----------



## jerseybrah

http://soundcloud.com/kdn/summer-hard-techno-mix

Please critique this mix! I'm looking for feedback


----------



## jerseybrah

This thread needs a revival..






http://soundcloud.com/kdn/summer-hard-techno-vol-2

Hard Techno coming your way! listen, comment, share!

Tracklist: 
1.) Christian Cambas, Umek - Heroes Of The Night (Original Mix) 
2.) Rene Amesz and Ruell - Hope (Original Club Mix) 
3.) Umek - Slicing & Dicing (Original Mix) 
4.) Christian Cambas - Voices (Original Mix) 
5.) Ben Sims - The Parade (Original Mix) 
6.) Adam Beyer, Alan Fitzpatrick - Human Reason (Original Mix) 
7.) John Acquaviva, Roderick Fox - In Your Face (Original Mix) 
8.) Hollen - Nueva Mujer (Original Mix) 
9.) Alberto Pascual - Drive (Original Mix) 
10.) F-Man & Fedde Le Grand - An Old Technique (Original Club Mix) 
11.) Thomas Gold - Work That (Original Mix) 
12.) Marco Lys - Go (LA Riots & Nom De Strip Remix) 
13.) Mario Ochoa & Luigi Rocca - The Passenger (Original Mix) 
14.) Mark Reeve - Impact (Jewel Kid Remix) 
15.) Phunk Investigation & Schuhmacher - Critical (Original Mix) 
16.) John Acquaviva, Dan Diamond - Good Music (Stefano Noferini Remix)


----------



## Nick Bowman

Hi guys,

This month's The Future Underground Show with Joel Mull and me is now available to listen to again and download. 3 hours of techno goodness.

http://djnickbowman.podomatic.com/entry/...0_26-07_00

For an easy to find download link click here: 

http://djnickbowman.podomatic.com/

To subscribe on itunes click here: 

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-f...d288401159

Many thanks,


Nick Bowman

https://www.facebook.com/bowmannick
https://www.facebook.com/TilanbiikOfficial
http://www.tilanbiik.com/
http://soundcloud.com/nickbowman


----------



## djalways420

Here is a mix I put together for the local weekly electronic night in my city. Enjoy. 

http://soundcloud.com/always420-1/always420-resistance-2-year

Run D.M.T. - Drop Top II 
Filth Collins - Fatboy Riddem 
Dirt Monkey & Ishe - Hardcore Shit 
2 Chains - Mercy (Figure remix) 
Kurk Kokane - Badboy 
Megalodon & Conscious Pilot - Like This 
Requake - Pushback 
Trick Daddy & Trina - Nana Nigga (Clicks & Whistles remix) 
Darude - Sandstorm (Candyland's OG remix) 
Foreign Beggers - Flying to Mars (12th Planet Martian Trapstep remix) 
Stinkahbell - The 23rd Hour 
Nikki Manaj - Beez in the Trap (Metaphase & Darkantois remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

www.soundcloud.com/ben-bitten

both these mixes are kinda old, but new to here....Break Your Face is a mix of electrobreaks, psybreaks, and classic breaks....2 Year is chilled out dubstep (lovestep, chillstep, whatever you want to call it....good morning music)


----------



## GroovyVibrations

heres a couple different mixes one in your face bass music 20 min mix
the second a nice atmospheric chilled dubstep set.

http://www.mixcloud.com/minds_eye/moombah-mind-100bpm-mix/

http://www.mixcloud.com/minds_eye/dub-side/


----------



## stimutant

...............


----------



## andgy2777

Just uploaded my most recent set from a few weeks back -This was performed through Ableton Live and used the APC40 controller with my soundcard routing direct into the clubs mixer.

http://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/08-12








*Track Listing*
01: You Can Bring (Original Mix) - Sei A
02: Moon Cold Bath (Original Mix) - Alexander Fog
03: RG (Original Mix) - Yan lhert
04: Genesis (Original Mix) - Guy J
05: Remote Templates (Marcelo Vasami Mix) - Marcelo Vasami, Deepfunk
06: You (Original Mix) - Andrew Bayer
07: Lost & Found (Original Mix) - Guy J
08: Motel At Night (Original Mix) - Deepfunk
09: Anxious (Original Mix) - Scotty.A
10: Fall Away Like Rain (Silinder Remix) - Projekt Inertia
11: Moon Rover (Deepfunk Remix) - Underset
12: The Lizard King (Luke Porter Remix) - Nikko Z.
13: Long Illness (Luke Porter Mix) - Santiago Garcia
14: Vertigo (Silinder Remix) - Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan
15: K9 (Solee remix) - Dave Seaman, Guy Mantzur
16: Calista Nantes (Original Mix) - Seb Dhajje
17: Heresy (Dosem Remix - Max Cooper
18: Huldra (Deepfunk's Haunted Mix) - dPen, Miriam Vaga
19: Leeknath (Original Mix) - Seb Dhajje
20: Continue (Original Mix) - Scotty.A
21: Marimbas BCN (Original Mix) - Cristian Varela
22: It All Comes Together + Afterglow (Original + Acapella) - Eelke Kleijn, Couture
23: Time (King Unique Time Enough Dub Mix) - Andre Sobota
24: Square Pusher (Original Mix) - Khen
25: Deeper Trigger (Original Mix) - Khen
26: Solstice (Original Mix) - Psychowsky
27: Sacred (Dub Version) - Sander Kleinenberg


----------



## buffalosoldier

Last week mix, 
A tribute to Tom Middleton's liquatech remixes
Enjoy!

http://www.mixcloud.com/buffalosoldi...liquatech-mix/


----------



## jerseybrah

http://soundcloud.com/kdn/electromonium-vol-1

Tracklist:
1. Swedish House Mafia - Save the World (Style of Eye & Carli Remix Kick-OH Re-Dub)
2. Ferry Corsten - Punk (Arty Rock-N-Rolla Remix)
3. John Dahlbäck - Hustle Up (Albin Myers Remix)
4. Deniz Koyu - Hertz (Original Mix)
5. M83 - Midnight City (Eric Prydz Private Remix)
6. Adrian Lux ft. The Good Natured - Alive (Albin Myers Remix)
7. Plastik Funk, Tujamo - WHO (Original Mix)
8. Gregor Salto - Damelo (Vocal Club Mix)
9. Green Velvet - Flash (Nicky Romero Remix KDn Edit)
10. Nicky Remero - Generation 303 (Original Mix)
11. Lana Del Ray - Video Games (The Cube Guys Miami Bootleg)
12. John Dahlbäck - Are You Nervous? (Original Mix)
15. Hard Rock Sofa - Quasar (Original Mix)
16. Sander Van Doorn - Koko (Original Mix)
17. Florence and the Machine - You've Got the Love (Mark Knight Remix)
18. La Fuente - Bang Bang (Original Mix)

Hope you like


----------



## randyseidman

*My mix on Open House this month...*





-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) P.O.S. – Gravity (Andrew Bayer & James Grant Remix)
02) AFFKT – Los Fantasmas (Darlyn Vlys remix)
03) Electricano – Other Colour (Satoshi Fumi)
04) Sezer Uysal – Time To Go Back (Original Mix)
05) Tvardovsky – Dream (Pacco & Rudy B Remix)
06) Alter Breed – Astronomic (Alleys Mix)
07) Andy King – Sativa (Original Mix)
08) JPL, Jason Van Wyk, Cat Martin – Safe feat. Cat Martin (Original Mix)
09) Q.U.A.K.E – Classic (Original Mix)
10) Aerofeel5 – Killer (Yuji Ono Remix)
11) Dirty Harris – Narcotik (Original Mix)
12) Moonbeam feat. Jacob A – Only You (Dub Mix)
13) Tomomi Ukumori – Timeless (Moonbeam Remix)


----------



## andgy2777

Here's my latest;





*October:12*
01. Soulfinder - Wait Your Turn (Deepfunk Remix) 
02. Marcelo Vasami – My Passport 
03. Ian O'Donovan - Forever untold (Original mix) 
04. Santi Mossman - Etheric Signal (Silinder Remix ) 
05. Stelios Vassiloudis - Small Hours (Jim Rivers Remix) 
06. Nikko.Z - Love dose (Guy Mantzur & Khen Remix) 
07. Tvardovsky - Path Of Light (Scotty.A 'Light Chord' Mix) 
08. Doomwork - Independence (Original Mix) 
09. GSEP - Emotions (Silinder Remix) 
10. Juan Deminicis - Moonlight (Original Mix) 
11. Marc Marzenit & Henry Saiz - Sirens Land 
12. Bastards Of Funk, Sonic Union - Solar Flare (Martin Roth Remix) 
13. Mitrinique - High On Chocolate (Deepfunk Remix) 
14. Smfm - Twisted (Guy J Mix) 
15. Eelke Kleijn, Nick Hogendoorn - Vixen (Kriece Remix) 
16. Mathew Lynch - Bells Of Life (Original mix) 
17. Adam Shaw, Dale Middleton - Nate (Original Mix) 
18. Alex Dolby - City Shark (16 Bit Lolitas Remix) 
19. Guy J - Mish Mash 
20. Rich Curtis - Open Other End (Original Mix) 
21. Hernan Cattaneo, Soundexile - Japanese Snowbell (Guy J Remix) 
22. dPen - Vasanizome (Beat Syndrome Remix) 
23. Gill Norris - Forme (Guy J PM Mix) 
24. Microtrauma - Solitone (Electric Rescue Remix) 
25. John Digweed & Nick Muir - Raise (Original Mix) 
26. Vinayak A - Never Turn Your Back (Cid Inc. Remix) 
27. Matt Fax - Time (Original Mix) 
28. Luke Porter - Reload - Original 
29. Triangle - Five, We'Ve Found It (King Unique Dub) 
30. Hot Chip - Flutes (Sasha Remix)
LINK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## randyseidman

*New Chillout / Breaks mix I did for Ibiza Sonica Radio!*

Hi everyone!

Here is a groovy 1-hour chill out mix I did for Ibiza Sonica Radio.
Your feedback is welcome  

*Randy Seidman on Ibiza Sonica (Nov. 2012)*
Guest Mix for Radio Zulu Lounge 
Download from Soundcloud

*--Track List--*
01) Marga Sol - Leave Me Alone (Randy Seidman Intro Edit)
02) Gramatik - Adriatic Summer Nights / Don't You Know (Original Mix)
03) Polished Chrome - I Wanna Get Down Beautiful (Randy Seidman Edit)
04) Statedlife - Here for You (Original Mix)
05) Claes Rosen - Ivory Bells Part 2 (Original Mix)
06) Tom Lustig - Relax Mode (Original Mix)
07) Polished Chrome - Journeyman's Secret of Sound (Randy Seidman Edit)
08) Andain - Much Too Much (Zetandel Chill Remix)
09) Soty - Arctic Wind (Original Mix)
10) Galimatias - Purple Rain (Randy Seidman Interlude)
11) Seven24 & Soty - Watercourse (Original Mix)
12) Resonant Dawn - Endless Experiment (Original Mix)
13) Solarstone - Presence of the Past (Original Mix)
14) York - Now What You Say About Love (Chill Out Mix)
15) Sonary - Always With You (DLB's AfterLife Mix)
16) Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren with Pulser - Our Little Secret (Randy Seidman Edit)
17) Accadia - Into The Dawn (Charm & Strange - Randy Seidman Outro Interlude Edit)
18) Andain - Turn Up The Sound (Original Mix)
19) Polished Chrome - 2night (Randy Seidman Outro Edit)
20) Sad Radio On Cassini - Your Eyes (Original Mix)

*--Past Chill Out Mixes--*
Chill Out Mix II (Dec, 2011): Click HERE
Chill Out Mix I (May, 2011): Click HERE

*--Sites--*
http://www.randyseidman.com
http://www.openhousepodcast.com
http://www.twitter.com/randyseidman
http://www.facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic


----------



## skin_walker

*Album promo minimix 2012*






*CHAPTER ONE*
_____________​
At the heart of every good war story, lies a critical enterprise for those willing to conquer it. The protagonist; a force to be reckoned with, a villain confirming his loyalty to the coat of arms. Nothing but a shell awaiting relinquish from it’s tiresome duties, held up to an ear in the hope that someone may hear it’s pleas. Destined to become the name that is rung out as battle cries, across vast landscapes all over the country, that stretch not only the distance but also throughout history.

Our story begins within the deep reaches of time. The year reading 1484, a period when the great Richard III of England was to lead into his second year as King. The villagers only a few miles down from the magnificent castle live in perpetual solitude when it is compared to the ravage and heinous activities that go on at King Richard’s locks every single night. There would be cattle roaming the free fields just to graze, and in no less than a second were they feared off by the roaring ramblings of him and his “assistants”, and the bright candle light that would follow. Of all the English, and of all the Welsh, and of all the Scottish, there was no man more noble and dangerous than Richard. Except, for one small boy, who had inside him the secrets to an unforgiving power which, unbeknownst to his fellow committees, would become the break in which separated the rich from the poor.

There is a mechanism, that bounds itself to the roots of our entire planet. This machine is not only an ode to the many that have attempted to revive it from it’s cryptic strains, but also a reminder that with fewer words spoken, actions shall be the first sign of hope amongst men. With every step this young boy took, his tattered leather and rope-laced boots imprinted themselves on what is now to become our quest, for the unforgiving power that lies beneath.

The only question now is… Where has our boy, his trustful wolf companion and his need for this desired sound been treading?




Facebook | Twitter | Tumblr | Bandcamp | SoundCloud

M^R=+H ||_;13​


----------



## trancetasy

SoupRice - Beatitude (House Mini-Mixset) 

1) Stevie Gonzales - Lucky (Original Mix) [Ampispazi Recordings]
2) Dave Ross - Stardust (Original Mix) [Soul Shift Music]
3) Jerrad Keith - My Sound (Original Mix) [All Over It Records]
4) Oliver Lang - Push it (Jay Kay Remix) [Ninety3 Records]
5) Gussy - The Feelin (Original Mix) [Rude Fish Records]

listen @ http://soundcloud.com/souprice/beatitude

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SoupRice - 1111 (Hardstyle Mixset) 

1) Technoboy - Nothing Nu (Extended Version) [Titanic Records]
2) Stabler & Benson - Beware (Original Mix) [Banging Records]
3) Meyer Lansky - Mozer Fokeur (Trevor Benz Remix) [Fanatix]
4) Transfarmers Ft. Dany Bpm - Sube 2012 (Original Mix) [Kytezo]
5) Hardstyle Creeps - The Rain (Original Mix) [HSG Label]
6) RDC & Mike D - Sunrise (Original Mix) [Nasty Productions]
7) Blutonium Boy - Bum Bum Melo (Main Club Mix) [Blutonium Records]
8) Transfarmers - Work that Shit (Original Mix) [Zoo]
9) Unbreakable & Wavemakerz - The Dope Boy (Original Mix) [DJU (Djs United Italy)]
10) Ukrainian Hardstylerz - 2013 (Sector One Remix) [impMUSIC]
11) Gordon Smith & H4bitane - Direkta (Original Mix) [Be Yourself Music]
12) Riiho - Distorted (original Mix) [Toxxic Records]
13) Force Creator & Rawenvoys - Set Me Free (Original Mix) [Bazz Implant Recordings]

listen @ http://soundcloud.com/souprice/hardstyle1111


----------



## realizeofficial

Realize - Episode 1

This first episode of a DJ mix series I am doing is house/techno/progressive themed. It is a chill/deep set. I try to keep them about an hour long each, and I have downloads enabled on my soundcloud. Feedback/critique is welcomed.

Genre: House, Techno, Progressive

soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-1

Track Listing

Henry Saiz - Lady In The Mirror (Mediterranean Haunted Beach Version)
Vibrasphere - Erosion
Pig & Dan - Natives (Original Mix)
Hardfloor - You Know The Score (Feat E.R.P.)
Ame - Rej
Nicolas Masseyeff - Mugen (Original Mix)
Marco Bailey, Tom Hades - Why Don't You Answer (Original Mix)
Maceo Plex - Frisky (Original Mix)
Damabiah - The Landscapes Dessinateur






Realize - Episode 2

This second episode I did is a more upbeat/dancey mix.

Genre: House, Techno, Electro

soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-2

Track Listing

Mulder - Natural High (Joris Voorn edit)
Christian Smith - Fugitive (Original Mix)
Christian Smith - The Judgement (Original Mix)
Oxia - Whole Life (Original Mix)
Marco Bailey - Caliente (Original Mix)
Marco Bailey, Tom Hades - Marakech (Original Mix)
Joris Voorn - The Deep (Original Mix)
Tom Hades - You Should Have Stopped Me (Original Mix)
H2 - 5 AM (Concepto Dawn Mix)
Rejected - Let's Go Juno (District One AKA Bart Skils & Anton Pieete Remix) / Rejected - Let's Go Juno (Harvard Bass More Chords Edit)
Benga - Baltimore Clap (Original Mix)
Wehbba - Mammut (Original Mix)
Dave Clarke - Dirt Box
Boys Noize, Erol Alkan - Lemonade (Gesaffelstein Remix)
Joe Brunning - Now Let Me See You Work (feat. Elle Zed) (Original Mix)

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Melodysonatina

*Kash Trivedi - Enterfuture Theory Ep 6 - Burnout Edition*

WELCOME TO FUTURE 


http://www.mixcloud.com/BURNOUTFESTIVAL/kash-trivedi-burnout-edition-enterfuture-theory/


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 094 | Randy Seidman + Jourdan Bordes*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Jourdan Bordes | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Jourdan Bordes | HERE*

Welcome back to the final Open House of 2012, another month is upon us! I am proud to announce that Open House has hit 70,000 unique downloads. From the US to Germany to Iran to Ecuador, I appreciate all of your support over the last few years. The rest of this month is busy. I’m playing tonight with Joachim Garraud at Sutra in Orange County. Next weekend I’m back at the annual PEX vs. Playloop holiday party in downtown LA. Then the following weekend I return to Asia for shows in Korea and Thailand. I’m looking forward to bringing you an exclusive set recorded from the road for the first episode of the year. This week’s guest is a friend and solid DJ named Jourdan Bordes – he will be holding down the second hour. For now, it’s time for a set from yours truly, and another episode of the grooviest beats…





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Ante Perry & Flo Mrzdk – Wiracle Mip (Original Mix)
02) Sunshine Jones – Four Million Miles (Original Mix)
03) Henry Saiz, Cora Novoa – Dreama (Original Mix)
04) York & Steve Brian – Salida Del Sol (Yorks Album Mix)
05) Jozhy K & Glittering Puzzle – Tokyo Nights (Andrew Benson Remix)
06) Shingo Nakamura, Kazusa – Dice (Original Mix)
07) Marek Hemmann – Infinity (Original Mix)
08) Ezequiel Andrade – Physical Space (Andrew Benson Remix)
09) Asten – Escape from the Deep (Andrew Benson Remix)
10) Mike Hennessy – Alice (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
11) Blackfeel Wite, Timur Shafiev – Eighteen (Original / Moonbeam Outro)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jourdan Bordes has toured the world over and performed alongside the biggest names in dance music. He has played in cities such as London, Dubai, NYC, Miami, LA, Mexico City, Hong Kong, Australia, Germany, Bulgaria, Thailand, and many places in between. With only 3 years of self taught audio production, Jourdan has gained support from artists such as Graham Gold, Paul Oakenfold, Nervo, Kenneth Thomas, Noel Sanger, Darin Epsilon, Tritonal, and many more. Jouradan was discovered by the musical super mind, Bob Khaleeel (who also discovered an experimental rock/metal band, The Deftones). He is sighed to DLF music, owned by famed film producer, David Lynch. In 2012, Jourdan Held down three residences in Koh Phangan, Thailand. One of the residences was with dance music legend Graham Gold. Now back and forth to the UK and other global destinations, Jourdan continually pushes the envelope in the studio, and behind the decks. Jourdan was instrumental in setting up my tours of Thailand, so I’m very grateful to him for that.





*Jourdan Bordes' Track List:*

01) Sky High - Oriental Funk Stew (Chuck Love Remix)
02) Glitchy Bitch - Arnold From Mumbai (Vipul Remix)
03) Dont Give Up - Sebastian Leger (JourdanBordes Remix)
04) Atomizer- Format B (Sebastian Leger Remix)
05) Slazenger- Fergie (D-Nox & Beckers Remix)
06) Dirty Martinis - Kill Your Tv
07) Harlem - Joe T Vanelli (Mark Knight Dub)
08) Presedence - Jourdan Bordes
09) David Chong - On Your Way To Heaven 

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 095 | Jan. 2nd, 2013: Randy Seidman + Minaya & Vikus
EPISODE 096 | Feb. 6th. 2013: Randy Seidman + DYLA
EPISODE 097 | Mar. 6th. 2013: Randy Seidman + Andrex

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - No Limit Techno #6 on FNOOB Techno Radio + Tracklist*






https://soundcloud.com/no-limit-techno-6/prisoneer

*Tracklist: *
01.Wendy Rene - After Laughter (Mike Maass' Crunshy Rework)
02.Beeswax - Dark Rooms (Original Mix)
03.Elbodrop - Beans On (Roberto Capuano Rmx)
04.Snello - Brightside (Original Mix)
05.Markantonio - The Gap (Roberto Capuano Remix)
06.Bobby Dowell & Kyle Geiger - Tiger Wall (Mark Morris Remix)
07.Spark Taberner - Rigide (Original Mix)
08.Tom Hades - Vocalismo (Kalden Bess Factory Edit)
09.Gene Karz - Destructive Anger (Original Mix)
10.Emanuelle Millozzi, Claudio Petroni - Insane (Claudio Petroni Version)
11.Electrorites - Life Is A Game So Fight For Survival (Original Mix)
12.Grindfactror (Sebastian Groth Destruct Bootleg)
13.Mike Laz - The Perfect Breed (Original Mix)​


----------



## Johnderose

AnGy KoRe Stevie Wilson and many more Heavy Bass Techno Artists

1st year djing, this is and old one with low quality recording which i did with my traktor i got logic so from now one it will be beautiful sound quality

https://soundcloud.com/tech-minimal-house


----------



## Johnderose

AnGy KoRe Stevie Wilson and many more Heavy Bass Techno Artists

1st year djing, this is and old one with low quality recording which i did with my traktor i got logic so from now one it will be beautiful sound quality

https://soundcloud.com/tech-minimal-house


----------



## Johnderose

AnGy KoRe Stevie Wilson and many more Heavy Bass Techno Artists

1st year djing, this is and old one with low quality recording which i did with my traktor i got logic so from now one it will be beautiful sound quality

https://soundcloud.com/tech-minimal-house


----------



## jobe28

Prisoneer said:


> https://soundcloud.com/no-limit-techno-6/prisoneer
> 
> *Tracklist: *
> 01.Wendy Rene - After Laughter (Mike Maass' Crunshy Rework)
> 02.Beeswax - Dark Rooms (Original Mix)
> 03.Elbodrop - Beans On (Roberto Capuano Rmx)
> 04.Snello - Brightside (Original Mix)
> 05.Markantonio - The Gap (Roberto Capuano Remix)
> 06.Bobby Dowell & Kyle Geiger - Tiger Wall (Mark Morris Remix)
> 07.Spark Taberner - Rigide (Original Mix)
> 08.Tom Hades - Vocalismo (Kalden Bess Factory Edit)
> 09.Gene Karz - Destructive Anger (Original Mix)
> 10.Emanuelle Millozzi, Claudio Petroni - Insane (Claudio Petroni Version)
> 11.Electrorites - Life Is A Game So Fight For Survival (Original Mix)
> 12.Grindfactror (Sebastian Groth Destruct Bootleg)
> 13.Mike Laz - The Perfect Breed (Original Mix)​


Prett cool stuff on soundcloud!


----------



## KyloBeatz

TRVP Minimix

Latest mix, it's TRVP, TRVP is not all I mix or make....I love all music (but country). Check out my soundcloud for more noize 8 )

Thanks for the listen

Zzyzx

Set List: 
Heroes x Villains – Original Choppaz
gLAdiator x Chromatic – Gamecube Nintendo
Sandro Silva & Quintino - Epic (Carnage & Luminox Festival Trap Refix)
Kill The Noise - Roots (Brillz Remix)
Fleur & Cutline - Broken Mirror (Specimen A Remix)
Expendable Youth & CRNKN – Gunfiyah
Major Lazer - Jah No Partial (Yellow Claw & Yung Felix Remix)
gLAdiator – Bout That
Heroes x Villains – TRVPSTVR
CRNKN x gLAdiator – Up & Down
Lil Jon - Snap Your Fingers (Candyland's OG Remix)
Butch Clancy - Liars


----------



## claywatkins

END OF THE WORLD!  DJ Clay Watkins - Funky, Jackin, Deep House mix.  1:08

https://soundcloud.com/djclaywatkins/end-of-the-world

Tracklist for End of the World:
1. Floor Swinger - Sound Diggers - Flapjack
2. Second Life to the House Music - JR from Dallas (Forrest Avery rmx)
3. Moonshine -RTHM - Knocturnal Emissions
4. Stuck In The Deep End - Kinky Movement - Replay
5. If I Was Your Girl - Clay Watkins feat. Acoustic Minds - Unsigned
6. Ants Pants - RTHM (Scrubfish & Laurence rmx) - Serial Sickness
7. Put That On - Clay Watkins - Unsigned
8. Dinner Rolls - Clay Watkins - Serial Sickness
9. How We Get Down - Chuck Love (RTHM rmx) - Love Network
10. A Little Bit Further We Go - Brown (Inland Knights rmx) - Unpopular
11. Old School Slow Jam - Brent Vassar (Fergus rmx) - Midwest Hustle
12. Perculate - Moshun - Chicago House FM Records
13. Make It Skip - Clay Watkins - Unsigned
14. Bump Funk - Sound Diggers - Flapjack
15. Moods Groove - Clay Watkins & Derty D - Unsigned
16. Little Pixy - JD Mals - Flapjack
17. Wanna Party - D Reflection (Clay Watkins rmx) - Sniff Your Ears


----------



## andgy2777

My latest set - melodic techno/progressive






*track list*
01. Battleships feat. Abigail Wyles – Benjamin Damage & Doc Daneeka	
02. Quarry Bank (Stelios Vassiloudis Remix) – Jemmy
03. Hurt Me (Mihai Popovicius Morning Dub) – Stephan Bazbaz
04. Iridescent – Wiretappeur
05. Crystals (Guy J Remix) – Cristior
06. Here's This (Original Mix) – Quivver
07. Unconventional – Kriece & Silinder
08. Berghain (Scotty.A Remix) – Nick Stoynoff	
09. Shove (Silinder Remix) – Diego Velasco
10. We Do It Best (Original Mix) – Guy J
11. Something (King Unique Remix) – Luke Chable, LOKII
12. Sea Air (Silinder Remix) – OMB
13. A Shade Deeper (Original Mix) – Scotty.A	
14. Saros (Original Mix) – Santerna
15. Buenos Calling (Andy King Remix) – Nikko.Z
16. Spectra feat. Ashley Benjamin (Tvardovsky Dub Remix) – Mauro Norti, Travis MacDonald
17. Lionize (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Remix) – Muzarco, Yariv Bernstein
18. Urban Biorhythm (Dub Mix) – Lank, Cid Inc.
19. All Over Music – Guy Mantzur & Stephan Bazbaz
20. Black Sun (Original Mix) – Denis A
21. Hola (Original Mix) – Que, 
22. Flight To Barcelona (Andy King Remix) – Li-Polymer 
23. Raise (Electric Rescue Blue Remix) – John Digweed & Nick Muir
24. 56th Floor (Original Mix) – Electric Rescue, Maxime Dangles
25. Dropout (David Granha Remix) – Basil o'Glue
26. Marina (original mix) – Andy King

https://soundcloud.com/andygreen-1/12-12


----------



## limitlessmusic

Discovery Project: White Wonderland
http://www.mixcloud.com/staticandbass/discovery-project-white-wonderland/


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - Fnoob Radio Fundraiser Day 16.12.2012 [TECHNO MIX]*







https://soundcloud.com/no-limit-techno-6/prisoneer-fnoob-fundraiser-day






*Tracklist*: 
01.H Ward - Regret (Eigenes Rezept Remix)
02.Gabeen - Oblivion (MicRoCheep & Mollo Intro Remix)
03.Sebastian Groth - Like This (Mike Maaß Remix)
04.Joseph Capriati - Gashouder (Original Mix)
05.Kereni - Delphi (Peja Remix)
06.Tom Laws - Osmosis (4th Chapter Remix)
07.Spektre - Lexicon Lost (Original Mix)
08.Gayle San - Bad Bitch (Sasha Carassi Remix)
09.Truncate - Transients (Mike Gervais Remix)
10.Sven Wittekind - Stolen Paradise (Original Mix)
11.Mikael Pfeiffer & Gregory Caruso - Alcoolik (Original Mix)

Facebook Profile : http://www.facebook.com/Prisoneer
Facebook Page : http://www.facebook.com/prisoneer.official
Beatport Profile : http://dj.beatport.com/Prisoneer
skype : prisoneer​


----------



## StarOceanHouse

claywatkins said:


> END OF THE WORLD!  DJ Clay Watkins - Funky, Jackin, Deep House mix.  1:08
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/djclaywatkins/end-of-the-world
> 
> Tracklist for End of the World:
> 1. Floor Swinger - Sound Diggers - Flapjack
> 2. Second Life to the House Music - JR from Dallas (Forrest Avery rmx)
> 3. Moonshine -RTHM - Knocturnal Emissions
> 4. Stuck In The Deep End - Kinky Movement - Replay
> 5. If I Was Your Girl - Clay Watkins feat. Acoustic Minds - Unsigned
> 6. Ants Pants - RTHM (Scrubfish & Laurence rmx) - Serial Sickness
> 7. Put That On - Clay Watkins - Unsigned
> 8. Dinner Rolls - Clay Watkins - Serial Sickness
> 9. How We Get Down - Chuck Love (RTHM rmx) - Love Network
> 10. A Little Bit Further We Go - Brown (Inland Knights rmx) - Unpopular
> 11. Old School Slow Jam - Brent Vassar (Fergus rmx) - Midwest Hustle
> 12. Perculate - Moshun - Chicago House FM Records
> 13. Make It Skip - Clay Watkins - Unsigned
> 14. Bump Funk - Sound Diggers - Flapjack
> 15. Moods Groove - Clay Watkins & Derty D - Unsigned
> 16. Little Pixy - JD Mals - Flapjack
> 17. Wanna Party - D Reflection (Clay Watkins rmx) - Sniff Your Ears




sick shit. thanks for posting!


----------



## t6apb

for fans of good underground bass music, future beats, garage, dubstep, bass house, enjoy!

http://www.mixcloud.com/tombruce123/tejae-nov-2012-mix/

sholohmo - the way u do
2562 - this is hardcore
kahn - like we used to
mosca - gold bricks i see you
four tet - 128 harps
john tejana - farther and fainter
martyn & mike slott - all nights
cosmin trg - bijoux
ifan daffyd - no good
joe - rut
tejaé - exactly
lapalux - gone
radiohead - bloom (jamie xx remix)

i also produce:
http://soundcloud.com/tejae


----------



## Psilo707

https://soundcloud.com/psilo-1/psilo-just-a-sample

Psilo DJ Mixes - Mixcrate

This is an eclectic mix that I've definitely spent more time on than any previous music project I've ever done tenfold. The amount of weeks I've put into collecting samples, picking songs, and arranging in various programs is something I previously thought I wouldn't have the patience to do and actually pull off in a way that I felt satisfied with. 

Many thanks and props to Fort Knox Five, the Dancefloor Outlaws, and anyone in the UK Ghetto funk scene (ghettofunk.co.uk) for bringing so many versatile elements to so many different tracks. Also DJ Scallywag, my hero, who is the first one I personally started listening to that mashed genres up however he wanted.

Over 350 individual samples from music, movies, and audio books span throughout the mix, which is where the title comes from.







_## TRACKLIST ##

01. Space Mountain Intro
02. Smiley 90's Oldskool Megamix Mashup
03. The Doors - Peace Frog (The Captain Remix)
04. Palov feat. Lady Faye - The Dude
05. Eric Clapton - Cocaine (Dancefloor Outlaws Remix)
// - The Game Hip Hop Acapella
06. Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride (3 Remixes)
07. J.Viewz Feat. Noa Lembersky - This City Means No Love
08. George Clinton - Atomic Dog (Qdup Remix)
09. Ice Butt Vortex Sleeve Intermission
10. Moobahton Cocaine Party
11. Kimbra - Come Into My Head (Opiuo Remix)
12. The Who - Who Are You (The Funk Hunters Remix)
13. Benji Boko - Jump!
// TLC - Waterfalls
// TLC - Creep
14. Ponte Duro - Empresarios Dubplate Especial)
// Shpongle - The Stamen of the Shaman
15. The Sax Pusher vs. Bambaataa (DC`s Finest Remix)
16. Dazz In The House (Fort Knox Five Remix)
// Fun - Some Nights
17. Toecutter - Shaftman RMX (Edit)
18. KGS - Revolution (DC`s Finest Remix)
// Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends
// DJ Rebel & Dedy Dread - Swing
19. It`s Your Voodoo Working (Fort Knox Five Remix)
// Starcraft 1 - Terran Music 1
20. Pretty Lights - I Can See It In Your Face
21. Ghettofunk - No Stoppin My Sound
22. James Brown - Finally Moving (Pretty Lights Remix)
// Skee Lo - I Wish
// Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
23. Outro_


----------



## realizeofficial

*Realize - Episode 3 (House/Techno)*






Realize - Episode 3

Here is the third episode of a series of DJ mixes I am doing. This one is a bit darker, but still groovy.

Genre: House, Techno

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-3 (downloads enabled)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fPpi5bRoHI (i'll include the youtube link even though the soundcloud will be of higher quality)

Jon Rundell - Reminisce (Original Mix)
Jon Rundell - Dalston Sunrise (Original Mix)
Per Hammar - Fever Mode (Original Mix)
Kyodai - Always (Original Mix)
Kyodai - Never Know (Simon Garcia's Future Funk Remix)
Eelke Kleijn - Rauwdouwer (Christian Smith Remix)
Christian Smith - Indulge Me (Original Mix)
Alan Fitzpatrick - Up All Night (Don't Go) (Original Mix)
Dosem - Star Safari (Original Mix) / Benny Rodrigues - Funky Drummer (Original Mix)
Trancesetters - The Search (Christian Smith's Tronic Treatment Remix)

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 095 | Randy Seidman (at Ellui, Korea) + Minaya & Vikus*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Minaya & Vikus | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Minaya & Vikus | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House - I hope you had lovely holidays... I'm fresh back from my third trip to Asia this year. Amazing parties in South Korea and Thailand - pictures have been posted on my Facebook, and I'll have videos on YouTube soon. The first part of this episode features my set recorded at Ellui Nightclub in Seoul, South Korea on Friday Dec. 21st, 2012. A killer night with Nick Sheldon from Ministry of Sound & the Potbelleez.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Peter Brown - The One (Original Mix)
02) Felix Cartal, Maja Ivarsson feat. Maja Ivarsson - Tonight (Botnek Remix)
03) Mekki Martin - Deeper & Higher (Alex Kenji Remix)
04) Christian Falero - Enlevez-Moi feat Jei (Paul Thomas Remix)
05) Sebastien Drums & Avicii - Snus (Original Mix)
06) Adrian Lux feat. The Good Natured – Alive (Alaa Remix)
07) Deniz Koyu - Bong (Original Mix)
08) Peter Brown - Menage A Trois (Original Mix)
09) Vengerov - Kazantip Intro (Swanky Tunes & Hard Rock Sofa Remix)
10) Alex Sayz - Free To Go feat Nadia Ali (Sick Individuals Remix)
11) Dannic - Tombo (Original Mix)
12) Offbeat Agents - Please Rewind (Original Mix)
13) Titus1 – Lights feat. Keshia Angeline - Nothing Matters Now (Incognet Remix)
14) Chris Merlin - Hybrid (Original Mix)
15) Vassy - We Are Young (Sultan & Ned Shepard Dub)
16) Zedd Ft. Matthew Koma - Spectrum (Deniz Koyu Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hailing from Orange County, California, Daniel Minaya & Shane Vikus have been a constant force of musical talent since their debut. Their renowned talent has allowed them to open for numerous high talent acts such as Steve Angello, Nadia Ali, Tommy Trash, NERVO, Andy Caldwell, Michael Woods, AN21 & Max Vangeli, and many more. They continually showcase their ability to control a dance floor no matter what time of night it is or what artists they follow. Recently, they were hand-picked by Steve Angello and the Size Matters crew to open for their own special Size Matters event at The Hollywood Palladium co-produced by Insomniac Events. A true mark of success that they reached only with the help of their highly supportive fan base.

They followed up their victory by taking over The Beatport charts when their remix of Archie's Desire release on Into The AM Records placed #4 on Beatport's Progressive House Release Of The Week and #42 on Beatport's Top 100 in overall releases. They didn't stop there however as soon after they were named "Best Club DJ's of 2012" in OC Weekly's Best of 2012 Awards. These two have quickly become the go to name for premier house music and they show no signs of slowing down.





*Minaya & Vikus' Track List:*

01) Hot Natured Feat. Ali Love - Benediction (Original Mix)
02) Yousef - Beg (Hot Since 82 Future Mix)
03) Blond:ish - Lonely Days (Hunter_Game Remix)
04) Shadowchild - So High (Hot Since 82Remix)
05) Richard Grey, The Cube Guys - Don't You Want Me (Richard Grey Mix)
06) Criminal Vibes - Pump Up The Jam (Federico Scavo Remix)
07) Tommy Trash vs. Hatires - Saucy Cascade (Minaya & Vikus Mashup)
08) Archie - Desire (Minaya & Vikus Remix)
09) Juventa - Roadtest (Original Mix)
10) Minaya & Vikus, 5piro - Overdrive (Original Mix)
11) Emma Hewitt - Rewind (Mikkas Remix)

*Future OH Episodes:*

EPISODE 096 | Feb. 6th. 2013: Randy Seidman + DYLA
EPISODE 097 | Mar. 6th. 2013: Randy Seidman + Andrex

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - No Limit Techno #7 on FNOOB Techno Radio + Tracklist*






Soundcloud : https://soundcloud.com/no-limit-techno-7/prisoneer






*Tracklist*:

01.Green Velvet - Flash (The Advent & Industrialyzer Remix)
02.MicRoCheep & Mollo - Morpheus (Original Mix) [CDR]
03.Asparuh & Grozdanoff - 100 Kaba Gaidi (Techno Reconstruct) FREE TRACK
04.Dandy Jack - Hamlet Machine (Deadbeat Horns of Jericho Version)
05.Kleber - Some Beats (Original Mix)
06.Fartech, Dennis Smile - Jesus Bang (Original Mix)
07.Ian Dunlop - Jenesis (Original Mix)
08.AnGy KoRe - More wine for him (Original Mix) [CDR]
09.Electrorites - House Of Wax (Original Mix)
10.Tommy Four Seven - Track 5 (Original Mix)
11.Advanced Human - Boiler (Raiz Remix)
12.Static Sense - SNF (Original Mix)​


----------



## Prisoneer

*Prisoneer - No Limit Techno #8 on FNOOB Techno Radio + Tracklist*










*DOWNLOAD* https://soundcloud.com/no-limit-techno-7/prisoneer8​
*Prisoneer - No Limit Techno #8*

*Tracklist*
00:00 Clouds - Consciousness (Original Mix)
03:30 Ascion - Poetics Of Withdrawal (Pfirter Remix)
08:31 Philipp Kipphan - Blind (Yan Cook Remix)
12:57 Klaudia Gawlas - Ufo Chords (A.Paul Dark Redub)
18:07 Technoyzer - Hyperspace (Mike Rud Dark Remix)
22:11 AnGy KoRe - Dark Mind (Original Mix)
26:08 Andrea Belluzzi - Track 2 (Original Mix)
29:53 Diarmaid O Meara - Blown Off (Elbodrop Remix)
35:24 Ronny Vergara - Hypomania (Robert Schrank Remix)
39:50 Snello - Steel (Original Mix)
44:15 AnGy KoRe, Daniele Crocenzi - Zam Zam (Hackler & Kuch's Darkfloor)
49:40 Niereich - Suton (Sync Therapy Remix)
54:05 Philipp Kipphan - LofiTech (Gabeen & Dr.Hoffmann Offbeat Edit)

Facebook Profile : https://www.facebook.com/Prisoneer
Facebook Page : https://www.facebook.com/prisoneer.official
Beatport Profile : http://dj.beatport.com/Prisoneer​


----------



## konmanmusic

Hey guys, great mixes on here. Have a new mix up for you all. Tech House/Techno/Progressive. 48 Minutes. Free Download.

1. Dosem - Tangent (Original Mix)
2. Scratch Massive - Nuit De Mes Reves (Thomas Schumacher Remix)
3. Daniel Trim - O Day (Original Mix)
4. Claptone - Wrong (Original Mix)
5. Dema, Paride Saraceni - Panic (Original Mix)
6. Sasha - Who killed Sparky? (Original Mix)
7. 16 Bit Lolitas - Na Na Nahana (Wehbba Remix)
8. Tube & Berger - Imprint of Pleasure (Original Mix)
9. David Jach & Beatamines - How Never (Zoo Brazil Remix)

https://soundcloud.com/konmanmusic/konman-radio-march-2013

Cheers 8(


----------



## andgy2777

New one from me… Recorded earlier this month, kicked things off around 1am.






*Tracklist*
01. Mark Reeve – Arena (Original Mix)
02. BP – Inspirado Por Usted (Original Mix)
03. Mike Griego – Osmosis (Original Mix)
04. Silinder - Pavement (original mix)
05. Santerna - Falling in Love (Original Mix)
06. Nikko.Z - L.A. (Beat Syndrome Remix) 
07. Juan Deminicis - Lost On Your Skin (Original)
08. Che Armstrong, stereopole – Sonar Feat. Stereopole (Matt Fax Remix)
09. Sonic Union & Pete Mccarthey - I Remember (Original Mix)
10. Juan Deminicis - Behind the Sun (Original Mix)
11. Matt Fax - Center Kill
12. Pele - Nothing Else (Original Mix)
13. Max Cooper - Spiral Inflections
14. James Zabiela - The Healing (Hot Chip Remix)
15. Guy Gerber Feat. Jaw - Steady (Midland Remix)
16. Guy J - Transitions (Silinder's Sunset Serenade)
17. TC Maniak - Nudity & Phlegm (Eelke Kleijn's Remix)
18. Adam Beyer & Ida Engberg - Lovecraft (Original Mix)
19. Hernan Cattaneo & John Tonks - Warsaw (Marcelo Vasami Unofficial Remix)
20. Tech D - The sands of time (Deepfunk Remix)
21. Yunta - Empire (Bastards of Funk & Sonic Union Remix)
22. Maceo Plex - Stimulation
23. Bastards Of Funk, Sonic Union - Digital Brain Damage (Original Mix)
24. Derek Howell - Laughing It Up (Original Mix)
25. Ioan Gamboa - The World Outside (Tvardovsky Remix)
26. Anthony Yarranton - Bohemian Groove (Scotty.A Remix)
27. Junkie XL - Zerotonine (Slacker's Tens)

Play/Download


----------



## andgy2777

Other mix from this month, had to fill an hour with some deeper house sounds.






*Tracklist*
01. Small Hours - Stelios Vassiloudis
02. Sea of Love - Hunter Game & Freakme
03. She's on fire (maya jane coles remix) - b.bo saris
04. On The Rhode (Yost & Funk Beatkilla Remix) - Evren Ulusoy
05. Changed feat. Ernesto (Soul Clap Remix) - Mario & Vidis 
06. Under The Sheets (Original Mix) - Maceo Plex
07. Spectrum (Maya Jane Cole Remix)	Florence & The Machine
08. Planes & Trains (Original Mix) - Hot Since 82
09. All that matters - kolsch feat troels abrahamsen
10. Smoke Cone (Original Mix) - Sasha, Donatello, Knox, Kastis Torrau, Arnas D

Play/Download


----------



## Bagseed

I recorded a mix tonight, very spontaneous, mostly trying out new records, mixing could've been better. Tracks from the likes of Jetone, Roland Appel, Perseus Traxx, Aardvarck, Tevo Howard amongst others. Vinyl only, enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/acidophilusmilk/spinnin


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 097 | Randy Seidman + ANDR3X*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + ANDR3X | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: ANDR3X | HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House. Your host, Randy Seidman here, just had an amazing few shows in Denver, Salt Lake City, and Orange County... and this weekend I head to Skyway in Minneapolis as well as House of Blues in Chicago. This week's guest is ANDR3X from the OC... but first up is a mix from yours truly, a special hour of some new progressive jammers, including quite a few remixes from my new favorite Latvian duo Blood Groove & Kikis. Hope you enjoy...





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Airdraw - White Collar (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
02) DJ Leman - Hyperactive (Sezer Uysal Remix)
03) Mike Hennessy - Alice (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
04) Outlook - Gravity (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
05) 19 Hz - Another Skin (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
06) Valentin - Haifa (Nerutto Remix)
07) Verve & Insilico - Synergy (Sezer Uysal's Creating Synergy Remix)
08) Kobana & Yane3dots - BN2 1TW (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
09) DJ Khushi - Unleashed (Matan Caspi Remix)
10) Stan Kolev - Life Is (Matan Caspi Dub Mix)
11) Dave Cortex - Tesla (Aeonism Remix)
12) Omnia f. Cathy Burton - Hearts Connected (Playmore Mix / Randy Edit)
13) Unique DJ, North State & Roby K - Maybe You'll See f. Ekatherina April (Elevenfive Dub)
14) Shiloh, Danny Bonnici - Easy Rider (Robert Mint Remix) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This week's exclusive guest mix comes from fellow Southern Californian, ANDR3X. He has worked tirelessly promoting this music & culture for nearly two decades. ANDR3X was involved in the "Subliminal" warehouse parties of the 90's which featured DJs such as Christopher Lawrence, Sandra Collins, and Mr. Kool-Aid to name a few. And he has been consistently throwing weekly OC parties for the last nine years. He is currently a resident for his own Elektronik Saturday weekly along with a residency for Element at Sutra, performing regularly alongside international headliners such as Armin Van Buuren, Ferry Corsten, Above & Beyond, ATB, Gareth Emergy, & Cosmic Gate to name just some... ANDR3X will be headlining at Sutra on March 21st, celebrating the release of his new single 'Believers', which is out now on Beatport. This talented hard worker has been a big supporter of mine throughout the years, so I'm excited to have him on the show.





*ANDR3X's Track List:*

01) Youandewan - 1988 (Original Mix)
02) Todd Terje - Ragysh
03) Matthew Dekay - Clearing the Mind (16 Bit Lolitas)
04) David August - Hamburg Is For Lovers
05) Rodskeez - SBS
06) ThreeSixty, Sean Holland - KX (Original Mix)
07) John Dahlback - Sing That (Original Club Mix)
08) Hybrid - Finished Symphony (Deadmau5 Remix)
09) Orbital - Halcyon & On & On (Aaron Static 2011 Bootleg)
10) Richard Knott - Richard Knott - Escape (Original Mix)
11) Pacific Wave - 1998 (DJ Kharma & Mighty Atom Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## physix

Impresario: Brandon Patr!k (aka The Freaky Afronaut) Exemplum Artes - Winter 2013

Are you in the mood? The boommood?

Putting the "Ow!" in your House and some ass in your Bass.

booking: hnic@houseofbabylon.com (for when you are in the mood for some boom)

Achtung! Spielen laut!

https://soundcloud.com/afronaut/boommood

:: house :: techno :: tech-house :: minimal ::


TRACKLIST
ON EYE -- ECNIRP 
KACKVOGEL -- SOLOMUN
HEARD IT ALL BEFORE (A CAPPELLA) -- SUNSHINE ANDERSON
LIKE SAYING -- TOM FLYNN
BODY -- JIMMY EDGAR
HOT RABBITS -- GLOM
THE SIZE -- EATS EVERYTHING
MY INTENTION IS WAR! -- DISCLOSURE
BRIGHTER RAMA -- BP!K ED!T
BOMB DIGGY -- ANOTHER LEVEL
DISTORSIONE FOR STRINGS -- JAN DRIVER
JAGGED EDGE -- EATS EVERYTHING
PREACHER MAN -- GREEN VELVET
BONGOLOID -- NOBOA 
DOWN -- OLIVER $ & JAN DRIVER 
RUFF STUFF (EATS EVERYTHING RMX) -- JUSTIN MARTIN 
DANCE ME -- RIVA STARR 
THIS ELBOW -- EATS EVERYTHING 
TOM TOMS REVENGE -- MATTEI DIMARR 
I CAN'T DO WITHOUT YOU -- SUPERNOVA 
LOVE WITH DESIRE -- GABOR DEUTSCH F. N'DEA DAVENPORT 
SIRKUSS -- MATTEO DIMARR & FAB STRONG 
NO.1 -- JETRO & MUZIKFABRIK 
YEAH! -- JESSE ROSE & MADE TO PLAY ALL-STARS 
THE LIST -- CESAR DE MELERO 
PICK UP THE TELEPHONE -- THE PLAYERS UNION 
DOWN FEVER -- ONLY CHILDREN 
WHAT YOU AFRAID OF -- ZIGGY FUNK F.TALIWA 
HOLD ON (BP!K POSITIVE ED!T) -- Y'XES EVOL

Thanks for listening!


----------



## roll&roll

all the latest deep house/deep tech compositions:

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-3

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-4

http://8tracks.com/hleb-perederii/deep-5

perfect for laying with lovely people, cuddling and flying high


----------



## trancetasy

Listen @
http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/souprice/play/trancemayhem
or
https://soundcloud.com/souprice/trancemayhem

1. Amr feat. Ai Takekawa - Beyond The Moon (Orbion Uplifting Remix) [Alter Ego Progressive]
2. Kenneth Thomas feat. Molly Bancroft - Hiding (Ion Blue Remix) [Alter Ego Records]
3. Solis & Sean Truby feat. Sue Mclaren - Closer To The Earth (Club Mix) [Infrasonic Recordings]
4. Bowdidge & Taylor - As It Should Be (Original Mix) [Monster Digital]
5. Odonbat - The Dreaming Machine (Original Mix) [Blue Soho Recordings]
6. Blue Sense - Night Sky Fall (Original Mix) [Blue Sense Recordings]
7. Akku - Infinito (Ancient Mind Remix) [D.MAX Recordings]
8. Robbie Magura - Disorder (Original Mix) [Analogue Is Dead (AID)]
9. Dreamy - Akira (Original Energetic Mix) [Nile Tunes Recordings]
10. Alexey Ryasnyansky - The Revival Of The Earth (Scott Lowe & High Definition Remix) [D.MAX Recordings]

check out my weekly friday night set of "Trance Mayhem" @ http://virtualdjradio.com/djsets/djsets.php?dj=9000644


----------



## Amass

https://soundcloud.com/ma-koh/home

Burning - DJ T (Art Department Remix)
Gorilla Hug - Nicolas Jaar
Serenity Wick - Hamid
Revolution Bay - Hamid
Sunset feat. Marques Toliver - Compuphonic
Home - Booka Shade ft. M.A.N.D.Y (Kollektiv Turmstrasse Remix)
Medusa Meets Jack - tINI


----------



## andgy2777

Latest mix from me, really pleased with this one. Encoded as a podcast so should download with tracklist and artworks.






*Tracklist*
1. Agoria - Panta Rei (Max Cooper Remix)
2. Simplicity - Singing or Speaking (Doomwork "Chordose" Remix)
3. Layo & Bushwacka! - Delta Ahead (Uner Remix)
4. Gav Fraser - Black Lite (Beat Syndrome Remix)
5. Fran Von Vie - Wake Me Up When Everything Has Changed (Audiotox & Watson Remix)
6. Sound Process - Brain Notes (Dale Middleton Remix)
7. Kieran J - Symbiosis (Santiago Garcia Remix)
8. Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan - Follow Me (Scotty.A Remix)
9. Eelke Kleijn - Eenvoud (Original Mix)
10. Tvardovsky - So Sadly (Original Mix)
11. Luke Porter - Sardonica (Original Mix)
12. Julius Geluk - The Shift (Silinder Remix)
13. Guy Mantzur - I'm Your Country (Original Mix)
14. Vinayak A - You May Sit and Wonder (Luke Porter Remix)
15. Oniris - Leaving Earth (Original Mix)
16. Seb Dhajje - White Room (Lateral Cut Groove Remix)
17. Kieran J - Time Is Now (Martin Garcia Remix)
18. Marco Bailey & Filterheadz - Mansion (Original Mix)
19. Lilith - Engine Repair (Oliver Klein Remix)
20. Guy Mantzur, Stephan Bazbaz - Space Boutique (Original Mix)
21. Kassey Voorn & Deepfunk - Long Time Coming (Oliver Lieb Remix)
22. Electric Rescue & Eric Tarlouf - Infected (Kiko Remix)
23. Anthony Yarranton - White Gliders (Constan Remix)
24. Simon Firth - Time Lapse (Guy Mantzur.. Khen Remix)
25. Mehmet Akar - Seni Seviyorum (Dale Middleton Remix)

Play/Download


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 098 | Randy Seidman + Trent Cantrelle*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Trent Cantrelle | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Trent Cantrelle | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! Earlier this week, the downtempo EP I did with Infected Mushroom’s guitarist, Tommy Cunningham, was released on Beatport and featured on their main Chill Out page – it has since hit number 5 in their overall chill out release charts. Here is a link to the EP – I hope you enjoy, and thank you for the support! Later this month I head up the West Coast for shows in San Francisco (CA), Arcata (CA), Eugene (OR), and Portland (OR)… followed by shows late April in Medellin (Colombia) with past Open House guests Pig & Dan, as well as in Bogota (Colombia) on April 30th with Filterheadz & Infected Mushroom. Looking forward to this busy month ahead.  Today: a brand new set from yours truly in the first hour, followed by a special treat from Trent Cantrelle in hour-two. For now, sit back, relax, and enjoy two hours of the grooviest beats.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Invisible Brothers – Fligth in Depth (Gregory Esayan Remix)
02) BT – Skylarking (Original Mix)
03) Jacob Henry – Yesterday is Tears (Shingo Nakamura Remix)
04) Max Freegrant & Underhill – Colors of Life (Steve Haines Remix)
05) Cast Away – Sunshine In Your Eyes (Original Mix)
06) Gregory Esayan – Invisible Universe (Cast Away Remix)
07) Lauder Dale – Varadero (FonLeman Remix)
08) Max Freegrant – Night Rider (Orignal Mix)
09) Ad Brown – From Within (Original Mix)
10) Flashtech – Memories (Danny Chen Remix)
11) Cid Inc – Cloudberries (Karl Johan Remix)
12) Poison Pro & Miusha – Alien (Secret Eternal Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New Orleans-born, LA-based DJ/producer Trent Cantrelle scored big in 2011 with his dance floor rocker “I Want A Freak”. The smash hit went on to be one of the top 10 selling House songs in the world, Beatport Award nominated, and the only U.S. artist in his category. His sound leans toward big room peak-time house and tech, as heard on his recent releases “Ride” and the DMC Buzz Charting “Night Like This”. This caught the ear of Swedish House Mafia which recently had Trent open for them at their Ushuaia residency kickoff in Ibiza this Summer. For those in the know, this type of success is nothing new to the veteran U.S. artist.

When Trent scored Essential New Tune at WMC 2005, with his smash rock hybrid “Runaway”, he was clocked by Pete Tong as “One of the hottest dance talents from the US”. The instant hit was licensed in over 15 countries and carried on to be one of the top tunes of that year. After breaking onto the global scene his DJ schedule kicked into high gear playing some of the biggest clubs around the globe. Over the years having amassed an impressive catalog of original tracks and remixes he has appeared on such labels as Ministry Of Sound, Spinnin’, Toolroom, Black Hole, Subliminal, Ultra, and many more.

The high profile productions helped further launch his career in the US and abroad, accompanying the likes of Paul Oakenfold, Pete Tong, and Sander Kleinenberg on tour. In addition to the club circuit, he performed at some of America’s biggest outdoor music events such as Coachella Music Festival, and The Electric Daisy Carnival. Today’s mix is the world debut of a portion of his 5-hour set a few weeks ago at the ‘Sounds Like’ label night, which went down at Dim Mak Studios in Hollywood, CA.





_Check back soon for Trent Cantrelle's track list._

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## myginga

*A nice liquid drum and bass mix{explore a new genre!)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhuq4vy6Xp8

its an awesome mix by my boy!

Just sit back and chilll to this set

let me know what you think of it!


----------



## cenacle

*This Weekend on SpiritPlants Radio (April 13-14, 2013)*

Turn on . . . tune in! SpiritPlants Radio is on the air 24/7!

SpiritPlants Radio's website can be found at http://www.spiritplantsradio.com. On this site is the current weekend schedule & links to listen live, as well as links to the station's archives, blog, forum, chat, playlists, & song history. During the weekdays you are invited to enter the (M)ystery-(F)low . . .

This weekend features 5 DJs, including Soulard, Frogs, Hippie, Boolean, & Orpheus Stain! The full weekend (April 13-14, 2013)'s scheduled programming includes:

Featured SpiritPlants Radio DJs:
*** Within's Within: Scenes from the Psychedelic Revolution with DJ Soulard #446 | Show information: http://www.scriptorpress.com/withinswithin.html
*** In the Window with DJ Frogs #46 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJFrogsWindow
*** AlcheMinistry Labs with DJ Orpheus Stain #45 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJOrpheusStain
*** Binary Choice with DJ Boolean #28 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJBoolean
*** A Psychedelic Experience with the 2 Zillion-Year-Old Hippie #11 | Show information: http://2zillionhippie.podomatic.com/

Featured Programs:
*** Psychedelic Lectures: Robert Heinlein - "Stranger in a Strange Land" (1961) - Part 3 | Show information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stranger_in_a_Strange_Land
*** Long Live Rock!: Phish - 31.October.1996 - Atlanta, Georgia | Show information: http://phish.net/setlists/1996.html#1996-10-31
*** Jazz Cafe: "Taran's Free Jazz Hour" | Show information: http://taransfreejazzhour.com/podcast/082013.html
*** News Hour: "World Week in Review" | Show information:www.scriptorpress.com/world_week_in_review.pdf
*** Comedy Hour: Abbott & Costello - "Who's on First?" (1974) | Show information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbott_and_Costello

This weekend's programming continues the 2013 SpiritPlants Radio weekend schedule of new shows and featured programs. Your feedback (spiritplantsradio@gmail.com) will be greatly appreciated in helping to improve our station! And check out Dose One: A SpiritPlants Radio Psychedelic Sampler (http://soundcloud.com/spiri/spiritplantsradio_dose_one)!

We are always looking for new DJs to join our station (email us at spiritplantsradio@gmail.com). 

Peace,
Raymond
Station Manager


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 099 | Randy Seidman + Claes Rosen*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Claes Rosen | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Claes Rosen | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House and a very special 99th episode featuring an exclusive set from yours truly in the first hour, as well as a special guest mix from one of my favorite producers, Claes Rosen, in hour-two. Had an amazing sold out string of shows with Infected Mushroom over the past month, from San Francisco all the way up to Portland, Oregon. Right now I am in Colombia, South America. Had an awesome show over the weekend with Pig & Dan in Medellin, and yesterday I played with Filterheadz for Colombian labor day in Bogota. Tomorrow I play Colombia's 'We Dance' festival along with Erick Morillo & Cosmic Gate. Looking forward to headlining El Siete in Quito, Ecuador on Sautrday before I make my way back north for some shows in Mexico. I hope you have a great month ahead, and that these tunes keep you groovin'.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Moonbeam & J-Soul - Heavy Rain (Original Mix)
02) Yuji Ono - Everything Is Come (Original Mix)
03) Flippers & DJ Slater (feat. U-Prag) - Unlocked (Beckers & Hatfield Remix)
04) Matan Caspi and Stan Kolev - River Flows (Ben Coda and Ad Brown remix)
05) Arthur Deep - From Antares To Vega (Original Mix)
06) Matrick - The Broken Love (Invisible Brothers Remix)
07) Omauha - Extra (Alfoa Remix)
08) Konektiv - Verano (Omauha Remix)
09) Arthur Deep - Who We Are (Original Mix)
10) Gregory Esayan - Invisible Universe (Alfoa Remix)
11) Andrew Bayer - From The Earth (Original Mix)
12) Andrew Bayer - Distractions (Movement 4) (Original Mix)
13) Ad Brown - L.A. (Alfoa 'Angel City' Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claes Rosen has established himself as the “man of melodies” who never ceases to astonish his listeners. Born in Sweden, Claes is known for having a very eclectic and atmospheric sound that shows off a quality of production that is rarely heard nowadays. Claes’s impressive skills have taken form as an instant and relentless reaction to the absence of electronic music that shimmers with the presence of melodies – which has given him one of the most sought after epithets in the world of music; to have his own “sound”. Taking use of his skills Claes partially creates music stretching far beyond his invisible boundaries, regardless if it’s deep house or music for Swedish TV-commercials. Claes is undoubtedly a diligent and at the same time diverse producer that for a long time has been supported by the biggest names in the game. I am very excited to have Claes on the show, and I hope you enjoy...





*Claes Rosen's Track List:*

01) Owen Ear - Inside (Original Mix)
02) MiDiMAN & Anturage - For The Sake Of Love (Original Mix)
03) Jimmy & Fred - I See Lights (Karmon Remix)
04) Linas P - Massive Deep (Helly Larson Remix)
05) Nora En Pure - Come With Me (Original Mix)
06) Mika Olson - Deep Blue Chair (Original Mix)
07) Paul Kennedy - Nobodys Fool (Matao Remix)
08) Pete Grace feat. Rassa - Deep In My Mind (Original Mix)
09) Final Djs - Moonshine (Cram Remix)
10) B.B & Q. Band - Dreamer (Kartell Rework)
11) Mali - Vintage Sound Machine (Original Mix)
12) Nicolas Kotowicz - Analemma (Tune Off Remix)
13) Cassius - The Sound Of Violence (Cosmo Vitelli remix)
14) Oliver - MYB (Original Mix)
15) Fawn & Digital Sixable - Solitude (G-Tek Instrumental Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## adam west

*hard mix on soundcloud*

alright. just uploaded a mix. thanks to stayfaded for loads of ideas and tracks she liked. its mainly hardstyle/hardtrance/hardcore whatever.

will edit this post with the tracklisting in a bit

https://soundcloud.com/adam_west-1/adam-west-going-hard-u-wot-m8

tl:

1. intro (u wot m8)
2. lock n load - blow ya mind
3. dj vortex & arpas dream - crazy (original remastered mix)
4. dj isaac - on the edge
5. trance generators - never in danger (original mix)
6.showtek - fuck the system
7. coco - pump that bass tard
8. jdx feat. sarah maria - live the moment
9.frontliner - spacer
10. the prophet - r3tro (radio edit)
11.angerfist the world will shiver
12.brennan heart & wildstylez - lose my mind
13.lady faith - donyaye man
14.technoboy - 4 days
15.lady faith - moxie
16. evil activities & endymion feat. e-life - broken
17.al storm & kutski - braincrack (dirty chopper hardcore mix)
18.diss reaction - jiiieehaaaa (angerfist refix)
19 angerfist - the desecrated
20. evil activities - evil inside
21.darrien kelly & the stunned guys - main muthafuckas (original mix)
22.evil activities - nobody said it was easy


----------



## peterparkerspidey

chechink it now hope its good


----------



## xstayfadedx

Thanks again for putting it together!!!  All my fave tracks


----------



## DynoSpec

Heres a little bit i did for fun, its a little choppy at parts but i think it came together.

dnb, dubstep drumstep and electro/house

https://soundcloud.com/dynospec/sunday-funday2013-03-24


----------



## kriscore

MY ELECTRO BLASTER MIX


----------



## limitlessmusic

*Static & Bass EDC NYC 2013 set at the Wide Awake Art Car*

https://soundcloud.com/staticnbass/static-bass-edc-ny-2013

http://www.StaticandBass.com
http://www.facebook.com/StaticandBass
http://www.mixcloud.com/StaticandBass 

http://www.LimitlessMusicNYC.com


----------



## Thalboo

*Tech house sessions*

Casual evening @ my place   Fuck/Mix Tech house session

Andrè Thomson - Techtronic mix


01.Child - Interplanetary (Original Mix)
02.Adrian Izquierdo - Street (Alessan Main Remix)
03.Joeski - Illicit Love (Original Mix)
04.Gerald Henderson - Columbo (D-Formation Remix)
05.Min & Mal - Freshein (Konstantin Yoodza Remix)
06.Karada, Pedro Mercado, Zoe Xenia - You Take Me There (Behind The Sun) (Rodriguez Jr. Alternative Remix)
07.Bass Monta - Darling (Le Brion & Rha Roo Remix)
08.Groove Phenomenon, Hanna Hansen - Same Man (Sebastien Drums & Rob Adans Remix)
09.Ernst Laut - Man Eats Girl  (Girl Eats Man Edit)


----------



## Thalboo

*Tech-House sessions*

Looking for feedback on some mixes recorded during past year. Tips and tricks would be nice 
Constructive Critisim welcome.

Tech house # 01
Tech House # 02
Tech house # 03
Tech house # 04


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 100 | Randy Seidman (at Siete, Ecuador) + Ad brown*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Ad Brown | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Ad Brown | HERE*

Hello everyone and welcome to a very special 100th episode of Open House. Today I'm excited to bring you a portion of my recent 3 hour set at the popular underground house music club 'Siete' in Quito, Ecuador last month, followed by an exclusive session with the progressive master Ad Brown in hour two. I'm getting ready to play Soundstage in Baltimore this Saturday followed by a six-show tour of Malaysia & Thailand for the rest of June. Also happy to announce I'm two for two on the top 10 Beatport Chill Out releases - following the success of Sunset Honey, now Jelly in the Clouds is climbing the charts, part of the recent Cosmic Chill Lounge Vol. 6 release. Big thank you for your support. Enough about me, it's all about you! Something for everyone this episode, I hope you all enjoy...





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Chiqito - Loco Moco (Matt Klast Remix)
02) Do Santos - 2 Coffee (Mike Vale Remix)
03) Raffaele Rizzi - Madagascar (Original Mix)
04) Andres Blows - Ghost (Original Mix)
05) Lome Gyss - Masquerade (Original Mix)
06) Sergio Fernandez & Milex - La Fiesta (Original Mix)
07) Pete Heller - Simpler (Second Course)
08) Nora En Pure - Calling Ibiza (Original Mix)
09) Olivier Giacomotto - Malmy (Original Mix)
10) So Called Scumbags - Save Our Soul (Tim Cullen Remix)
11) Tomaz & Filterheadz - Sunshine (Umek Remix)
12) DJ Chus & Patric La Funk - Bel Amour (Raul Cremona Remix)
13) David Penn F. Max Cooper - Lovin U (Abel Ramos Remix)
14) David jones - Rhythm Alive (Federico Scavo Remix)
15) Olivier Giacomotto - Just Freekin (Original Mix)
16) DJ Wady & Silvio Attanasio - Esa Nena (Original Mix)
17) Luthier - The Underground (Original Mix)
18) Eugene Noiz Feat. MC Shayon - Get Up! (Vengerov Remix)
19) Save The Robot - Spring Break (Original Mix) - Outro Edit

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is an exclusive with one of my favorite producers, the UK's Ad Brown. He is also a favorite of legends such as Ferry Corsten, Gareth Emery, and has support from progressive heavyweights like Sasha and Nick Warren. He has toured the world, and released tunes on labels such as Anjunadeep and Black Hole. I have a hard time playing sets without this man's music, so it's a real honor to have Ad on the show. 





*Ad Brown's Track List:*

01) Jarkko S - Milkyway
02) Shiloh and Danny Bonnici - Easy Rider
03) eleven.five - Freckles (Luiz B Remix)
04) Mango, Richard J Aarden - Soulmates feat. Aneym (citylanes edit)
05) Kobana Mario Hatchet - Reload (Zack Roth Remix)
06) Ad Brown - From Within (Corger Bootleg Mix)
07) Epeson - From Floppy
08) Fawn & Digital Sixable - Solitude (G-Tek Vocal Remix)
09) ID - ID (Ad Brown and Andrew Benson Mix)
10) Morphile - Triangle

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## alarik

My latest co Psystep/psydub mix.
Tell me what you think please.

http://www.mixcloud.com/Eschatonartist/extreme-experience-philosophy/


----------



## DJKAOS

Yesterdays set recorded live @ www.eurodnb.eu http://dnbshare.com/download/EURODNB.EU_160613.mp3.html Liquid,Nu Jungle+More!


----------



## Skorpio

http://www.mixcloud.com/treacheryofsound/weekly-mix-number-three-totally-not-weekly/
is my most recent one, goes from chill stuff to less chill stuff.

http://www.mixcloud.com/treacheryofsound/
is my account, some pretty decent mixes there


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hector amador - circular-dimensions

1. Dosem - Believe
2. Electric Rescue - Dope
3. Astronivo - Roll with music (sam paganini)
4. Einmusik - Silk 'n' Saw
5. Boss Axis - Cologne
6. Joris Delacroix - Minimélodie
7. Joachim Pastor - Heloise
8. Julian Jeweil - Amore
9. Mononoid - Protoplasm (Moonbeam remix)
10. Robert Babicz - Astor (Shur-I-Kan remix)
11. Tran - Mistigris


----------



## andgy2777

Latest mix from me, bit longer than normal.






*Tracklist*
1. Muzarco – Romozio (Original Mix)
2. Luke Mandala – Peaceful Passion (Silinder Remix)
3. Neil Quigley, Cari Golden – Tone Float	DWTD (Da Lukas Remix)
4. Vinayak A – How Long Do You Plan to Drag Me? (Vipul Remix)
5. Nick Varon – Occupational Hazard (Original Mix)
6. Eelke Kleijn – Kitten Of Mass Destruction (MUUI Remix)
7. Fran Von Vie – I Can't Get Enough (Original Mix)
8. Anthony Yarranton – On & On (Original Mix)
9. Stephen J. Kroos – Dag Licht (Santerna Deep Mix)
10. Scotty.A – The World Turns And We Turn With It
11. Matias Chilano – Aura (Anthony Yarranton mix)
12. Stas Karpenkov – Castle (Fran Von Vie Remix)
13. Darin Epsilon – Red Matter (Original Mix)
14. Tomek – In Your Memory (Beat Factory Remix)
15. Danny Stubbs – Orion (Beat Factory Remix)
16. Jelly For The Babies, Marc Pollen – Flow Motion (Silinder Remix)
17. Unisol – Hope (Original Mix)
18. Khen – Haziness (Original Mix)
19. Jeremy Olander – Factures (Original Mix)
20. Beckers – Free Your Mind (Original Mix)
21. Graziano Raffa – Hackney (Original Mix)
22. Verve – Elevate (Stas Drive Remix)
23. Dale Middleton – Quorra (Original Mix)
24. Dale Middleton – Sudofemme (Original Mix)
25. Mike Griego – You Don't Play (Original Mix)
26. AudioStorm – Across The Border (Miraculum's Universal Remix)
27. Presslaboys – Incomplete (Deepfunk Remix)
28. Tom Glass – Lonely Voice (Nick Muir Dub)
29. Kruse & Nuernberg, Polargeist – Temperature Rise (Original Mix)
30. Beat Syndrome – Tsunami (Santiago Garcia Remix)
31. Lonya, DJ Zombi – Back To The USSR (Ben Coda Remix)
32. Aman – Cloud Patterns (Beat Syndrome Remix)
33. Tvardovsky – Fate (Original Mix)
34. Paul Keeley – Relic (Seb Dhajje Remix)
35. Devangel – Spiderstrap (Original Mix)
36. Jericho Ismael – Savanna (Cristian Poow Remix)
37. Matt Lange – Rift (Andrew Bayer Remix Edit)

Play/Download


----------



## limitlessmusic

*Live Sets: TRANCE UNITED w/ HEATBEAT, ARCTIC MOON, MIKKAS, DJ Eco, NIFRA, STATIC & BA*

10:00 – 11:00 Static & Bass
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/32607497/file.html
11:00 – 12:15 Nifra
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/60685331/file.html
http://hu.lk/z2yqtfq2xgjk
12:15 – 01:45 Estiva
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/99652177/file.html
http://hu.lk/r7f01iosn1mo
01:45 – 03:30 Heatbeat
unavailable
03:30 – 05:00 Arctic Moon
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/34378073/file.html
http://download.hellshare.com/arcti...d-new-york-29-06-2013-razorator-mp3/14115148/
05:00 – 06:00 DJ Eco (Special Sunrise Set)
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/18914006/file.html
http://download.hellshare.com/eco-live-at-trance-united-new-york-29-06-2013-razorator-mp3/14115103/

http://limitlessmusicnyc.com


----------



## dan88

A short mix by me http://www.mixcloud.com/danw1988/summer-feet-moving-house-mix/


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 101 | Randy Seidman (at Full Moon, Thailand) + Sezer Uysal*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Sezer Uysal | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Sezer Uysal | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! I am fresh back from another amazing tour of Asia. From Malaysia to Borneo to the islands of Thailand for full moon festival, I feel very blessed to have met so many awesome people, and to have played so many incredible parties. Coming up this Friday of Independence Day weekend is my debut at Marquee Day Club in Las Vegas (ranked number 11 club in the world this year by DJ Mag). Saturday I’ll be back at Avalon Hollywood to keep the weekend madness goin’!

The first part of today’s episode is a portion of my set recorded last week at the Jungle Experience Full Moon party on the island of Koh Phangan in Thailand where I rocked it for over 4,000 party animals (picture below). It was my fifth time headlining this party over the last twelve months, and by far the craziest of them all. Hour-two features an exclusive session with one of my favorite progressive artists Sezer Uysal. Also, I have a special treat to end the session on a groovy-note… some tasty tunes in store for you today, hope you enjoy!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Cate Kanell and Adrian & Raz – Into The Light (The Madison Dub)
02) Q.U.A.K.E. & Queen Heart – Heart Quake (Original Mix)
03) Coke Bithces & Q.U.A.K.E. – 1440 (Original Mix)
04) ThreeSixty & Dirty Harris – Avalon (Original Mix)
05) Vadim Soloviev – Tempo (Flippers Remix)
06) Sydney Blu & Christian Falero F. Lea Luna – Chemistry (Paul Thomas Remix)
07) Kaskade & Tiesto F. Haley – Only You (Manufactures Superstars & Jquintel Remix)
08) Aerofeel5 – Killer (Offbeat Agents Remix)
09) Faustix – Inner Freak ft. Rosa Skotte (Dub)
10) Hype Jones & Alex Sayz Feat. Mario Vasquez – Never Give Up (Deniz Koya Remix)
11) Niels Van Gogh & Daniel Strauss – Go (This Night Is A Miracle Club Mix)
12) G-Tek & Kimberly Hale – Swan Song (Dart Rayne & Yura Moonlight Remix)
13) Ido – Voice of Reason (Original Mix)
14) Charlie Darker – Anxiety (Original Mix)
15) Landis & Henry Fong – Get Down (Original Mix)
16) Junkie XL – Molly’s E (Nicky Romero Remix)
17) Kid Massive, Sam Obernik & Jay Colin – Yawn (David Tort Remix)
18) Markus Binapfl – Human (David Tort Remix)
19) Kura & Von Di Carlo – Polaris (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Artists across the creative realm frequently lament the difficulty of putting thoughts onto paper. In electronic dance music, it’s the producers who battle the hardships of making the creativity of mind materialize on a computer screen. For Sezer Uysal, finding the right touch is more instinctual than voluntary. With half a dozen remixes and original productions reaching Beatport’s coveted Top 100 Progressive House, Tech House, and Deep House charts, his ability in the studio has garnered attention from some of the most renowned titans of the industry. In 2012 Sezer became an official remixer under the Ministry of Sound hallmark, and has gained support from the likes of Armin van Buuren, Laidback Luke, John Digweed, Pete Tong, and Hernan Cattaneo. Pretty impressive for someone with no formal musical education. But it’s all just the beginning for the young 24 year-old. With upcoming originals and remixes on Armada and his own Dark Pleasure Recordings, combined with festival and club dates across Europe and Asia, Sezer Uysal finds himself on the eve of worldwide ascendancy.





*Sezer Uysal's Track List:*

01) IO - Charlotte
02) Innate - Kante (Beat Factory remix)
03) Innate - Vegas (Matan Caspi Remix)
04) Sezer Uysal - Can't Understand Her (Original Mix)
05) Sezer Uysal - Aura (Original Mix)
06) Proff - Abandoned (Original Mix)
07) Suspect 44 - Hold Me (Nick Stoynoff Remix)
08) Ucleden - Nexus One (Jorg Murcus Remix)
09) James Holden Ft. Julia Thompson - Nothing (Erphun's Bootleg)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## limitlessmusic

Static & Bass 7/4 Pacha NYC opening set for Gregori Klossman & Chuckie

https://soundcloud.com/staticnbass/static-bass-live-pacha-nyc-07


----------



## andgy2777

Latest mix from me, bit of a guilty pleasures mix - all from eric prydz/pryda/cirez d and the pryda friends label 






*Tracklist*

1. Pryda - Recomondos (Original Mix)
2. Andre Sobota - Found (Original Mix)
3. Fehrplay - Nightride (Original Mix)
4. Pryda - Tijuana (Original Mix)
5. Andre Sobota- Voyager (Original Mix)
6. Pryda - Bergen (Original Mix)
7. Sebastien Leger - The People (Eric Prydz Remix)
8. Fehrplay - Incognito (Original Mix)
9. Pryda - Layers (Original Mix)
10. Jeremy Olander - Rypamont (Original Mix)
11. Cirez D - On Off
12. Richard Knott - Locus Solus
13. Pryda - Waves
14. Cirez D - Glow (In The Dark Dub)
15. Cirez D - Drums In The Deep (Original Mix)
16. Cirez D - Thunderstuck (Original Mix)
17. Pryda - Power Drive (Original Mix)
18. Felix Da Housecat - Thee Anthem (Eric Prydz Remix)
19. Fehrplay - I Can't Stop It (Original Mix)
20. Fehrplay - Phantom (Original Mix)
21. Pryda - Allein (Original Mix)
22. Pryda - Rotonda (Original Mix)
23. Eric Prydz - Every Day
24. Jeremy Olander - Let Me Feel (Original Mix)
25. Eric Prydz & Empire Of The Sun - We Are Mirage

Play/Download


----------



## t6apb

http://www.mixcloud.com/tejae/teja%C3%A9-july-2013-mix/

Shutter Speed By Darksky

Malfunction By A Made Up Sound

Dom Perignon By Mosca

Cafe Torrefies By Ore

For These Times By Four Tet

828 By GoldFFinch

Shader By Blawan

Sincere By MJ Cole

Sapphire By Bonobo

Sicko Cell (Rushas Too much cocaine Remix) By Joy Orbison

Cheater By 2562

Little Man (Wookie Mix) By Sia

Close By Hackman

Bones (joe remix) By Untold

Spanish Sahara (Deadboy Remix) By Foals

Rained the Whole Time By Shlohmo



42mins, good variety of underground bass music, uk bass house, garage and future beats


----------



## Delafunk

This coming weekend plays host to the most impressive festival line up of the summer. Eastern Electrics festival at Knebworth park extends over three days and two full nights to host some of the finest global artists and most sought-after rising talents in electronic music including Richie Hawtin, Moderat (live), Seth Troxler, Claude VonStroke, Eats Everything, Hot Natured (live), Kerri Chandler (Official), Masters At Work, Ellen Allien, Maya Jane Coles, Joy Orbison, Sasha, Maceo Plex, Dave Clarke, Tale Of Us, Planetary Assault Systems (live), DJ Koze, Maurice Fulton, Levon Vincent, Magda (official page), Deetron + over 100 more.

Check out the mix I've put together for this event, I need 50 plays by 1pm Tuesday to be in with the chance of playing the VIP arena on the Sunday.

Follow the link for a full track listing.

http://www.mixcloud.com/Delafunk/eastern-electrics-festival-2013-dj-comp-delafunk/

All your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 102 | Randy Seidman + Dan Buri*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Dan Buri | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Dan Buri | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, it's been nice to catch up on studio work this past month, finishing up some really exciting projects and collaborations, which I'll tell you about real soon! Coming up I'm heading to Mexico for a show in Monterrey on Aug 10th, then back to Avalon in Hollywood for Colhabour's label night on August 24th. Today's episode features a special studio mix of some of my favorite progressive tunes in the first hour followed by an exclusive set from Bangkok's Dan Buri in hour two. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Boom Jinx & Soundprank - Pieces Of The Puzzle (Original Mix)
02) Kaempfer & Dietze - Shear Force (Daniel Portman & Jerome Ismae-Ae Remix)
03) Steve Brian - La Playa (Wellenrausch Remix)
04) Matteo Marini - Orchestra (Original Mix)
05) Harry Dyer - Red Light Green Light (Original Mix)
06) Valerio Reali - Sunshine One23 (Original Mix)
07) Ad Brown & Maxi Valvona - Fractions (Original Mix)
08) Maxi Valvona & Ad Brown - Decimals (Original Mix)
09) Ad Brown - Aspara (Original Mix)
10) Luigi Lusini - A Walk In The Moonlight (Original Mix)
11) Jochem Loedeman - Solstice (LTN Remix)
12) Andain - Promises (Myon & Shane 54 Summer Of Love Mix)
13) Santerna - Under Protection (Eximinds Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dan Buri is a man who started at 18 years of age and has made it to become one of Bangkok's most in demand DJ's. He currently holds residencies for the best venues in the city, including the renowned Bed Supper Club, QBar and Bash Nightclub... Not to mention, Dan is an extremely talented producer. We met playing the Jungle Experience Full Moon party in Thailand a couple months ago, and I really dig his sound. For the next hour, Dan Buri is in the mix...





*Dan Buri's Track List:*

01) DAN BURI - Mix Intro
02) French 75 feat. J.Expo (Leftwing & Kody Remix)
03) Samu.l - Have It Like That (Original Mix)
04) Ozzi - Widdy (Original Mix)
05) Timid Boy - A Tribute To Some People I Love (Original Mix)
06) O&A - Break It Down
07) UGLH, Lucio Spain - Monster (Luca M & JUST2 Remix)
08) Dosem, Supernova - The Nasty Way (Original Mix)
09) Jay Lumen - Project 94 (Original Mix)
10) Macromism - What'Z Up (Original Mix)
11) DJ Simi, Irregular Synth - Kong Pot (Hollen Remix)
12) Monika Kruse - Traces (Mathias Kaden Spinning Voices Remix)
13) Full Intention - Madness (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## andgy2777

My latest with the tracks that are doing it for me at the moment…






*Tracklist*
1. Arthur Oskan – Omegaman
2. Dusky – Mr. Man (Original Mix)
3. Nikola Baytala, Myles Egner - Zero $ (Catz 'n Dogz Remix)
4. Blond:ish - Inward Visions Feat. Beyou (Original Mix)
5. Jemmy - Waterloo Blues (Yousef Circus Rework)
6. Doomwork - One Religion Alternate Mix
7. Joe Goddard - Bassline '12
8. Deepfunk, Guy Mantzur - The Mind Palace (Sahar Z Remix)
9. Chris Gavin - Nice View (Omid 16B Remix)
10. Navar - Le Paradigme (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Remix)
11. Chicola - Northern Exposure (Original Mix)
12. David Granha - Work For Me (Original Mix)
13. MUUI - New Light New Day (Marc Poppcke Remix)
14. Anthony Yarranton - Cotton Candy (Original Mix)
15. Darin Epsilon, Eventide - Cosmic Discovery (Dale Middleton Polaris Remix)
16. Dale Middleton - Homage (Luke Porter Remix)
17. Zweitausendeins Traum - Synchrophasotron (Marcelo Vasami Remix)
18. Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile - Altair (Original Mix)
19. Anthony Yarranton - Defy Everything (Scotty.A remix)
20. Dousk - Steam One (Bastards of Funk & Sonic Union Remix)
21. Echomen - Perpetual (Guy J Remix)
22. Dousk - Steam One (Luke Porter Remix)
23. Miyagi - Goodbye Girl (Fairmont Remix)
24. Mitrinique - Saturday (Eelke Kleijn 'Dark Matter' Remix)
25. Jimmy Van M, Affkt, Luxor T - Dreams (Dub)
26. Navar - Le Paradigme
27. East Cafe - Question One (Nikko.Z Remix)
28. Deepfunk - Black Lemon Trees (Andy Arias Blackmambo Mix)
29. Vinayak A - There Is Something Missing (Deepfunk Remix)
30. St. Savor - Mysterious russian souls (Petar Dundov remix)
31. Anthony Yarranton - Defy Everything
32. Steve Reich & Coldcut - Music for 18 Musicians (Maceo Plex Remix)
33. Fiord - Mental Notes (Dosem Remix)
34. dPen - The Path - Deepfunk Remix
35. Juan Deminicis, Sebastian Lah - Odyssey (Original Mix)
36. Anthony Yarranton - Mirrors In your Mind
37. Subgate - Imagine (Oliver Klein Remix)
38. Phon.o - Schn33

Play/Download


----------



## andgy2777

Latest mixes from me with tracks that are pushing my buttons at the moment - lovely proggy melodic techno!






*Tracklist*
1. Angel (Original MIX) - Ryan Crosson & Tale Of Us
2. Yew (Original Mix) - Kahwe
3. Wandering (Phonique remix) - Frankey & Sandrino
4. Simple As That (Ian ODonovan Remix) - Verche
5. 7 Steps (Mike Griego Remix)- Guy J
6. Reveal (Kassey Voorn Remix) - SQL 
7. False Forms (Khen Remix) - Uvo 
8. Love Lost (Santiago Garcia & Dark Soul Project Remix) - Franbeats
9. We Are All Greeks (Dale Middleton Remix) - Dpen
10. In Your Shadow - Beat Syndrome
11. WYV AUW CHU (Original Mix) - Tom Middleton

Play/Download






*Tracklist*
1. A World Is Watching (Original Mix) - Silinder
2. Seven (Original Mix) - Guy J
3. Tresor Blackout (Marc Poppcke Remix) - Nick Stoynoff
4. Behind the Sun (Matias Chilano Remix) - Juan Deminicis
5. al andalus (Luke Porter Remix) - Oscar Holgado
6. Let Them Play (Navar 22nd Experiencia Mix) - Steffie Ditzel
7. I Wish You Were Here (Lonya & Roi Okev Remix) - John Creamer, Stephane K
8. Rumour (Anthony Yarranton Remix) - Quadran
9. Walking On Your Image (Lautaro Varela Remix) - Tomi Chair
10. Just One Second (Navar Remix) - Dark Soul Project & Santiago Garcia
11. Clean Sights - Navar
12. All I Want Is You (Original Mix) - 16 Bit Lolitas
13. Easy Way (Original Mix) - Santiago Garcia, Dark Soul Project
14. Placebo (Jimmy Van M Remix) - Mauro Norti
15. Depth (Marc Marzenit Karma Remix) - Prompt
16. Both Sides (Dale Middleton Remix) - Tanseer
17. Plus (Original Mix) - Deepfunk
18. Lullaby (Original Mix) - Gai Barone
19. Heaven Scent (Guy J Versus Mix) - Nick Muir, John Digweed, Guy J
20. Sudofemme (Bastards of Funk & Sonic Union Remix) - Dale Middleton
21. Dehesa (Original) - Integral Bread
22. Bom Bang (Deepfunk Remix) - Marco Bailey

Play/Download


----------



## limitlessmusic

*Beatport contest: TEGAN & SARA - CLOSER (STATIC & BASS REMIX)*

Check out our remix & your is appreciated ! Thanks !

http://play.beatport.com/contests/tegan-sara-closer/?entry_id=529b9474753a0d7275ab663b


http://play.beatport.com/contests/tegan-sara-closer/529b9474753a0d7275ab663b#

http://staticandbass.com
http://facebook.com/staticandbass
http://soundcloud.com/staticnbass


----------



## Bomboclat

Recorded at my last live event

http://soundcloud.com/cannasutrasf/one-with-the-beat-november

Tracklist:

Mash Down Babylon (w/ The Chosen Brothers) - Rhythm & Sound 
Dubwize - Thing 
Skull & Bones (Sam Binga Remix) - Dabs & MC Kwality 
8Barr - Sam Binga 
Reach Out (Om Unit Remix) - Nphonix 
After Dark (feat Collinjah - J:Kenzo remix) - Homemade Weapons 
Triffidz - Om Unit & Sam Binga 
Sick Wid It (Feat. Dawn Day Night) - Fracture 
Knock it Back (Alix Perez Dub Mix) - Virus Syndicate 
Freezy - Sam Binga 
Ross (Drip Remix) - Sinistarr 
Velour Trackie - Chimpo 
Squares - Om Unit & Sam Binga 
Purple Cloud - Kromestar 
Jolt - Danny Scrilla 
Don't Make Sense VIP - Kromestar 
X (Moresounds Dub) - Danny Scrilla 
Over my Head (Om Unit Remix) - VIVEK 
One Drop - J:Kenzo 
Fall Out (Goth-Trad Remix) - Danny Scrilla 
Rise Again ft. Suz (Sam Binga remix) - Blackjob 
Heart Cave VIP - G. Jones 
Le Singe - Om Unit


----------



## realizeofficial

Realize - Episode 5

Here is the fifth episode of a series of DJ mixes I am doing. I'd describe this as a progressive / deep set (though I prefer not to use the term "deep house"), with a lot of airy sounds and great melodies. Some old tunes here, as well as some new ones.

Genre(s): House / Progressive

http://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-5 (downloads enabled)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiNCyoOD7kQ (i'll include the youtube link even though the soundcloud will be of higher quality)

DAVI - Annunaki
Feroziana - The Final Touch
Cass & Slide - Glad I Ate Her
Sasse - Soul Sounds (Dirt Crew Diamond Remix)
Max Cooper - Epitaphy
Denis & Henry - Catabolism (Efdemin Remix)
Jon Dasilva & Maceo Plex - Love Somebody Else feat. Joi Cardwell
John Digweed & Nick Muir vs. Ian O'Donovan - Dawnbreaker
Sandy Wilhelm - Always On My Mind
Solaris Heights - No Trace (Neil Quigley's Pacemaker Instrumental Mix)
Dibby Dougherty & David Young - Tiger Forest (Ryan Davis rework)
Ian O'Donovan - Firefly
Timo Maas (feat. MC Chickaboo) - Shifter (S-Man's Heartbreaka Mix)

Recorded 11-9-13

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 106 | Randy Seidman (Chillout Mix IV) + Darragh Casey*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Darragh Casey | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Darragh Casey | HERE*

Welcome back to a special holiday episode of Open House! I am excited to bring you my 4th groovy chill out session. To download the last three including my mix for Ibiza Sonica, visit openhousepodcast.com, where you can check out all past episodes & track lists. I also dropped a holiday bonus mix there, recorded from WhiteRoom in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (part of my recent Asia tour)... some big tunes for your December festivities. Excited to play tonight in Tempe Arizona at Casa, and Sound Nightclub in Hollywood next week for Monday Social along with Chris Lake. Later in the month I'll be back at Avalon for a holiday show with Infected Mushroom, but until then I plan to lay back, cozy up, and enjoy some close times with the people who matter most. Very thankful to you all for another great year & your continued support. Happy holidays, wishing you all the best for 2014. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Collioure - Shalimar (Original Mix)
02) Mehilove - Oblivion (El Gambrero Remix)
03) Moonbeam F. Avis 0 Disappearance (Marsbeing Remix)
04) Loolacoma - Cold Violet Skies (Original Mix)
05) Sunlounger & Ingsha F. Simon Binkenborn - One More Day (Chill Version)
06) Sine - Ocean Dreams (Original Mix)
07) Sunsphere - Lost Island (Original Mix)
08) Marga Sol & Daniel Houde - Blue Whales (Original Mix)
09) Enigmatic - After The Rain (Original Mix)
10) Soty, Seven24 & RIB - Deep Under The Sky (Original Mix)
11) Arnej - People Come People Go (Chill Out Mix)
12) Enigmatix - In The Morning (Original Mix)
13) Marga Sol - French Kiss (Original Mix)
14) Collioure - Perfect Resort (Original Mix)
15) Bobby Deep - The Story Of My Life (Christian Fourkis Real Story Mix)
16) Bobby Deep - Angel  (Christian Fourkis Lounge Mix)
17) Pretty Lights - Shining Bright Despite The Plight (Original Mix)
18) Polished Chrome - Feel Your Love Rosebud
19) Greg Stainer - Overcast (Original Mix)
20) Sensodrom - Persia (Original Mix)
21) Polished Chrome - Mala Sunrise
22) Polished Chrome - Personal Place
23) Marsbeing - Riddle (Randy Seidman Interlude)
24) Rory Gallagher & Luigi Palagano - Es Vedra (Chillout Mix)
25) Adam Bayer - A Brief Interlude (Original Mix)
26) Matt Lange - Rift (Kerry Leva Undo)
27) Seven24 - Perfect Day (Original Mix)

My Past Chillout Mixes:
HERE (Chill Out Mix III) 
HERE (Chill Out Mix II) 
HERE (Chill Out Mix I)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Darragh Casey is a talented Irish born DJ I met while playing in Thailand. From deep swanky house to huge chuggin tech, this guy really knows how to rock a crowd. Now living on the small party island of Ko 
Phanagn off Thailand's South coast, he finds himself with regular guest spots at Jungle Experience, Cha Cha Moon, Kolour/AFTR PRTY Bangkok and a new party he co-organize called Voodoo. He also holds a residency at the Loi Lay Boat party, a favourite with the island's more clued up clubbers and resident djs. As a dj, Darragh has been through it all; pop music, hard dance, dodgy turntables and pirate radio... When can you tick off boxes of destinations like Ibiza and Moscow, as well as a coveted residency on an exotic island, its not hard to see why the Irish man is always looking to the future, always looking to see how he can better himself. And after an extremely busy year in 2013, you'll be hearing a lot more from this guy from here on in...





*Darragh Casey's Track List:*

01) Midland - Archive01 (Original Mix)
02) Hot Since 82 - Hot's Groove (Original Mix)
03) Edu Imbernon & Coyu - The Storm (Daniel Dexter Remix)
04) Edu Imbernon & Los Suruba - De Trankis (Original Mix)
05) Frank Lorber & Sante - All About (Original Mix)
06) Nick Curly - When The Wild Horse (Original Mix)
07) Dejse & Pika - Colt (Original Mix)
08) Mihai Popoviciu -  Transitions "Bootleg Mix" (Original Mix)
09) Boris Werner - Set It Off (Makam Orchestra Drama Remix)
10) Ian Pooley - CompuRhythm (Dixon 4/4 Treatment)
11) Vita, Zohki & Roozlee - Champ (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman @ WhiteRoom KK (Sabah | Borneo | Malaysia)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman | HERE*

This mix is a good portion of my set recorded at WhiteRoom in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah (Borneo | Malaysia) on October 5th, 2013. It was a lot of fun to play this kind of big-room set with lots of my own commercial edits & mashups! This set is also available on Soundcloud. I hope you all have an excellent holiday season, and a prosperous new year!





http://www.soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-at-white-room

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Martin Solveig & Dragonette - Hewllo (Awinn Remix)
02) Avicii vs Nicky Romero - I Could Be The One (Bent Collective Remix)
03) Clockwork - Tremor (Original Mix)
04) Tony Gomez - Tell Me (John Dahlback Quiet Remix)
05) TJR - What's Up Suckaz (Original Mix) / Heaven / Where's Your Head At (Randy's Mashup)
06) Clockwork F. Wynter Gordon - Surge (Original Mix)
07) Martin Solveig - The Night Out (A-Trak Remix)
08) DBN & Matty Menck F. Rosie Henshaw - Redemption (Alex Lamb Remix)
09) Guetta F. Rihanna - Who's That Chick (Afrojack Dub Mix)
10) Guetta F. Sia - Titanium (Nicky Romero Remix) 
11) Guetta F. Lil Wayne & Chris Brown - I can Only Imagine (R3hab Remix - Randy's Edit)
12) Tom Fall & Ben Nicky - Hammer (Original Mix)
13) Henry Fong - OHM (Original Mix - Randy Icona Pop Mashup)
14) Zedd F. Foxes - Clarity (Tiesto Remix - Randy's Adrenaline Mashup)
15) Darryl Green - Brr Stick Em (Original Mix - Randy's You Used To Hold Me Mashup)
16) Krewella - Alive (Maor Levi Remix - Randy's In My Mind & Lana Beautiful Mashup)
17) Alex Kenj & Ron Carroll - Good Time (Firebeatz Remix)
18) DBN - Randy's Sweet Nothing What's That Sound Mashup
19) Timeflies - I Choose U (Sick Individuals Remix - Randy's Power Work Mashup)
20) The Henchmen & Ivan Perea & F. Krista Richards - Bring Love To Life (Tony Romera Remix)
21) Martin Solveig & The Cataracs F. Kyle - Hey Now (Randy's Baby Make Your Move Mashup)
22) Felguk - Bassive (Original Mix - Randy's Where Have You Been All My Life Mashup)
23) Incognet - Adieu (Original Mix - Randy's Shiny Disco Balls Mashup)
24) Knife Party & SHM - Antidote (Randy's Rise Mashup)
25) Fedde Le Grand - Rockin' N' Rollin' (Extended Mix)
26) Darth & Vader F. Laura Brehm - Power Trip (Lush & Simon Mix)
27) Stereotronique - Lumina (Original Mix)
28) Morgan Page, Sultan & Ned Shepard, BT, Avicii F. Angela McClusky - Levels In The Air Mashup
29) Bingo Players - Buzzcut (Randy's In And Out Mashup)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## andgy2777

My latest, some stonking tracks around at the moment!






*Tracklist*
1. Jonatan Ramonda - Long Way to Sky (Jelly for the Babies Remix)
2. Scotty.A - Once More Into the Fray (Anthony Yarranton Remix)
3. Davi - Rebel Heart
4. Stephen J. Kroos - Theia (MUUI Remix)
5. Kassey Voorn - Chords From The Heart
6. Hot Since 82 vs. Joe T Vannelli - The End
7. Cristior - Lissome (Lonya & Kobb Remix)
8. Alex Niggemann - Boujuma (Matthias Meyer Remix)
9. Henry Saiz - Love Mythology (Uner Remix)
10. Maceo Plex And Maars Feat Florence Bird - Going Back (Dub)
11. The XX - Tides (Dixon Remix)
12. Kassey Voorn - Chords From The Heart (Microtrauma Remix)
13. Hugo Ibarra - Quantic
14. Pedro aguiar - Night Shift - Original Mix
15. Silinder - Penthouse (GRG Deep Remix)
16. Juan Deminicis - Behind the Sun (Vlada D'Shake Remix)
17. Darin Epsilon - Valencia (Jamie Stevens Remix)
18. Guy Mantzur, Khen - Moments Becoming Endless Time (feat. Kamila) feat. Kamila (Original Mix)
19. Mindlook - Drowned In The Mood (Original Mix)
20. Guy Mantzur, Al Granati - Toys 4 Boys (Original Mix)
21. Aamon, Jacob Zima - Submarine (Original Mix)
22. Donatello - Fancy (Original Mix)
23. Keep Shelly In Athens - Our Own Dream (Sasha Remix)
24. Booka Shade - Love Inc (Hot Since 82 Remix)
25. Nick Muir, John Digweed, Ian O'donovan - Dawnbreaker
26. Verve & Adam Antine - Red Ball Of Dawn (Tim Penner Remix)
27. Dave Seaman, John OO Fleming - Unexpected Item in the Packing Area (Hernan Cattaneo & Martin Garcia Remix)
28. Nick Muir, John Digweed, Marco Bailey - Red Tape
29. Cid Inc. - Cloudberries (DNYO 2013 microCastle Mix)
30. Stan Kolev - Farewell (Ben Coda & Ad Brown Main Room Remix)
31. Electric Rescue, Remain - Markus (Original Mix)
32. Sonic Union, Kobana - Maelstrom (Original Mix)
33. Andy King - Martian Discotheque

Play/Download


----------



## rangrz

Not a mix, an original track.

https://soundcloud.com/d-di-salle/dtf-gallium-instrumental-mix

It's my first original production in a hella long time. It's the instrumental to a trip-hop track, for which the link is located on the page for the instrumental. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

what ive been up to lately: in this mix you'll find a little bit of deeper dubstep, followed by a full spectrum of DNB. check it out ! and dont forget to grab your free DL https://soundcloud.com/davey-berkowitz/liquid-lunch-bedtime-munch


----------



## Bomboclat

Soundcloud is giving me shit over putting this mix up because I start with a Sade track. Bunch of malarky if you ask me.
So mixcloud it is. Enjoy.

http://www.mixcloud.com/Cannasutra/cannasutra-winter-promo-mix/

Sade - Cherish the Day 
Jody Breeze - The Way I Move 
DJ Roc - I Can't Control The Feeling 
Machinedrum - Heavy Weight 
Raumskaya - Snapshot 
Sherwood & Pinch - Music Killer (Machinedrum Remix) 
Pawn - Your Words (Moresounds Remix) 
Moresounds - Flocon 
Tessela - Hackney Parrot (Nonfuture 160 Mix) 
OL & ¥oin - Sink (Slick Shoota Remix) 
Dreams - Bob Ya Head 
Guido - Mad Sax 
Cluekid - Dolphins 
Om Unit - Nagual 
Machinedrum - Gunshotta (Amit Thug Dub Remix) 
Om Unit - Shine Your Light

Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/78i1j8


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Bomboclat said:


> Soundcloud is giving me shit over putting this mix up because I start with a Sade track. Bunch of malarky if you ask me.



Fade into the first track when you're recording your mix. That usually fixes that issue.


----------



## Bomboclat

Biggups, thanks


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 107 | Randy Seidman (Sound Nightclub - Monday Social, LA)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE 
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (Sound Nightclub - Monday Social, LA) | HERE*

Happy New Year and welcome back to a very special Open House, the first episode of 2014! Today I'm proud to feature my full two hour set recorded a couple weeks ago at Sound Nightclub in Hollywood, CA... It was a really awesome night playing Deep House with Chris Lake for Monday Social. Hope you enjoy... 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Rishi K. - Another Profound Moment (Deep Active Sound Remix)
02) Deep Active Sound - Underwater Crazy Secret (Randy Edit)
03) Li-Polymer - Kosmos (Deep Active Sound Remix)
04) Deep Active Sound - Another Snappy Good Mood (Randy Edit)
05) John "Julius" Knight - Flow (Original Mix)
06) Jon Donson, Buraq - Hang Around (Soul Minority Remix)
07) Blood Groove & Kikis - Dusty (Original Mix)
08) Deep Active Sound - Checked Life (Blood Groove & Kikis)
09) David Herrero - Mimica (Original Mix)
10) Sonny Fodera - How We Do Things (Original Mix)
11) Luke Marsh - Sermon (Original Mix)
12) Edmund - Freakin Flavour (Original Mix)
13) DJ Generous - Burning In (Sezer Uysal Remix)
14) Fred Everything - It's Damaged (Original Mix)
15) Floska - Tears (Kirby & Darran Nugent Remix)
16) Rishi K.- Mystikal (Original Mix)
17) Matt Smallwood - Turn The Music Up (Original Club Mix)
18) John Acquaviva, Luigi Rocca, Manuel De La Mare - 1001 Nights (Luthier Remix)
19) Metodi Hristov - Nobody (Original Mix)
20) Doomwork - Sunshine and Mosquitos (Metodi Hristov Remix)
21) Camilo Do Santos, D8M, Cat Project - Playing With The Devil - AnBeat Remix
22) Josh Butler - Got A Feeling (Bontan Remix, Pleasurekraft Edit)
23) Angel Stoxx - Silver Shadow (Klelight & Louderkley Remix)
24) Jody Wisternoff Ft. Pete Josef - Just One More (Martin Roth Remix)
25) Monte - You Should Know (Original Mix)
26) Pete Oak - Want You So (Alceen Remix)
27) Wankelmut & Emma Louise - My Head Is A Jungle (Gui Boratto Dub Mix)
28) Croatia Squad - Give It All Away (Original Mix)
29) Davi - The Bay 6 Pt. 2 (Original Mix)
30) Evren Ulusoy - Play It Again Pam (Martin Roth Remix)
31) Monday Club - Flynn (Tom Budden Remix)
32) Alex Grandy - Love It (Gion Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Fellowed

*oddfellow - tick a ten-bag til tuesday*





* >>>
https://soundcloud.com/oddfellowdj/oddfellow-tick-a-ten-bag-til<<<*

> Recorded using a couple of pioneer cdjs via soundforge while experiencing fierce insomnia. I made this for yer ears to hears and I hope you enjoy!

> If you wish to contact me about anything: oddfellow@dontpanicwigan.com or http://twitter.com/oddityfellow

> artwork nicked with permission from Michael Marsicano (www.mmillo.com - http://twitter.com/MMillo)

v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v\v

01: Variations - Hands Up [Dub Police]
02: Kursa & Myr - Simulacra [Self Released]
03: Ipman - In Atari [Wheel & Deal]
04: Ruckspin Ft Jack Sparrow - Shikra [Pushing Red]
05: Calski - Route 66 [Overcooked Records]
06: Kutz - Big N Bad [Benga Beats]
07: Emalkay ft Rod Azlan - Flesh & Bone (Dismantle Remix) [Dub Police]
08: Kanji Kinetic - Together [Bass=Win]
09: Sleeper - Impact Loss [Self Released]
10: Kial - Transition of Perspective (Klax Remix) [Sub Pressure]
11: Max Mudie - Dusk [Hatched]
12: DET - Sacred [Dub]
13: Thorpey - Damage (DJ Deadbeat Remix) [Basshound Records]
14: Audio Gutter - Crustacean [Mutant Bass]
15: Hadean & Simtek - Hyper [Forthcoming: Mutant Bass]
16: Kanji Kinetic - Tek No Shit [Forthcoming: Under The Surface]
17: Starkey - Beta Tester [Ninja Tune]
18: Deafblind - My Salvation (ft Living Proof) [Soulstep]
19: Klax & Disonata - Lost Souls [Uprise Audio]
20: Blacker Tek - Tek Awf Summin (Marcus Visionary Barefoot Refix) [Inner City Dance]
21: Captain Steel - Power Failure [Enchufada]
22: Kursa - Dead Leaves [Self Released]

x


----------



## rincewindrocks

totally not a planned mix and i dont have a track record because of it but here you go. live and unexpected.....fucker didnt tell he was recording https://soundcloud.com/ben-bitten/2013-05-16-freaky-tiki-bass


----------



## 33Hz

Just a quick one with some tracks i'm feeling at the mo. Mainly deep house. 

Link

Tracklist:

LEE FOSS & MK FEAT. ANABEL ENGLUND - ELECTRICITY
JAMES BLAKE - LIMIT TO YOUR LOVE (FEW NOLDER EDIT)
MARLON HOFFSTADT - SHAKE THAT
CHRIS MALINCHAK - IF U GOT IT
OLIVER HELDENS - GECKO
EDX - RECKLESS ARDOR
DUKE DUMONT FEAT. JAX JONES - I GOT U
GALANTIS - SMILE (MARCO V REMIX)
CLEAN BANDIT - RATHER BE FEAT. JESS GLYNNE (THE MAGICIAN REMIX)
ROBIN SCHULZ - WAVES


----------



## oldskoolz

2 table and 3 table continous mix with timestamping click here











2tble Psy Trance mix                                              2 tbl house mix                                              3 tbl super dope funkin tech-house minimal mix


----------



## jordanalice

First attempts at doing some mashups: https://soundcloud.com/jordan-alice-crick

kinda noisy, cheated and used 65daysofstatic to start the first one.


----------



## doodahman1969

https://soundcloud.com/mulattothunder/mulatto-thunders-coreshine

Mulatto Thunders: Coreshine Candyflip II [Techno/Psy/Acid/Trance/Jungle/Breaks] [Feb 2k14]

1.Robert Feedmann- Attic [Evasion Room]
2.Mike Wall- Cloud (Bodyscrub Remix) [Wall]
3.Jeff Rushin- Berkenlauw (Ixel Remix) [Wall]
4.Manni Dee- Red Paint On The Roses [Shades]
5.Maks- Thest B [Panel Trax]
6.Mental Resonance- Nu Octanis [Belief System]
7. Jonni Darko & Soel- Spiritual Energy [Ideal]
8. Headless Horseman- Legend [Headless Horseman]
9. P.E.A.R.L.- Order// Decay II [Falling Ethics]
10. Dolby D & Tom Cohen- Air Drop (Frank Savio Remix) [Seqtor]
11. Brian Sanhaji- Industrial Scope (DJ Emerson Remix) [EgoTon]
12. Peter Van Hoesen- Challenger [Tresor]
13. Kardinal- Escape [Afulab]
14. Christian Wunsch- Black Lab [Semantica]
15. Spherical Coordinates- SCFLS-12 [Token]
16. Petter B- Belgian Green V2 [Bond]
17.Function- Against The Wall (Rrose Remix) [Ostgut Ton]
18.Exium- Nebulae [Modularz]
19.Darmec- Dynamic (Robert Schrank Remix) [Elektrax]
20. DJ Spider & Franklin De Costa- Control Voltage [Killekill]
21. Dualit- Thyone [Earwiggle]
22. Roberto Figus- Subway [Circular]
23. Lfcs- Pouder [Eqnation]
24. Stormkrach- Sad [Android]
25. Kai Randy Michel- Everlasting Entity [Darknet]
26. Dead Sound- Laughing At You (Bas Mooy Remix 1) [Counter Pulse]
27.Samuel L. Session- Broken Containment [Klap Klap]
28.Monolith- Parasite [Sonic Groove]
29.Advanced Human- Grinding (Black Hats Remix) [Dynamic Reflection]
30.Ron Costa- Achegate (Lewis Fautzi Remix) [Dunsicat]
31.Dungeon Acid- Astro [Fit]
32.Angel Alanis- Dichotomy (Pjotr G & Dubiosity Remix) [Illegal Alien]
33.Victor Martinez- Reticula [Psychoskunk]
34.Eshu- Mercury [Eshu]
35. Beat Pharmacy- Cut Deep [Echocord]
36. Arnaud Le Texier- Rotation [Affin]
37. David Meiser- Transcending Your Fears [Darkfloor]
38. DJ Ford Foster- Clankers [Bad Mums]
39. D. Dachs- Absurden [Parallel 125]
40. Mark Morris- MM3 (Attemporal Remix) [Eklero]
41. Electric Envoy- Unstoppable [Harthouse]
42. Ischion- Forms 1 (Liss C. Remix) [Microfreak]
43. The Plant Worker- Gamma 05 [Unknown Territory]
44. 6A8- The Other Side [Kommunikation]
45. Concrete Fence- Halha (Sleeparchive Version) [Downwards]
46. Error Etica- Criticism (Deepbass Interpretation) [Psychoskunk]
47. Mary Velo- In Hiding [Gynoid]
48. Sven Wittenkind- Dynamite (Vincenn Remix) [SWR]
49. Yuka- Sadvi Lim [Semantica]
50. Mark Morris & Unam Zetineb- Mano004 (Ducerey Ada Nexino Remix) [Mano]
51. Kwartz- Black Cromosome (Jose Pouj Remix) [Dust]
52.Eschaton- Kali [Token]
53.Trve- Card [Black Nite]
54.Bill Youngman- Dissolution [Suicide Circus]
55.Killawatt- Jack & His Magic Beans [Osiris]
56.Concepto & Unluck- No Matter [Herbst Und Musik]
57.Advanced Human- Fabryka (Mary Velo Remix) [Gynoid]
58.Future 16- Throwman [Amazone]
59. Alessio Pili- System Shock [Translucent]
60.Adriana Lopez- Sequel [Grey Report]
61. Andrei Morant- Fresh [TMMR]
62.Drumcomplex & Roel Salemink- Launch (Andy Notalez Basement Remix) [Yellow]
63.Frank Savio & Xara- Maso Maso [Harthouse]
64.Justin Schumacher- Precursor [F.O.S.]
65.Eduard Whein- Mental [Dark & Sonorous]
66.Raiz- Cored 2 [VRV]
67.Stiv & Vallo- Closer To 0 [Eklero]
68. Patrick Gil- Undercurrent (Fundamental Interaction Remix) [Translucent]
69.PVS- Intercellar (Max M Remix) [M_Rec LTD.]
70.Birth Of Frequency- The Woman By My Side [Children Of Tomorrow]
71.Spear- Hunting Politicians [Black Rose]
72.Elyas- Take Off [Modularz]
73.Pfirter- New State Of Consciousness (Lucy Remix) [MindTrip]
74. The Black Dog- Scan 9 From Soyo ™ [Bleep]
75. Say DJ- Sostegno [Trivmvirate]
76. Orphx- Fault Line [Semantica]
77. Gareth Wild- Get Raw [ETTG]
78. Cadans- Fix [Balans]
79. NX1- RL1 [Rising]
80. Yves De Mey- Transfer # 1 (Shifted Remix) [Modal Analysis]
81. Planetary Assault Systems- Undertow [Mote Evolver]
82. Astronomical Telegram- Near Heart Object [Reaktivate]
83. Sone- Black Island (Milkplant Remix) [Forms 0-1]
84. Logotech- To Sma Angribere (Mattias Fridell Remix) [Spectral Rebel]
85. Oscar Mulero- Break Down [HueHelix]
86. Obscure Live- Noisy Night [Circular]
87. Rismu- S3 [Affin]
88. Len Faki & Markus Suckut- Skulls 3 [Figure]
89. Drumcell & Material Object- Strumpet (Echologist Trick) [Blank Code]
90. Antonio De Angelis- Tor [Affin]
91. Hound Scales- Thinner (Forward Strategy Group Remix) [White Asega]
92. Hector Oaks- Ambiguous Relation (Dax J & Chris Stanford Remix)[Quant]
93. Chris Page- Governor [Micro.Fon]
94. J-T Kryke- Breach [Art]
95. Damon Wild- Lost Base [Gynoid]
96. Farceb- Morfosis [Arts]
97. Zenker Brothers- Vamp Like [Tresor]
98. Anaton Milo- Scrypt [Sub Tech]
99. Rob Hes- Superior [Ideal]
100. Emmanuel- Nuke [Enemy]
101. Giorgio Gigli & Obtane- Industrial Assaults (Rrose Remix) [Prosthetic]
102. Axel Karakasis- Harm [Remain]
103. Altstadt Echo- Concrete Schaeffer (Donor Remix) [Blank Code]
104. Johannes Heil & Len Faki- Maniac [Figure]
105. Jonas Kopp- Drasma [Technorama]
106. Go Hiyama- Inequality [HueHelix]
107. Mael- Restless (Kereni No Rest For The Synth Remix) [Until Morning]
108. Regal- Report A Crash [Figure SPC]
109. James Ruskin- Into A Circle [Jealous God]
110. Fran Hartnett- Crystal Phase (Charlton Remix)[Plector]
111. Chance Mcdermott- End Of The Law [Panel Trax]
112. Matt Saderlan- Overlay [Tono]
113. AX&P- Joule [AX&P]
114. Stanislav Tolkachev- I'm Not A Number [Plector]


----------



## cenacle

*This Weekend on SpiritPlants Radio (March 1-2, 2014)*

Turn on . . . tune in! SpiritPlants Radio is on the air 24/7! And now for 10 years and counting!

SpiritPlants Radio's website can be found at http://www.spiritplantsradio.com. On this site is the current weekend schedule & links to listen live, as well as links to the station's archives, blog, forum, chat, playlists, & song history. During the weekdays you are invited to enter the (M)ystery-(F)low . . .

This weekend features 4 DJs, including Frogs, Soulard, Frogs, Orpheus Stain, & Catfishrivers! The weekend (March 1-2, 2014)'s scheduled programming includes:

Featured SpiritPlants Radio DJs:
*** Within's Within: Scenes from the Psychedelic Revolution with DJ Soulard #480 | Show information: http://www.scriptorpress.com/withinswithin.html
*** In the Window with DJ Frogs #79 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJFrogsWindow
*** The River's Edge with DJ Catrishrivers #50 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJCatfishrivers
*** AlcheMinistry Labs with DJ Orpheus Stain #47 | Show information: http://www.spiritplantsradio.com/shows.html#DJOrpheusStain

Featured Programs:
*** Psychedelic Lectures: Daniel Jabbour - "Coming Out of the Psychedelic Closet"  | Show information: http://www.matrixmasters.net/salon/?p=754
*** Long Live Rock!: Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival - 12-13.April.2013 - New York City, New York | Show information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossroads_Guitar_Festival#2013_festival
*** Jazz Cafe: Herbie Hancock - "Mwandishi" (1971) | Show information: http://www.allmusic.com/album/mwandishi-mw0000121324
*** News Hour: "World Week in Review" | Show information: http://www.scriptorpress.com/world_week_in_review.pdf
*** Comedy Hour: "Family Guy Presents: Stewie Griffin - The Untold Story" (2005) | Show information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewie_Griffin:_The_Untold_Story
*** Countdown Time!: "American Top 40 with Casey Kasem" - 11.April.1981 | Show information: http://www.oldradioshows.com/at40/041181.html

This weekend's programming continues the 2014 SpiritPlants Radio weekend schedule of new shows and featured programs. Your feedback (spiritplantsradio@gmail.com) will be greatly appreciated in helping to improve our station! And check out Dose One: A SpiritPlants Radio Psychedelic Sampler (http://soundcloud.com/spiri/spiritplantsradio_dose_one)!

We are always looking for new DJs to join our station (email us at spiritplantsradio@gmail.com). 

Peace,
Raymond
Station Manager


----------



## Folley

New mashup of some old (yet gold) songs.. feedback appreciated 


https://soundcloud.com/cpt_folley/captain-folley-atomic-facebook


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 109 | Randy Seidman + DJ Absolud*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + DJ Absolud | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: DJ Absolud | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Lots of nice progressive tunes out at the moment, so this episode will feature some of my favorites in the first hour, along with an exclusive from the Netherlands born-Thai-based DJ Absolud in hour two. Just wrapped up a big US tour alongside Infected Mushroom and now I'm back in Asia for a few weeks to play some shows, and to celebrate my birthday. Excited to play in Bali, Indonesia this Friday (Pyramid) & Saturday (Velvet Hypnotized). The following week I'm back at WhiteRoom in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah on the 15th, then making my Aristo debut at Zouk in Kuala Lumpur on Friday the 21st. I'll be sure to record something for next month's episode!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Jason Van Wyk & JPL f. Cat Martin - Every Mile Away (Original Mix)
02) Jan Martin f. Hysteria - There's You (LTN Remix)
03) Shingo Nakamura - Behind The Sunset (Original Mix)
04) Blood Groove & Kikis - Voices (Sedi Remix)
05) Soulforge - Dreamfest (Sedi Remix)
06) Fon.Leman - Subortus (Original Mix)
07) Juventa - Nothing But Less Than Three (Original Mix)
08) Santerna f. Vadim Kapustin - I Believe in Life (Abstract Vision)
09) A.Shine - Conversation (Yuji Ono Remix)
10) Dezza - Grado (Zack Roth Remix)
11) Danilo Ercole - Futura (Wellenrausch Remix)
12) Moonbeam f. Avis - Disappearance (Dis Play Remix)
13) Moonbeam f. Avis - Madness (Extended Club Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have played many times in Thailand, and have been fortunate to throw-down 6 hour sets with the man doing today's guest mix. DJ Absolud is a Dutch-born, Thai-based DJ who has toured the world, but finds himself at the heart of Thai's booming island party scene. From Samui to Phangan to Koh Tao, this man has thrown the sweetest parties and been resident to the biggest nights. He knows how to build a vibe, and how to rock a crowd... I'm excited to have DJ Absolud on the show.





*DJ Absolud's Track List:*

01) Joris Voorn – Revelation
02) Claes Rosen – Glancing
03) Jaytech & James Grant – Moth (Martin Roth mix)
04) DJ Rai – Groove
05) Plug da Funk – Catamaran (stan Kolev Mix)
06) Matan Caspi – Midnight tribe (Stan K. Big Dipper Mix)
07) Gorgon City – Thor
08) Jay Lumen – Levitation
09) Dinka ft Albena Veskova – Luminal
10) Erphun – Bad Seed (Dnox & Beckers)
11) Roald Velden – Deserted Places

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## andgy2777

4 hours from my latest gig. Nice floaty melodic progressive house.






*Tracklist*
1. Fathoms (Clemens Ruh Remix) - Chymera
2. I Burn Like (Guy J Remix) - Darren Murray, Stelios Vasiloudis
3. Confession Feat. Ego (Jon Charnis & Prab K Remix) - Moonwalk
4. Micro Diamond (Original Mix) - Marcelo Vasami
5. As The Time Goes (Original Mix) - Omar El Gamal
6. Sky Lounge (Original Mix) - Omar El Gamal 
7. Introverted Neighbours (Ilya Deep Illu Remix) - East Cafe 
8. Does This Make Sense (Inkfish Remix) - Mehmet Akar
9. Lambo - Funk D'Void
10. MicroCosmos (Sahar Z Remix) - Santi Mossman, Rodrigo Mateo
11. Superstitious (Chaim Remix) - M.A.N.D.Y.
12. Seashells (John Johnson's Social Club Remix) - East Cafe
13. Route 85 (2014 Rework) - Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan
14. Kissing Your Eyes (Tale Of Us Remix) - Mathew Jonson
15. Naica Crystal (Original Mix) - OMB
16. The Inevitable Intervention - Gab Rhome 
17. Zukariye - Moshic
18. Appreciable Depth (Michael and Levan and Stiven Rivic Remix) - Adam-P
19. The Holstee Manifesto (Beat Syndrome Remix) - C-Jay, Yoram
20. No Other Love (Silinder Remix) - Blue Amazon
21. Altair (Guy J Remix) - Hernan Cattaneo, Soundexile
22. Detour On 44 (Cid Inc Remix) - Walsh & Couture Vs Darin Epsilon
23. Phoenix - Anton Make
24. Known (Original Mix) - Ignas Klej
25. Year One (Matias Chilano Remix) - Jelly for the Babies
26. Two 0 Two - Beat Syndrome
27. Overture (Guy J Remix) - Twice As Nice
28. Escape (Driving To Heaven) (Guy J Remix) - Omid 16B
29. Shadow Science (Marc Pollen Remix) - Stereo For Two
30. Inner Monologues (Bastards of Funk & Sonic Union Remix) - Paul Hazendonk, Noraj Cue
31. Never Look Back (Matias Chilano Remix) - Progreg
32. Aloha (Yuriy From Russia Remix) - Sector 7
33. Micro Diamond (Andrea Cassino Remix) - Marcelo Vasami
34. Kahleesi (Martin Etchegaray Remix) - Ioan Gamboa
35. In The Car - Deas
36. The Fade (Guy J Remix) - AMbassador
37. Audit & Purge (Original Mix) - Dale Middleton
38. Flannel Lime Parade (Dosem Remix) - Rich Curtis
39. Out of Nowhere (The Japanese Popstars Remix) - The Japanese Popstars

Play/Download


----------



## Folley

Just a short Hardstlye mashup, tips/comments appreciated!

https://soundcloud.com/cpt_folley/captain-folley-fuck-a-duck


----------



## brimz

Extra. T rip

http://m.soundcloud.com/morgangfm


----------



## brimz

That was iwan. Best euphoric uplifting Dj. Ever RIP

21 YEARS ON STILL FUKIN ACE


----------



## bennybarb

http://youtu.be/TQoBHiqtQs0 = chilled out remix of jenn mierau
http://youtu.be/ftnlkyp2NFs =  5 minute ambient techno electronic thing .
 what do you guys think, should i tell the maker to keep going?

Also, Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster


----------



## bennybarb

I like Andy   Brings me back!


----------



## rangrz

Not a DJ set but a track I just finished mixing and mastering. It's hardcore/happy hardcord/Ktard music.

https://soundcloud.com/d-di-salle/toujours-vivre-la-rave-the


----------



## Folley

^ Constructive criticism: you ought to work on the structure of your tracks a bit. That is, the 4x4 pattern of dance music


----------



## rangrz

Yes, I've heard that from a few people, and I'd in general agree that's true if one wants to market it commercially or b) spin it at raves as a dance track...it's a free form hardcore track, mostly intended to be listened to as part of mix/playlist when not actually dancing (i.e. k-tard music...sit around, get k-tarded, listen to weird trippy music) or mixed into a set is a breather track. One can only shuffle for so long.

But yeh, I know what you mean...I'm just a little bored of the 4x4 structure...and I've noticed at least at the raves I attend and host/perform at, a lot of people dun seem too hung up on that format/enjoy free form and otherwise weird tracks.

Gonna make some more formatted/structured songs fo sho tho!


----------



## ebola?

I actually prefer it with the melody in triplets, counterpoised to the 4/4 percussion...but I really don't like happy hardcorish stuff at all, so any deviation from the general style is welcome in my book. 

ebola


----------



## rangrz

Hmmm. Well, I'm gathering you enjoyed my track at least somewhat, so yay! 

Do you like UK Hardcore? Hard trance? Hardstyle? anything similar?


----------



## ebola?

> Do you like UK Hardcore? Hard trance? Hardstyle? anything similar?



Heh, nope.  I listen to some fucked up stuff, probably not your optimal source of feedback, but yeah, I enjoyed it.

ebola


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 110 | Randy Seidman + Shammui*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + DJ Shammui | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: DJ Shammui | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House and a special 110th episode. Today I cooked up something deep & melodic for you in part one, followed by a guest mix from one of my favorite South East Asian DJ's, Shammui, in hour two. Just got back from an awesome few weeks in Asia, great gigs from Pyramid & VH in Indonesia to Zouk in Kuala Lumpur. Also recently released are a couple remixes for Andrea Bertolini as well as Aerofeel5 which are available on Beatport. Something special for you this month, I finished a tech house bootleg remix of Ricoshei's catchy gem "Perfect Like You" - visit my Soundcloud for the free download. Later this month on 4/20 I'm playing Sounds Like Sundays on the terrace at Dim Mak in Hollywood. I hope to see some of you there! 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) D-Eye - Pulse (Subsky Remix)
02) Darin Epsilon - ID (Original Mix)
03) Blackfeel Wite - Glasgow (Original Mix)
04) Blood Groove & Kikis - Aura (Original Mix)
05) ElevenFive - Echo (Original Mix)
06) 16 Bit Lolitas F. Lucy Iris - Na Na Nahana (Wehbha Remix)
07) Luiz B - Music is Hypnotizing (Blood Groove & Kikis)
08) Roald Velden - Watching The Sunset (AKI Amano Remix)
09) Sunbeam - A1808 (AKI Amano)
10) Chris Reece f. Romina Andrews - Right Back (EDX's Indian Summer Remix)
11) Pryda - Alfon (Original Mix)
12) Andre Sobota - Found (Original Mix)
13) Moonbeam f. Avis - Disappearance (DJ Marshan Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DJ Shammui holds down hour-two... He is a talented DJ I met while playing in Bali at the popular afterhours club, Pyamid. His style ranges from tech house to progressive and he has played with the likes of Sebastian Krieg, Antix & Paul Oakenfold. For the next hour DJ Shammui is in the mix.





*Shammui's Track List:*

01) Josel - Shoreditchbitcheshackneyditches (Original Mix)
02) Quivver - All That Will Be (Original Club Mix)
03) Andrea Bertolini - Colorama (Original Mix)
04) 21Street - A Taste For Life (Scott James Remix)
05) Joeysuki - Kickstart (Techno Logic Remix)
06) Wildhawk - Aerofeel5
07) Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan - Subway(Original Mix)
08) James Woods, Dallonte - Synergy (Skynock Remix)
09) Adrian Hour - Space Bound (Original Mix)
10) Tesla, Balthazar, JackRock - The Crafter (Christian Cambas Remix)
11) Strigata - Finport (Scott James Remix)
12) Andrea Bertolini - Luminescent (Ben Coda Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## no_id

last one :

https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/mix-live-mezcalito-08-03-2014


----------



## Seyer

May Snow Showers

Quick 20min mix of heavy hitting drum and bass, with halftime.



> Down Low - 6Blocc & J5
> Limited - Thing
> Knock It Back (Alix Perez Dub Mix) - Virus Syndicate feat. Teddy Killerz
> After Dark (J:Kenzo Remix) - Homemade Weapons & Gremlinz feat. Collinjah
> Eazy Boy - Stray
> Expanded Awareness - Coleco
> Obsessions - Thelem
> Black Hornet - Jubei & Consequence
> Gully Halves - Alix Perez




Another mix of mine from a couple of weeks ago

March Madness in April

Also drum and bass, with halftime, leading into some dubby 80s and ending off with some juke and footwork.



> 1. Shadow Boxing (Om Unit Remix) - Nasty Habits
> 2. Half and Half - Calibre
> 3. Missing Persons - Ivy Lab feat. Frank Carter III
> 4. The Rift - Jubei & Kasra
> 5. Warped Sound - Kasra
> 6. Space Station Crew - Cyantific
> 7. Get Ready VIP (Om Unit Remix) - Congo Natty feat. Nanci Correia, Daddy Freddy & Phoebe
> 8. Wicker & Pearl - Om Unit
> 9. Falling Stars - Foreign Concept & DRS
> 10. After Dark (J:Kenzo Remix) - Homemade Weapons & Gremlinz feat. Collinjah
> 11. Triffidz - Om Unit & Sam Binga
> 12. Untouched - Thing
> 13. Knock It Back (Alix Perez Dub Mix) - Virus Syndicate feat. Teddy Killerz
> 14. Human Warfare - Amit
> 15. Just Like You (Fracture Astrophonica Remix) - Naibu feat. Key
> 16. Tread Lightly - TMSV & Danny Scrilla
> 17. Hello Goodbye (Om Unit Remix) - Molo feat. Catarina Moreno
> 18. Dark Sunrise (Kromestar Lean In Mix) - Om Unit feat. Tamara Blessa
> 19. Dont 1 2 Lose U - Machinedrum
> 20. 2012 - Kromestar
> 21. The Darkest Hype (Phillip D Kick Remix) - Cadenza
> 22. Gyal Town - Cadenza & Nasher
> 23. Juicy Jukin - Miko
> 24. Sugar Juke - Somejerk


----------



## JessePinkman420

just recently got into DJing. I recorded this mix a few days ago. 
https://soundcloud.com/8-bit-tits/dub-am-mix


----------



## joefisher

► *Rezongar Music Podcast # 3*
Mixed and Compiled by *Hernan Cerbello*
All tracks released by Rezongar Music








✚ *Listen Online*
http://www.mixcloud.com/RezongarMusic/rezongar-music-podcast-3-mixed-compiled-by-hernan-cerbello/


✚ *Download*
https://www.mediafire.com/?qbvx6j6gzo23je0


✚ *Tracklist*
1. Govinda - Afternoon Nap (Ringbaan Remix)
2. Hernan Cerbello - Care Yourself (Original Mix)
3. Ladies On Mars - The Album (DMA Remix)
4. Narcisso - We Want To Rock (Bruno Romaniv Remix)
5. DMA - Cielo Naranja (Original Mix)
6. Adrian Hour - The Reason (Desos Remix)
7. Plagz - Dissolution (Rick Sanders Remix)
8. Funkbrainer - Illogical Perfection (Thom Nagy's Laidback Reincarnation Remix)
9. P-Ben - Fresh! (Geschwister Schumann Remix)
10. Dryclap - GS99 (Original Mix)


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 111 | Randy Seidman + Steve Haines*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Steve Haines | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Steve Haines | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, excited to bring you another episode of the grooviest beats. An exciting couple hours in store for you today, some of my favorite new tunes in part one, followed by an exclusive with one of my favorite artists, the UK's Steve Haines. This month I'll be playing at TBA Brooklyn in New York on May 22nd and Rise Afterhours in Boston on May 23rd, I hope to see some of you east-coasters there!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Alex Dolby - City Shark (16 Bit Lolitas)
02) Evgeny Bardyuzha - Islands of Tranquility (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
03) Blood Groove & Kikis f. Vitodito  - The Stars (Original Mix)
04) 16 Bit Lolitas pres. Bug Report - The Great Dog (Original Mix)
05) Shingo Nakamura - Thousands Of Sounds (Original Mix)
06) Glen Morrison f. Elise - Mine (Original Mix)
07) Orbion - If I Had Wings (Original Mix)
08) Sebastian Ingrosso & Laidback Luke - Chaa Chaa (EDX's Marakesh Souk Remix)
09) Matt Darey - I Still Remember feat. Kate Louise Smith (Lian July Remix)
10) Olic f. Reigan Derry - With You (Kash Trivedi Remix)
11) Flippers & DJ Slater f. U-Prag - Unlocked (Jerome Isma-ae Remix)
12) Eitan Carmi - White Night (Original Mix)
13) Cerf, Matiska & Jaren - Ready For Go (Album Edit)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite jams at the moment. Up next is the talented artist, Steve Haines... I love this guy's music and so do the likes of Gareth Emery, Paul Oakenfold, and PVD to name just some. Steve's massive tunes are on some of the best labels, and his skills have taken him all over the world, so I'm happy to share a bit of him with you. 





*Steve Haines' Track List:*

01) Cosmonaut Satellites - I Don’t Know (Matan Caspi Remix)
02) Grum - Tears
03) Sebastian Krieg - Space Oddity
04) T&T - Ghost (Pierre O & Thomas Evans Remix)
05) Thomas Penton & Scott Anselmo - Reach Around
06) Max Freegrant & Kris O’Neil - The Dark Passenger
07) Kash Trivedi & Steve Haines - OneBeat
08) Max Freegrant - Enjoy The Pain
09) Danilo Ercole - Cruzer
10) Three Faces - Just The Beginning (Steve Haines Instrumental Remix)
11) Narayana - The Producer
12) Sensitive5 & Max Mayer - Bilbao Sunrise (Steve Haines Remix)
13) Robert Nickson & Relocate - Recognition
14) Fon.Leman - Phoenix Rising (Djok Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-6

Realize - Episode 6

Here is the sixth episode of a series of DJ mixes I am doing. I wanted to do something a bit different this time. I aimed for an overall diverse mix of tunes, and steered clear of using too many house tracks. There is a lot of progressive / tribal feel to this one. I hope you like it.

Genre(s): House / Techno / Progressive

Christian Smith & John Selway - Mistral (Ambient Mix)
Maetrik - To The Top (Original Mix)
Ian O'Donovan - Omega Centauri (Original Mix)
Joris Voorn - No Revolution (Technasia Remix 1)
Robert Babicz - Eastside (Original Mix)
Paneoh - Punto Des Control (Original Mix)
Russ Yallop feat. Aimee Sophia - The Journey (DAVI Remix)
Danny Tenaglia - Music is the Answer (Joe Brunning Remix)
Greg Gow - Twilight Soul (Original Mix)
Cass & Slide & D. Ten - Fever Rising (Cass-Slide Queen's Park To Queens Mix)
Henry Saiz - Galagos (Original Mix)
Killahurtz - West on 27th (A Tribe Called KHz Mix)
Inner City - Good Life (Eric Prydz Summer 2006 Edit)

Recorded 4-22-14

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## dezz

https://soundcloud.com/bartpoort93/bart-poort-recording-may-014

Techno/Minimal
My current favorites packed in one juicy 70 min set


----------



## andgy2777

Here's my latest…





*Tracklist*
1. Dusty Kid - Mantrakoma (Kris Menace Rework)
2. Todd Bodine, Argenis Brito, Demian Muller, Andre Butano - Eastbound (Original Mix)
3. Robert R. Hardy - Joys Of Souls
4. Stas Drive - Arcturians
5. Alex Van Deep - Deja Vu (Original Mix)
6. Anthony Yarranton - Bag Of Bells (Danny Lloyd Remix)
7. Henry Saiz Feat. Eloy - It's Not Over
8. Subandrio - An Epic Sunset (Original Mix)
9. King Unique - Yohkoh (King Unique 7 Years On Remix)
10. King Unique - Raydrop (7 Hours) feat Natalie Arnold (Original Mix)
11. Guy J - Dizzy Moments
12. Fran Von Vie - Lonely Nights (feat. Cio May)

Play/Download


----------



## jpgrdnr

Some really bad live PA I did with just FL, dorking around on a Sunday. Good times!

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/musik


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 112 | Randy Seidman + Skyknock*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Skyknock | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Skyknock | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, your host, Randy Seidman here, excited to be back with you on this special edition featuring some of my favorite new tunes in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with one of India's top progressive exports, Skyknock, in hour-two. Had an awesome time playing in NY and Boston last week, big thanks to everyone who came out.  I'm playing tonight at Iron City in Birmingham, Alabama, tomorrow night at Crossroads in Kansas City, and then Saturday for the Coldharbour Recordings label night with Khomha at Avalon in Hollywood.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Ad Brown - Impossible Is Nothing (LoQuai Remix)
02) Mango - Here We Go (Jaytech Remix)
03) Ad Brown & Darin Epsilon - Cold Water (Original Mix)
04) Shingo Nakamura - The Four (Original Mix)
05) Hermetic Dust - They See Us (Igor Voevodin Remix)
06) Blend - Taking Flight (Original Mix)
07) High Rollers f. Marielin  - Eyes Never Lie (Matan Caspi Ibiza Summer Remix)
08) Shingo Nakamura - Whither (Shawn Mitiska Remix)
09) Andy Duguid f. Leah - Miracle Moments (Original Mix)
10) Aeonism f. Empire Of The Sun - Rule The World (Original Vocal Mix)
11) Andain - Turn Up The Sound (Xtigma Remix)
12) Vadin Dreamer - Amsterdam (After Meridian & Dave Costa Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the last hour of some of my favorite tunes at the moment. Up next is one of my favorite emerging artists from India, called Skyknock. This young talent has tunes supported by the likes of Markus Schulz, Myon & Shane 54, Jaytech, and many others. I have no doubt you will enjoy his style, so turn it up.





*Skyknock's Track List:*

01) Skyknock - ID
02) Alex H - Thank You (Original Mix)
03) Eric Prydz - Liberate (Original Mix)
04) Nigel Good - The Missing Link (Original Mix)
05) Talamanca - Talamanca Beach (Vitodito Remix)
06) Skyknock - Mykonos (Jayeson Andel Remix)
07) Skyknock - Mojito (Original Mix)
08) Jayeson Andel & Skyknock - Amalfi Coast (Original Mix)
09) Jaytech - Megastructure (Original Mix)
10) Cole Plante with Myon & Shane 54 feat. Ruby O Dell - If I Fall (Juventa Remix)
11) Bastille - Pompeii (Audien Remix)
12) REZarin - Revelation (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## rangrz

Live at Bassline with DJ Dynamic et al May 14 2014

A hardcore mix I had the honour of spinning at one of DJ Dynamic's (Who's a really awesome DJ and fairly big in the hardcore scene.) shows a few weeks back.


----------



## andgy2777

Part 2 for May;





Part 2.
*Tracklist*
1. Diaspora - Guy J
2. City Lights (AudioStorm Remix) - Tri State
3. So Much More (Original Mix) - Dale Middleton
4. Child (SQL Remix) - Shame
5. Bouncy Technique (Original Mix) - Rogier, Stage Van H
6. Cloud Walker (Original Mix) - Matan Caspi
7. Metropolis (Khainz Remix) - Luke Porter
8. Reflections - Constan
9. The Lost Paradise - Soulwerk
10. Ethos (LoQuai Remix) - Namatjira 
11. Hazy Memories (Yuriy From Russia Remix) - Napalm
12. Flux - Gregor Tresher & Petar Dundov
13. Known (Dale Middleton Remix) - Ignas Klej
14. Sense of an Ending (Navar Remix) - Scotty.A
15. Electrovacuum (Original Mix) - Dr. Avalance
16. Progress Bar (Original Mix) - Dr. Avalance
17. DecOne (Original Mix) - Rogier & Stage Van H
18. The Unthinkable (Pole Folder Remix) - Sound Process
19. Maggie - Pete Mccarthey A.K.A ON&ON
20. Zee Jelly (Original Mix) - Bernie Allen

Play/Download


----------



## andgy2777

… and the first part of Junes Promo…

Nice little summer warm up mix, tracks old and new…





Part 1.
*Tracklist*
1. Voltiger - Gorje Hewek, Izhevski
2. Milestone (Original Mix) - Guy J
3. Confession Feat. Ego (Jon Charnis & Prab K Remix) - Moonwalk
4. Fostercare (Marcelo Vasami Unofficial Remix) - Burial
5. Santa Fe (Guy J Remix) - Henry Saiz
6. Palmaille (Original Mix) - Dave DK
7. I Wanna Know (Dave DK Remix) - Casino Times
8. Transitions (Marcelo Vasami Unofficial Remix) - Guy J
9. Marmara (Matias Chilano Remix) - Mehmet Akar & Dr. Avalance
10. Dope (Namatjira Remix) - Andrew Benson
11. Cosmopolis (Matias Larrosa, Nico Sparvieri Remix) - Jelly For The Babies
12. Blue Shadow - Chaim
13. I Can Feel It Coming - Henry Saiz
14. Eyesdown (Sasha Remix) - Bonobo

Play/Download


----------



## Seyer

Junework

Full of footwork, juke and footwork jungle flavors.

1. Roy Ayers Show - DJ Rashad
2. Broken Hearted - DJ Rashad & DJ Spinn
3. Driftin For Rashad - FootMerc
4. Let U No - DJ Rashad feat. DJ Spinn
5. Teklife Or Nolife - DJ Earl
6. I Dont Give A Fuck - DJ Rashad
7. The Way I Move - Jody Breeze
8. Its A Jazz Thing (Phillip D Kick Footwork Jungle Edit) - Roni Size & DJ Die
9. WTF?! Life Sent It Up - DJ Earl
10. One Of These Days - Memory9
11. Pass That Shit - DJ Rashad feat. DJ Spinn & Taso
12. Clap! - 6Blocc
13. Icemaster - Heavee
14. Jungle Chamber VIP - Slick Shoota
15. SaxXx - Taso
16. The Darkest Hype (Phillip D Kick Mix) - Cadenza
17. ICE (Slick Shoota Remix 2) - DJ Eskilate
18. SeeSea (DJ Rashad x Taso Remix) - Machinedrum


----------



## Bomboclat

Cannasutra - Lungs Full of Loud

Hip hop, DnB, Jungle-Juke

Sabre - Cashmere for Christmas [Critical]
Stray - Matchsticks [Exit]
Darkhouse Family - Arphouse (feat. Arp101) [Earnest Endeavours]
Great Dane - Ice in my Cup [Self-Released]
Jeru the Damaja - Come Clean (Sabre's 20/20 edit) [Self-Released]
Stray - Eazy Boy [Exit]
Oh No - On and On [Stones Throw]
Sam Binga - Lef Dem (feat. Redders) [Critical]
Hyroglifics - Bay City Ballers Club [Critical]
Dexta & Bredren - Stupid [Different]
Skeptical - Tundra [Soul:r]
Stray - La Zoom [Exit]
Gaunt - Piranha [None60]
Deft - Emeralds [WotNot]
Stray - Long Lost [Self-Released]
DJ Earl & Heavee - Sex a Pill [XLR8R]


----------



## onlydave

Tech House Ibiza Spec.
3 channel, 14 effect, 15 track.


Remain faithful to the version of Ibiza spec. I tested to the lake 








Ninetoes - Escape
Ruede Hagelstein - Minus
Kastis Torrau ft. Amber Long - Menace
Mendo Charles Ramirez - No More
Criss Source - Hugs n Kisses 
Boral Kibil - After Tomorrow
Ian O Donovan - Millennia
Christian Smith - Indulge Me & Changes
Jason Chance & Pagano - Just Like That
DJ PP - Groove You (1977 Mix)
Stefano Noferini - Move Your Body
Oscar G ft. Tamara Wallace - I'm Moving On (Nick Cartez Remix)
Roberto Capuano - Vertigo
Robert Noise, Ploughman - Love And Pain
Julian Jeweil - Zip


http://www.hulkshare.com/onlydave



https://soundcloud.com/davidkardos/tech-house-ibiza-spec


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 113 | Randy Seidman + Aki Amano*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Aki Amano | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Aki Amano | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, excited to bring you another episode of the grooviest beats. An awesome couple hours ahead, including some of my favorite deeper tunes in part one, followed by an exclusive with Japan’s Aki Amano in the second hour. I’ll be playing July 19th at Marquee Dayclub in Las Vegas with EDX, and also prepping for my August return to Thailand for Full Moon Festival along with the 2 year anniversary of my Jungle Experience residency on Koh Phangan. Hope you dig!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) tONKPROJECT – Sunsomewhere (Denis Laurent Remix)
02) Hawie – Nai Wok (Original Mix)
03) Edu Imbernon & Triumph – Mystery Inside (Original Mix)
04) LTN – Hopes and Fears (Original Mix)
05) D05 – Power Assisted (Nerutto & Cloudlab Remix)
06) Cloudlab – Akihabara (Original Mix)
07) VIF – Lovers (Original Dub)
08) Sunbeam – A1808 (Aki Amano Remix)
09) Claes Rosen – Starlight (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
10) Dale Middleton – So Much More (Omid 16B Edit)
11) Kastis Torrau – Ride (Tvardovsky Remix)
12) Wild Culture – This Moment (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is the talented Japanese Progressive House artist, Aki Amano… I am a big fan of Aki’s tunes, matter of fact I played one of them in the first hour! I know you’ll dig his mix… If you like it deep and melodic, then you’ll enjoy Aki. Turn it up!





*Aki Amano's Track List:*

01) Blood Groove & Kikis – Sunlight (Original Mix)
02) Stendahl & Shingo Nakamura – Tribute (Original Mix)
03) Armas – Feel the Day (Original Mix)
04) Stan Seba – Cape Arkona (Mbase Remix)
05) Sergey Alekseev & Alexey Vincent – Intact (AKI Amano Remix)
06) Barzek & Jethimself – Lovejoy (Talamanca Remix)
07) Roald Velden – Broken Heart (Original Mix)
08) Alex H – Arion (Original Mix)
09) Nap ‘Till Nine – Nomen Nescio (Markus Hakala Remix)
10) Shingo Nakamura – Days (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## andgy2777

Second half of this mix.





Part 2.
*Tracklist*
1. The Last Request (Motsa Club Remix) – James Teej
2. Dubitate – Float
3. Fragments – Uvo & Hugo Ibarra
4. Lost – Dhillon
5. Feel – Juan Deminicis
6. Birdcage (Alex Villanueva & Kaban Remix) – Julian Rodriguez & Martin Berger
7. Favela (Original Mix) – Stiven Rivic & Michael & Levan
8. Dream Hunter Chronicles (Zack Roth Remix) – Jelly For The Babies 
9. Sleepless (Wehbba Remix) – Joyce Muniz
10. Hemisphere – Vorbis
11. Black Butterfly – Volkan Erman & Hypnotic Progressions
12. Love Mythology (Silinder Remix) – Henry Saiz
13. Hey Now (Sasha Remix) – London Grammar
Play/Download


----------



## john24

so cool, didn't know we had a section for this. 

my latest -   (track lists are on youtube page)  







and the one of mine that went viral last Xmas 







hope ya like.  My others are good too if you guys have the time.. I make sure each mix ONLY has epic songs regardless...even if someone beggs me to add their track...if it's not epic, it's not gettin added.


----------



## andgy2777

Here's my latest selection featuring the stand out tracks for me over the last few months. Enjoy!

*Tracklist*
1. Epikur (Original Mix) - David August
2. Avalon - Juan Deminicis
3. A Tale Of Two Lovers (Dub Mix) - Eelke Kleijn
4. Gibsome (Original Mix) - Michel De Hey, Rauwkost
5. The Breathtaker - Jelly For The Babies
6. Supernatural (Oscar Vazquez Remix) - Li-Polymer
7. Ride Til Dawn (Original Mix) - Tim Penner 
8. Strange (Chicola Remix) - Tim Penner
9. Meeting Molly (Original Mix) - Yunus
10. Flying suns - uner
11. Music Comes From Loneliness (Original Mix) - Just 9eorge
12. Hope (Verve Remix) - Tvardovsky
13. Corrupt (Original Mix) - Progress Inn
14. Oreol (Erdi Irmak Remix) - George Guelters
15. MicroCosmos (Original Mix) - Santi Mossman, Rodrigo Mateo
16. Last Stand - Dustin Nantais
17. Michelin Star Picnic (Original Mix) - Hawie
18. Big Bang (Original Mix) - Nocturna
19. Constellation - Reflection Soul
20. Soulmates (Original Mix) - Simon Vuarambon
21. Sand (original mix) - Phonic Scoupe
22. The Riddle - Kobana
23. Moas (Original Mix) - Dmitry Molosh
24. Silencio (Napalm & D-Phrag Remix) - qoob
25. Fragile (Jely for the Babies Remix)- East Cafe
26. Fragile (Original Mix) - East Cafe

Play/Download


----------



## systematix

---> Soundcloud *"Makes You Want To ______"*
Free DL
Prog House / Trance / Liquid DNB

-TrackList - 
Apster, Ariyan - Drum_It_Original_Mix
Empire of the Sun - Alive (Zedd Remix)
Visionaire - gold_skies__visionaire_remix__original
Two Loud - Twisted_Origiinal_Mix
Don Diablo - Knight Time (Original Mix)
Martin Garrix & Firebeatz - Helicopter (No.body Remix)
Ethan Snoreck - APX (Original Mix)
iDr - Grounded
Stryv & Aaron Thompson - Ignite (Original Mix)
Vince Moogin - Steve (vocal Dave winnel - Draw your guns)
Cosmic Gate Orjan Nilsen - Fair_Game_Extended_Mix
Niels Alexander - Paint_The_Sky_Original_Mix
Marlo - Forces_Original_Mix
Stevy Forello - Branded_Original_Mix
Menno De Jong -Last_Light_Tonight_Intro_Mix
APD - Dimension_Hypaethrame_Remix
Criostasis Eddie Hallett - Iron_Sunrise_Original_Mix
X-Den Project - Angel_Obsidian_Project_Remix
Obsidian Project - Feel_Love_Original_Mix
myk - Chord
ow3s -closeing my eyes_4


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 114 | Randy Seidman + Igor Voevodin*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Igor Voevodin | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Skyknock | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Randy Seidman here, coming to you from a beautiful Thailand where I'm gearing up to play the 2 year anniversary of my Jungle Experience Full Moon residency on the island of Koh Phangan. I hope your summer is going well so far! Big thanks to everyone who came out to Marquee Dayclub in Vegas a couple weeks ago, I had a blast playing with EDX. Very excited for today's episode, packed full of the grooviest progressive. Some of my favorite new jams in the first hour, followed by an exclusive from the talented Russian artist, Igor Voevodin. Enjoy!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) CJ Peeton - Mesmerized P2 (East Cafe's Enchanted Mix)
02) OMB - Sea Air (Cid Inc. Remix)
03) Cut Knob - Fiesta Privada (East Cafe Remix)
04) Approaching Black - Slip (Soarsweep Remix)
05) MA27 - Summer Day (Mango & Arthur Deep Remix)
06) Shingo Nakamura - Chrystallum (Original Mix)
07) Blood Groove & Kikis - Sweet Harmony (Original Mix)
08) Astrid Suryanto - Distant Bar (Gutterstylz Vox Mix)
09) Mehrad f. Kelly Siew - Lonely (Sebastian Weikum Remix)
10) Sebastian Weikum - Shout! (Original Mix)
11) Dinka - Meaningful Story (Original Mix)
12) Stan Kolev, Matan Caspi, Toad - Caramel Nights (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is one of my favorite Russian exports, Igor Voevodin. His tunes have been released on such labels as Moonbeam and Baroque... and he has garnered the support of top artists like Gareth Emery, Sander K, Markus Schulz, and many more. I have no doubt you'll dig the new hour...





*Igor Voevodin's Track List:*

01) Igor Voevodin - Odyssey (Original mix)
02) Vadim Koks - Waterland (Igor Voevodin Remix)
03) Matvey Emerson - Together (Igor Voevodin Remix)
04) Platinum Monkeys - Return (Igor Voevodin Remix)
05) DrKucho - Milky Way Ride (Igor Voevodin Remix)
06) Jeter Avio & Vera Fisher - I Will Stay (Igor Voevodin Remix)
07) Igor Voevodin - Explosion (Original mix)
08) Igor Voevodin & Zmey-Call Me Umka (Original mix)
09) Matvey Emerson - The Strangers (Igor Voevodin Remix)
10) Max Freegrant feat. Paul Aiden - Champions Of Life (Igor Voevodin Remix)
11) Smellycat - Paradox (Igor Voevodin Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is an electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech, and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Christopher Lawrence, Jaytech, Moonbeam, Chris Lake any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## joefisher

*Joe Fisher @ Relations, Proton Radio, August 2014*


*Download*
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/ooz...Fountain_Show,_Proton_Radio_(August_2014).mp3


*Listen*
http://www.mixcloud.com/joefisher/joe-fisher-stellar-fountain-show-proton-radio-august-2014/


*Tracklist*
1. Marcus Sur - Alverdine - Suruba
2. Riccardo Sabatini - Boogey Man - Materialism
3. Alvaro Smart - Illusion - Material
4. Bunny - Chalk (Dale Howard Remix)
5. Plagz - Gothic Sunrise (Pedro Mercado & Na Te Remix) - Rezongar Music
6. Blondish - Wunderkammer - Kompact
7. Joe Fisher & Max Italo - Quantum Mechanics - Surbeats
8. Miss Kittin, Dubfire - Exit - SCI+TEC
9. Doctor Dru - Alpha Ray
10. Joe Fisher & P-Ben - Lazaro Baez - Motech Records
11. Christian Smith - Palma 
12. Guille Placencia - Heisenberg


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 115 | Randy Seidman + Galla*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Galla | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Galla | HERE*

Welcome back to Open house, excited to bring you another episode the grooviest beats. Some of my favorite recent tunes in the first hour followed by an exclusive with Galla in hour-two. Big thanks to everyone who made it out to Avalon this past weekend, it was a solid sold out show. This Sunday I'm playing the Sounds Like Terrace closing party at Dim Mak in Hollywood alongside Trent Cantrelle. Then spending time in the studio, finishing up a collaboration with Ad Brown as well as a remix for Maor Levi before I head back to Asia at the end of September. Enough about me, it's time for you...





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Smooth Stab - These Words Between Us (Deep Active Sound remix)
02) Samee - Endless Premonition (Original Mix)
03) Deep Sound - Just Deep (V2 Mix)
04) Vadim Koks - Waterland (Igor Voevodin Remix)
05) Talamanca - Oasis (Dallonte Remix)
06) Yuji Ono - Move Anymore (Original Mix)
07) Stan Kolev & Matan Caspi - River Flows (Original Instrumental)
08) 21street - A Taste For Life (Hoova)
09) 21street - Human Simulation (Original Mix)
10) The Blizzard - Teach Yourself To Fly (Original Mix)
11) Jason Van Wyk - Every Mile Away (JPL Club Mix)
12) Protocolture & Max Graham - Axium (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour of some of my favorite recent progressive tunes. Up next is Galla, aka Rory Gallagher, an artist with quality releases on heavyweight labels such as Armada and Alter Ego. This is his deeper side, and I'm excited to have him on the show. I recently played with Galla for 5,000 party animals in the jungle of Koh Phangan, Thailand. It was quite the night. I have no doubt you will dig his style...





*Galla's Track List:*

01) Agnostica - Improvisation (Galla Edit)
02) Will Saul presents CLOSE - My Way feat. Joe Dukie (Midland Remix)
03) 16 Bit Lolitas  - Deep In My Soul (Original Mix) 
04) Gene Farris - Move Your Body (Original Mix) 
05) Erik Hagleton - Pressure (Original Club Mix) 
06) Watermat - Bullit (Original Mix)
07) Doorly - Ladies Night (Original Mix)
08) Christian Burkhardt - Delight (Original Mix)
09) Midland - Trace (Original Mix)
10) FormatB - Gospel (Pleasurekraft & Jaceo Psalm 69 Remix)  
11) Bob Sinclar, Africanism - Samba in Hell (Erik Hagleton Remix)   
12) Coyu - Balls (Original Mix)
13) Siwell - Sinnerman (Prelude Mix)
14) Tiga, Audion - Let's Go Dancing (Galla’s Acapella edit)
15) Sergio Fernandez - Into The Deep (Original Mix)
16) Kölsch Feat Gregor Schwellenbach - Cassiopeia (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.  

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## DillionisUP

https://soundcloud.com/the808pope/illions-vibin-mini-mix-first-mix

First ever mini-mix of a small collection of bangin' producers in the massive field known as "EDM".
Mainly the trap persuasion. Hope you dig it and yes I know it's rough.
I made the whole thing while killing a bottle of Jack hah.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 116 | Randy Seidman + Incognet*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Incognet | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Incognet | HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House, excited to be back with you for another two hours of the grooviest beats. An upbeat edition in store for you today with some of my favorite recent jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive with Crimea's biggest export, Incognet in hour-two. Coming up this Saturday I'm playing at The Butterfactory in Singapore, followed by shows in Bali, Indonesia the following weekend at Pyramid and Velvet Hypnotized. For now, sit back, relax, and turn it up..





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Sourcee - Hear Me Now (Original Mix)
02) Sedi - Along The Coast (Original Mix)
03) LTN - Out Of This World (Original Mix)
04) Aleksey Yakoviev - Last Reflection (Original Mix)
05) George Acosta f. Tiff Lacey - I Know (Beat Service Proglifting Remix)
06) Arty & BT ft Nadia Ali - Must Be The Love (Shogun Remix)
07) Beat Service f. Neev Kennedy - But I Did (Extended Remix)
08) Beat Service - Mars (Original MIx)
09) LTN - Never Let Me Go (Beat Service Dub Mix)
10) Myon & Shane 54 f. Aruna - Helpless (Alexander Popov Remix)
11) Elles De Graaf - Tears From The Moon (Beat Service Extended Remix)
12) LTN - A Path To Nowhere (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is one of my favorite big-room progressive artists, Crimea's biggest dance music export, Incognet - an artist who is regularly supported by the likes of Armin, Hardwell, Ferry Corsten, and Cosmic Gate to name just some. Incognet has released his songs on prestigious electronic music labels such as Black Hole, Sirup, Armada, and Anjunadeep... and his productions often make their ways to the Beatport Top 100 Progressive charts. For the next hour, Incognet is in the mix. 





*Incognet's Track List:*

01) Clean Bandit feat Jess Glynne – Rather Be (Merk & Kremont Remix)
02) Nico & Vinz – Am I Wrong ( Merk & Kremont)
03) Cedric Gervais – Through The night ( CID Remix)
04) Dyro – Radical (Original Mix)
05) Thomas Newson – Blizzard (Original Mix)
06) Helena feat Shawnee Taylor – Levity ( Merk & Kremont)
07) Pink Floyd vs Merk Vs Kremont – Miami Breaking The Wall
08) DubVision – Blacklash (Martin Garrix Edit)
09) Kryder – Feels Like A Summer (Original Mix)
10) LPR – More ( Denzal PArk Remix)
11) Kraak & Smaak feat Stee Downes – How We Gonna Stop The Time ( New_Id Remix)
12) Agora – Celebration Suite (Tom Staar Rmix)
13) Steve Angello vs AN21 & Max Vangelis – H8rs ( Tom Staar & Kryder Remix)
14) Dyro – Wolv (Original Mix)
15) Cuebrick – Citylights (Original Mix)
16) John Martin – Anywhere For You (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.  

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 117 | Randy Seidman (at Vue Beach Club in Bali) + Toby White*





-*Grab on Soundcloud: | HERE*
*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Toby White | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Toby White | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House and another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode features my deep house sunset mix recorded at Vue Beach Club in Bali (Indonesia) last month, followed by a special set from the Bangkok based, German house music DJ, Toby White.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Jelly For The Babies - Hold Me Tight (David Devilla & Elisabeth Aivar Remix)
02) Rashid Ajami & Jerome Robins - Unstoppable (Tube & Berger Remix)
03) Jody Wisternoff f. Pete Josef - Just One More (Martin Roth Remix)
04) Stephen J. Kroos - A Past (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
05) Blackfeel White - Glasgow (ORiginal Mix)
06) Andrew Bayer & James Grant - Living (Original Mix)
07) SNR  & Rikkax f. Jan Johnston - Beautiful Change (Arthur Deep Dub Remix)
08) Metodi Hristov - Over (Original Mix)
09) Mauro Mondello - Child in time (Andrey Exx Remix)
10) Croatia Squad - Get You Off (Original Mix)
11) Eddie Amador - The Run Around (Andrey Exx & Hot Hotels Remix)
12) Xandl - Wanna Give Me Your Love (Mark Lower Remix)
13) Kellerkind - Backflash (Original Mix)
14) Kocleo - Need Your Love (Original Mix)
15) Polina Grifith & Marc JB - Don't Close Your Eyes (Original Mix)
16) Jay Lumen - It's Over (End Time)
17) Anne Edge & Dance - Bitches In The Project (Monte & Adana Twins Remix)
18) Karen Souza - Get Lucky (5prite remix)
19) Josh Butler - Got A Feeling (Bontan Remix Pleasurekraft Edit)
20) Wankelmut & Emma Louise - My Head Is A Jungle (Gui Boratto Dub Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is Toby White, the German born, Bangkok based DJ who has taken the Asian deep house scene by storm. He is credited for bringing many quality artists to Thailand including MANDY, Terranova, Tiefschwarz, Pig & Dan, Claptone, Miguel Migs, and many more. From Phnom Penh, Cambodia to Seoul, South Korea Toby is making his mark. For the next hour, Toby White in the mix.





*Toby White's Track List:*

01) Miguel Campbell - Fly Beat Box (Original Mix)
02) Alvaro Smart - Bring  The House (Original Mix)
03) Ariel Perazzoli - Passtion (DJ PP Remix)
04) Nicola Torriero - Power of Praise (Chus Remix)
05) Guillaume Delarge - Marimba (Chus & Ceballos Remix)
06) Erik Hagleton - Pressure (Original Club Mix)
07) Hunzed, Harvey (IT) - Sheeta (Mendo Remix)
08) Supermova - Keep On Stuff (George M. Remix)
09) Format:B - Der Samtfalter (Original Mix)
10) Max Belt - Fresh Air (Original Mix)
11) Paul C, Paolo Martini - Spunk (KIKKY Remix)
12) Hector Couto - Mirlos (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.  

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Some dope mixes in here. This is my latest one maybe scope my sc if you like it.

 Listen to Saturday Mix by RawDog. #np on #SoundCloud
http://soundcloud.com/rawdogdubz/saturday-mix


----------



## andgy2777

Been a while since i've had time to get a mix done but here's my latest selection!






*Tracklist*
1. Sorry (Riley Warren Remix) - Jelly For The Babies
2. Haydina - Robert R. Hardy
3. Caldera (Silinder Remix) - Oliver Lieb
4. Ankaa (Pasco B Remix) - Mou
5. Lonely Color (Original Mix) - Guy J
6. Mel (Whomi Remix) - Martin Roth
7. Lost (Original Mix) - Jonas Saalbach
8. Voyager (Li-Polymer Remix) - Blusoul
9. The Perfect Way For Us (Marcelo Paladini Remix) - Gvozdini
10. Gigawave (Fairmont Remix) - John Digweed & Nick Muir
11. For Fear Tonight Is All - Alan Fitzpatrick
12. No Distance (Original Mix) - Guy Gerber & Dixon
13. Arina - Kamara & Microvibez
14. Final Whisper (Original) - Mike Griego & Stas Drive
15. Sense Of Imperfect Beings (Sehat & Sobek Remix) - Li-Polymer
16. Ride Til Dawn (Biologik Remix) - Tim Penner
17. Wish Machine - Jelly For The Babies, Carl Canni
18. Frida (Original Mix) - Julian Jeweil
19. Remember When (Original Mix) - Chaim
20. Intrepid Traveller (Luis Bondio Welfare Mix) - Exoplanet
21. It's Ok (Jelly for the Babies Remix) - DJ Wee.Bee
22. Crucify Your Mind (Original Mix) - Chicola & Sonic Union
23. Time Capsule (East Cafe Remix) - John Johnson, Greyloop
24. Candyland (Original Mix) - Guy J
25. Mocca Sunset (Original) - Mike Griego , Stas Drive
26. The Perfect Way For Us (Jelly For The Babies Remix) - Gvozdini

Play/Download


----------



## andgy2777

Recording of the set I played for Room2Move over the August bank holiday weekend.






*Tracklist*
1. Riant - Recondite [Ghostly International]
2. Joker (Dave DK Mix) - Gui Boratto [Kompakt]
3. Jknoussa (Dave DK Mix) - Dusty Kid [Boxer Recordings]
4. Avalon - Juan Deminicis [Lost&Found]
5. A Tale Of Two Lovers (Dub Mix) - Eelke Kleijn {Eskimo Recordings]
6. Gibsome (Original Mix) - Michel De Hey, Rauwkost [Bedrock Records]
7. Supernatural (Oscar Vazquez Remix) - Li-Polymer [Liquid Grooves]
8. Ride Til Dawn (Original Mix) - Tim Penner [Proton Music]
9. Creep (Recondite's B T Ride Remix) - Michael Gracioppo feat. Wayne Tennant [Innervisions]
10. Har Zion 110 (Aril Brikha Remix) - Deep'a & Biri [Black Crow Recordings]
11. blue shadow - Chaim [Rumors]
12. Afterhours - Jelly For The Babies [Agara Music]
13. Kanaka (East Cafe Remix) - Omar El Gamal [Particles]
14. Woolloomooloo - Dave DK [Pampa Records]

Play/Download


----------



## andgy2777

Was fortunate enough to be invited to do a guest mix for AnthonyYarranton's show on Proton Radio. Enjoy!






*Tracklist*
01 Talul - Arythmika [Parquet]
02 Mitaric - By Your Side (Jaap Ligthart Mix)[3rd Avenue]
03 Lom - Analogue [3rd Avenue]
04 Noa Romana & Deersky - Behind The Eyes [Balkan Connection]
05 Nicholas Van Orton - Crimson Typhoon [Balkan Connection]
06 Julian Rodriguez & Martin Berger - Birdcage (Yuriy From Russia Remix) [Balkan Connection]
07 Alley Cat & Lonya - Bedtime Stories [Sound Avenue]
08 Overtone Watson & Audiotox - Electric Shrimp (Luke Porter Remix) [Temporum Music]
09 Cream & Deep Fog - Kiki [Particles]
10 Chris Johnson - Journey Man [Particles]

Play/Download


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 118 | Randy Seidman + Rob Gritton*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Rob Gritton | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Rob Gritton | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Very excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode features some of my top progressive tunes at the moment, followed by a special set from one of my favorite UK DJ's based on the island of Koh Phangan in Thailand, Rob Gritton. I'm looking forward to returning to Avalon in Hollywood on the 20th of December, then back to Asia for New Years Eve festivities.  





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Jozhy K - Autumn Leaves (Original Mix)
02) Hot Since 82 - Harmon (Original Mix)
03) Dennis Cruz - Midtown East (Original Mix)
04) Antix - Like Ships In The Nights (Jamie Stevens Remix)
05) Andrew Philippov - No Way TO Escape (No Sonic Limits Remix)
06) Matan Caspi f. Stan Kolev - Free Your Mind (Original Mix)
07) 21street - Jakarta Dream (Stan Kolev & Matan Caspi Remix)
08) David Chong - On Your Way To Heaven (Original Mix)
09) Soarsweep - Who We Are (Extended Mix)
10) Rodion Poddubsky - Aura (Tvardovsky Remix)
11) Eleven.Five - Simple Steps To Becoming a Giant (Original Mix)
12) Active Limbic System - Karahana (Alexey Sonar Remix)
13) Ad Brown w/Tess - More (LTN Remix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is Rob Gritton, an artist I've played with a number of times at my Jungle Experience residency on the island of Koh Phangan in Thailand. He co-founded the label Moon Island, which recently released my tune Jam Butter. He has rocked Asia's top spots such as Zouk in Kuala Lumpur, and he is hugely respected by artists such as Marco Bailey, Jonathan Ulysses and Orbital’s Phil Hartnoll. Very excited to have Rob on the show. 





*Rob Gritton's Track List:*

01) Luca M, Ronan Portela - Ibiza (Ronan Portela Remix)
02) Stanny Abram, Rama7 - Mayanga (Original Mix)
03) Mihalis Safras, Siwell - Pianista (Original Club Mix) 
04) State Unknown, Dolly Rockers - Dirty Habits (Dolly Rockers Remix) 
05) D.Ramirez - Open Your Eyes (Original Club Mix) 
06) Filthy Rich, Redondo - 60 Dollar Sauce (Original Club Mix) 
07) Muzzaik, Zaida, DJ PP - Work It (DJ PP Remix) 
08) Alvaro Vela - Belice (Original Mix) 
09) Lex Loofah, Stanny Abram - I Read U (Original Mix) 
10) Mark Knight, Discoworker, Robbie Leslie - The Diary Of A Studio 54 DJ (Original Club Mix) 
11) Dani Vars - La Palma (Original Mix)
12) Riddimjunkies & Aad Mouthaan, Stev Bray - Be Free (The Remixes) (Stev Bray Remix) 
13) Peter Gelderblom, Subcquence, Coqui Selection - Looking 4 Love (Coqui Selection Remix) 

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.  

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 119 | Randy Seidman + Noel Sanger*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Noel Sanger | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Noel Sanger | HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, first of the year. Your host Randy Seidman here, very excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Just got back from another round at Full Moon in Thailand, looking forward to a productive year ahead! Some of my favorite groovy tunes in the first hour followed by an exclusive from one of my favorites, Noel Sanger in hour two. For all past episodes and track lists please visit openhousepodcast.com where you can also click to subscribe for free in the itunes store. Follow me on Twitter @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. For now, turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) D.M.P - Natural Mystic (Deep Active Sound Remix)
02) Blackfeel Wite - Glasgow (Pete Oak`s Tonight Remix)
03) Da Lukas, Scalambrin & Sgarro - Deep Down (Club Mix)
04) Tilt, Kastis Torrau, Arnas D - Kiss Magnetic (Original Mix)
05) Bulgazer - Etheral Concepts (Shingo Nakamura Remix)
06) Deep Fod - Stardust (Alex Vidal Remix)
07) Subconscious Tales - Humble (Original Mix)
08) Ewan Rill, Anton Ttx - Reason to Live (Magnetic Brothers Remix)
09) Rudimental - Right Here (Hot Since 82 Remix)
10) Vanilla Ace - The Living (Darlyn Vlys Remix)
11) Deux - Deux (D-Nox & Beckers Summer Mix)
12) Gui Boratto - Indigo (Original Mix)
13) Youandewan - 1988 (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, up next is Noel Sanger, an artist who has toured with the likes of Tiesto and has gained support of artists such as Sander Van Doorn and BT. He's one of my favorites, and the head of Dissident Music... excited to have Noel on the show.





*Noel Sanger's Track List:*

01) Matt Caselli and Terry Lex ft Alexander Sky – We Fade
02) Rubicon 7 – Superhero (Noel Sanger Remix)
03) Marc Vedo ft Roland Clark – Dark
04) Nikki Noek – Enough (Original Mix)
05) Zenbi – Rolling Stoner (Paul Strive vs Zenbi Remix)
06) Jeremy Olander – Rypamont (Original Mix)
07) Haxxy – Starman (Max Freegrant vs Slow Fish remix)
08) Flippers – Higher Feelings (Original Mix)
09) Noel Sanger – Advanced (2015 rework)
10) Airhustlers – Counterstrike (Original Mix)
11) Noel Sanger – RVVLSM (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

*Sounds Of The U.K Underground Free D/L's Inside!*

Ello earthlings. I have a collection of my productions and mixes I would like to share with you all. There is a mixture of full mixes and some of my productions. The styles range from full on heads down stompers to uplifting Trip-scapes. Please feel free to have a gander.

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark

https://soundcloud.com/thosedamnbrothers

I had to create 2 accounts due to space restrictions. If you are curious as to what the vintage sound of the U.K underground has to offer then click away and trip away 

P.L.U.R


----------



## pally pete

*Hard Trance - Hard House - Techno - Happy Hardcore (1993-1996) Mixes*

Apologies if there's already a thread for this....

Some sets I mixed on Vinyl from around 2006 - 2008. Safe Ravers :e

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0lhthiilnmc/trance in your pants.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dsrmdxnwooc/tiiiiiiiiiiger uppercut.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3ixzyy3vidz/on ya case like quincy-001.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/85btyrdcy22/on ya case like quincy-002.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4xnwu1hbv0w/Thai Me Up part1..mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/auz3ylnjtnm/everything starts with an E (1st pill).mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6jpauiukwq8/friday feeling-001.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/8dmmdlzrwjb/friday feeling-002.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/5btksg05hnm/midweek hardhouse messiness part 1.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/bw2cxn9i2ys/midweek hardhouse messiness.part 2.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/o2mwtitl1yx/easter edam.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/iqnjhzyzznm/on ya back like KoJak!...mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/lwusuoiyuyf/say yes to cake in 2008 (1st slice)-001.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9oyltcgjbdm/say yes to cake in 2008 (1st slice)-002.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2akjrxjeycm/spoilt4choice (land of smiles tribute)-001.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/22c1v01nfuqxlat/spoilt4choice_(land_of_smiles_tribute)-002.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ajdbmlbnyne/home alone appy ardkore.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ejkxznn1ky5/experimental happy hardcore mix.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ctpdl21leol/hardstyle classics part1.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/d4dps2cyzwm/hardstyle classics part 2.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jmzu0moxdym/good friday cheddar.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3wwg4ydnyw/3 hour free party anthem mash up.mp3


----------



## embryo923

Check out my new EP, from my solo project Relic Radiation.  This music  is made for listening to while you are enjoying your favorite buzz..
You  can stream songs right on the front page, and the rest of the website  is full of stuff related to my music including free downloads, photos,  artwork, videos, biography, etc.. Merch coming soon, as well as a new  EP.
I would classify my music as ethereal, space-rock/electronic, experimental prog music..or something like that.  Idk YOU tell me what my music sounds like.  http://relicradiation.com

And idk if anyone cares but I am also the touring guitarist for legendary electronic musician/producer and former member and co-founder of KMFDM, En Esch.  I toured all over the US and Canada with him and Mona Mur in 2012 and will be going into the studio with him this fall, in Germany.  I'm obviously the young looking one on guitar.










http://relicradiation.com


----------



## realizeofficial

Realize - Episode 7 (Breaks/Trance/Progressive)

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-7 (downloads enabled)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq0RERL2geg

Chab - Aeiou (Original Mix - Remastered)
Luke Chable - Melburn (Original Mix)
Benz & MD - Visceral (Original Mix)
Amber - Anyway (Steve Porter Mix 1)
Steve Porter - Electric Jelly
Madam - Penetration (Madam vs. Bipath Flipped Dub) / Luke Chable presents Quest - Air
Duran & Aytek - First Sight (Original Mix)
David West - Carrier
Purple Haze - Adrenaline
Purple Haze - Eden (Original Mix)
Jason Knight - Deep Forest (Derek Ryan Remix)
Vibrasphere - Autumn Lights

Recorded 1-8-15 

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 120 | Randy Seidman + East Cafe*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + East Cafe | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: East Cafe | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Some deep groovy gems in the first hour followed by an exclusive with one of my favorite progressive artists, East Cafe from Budapest in hour-two. Later this month on the 26th I’ll be playing at Electric Factorty in Philadelphia, as well as at the Best Buy Theater in NYC on the 27th. Finishing off that weekend on the 28th at Avalon in Hollywood with BT and Tydi. Oh, and now new Open House mixes are also available via Soundcloud & Mixcloud as well. For now sit back, relax, and turn it up…





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Doomwork – Sunshine & Mosquitos (Original Mix)
02) Mister Salo – Wonderboogie (Jelly For The Babies Deep Mix)
03) Blood Groove & Kikis – Never Ending (Original Mix)
04) Michael Witness – Tranquility (East Cafe Deep Dub)
05) Simone Witullo & Redondo f. Lady Vale – Let The Music (Re-Deep Mix)
06) Aleksey Beloozerov – So Far Away (Dapa Deep Remix)
07) Andy Weed – Womb (Lucas Rossi Remix)
08) Khen – Voices From The Past (Sahar Z Remix)
09) East Cafe – The Naughty Corner (Original Mix)
10) Mistol Team – Purmamarca (Original Mix)
11) Tsvardovsky – Behind The Universe (Original Mix)
12) East Cafe – Introverted Neighbours (Original Mix)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite deeper tunes at the moment, including a few from our next guest, Budapest’s East Cafe. This is an artist whose productions have a level of depth that is rarely seen in today’s progressive house landscape. He is supported by the likes of Hernan Cattaneo, John Digweed, Nick Warren and many more. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, East Cafe is in the mix.





*East Cafe's Track List:*

01 Robert R. Hardy – Love Telemetry (Original Mix)
02 Nicolas Pourtale – Forest Nautica (Mohn NL Remix)
03 Simos Tagias – Remain Strong (Original Mix)
04 Following Light – Zero Gravity (Original Mix)
05 Mango Kazusa – Asphalt Lines (Kastis Torrau Remix)
06 East Cafe – Hurt (GMJ Pain Free Dream)
07 Jos & Eli – Lolita (Simos Tagias Remix)
08 East Cafe – Sonnenlicht (Namatjira’s Mondschein Remix)
09 Matter – You Are Here (Matias Chilano Remix)
10 Ri9or – Conversation In The Compartment (Reiklavik Interpretation)
11 Slighter – End Game (Springa Remix)
12 GMJ – Light Streams (Original Mix – Edit)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## wayab

kanalen pluh dead act @ Gabbafreakz Birthday Bash with special guest - NOISEKICK [2015-02-28]


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 121 | Randy Seidman + Dinka*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Dinka | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Dinka | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Very excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats including an exclusive session with one of my favorite artists, Dinka. Had a great time in Philly, NY and Hollywood last weekend. This month I'll be hitting lots of cities, such as Milwaukee, Omaha, Minneapolis, Detroit and Chicago. And don't forget, you can now also grab episodes on Soundcloud as well. For now turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Ivan Nikusev - Children Of The Sun (Progress Inn Remix)
02) Moonbeam f. Aelyn - Hero Of Hope (Vocal Mix)
03) Dave Spoon F. Penny Foster - This Machine (Timewriter's Steam Mix)
04) Matan Caspi - Hidden Landscape (Original Mix)
05) Weekend Heroes - Sonic (Yuriy From Russia Remix)
06) Max Freegrant - Oasis (Original Mix)
07) EDX - Embrace (Original Club Mix - Randy Edit)
08) Myon & Shane 54 f. Natalie Peris - Outshine (Sunrise Mix - Randy Edit)
09) Thomas Hayes - Cirrus (Original Mix)
10) Fedde Le Grand - Where We Belong (Bakermat Remix)
11) Flashtech, Greyloop - I Don't know (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is one of my top progressive artists, Dinka. The Swiss born female phenomenon has tunes out on labels such as Magik Musik, Unreleased Digital, and Anjunadeep... AND is supported by the likes of Tiesto, Armin, and Above & Beyond. Her tunes have found their way to my sets for years, so I'm really excited to have Dinka on the show. For the next hour, Dinka is in the mix. 





*Dinka's Track List:*

01) Lifehouse - Storm (Dinka Bootleg)
02) Dinka - Lotus (Johan Vilborg)
03) Dinka - Waterproof (Original Mix)
04) Dinka f. James Darcy - Never Let Go (Original Mix)
05) Dinka - The Sin (Chris Reece Tribal Sucker Remix)
06) Dinka f. Angelika Vee - Inseperable (Club Mix)
07) Dinka - My Love Will Surround You (Dirtyloud Remix)
08) Dinka - On The Beach (Idriss Chebak Fake Music Rework)
09) Dinka & Leventina - Elements (Reload 2013)
10) Dinka - Violet (Inpetto Remix)
11) Chemistry (Jerome Isma-Ae Remix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Bagseed

new mix I recorded today, vinyl only... leaning towards the deep end. Vakula to Future Beat Alliance... enjoy

https://soundcloud.com/soul_processor/dance-music-for-lonely-people


----------



## rangrz

Core and hard trance and ratchet DnB (not jungle, not liquid, think SPY and inside info and evol intent kinda stuff)
https://www.mixcloud.com/desquamation/bassheads-radio-mix-001-29mar2015-hamilton-on-desquamation/


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 122 | Randy Sideman + Jelly For The Babies*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Jelly For The Babies | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Jelly For The Babies | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House, your host Randy Seidman here. Excited to be back with you for another two hours of the grooviest beats. Deep jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive from one of my favorite artists, Jelly From The Babies in hour two. This month I'm playing in Salt Lake City, Denver, Boise, Seattle, Eugene, Portland, and Sacramento as the Animatronica tour carries on. And looking forward to heading back across the pond next month for my first Asia tour of 2015.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) East Cafe - Hurt (Original Mix)
02) Sons Of Maria - Silk (Original Mix)
03) Pavel Petrov - Hybrid (Original Mix)
04) Roach Motel - Wild Luv (John Acquaviva, Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
05) 16 bit Lolitas - Deep In My Soul (Original Mix)
06) Arnas D, Kastis Torrau - Pray For Darkness (Original Mix)
07) D-Unity - Stranger Danger (Tini Garcia Remix)
08) Roni Kush Pres. Photon Soup - Capture Tomorrow (Original Mix)
09) Moonbootica - Superdrive (Kruse & Nuernberg Remix)
10) Sebastian Manuel, Davide Vario - Four Thousand Miles Away (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is an artist who embodies the virtues of Open House - a true aficionado of deep, tech & progressive... Jelly From The Babies. He has more than 350 releases on over 30 labels, and is supported by the likes of Mark Knight, Mendo, Darin Epsilon & many more. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Jelly From The Babies is in the mix.





*Jelly From The Babies’ Track List:*

01) Gorge - All You Can Do (Original Mix)
02) Butch feat. Hohberg - The Spirit (Adriatique's 7am Remix)
03) Maya Jane Coles - Simple Things (Original Mix)
04) Bas Amro - February (Original Mix)
05) Jelly For The Babies - Tear Me Apart (Addex Remix)
06) 16 Bit Lolitas - Deep In My Soul (Original Mix)
07) Oberst & Buchner - Doves feat. Mimu (Patlac Remix)
08) Pan-Pot feat. Cari Golden - Captain My Captain (Rodriguez Jr. Remix)
09) Noir & Symbol - Glass (Raw Club Cut)
10) Larry Cadge - Attitude (Original Mix)

**1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

**2nd *THURS* of Every Month on *ETN.fm***
[9a-11a PST | 12p-2p EST | 5p-7p GMT]

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

Open House on ETN.fm - Click HERE
Open House on Digitally Imported - Click HERE 
To subscribe for free in iTunes click HERE 
To visit the Open House homepage click HERE 
To join the Facebook Group click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

Past Lives - BØRNS
Hurricane - Halsey
Run Away - Leighton Meester
Ghost - Ella Henderson
Cut Your Teeth - Kygo Remix
Open Season - Josef Salvat 
Avalanche - Walk The Moon 
Lost And Found - Katie Herzig 
To The Hills - Laurel
Strange Enough - Verite
Mad - Cassie Steele 
Senses Overload ft. Laura Hahn - Ficci
New Americana - Halsey
When I'm With You - Best Coast
Winter City - Metaform
Drown - Front Porch Step
Away We Go - Promise Of Redemption
Help I'm Alive - Metric
Beggin For Thread - Banks
I Love You - Said The Whale
Summit ft. Ellie Goulding - Skrillex
Deak Oaks - Now, Now
Stuck On You - Meiko
True Affection - The Blow
Born To - Jesca Hoop
Sixteen - Lucero
Never Had Nobody Like You - M. Ward
Supersonic - Oasis
Wake Up - Mad Child
Seizure Boy - Watsky
Box Chevy - Yelawolf
Better Be Prepared - Valencia 
Archie, Marry Me - Alvvays 
I'm His Girl -Friends
Black Magic - Magic Wands


----------



## Mattymufc1

looking for some feedback on my new mix  appreciate it guys!     https://soundcloud.com/matty_russell/matty-russell-april-house-mixwav


----------



## jpgrdnr

Did a mixtape for this CBC Searchlight contest. Its all Atlantic Canadian Electronic artists:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/atlantic-electronic-mixtape-for-cbc-searchlight-2015

http://music.cbc.ca/#!/poll/searchlight-2015-regional-longlist/entry

http://music.cbc.ca/profile/dubsaves/playlist/Atlantic_Canada_Electronic


----------



## Minus-the-Iris

I'm not a DJ, I'm an a producer, I do all styles of music. There's something for everyone on my SoundCloud! 

Check it out...


https://soundcloud.com/tripinflip


----------



## newportnews

Free (high quality) track download here:

https://soundcloud.com/newportnews/on-the-other-side


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 123 | Randy Seidman + Kobana*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Kobana | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Kobana | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! Today's episode features some of my top groovy new tunes in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with one of my favorite artists, Kobana in hour two. Had a great tour of the States the past few months, finishing up in Canada this weekend with shows Calgary and Edmonton before I head back to Asia to play in Borneo. Warm welcome to all the new affiliates from around the world carrying Open House, excited to have you in the family. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me on Twitter @randyseidman and Facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. Also remember episodes can be grabbed at Soundcloud, Mixcloud, and openhousepodcast.com. For now turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Adam Byrd - Emotion (Original Mix)
02) Claes Rosen - Glancing (Adam Byrd Remix)
03) Shiloh - Easy Rider (Robert Mint Remix)
04) Body Temp - Kalm (Eelke Kleijn Remix)
05) Da Fresh & Maverickz - Down (Rain Or Shine Remix)
06) Gary McDonald - Veritas (Shingo Nakamura Remix)
07) Silicon Syndicate - Synaptic Transfer (Mistol Team Remix)
08) Lessov - Bleyban (Shingo Nakamura Remix)
09) LTN & Aspara - Fly Me Home (Original Mix)
10) James Aville & Nicolas Agudelo - Marimbian (Aleksey Yakovlev Remix)
11) Moonbeam f. Sopheary - My Heart's Confession (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is Poland's Kobana, one of my favorite tech & progressive artists. His style is versatile which is why his tunes have found happy homes on top labels, and I have a hard time playing a set without his music... excited to have Kobana on the show. 





*Kobana’s Track List:*

01) Digitaria - Little Boy (Original Mix)
02) Mâhfoud, Thyladomid - The Real Thing (Stimming Remix)
03) Stimming - Der Schmelz (David August Revision)
04) Konstantin Sibold - Daniel (Original Mix)
05) KiNK - Cloud Generator (Original Mix)
06) ID
07) Sidney Charles, Moda Black -Going Down (Original Mix)
08) Shur I Kan - My Love (Original Mix)
09) Audio Junkies - Arpeggio (Original Mix)
10) Rory Gallagher & Roni Kush - Holding On (Original Mix)
11) Raus - Diverso (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow me on Instagram click HERE
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## john24

My bad for posting in the Productions thread.  Didn't know there was a separate thread for mixes.    






●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●
0:00 Intro
0:30 Tincup - Hundreds
3:07 7th Sense - TroyBoi
5:29 Tsuki - Eruku and Moonbeat
7:40 Exordium - Knuckle Children and Reise
10:20 I'd love to change the world - Jetta (Matstubs Remix)
12:40 On Tha Flo - Luzcid / Nghtwrk / Al Kapone
14:55 Antihero - Daenine / SirensCeol
18:13 Shut Down - DaPlaque
20:37 Surface - Aero Chord
23:10 Sleepless - West District
26:01 Invite Only - Great Dane
27:52 Soundclash - TroyBoi / Flosstradamus
30:19 Semi Auto - LAXX
34:19 The Vibe - Marshvll
36:53 DJ Turn it up - Yellow Claw 
38:29 Predator - Twine / Dion Timmer
41:47 iDynamite - The Trickaz / Apashe
43:03 Elimination - Sikdope
46:28 Samples - Malbec
49:56 Signals - Kdrew
51:14 Adderall - Aywy / EphRem
53:05 OC - Creaky Jackals
55:58 The Raptor - Cy Kosis
59:13 Get it - Dotcom
1:01:12 Face Off - Savant
1:03:27 Memoirs of an angel - TroyBoi
1:06:17 Finale - Mashur / Kevlar


SoundCloud version - https://soundcloud.com/lib3rtinevgf/best-trap-mix-ever-2015-deep-trap


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 124 | Randy Seidman + Mistol Team*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Mistol Team | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Mistol Team | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! Today's episode features some of my favorite progressive jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive with one of my favorites, Mistol Team in hour two. Asia tour is going well, had a great time playing Borneo least weekend... I'm excited to play in Bali in a couple days and Kuala Lumpur next weekend. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me on Twitter @randyseidman and Facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. Also remember episodes can be grabbed at Soundcloud, Mixcloud, and openhousepodcast.com. For now turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Andromedha - Through Darkness Comes Light (Sunny Terrace Remix)
02) Terry Da Libra - Moonspell (Original Mix)
03) LTN f. Arielle Maren - Let Me Go (Original Mix)
04) MehiLove - Oblivion (Luiz B Remix)
05) Orbion - Balloons (Original Mix)
06) Dinka - Some People Will Never Learn (Original Mix)
07) Dezza - Xafilah (Original Mix)
08) Jozhy K - Odessa 5am (Terry Da Libra Remix)
09) Kamil Esten - Midnight (Original Mix)
10) Justin Oh f. Jonny Rose - City Lights (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my top tunes at the moment. Up next is Argentina's Mistol Team, one of my favorite progressive artists. He has over 100 Beatport releases and is a favorite of the likes of Dash Berlin. I love this dude's tunes, and he made a remix of a song I did with Ad Brown which will be out this year... excited to have Mistol Team on the show. 





*Mistol Team’s Track List:*

01) Mistol Team - ID (Original Mix)
02) Mistol Team - Italpark (Unique Repeat Remix)
03) Mistol Team - Viaje a la Luna (Original Mix)
04) Mistol Team - We Are Stars (Original Mix)
05) Gux Jimenez - Galaxius (Mistol Team Remix)
06) Eddie Bitz - Eyesight (Mistol Team Remix)
07) Mistol Team - ID (Original Mix)
08) Fon.Leman - Phoenix Rising (Mistol Team Remix)
09) Steve Ness - Fusion (Mistol Team Remix)
10) Mistol Team - Argentina (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 125 | Randy Seidman (at Nagaba in Kuala Lumpur) + Luiz B*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Luiz B | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Luiz B | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House. Excited for another two hours of the grooviest beats. In the first hour I've included a portion of my set recorded last month at Nagaba in Kuala Lumpur, followed by an exclusive session with one of my favorite progressive artists, Brazil's Luiz B in hour-two. This month I'm playing at La Cave in Orange County, California, and Club Nokia in Los Angeles. For now, turn it up...





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Hot Since 82 - Like You (Original Mix)
02) Luca M & Just2 - Saxojob (Saxless Mix0
03) Uppercut - Politician (Jaceo Remix)
04) Alex Young & Camilo Diaz - 1980 (Randy Edit)
05) Camilo Diaz & Djahir Miranda - Let Me Know (Original Mix)
06) Greg Benz & Chris Micali - Got Me Wondering (Dousk Mix)
07) Randy Seidman & Ad Brown - Before I Go (Chris Micali Remix)
08) Chris Micali - Breathe (Original Mix)
09) Criss Source - Hugs 'n Kisses (Kenny Ground Remix)
10) Mark Knight - Yalta Groove (Original Club Mix)
11) Camilo Diaz - XYZ123 (Original Mix)
12) Ronan Portela - Azule (Original Mix)
13) Gonzales - You Know What I like (Randy Daft Edit)
14) Awesome 3 f. Lizzie Curious - Don't Go (Hoxton Whores Remix)
15) Super8 & Tab f. Julia Thompson - Let Go (Going Deeper Remix)
16) Blackfeel Wite - Wonderland (Going Deeper)
17) Cedric Zeyenne - Over Again (Original Mix)
18) Dirty Vegas - Save A Prayer (Lesonic Remix - Randy Edit)
19) Going Deeper f. Patrick Baker - Love ID (D-Trax Remix)
20) Thomas Krauze f. Stee Downes - I'm Still Standing (Bruno Be Remix)
21) Crazibiza & Chris Willis - Lonely One (Mascota & D-Trax Remix)
22) Phunk Investigartion - Extasy (Christian Poow Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the fantastic Brazilian progressive house artist, Luiz B. He's supported by the likes of Armin, PVD, Above & Beyond, and many more. His tracks have landed on top labels like Armada, Black Hole, and Proton to name just some. He's one of my favorites, so I'm excited he's here just for you. For the next hour, Luiz B is in the mix.





*Luiz B’s Track List:*

01) Luiz B - Next Level (G-Mohris Pres. Chris Rubz Remix)
02) Luiz B - Just Believe (Original Mix)
03) Luiz B - Secret Whisper (Blood Groove & Kikis Remix)
04) Luiz B - The Island (Tim Cullen Remix)
05) Luiz B - Hidden Beauty (2015 Rework)
06) Quarrel - Spring (Luiz B Remix)
07) Kenneth Thomas - All Is Not Lost (Luiz B Remix)
08) Dave Shtorn - Circle Of Love (Luiz B Remix)
09) Luiz B & Vitodito - Libertad (Original Mix)
10) Luiz B - Jeliel (Demo Version)
11) Luiz B - Rainy Days (Eximinds Remix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

*Realize - Episode 8 (Progressive House / Breaks)*






Realize - Episode 8 (Progressive House / Breaks)

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-8 (downloads enabled)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj7Em-Ac9Zc

I've been meaning to put together a mix of tracks with middle eastern influences for some time now. I decided to do it for this mix because I finally got a hold of all the ones I wanted to use -- some of these tracks were hard to get but everything managed to fall into place. The mix starts with house and transitions into progressive breaks for the last twenty minutes. I try to keep mixes under 70 minutes but didn't want to leave any of these tracks out as I was unsure if I'd do a middle eastern themed mix again. I hope you enjoy it.

Vid - Camelie
DAVI - Eclipse
Glenn Morrison & Brian Cid - Tulum
DAVI - Illusion
Cid Inc vs. Darin Epsilon - Outliers (Petar Dundov Remix)
Glenn Morrison & Brian Cid - The Flute
Paris & Sharp - Aphrodite (Marcelo Castelli Sahara Mix)
H.O.S.H. - Steppenwolf
Yorgos Mangas - Gia Tous Anthropous Pou (Angelo Greco Rework)
Butch - Delusion
Siberian Son - Dogma
Michael Lanning - Bound for Ascension
Duran & Aytek - Catalepsy
Phil K & Habersham - Cloudbrake
Lostep ft. Lior Attar - The Roots
Art of Trance feat. Natacha Atlas

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman at Full Moon Festival (Koh Phangan, Thailand)*





Full Moon Festival, on the island of Koh Phangan in Thailand, hosts 50,000 dancing party animals on the beach until sunrise. I've been grateful to play there ten times in the last three years. Here's my set from this summer. Lots of my edits, guilty pleasures, and personal mashups to make you go boom! Hope you dig...

Randy Seidman at Full Moon Festival (Koh Phangan, Thailand) [Aug. 2015] 
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidma...l-moon-festival-koh-phangan-thailand-aug-2015

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## relex_author

*Moonstar Mix*

Here's a little mix I done a while back of chillout techno type stuff

https://soundcloud.com/kotu/dj-kotu-moonstar-mix


Here's the tracklist...

      01. jeroen verhey - sundance (rejuvination snowed in mix)
      02. daniel bell - bilbao
      03. marshall jefferson - floating
      04. voyager 8 - we left the planet
      05. eddie flashin' fowlkes - grand river
      06. woody mcbride - basketball heroes (boom box's 3 point shoot out)
      07. infinity - flash flood
      08. robert hood - parade
      09. 3MB feat. Juan Atkins - die kosmischen kuriere


----------



## no_id

Mix with only Light Speed Drivers records (Light Speed Drivers = Blaise & Jan from Unit Moebius, Netherland).
Done while on a a-PVP smoking session, I'm somewhat conflicted about that, I hope I'm able to make great stuff like that sober too.

https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/1-079-252-8488a

I sold many records of this mix since (month ago), in order to begin a dark techno collection. Didn't mix since this one due to fucking subutex habit.
Forgetting about doing my best in my passion is the worst problem of drugs for me


----------



## realizeofficial

*Realize - Episode 10 (House/Progressive)*






Realize - Episode 10 (House/Progressive)

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-10 (downloads enabled)

Cubicolor - Musicians
Subconscious Tales - Sphere
Marcelo Vasami & Deepfunk - Remote Templates (Dactilar remix)
Robert Babicz - A Girl from Jupiter (Dosem remix)
Behrouz - Endless Summer
Brian Cid - Blue Dawn
Cid Inc. & Darin Epsilon - Outliers (Michael & Levan and Stiven Rivic vs. Rick Pier O'Neil Remix)
Guy J - Candyland (King Unique remix)
Cerrone - Supernature (Danny Tenaglia's Legendary Club Mix) (Nikos Diamantopoulos Edit)
Paul Hazendonk - Slack Tide
Skinny Monkey - Heavy Vinyl (Kasey Taylor & Luke Chable Remix)
Michael Burns - Backwards
Diego Hostettler & Absent - She's Not Worth It (Alexander Kowalski Remix)
Cher - All Or Nothing (Danny Tenaglia International Mix)
Jan Johnston - Flesh 2002 (Noel Sanger's 5 A.M. Repo Mix)

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Solipsis

*Holydaze*






Track mix I made for when I go visit my girlfriend on tuesday 

https://www.mixcloud.com/dialupllama/holydaze-electronica-mix-2016/



> >>>Downtempo / Future Garage / Ambient<<<
> 
> 01. Bop x Synchro - Telescope
> 02. Nuages - Dreams
> 03. The Frozen Vaults - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
> 04. Idlefon - Absorbed
> 05. Ochtone - Foundations (JKE Remix)
> 06. Nowan - Spirit (Sorrow Remix)
> 07. Essay - Find You (Desolate's Get Together Mix)
> 08. Volor Flex x Encode - Sidewalk vs. Burial - Forgive
> 09. Volor Flex - Let Me Go
> 10. Flaccid Ashback - Synchronicity
> 11. Nanobyte - Another Promise
> 12. Queensway - Chasing the Sun
> 
> >>> Electronica, IDM with some Acid & Modern Classical<<<
> 
> 13. Wisp - Where it Falls
> 14. Floex - Ursa Major
> 15. Olafur Arnalds -- Ljosid
> 16. Aphex - Cliffs (1043 Remix)
> 17. Tapage - One of fIVe
> 18. Adam Johnson - Anex
> 
> >>>Warped Techno / Microhouse & Various Electronica / Other back to Future Garage<<<
> 
> 19. Rob Clouth - Clockwork Atom
> 20. Nathan Fake - Glaive
> 21. Kettel - Innetje
> 22. Mute Forest - Distracted by my Contorted Reflection (Kiln Remix)
> 23. Peter Broderick - And its Alright
> 24. Pale Sketcher - The Rainy Season
> 25. Loxe - Shoulda Known
> 26. Valentin Stip - Sigh & 'Nwia'
> 27. Outro "Youre so cool"


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 131 | Randy Seidman (NYE at Avalon, Hollywood) + Dezza*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (NYE at Avalon, Hollywood) + Dezza | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Dezza | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome to another episode of Open House and to 2016. I have an exciting episode in store for you! The first hour is a portion of my New Years Eve set recorded last week at Avalon in Hollywood playing with Morgan Page and Gabriel & Dresden. Following that is an exclusive session with one of my favorite Canadian house music artists, Dezza. This weekend I’m playing in Boston and DC followed by Seattle, Portland and Spokane later in the month. Also, the remix package of my latest tune with Ad Brown called “Before I Go” is out now on Beatport via Spring Tube with mixes from Chris Micali, Matan Caspi, and Jelly For The Babies. To stay updated on my travels and tunes, visit randyseidman.com. For now, turn it up…





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Luca Lento – Outset Tool (Stefano Crabuzza Remix)
02) Christian Smith & Wehbba – Third Floor (Original Mix
03) Onur Ozman – Akzeptanz (Deep Active Sound Remix)
04) Alexander Maier – Suerte (Lucky Cat Remix)
05) Karol XVII & MB Valence – Sweet Honey Drops (Original Mix)
06) Compact Grey – Bane (Ron Costa Remix)
07) Danny Murphy – Somni (Redondo Remix)
08) Martin Roth – Epic Waves (Original Mix)
09) Alexey Sonar & Sebastian Weikum – Mansoon (Original Mix)
10) Ali Mahmud – Wishful Thinking (Embliss Remix)
11) Levitation f. Cathy Battistessa – More Than Ever People 2015 (Wild Culture Remix)
12) Jumbo P – Mesmerize (Mark Lower Remix)
13) Envotion – Vessel of Poison (Alexey Sonar’s Hello Remix)
14) My Digital Enemy & Carl Hanaghan – We Are One (Original Mix)
15) Max Freegrant – Love Zombie (Troy Dark Remix)
16) MAKJ – Conchy (Original Mix)
17) EDX & Daniel Portman – Hip (Koen Groenveld Remix)
18) Jochem Peterson & Tom Hill – Night Bytes (Original Mix)
19) Ruben de Ronde – Noir (Jonas Stenberg Willem Van Hanegem Remix)
20) Invisible Brothers – Cosmochemistry (Ivan Demsoff Remix)
21) Miles Dyson & Jerique – Destroy Me (Save The Robot Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Up next is the versatile Canadian, Dezza. You can hear his music in the playlists of many top DJ’s, including Tiesto, Armin Van Buuren, Above & Beyond, and more. His tunes are on Silk, Spinnin, and Enhanced to name just some. Dezza is considered by many to be a true artist-to-watch in the industry, so I’m very excited to have him on the show. For the next hour, Dezza is in the mix…





*Dezza’s Track List:*

01) Dezza – Supermoon (Original Mix)
02) Pryda – Bussen (Original Mix)
03) Dan & Sam – Breaking The Illusion (Original Mix)
04) Dezza – Brit (Original Mix)
05) Above & Beyond – Counting Down The Days (Yotto Remix)
06) Andre Sobota – Triangles (Original Mix)
07) Pryda – Sol (Original Mix)
08) Cazzette feat. Sterling Fox – Dancing With Your Ghost (Spencer Brown Remix)
09) Dusky – Careless (SNBRN’s VIP Edit)
10) Dusky – Skin Deep (Original Mix)
11) Seven Lions, Lights – Falling Away (Original Mix)
12) Stan Arwell – Froya (Original Mix)
13) Dezza – Meekix (Robert Nickson pres. RNX Remix)
14) Cubicolor – Got This Feeling (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## no_id

my last mix

Some error, some records are hard to synch

100% vinyl

https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/this-mix-was-uploaded-while-having-303-followers-lol

techno, break, acid, disco , XP


----------



## randyseidman

*Episode 132 | Randy Seidman + Fon.Leman (OH 6-Yr. Anniversary)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Fon.Leman (OH 6-Yr. Anniversary) | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman (OH 6-Yr. Anniversary) | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Fon.Leman (OH 6-Yr. Anniversary) | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House. Today's 6-year anniversary edition is a special one, featuring some of my top new jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive with one of my favorite Russian artists, Fon.Leman in hour two. Just got back from an awesome weekend in the Northwest, playing to packed rooms in Seattle, Portland, and Spokane. Coming up in February I'm heading to Canada to for shows in Calgary & Edmonton. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Darin Epsilon & Ad Brown - Cold Water (Stendhal Remix)
02) Flash Brothers - Barracuda (Sebastian Krieg & Roman F. Remix)
03) Jay Ronko, Josh Newson - Push (Peter Brown Remix)
04) Peter Brown - White Island (Luna Moor, Diaz Remix)
05) Sun Island Project Pres. VIF f. Erinya Moon - Belive In (Original Dub Mix)
06) Veeshy - Melbourne Summer (Stereo Citizen Remix)
07) Turning Point (Flashtech Remix)
08) Anushka De’sai - Breeze (Original Mix)
09) Vitodito - If You (Original Mix)
10) Aleksey Yakovlev - Reverse Side (Original Mix)
11) Vitodito - Paralelo 38 (Sergey Shemet Remix)
12) Dinka - Lotus (New Guinea) (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite jams at the moment. Up next is Russia's Fon.Leman - one of my favorite progressive house producers in the game. His tracks are supported by the biggest DJs and are released by labels such as Intricate and Silk. I have been wanting to get him on the show for quite a while, so I'm excited he's here just for you. For the next hour, Fon.Leman is in the mix.

*Fon.Leman’s Track List:*

01) Bonobo - Cirrus (Original Mix)
02) Eli and Fur - You're so High (Original Mix)
03) Manna Croup - Stay (Original Mix)
04) Luthier & Stupidizko - Under Presure (Original Mix)
05) Format:B - Der Samtfalter (Original Mix)
06) Styline - Sylenth (Original Mix)
07) Greg Stainer - Back Home (Mix 1)
08) Ario - What The Frequency (Plastic FM Remix)
09) John Acquaviva, Olivier Giacomotto - Idiosyncrazy (Original Mix)
10) Dazzo - Gotcha (Original Mix)
11) Demarzo - Another Day (Heartless Dub)
12) Arkoss - Break Out (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

*Realize - Episode 11 (House/Progressive)*






Realize - Episode 11 (House/Progressive)

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/realize-episode-11 (downloads enabled)

Beacon - Fault Lines (Dauwd Remix)
Röyksopp - Sordid Affair (Maceo Plex Mix)
Shall Ocin - Blind To The Truth (Original Mix)
Robert Babicz - Aural Phase (Original Mix) / ECVM - Circuit Breaker (Vocal Loop)
Brian Cid - Moonside Riddles (Original Mix)
Cid Inc. & Darin Epsilon - Outliers (Solid Stone Remix)
Darin Epsilon presents Eventide - Cosmic Discovery (Kastis Torrau & Arnas D Remix)
Silinder - Penthouse (Original Mix)
Dio S - Paradise Not For Me (Loquai Remix)
Damabiah - En Attendant Mieux Des Hommes
Guy J - Sahara (Dub Mix)
Deep Soul Duo - Fellowship (Eryo Remix)
Pole Folder feat. Shelley Harland - Mona Kea (Human Adams Remix)
Starecase - See (Timo Maas Vocal Mix)
Maxime Dangles - Whithstand (Original Mix)
Adamski's Thing - One Of The People (Force Mass Motion Remix)

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 133 | Randy Seidman + Ido (Save The Robot)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Ido (Save The Robot) | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Ido (Save The Robot) | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House, your host Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you this special birthday edition featuring some of my favorite new groovy jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with Ido from Save The Robot. Had a great time in Canada last weekend, excited to hit Milwaukee and Minneapolis this week, then a show in LA on the 10th at Subterranean, followed by Thailand at the end of the month. For now, turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Deep Active Sound - Friends (Original Mix)
02) Sebastian Weikum - Gimme (Deep Lark Remix)
03) Julius Beat & Eddy Karmona - Blue Light (Weepee Remix)
04) 2Fake - Renaissance (Original Mix)
05) Shingo Nakamura - Nothing (Original Mix)
06) Mizar B - One Small Step (Original Mix)
07) Invisible Brothers - Dust Secret (Aerofeel5 Remix)
08) Boom Jinx, Meredith Call - The Dark (Spencer Brown Remix)
09) Borgeous & Shaun Frank f. Delaney Jane - This Could Be Love (Original Mix)
10) Swanky Tunes f. Christian Burns - Skin & Bones (Going Deeper Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite groovy tunes at the moment, up next is the talented artist, Ido. He was half of Save The Robot, and has had releases on top labels such as Black Hole, Toolroom and more. He has remixed legends like BT, Olivier Giacomotto, George Acosta, Funkagenda and DJ Dan... and is currently working on a couple remixes as well for me, due out later this year. He is supported by the biggest DJs in the game, so I'm happy he stopped by to do the show. For the next hour, Ido is in the mix.





*Ido’s Track List:*

01) Third Son - Pharaohs (Luigi Rocca & Manuel De La Mare Remix)
02) Mihalis Safras - Burton (Original Mix)
03) Demarzo - Trippin' In The Club (Original Mix)
04) Metodi Hristov - My Black Is Not Your Black (Original Mix)
05) Oxia - Give A Feeling (Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
06) Raffaele Rizzi - Skynet (Chus & Ceballos Remix)
07) Format:B - Chunky (Riva Starr Remix)
08) Angel Heredia, Djahir Miranda - Enjoy This Sound (Original Mix)
09) Armitage - Soul Jacker (Sonny Wharton Remix)
10) Loco & Jam - Perfect Execution (Original Mix)
11) Affkt, Thomas Gandey - Overnight Sensation (Miguel Bastida Remix)
12) Wayak - How You Dance (Manuel De La Mare Remix)
13) Peter Brown - Saturday Love (Original Mix)
14) Erik Hagleton - Pressure (Original Club Mix)
15) M.A.N.D.Y. - Gizmo (Original Mix)
16) Behrouz - Endless Summer (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Badman_Battle

Some dope *Downtempo* // *Dub* // *Electronica* vybes for those that seek it .... ;P 
∆ https://soundcloud.com/badman-battle/sounds-of-jah-badman

And for those who like that *Bass Music* these kids are talking about these days... 
∆ https://soundcloud.com/badman-battle/badman-battle-promo-mix-available-for-bookings

_ENjOY! _


----------



## Bagseed

I'm only five minutes into the second mix but I already like it!

what do you use to mix?


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 134 | Randy Seidman + Mark Lower*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Mark Lower | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Mark Lower | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to Open House, Randy Seidman here with an exciting episode in store for you including an exclusive session with one of Beatport's top house music sellers, Mark Lower, in hour two. Just finished up a week of Full Moon madness in Thailand, now gearing up to play with Ben Gold & Protoculture at Avalon on April 16th. For now, turn it up.

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Rishi K. - Slight of Sound (Original Mix)
02) Twisted Puppies - Pure Touch (Original Mix)
03) Ronan Portela - Sloppy Funk (Original Mix)
04) Michael & Levan and Stiven Rivic - Route 85 (Tom Glass Remix)
05) Eleven.Five - Gamble (Original Mix)
06) Tobi Kramer - Shaved Legs (Original Mix)
07) Kellerkind, Dan Caster - Reborn (Original Mix)
08) Thomas Langner - Tandem Bike (Original Mix)
09) eSQUIRE & Petch - othing Else (Original Mix)
10) Dapa Deep - All I Want (Original Mix)
11) Matan Caspi - Serenity (Noir Safari) - Randy Outro Edit

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, up next is the French house music aficionado, Mark Lower. He's a Beatport top seller and has tunes on legendary labels such as Enormous Tunes, Milk & Sugar, Hedkandi and more. Today, he's here just for you. For the next hour, Mark Lower is in the mix. 

*Mark Lower’s Track List:*
01) DJ Fudge - Come On Dance (Original Mix)
02) Fisher & Fiebak - Joining The Dots (Original Mix)
03) Sugar Hill - My Friend (Original Mix)
04) Mark Lower - Wild Love (Original Mix)
05) Alex Metric - Always There (Purple Disco Machine Remix)
06) Bruno Be - Good Times (Original Mix)
07) Valentina Black, Dantiez Saunderson, Khila - Everywhere You Go (Curtis Gabriel Remix)
08) DJ Chop-E, J Paul Getto - Club Soul 909
09) Mark Lower & Ash Reynolds - Feel It In Our Bones (Original Mix)
10) Wayne Dudley - The Freak (Original Mix)
11) Mat.Joe - Music On (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Krafty boy

This live mix I did for u tube not your usually edm still djs this Dj has class and tricks not seen on cdj 2000s before 
Hope u like http://youtu.be/QhGWQ-uK3dw


----------



## superhed

Krafty boy said:


> This live mix I did for u tube not your usually edm still djs this Dj has class and tricks not seen on cdj 2000s before
> Hope u like http://youtu.be/QhGWQ-uK3dw



kudos mate some skills on show there!


----------



## Krafty boy

superhed said:


> kudos mate some skills on show there!


Cheers lad please share if u like it


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 135 | Randy Seidman + Max Freegrant*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Max Freegrant | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Max Freegrant | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Your host, Randy Seidman here, with a very exciting two hours in store for you, including an exclusive session with the progressive master, Max Freegrant. This month, I'm playing with Emma Hewitt on the 14th of May at Avalon, then the release of my latest EP, called "Fix It" will be out on Beatport via Noise Control (Peak Hour Music) on the 16th, with remixes from Incognet & Future Robots. For now, turn it up!

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Satoshi Fumi f. Aelyn - You Know (Dub Mix)
02) Blood Groove & Kikis - Bright (Original Mix)
03) Rishi K. - Pacifica (Original Mix)
04) Artful - Standby (Ridney Re-Work)
05) Fresh Produce - Believers (Original Mix)
06) Marsbeing - Parom (Original Mix)
07) Quarel - Spring (Luiz B Remix)
08) Urban Breathe & Ad Brown - Catching Stars (Dave Cortex Remix)
09) Shingo Nakamura, Masanori Yasuda - Abyss (KaNa Remix)
10) Filth & Spleandour - The Last Stand (Original Mix)
11) Ad Brown - Motion (Audien 'unconscious' Remix)
12) Speed Limits & Jacao f. Joni Fatora - Palm of Your Hand (Lesko Cerf Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my top tunes at the moment. Up next is one of my favorite producers, the talented Ukrainian progressive master, Max Freegrant. He is supported by artists such as Above & Beyond, Tiesto, and more. And he is a regular at festivals such as Global Gathering & Goodskitchen. I have been a big fan of Max's tunes for years, so it's a real honor to have him on the show. For the next hour, Max Freegrant is in the mix.

*Max Freegrant’s Track List:*
01) Capa – Aftab (Original Mix)
02) Chris Bekker & Seq3l – Uferstrasse (Original Mix)
03) Matt Fax – Turismo (Original Mix)
04) Jerome Isma-Ae & Alastor – Floyd (Extended Mix)
05) Jason Ross – Coaster (Original Mix)
06) Fatum vs Judah – Ardan (Original Mix)
07) Thomas Feelman – Monsters (Original Mix)
08) Friends Of Mayday – Twenty Five (Jeromes Official Anthem Mix)
09) Max Freegrant – Heisenberg (Original Mix)
10) Nick Winth – Spirit (Original Mix)
11) ID – ID
12) Max Freegrant & Slow Fish – Lost In You (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## no_id

A mix Ive done in particular condition (recent suicide of a cousin from drug induced mental problem which turned bad + myself in a speed run & no many days of sleep, didn't want to comedown due to all fucked up event)
I don't remember if I already posted it.
Pink floyd, Re-load ambient, Huren, sweet smoke, Zosima, Sigur ros, E. Varese...

https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/solaar-pleure


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 136 | Randy Seidman + Mizar B*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Mizar B | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Mizar B | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House. Your host, Randy Seidman here, with a groovy two hours lined up for you, including an exclusive session with the Polish progressive phenom, Mizar B. If you are in LA for the 4th of July weekend, I'm playing at Avalon with Dirty South on Saturday the 2nd. For now, turn it up! 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Jozef Kugler - Basketball (Original Mix)
02) Michael & Levan, Stiven Rivic - Favela (Dousk Remix)
03) Hawie - With Me (Original Mix)
04) LTN f. Arielle Maren - Let Me Go (LTN Sunrise Extended Mix)
05) Tvardovski - Black Ocean (Solid Stone Remix)
06) Ahmet Atasever f. Amy Kirkpatrick - Love Waits (Matt Darey &
Philip Aniskin Remix)
07) Kobana and Mario Hatchet - Antidotum (Original Mix)
08) Edu & Kristoffer Ljungberg - Outbreak (Pierre In The Air Remix)
09) Phrakture f. Maria Carmela - Something Useful (Lesh Remix)
10) Fon.Leman - Sandbox (Original Mix)
11) 21 Street - Evolving Motions (Kobana Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my recent top tunes. Up next is one of my favorite producers, the talented Polish progressive master, Mizar B. He is supported by artists such as Jaytech, Ferry Corsten, Armin to name just some. And his tunes are on top labels such as Silk. I've played many of his songs on Open House throughout the years, so I'm excited to have him on the show. For the next hour, Mizar B is in the mix.





*Mizar B’s Track List:*

01) Mizar B - Vega (Original Mix)
02) Mizar B - Your Own Constellation (Luiz B Remix)
03) Platunoff - Just After Sunset (D05 Remix)
04) Ryo Nakamura - Reminiscence (Roald Velden Remix)
05) Garrido & Skehan Ft. Erin - Throw It All Away (Mizar B Remix)
06) Andrew Lang & Bee Hunter - Mangoes & Limes (Original Mix)
07) Will Canas - ID (Mizar B Remix)
08) Jay FM - Cool Water (Original Mix)
09) Mizar B - Cloudscape
10) Mizar B - Magellanic Clouds

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Paul Oakenfold, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, Chris Lake, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## no_id

^
|
big aprehension before listening to it because of HOUSE and how you presented your post (that's only personnal like and not like nothing universal no offence), but I actually enjoyed listening to it. Thx. (I listened to the first player of the last image)


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 137 | Randy Seidman + Alexey Sonar*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Alexey Sonar| HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Alexey Sonar | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Some of my favorite recent jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive from Intricate Records label mate, Alexey Sonar, in hour-two. Had a great time playing last weekend with Dirty South at Avalon. Next month I’m back at Avalon with Nora En Pure on the 6th of August, then heading to Asia for a 5 week tour, including shows in Thailand, Manila, as well as Melaka & Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Mindset – Home (Original Mix)
02) Rishi K. – Glow (Original Mix)
03) LTN Presents Louis Tan – Let Me Drive (Original Mix)
04) LTN, Jayeson Andel – Clockwork (LTN Remix)
05) Mike Koglin, Moodfreak Pres. Sudhaus – Vesta (Original Mix)
06) Adam Byrd – Imaginary Friend (Quarrel Remix)
07) Kobana, Hatchet – Play (Luiz B Remix)
08) Orphyd – Nitebringer (Original Mix)
09) Pryda – Border Control (Original Mix)
10) Orphyd – Gleam (Original Mix)
11) Maxim Klein – Sunday Night (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes, up next is the talented progressive artist, Alexey Sonar. His music has been supported by the biggest names in the game, and his work with Intricate has made it one of the top labels for progressive music. For the next hour, Alexey Sonar is in the mix.





*Alexey Sonar’s Track List:*
01) ID – ID
02) Demarzo – Another Day (Heartless Dub)
03) TP & Leu Leu Land – Revelation
04) Olive – You’re Not Alone (Patrice Baumel Private Mix)
05) ID – ID
06) Royksopp – Sordid Affair (Fehrplay Remix)
07) Jerome Isma-Ae & Alastor — Floyd (Original Mix)
08) Prides – I Should Know You Better (Grum Remix)
09) Cirez D — Ruby (Original Mix)
10) ID – ID
11) Eric Prydz – Generate (Original Mix)
12) Grum — U (Original Mix)
13) New Order – True Faith (Sam Ball Remix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 138 | Randy Seidman + Proff*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Proff | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Proff | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Some of my favorite recent jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive from the legendary progressive artist, Proff, in hour-two. Looking forward to playing this weekend with Nora En Pure at Avalon, look out for the live recording from our sets in next month's episode. This month I'm back in Asia for shows in Manila, Melaka, Kuala Lumpur, Taiwan and more. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) A.M.R. - World Without Color (Original Mix)
02) Adam Sobiech - All Is Gone (Original Mix)
03) A.M.R. - Time Lapse (Original Mix)
04) The Confusion - Moment of Truth (Original Mix)
05) Lesh - Evolution (Original Mix)
06) LTN. Roni Joni - In Between (Original Mix)
07) Flashtech - Hope For a Better Future (Proglifting Mix)
08) Vitodito & Talamanca - Two Seasons (Original Mix)
09) V I F - Focus On The Main (Original Mix)
10) Sebastian Weikum  Pres. Junostar - Chordplay (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes, up next is the talented progressive artist, Proff. His tracks have been supported by the biggest names in the game, and he is one of the first artists to really influenced my taste for progressive house. It's an honor to have Proff on this show. For the next hour, Proff is in the mix.





*Proff’s Track List:*
Check www.openhousepodcast.com 

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-14 (downloads enabled)

Lee Burridge & Lost Desert - No Wicked For The Rest (Original Mix)
Stelios Vassiloudis feat. Darren Murray - I Burn Like (Guy J Remix)
Hal Incandenza - Little Mountains (Mono Electric Orchestra Remix)
Hugo Ibarra & Uvo - Mystery (Silinder Remix)
Madben - Your Little Voice (Ian O'Donovan Remix)
Juan Deminicis - Orbital (Original Mix)
Stelios Vassiloudis - The Z (Simon Garcia Remix)
Ian O'Donovan - Shimmer
Ramon Tapia - Elleonore's Dream (Christian Smith remix)
Marco Bailey - K4West
SQL - Habits
Triumph - Discover (Ian O'Donovan Remix)
Ian O'Donovan - Uprising

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 139 | Randy Seidman + Nora En Pure (at Avalon, Hollywood)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Nora En Pure | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Nora En Pure | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Your host, Randy Seidman here, coming to you from tour in Asia. Had a great last couple weeks playing in Manila, Melaka, and in Kuala Lumpur. A special episode is in store for you today, including a portion of the live recording from my & Nora En Pure's sets at Avalon in Hollywood last month. More action in Asia this month including Taiwan and Thailand. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Ev Darko - Dreams (Olej Remix)
02) Ilias Katelanos & G. Dellis - Being Apart (Savvas Remix)
03) Deep Active Sound - Departure (Original Mix)
04) Deep Active Sound - Changes (Original Mix)
05) John Julius Knight - The Flow (Original Mix)
06) Moe Trk - Jam (Spennu Remix)
07) Rishi K. - Melodica (Original Mix)
08) Roni Be & Tomel - Soulmate (Original_Mix)
09) Onur Ozman - There's No Shame (David Kassi Remix)
10) Benno Blome - Abotha (Mihai Popoviciu)
11) ID - Violet (Original Mix)
12) Affkt - Aoub (Tube & Berger Remix)
13) Flow & Seo - Spin It (Wehba Remix)
14) Juliet Sikora & Flo Mrzdk - Bodyloop (Oroginal Mix)
15) Edu Imbernon & Coyu - Open Air (Tube & Berger Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my opening set for Nora En Pure last month at Avalon. Very excited to also include a portion of Nora's set from that night in this month's episode as well. Nora's songs are influential and have found a home on top labels such as Enormous Tunes & Spinnin' Deep. I have been a big fan of her's for years, so it's a real honor to have Nora on the show. For the next hour, Nora En Pure is in the mix, recorded from our night at Avalon last month.





*Nora En Pure’s Track List:*
01) Nora En Pure - Lake Arrowhead (Original Mix)
02) Antonio Giacca - Birdland (Original Mix)
03) Oliver Heldens & Shaun Frank f. Delaney Jane - Shades Of Grey (Nora En Pure Remix)
04) Robin Shulz f. Francesco Yates - Sugar (EDX's Ibiza Sunrise Remix)
05) Milk & Sugar f. Nomfusi - Heat (African Day Calippo Remix)
06) HUSP - The Flute
07) Nora En Pure - Convincing (Club Mix)
08) Antonio Giacca - The Philly Jam (Original Mix)
09) EDX - Goombah (Original Mix)
10) Duke Dumont - Ocean Drive (Remix)
11) Croatia Squad - All The Girlz (Original Mix)
12) EDX - Roadkill ('S Ibiza Sunrise Remix)
13) The Magician -  Together (Original Mix)
14) Nora En Pure - Into The Wild (Light On For Me Mashup)
15) Klingande - Jubel (Nora En Pure Remix)
16) Nora En Pure - Uruguay (EDX Dubai Skyline Remix)
17) Nora En Pure - U Got My Body (Original Mix)
18) ID
19) Watermat & MOGUAI - Portland (Original Mix)
20) ID

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-15 (downloads enabled)

Check out my mix of house and progressive music, especially if you dig eastern sounds!

Mehmet Aslan - Mechanical Turk (Courtesy of Karpov not Kasparov)
Kasra V - Escapism
Naduve - Ready Set Go
DAVI - Change Your Life
Omid 16B - Hypercolour
Juan Deminicis - Babel
Olivier Berger - Casa Bulga
Silicone Soul - Time Mariner's Mirrour
Calexico - Roll Tango (Moscoman Remix)
Jan Driver - Kardamoon
Siberian Son - Dogma

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 140 | Randy Seidman + Rishi K.*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Rishi K. | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Rishi K. | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Some of my favorite recent jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive from the legendary deep artist, Rishi K in hour-two. Had an amazing 5-week tour of Asia, with shows in Manila, Melaka, KL, Taiwan and Thailand. Now it's good to be back home in LA. Groovy deep jams in store for you today. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Barzek - Memory Lane (Extended Mix)
02) Micha Mischer - Late Night (Original Mix)
03) Prosis - No More (5prite Remix)
04) Matthew Norrs - eBaby (Original Mix)
05) Mier, Geonis - Want  Your Love (Olej Remix)
06) Maxim Kurtys f. Becky Rutherford - I'm Movin On (West. K Remix)
07) Nebogitel - My Feelings (Original Mix)
08) Sacco, Stage Rockers, Shake Sofa f. Soph-Eye Richard - Walk Away (Tosel & Hale Remix)
09) Sezer Uysal - Space Egg (Original Mix)
10) Barzek - Flare (Extended Mix)
11) Shingo Nakamura f. Mazanori Yasuda - Abyss (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes, up next is the talented deep artist, Rishi K. He has hundreds of releases to his name, and I have a hard time playing a set without his songs. Rishi K. has been supported by the biggest names in the game, and now he is here just for you. For the next hour, Rishi K. is in the mix.





*Rishi K’s Track List:*
01) Ivan Garci – Ylem (Original Mix) 
02) Srinivas – Tranquil (Original Mix) 
03) Analog Trip – Natural High (Original Mix) 
04) Vincenzo De Robertis – Be My Friend (Original Mix)
05) BiG Al – Sunset (Original Mix) 
06) Saison – Help Me (Original Mix) 
07) Deep Active Sound – Pia (Original Mix) 
08) Harold Heath – Ten More Minutes (Original Mix)
09) Rishi K. – Pronoia (Original Mix) 
10) Rishi K. – New Leaf (Original Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Episode 141 | Randy Seidman (at Palace Pool Club in Manila) + Peter Brown*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Peter Brown | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Peter Brown | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! Very excited for today's session, featuring a portion of my recent set recorded from Palace Pool Club in Manila, Philippines followed by an exclusive session with one of my favorite artists, Peter Brown, in hour-two. Earlier this week my remix of 'Run Your Love' by Dyra & EpicFail was released on Magik Muzik (part of Black Hole Recordings). Some great response so far, hope you can check it out! Also, I had a nice time playing with Dirty South last week at Avalon in Hollywood for Halloween, thank you to everyone who made it out! Coming up November 17th, I'll be at Beta nightclub in Denver, Colorado. But for now I'm here with you. Turn it up...





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Mark Lower & Ash Reynolds - Feel It In Our Bones (Original Mix)
02) Alex Hook f. Rene - Right Now (Original Mix)
03) Mark Lower f. Veselina Popova - Upside Down (Original Mix)
04) Croatia Squad - Back To Life (Mart Remix)
05) Anton Ishutin f. Leusin - Waves (D-Trax & Wallie Remix)
06) Peter Brown - Confused (Original Mix)
07) Lil'M - Faded (Eldar Stuff Remix)
08) Peter Brown - Turn The Music On (Original Mix)
09) Andrey Exx & Troitski & Rui Da Silva f. Diva - Touch Me (Original Mix)
10) Giacca & Flores - Last Night A DJ Saved My Life (Randy Edit)
11) Christian Poow & Dessy Slavova - King Of My Castle (Double Depth Remix)
12) Envotion - Vessel of Poison (Alexey Sonar's Hello Remix) 
13) Ad Brown & Andrew Benson – Your Call (Original Mix)
14) Luthier & Dashdot f. Ashibah - Lose Myself (Original Mix)
15) Sandy Dae - Losing Myself (Mark Lower Remix)
16) J8man, Dave Rose, Etienne Ozbourne f. Patricia Edwards - Ain't Nobody (Original Mix)
17) Mike Newman & Groovebox - Get You (Original Mix)
18) Groove Phenomenon & Boris Roodbwoy - There's No Stopping (Peter Brown Remix)
19) Jay Lumen - Raw Basses (Original Mix)
20) Empire Of The Sun - Walking On A Dream (Sam La More Remix / Randy Edit)
21) Empire Of The Sun - Alive (Gold Fields Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, my set from Palace Pool Club in Manila, Philippines. Up next is one of my favorite artists - French-born, Barcelona-based, Peter Brown. He has support from the likes of Roger Sanchez, Erick Morillo, Mark Knight and many more... and he has releases on labels such as Toolroom, Hotfingers, and Spinnin. He plays all over the world, and has held down a residency at Pacha in Ibiza since 2013. I have a hard time playing a set without Peter's music, so I'm really happy to have him on the show. For the next hour, Peter Brown is in the mix. 





*Peter Brown’s Track List:*
01) Bram Fidder - Get Out (Originl Mix)
02) Fat Sushi - Warehouse (CamelPhat Remix)
03) Soul Divide - Wuz Gunner (Original Mix)
04) Bontan - Bernaged (Tolstoi & Andsan Remix)
05) Dosem - Projection (Original Mix)
06) Greco (NYC) - Be (Original Mix)
07) Shadow Child, T. Williams - Do You (Original Mix)
08) Peter Brown - Just ain't good enough (Original Mix)
09) Soul Divide - This IS That (Original Mix)
10) Peter Brown - Hit Me Off (Original Mix)
11) Eats Everything  - Rita's E (Original Mix)
12) Kydus, Moji - Boomtang (Original Mix)
13) Cassius - Go Up (Butch Remix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Episode 142 | Randy Seidman + Andrew Benson*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Andrew Benson | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Andrew Benson | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House! Your host, Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. A special episode is in store for you today including some of my top recent tunes in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with one of my favorite artists, Andrew Benson, in hour-two. Had a great time playing at Beta in Denver last month, coming up at the end of December I'm back at Avalon in Hollywood. Big thanks for your support over the last year, 2016 was exciting & memorable. Turn it up! 

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Chris Domingo - Little Drop (Original Mix)
02) Moodfreak - Bilbao (Original Mix)
03) Springa - Syllables (Ronfoller Remix)
04) Verche - All Things Must Pass (Nicholas Van Orton Remix)
05) LTN f. Anushka Desai - Dreams of Maya (Extended Mix)
06) Stan Kolev & Yuji Ono - Try (Original Mix)
07) Penske - Peralta (Original Mix)
08) Okabi - Master of Distaster (Original Mix)
09) Luigi Rocca - How Wow (Original Mix)
10) Dave Rose - My Life (Ellroy Clark Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, up next is one of my favorite artists, the talented Andrew Benson. His tunes have been released on top labels such as Black Hole, Silk, Moonbeam, and Enhanced - speaheading their Colorize imprint with his distinct sound. He's also remixed my new song 'Lose Control' which is due out on Intricate early next year. I play Andrew's songs quite often, so I'm very excited to have him on the show. For the next hour, Andrew Benson is in the mix.

*Andrew Benson’s Track List:*
01) Maya Jane Coles - I Would Fly 
02) Celsius - Attrition 
03) Jess Glynne - Right Here 
04) Ad Brown - Don't Wanna Wait 
05) NVOY - Higher
06) Lange ft. Tom Tyler - On Your Side (Andrew Benson Remix) 
07) Andrew Benson & Ad Brown - Your Call 
08) Deeplowdog - SGDN 
09) Meramek - Bounce 
10) Alex H & James Woods - Atitlan (Andrew Benson Remix) 
11) Youan - Body 
12) Sascha Sonido - Turn Down For What 
13) Cubicolor - Fictionalise (Lindstrom & Prins Thomas Remix) 

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Episode 143 | Randy Seidman + Obadius & OtherKind*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Obadius & OtherKind | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Obadius & OtherKind | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Randy Seidman here, excited to be back with you for the first episode of 2017. Had a great time playing last week at Avalon in Hollywood, always an awesome party! Today I'm excited to feature some of my favorite recent tunes in the fist hour, followed by an exclusive session with Obadius & OtherKind - two DJ's from Malaysia who constantly impress me with their killer back-to-back afterhours sets. For this and all past episodes, please visit openhousepodcast.com. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) East Cafe - No Need To Hide (Original Mix) 
02) Angelique Blanca, Yoga Soul - Never Look Down (Kastis Torrau Remix) 
03) Josma - Dark Memories (Original Mix) 
04) Lane 8 f. Matthew Dear - Undercover (Wankelmut Remix) 
05) Randy Seidman & Ryoji Takahashi f. Saga Bloom - Lose Control (Luiz B Remix) 
06) Sergio Fernandez - Unforgettable Summer (Macaluso Remix) 
07) D-Nox & Beckers - Last Call (Original Mix) 
08) Freddy Be - Holding Back (Betoko Remix) 
09) Marcelo Vasami - City Reflections (Dousk Remix) 
10) David Zor - Non Stop (Okabi Remix) 
11) D-Formation - Balkia (D-Nox & Beckers Remix) 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite tunes at the moment. Up next are two DJs out of Kuala Lumpur with incredible chemistry behind the decks - Obadius & OtherKind. I had a great time playing with them at Elysium in Malaysia this past summer... we rocked it until 8am! So, I invited them on the show to give you a taste of their grooviness. For the next hour, Obedius & OtherKind are in the mix.





*Obadius & OtherKind’s Track List:*
01) Daniel Dexter - Why So Serious? (Original Mix) 
02) Chaim - Round About (Original Mix)
03) Brian Cid - Belles Du Shaman (Original Mix) 
04) Guy Gerber - Full Circle (Original Mix) 
05) Human Machine - Africa (Original Mix) 
06) Bonaca - Nada (Sonic Future Remix) 
07) Steffen Deux - Fountain of Youth (Original Mix) 
08) Eagles, Butterflies - X (Original Mix) 
09) Tomy Wahl - Stuck in a Nightmare (Avgustin, Peppou Remix) 
10) Max Chapman - Body Jack (Get My Swerve On) 
11) Radio Slave - Grindhouse (Nic Fanciulli remix) 
12) Reinier Zonneveld featCari Golden - Things We Might Have Said (Original Mix) 

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## YMI_BISHoP

Nice!


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 144 | Randy Seidman (at Jungle Experience, Thailand) + Cameron Van Peebles*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (in Thailand) + Cameron Van Peebles | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Cameron Van Peebles | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to another episode of Open House, your host Randy Seidman here excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode is a special one - my headlining set recorded at the Jungle Experience in Thailand this past summer in front of a crowd of 5,000 crazy party animals. In hour two we slow things down with a groovy set from LA favorite, Cameron Van Peebles. I'm fresh back from my first trip to Finland, had a great time playing Club Tunneli in Tampere last weekend. Coming up this month, I'm playing Sunday Sanctuary in LA on February 19th, hope to see you there! For now, turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Yass - Get Some (David Penn Remix)
02) Konstantin Yoodza - Hazart (Hollen Remix)
03) RanchaTek - Sunglasses At Night (Randy Edit)
04) Mike Newman & Antoine Cortez - Funktastik (Lizzie Curious Remix)
05) Guille Placencia - Coffee (Original Mix)
06) Fran Lk & Kentosty - Starf**ker (Original Mix)
07) DJ Dan & Groovebox - Half Steppin (Original Mix)
08) Camilo Diaz & DJahir Miranda - Let Me Know (Original Mix)
09) Camila Diaz - XYZ123 (Original Mix)
10) DJ Christopher & Daniel Nike - Like This (Original Mix)
11) Jason Chance & Pagano - Timeline (Original Mix)
12) ID
13) Metodi Hristov - Want You Back
14) Andres Blows, Camila Diaz - Plans For Attack (Original Mix)
15) Juan ddd - Flapping (Original Mix)
16) Ronan Portela - Azule (Original Mix)
17) Andres Blows - Pig Potter (Randy Edit)
15) F.Gazza, Spektral, Herman Ramos, Juan de la Higuera - Dub Way (Original Mix)
16) Filterheaz - Made To Move vs. Luca Maniaci - Emotie (DJ Frontier Remix / Randy Edit)
17) Juan ddd - Gunter (Original Mix)
18) Baggage Viphex13 - Hydro Tek (Filterheadz Remix)
19) Mark Knight & Adrian Hour - Chaos Theory (Original Mix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, my set recorded this past summer at Jungle Experience in Thailand. Up next is one of my favorite local artists, Cameron Van Peebles. He's been throwing parties in LA for over a decade, and has held residencies at clubs such as Avalon. His sets are always unique and full of journey, for the next hour, Cameron Van Peebles is in the mix.





*Cameron Van Peebles’ Track List:*
01) Nineteen Eighty Two - Moscoman (Original)
02) Pallas - Slow Hearts (Original)
03) Shaman - Dennis Cruz (Original)
04) New Possibilities - Kotelett & Zadak (Original)
05) Doso - Lars Moston, Teenage Mutants (Original)
06) Scream - Teenage Mutants (Original)
07) Interpolation - Traveltech (Original)
08) Master of Disaster - Okabi (Original)
09) Magic Sunset - Outway (Original)
10) Shaman - Sergey Oblomov (Original)
11) Ghost in Translation - Okabi (Original)
12) Who Drive - Dennis Cruz (Okabi Remix)
13) My Name is Kill - Outway (Original)
14) Walking in the Shadow - Jonal Saalback, Tschoris (Original)
15) Be the Truth - Marc Mysterio (Original)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 145 | Randy Seidman + Shanto*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Shanto | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Shanto | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Your host, Randy Seidman here, with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Had a great time last week playing Sanctuary in Hollywood, this weekend I'm at the Royal Oak Theatre in Detroit, and the Agora Theatre in Cleveland. Also, earlier this week my latest deep house track "Lose Control" was released on Beatport via Intricate Records with amazing remixes by progressive masters Andrew Benson & Luiz B. Some of my favorite recent tunes coming up in the first hour followed by an exclusive with the talented Shanto in hour-two. For now, turn it up!





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Benno Blome - Check Check f. Konrad Cadet (Mihai Popoviciu Remix)
02) Felipe L, Israel Shmuel - Claymore (Original Mix)
03) DJ Anna f. Beverley Ely - Secret (Original Mix)
04) Guille Placencia - Biggie Smalls (Original Mix)
05) Itchy Newman - Get Down (Kenny Ground Remix)
06) Alex Kenji - Taurus  (Manuel De La Mare Remix)
07) Dave Rose, Wlady - Eyes (Jeremy Bass & Branchie Remix)
08) Metodi Hirstov - Scary Movie (Siwell Remix) 
09) Gorgon City ft. Elderbrook - Smile (Terrace Dub) 
10) Jose Ponce - Where Are You From (Original Mix)
11) Sol N Beef - Night Shift (Peter Brown Remix) 
12) Vandalism vs. Tommy Sunshine & Disco Fries - Forever (LA Riots Remix)
13) Giorgio Sainz, Night Owl, Pesos Feat. Lili (PL) - Shined On Me (Miqro & Milkwish Remix)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes, up next is the versatile LA based artist, Shanto. He currently hosts the popular Hollywood weekly party, Sunday Sanctuary, as well as D-TOX Afterhours, and keeps busy playing at the hot-spots around town. I've always been impressed with his style, so I'm happy to have him on the show. For the next hour, Shanto is in the mix. 





*Shanto’s Track List:*
01) Guy Mantzur - Blooming Fields (Origianl Mix)
02) Nic Devon - The Poem (Cid Inc Remix)
03) Luis Junior - Otro Ayer  (Microtrauma Remix)
04) Riesen - Hesitancy (Origianl Mix)
05) JJ Salinas - Cinerama (Mauro Rodriguez)
06) Dreaman - The Instants (The Meals Dub Remix)
07) The Meals - Fluid (Origianl Mix)
08) Nick Curly - The Voodoo (Origianl Mix)
09) Speaking In Tongues - Open Wounds
10) DJ Beat2 - Subterrestrial (Maddux Remix) 
11) LetKolben - Transparency (Origianl Mix)

Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included such artists as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Paul Oakenfold, Proff, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Claes Rosen, Moonbeam, any many more. Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 146 | Randy Seidman + Stan Kolev (Including Interview)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Stan Kolev | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Stan Kolev | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello and welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. I’m staring to air some listener calls, so if you’d like to be heard on the show, drop me a voicemail at 315-RANDY-OH (+1-315-726-3964), I look forward to hearing your comments and where you’re from. I had a great time playing last month in Cleveland & Detroit. Coming up this month, I’ll be playing at Port City Music Call in Portland (Maine), The Webster in Hartford (Connecticut), and at House of Blues in Boston. Also, today I’ll be starting a new interview segment half-way through each show. Make sure to keep it locked, and you’ll catch my chat with the legend, Stan Kolev, ahead of his exclusive Open House session in hour-two.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Dousk & Jorgio Kioris – One Man (Original Mix)
02) Lank, Zajac – Juice Box (Rodskeez Remix)
03) Kay D – Eternal Sun (East Cafe Remix)
04) Darin Epsilon & Matan Caspi – Thousand Winds (Original Mix)
05) Matan Caspi – Kinetoscope (Original Mix)
06) Matan Caspi – Massandra (Original Mix)
07) Weekend Heroes – D-Compression (Matan Caspi Remix)
08) Donatello – Dirty Lips (Modeplex Remix)
09) Phil Martyn – Midnight (Original Mix)
10) Kiantek – I Want (Jaceo After Dark Mix)
11) Betoko – Evaporate (Luigi Rocca Remix)
12) Betoko – Solarium (Original Mix)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is an artist who I’ve been a big fan of for many years. His music is versatile and he’s supported by the world’s biggest DJ’s. Not only have his tunes found their way to top labels, but in the past couple few years his own imprint, Outta Limits, has quickly risen to become one of the most popular underground dance music labels in the scene. This is the first time I conducted an artist interview of one of my guests, so be sure to check it out!





*Stan Kolev’s Track List:*
01) Stan Kolev Feat Sula Mae – Fill Me Up (Original Vocal Mix)
02) Dousk – Sometimes Shugga (Original Mix)
03) Iga Dep – Fat Analog (Stan Kolev Remix)
04) Jeremy Olander – Caravelle (Original Mix)
05) Middelar – Uryko (Original Mix)
06) Robert R. Hardy – Last Indos (Original Mix)
07) Stan Kolev – You Move Me (Original Mix)
08) Bodhi – Outlook (Original Mix)
09) Matt Fax – Aura Lusia (Extended Mix)
10) Antidote – What Time Is Love (Stan Kolev Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 147 | Randy Seidman + Sebastian Weikum (Including Interview)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Sebastian Weikum | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Sebastian Weikum | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. If you want to be heard on the show, call +1-315-RANDY-OH (315-726-3964), drop me a voicemail and let me know where you’re listening from. Had a great time playing last month in Portland, Hartford, and Boston. Coming up this weekend I’ll be playing in Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, and Brooklyn NY. And later in the month I’m back at Avalon in Hollywood for Memorial Day weekend. Check out all my upcoming dates at www.randyseidman.com. I interviewed Sebastian Weikum mid-way through this episode, so keep it locked to catch our chat ahead of his exclusive Open House session in hour-two. For now, turn it up.

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Chic – I Want Your Love (Siege Re-Rub)
02) Jako Diaz – You’re Nothing (Original Mix)
03) Chicco Secci – Whip Of The Rhythm (Chicco Secci Hurricane Mix)
04) Satoshi Tomiie, Matthias Vogt – Love Unlimited (Randy’s Rhythm Whip Mashup)
05) Amezquita – Perpetual (Dark Soul Project Presents Dancing With Myself Remix)
06) Dj Rider – All Out Of Love feat. Lucy Hart (Nopopstar Remix)
07) Emil Berliner – What’s Love – Ridney and Mediate Remix
08) Filthy Rich – Rendezvous (Nathan Barato Remix)
09) Kenny Ground – Bounce (Original Mix)
10) BOTH – The Longest Of Goodbyes (Terrace Club Dub)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is one of my favorite artists, and fellow Intricate label mate, Sebastian Weikum. His style ranges from 80’s influenced synth driven deep house to tech house all the way to melodic progressive, and his music has found its way to top labels such as Armada. Be sure to catch the interview I conducted with Sebastian at the start of his hour.

*Sebastian Weikum’s Track List:*
01) Sleeperhold – Snapshot (Original Mix)
02) Giorgia Angiuli – Embrance Me Now (Original Mix)
03) Sebastian Weikum – Shuffle (Original Mix)
04) Dennis Cruz – Get Freaky (Original Mix)
05) Luke Hess – Myriads (Original Mix)
06) Rafael Cerato, ARTBAT – Uplift (Original Mix)
07) Teenage Mutants, EdOne – Alive (Original Mix)
08) Sebastian Weikum – Force On (Original Mix)
09) Miss Monique – Bombay (Sebastian Weikum Remix)
10) Channel X – Out Of Control (Original Mix)
11) KlangKuenstler – Rise Against the Arp (Original Mix)
12) Sebastian Weikum – Rimba (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 148 | Randy Seidman + Paul Thomas (Including Interview)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Paul Thomas | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Paul Thomas | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. If you want to be heard on the show, call 315-RANDY-OH, drop me a voicemail and let me know where you’re listening from. Today’s episode of Open House will feature some of my favorite tunes in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with one of the best progressive artists out there, Paul Thomas…so keep it locked to catch our interview ahead of his stellar guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Davi – Labyrinth (Original Mix)
02) Max Graham – Argentina (Randy’s Labyrinth Edit)
03) Phi Phi & Roddy Reynaert – Atlan (Original Mix)
04) Ben Coda – These Days (Original Mix)
05) EDX & Daniel Portman – Hip (Original Mix)
06) Stan Kolev & Matan Caspi – Be Free (Original Mix)
07) Paul Thomas & Jerome Isma-Ae – Tomorrow (Chris Bekker Progno Remix)
08) Pagano – Hashtag Wunder (Chris Bekker Berlin Remix)
09) Max Freegrant & Paul Aiden – Champions of Life (Stan Kolev Remix)
10) Magitman & Flippers – 6 Under (Original Mix)
11) Koen Groeneveld – Jezzika (Matt Minimal Remix)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is one of my favorite artists, and fellow Intricate label mate, Sebastian Weikum. His style ranges from 80’s influenced synth driven deep house to tech house all the way to melodic progressive, and his music has found its way to top labels such as Armada. Be sure to catch the interview I conducted with Sebastian at the start of his hour.





*Paul Thomas’ Track List:*
02) Tripswitch – Glass Heart (GMJ remix)
03) Alejandro Curbelo – Aliener (Nicolas Rada remix)
04) Luc Angenehm – Sendher (Simos Tagias remix)
05) Victor Ruiz & D-Nox – Pure (Original Mix)
06) Cristoph & Jeremy Olander – Last Dance
07) Jerome Isma-Ae & Alaistor – Wilde (Original Mix)
08) Kamilo Sanclemente – The White City (Original Mix)
09) Paul Thomas & Jerome Isma-Ae – Tomorrow (Paul Thomas & White-Akre Remix)
10) Mattero Bruscagin & Visnadi – Drps Classic (Guy J Remix)
11) Alex Lario – Forever (Chicola Remix)
12) Paul Thomas & Dylhen – Diablo (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 149 | Randy Seidman + Going Deeper*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Going Deeper | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Going Deeper | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Thank you for the calls that have been coming in over the last few months! If you want to be heard on the show, dial 315-RANDY-OH, drop me a voicemail and let me know where you’re listening from. Had a great time playing with Kryder at Avalon last weekend, check out my Facebook page for the saved video stream. At the end of the month I’m back at Avalon to continue my residency with Jordan Suckley on the 29th. Today’s episode of Open House will feature some of my favorite tunes in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with one the top Deep House duos out there, Going Deeper… Keep it locked to catch our interview ahead of their guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Nora En Pure - Tears In Your Eyes (Randy Edit)
02) Kid Massive & Backwood - Pride (A Deeper Love) (Pedersen Remix)
03) Going Deeper & Newbie Nerdz - Feeling Pt. 2 (Julyan Dubson Remix)
04) Mark Lower, Felten, Constantine - Feel It (Original Mix)
05) Gon Laserna, Joc H - Enhanced Experience (Original Mix)
06) Cristian Poow f. Dessy Slavova - King of My Castle (Bruno Motta Remix)
07) Chris Montana - Porto Hustle (Andrey Exx & Troitsi Remix)
08) Dave202, Gino G - Like An Animal (Andrey Exx Remix)
09) Mier - Promises Broken (Original Mix)
10) Andrey Exx & Max Lyazgin Feat. Casey - Extasy (Sharapov Remix)
12) Robert Burian - I Can Feel It (Original Club Mix)
13) Robert Burian - Free (Randy's Ultra Nate 'Free' Mashup)
14) Nora En Pure & Sons of Maria - Sleeping In My Bed (Original Mix)
15) Sons of Maria - What It Feels Like (Original Mix)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent Nu Disco and Deep House tunes. Up next, I'm excited to welcome a duo whose music I play quite often, making quite a splash in all shades of the deep genre... Going Deeper. With releases on labels such as Anjuna, Armada, Spinnin, and more, their impact on the dance music scene is undeniable.





*Going Deeper’s Track List:*
01) Autograf ft. Victoria Zaro - Simple (Original Mix)
02) Starley - Touch Me (Original Mix)
03) Just Kiddin - More To Life (Original Mix)
04) Mike Shiver - Stay (Original Mix)
05) Going Deeper & Deep Matter - First Glimpse ft. AWR (Original Mix)
06) Tim Qualls - Say You Love Me (Mark Krupp Remix)
07) Tom Budin & Jack Wilby - Price On Love (Original Mix)
08) Shallows - Matter (Farleon Remix)
09) TRU Concept & Nu Aspect - Said To You (Original Mix)
10) Banghook ft. Moz - All The Way High (Original Mix)
11) Boostereo - Holding On (Original Mix)
12) Keanu Silva - Close 2 You (Original Mix)
13) MOTi - The Game ft. Yton (ViP Mix)
14) Martin Garrix & Troye Sivan - There For You (Tom Westy Remix)
15) Don Diablo - Save A Little Love (Original Mix)
16) ID - ID

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 150 | Randy Seidman + David Penn (Including Interview)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + David Penn | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: David Penn (Including Interview) | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. If you want to be heard on the show, dial +1-315-RANDY-OH, drop me a voicemail and let me know where you're listening from. Had a great time playing with Jordan Suckley at Avalon this past weekend, thank you to everyone who made it out! Getting ready to head to Asia from August to September, playing shows all over Malaysia, Thailand, and Vietnam. A special episode 150 is in store for you today, thank you for helping us reach this milestone over the last 7 years. This edition of Open House will feature some of my top tracks in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session, with one of my favorite house music artists, David Penn... Keep it locked to catch our interview ahead of his guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Droplex - Like A Circle (DJ Christopher Remix)
02) Robbie Rivera - It's All About House Music (Original Mix)
03) T. Tommy - Shake It (Original Mix)
04) Tavo Under, Marco Barone - Sick Mind (Randy's 'Shake it' Edit)
05) Konstantin Yoodza - Scientist (Jorge Montia Remix)
06) Scott Mendez - Grooveland (Andres Blows Remix)
07) Joey Avila - Black Hole (Luiz Ramoz Remix)
08) Luiz Ramoz - Fuck Daddy (Original Mix)
09) Chilli Hify - Is It Love (Supermini & Frankie Romano Instrumental Remix)
10) Alex Kenji - Overlap (Original Mix)
11) Peter Brown - Back To The Roots (Original Mix)
12) Paco Marota, Inaki Santos - Bonjour Les Amis (Peter Brown Deep Vibes mix)
13) Adrian Hour - She (Original Mix)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next, I'm excited to welcome an artist whose music I've been playing for many years, the talented David Penn. With releases on top labels, and support from the biggest DJs in the game, we are happy David stopped by to play for us today. Tune in to catch our interview ahead of his guest mix in hour-two. 





*David Penn’s Track List:*
01) Crazy P - One True Light (Original Mix)
02) David Penn – Slave (Original Mix)
03) Purple Disco Machine – Shake It (Original Mix)
04) under_score - Give Me (Original Mix)
05) The Deepshakerz - Just No Good For Me (Original Mix)
06) CamelPhat & Elderbrook – Cola (Original Mix)
07) DEUX – To The Music (Original Mix)
08) David Penn – Yeah Yeah (Original Mix)
09) Ron Carroll - Change for me (Roog & Dennis Quin 2k17 remix)
10) David Penn – Freak You (Original Mix)
11) Josh Butler featuring Marck Jamz (Original Mix)
12) Full Intention - Its set to groove (Downtown Mix)
13) Sandy Rivera feat. DaNii - You Work Hard For Your Enemy (Funkerman Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## realizeofficial

*Realize - Episode 20*






https://soundcloud.com/realizeofficial/episode-20 (downloads enabled)

Check out my mix of house music, this one's filled with some smooth, funky, groovy jams!

Lone - Airglow Fires
Marco Bailey - Bill The Trumpet Player
Greg Gow - Reanimator
Ian O'Donovan - Omega Centauri (Madben Remix)
Plusculaar - Santé D'esprit
Pleasurekraft - Defiler
Danny Tenaglia - Music Is The Answer (montel Club Mix)
Unit 2 - Sunshine (Tiger & Woods Remix)
Brancacio & Aisher - Nighta Longa
Phil Kieran - Prism
Subsky - What U Want
Inner City - Good Life (Matt Smallwood Remix)
Oniris - Kanumera (Ian O'Donovan Remix)
Banda Sonora - Guitarra G (G Club Original Mix)
Underworld - Cups (Salt City Orchestra's Vertical Bacon Vocal)

comment/rate/subscribe
Thanks for listening.


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 151 | Randy Seidman + Monoky (Including Interview)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Monoky | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Monoky (Including Interview) | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, coming to you from Thailand, and excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. If you want to be heard on the show, dial +1-315-RANDY-OH, drop me a voicemail and let me know where you’re listening from. Had a great time playing last week in Malaysia, and this week at Full Moon Festival in Thailand… now I’m heading to Vietnam to continue my tour in Saigon. To stay updated on my travels and tunes, follow me @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. Today’s episode of Open House will feature some of my favorite recent songs in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with fellow Angelino, and Sound Nightclub resident, Monoky… Keep it locked to catch our interview ahead of his guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Disclosure – Omen (Claptone Remix)
02) Fred Everything & Giom – Luv Lust (Giom’s London Mix)
03) Jeromy Nail – Dontcha Care (Jon Cates Remix)
04) Agency – Backwards (Noel Sanger Dub)
05) Royal Sapien – Adore You (Ad Brown Remix)
06) Sebastian Szczerek f. Justine Berg – Stay With Me (Rhythmoholia Remix)
07) Vlad Janela – Altarama (Stan Kolev Remix)
08) Lissat & Voltaxx Vs Marc Fisher – Groovejet (andrey Exx & Fomichev Remix)
09) Andrey Exx & Dogus Cabakcor – El Greco (Original Mix)
10) Cristian Poow, Javier Penna – Body Rock (Original Mix)
11) Jako Diaz f. Mougleta – Saturday Night (Original Club Mix)
12) Me & My Toothbrush – Drop That (Original Mix)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next, I’m excited to welcome an artist I’ve been quite impressed with every time I see him play. As a resident at the famous Sound Nightclub in Hollywood, he’s played alongside artists such as Chus & Ceballos, Hot Since 82 and many more. Today he’s here just for you.





*Monoky’s Track List:*
01) Tartune - Mar-T (Betoko Remix)
02) Pachamama - Leeto (Sven Tasnadi Remix)
03) President Organum - Monoky Bootleg
04) God's Child - Seamus Haji (Siege Remix) 
05) Wondrous - Danny Clark (David Penn Remix)
06) Go Up - Cassius (Butch Remix)
07) The Wickedest Sound - Riva Starr
08) Vendetta - Toni Kramer
09) Louder Than a Bomb - Trent Cantrelle Bootleg
10) Sun of Ra - Moonbootica
11) Hulk - DJ Wady (Camelphat Re-Fix)
12) One of Us - Sabb (Dennis Ferrer Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 152 | Randy Seidman (at Jiro, Kuala Lumpur) + Luigi Rocca*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (at Jiro, Kuala Lumpur) + Luigi Rocca | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman (at Jiro, Kuala Lumpur) | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Luigi Rocca | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. If you want to be heard on the show, call +1-315-RANDY-OH (315-726-3964), drop me a voicemail and let me know where you're listening from. Had a great time playing last month across South East Asia. Coming up October 28th, I'm back at Avalon Hollywood playing with Dirty South for Halloween weekend.  Today's episode features a portion of my set recorded at Jiro in Kuala Lumpur a few weeks ago, followed by an exclusive session with Luigi Rocca from Hotfingers & 303lovers. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Oscar Aguilera & George Privatti - Monkey Island (Khainz Remix)
02) Flow & Zeo - Destiny (Anturage Remix)
03) Matan Caspi & D—Trax  Coming Over (Original Mix)
04) Luigi Rocca - Frames (Original Mix)
05) Another Ambition - Think About You (Original Mix)
06) SamH3 & Betoko - Bamba (Original Mix)
07) Oxia - Feeling (Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
08) John Acquaviva & Olivier Giacomotto - Idiosyncrazy (Original Mix)
09) Anna - Redemption (Original Mix)
10) Noir & Olivier Giacomotto - Reste (Randy Edit)
11) Olivier Giacomotto - Peritia (Original Mix)
12) P.A.C.O & Return Of The Jaded - Night’s Watch (Original Mix)
13) P.A.C.O & Return Of The Jaded - Rumble (Original Mix)
14) Joe Red - Paralel (Original Mix)
15) P.A.C.O, Return Of The Jaded & Shyam - Deamons (Original Mix)
16) Loco & Jam - Sleepwalker (Original Mix)
17) Mladen Tomic - Rooftop (Original Mix)
18) Neil Sam & George Privatti - Meridiano (Original Mix)
19) Elegant Hands - Gangs (Original Mix)
20) Konstantin Yoodza - Definition (Tobi Kramer Remix) 
21) Dirty South - All Of Us f. ANIMA (Dirty South Remix) 
22) Stan Kolev - All Along (Original Mix)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next, I’m excited to welcome an artist I’ve been quite impressed with every time I see him play. As a resident at the famous Sound Nightclub in Hollywood, he’s played alongside artists such as Chus & Ceballos, Hot Since 82 and many more. Today he’s here just for you.





*Luigi Rocca’s Track List:*
01) Knober, Sylter - Keep Doing (Original Mix)
02) K.A.M.A. - Effero (Original Mix) 
03) Carl Bee - Dirt Fader (Leftwing & Kody Remix) 
04) De La Swing - Wake Up (Original Mix) 
05) The Golden Boy - Info (Original Mix) 
06) Truth To Be Told - AFTRWRK (Prok & Fitch Remix)
07) Prok & Fitch - Nodding Dog (Original Mix)
08) Jiggler - Stairs (Original Mix) 
09) Dirrty Dishes - This Is House (Original Mix) 
10) Emanuele Inglese - ID 
11) AleVtina, Rich Hila - Fucking Raw (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 153 | Randy Seidman + Brett Rubin*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Brett Rubin | HERE
-Part I Direct Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part II Direct Download Link: Brett Rubin | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Had a great time playing last week with Dirty South at Avalon, thank you to everyone who made it out! Also, the Matan Caspi remix of my recent release with Steve Porter, called Safe Passage, climbed to *46 on the Beatport Top 100 Progressive Chart. Big thanks for your support. Today's episode includes my set featured on Suffused Diary & Bonzai Basik, followed by an exclusive session with the Las Vegas underground heavyweight, Brett Rubin. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Deep Sound Effect f. Camilla Voice - To Be Free (Micha Mischer Remix) 
02) White Resonance - Yesterday (Original Mix) 
03) Chris Axis - Bittersweet (Original Mix) 
04) Rishi K. - The Gift (Salski Remix) 
05) The Journey - Principium (Jamie Stevens Remix)
06) D33P f. Justn X - Sorry (Kosmas Your Love Dub) 
07) D-Nox, Beckers & Santiago Franch - Summer Lights (Original Mix)
08) Nick Warren & Guy Mantzur - Sad Robot (D-Nox & Beckers Remix
09) Ludwix - You & I (Olej & Stereoteric Remix) 
10) Barzek - Flare (Extended Mix) 
11) Progreg - Give Me Tonight (Another Ambition Remix) 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite artists from the Vegas underground, Brett Rubin. He has shared the stage with the likes of Carl Cox, Sharam, Lee Burridge, Hot Since 82, and many more. In addition, he's the man behind Terrace Afterhours and Sunday Sessions, and his tracks have landed on solid imprints such as Baroque & Hatrax. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Brett Rubin is in the mix.





*Brett Rubin’s Track List:*
01) Valeron - Sahar (Estray Remix)
02) YokoO - Euneirophrenia (Original Mix)
03) Blancah - Ripple Effect (Original Mix)
04) Pete K - Perseu (Ewan Rill Remix)
05) Frankey & Sandrino - Solaris
06) Cid Inc. - Shifter (Original Mix)
07) Chaty, Alerch - Strangest Ride (Danito & Athina Remix)
08) Wally Lopez, Stefan Obermaier - Spirit (Original Mix)
09) Sascha Sonido - Paranoid (Thomas Gandey Feat. Vanita Remix)
10) Edu Imbernon - Lucent (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 154 w/Randy Seidman (Fireside Chillout Sessions)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (Fireside Sessions) | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with a special December Fireside Session, my sixth downtempo mix over the last six years. This episode will feature two hours of heartwarming & evocative tunes... a nice soundtrack for your cozy cuddles, mistletoe mishaps, and of course those cloudy days you just want to get your chill on. Silky smooth grooves selected just for you. My latest release with Ido called Dreamwalker was released yesterday on Bonzai Progressive with remixes from Rishi K. & Seth Vogt. This week it hit *22 on Beatport's Progressive Release Chart. Welcome to the Fireside Sessions.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Sultan & Ned Shepard - Verona (Original Mix)
02) Marga Sol - Feelings For Free (Original Mix)
03) Michael E - Shadows & Light (Original Mix)
04) York & Wadadli Acoustics - Nothing Is Over (Original Mix)
05) Marga Sol - It’s You Underwater (Randy Edit)
06) Christos Fourkis - Mood For Love (Original Mix)
07) Emapea - Smooth Walk (Original Mix)
08) Dominik Pointvogl - Diner En Blanc (Original Mix)
09) Dominik Pointvogl - Pista Azura (Original Mix)
10) Grouse - Aqua (Original Mix)
11) Lux - Northern Lights (Original Mix)
12) Collioure - Timeless Pulse (Original Mix)
13) Marga Sol - Feel The Sun (Original Mix)
14) York - Bye Bye Baby (Original Mix)
15) Christos Fourkis - Heart Of The Sun (Original Mix)
16) Soty - Mind Games (Original Mix)
17) Poldoore - Antarctic Circle (Original Mix)
18) Ark Patrol - Tokyo (Original Mix)
19) Kassstedy - Perfect Ways (Original Mix)
20) York. Seven24 & R.I.B. - Salty Belle (Original Mix)
21) Alexander Volosnikov - Ever Since We’ve Known Each Other (Original Mix)
22) Polished Chrome - Always You (Original Mix)
23) Arma8 & Angel Falls - Dark Sides (Original Mix)
24) Polished Chrome - Bungalow (Original Mix)
25) Polished Chrome - Lady Bug Is Dreaming of Apple Pie (Original Mix)
26) Randy Seidman, Rogerio Jardim, Thomas Cunningham - Come Back To Me (Polished Chrome Remix)
27) Polished Chrome - Malibou Beach (Original Mix)
28) Seven24, Kiwi, Konstantin Astafyev - Follow The Wind (Original Mix)
29) Alexander Volosnikov - Then And Now (Original Mix)
30) Dinka - Spring Valley (Original Mix)
31) Polished Chrome - Circle (Original Mix)
32) Jerome Isma-Ae - Underwater Love (Original Mix)
33) R.I.B. - I Remember You (Original Mix)
34) Brimstone - Reach Out To Me (Original Mix)
35) Bicep - Glue (Original Mix)
36) R.I.B vs. Soty & Seven24 - Deep Under The Sky (Original Mix)
37) Protoculture - Across An Ocean of Stars (Intro Mix)
38) Spor - Pacifica (Acoustic Mix)
39) Orbion - Nocturne (Original Mix)
40) Seven24 & Rayan Myers - The Journey (Piano Mix)
41) Sad Radio On Cassini - Evening (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

More Chill Out Mixes From Open House Podcast:
Chillout Mix V: http://goo.gl/lwtR6d (Live at Lush in Borneo)
Chillout Mix IV: http://goo.gl/mvqlz2
Chillout Mix III: http://goo.gl/5R8ycx (Ibiza Sonica)
Chillout Mix II: http://goo.gl/Xi6xGF
Chillout Mix I: http://goo.gl/a3rmUZ

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

randy stay grindin, i see you!


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 155 w/Randy Seidman + Robert Burian*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Robert Burian | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. I hope you had a fun new year’s celebration. I had a great time playing last week at Sound Nightclub in LA, thank you to everyone who made it out! Also, my recent release on Bonzai Music with Ido called “Dreamwalker” hit *12 on the Beatport Top 100 Progressive Releases. Big thanks for your support! Today’s episode includes some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with the talented deep house artist from the Sirup Music / Enormous Tunes camp, Robert Burian. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) DJ Wady – The Essence
02) Benny Camaro – Show Me What You Got – (Original Club Mix)
03) Alex Kenji – Get Down (Original Club Mix)
04) Fort Arkansas – Eivissa (Original Club Mix)
05) Nora En Pure – Waves (Original Mix)
06) EDX – Daybreak (Original Club Mix)
07) Sandy Dae – So Many Times (Fort Arkansas remix)
08) No Hopes & Andrew Rai feat. Angelisa – To the Sky (Instrumental Mix)
09) Pax – Prisms (Belocca Remix)
10) Hoxton Whores – Gotta Think (Original Mix)
11) Anton Liss & Andrew Rai f. Veselina Popova – Keep On Loving (Original Club Mix)
12) MING – Behind The Mask (Original Club Mix)
13) Deeplowdog – Deep Love Dog (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite producers, Robert Burian. With amazing releases on Sirup labels such as No Definition and Enormous Tunes, Robert is quickly rising to the top of the deep house scene. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Robert Burian is in the mix.





Robert Burian’s Track List:
01) Robert Burian – Nothing To Fear (Extended Mix)
02) Nora En Pure – Trailblazer (Original Club Mix)
03) Robert Burian – So In Love (Extended Mix)
04) Charlie Puth – HOW LONG (EDX’s Dubai Skyline Mix)
05) Luca Debonaire, Kaippa – Thousand Words (Original Mix)
06) Robert Burian – Pussythang (Extended Mix)
07) Kevin Andrews – Say Mumma (Original Mix)
08) Earth N Days – Got To Go (Original Mix)
09) Helvetic Nerds – You Got To Let Go (Extended Mix)
10) Robert Burian – Whatcha Do To Me (Extended Mix)
11) Block & Crown, Kaippa – Turn Up The Volume (Original Mix)
12) Luca Debonaire – Snake Walk (Original Mix)
13) Agent Greg, Nimo Lero – Let The Music (The Cube Guys Mix)
14) Robert Burian – ID

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## khaosddt

*Some Neo Acid/Mental/Hardtek/Tribe from France*

Hi Pals, here are some of my Mixes,we organize some rave in France would appreciate any comments.

https://www.mixcloud.com/artembon/


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 157 w/Randy Seidman + Miguel Matoz*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Miguel Matoz | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Today?s episode includes some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with the talented head of Souled Records, Miguel Matoz. This Friday I?m playing at The Midway in San Francisco, and Sunday at the legendary Endup in SF for a sunrise birthday set. Sunday evening I?ll be back in LA for Sanctuary, and next weekend I?m in Philly and Brooklyn. For now, turn it up.

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Asmond ? Sugarman (Another Ambition Remix)
02) Flo Mrzdk ? Drifting Away (Original Mix)
03) Jiggler ? Echoes (Original Mix)
04) Andy Lee ? I Like That (Original Mix)
05) &Me ? Woods (Original Mix)
06) Betoko ? Siriusness (Club Cut)
07) Aaryon & Animal Picnic ? Calathea (D-nox & Beckers Remix)
08) Max Ruby ? Diesel House / Mars & Jupiter (Original Mix)
09) Rishi K ? Turtle Bay (Meloder Remix)
10) The Golden Boy ? Trauma (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is a talented techno artist I met years ago on my first trip to Asia. We?ve shared the decks many times in Thailand, and he has played with top artists such as Gui Boratto, Marco Bailey, Audiojack, and more. His name is Miguel Matoz. He?s played venues such as DC-10 in Ibiza, Fabrik in Madrid, and Carpe Diem in Croatia. With releases on top labels and a successful imprint of his own, Souled Records, Miguel is doing great things. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Miguel Matoz is in the mix.

Miguel Matoz?s Track List:
01) German Briganti ? The Opposite (Original Mix)
02) Anja Schneider ? Sunny Side Up (Original Mix)
03) Oscar Aguillera, George Privatti ? Dog Kush (Original Mix)
04) PBR Streetgang ? Shade (Original Mix)
05) Lowris ? I Don?t Know (Original Mix)
06) Pezzner ? Aloe (Club Version)
07) Kevin Over ? Jack Back (Original Mix)
08) Nick Hollyster & Robin Orlando ? Music Box (Original Mix)
09) Landsky & Resmann ? Poly Mono (Martin Landsky Remix)
10) Stop File ? 71043 (Neverdogs Remix)
11) Bjorn Wilke ? Flanell (Someone Else Remix)
12) La Fleur ? Chemicality (Original Mix)
13) Planetary Assult Systems ? Kat (Josh Wink Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 158 w/Randy Seidman + Another Ambition*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Another Ambition| HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today?s episode includes some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with one of my top artists, Another Ambition. This week I?m at Beta Nightclub in Denver, next week at La Cave in OC, and the rest of the month touring in Canada. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. For now, turn it up.






*Randy Seidman's Track List:*

01) Fynn, Andrew Benson ? I Can?t Stop It (Extended Mix)
02) Wild Culture ? With You (Original Mix)
03) Ad Brown ? Control It (Original Mix)
04) Sovi f. Anya Pergin ? Show Me Your Love (Original Club Mix)
05) Jean Bacarreza, Afrobeat, Andot f. Tenisara ? White Space (Original Club Mix)
06) Sergio Trillini ? Zeppelin (Original Club Mix)
07) Another Ambition ? Lost In The Village (Original Mix)
08) Sebastian Weikum ? Sweet (Extended Mix)
09) Mike Sanders ? Jet Lag (eleven.five Remix)
10) Stan Kolev f. Sula Mae ? Fill Me Up (Original Mix)
11) Yuriy Mikhailov ? Under The Rain (eleven.five Remix)
12) Matan Caspi & Roy Lebens ? Klubnichka (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is a talented techno artist I met years ago on my first trip to Asia. We?ve shared the decks many times in Thailand, and he has played with top artists such as Gui Boratto, Marco Bailey, Audiojack, and more. His name is Miguel Matoz. He?s played venues such as DC-10 in Ibiza, Fabrik in Madrid, and Carpe Diem in Croatia. With releases on top labels and a successful imprint of his own, Souled Records, Miguel is doing great things. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Miguel Matoz is in the mix.





Another Ambition?s Track List:
01) Icarus ? Love Has Come Around (Original Mix)
02) Another Ambition ? Think About You (Original Mix)
03) Way Out West ? Lullaby Horizon (Ben B?hmer Remix)
04) Dee Montero feat. Meliha ? In The Wild (Original Mix)
05) Guy J ? Airborne (Original Mix)
06) Another Ambition ? Fall of Princes (Original Mix)
07) Lane 8 ? Skin & Bones (Enamour Remix)
08) Another Ambition ? Lost In The Village (Original Mix)
09) Nato Medrado ? Small Room (Tinlicker Remix)
10) Another Ambition ? Good Morning Mr. Spaceman (Original Mix)
11) Anden ? Retrograde (Original Mix)
12) Yotto ? Second Life (Original Mix)
13) Zoo Brazil feat. Wolf and Moon ? Careful (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 159 w/Randy Seidman + Belocca*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Belocca | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode includes some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with one of my top artists, Belocca. Had a fun time in Montreal & Quebec over the last couple weeks. This weekend I'm in Calgary, Edmonton, and Banff. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. For now, turn it up. 

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Hillmann & Neufang - Delight (Original Mix)
02) Pete Sabo  - Pressure (Original Mix)
03) George Acosta - The Wave (Original Updated)
04) Jerome Martinez - Valley Of Tears (Original Mix)
05) Daniel Portman - Reasonable (Original Mix)
06) Luigi Gori Larsun Hesh - Utopolys (Anis Hachemi Remix) 
07) Passenger 10 - Aria (Original Mix)
08) Millok - Impossible Solution (Less Hate AKA Nihil Young Remix)
09) Sebjak - Moog (Original Mix)
10) Siege - Around (Extended Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is a talented artist whose tunes I play in tons of my sets, Belocca. With releases on labels such as Toolroom & Yoshitoshi, and his own successful imprint, Mainground Music, Belocca is a heavyweight in the tech house & techno scenes. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Belocca is in the mix. 

Belocca?s Track List:
01) Belocca ? Green Tea (Marco Lys Remix) 
02) Pleasurekraft ? Corpse Reviver Number 1 (Original Mix)
03) Belocca, S-Man ? Perpetual Changes (Park & Sons Remix)
04) Belocca ? After Ten Years... (Lilly Palmer Remix) 
05) Wehbba ? Framework (Original Mix)
06) Belocca ? Venus (Original Mix)
07) Ramon Tapia ? Manipulate (Original Mix)
08) Belocca ? Secrets Of The Moon (Original Mix)
09) Egbert ? Zaag (Original Mix)
10) Belocca ? Positive +/- Negative (Hansol Remix)  
11) Stiv Hey ? Memories (Spektre Remix)
12) Belocca ? Ego Wars (ADIN Remix) 

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 160 w/Randy Seidman + Daniel Portman*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Daniel Portman | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode includes some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with the talented Swiss artist, Daniel Portman. Looking forward to playing at Opulent Temple for Burning Man this August, and back to Asia in September. For now, turn it up. 

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) DJ Wady, Patrick M - Hulk (Camelphat 2017 Re-Fix) 
02) Carlos Menaca - Pharmatech (Original Mix)
03) Da Fresh - Pendulum (Original Mix)
04) Christian Cambas & Daniele Petronelli - Muffin (Original Mix)
05) Mark Knight, Harry Romero, Chus & Ceballos feat. Cevin Fisher - The Machines (Dub Mix)
06) Ben Coda - Kinetik (Original Mix)
07) Enrico Sangiuliano - X-Pollination (Original Mix)
08) Spartaque & Ben Lb - Gone (Original Mix)
09) Ben Coda - Seed Of The Future (Jossie Telch Remix)
10) Ben Lb - Olympia (Spartaque Remix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented Swiss artist, Daniel Portman. With releases on labels such as Armada, Anjunadeep, Enormous Tunes, and many more, Daniel is a staple in the scene. As part of the Helvetic Nerds, he's among an elite group of Swiss artists pushing the boundaries of modern dance music. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Daniel Portman is in the mix. 

Daniel Portman?s Track List:
01) Daniel Portman - All Around The World (Original Mix)
02) Noir - Eruption (Original Mix)
03) Cosmic Boys - Secret Invasion (Original Mix)
04) Joyhauser - Tribunal (Original Mix)
05) Calvin Logue - Less Is More (Original Mix)
06) Dave Sinner - Human Nature (Original Mix)
07) Daniel Portman - Avalon (Original Mix)
08) Dino Maggiorana - ID (Original Mix)
09) Zakari & Blange - Water Pump (Original Mix)
10) Massiva - Tier 2 (Original Mix)
11) 2 Pole - Atom (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 161 w/Randy Seidman + Da Fresh*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Da Fresh | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Da Fresh | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/open-house-161-wrandy-seidman-da-fresh-jul-2018

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/467898315&color=%23ff5500&auto_play=false&hide_related=false&show_comments=true&show_user=true&show_reposts=false&show_teaser=true"></iframe>

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Awesome episode in store for you today including a huge exclusive guest mix from the French Toolroom & Deeperfect artist, Da Fresh. Gearing up for Burning Man next month, and back to SE Asia in September. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. For now, turn it up.

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Grum ? Feel It Everywhere (Jaceo Sunrise Dub Mix)
02) Alex Young, Deetech ? Rhythmus (Original Mix)
03) Jako Diaz, Kinspin ? 7 Days (Dub)
05) Alex Kenji ? Layover (Original Mix)
06) Siege ? Yeah (Original Mix)
07) Sack Muller ? I?m the Danger (Guille Placencia & George Privatti Remix)
08) Blue Leopard ? The Grill (an-beat Remix)
09) Knober, Sykter ? Confused (Original Mix)
10) AudioReef ? You Don?t Know (Siwell Remix)
11) Camelphat ? Arabella (Original Mix)
12) Fat Sushi ? Warehouse (Camelphat Remix)
13) Angel Heredia ? Where Is Techno (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented French artist, Da Fresh. With releases on labels such as Toolroom, Deeperfect, and 1605, to name some, Da fresh has made his mark on the techno scene. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Da Fresh is in the mix.

Da Fresh?'s Track List:
01) Artbat ? Planeta (Original Mix)
02) Da Fresh ? Listen (Original Mix)
03) Boris, D-Unity ? Calling (Original Mix)
04) Carl Cox, Reinier Zonneveld, Christopher Coe ? Inferno (Original Mix)
05) Loco And Jam ? Modulator (Original Mix)
06) Da Fresh ? Maybe (Original Mix)
07) Michelle Sparks ? Harajuku (Original Mix)
08) Mark Reeve ? Far Away (Original Mix)
09) Nick Curly ? Ezeiza (Original Mix)
10) Shelley Johannson ? Your Body (Original Mix)
11) Undercatt ? Britannia (Original Mix)
12) Andy Bros ? Midnight Love (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 162 w/Randy Seidman + Max Ruby*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Max Ruby | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Max Ruby | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Awesome episode in store for you today including an exclusive session with one of my favorite Russian artists, and Intricate Records label mate, the talented Max Ruby. I?m gearing up for Opulent Temple at Burning Man this month, then SE Asia in September, and fall dates in the states. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Beat Factory ? Forgiveness (Big Al?s Deep Afterhours Mix)
02) Audio Mill ? Leaving My Trails (Original Mix)
03) Cosmic Cowboys ? Perseus (Betoko Remix)
04) Oxia ? Give That Feeling (Wehbba Remix)
05) Randy Seidman ? Intuition (Chris Micali Remix)
06) DJ Marco Bailey ? Scorpia (Crocy Remix)
07) Sebastian Weikum ? Analogue (Original Mix)
08) Matt Black ? Mindscape (Original Mix)
09) Kobana ? Water Surface (Original Mix)
10) Randy Seidman & Steve Porter ? Safe Passage (Matan Caspi Remix)
11) Olvier Berger ? Close Your Eyes (Stan Kolev Remix)
12) Matt Minimal ? Freedom (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented Russian artist, Max Ruby. He was voted number 1 tech house DJ in Russia by PromoDJ, and is a label mate of mine on Intricate Records. His releases are supported by the biggest names in the game, and I?ve been rocking his tunes regularly for years. Today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Max Ruby is in the mix.





Max Ruby?s Track List:
01) Renato Cohen ? Sauna (Original Mix)
02) Black 8, Arrab ? Sandwaves (Original Mix)
03) Giorgia Angiuli ? Because I Like It (Sam Shure Remix)
04) Moonwalk ? Fatima (Original Mix)
05) AuRa & CamelPhat ? Panic Room (CamelPhat Club Mix)
06) Nicolas Rada ? Tempelhof (Dmitru Molosh remix)
07) Kamilo Sanclemente & Juan Pablo Torrez. ? Anxiety
08) Stan Kolev ? Meraki (Original Mix)
09) Bruno Caro ? Apollo (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## ~kira~

Well, new to making music, but here is a work in progress.

EDIT: I am going to probably shorten it by a minute, and I still have to add bass. But I like it so far, it's by far the best thing I have ever worked on. I would love some feedback!

https://soundcloud.com/colton-harmon-593932068/enter-name-here

(don't follow me on this soundcloud... I am making one that is my actual music soundcloud page. This is just a test account I made a lonnnnng time ago.)


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 164 w/Randy Seidman + Olan*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Olan | HERE
-Part I Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Part 2 Download Link: Olan | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Awesome episode in store for you today including an exclusive session with the impressive Vegas based underground artist, Olan. Had an amazing few weeks in Asia, with shows in Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. Touring the States in October and November. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me on Twitter @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Jaceo ? Girl (Original Mix)
02) Beth Lydi ? Ego Trip (Jaceo Remix)
03) Juanmy.r ? Plaza Pinea (Original Mix)
04) K-Style, Inigo Urbina ? Super Bowl (Original Mix)
05) DJ Simi ? You See House (Original Mix)
06) K-Style ? Fanky (Original Mix)
07) Crystal Waters ? Gypsy Woman (Indigo Rogue Remix)
08) Gorgon City ? Primal Call (Original Mix)
09) Camelphat ? It Is What It Is (Original Mix)
10) Angelo Fererri ? Umana (Original Mix)
11) Block & Crown, Kappa ? Selectah (Original Mix)
12) Alex Kenji, Luca Guerrieri ? Five Steps Away (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented Vegas based artist, Olan. I first noticed this impressive DJ when she warmed up for Mat Zo at Mixmag. She is versatile, passionate, and has an ear for quality tunes. Today she is here just for you. For the next hour, Olan is in the mix.





Olan?s Track List:
01) Mary Jane Coles ? Something In the Air (Bonobo Remix)
02) Dauwd ? What?s There (Original Mix)
03) Alex Banks ? Phosphorus (Original Mix)
04) Black Loops ? Where My Girls At (Original Mix)
05) Danvers ? Look At You Trip (Original Mix)
06) Weiss ? You Better Run (Dub Edit)
07) Airwolf ft. Space Cadet ? Talking Bass (Original Mix)
08) Billy Kenny ? The Hood Girl (Original Mix)
09) Aden ? Whip (Jimmy Edgar Remix)
10) Picture Perfect Girl ? ZDS (Original Mix)
11) Mark Knight, Green Velvet, & Rene Amesz ? Live Stream (Original Mix)
12) Pirupa ? Pussy Makes You Blind (Original Mix)
13) Nathan C The Game (Fran Lk & Kentosty Remix)
14) Metodi Hristov ? Quake (Original Mix)
15) Mikey Lion & Sacha Robotti ? Glide (Original Mix)
16) Jason Chance ? Oh Yea (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 165 w/Randy Seidman (at 360 in Singapore)*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (at 360 in Singapore) | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman (at 360 in Singapore) | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Hope you all had a fun and safe Halloween! Today?s episode features my two hour set recorded at 360 in Singapore during Formula One weekend. Groovy sunset tunes spun from the 20th floor of the Oxley Tower. Coming up this month I?m playing Austin, Houston and Dallas in Texas. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Poldoore ? Midnight In Saigon (B-Bravo Remix)
02) Captain Supernova f. Laura Mace ? Leaving The Past Behind (Original Mix)
03) Oliver Koletzki ? Some Old Loop Shit (Original Mix)
04) Mister T. ? View From (Original Mix)
05) Collioure f. Lena Grig ? Brand New Day (Collioure?s Summer Splash Mix)
06) Danced Til Midnight ? More Of Love (Faze Action Mix)
07) Hayden James F. Boy Matthews ? Just Friends (Original Mix)
08) Zedd & Liam Payne ? Get Low (Inst.) (Randy?s Intergalactic / Work It Mashup)
09) Robert Burian ? Best Friend (Original Mix)
10) Groove Armada ? History (M3 & Bacherlors of Science Remix)
11) Supermini & Frankie Romano f. Andy Roda ? Get On Up! (Buried King Remix Edit)
12) Alex Metric & Oliver ? Galaxy (Original Mix)
13) Croquet Club ? Jacuzzi (Original Mix)
14) Pat Lok f. Desiree Dawson ? All In My Head (Gold Fields Remix)
15) Kruse & Nuernberg f. Nathalie Claude ? Leaves Falling (Mario Baranov Remix)
16) West.K & Mr.Nu ? I Can?t Stop (Jako Diaz Remix)
17) Younotus f. Fynn ? Floating (Matvey Emerson Remix)
18) Aquilo ? Part Of Your Life (Croquet Club Remix)
19) Djuma Soundsystem ? Les Djinns (Trentmoller Remix)
20) Becky Hill ? Sunrise In The East (Michael Calfan Remix)
21) Yuksek & Bertrand Burgalat ? Icare (Yuksek Remix Edit)
21) Edmund ? Funk & Love (Original Mix)
22) Mark Lower & Scarlett Quinn ? I?m Alright (Soul Mix)
23) Mark Lower ? People On A Party / Movin? (Randy?s Edit)
24) Purple Disco Machine f. Joe Killington & Duane Harden ? Devil In Me (Original Mix)
25) Tapesh & Duane S ? How I Do (Original Mix)
26) Claptone f. Ben Duffy ? In The Night (Original Mix)
27) Wankelmut & Alexander Tidebrink ? Work Of Art (Kryder Remix)
28) Don?t Look Now ? Presence (Original Mix)
29) Mark Lower & Yota ? Jump Into This Fire (Original Mix)
30) Xandl ? All About You (Going Deeper Remix)
31) Don?t Look Now ? Higher (Original Mix)
32) Don?t Look Now f. Tom Tyler ? All Day, All Night (Original Mix)
33) Andrey Exx & Nytron ? Shine On Me (Misha Klein & No Hopes Remix)
34) Sharapov ? So Close (Original Mix)
35) David August ? Hamburg Is For Lovers (Original Mix)
36) Zagar ? Light Is Everything (Dan Caster Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 166 w/Randy Seidman + Mr. Bootsauce*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman + Mr. Bootsauce | HERE*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/open-house-166-wrandy-seidman-mr-bootsauce-dec-2018[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Happy holidays to all you beautiful dancing souls out there. Had a great time last month touring in Texas, thank you to everyone who made it out. Coming up this week, my release with Deeplowdog called "Rise" will be out on Beatport via Love Style Records. And later this month I'm making my debut at Exchange in LA for Insomniac. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Waitz - Bossy (Original Mix)
02) Miguel Lobo - Nibiru (Manuel De La Mare Remix)
03) Ron Carroll - Lucky Star (Mike Vale Dub Remix)
04) Sam Ball - Jack Daw (Randy Edit)
05) Robbie Rivera - There Is No Escape (j8man, Etienne Ozbourne Remix)
06) Wild Culture f. Ramon - Lose Myself (Extended Mix)
07) Ozzi - Always On (Andy Lee Remix) vs. Format It (Randy Edit)
08) Andy Murphy - Right  Here (Husky's Bobbin Head Mix)
09) Alex Kenji & Samuele Sartini - Burn (Peter Brown Remix)
10) Right-O - First Time (Chapter One Remix)
11) Alex kenji - Raw (Original Mix)
12) Peter Brown - Say It Again (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is my good friend, the talented and prolific Mr. Bootsauce. Whether it's through his productions on top labels such as Salted & Sirup, or via his Unity brand of parties that have provided a platform for artists such as Andy Caldwell, Miguel Migs, Giom, Fred Everything, and countless others, it's clear that Mr. Bootsauce's positive attitude and attention to detail has enabled him to soar through two decades in the house music scene. From Montreal to LA to your speakers, today he is here just for you. For the next hour, Mr. Bootsauce is in the mix. 





*Mr. Bootsauce?s Track List:*
01) St Germain - What?s New (Original Mix)
02) Shur-I-Kan - Kermit's Lodge (Original Mix)
03) Florian Kruse, Nils Nuernberg, Stee Downes - Love Can't Break You Down (Shur-I-Kan 90's Dub)
04) Live Free And Dance (Mr. Bootsauce & Stu G Deepdown Mix)
05) Dave Mayer - Take This Record (Original Mix)
06) Mr. Bootsauce - Appreciation of Presence (Original Mix)
07) Wax Worx - Party People (Fancy Inc & Hippocoon Remix)
08) Low Steppa - Conservatory Bar (Original Mix)
09) Qubiko - Alive (Original Mix)
10) Piem - Love Commandments (Alaia & Gallo Remix)
11) Mr. Bootsauce - Step Inside (Original Mix)
12) Relative - Soul Searching (Original Mix)
13) Deetron - Photon (Original Mix)
14) Thee Cool Cats & Chad Tyson - Work_It (Original_Mix)
15) Mr_Bootsauce & Stu G - Got My Own Groove EP (Original Mix)
16) Kill Frenzy - XXX Feat. Astrid (Original Mix)
17) MJ - You Rock My World (Pakem Edition)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Safety 1st

YAAAAA RANDY!

way to keep it savage on the dancefloor man.


----------



## randyseidman

JoeTheStoner said:


> randy stay grindin, i see you!



haha thank you!


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 167 w/Randy Seidman + Aaron Jacobs*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman + Aaron Jacobs | HERE*

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/open-house-167-wrandy-seidman-aaron-jacobs-jan-2019[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Happy new year, I hope you all had a wonderful holiday season! Great times in December at Exchange LA. Busy fun filled month ahead in the states. I?ll be in Grand Rapids, Detroit, Chicago, Maine, Boston, Vancouver and Brooklyn. The talented Angelino, and Distrikt resident, Aaron Jacobs stops by for a guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Miguel Bastida ? Ecos (Original Mix)
02) Eli & Fur, OC Verde ? Sweet Perfection (Stranger Things Dub)
03) DJ Smilk, Johan Dresser ? Nana (Groove Mix)
04) Moog Conspiracy ? 1.0.1.0 (Dousk Remix)
05) Wild Culture ? Feel (Original Mix)
06) Mike Kiraly ? Si Mani Revisited (Martin Landsky Remix)
07) Konflicted Soul ? Weak Moments (Original Mix)
08) Slow Fish ? Gentle Touch (Original Mix)
09) Paolo Mojo ? The Feels (Original Mix)
10) Pravilnyj Ritm ? Blooming (original Mix)
11) Wellenrausch & Gai Barone ? Heroes Of Light (Jerome Isma-Ae & Alastor Remix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is my good friend, the talented Aaron Jacobs. He?s a resident for Burning Man?s legendary DISTRIKT parties, and organizes his own label & parties under the W?lfpack banner. He?s versatile, talented, and I think you?ll really dig his style. For the next hour, Aaron Jacobs is in the mix.





*Aaron Jacobs? Track List:*
01) Malente, Lars Moston ? Near Me (Benn Finn Remix)
02) Miguel Campbell ? Check 4 U (MAM Remix)
03) Sabb ? Jeopardized (Audiojack Remix)
04) Kevin Yost, STP ? Gotta Love (Original Mix)
05) Sound Solutions, Alexander Scott ? It?s All About (Original Mix)
06) Darius Vaikas ? Save Me (Original Mix)
07) Kevin Yost, Peter Funk ? Don?t Know What Else To Say (Original Mix)
08) Jansons ? Sequential (Original Mix)
09) Marco Tegui, Lemon Juice ? Remember (Original Mix)
10) Joris Dee, Tony Soul ? Most Powerful (Demuir?s Playboy Edit)
11) Andre Espeut, Studioheist ? In Control (Original_Mix)
12) GruuvElement?s ? Shake it boys (Original Mix)
13) Matahari ? L?imperatrice (Red Axes Remix)
14) Mr. Bizz ? Mango (Original Mix)
15) Kolombo, Sammy W, Alex E ? Strider (Original Mix)
16) Rick Nicholls, Asher Jones ? Mogadon (Kolombo Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*Open House 169 w/Randy Seidman + No Pants Party*





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman + No Pants Party | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, excited to bring you another two hours of the grooviest beats. Great times in San Francisco and Portland last week. Up this month I'm playing in Philadelphia at Liaison Room and a couple shows in Austin for SXSW. Also excited to play April in Europe, including shows at Ministry of Sound in London and Life Park in Istanbul. The talented LA based duo, No Pants Party stops by for a guest mix in hour-two. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Pete Bells - Back On (Stephane Deschezeaux Remix)
02) Yota - Til The Night Fades Out (Mark Lower Remix)
03) Mart, Overdisco - I Feel It (Original Mix)
04) Andrey Exx, Troitski, Vee Groove - Everybody (Jean Bacarreza & Nytron Remix)
05) Sharapov - So Close (Original Mix)
06) WetLove & Mike Drozdov - Fall in Love (Dub Mix)
07) Paul Richmond - Those Days (Original Mix)
08) Matuya Feat Chayka - Say Hello (Jako Diaz Remix)
09) Roland Clark, Ultra Nate - The First Time Free (Claptone Remix)
10) West.k, Shyam P - Sinners Lovers (Jako Diaz Remix)
11) LEFTI - Digital Perfection (Original Mix)
12) Giacca & Flores - Owe You (Original Mix)
13) David Penn, Kpd - Why Don't (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented LA based duo, No Pants Party. I first saw them rock it at Clinic in Hollywood, and was super impressed with their taste in House. Solid tunes, top notch mixing, and tons of charisma... it's no wonder they've found themselves playing parties such as Avalon, Groove Cruise and Sundown Music Festival. Also, they rip it up in the studio, so the sky is the limit for this pair. For the next hour, No Pants Party is in the mix. 





*No Pants Party's Track List:*
01) No Pants Party - ID
02) Eli Brown, Solo Tamas - Lucky
03) Sonny Fodera & Biscits - Insane
04) Lefrak - Bitches & Money
05) Westend - Holy Moly!
06) JAZ (UK) - Synthersiser Music
07) GW Harrison - Get Loose
08) No Pants Party - WTH
09) Dave Martinez - Disco Tech
10) Nils Hoffmann - Bloom feat. Forrest (Return Of The Jaded Remix)
11) Andruss, Jizz - Insane
12) Will Clarke, Nick Monaco - Like A Girl
13) Versus - Straight Gold (The Boombox Remix)
14) Vangelis Kostoxenakis - Supersonic
15) Roby Loco - Underground
16) Fabrizio Placidi - Head At
17) Gene Farris - Under Pressure (No Pants Party Remix)
18) Westend - Beet It
19) Jacky (UK) - Uhh Ohh (Kreature Remix)
20) Mirco Caruso - Again & Again (The Deepshakerz Rework)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 170 w/Randy Seidman + Gabriel Rocha aka DJ PP





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Gabriel Rocha | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: Randy Seidman + Gabriel Rocha | HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Great times at Sound Nightclub in Hollywood this past weekend, and I recorded the set for a future episode! Up this month I’m playing in the UK at Rebellion in Manchester, and Ministry of Sound in London, followed by a set at Life Park in Istanbul. The talented tech house legend Gabriel Rocha aka DJ PP drops by for a session in our two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Paul Cart – Let’s Get Freaky (Original Mix)
02) George Privatti & Guille Placencia – Chermiti (Original Mix)
03) Joe Red – Core (Original Mix)
04) Anthony Tomov – Privet Drive (Just2, Cmm Remix)
05) Nils Hoffmann – BLOOM Feat. FORREST (Return of the Jaded Remix)
06) Eran Hersh – Just a Beat (Original Club Mix)
07) Louden – Refracted (Original Mix)
08) DJ Face Off – Old Days (Original Mix)
09) Haziel Better, Oscar Diaz – The Feeling (Original Mix)
10) WEIKUM – Everybody (Original Mix)
11) WEIKUM – Let The Music (Original Mix)
12) DJ Pierre – Strobe Light Laser ACID (Chus & Ceballos Remix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the talented tech house aficionado from Uruguay, Gabriel Rocha aka DJ PP. I’ve been a big supporter of this dude’s tunes for years. With releases on labels such as Toolroom, Defected, Rising, Great Stuff, and many more, it’s no wonder he was named Mark Knight’s breakthrough artist. For the next hour, Gabriel Rocha is in the mix.





*Gabriel Rocha's Track List:*
01) Alex Preston – Ain’t Gonna Cry (Original Mix)
02) DJ Danny Foster & Funkt3ch Feat Blaize – Heard It All Before (Dub Mix)
03) Chris Stussy – Boogie Trippin (Original Mix)
04) Sinner & James The Groove (Original Mix)
05) The Mekanism – My Disco (Original Mix)
06) Supernova – Deep Mamba (Original Mix)
07) Paolo Martini – I’ll Take You There (Dario D Attis Remix)
08) Jay de Lys – Basketball (Original Mix)
09) Davina Moss, Aday Chinea, Tuff Dub – Three Of Us (Manuel De La Mare Remix)
10) DJ PP – To The Bass (Original Mix)
11) Booka Shade – Trespass 2019 (Mark Knight Extended Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT]

To add on Facebook click HERE
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 171 w/Randy Seidman (at Sound Nightclub, LA) + Kuma





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (at Sound Nightclub, LA) + Kuma | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Great times in Europe last month, at Ministry of Sound in London and Life Park in Istanbul. Today’s episode features a portion of my recent set at Sound Nightclub in LA followed by an exclusive session with the Malaysian dance music maestro, Kuma. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Doctor Dru – Praerie (Original Mix)
02) L. Doblado – Lie Alone (16 Bit Lolitas Remix)
03) Victor Ruiz & D-Nox – Pure (Original Mix)
04) Darin Epsilon – Midgard (Sebastien Leger Remix)
05) Strinner – Cjord (Original Mix)
06) Andhim f. Super Flu – Mr. Bass (Original Mix)
07) ARLE & L’Tric – Feel It (Ivan Gough Dub)
08) Mijail – Lights Out (Original Mix)
09) ID
10) Roumex – Tantalis (original Mix)
11) Florian Kruse – Darkland (Original Mix)
12) Rafael Cerato & Marc Depulse – Agora (Hidden Empire Remix)
13) Jiggler – Re-Upstairs (Randy Edit)
14) Beckers, D-nox – Serenade (Doctor Dru Remix)
15) Alex Stein & Spuri – Cruise Control (Original Mix)
16) Marcus Meinhardt – DUKE (Jiggler Remix)
17) Jiggler – Ahead of Serenity (Randy Edit)
18) Wielki – Empire (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, a portion of my recent set at Sound Nightclub in LA. Up next is a long time friend, the talented DJ Kuma from Malaysia. He’s resident for the top techno clubs in Kuala Lumpur, and plays regularly in hotspots such as Ibiza, Berlin, and Tokyo. For the next hour, Kuma is in the mix.





*Kuma's Track List:*
01) Neverdogs – Solution (Original Mix)
02) Daniel Levak – So Deep (Original Mix)
03) Gabrin – Danser (Original Mix)
04) Joshwa (UK) – Band (Original Mix)
05) Mant, Biscits – Get Busy (Original Mix)
06) Ruben Mandolini, Fex (IT) – I Got You (Original Mix)
07) Thomas Krauze, Andre Gazolla – You Know (Original Mix)
08) Juan (AR) – Green (Marko Zalzar Remix)
09) Piero Pirupa, Alex Kennon – Visions (Original Mix)
10) Joe Red, Chris Main – Jacon (Original Mix)
11) Marc Ross – Danzica (Original Mix)
12) Daniel Rateuke – Bassbottom (Original Mix)
13) Dead Space, John Summit – Kudo (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT]

To add on Facebook click HERE
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Shady's Fox

*You can find the tracklist in the description.*



__
		https://soundcloud.com/justfrost%2Fjourney-through-you


_*regards,*_

_*Winter*_


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 172 w/Randy Seidman + Florian Kruse





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Florian Kruse | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House! Randy Seidman here, with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Today's episode features some of my favorite recent tunes followed by an exclusive session with the German heavyweight, Florian Kruse. Looking forward to shows next month in Denver, Colorado as well as Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney in Australia. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Jan Blomqvist Feat. Aparde - Drift (Eelke Kleijn Remix)
02) Doctor Dru - Alpha Ray (Original Mix)
03) Eli & Fur, Oc & Verde - Sweet Perfection (Original Mix)
04) Max Freegrant - Drama King (Stan Kolev Remix)
05) Stan Kolev - Panevritmia (Dub Mix)
06) Reig, Parus Major - Dust (Original Mix)
07) GRAU - Rot (Nihil Young aka Less Hate Remix)
08) Mattia Pompeo - Circle (AFFKT Remix)
09) Several Definitions - The Escape - Township Rebellion Remix)
10) Gorillaz - 'Busted and Blue' (Yotto Remix)
11) Icarus - Running Away (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is the talented German, Florian Kruse. His tracks have landed on labels such as Anjuna, Stil Vor Talent, and Suara which has garnered him the support of the world's top DJs. For the next hour, Florian Kruse is in the mix.





*Florian Kruse's Track List:*
01) Aaryon - Atica (Original Mix)
02) Fur Coat - Tehnical Maneuvers (Original Mix)
03) Kasper Roman - Rocking Boat (Original Mix)
04) Einmusika - Sirens (Original Mix)
05) Kevin de Vries - Nacarat (Original Mix)
06) GROJ - Sith (Original Mix)
07) Enamour & Rinzen - Quark (Original Mix)
08) Julian Wassermann & Florian Kruse - Orust (Original Mix)
09) WhoMadeWho - Heads Above (Maceo Plex Remix)
10) Alex Niggemann - Orion (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## embryo923

ALVALANKER New Album, New Single Coming Summer 2019!!  Please feel free to add me to your playlists!


----------



## embryo923

Also NEW SINGLE From Upcoming Album Can Be Heard On SoundCloud:




Please feel free to add me to your playlists!


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 173 w/Randy Seidman + Presa (at Sound Nightclub, LA)





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Presa (at Sound Nightclub, LA) | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, coming to you from Australia, with shows this week in Brisbane at Family, Sydney at Home, and Melbourne at Prince Bandroom. Today's episode features some of my favorite recent tunes followed by the debut of my homey Presa's recent live recording at Sound in Hollywood warming up for Low Steppa. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Ataman Live - Energy Journey (PM Mix)
02) Weekend Heroes - Dufus (Magitman Remix)
03) Claptone f. Blaenavon - Alone (Juliet Sikora Remix)
04) Joe Red - Couldn't Find A Better Name (Luigi Rocca Remix)
05) Der Dritte Raum - Hale Bopp (d3r-25 Remix)
06) 21street - Evolving Motions (Kobana Remix)
07) Mijail - Butterflight (Original Mix)
08) LUNR - Shadows ft. Max Comeau (Anakim Remix) 
09) Da Fresh - Arp (Original Mix)
10) Mario Ochoa - Vega (Original Mix) 
11) Jorge Montia - 10 Minutes To Go (Original Mix)
12) Belocca - Crystal Kid (Original Mix) 

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is the talented LA homegrown DJ, Presa. He's shared the stage with the likes of Maya Jane Coles, Dusky, and Eats Everything. Today we get the first broadcast of his recent set at Sound in Hollywood warming up for Low Steppa. For the next hour, Presa is in the mix. 





*Presa's Track List:*
01) Franky Rizardo - Call Upon Me (Original Mix)
02) Apes Go Bananas, Steve Bug & Cle - Kerri On (James Dexter Remix)
03) Ejeca - Gilboa (Original Mix)
04) James Dexter - Creature (Original Mix)
05) Dusky - Careless (Original Mix)
06) Timmy P, Chesus - Vitamin C (Original Mix)
07) Los Suruba - Spanish Pantalones (Hot Since 82 Remix)
08) John Tejada - Sweat (On The Walls) (Sebo K Remix)
09) Danny Torrence, Richard Beynon - All I Gave To You (Prince Club Into The Future Mix)
10) Kydus - Deliver Me (Mat.Joe Remix)
11) Cinthie - Mesmerizing (Original Mix)
12) Rhyze - Do Your Dance (Prince Club & Poupon’s PCP Remix)
13) Todd Edwards, Dusky - Holiday In Holloway (Original Mix)
14) Dusky - Love Taking Over (Original Mix)
15) Bazar - Hard To Find (Danny Daze Love Dub)
16) RackNRuin - Slow Down (Dusky Remix)
17) Black Loops - Cassette 7 (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 174 w/Randy Seidman + D-Nox & Beckers





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + D-Nox & Beckers | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, fresh back from an awesome tour of Australia. Today's episode features some of my favorite recent tunes followed by the exclusive airing of D-Nox & Beckers recent set at Lighthouse Festival in Croatia. Turn it up!

*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Chris Domingo, Miss T - Broke Genius (Wellsince Dub Mix)
02) Cayoulama - Magic Island (Original Mix)
03) Tone Depth - Centuries (Original Mix)
04) Alexey Romeo - Thunderclouds (Original Mix)
05) Jiggler, Western - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Mix)
06) Yotto - Personal Space (Original Mix) 
07) D-nox & Beckers - Forbidden History (Original Mix) 
08) SEQU3L - Dark Waters (Original Mix)
09) Dezza - Escapist (Original Mix)
10) Max Freegrant, Slow Fish - Green Forest (Original Mix)
11) Pavel Khvaleev - Voyager (feat. Going Deeper)
12) Joris Voorn - Ringo (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is a talented duo who, for lovers of techno and progressive, needs no introduction. They've had countless releases on top labels, and have graced decks across the world. Today we get the first broadcast of their recent set at Lighthouse Festival in Croatia. For the next hour, D-Nox & Beckers are in the mix. 

*D-Nox & Beckers' Track List:*
01) Alex Kennon - Dimension (Original Mix)
02) Green Velvet & Carl Craig - Party (Original Mix)
03) ID
04) Inner City - Good Love (Samuel L. Session & Van Czar Remix)
05) John Digweed & Nick Muir - Satellite (Oxia Remix)
06) Der Dritte Raum - Trommelmaschine (Martin Landsky Remix)
07) ID
08) Benjamin Fröhlich - Holloway (Terr Remix)
09) Enamour & Rinzen - Quark (Original Mix)
10) ID
11) Patrice Bäumel - Schizophreniac (Original Mix)
12) ID

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 175 w/Randy Seidman + Anakim





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, back with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Exciting month ahead, this weekend I’m back at Derbycon in Louisville, and at the end of the month at Clinic in Hollywood with James Zabiela. Also looking forward to popping by BPM in Portugal. To stay updated on my travels and tunes follow me @randyseidman and facebook.com/randyseidmanmusic. The talented Anakim stops by for a sesh in hour-two, but for now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Alex Kennon – Last Call (Karmon Remix)
02) Leon Power, Kieran Apter – Without (Doctor Dru Edition)
03) Matan Caspi f. Sehya – Ethereal Dream (Michael A Remix)
04) Kamilo Sanclemente – The White City (Original Mix)
05) Olivier Giacomotto, Thomas Gandey – What About Acid (Original Mix)
06) Horisone – Nomite (Original Club Mix)
07) Hernan Cattaneo, Soundexile – Astron (Davi Remix)
08) Irdi – Altra (Original Mix)
09) Betoko, Marc DePulse – Pulzing (Jiggler Remix)
10) Danijel Kostic – Last (Original Club Mix)
11) Township Rebellion – November (Original Mix)
12) Ben Coda – Bang Bang (Magitman Remix)
13) Claptone f. Zola Blood – Birdsong (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my top recent tunes. Up next is one of my favorite artists out of Los Angeles, the talented Anakim. He’s a resident for Sound Nightclub, winner of Insomniac’s Discovery Project, and has killer releases on labels such as Mau5trap, Dear Deer, Ein2, and more. For the next hour, Anakim is in the mix.






Anakim’s Track List:
01) Stan Kolev – Anja (Original Mix)
02) Enamour – Amnesia (Original Mix)
03) Anakim – The Oracle (Original Mix)
04) Rick Pier O’Neil – Bombay (Original Mix)
05) Rinzen, Marbs, Evan Casey – Helix (Original Mix)
06) Still & Bense feat. Ally – One In A Million (Original Mix)
07) Anakim – The Underworld (Original Mix)
08) Solid Stone – Watchmen (Extended Mix)
09) Matan Caspi – Kalahari (Original Mix)
10) Anakim – ID

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Biscuit | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, back with another two hours of the grooviest beats. BPM in Portugal was awesome, also fun times this past week playing with James Zabiela in LA. Playing on the Caribbean island of St. Martin this month, followed by November dates in the States, Asia in December, and back to Australia in January. The talented globetrotting, party-throwing, label-owning artist known as Biscuit, stops by for a sesh in hour-two, but for now, turn it up. 






*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Escenda - Out Of Moves (Kastis Torrau Remix)
02) Rue - The Cult (Enamour’s Free Love Mix)
03) Spacebeat - Winter Phase (Kobb 'White Pill' Remix)
04) Randy Seidman & Steve Porter - Safe Passage (Chris Micali Deeper Mix)
05) N/UM - Aporia (Miyagi Remix)
06) Luigi Gori, Larsun Hesh - Torque (Original Mix)
07) Sezer Uysal - Les Vents Orbitales (Original Mix)  
08) Doctor Dru - Alpha Ray (Original Mix)
09) Fon Leman - Voices In My Head (Original Mix)
10) Exostate - Cruel (Diversion Remix) 
11) Chris Domingo & Miss T - Prisoners (Extended Dub Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my top recent tunes. Up next is one of my favorite Kuala Lumpur based artists, a talented woman who wears many hats, from party-thrower to label-owner to globetrotting DJ, her weekly events have helped launch SE Asia to the forefront of Asia's underground music scene. For the next hour, Biscuit is in the mix. 





*Biscuit's Track List:*
01) Dani Ramos - Guess What (Original Mix)
02) Microlab - Avocado (Original Mix)
03) Javier Labarca - Daurica (Original Mix)
04) Mihai Popoviciu - Understand (Original Mix)    
05) Legit Trip - Ozero (Original Mix)
06) Javier Labarca - Ultimo Poeta (Original Mix)
07) Mauro Calderon - How We Do (Juliche Hernandez Remix)
08) East End Dubs - Transcendense (Original Mix)
09) Rone White, Alessandro Diruggiero - Keep Going (Original Mix)
10) East End Dubs - bRave (Enzo Siragusa's Back To '93 Remix) 
11) OtherKind - Echo (Original Mix)    
12) Olivian Nour - Pasta (Bandcamp Exclusive)
13) Subb-an, Isis Salam - Body In Time (Original Mix)
14) Ryan Crosson - ITYC (Original Mix)            
15) Guti - Red Eye (Priku Remix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 177 w/Randy Seidman + Eric Sharp





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Eric Sharp | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, back with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Fun times last month playing Full Moon on the island of St. Martin in the Caribbean. Coming up this month I’m playing in Portland, Seattle and Brooklyn. Also my latest release wtih Da Fresh, called System, is out now on Beatport via Revolt Music, the new sublabel of Caspi & Kolev’s Outta Limits. Grab it while it’s hot! The talented homegrown Angelino, Eric Sharp, stops by for a sesh in hour-two, but for now, turn it up.






*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Sebrok - The Pain (Christian Smith Remix)
02) Lissat & Voltaxx - Closer To Me (Mike Vale Remix)
03) Mark Stacey - Annie's Groove (Original Mix)
04) Zoltan Kontes - Street Knowledge (Belocca Mainground Dub Mix)
05) Oscar Diaz - Hands Up (Original Mix)
06) Nathan C  - The Game (0riginal Mix)
07) T. Tommy, Juan Gimeno - The Last Train (Alternative Bass)
08) Mijail - El Ritual (Original Mix)
09) Sinisa Tamamovic - Humans (Drunken Kong Remix)
10) Mladen Tomic - Gate (Original Mix)
11) Unorthodox - A Little Higher (Original Mix)
12) MK - 17 (CamelPhat Dub)
13) LO'99 & Marshall F - Fallen (Dub Mix)
14) Sebastian Gnewkow - J.A.C.K (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my top recent tunes. Up next is one of my favorite LA based artists, a talented man with releases on solid labels, a label of his own, and residencies at the best hot spots in LA. I’m proud to feature the debut of Eric’s recent set at Sound Nightclub playing with Sonny Fodera & Dom Dolla. For the next hour, Eric Sharp is in the mix. 





*Eric Sharp's Track List:*
01) Chris Lake & Solardo – Free Your Body (Original Mix)
02) Kevin Knapp – He’s On Fire (Original Mix)
03) Duke Dumont – Red Light Green Light (Original Mix)
04) Tiga – Bugatti (Doorly Remix)
05) Cats n Dogz – I Bought It All (Original Mix)
06) DJ PP – In My House (Original Mix)
07) Paul Johnson – Get Get Down (Junior Sanchez Remix)
08) Eric Sharp & Tenova – Stress Relief (Original Mix)
09) Wax Motif – Divided Souls ft Diddy (Original Mix)
10) Felix Da Housecat – Sinner Winner (Green Velvet Remix)
11) Walker & Royce, VNSSA – Rave Grave (Original Mix)
12) Duke Dumont – Runway (Zombie Disco Squad Remix)
13) Faithless – God Is A DJ (Route 94 Remix)
14) Camelphat – Dopamine Machine ft Ali Love (Original Mix)
15) A-Trak – DJs Gotta Dance More ft. Todd Terry (Illyus & Barrientos Remix)
16) Chris Simon – Toltec (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Asclepius

^ maybe an idea to sample the music, not just stats and pics.



embryo923 said:


> Also NEW SINGLE From Upcoming Album Can Be Heard On SoundCloud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to add me to your playlists!


Magic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kristian Nairn AKA Hodor from Game Of Thrones takes over our HQ to play a progressive trance DJ set. 

my dawg rockin face tatt and jewelry sppin trance! i see you LMAO fyea


----------



## relex_author

Hi
I have a load of mixes on my site which haven't really got played but including Techno, House, and Hardcore. Some have playlists, if you want playlists for any of the others, pm me I guess.



The link is https://futurerave.uk/mixes.php
Cheers!


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 179 w/Randy Seidman (at AFTB in Bali) + Galestian





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman (at AFTB in Bali) + Galestian | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Hello everyone! Randy here, back with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Hope you all had a happy holiday season. Great times last month playing around Southeast Asia. Coming up in January catch me at Sound in Hollywood with Dirty South and February in Berlin, Hamburg and Cologne, Germany. Today's episode features a portion of my recent set recorded at AFTB (Who's Your Daddy) in Bali, followed by a session with the talented globetrotter Galestian in hour-two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Olivier Giacomotto - Bipolar Star (Original Mix)
02) Who Else & ZAC - Vudu (Original Mix)
03) Cari Golden, Made By Pete - A Matter Of Time (Original Mix) 
04) Kasper Koman - Rocking Boat (Original Mix) 
05) Sabb Feat. Forrest - One Of Us (Dennis Ferrer Mix)
06) Luthier, Ellie Ka - On My (Original Mix)
07) Hauswerks - Hidden (Original Mix)
08) Jonas Saalbach - April (Simon Doty Remix) 
09) Anturage, Alexey Union - Melodrama (Original Mix) 
10) Christoph - Lost Witness (Original Mix)
11) Super Flu - Acumulee (Original Mix)
12) Caitlin Devlin, Thomas Schumacher - Every Little Piece (Hot Since 82 Remix)
13) Eelke Kleijn - De Orde Van De Nacht (Original Mix)
14) Luthier & Tenth Column - Perception (Original Mix)
15) Stan Kolev - Such A Wonder / Echoes (Randy Edit)
16) Gorgon City & MK - There For You (Warehouse Mix)
17) Hayden James f. Nat Dunn - Favours (Cassian Remix)
18) Adrian Hour - She (Original Mix)
19) Midas 104 - Carry On (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, a portion of my recent set recorded at Who's Your Daddy in Bali. Up next is the talented LA-raised, Berlin-based, globetrotting artist, Galestian. With a popular radio show of his own, and solid releases on top labels such as Perspectives and Perfecto, the force is strong with this one. For the next hour, Galestian is in the mix. 





*Galestian's Track List:*
01) Galestian - Immanence (Original Mix) 
02) Galestian - Berlin (Original Mix) 
03) Kaz James & Nick Morgan - Twisted (Original Mix) 
04) Paul Oakenfold & Galestian - Summer Nights (Extended Mix) 
05) Galestian - Mesmerised (Original Mix)
06) Township Rebellion - Magna Mater (Original Mix) 
07) Galestian - A Sudden Insight (Original Mix) 
08) Oliver Winters - Obscurity (Original Mix) 
09) Galestian - Worlds Apart (Original Mix) 
10) Galestian - Joie de Vivre (Original Mix) 

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## relex_author

https://futurerave.uk/link_audio.php?file=dolphin_showcase_mix_dj_kotu.mp3


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 180 w/Randy Seidman + Milkwish





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Milkwish | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*


<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src="




__
		https://soundcloud.com/player
"></iframe>

Welcome back to another episode of Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Great times last week playing with Dirty South at Sound in LA. Coming up in Feb, I’m playing in Berlin, Cologne and Hamburg in Germany... also keep an eye out for the 'System' remix package, including mixes from Anakim and Seth Vogt. Fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with the Polish dance music heavyweight Milkwish in hour two. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Tomy Wahl - Spacewalk (Original Mix)
02) Enamour, Rinzen - Quark (Original Mix)
03) Platunoff - Unbreakable Soul (Stan Kolev Remix)
04) Danijel Kostic Quasar (Original Club Mix)
05) Olivier Giacomotto - Elle (Original Mix)
06) Ivan Masa - Muto (Bebetta & Cioz Remix) 
07) Korvo, Kreisler, Vallent - Rise Butterflies (Extended Mix)
08) Dirty South - All I Need f. Marion Amira (Extended Mix)
09) Da Fresh - Three Years Later (Original Mix)
10) Dirty Doering, Einmusik - Toyi Toy (Original Mix)
11) Fancy Inc, Dymno - All I Need (Extended)
12) Touchtalk - Horizon (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some my top recent jams. Up next is the Polish dance music heavyweight known as Milkwish. He has released music on top labels such as Armada, Enormous Tunes, and Tiger Records. His tracks have been remixed by legends such as Dirty Vegas, and he has recorded with icons such as Ron Carroll and Tom Novy. Today he’s here just for you, with an exclusive set featuring all his own tunes. For the next hour, Milkwish is in the mix.





*Milkwish's Track List:*
01) Mahalo x Milkwish - Alone Again
02) Milkwish - Summer Night
03) Danijel Kostic - Space Walker (Milkwish Remix)
04) Tom Novy & Milkwish & Jacob A - Keep Your Head Up
05) Mahalo x DLMT - So Cold (Milkwish Remix)
06) Milkwish - Heart Breaker 
07) Mahalo x Milkwish - Social Experiment
08) Milkwish - Journey Through The Milky Way
09) Milkwish - Jungle
10) Milkwish - L’amour
11) Milkwish - From The Earth To The Moon
12) Tom Novy & Milkwish - Broken Dreams

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 181 w/Randy Seidman + Kynda Black





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Kynda Black | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Great times last month playing around Germany. Awesome three sold out show with the mushroom boys. The remix package of ‘System’, the tune I made with Da Fresh, is out now on Beatport, great mixes from Anakim and Seth Vogt. Special fresh breaks set in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with the rising LA talent, Kynda Black. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Karmon – Eleventh Hour (Original Mix)
02) Breaks House Ghostea – Still Sippin (Dub Edit)
03) Stan Kolev – Midnight Caravan (Original Mix)
04) Bonobo - Know You (Original Mix)
05) Franky Wah – Get Me High (Original Mix)
06) Weepee – Lilt (Schodt Remix)
07) Noel Sanger & Mezo – Believed In You (Mizar B Dub)
08) Blusoul – Code Talkers (MDK Remix)
09) Alfoa – Secret Room (Deep Shepherd Remix)
10) Invisible Brothers – Flight In Depth (Original Mix)
11) Gregory Esayan & Duality - Parting (Alfoa & Sky Symphony Remix)
12) Marsbeing – Mysterious World (Randy Interlude)
13) Ad Brown – L.A. (Alfoa ‘Angel City’ Mix)
14) Cj RcM – Morning Mood (Original Mix)
15) Koan – The Island Of Deceased Ships (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is the rising LA talent, Kynda Black. He is a resident for Sound and Framework in LA, and has played the town’s top techno parties such as Incognito. He’s on the bill Coachella this year, a clear indiciation of this selector’s trajectory, For the next hour, Kynda Black, is in the mix.





*Kynda Black's Track List:*
01) Aril Brikha – Pattern Recognition (Original Mix)
02) Thee New Daw – Felix N Nina Good (Original Mix)
03) Architectural – A Girl With No Friends (Original Mix)
04) Citizenn – You Are (Original Mix)
05) Somewhen – TR440 (Original Mix)
06) Morphology – Integral Domain (Hardfloor Remix)
07) Maceo Plex – Mutant Pulse (Original Mix)
08) Random XS – Give Your Body (Delta Funktionen 3AM Mix)
09) Markus Fix – Back on Earth (Original Mix)
10) Christian Smith – The Exchange (Original Mix)
11) Drag & Drop – Discolabirinto (Original Mix)
12) Evigt Morker – Den Stilla Kammaren (Original Mix)
13) Bingo Cache – Dancin’ (Behrouz Dub Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## relex_author

randyseidman said:


> *Kynda Black's Track List:*
> 01) Aril Brikha – Pattern Recognition (Original Mix)
> .....................


Aril Brikha nice! Gonna bookmark this and check it out!!


----------



## relex_author

my 5 hour *ben böhmer* mix

https://futurerave.uk/link_audio.php?file=ben_bohmer_special_5_hour.mp3


----------



## BK38

Tech house-y mix I did a few weeks back:
https://www.mixcloud.com/benjaminpkay/kangkay-racing-the-dark/


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 182 w/Randy Seidman + The Dualz





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + The Dualz| HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. I hope everyone is staying healthy and happy during these trying times. A groovy episode is in store for you today, with fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with the talented Anjuna duo from France, The Dualz. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Kid Simius – Planet Of The Simius (Hidden Empire Remix)
02) Stan Kolev – Purpose (Original Mix)
03) King Jones – Afraid (Original Club Mix)
04) Reinier Zonneveld – Cholnare (Original Mix)
05) Dubfire, Oliver Huntemann – Terra (Joseph Capriati Remix)
06) Skapes, Golf Clap – Coz I’m Ready (Original Mix)
07) Siege – Motion (Extended Mix)
08) Dj Hell – Guede (Artbat Rave Mix)
09) Schwanka – The Time (Original Club Mix)
10) Doctor Dru – Corner Ball (Original Mix)
11) Daniel Portman – Vulnerable (Original Club Mix)
12) Daniel Portman – Inappropriate Melodies (Original Club Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is the rising French duo, The Dualz. With releases on Anjunadeep and Global Underground, and support for the biggest players in the game, The Dualz is definitely an act to watch out for. For the next hour, The Dualz are in the mix.





*The Dualz’s Track List:*
01) Avoure – Aura (Original mix)
02) D-Formation & Eleonora – Dark space (Extended mix)
03) RÜFÜS DU SOL – New Sky ( Frost remix)
04) Joris Voorn – Antigone (Yotto Extended mix)
05) The Dualz – Your Eyes (Original mix)
06) The Dualz – Inside me (Mixed)
07) Frost – Overtones (Original mix)
08) The Dualz – Berlin (Original mix)
09) Jerro – Coil (Original mix)
10) Amy root – June (Mees Salomé remix)
11) Dyzen – Talisman (Original mix)
12) Teho, Ceas, Aalson – Hysteria (Original mix)
13) GRAZZE – Irish Hill (Original mix)
14) Matt Fax – To The Ground (Original mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Barristerj1

What a nice website I so much love this blog and it contents Download world most powerful music


----------



## Barristerj1

What a nice DJ I love it MORE MUSIC HERE


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 184 w/Randy Seidman + Lampé 





*-Subscribe for Free in iTunes | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Play | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Lampé | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. Hope everyone is healthy and happy during these trying times. A solid episode is lined up for you today, fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with the talented artist from Hamburg, Lampé. You can grab all past episodes and tracklists at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all platforms including the iTunes store. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Reinier Zonneveld - Plastic People (Original Mix)
02) OC & Verde - Panther Original Mix
03) Monastetiq - Deep Inside (Betoko Remix)
04) Solid Sessions - Janeiro (Morttagua Remix)
05) Rinzen - Forms (Original Mix) 
06) Stan Kolev - Renegade (Original Mix) 
07) Prismode & Solvane - Acheron (Paji Remix)
08) Marcelo Castelli - Music Factory (Anton Jay & Discoplace Remix)
09) Daniel Jula & Zoeken - Aphrodite (Original Mix)
10) Beatamines - Osiris (Township Rebellion Remix)
11) Stereo.type, Felix Raphael - Visions (Bebetta & Cioz Remix) 

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is the rising talent from Hamburg, Lampé. With a quality list of killer releases and his own signature techno sound, this fella is serious a powerhouse. For the next hour, Lampé is in the mix. 





*Lampé’s Track List:*
01) Lampé - The Stuff (Original Mix) 
02) Lampé - Surroundings (Original Mix) 
03) Lampé - Under Pressure (Original Mix) 
04) Lampé - Ingredients (Original Mix) 
05) Lampé - Invisible (Original Mix) 
06) Lampé - Magnetics (Original Mix) 
07) Lampé - The Owl (Original Mix) 
08) Ataman Live - Technochip (Lampé Remix)
09) Maksim Dark & Carbon - Just keep place (Lampé Remix)
10) Sabura - Psychotika (Lampé Remix)
11) Carbon & Lampé - Smoke machine (Original Mix) 
12) Suspect One & Rachel Raw - Mars (Carbon & Lampé Remix)
13) Lampé - Slide Simulation (Original Mix) 
14) Lampé - Bushtalk (Original Mix) 
15) Joseph Disco & Lampé - Gasoline (Original Mix) 

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + DJ Everyday | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. A solid episode is lined up for you today; my recent set featured on 'In A Dream' for LA's 88.9fm, followed by an exclusive session with my favorite artists, DJ Everyday from Philly. You can grab all past episodes and tracklists at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Mahalo & Milkwish - Rule of Thirds (Extended Mix)
02) Sklv - Shadow Of Mint (Original Mix)
03) Anturage, Alexey Union - Kaleidoscope (Original Mix)
04) Dirty Doering - Stompie (Original Mix)
05) Horisone - Nomite (Original Club Mix)
06) Made By Pete - The Greencoat Row (Original Mix)
07) DNA - Fearless (The Dualz Remix)
08) Disciples - Daylight (Siege Remix)
09) Space Food - Primal Source (Extended Mix)
10) Sezer Uysal - Sinodal (Original Mix)
11) Federico Locchi - Nebulosa (Cold Miles Remix)
12) Enamour - Still Life (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite artists, and long time friend, DJ Everyday. Between throwing weekly PEX parties, annual festivals, and supporting the best names in the game, DJ Everyday has become quite the big figure in the East Coast dance music scene. Not to mention, he has a heart of gold. For the next hour, DJ Everyday is in the mix. 





*DJ Everyday's Track List:*
01) Alex Niggemann, Bon Homme - Sorrow feat. Bon Homme (Deetron Remix) 
02) Dave Seaman, Steve Parry - Repeat Offender (D-Nox & Beckers Remix) 
03) Maurice Camplair - The Lioness (Da Fresh Remix) 
04) Nicone, Allen Hulsey, Aracil - Love Is A Colour (Original Mix)
05) KLP, Stace Cadet - Energy (Extended Mix) 
06) Olivier Giacomotto - Kabrab (Original Mix) 
07) Sono - Keep Control (ARTBAT Remix)
08) Manuel Meyer Same (Olivier Giacomotto Remix)
09) Tinlicker - Vanishing (Dosem Extended Mix) 
10) Christian Smith - Automatic (Original Mix) 
11) Olivier Giacomotto - Barbak (Original Mix) 
12) Olivier Giacomotto - Impala (Original Mix) 
13) CamelPhat, Jem Cooke, Cristoph - Breathe (Cristoph Remix) 
14) Rhodes, CamelPhat, ARTBAT - For a Feeling (Extended Mix) 

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 500,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## relex_author

Here is my ambient liveset (my own tunes)

1. Comeback
2. MIDI Setup 1
3. Full On (Remix)
4. The Glide
5. Sweet Nebula Star
6. Several Like This
7. Number
8. Several Like This (Update)
9. Not Named
10. MIDI Setup 2
11. CGM-A
12. The Glide In
13. The Stopper
14. MIDI Setup 3
15. Eclipse 2
16. Ambient120
17. Full On
18. Eclipse 1
19. Lunarscape
20. Sinnatude
21. Peace


----------



## randyseidman

*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman | HERE
-Grab on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. A solid episode is lined up for you today, fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with one of Australia’s top underground DJs, Heath Robertson aka Solace. You can grab all past episodes and tracklists at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up.





Randy Seidman’s Track List:
01) Wally Lopez – La Dorada (Khainz Remix)
02) Aurean f. Madeleine Wood – Hybrid Minds (Max Freegrant & Slow Fish Remix)
03) Stan Kolev – Apricity (Original Mix)
04) Paradoks – Passage (Original Mix)
05) Township Rebellion – Romeo (Original Mix)
06) Khainz, Clari Ann – Space Invader (Quivver Edit)
07) BLR – Meduse (Extended Mix)
08) Downside f. Neal Porter – Meteor (Township Rebellion Remix)
09) Teenage Mutants – Republique (Original Mix)
10) Thomas Schumacher, Victor Ruiz – Apollo (Original Mix)
11) Bontan – The First Time (Original Mix)
12) The Dualz – Time (Original Mix)
13) Point Blank f. Secret Cinema - Meng's Theme (Joris Voorn Remix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite Aussie talents, Heath Robertson aka Solace. With a career spanning two decades, a successful brand of parties out of Adelaide with his wonderful wife Kathryn, and a long list of shared stage time with the likes of Carl Cox, Joseph Capriati, and Amelie Lens to name a few, I’m happy to have this legend on the show. For the next hour, Heath Solace Robertson is in the mix.





Heath Robertson aka Solace’s Track List:
01) Norman H & Minoru Hirata – La Bufadora (Smak Interstellar Remix)
02) Fuscarini – Red (Original Mix)
03) Enamour & Nox Vahn – Sleep Paralysis (Extended Mix)
04) Norman H & 116 db & Amber Long – Take Me (Priya Sen & Aman Anand Remix)
05) Andy King – Patagonia (Ewan Rill Remix)
06) Nox Vahn – Brainwasher (Extended Mix)
07) Carl Jurgens & Niso – Skyscrapers (Praveen Achary Extended Vocal Mix)
08) Stories Of Others – 4+6 (Eric Lune Remix)
09) Mike Rish – Bales (Jamie Stevens Remix)
10) Luze – Exoplanet (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 300,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. Want to have your call featured on the air? Please let us know what you think of Open House and where you're calling from. Just drop us a voicemail: (+1) 315-RANDY-OH

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## relex_author

Hi here is my latest deep house mix, #11

Hope you like it first track by Somnium (UK)

https://futurerave.uk/link_audio.php?file=dj_kotu_deep_mix_11.mp3


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 188 w/Randy Seidman + Daniel Jaeger





*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Daniel Jaeger | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. A solid episode is lined up for you today, fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with the Berlin based heavyweight, Daniel Jaeger. You can grab all past episodes and tracklists at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Boy Next Door - Living A Lie (Oliver Koletzki Remix)
02) Reinier Zonneveld, Mees Salome - Depth (Original Mix)
03) Stan Kolev - Sleepwalker (Dub Mix)
04) Another Ambition - Fall of Princes (Original Mix)
05) Dirty Doering - Here I Am (Original Mix)
06) Fehrplay - Fortan (Original Mix)
07) Daniel Rateuke - Mambazo (Original Mix)
08) Beatamines f. Seth Schwarz - Third Eye (Wankelmut Remix)
09) Stan Kolev - Trouvaille (Original Mix)
10) Yotto - Shifter (Extended Mix)
11) Prince Kaybee f. Msaki - Fetch Your Life (Icarus Remix)
12) Rüfüs Du Sol - No Place (Eelke Kleijn Remix)
13) Millok, Inner Rebels f. T.Pals - Falling In Love (Pete Oak Remix)
14) Dashdot, Maxximal, Ashibah - Make It Better (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite artists out of Berlin, Daniel Jaeger. His unique style and quality productions have landed him on top imprints such as Heinz, Katermukke, and Criminal Bassline. Today's episode is the first airing of his set last week at Dream of Utopia Festival in Turkey. For the next hour, Daniel Jaeger in the mix.





*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 500,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT]

To add on Facebook click HERE
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 189 w/Randy Seidman + No Hopes





*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + No Hopes | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. A solid episode is lined up for you today, fresh jams in the first hour followed by an exclusive session with one of Russia's top house House Music artists, No Hopes. Also last month I released 'Rewind Your Mind' on the prolific downtempo label, Easy Summer. I hope you enjoy! You can grab all past episodes and tracklists at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) Paul Darey - Right Here (Original Mix)
02) Stefano Crabuzza - Drop (Original Mix)
03) Paul Cart - Hype (Original Mix)
04) Biscits - Do It Like This (Extended Mix)
05) Davide Mazzilli - Disco (Original Mix)
06) Alvaro Am - Esfuerzo (Manuel De La Mare Remix)
07) Karen Harding x Future Kings x L'Tric - Rely (OFFAIAH Club Mix)
08) Daniel Levak - Popping Bottles (Original Mix)
09) Savin - Let's Party (Original Mix)
10) Cassimm - Electric Signals (Original Mix)
11) Nopopstar - Splitter Track  (Original Mix)
12) Scotty Boy - Closer (Original Club Mix)
13) Sebastschen - 4ward (Original Mix)
14) Ember - Floor It (Original Mix)
15) Giancarlo Zara - Winter (Qubiko Remix) 

I hope you enjoyed the first hour. Up next is one of my favorite artists out of Moscow, voted in the top 10 Russian DJs, No Hopes. This prolific talent has had releases on top labels such as Toolroom, Syrup and Milk & Sugar; and is supported by the biggest names in the game. I have a hard time playing a set without his tunes. For the next hour, No Hopes in the mix. 





No Hopes' Track List:
01) Sean Finn & DJ Blackstone - Cry A Little (No Hopes Remix)
02) Maurizio Basilotta DiscoVer. - Gypsy Woman (No Hopes & Pushkarev Remix)
03) Discover., No Hopes - Toxic (Original Mix)
04) Guzzk - Back (Original Mix)
05) G.Key & Glorious - Show Me Your Love (Original Mix)
06) Pegassi feat LexBlaze - Madonna (Original Mix)
07) Chapter & Verse - Make You Sweat (Extended Mix)
08) High Flex - Pineapple tonic (prod by No Hopes)
09) GK & No Hopes - Giving Up (Original Mix)
10) Niko The Kid feat Daisy Guttridge - Secrets (Extended Mix)
11) Kevin McKay Milos Pesovic - Work It
12) Sean Finn & No Hopes - Greece 2000 (No Hopes Remix)
13) Farr - Heal Me (Biscits Club Mix)
14) Cassian - Magical feat ZOLLY (Vintage Culture Remix)
15) No Hopes - Your Voice (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 500,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To add on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Coxenormous

__
		https://soundcloud.com/andrew-aj-543163172%2Fbluelight-diss%2Fs-MFqMKapXS2q


----------



## Joey

Not gonna post this in the your recordings thread because I've swamped it and I think this is more suitable here anyway. I also don't think it's the best I can do vocally nearly with practice so there's that... here's a take on God Am by Alice In Chains covered by Alex_1991...


----------



## randyseidman

*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Full Download Link: Randy Seidman + Jono Stephenson | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. I hope you all had a happy holiday season. A solid episode is lined up for you today, my recent set recorded at the Golden Gate Bridge for InsomniacTV, followed by an exclusive session with the rising talent out of South Africa, Jono Stephenson. My recent tune with Da Fresh called On It has entered the Beatport Top-10 Progressive; I'm very grateful for your support. You can grab all past episodes of Open House at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up.





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) R.I.B, Seven24 - Perfect Day (Ambient Intro Mix)
02) All Living Things - Bokeh (Original Mix)
03) Racuschhaus, Mel7em - Silk Road (Stan Kolev Ethno Less Dub)
04) Franky Wah - Free (Original Mix)
05) Return of the Jaded - Taiga (Original Mix)
06) Roman Drozd - Orion (Original Mix)
07) Rafa'EL - I Will Not Forget You (Stan Kolev Remix)
08) Mahalo x DLMT - So Cold (Milkwish Extended Mix)
09) Artbat - Orbital (Original Mix)
10) D-Nox & Beckers - Balkia (D-Nox & Beckers Remix)
11) Franky Wah - Keep On Lifting (Original Mix)
12) Stan Kolev - Some Kind Of Daydream (Original Mix)
13) D-Nox & Beckers, Stan Kolev - Pratigi (Original Mix)
14) Boris Brejcha - Redemption (Original Mix)
15) Gorgon City - Elizabeth Street (Extended Mix)
16) Franky Wah - You're Not Alone (Original Mix)
17) The Dualz - Your Eyes (Extended Mix)
18) Tom Novy & Milkwish - Dream Catcher (Original Mix)
19) Arm In Arm - Hunger For Your Vibe (Moonwalk Remix)
20) Cayoulama - Magic Island (Original Mix)
21) Christoph & Quivver - In Name Only (Moonwalk Remix)
22) SG Lewis - Flames f. Ruel (Lastlings Remix)
23) Maurice Camplair - The Lioness (Da Fresh Remix)
24) Da Fresh & Randy Seidman - On It (Original Mix)
25) FOALS - Into The Surf (Hot Since 82 Remix)
26) Jan Blomqvist f. Aparde - Drift (Eelke Kleijn)
27) Joris Voorn - Planet Nine (Original Mix)
28) Reset Robot - Denial (Original Mix)
29) Marga Sol vs. Alexandru Florea Night Sea Horizons (Randy Outro Edit)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, my recent set recorded at the Golden Gate Bridge for InsomniacTV. Up next is the rising talent out of South Africa, Jono Stephenson. His productions are a unique fusion of Melodic Techno and Progressive, which has caught the ears of many. We will definitely see Jono ascend to the greatest heights in the years to come. For the next hour, Jono Stephenson in the mix.





*Jono Stephenson's Track List:*
01) Jono Stephenson - ID
02) Howling - Need You Now (Adriatique Remix)
03) Kiman - Wonder Around (Jono Stephenson Remix)
04) Artche - Footsteps
05) Jono Stephenson - ID
06) Fideles - Brain Machine
07) Artbat - The Best of Me
08) Jono Stephenson - Orca
09) Earthlife - Universo
10) Mark Hoffen - Hope (Lossless Remix)
11) Moonwalk - Elessar
12) Jono Stephenson - ID
13) Jono Stephenson - Laniakea (Free Download)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 500,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes.

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT]

To add on Facebook click HERE
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## Nasser

Happy new year guys.

We have just started a proper harsh lockdown in Cyprus (we have to text the police to get permission to leave the house!)

So for the last 6 months I've been doing new Melodic Techno/Progressive House streams and decided recently to move them to weekly.

If you’re new to this or wondering what it’s about, in 2020 I couldn’t do live performances and was basically starting to become known in a local scene in Newcastle upon Tyne (I run PROGRESS: ON). We moved to Cyprus for work, intending on flying back for events and we are stuck here. I wanted to continue the connection with people in some form and learned how to do streaming from our home in Limassol.

Melodicast is a live stream series where I share the best new music or highlight lesser known rising stars. I literally sift through hundreds of new releases to get to what you end up hearing.






I’d love it if you could join us with a tipple of your choice, we have 2 hours of fun, and shut the world off. It’s the best thing I can give everyone right now and since my business is on hold this does a lot for me too.


*WHEN & WHERE*

SUNDAY
1500 GMT    1600 CET   1700 EEST  0800 EST
Live on Twitch
https://twitch.tv/NasserAlazzawiTV
*Google Calendar reminder:*
https://bit.ly/NasserAlazzawiTwitchCal

FB Event Page






						Aanmelden bij Facebook
					

Meld je aan bij Facebook om te delen en contact te maken met je vrienden, familie en mensen die je kent.




					www.facebook.com
				




Hope to see you on there  

n x


----------



## Nasser

Live now guys  https://twitch.tv/NasserAlazzawiTV


----------



## Nasser

Progressive & Tribal House [Early 2003] Classics 

Forensic Records | Global Underground | Hooj Choons

Come enjoy my own personal take on the early 2000s.


instagram.com/nasser.alazzawi
www.youtube.com/c/NasserAlazzawiTV

Inspired by Shindig & Promise @ Foundation, John Digweed @ Kiss 100 Transitions Radio. I was 16 when I found most of this music and I usually didn't get to hear it in clubs. I think of this as a hand-shake between them all in that era. This has been my favourite show so far and the energy on Twitch was outstanding.

Later on I got to explore some chunky / tribal and... even though I avoid most vocals, there is even a cheesy track where the production behind it remains on the right side of banging and fun. (Track 15).

I broadcast "Melodicast" Live every week with New Progressive House and Melodic Techno with around 300 DJs, Producers and Music lovers and we have some fun. You are welcome to come hang on the channel below.

1500  LONDON
1700  NICOSIA
1000  NEW YORK

Sundays Live on Twitch / 𝗡𝗮𝘀𝘀𝗲𝗿𝗔𝗹𝗮𝘇𝘇𝗮𝘄𝗶𝗧𝗩  

Follow Channel: twitch.tv/NasserAlazzawiTV

TRACKLIST
Artist - Track Title (Remixer) // LABEL
1. 00:00 Little Green Men - These Are The Beats (Original Mix) // FORENSIC RECORDS
2. 07:57 Peace Division - No More Subliminal Shit // GLOBAL UNDERGROUND
3. 11:40 Lexicon Avenue - From Dusk Till Dawn (Weekend World Remix) // FORENSIC RECORDS
4. 19:44 Satoshi Tomiie Feat Kelli Ali - Love In Traffic (Satoshi Tomiie Dark-PathRemix) // INCREDIBLE
5. 31:16 Rhythm and Kane - Feel the Drums (Original) // SHAKE IT RECORDINGS
6. 38:01 Martin Venetjoki - Ghetto Tears (Red Moon Remix) // SUBLIMINAL RECORDS
7. 44:39 The Floorfillerz - Emergency (Liquid Dreams Remix) // REFORM RECORDINGS
8. 49:21 Pure Orange Feat. Shane Nolan - Feel Alive (Scumfrog Remix) // STEALTH RECORDS
9. 55:32 Motherload - Sin-Nuh // SEAMLESS RECORDINGS
10. 1:04:45 Katcha - Touched By God (Peace Division Remix) // HOOJ CHOONS
11. 1:12:59 Bekanta - Tha Sound (Dr. Kucho Remix) // SKYLINE RECORDS
12. 1:19:07 KENT, Al vs MILTON JACKSON - Back In Love (Milton Jackson Remix) // MILLION DOLLAR DISCO
13. 1:27:12 Tony Thomas - Electric People // ZEBRA 3 RECORDING
14. 1:34:06 Chopstick & Spoiled - Who Is It? (Original Mix) // INTRA RECORDS
15. 1:43:37 Brown Sugar / MC Adrian - Blow Your Head (Original Mix) // CLUB SESSION
16. 1:49:14 Chus & Ceballos - Afrika // FLUENTIAL
17. 1:53:50 Richard Grey presents - Dummer Madness // ROYAL DRUMS
18. 1:58:54 Corvin Dalek - A Real Man (Jan Kessler Mix) // CONVERT
19. 2:05:38 Danny Howells - Danny Howells presents. Jamloops Vol. 1 (Omid 16B, Desyn Masiello, Leon Roberts Remix)
20. Big Black Boot - Vibrate (Paranoid Jack Remix)

Love to connect on the above socials if this is your thing.

n x

PRODUCERS: All tracks are purchased on beatport / link / Juno Download or have been sent to me for Promotional purposes. My Playlists are submitted to Kuvo to enable further artist payment for the live show via PRS.


----------



## randyseidman

Open House 193 w/Randy Seidman + Wankelmut






*-Subscribe for Free in Apple Podcasts | HERE
-Subscribe for Free in Google Podcasts | HERE
-Stream or Download at Open House | HERE
-Download on Soundcloud: HERE*

Welcome back to Open House. Randy Seidman here with another two hours of the grooviest beats. This episode marks 11 years of Open House, it has been quite a journey, and I sincerely appreciate your support. A solid edition is lined up for you today, some of my favorite recent tunes in the first hour, followed by an exclusive session with the talented Berlin based artist, Wankelmut. You can grab all past episodes of Open House at Soundcloud or subscribe for free on all Apple and Android platforms. For now, turn it up. 





*Randy Seidman's Track List:*
01) CASSIMM - Unknown (Extended Mix)
02) Effie, Just Kiddin - There For You Feat. Effie (Cassian Remix)
03) Boris Roodbwoy, Andrew Rai - My Dreams (Extended Mix)
04) Dombresky - Meli-Melo (Original Mix)
05) Lauv & Troye Sivan - i'm so tired... (Westend Remix) 
06) Return of the Jaded Juliet Sikora - What Did I Tell Ya (Original Mix)
07) Milkwish - Zuza (Original Mix)
08) Dashdot, Maxximal, Ashibah - Make It Better [ZAC, Bakka (br) Remix] 
09) Touchtalk - Melody (Original Mix)
10) Max Kernmayer - Stay Awake (Space Food Remix)
11) Going Deeper, Byor - The Moment (Original Mix)
12) Tinlicker Feat. Thomas Oliver - Nothing Without You (Original Mix)
13) Just Kiddin - Stay The Night (Extended Mix)
14) Redfield, Crvvcks - Don't Worry (Original Mix)

I hope you enjoyed the first hour, some of my favorite recent tunes. Up next is the talented Berlin based artist, Wankelmut. His tunes have been supported by the biggest artists in the scene, and he's a regular on top imprints such as Get Physical, Defected, Spinnin' and Toolroom. He's been featured in my sets for years, so I'm excited to have Wankelmut on the show. For now, turn it up. 





*Wankelmut's Track List:*
01) Henri Purnell - In My Feelings (Wankelmut Remix)
02) Shane Codd - Get Out of My Head (Todd Terry Frozen Dub)
03) Wankelmut & Anna-Leyne - Free At Last (Martin Ikin Remix)
04) Gettoblaster - H.O.U.S.E. feat Missy (Original Mix)
05) Redfield - Don’t Stop (Original Mix)
06) Dilby & Nhan Solo - Work (Original Mix)
07) MT11 - Where You At (Original Mix)
08) Mike Mago - Cold Groove (René Amesz Remix)
09) Maxinne & Laurent L’aimant - Tell Me Something
10) That Kind - Lights Go Down (KC Lights Remix)
11) Lorde - Writer In The Dark (‘Break The Noose’ Bootleg)
12) Gorgon City & DRAMA - You’ve Done Enough (John Summit Remix)
13) Bob Moses & ZHU - Desire (Vintage Culture & Kiko Franco Remix)
14) Wankelmut - Lost In A Moment (Original Mix)
15) Ben Böhmer & Tinlicker feat. Felix Raphael - Run Away (Original Mix)

*TURN IT UP!* Open House is a monthly electronic music mix show featuring today's newest & grooviest deep, tech and progressive. Hosted by Randy Seidman, Open House includes his own mixes as well as exclusive guest mixes from the biggest DJs around the world. Past episodes have included artists such as Mark Lower, Chris Lake, Max Freegrant, Proff, Nora En Pure, Moonbeam, Eelke Kleijn, Ad Brown, Stan Kolev, and many more. Look for Open House on stations around the world, including Digitally Imported & the iTunes store. Also available on Android platforms as well! Thank you for the nearly 500,000 downloads! Subscribe for free at the iTunes Store, or at the Open House homepage, where you can also find track lists for past episodes. 

**First Airing: 1st *WED* of Every Month on *DI.fm***
[11a-1p PST | 2p-4p EST | 7p-9p GMT] 

To follow Randy on Facebook click HERE 
To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE

Thanks for tuning in!

-Randy


----------



## embryo923

I just dropped my third album, I know you guys will love it, enjoy :D


----------



## Max Power

randyseidman said:


> To follow Randy on Facebook click HERE
> To follow the podcast on Twitter click HERE
> 
> Thanks for tuning in!
> 
> -Randy



Randy, mate, I will pay you to never post in here ever again.


----------

